# My fellow video game nerds, whatcha been playing? Part 2



## Jack Skellington

My fellow video game nerds, whatcha been playing? THE REVENGE.

Okay, the old the one's getting a little long so I was asked to start a new one (link to part 1).

So...watcha playin now? 

I got Sims 3 last week. Never played Sims on the PC only PS2. Took a while to get used to the click style controls.


----------



## littlefairywren

I got my copy of Sims3 last week too. Now I have all these cute fatties running around Riverview!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just a combo of DII LOD, Age of Empires 3, und X men legends 2.


----------



## CamileL

Rock Band 2, Puzzle Quest: Galactrix, and reliving my childhood with Sonic R and Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Edens_heel

Haven't beel playing much this week due to graduation, a visit from my best friend, and lots of editorial work, but I have been plowing through inFAMOUS. Mostly I've just been drooling repeatedly over video of Uncharted 2 and wishing it was already November


----------



## HottiMegan

i think yesterday i put in a good 7 hours of playtime with Sims 3. I want to follow this family that i'm playing with until the end of their lifespan. I've never actually done that lol. i usually stop playing with that family due to boredome and make a new family


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i've been playing Disgaea on PSP for a dangerous amount of time. 57 hours and counting! much of that time has been level grinding. i'm only about 2/5ths of the way done with the story @[email protected]


----------



## Edens_heel

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2009/6/8/

Funny, sad, and probably true. Still gonna be an amazing game, though.


----------



## curvluver

Got Sims3 last week, and have been playing that lately. Tried out freerealms before that (interesting game, but not sure how long I'll last playing that). 

Been foregoing my world of warcraft for a bit, but I'm sure I'll head back into that in the near future...


----------



## Mathias

Banjo Kazooie over XBLA.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

disconnectedsmile said:


> i've been playing Disgaea on PSP for a dangerous amount of time. 57 hours and counting! much of that time has been level grinding. i'm only about 2/5ths of the way done with the story @[email protected]



I hear ya bro, clocked in about 170 hours so far myself. lol


----------



## RayanamiNGE

I'm a huge gamer, through and through

So i guess I will just list them as I see em

PC:
Fallout 3
Oblivion
Left 4 Dead
Team Fortress 2
Sim City Societies
Plants vs Zombies
Mass Effect
Spore
And just re-installed World of Warcraft, after finding out about this forums guild

PSP:
Final Fantasy Dissidia (Japanese version, US version doesn't come out till this fall))
Worriers Orochi
Disgaea
Final Fantasy Tactics
And many hacks, like SNES games and GBA games

But I'm about to go pick up Sims 3, I know I want that, lol


----------



## Ruin

Mathias said:


> Banjo Kazooie over XBLA.



Oh my god yes!

I finally finished Mega Man 9 on the XBLA after a very lengthy struggle. Fortunately I am now good enough to try and do it on 1 life. :happy:

Also got Rock Band 2 pretty recently so I have had fun playing that. Also dusted off the old Halo 3 the other day.


----------



## Allie Cat

*subscribes*

I'm still plugging away at Final Fantasy 8. I just got the Brothers Guardian Force from the Tomb of the Unknown King, and am running around like a lunatic (pandora?) trying to boost my GFs' abilities. Whee!


----------



## Jack Skellington

Mathias said:


> Banjo Kazooie over XBLA.



Great game! I have the original for the N64 which I got when it first came out and still bought the XBLA version. Being able to play Banjo in HD with an improved frame rate was worth every penny.


----------



## Mathias

Jack Skellington said:


> Great game! I have the original for the N64 which I got when it first came out and still bought the XBLA version. Being able to play Banjo in HD with an improved frame rate was worth every penny.



I actually like the first game more than the second.


----------



## Melian

Playing inFAMOUS right now, and it's such an enjoyable game. Needless to say, I became as evil as possible right away 

However, this game is just an appetizer - Prototype is coming out pretty soon, and I'm dying to get my hands on that one.


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> Playing inFAMOUS right now, and it's such an enjoyable game. Needless to say, I became as evil as possible right away
> 
> However, this game is just an appetizer - Prototype is coming out pretty soon, and I'm dying to get my hands on that one.



It is a fantastic game, though for some reason I subdue my natural evil-ness and play the goody two-shoes. Powers aren't as cool from what I've heard, but still an awesome game (love the hallucination moments. Oddly enough, though, I am still not that attracted to Prototype. Not that either has a seemingly brilliant narrative, but I think inFAMOUS' story looks a bit stronger in execution to me. But I am curious to hear how it is, as I am still on the fence about it, so if you snag Prototype let us know!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Melian said:


> Playing inFAMOUS right now, and it's such an enjoyable game. Needless to say, I became as evil as possible right away
> 
> However, this game is just an appetizer - Prototype is coming out pretty soon, and I'm dying to get my hands on that one.



Prototype is out! WOOT!! I am downloading via Steam right now!!


----------



## Melian

RayanamiNGE said:


> Prototype is out! WOOT!! I am downloading via Steam right now!!



It's already out???? 

*quits job*


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> It is a fantastic game, though for some reason I subdue my natural evil-ness and play the goody two-shoes. Powers aren't as cool from what I've heard, but still an awesome game (love the hallucination moments. Oddly enough, though, I am still not that attracted to Prototype. Not that either has a seemingly brilliant narrative, but I think inFAMOUS' story looks a bit stronger in execution to me. But I am curious to hear how it is, as I am still on the fence about it, so if you snag Prototype let us know!



Sorry....something caught my attention 

Storywise, neither is exactly a brilliant masterpiece. It's mainly the look of the games and the feel of the gameplay that have attracted me. And, while both games can be pretty brutal, the almost excessive sadistic nature of Prototype is what REALLY makes me want to dive into that one. I'm not sure if you've seen the trailers, but you can do some pretty fucked up shit in this game....anyway, that is the appeal for me.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'll be picking up my Prototype preorder tonight... but I doubt if I'll have time to play it for a while. FF8 is consuming my soul. Damn you, Seifer!


----------



## Jack Skellington

Just read that EverQuest turns 10 this year. Anybody get into that? I've only played the Champions of Norrath PS2 spin offs.


----------



## Pixelpops

Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.

It's about as weird as you'd expect. It does have some amazingly cute Zelda references though. 

No Tingle Tingle Kooloo Limpah though.. which is a little sad.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Pixelpops said:


> Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.
> 
> It's about as weird as you'd expect. It does have some amazingly cute Zelda references though.
> 
> No Tingle Tingle Kooloo Limpah though.. which is a little sad.


maybe he says it when he transforms into a more powerful form.
or when you beat the game. whichever is more believable.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Still playing a bunch of twos: 


Skate 2, 
Rock Band 2, 
Slaves to Armok: God of Blood Chapter II: Dwarf Fortress, 
Team Fortress 2

and been taking part in the Xbox's 1 vs. 100 beta test.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Jack Skellington said:


> Just read that EverQuest turns 10 this year. Anybody get into that? I've only played the Champions of Norrath PS2 spin offs.



*shiverz* EverCrack....

I never played the official PC versions, even though I won the complete EQ 2 set last year at a game stop competition. But I KNOW I wasted hours and hours on the PS2 Version... especially that Return to Arms... I know I still have a game save on one of my memory cards...




OH CRAP, I want to play it again!!!

CURSE YOU JACK SKELLINGTON! YOU FRACKIN PUMPKIN KING!! Blargh!


----------



## Ruin

Mathias said:


> I actually like the first game more than the second.



Haha, the second is okay but the first one is where it's at!

I just got Chrono Cross off my friend for the original Playstation. I'm a big fan of RPGs and yet I have never played it...

It might be an idea to actually finish Chrono Trigger first but my friend say's it doesnt matter too much.


----------



## Mathias

Jack Skellington said:


> Great game! I have the original for the N64 which I got when it first came out and still bought the XBLA version. Being able to play Banjo in HD with an improved frame rate was worth every penny.



It's always annoying when the only thing keeping you from 100% are those last 5-10 notes you missed on a level.


----------



## Jack Skellington

RayanamiNGE said:


> But I KNOW I wasted hours and hours on the PS2 Version... especially that Return to Arms...



I played that game to death too. I actually played it again a bit last night.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Revisited my Love for my SNES

Lost Vikings 2 : Norse to Norsewest 





Ahh, Memories.. <3


----------



## Edens_heel

Ruin said:


> Haha, the second is okay but the first one is where it's at!
> 
> I just got Chrono Cross off my friend for the original Playstation. I'm a big fan of RPGs and yet I have never played it...
> 
> It might be an idea to actually finish Chrono Trigger first but my friend say's it doesnt matter too much.



Plain and simple - if your friend thinks that, then they did not pay a lick of attention to the story in either game. They are intrinsically linked in a lot of ways (the crux of Cross reveals the answer to one of Trigger's biggest mysteries), but the details are subtly presented. Most people seem to dismiss Cross as being totally separate, but it really isn't. It may not share all the same characters (though it does some, and others are hinted at in many ways), but there is a lot of thematic and narrative symmetry in the two.


----------



## Edens_heel

Anyone remember Return Fire for the PS1? Been playing a bit of that lately. It was a top-down capture-the-flag game with a military vibe and the best musical score of any game - EVER (gotta play it to really get the in-joke there, but it really does rock). I think this game is my single biggest wish for an online-multiplayer release on the PSN and XBox Live... damn that would rock.


----------



## Victim

Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando. Although I have other demands on my time right now, I just play it off and on to decompress and get my focus back.


----------



## Ruin

Edens_heel said:


> Plain and simple - if your friend thinks that, then they did not pay a lick of attention to the story in either game. They are intrinsically linked in a lot of ways (the crux of Cross reveals the answer to one of Trigger's biggest mysteries), but the details are subtly presented. Most people seem to dismiss Cross as being totally separate, but it really isn't. It may not share all the same characters (though it does some, and others are hinted at in many ways), but there is a lot of thematic and narrative symmetry in the two.



If Chrono Trigger is as good as I'm expecting it to be, it's going to be a long RPG. I'm trying to juggle Final Fantasy IV with it as well. Ah well, I'll get to Chrono Cross eventually...:doh:

On another note, I forgot how hard the original Resident Evil can be sometimes, where's my bloody ammo?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Random computer game note - my computer has randomly decided it doesn't want to play either Star Wars KotOR game. None of the usual solutions are helping... So for my RPG fix, I've pretty much been guided solely to WoW. My lvl 48 Druid is my highest, but I'm not getting very far, very fast. And my brother's closest character, a lvl 51 mage, has been gaining ground on me, so soon I won't really be able to cooperate with his mage. Boo...

Mostly I've been visiting my old hang-outs on Call of Duty - my old server lost a lot of its population, but has lately been picking back up, so it's nice.

And in "honor" of the Pittsburgh Penguins, the 2009 Stanley Cup Winners, I've also been playing my NHL '94 game on my Sega Emulator. Though I don't use the Penguins, it's the best hockey game I've ever had the chance to enjoy.


----------



## KHayes666

Since I don't own any moden games (just took a paycut at work, can't afford anything anymore)...I broke out MVP Baseball 2005 and have been playing that since I got home from the hospital.

Still an awesome game 4 years later


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Halo 3, multiplayer with like 7 others.... I HATE IT!!!!!!!! LOL

I get so damn frustrated because unlike any other shooter, I could put 4 seconds worth of well placed bullets into someone, and they still remain alive!!

NOW I know why I love Call of Duty so much!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone

Guitar Hero Metallica bitchessss.


----------



## Commander Keen

Cave Story on PSP!
And lots and lots of Tekken 5 with my roommates lately... I've got some mad button-mashing skills.


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> Still playing a bunch of twos:
> 
> Skate 2,
> Rock Band 2,
> Slaves to Armok: God of Blood Chapter II: Dwarf Fortress,
> Team Fortress 2
> and been taking part in the Xbox's 1 vs. 100 beta test.



Add Forza Motorsport 2 to this list now.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Well, busted out TOTAL ANNIHILATION for the first time in a few months. Amazing how I still play an 11-year-old game as often as I do, but it's just that good.

Real-time strategy game, involving battles between two opposing mech armies/navies/air forces. was a really ground-breaking game for the time, as far as I know. Really a top-notch game all around, but not too well known nowadays I think.

nothing quite like a full-out naval bombardment.


----------



## KHayes666

Yesterday my friend brought over MLB 09 The Show, DC vs Mortal Kombat and Resistance 2.

MLB 09 was awesome as was Resistance, but when it got to DC that's when it went sour.

I swear people who play this online have zero lives because I couldn't win a single match. They kept doing 10-13 hit combos that would take me a month just to even pull off once let alone 5 in a row.

I can beat the story modes just fine, but once I get online I nearly chuck my controller out the window because for some reason I just can't win.

so yeah *shakes a stick at online gamers* get some fresh air will ya! lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Mathias

I'm determined to get Mirror's Edge and Assassin's Creed finished this week.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, busted out TOTAL ANNIHILATION for the first time in a few months. Amazing how I still play an 11-year-old game as often as I do, but it's just that good.
> 
> Real-time strategy game, involving battles between two opposing mech armies/navies/air forces. was a really ground-breaking game for the time, as far as I know. Really a top-notch game all around, but not too well known nowadays I think.
> 
> nothing quite like a full-out naval bombardment.



I never really got far in the campaigns. I never learned what a good strategy for that game was, as I was always out of energy or metal, or both, before I could build up a good army. After you deplete your resources or rather expend them quicker than you take in, it takes forever to build things. But this game was definitely a favorite of mine, and was a $10 grab off the cheap shelves for me. My friend once found a way to add new units, that I think I might still have on here. One was called the Necro, and it could actually bring dead units to life. I had lots of fun with that game though.


----------



## HottiMegan

thejuicyone said:


> Guitar Hero Metallica bitchessss.



That one is a lot of fun! I'm about 30% through it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought Cube out of the bargain bin while at Fry's over the weekend. It's for the psp and it's pretty good. I like puzzle type games.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

played Rock Band 2 with my girlfriend last night until our eyes bled. fucking awesome. i'm impressed with how quickly she learned how to play. and just a bit turned on by her gaming ability.

dusted off Burnout Legends for PSP during a bus trip this weekend. PSP needs a new Burnout game. not that it would do me any good, seeing as i'm _still_ playing unhealthy amounts of Disgaea.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

I'm a big RPG fan, but lately most of my gaming has been tabletop (World of Darkness is just awesome) and Word of Warcraft, but I was really getting into Digital Devil Saga 2 and Warriors Orochi 2.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy X - Just defeated Dark Ifrit-he cleaned my clock a couple of times before,but I just got on with it today and beat him after one go! Four Dark Aeons down,four to go!


----------



## Mathias

I finished Assassin's Creed today. Strange ending.


----------



## tootsmendozer

on the last island of inFamousand on my way through big boss run on metal gear 4 and its kicking my ass, when im done im going to replay it again and kill every one i meet lol


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Mathias said:


> I finished Assassin's Creed today. Strange ending.



the upcoming sequel will clear things up, trust me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Has ANYONE Gotten their hands on The Ghostbusters Game?


o.0


----------



## tootsmendozer

Your Plump Princess said:


> Has ANYONE Gotten their hands on The Ghostbusters Game?
> 
> 
> o.0



yeah man playing it now, once you get over the "blast capture trap" controls its awesome the storys good and the voices are excellent i highly recomend


----------



## Hathor

Lately I've been playing Puzzle Quest which is like a medieval quest Bejeweled. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SKMF1Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tootsmendozer

just finished the ghost busters game, a short review for any one whos interested

graphics: great they all look like how they did back in the day, the ghost effects are fantastic and if you have a hd tv you will enjoy it all the more and the effects of the proton stream on the weapons is great to!

gameplay: its kind of simple explore places using your pke meter find said ghost bust it and solve puzzles along the way its very simple to be honest but the trapping of said ghost finding them with your pke and working out there weakness is great fun so the lack of any thing ground breaking can be forgiven.

sound: fantastic! all the music from the old films is back! (except the funk...booo i would have enjoyed some of that during some of the big battles) but its great hearing the old spooky sound track whilst your looking for the ghosts. and the sound of the proton packs warming up and the siren on the ecto1 are all there to and of course all the old voices from the original cast! its great hearing the old guys back together

over all: over all i loved it, it has a great story that does kinda peter (lulz) off at the end but it doesnt spoil it and the controls are good as well if a little hard to master at first.

all in all i give this game a 8/10 its not ground breaking but boy does busting make me feel good


----------



## tootsmendozer

Hathor said:


> Lately I've been playing Puzzle Quest which is like a medieval quest Bejeweled. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SKMF1Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


puzzle quest is amazingly addictive


----------



## Mathias

I'm almost done Gears of War 1 and I'll move onto the second one soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am not a video game nerd...but wanna learn a GAME...
I was thinking SIMS 3, cause I played 1 years ago...

but I am a MACBOOK USER...and am thinking its PC only?

I"m not a guitar hero kinda girl. i'd play drums anyways...

dunno about the WoW thing..looks too fantasy oriented to me

not a war hungry...go shoot em up kinda girl

is there hope for me......?
I am a sodoku nerd..does that count?*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

My brother let me borrow his new RPG: Vampires - The Masquerade: Bloodlines. I'm not usually big on Vampire stories and games, but he says it plays a lot like another of our old favorites, Deus Ex. Problem is, the game's default resolution is too low for my monitor, but I can't change it with this monitor because I can't see the game menu! Quite a connundrum (sp?).


----------



## RobitusinZ

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My brother let me borrow his new RPG: Vampires - The Masquerade: Bloodlines. I'm not usually big on Vampire stories and games, but he says it plays a lot like another of our old favorites, Deus Ex. Problem is, the game's default resolution is too low for my monitor, but I can't change it with this monitor because I can't see the game menu! Quite a connundrum (sp?).



Bloodlines is a FANTASTIC game. It's Deus Ex, with a lil angst thrown in. Don't worry, there isn't enough Goth stuff to bother anyone. You typically feel more like a mafia-freelancer than anything else as you play the game. I give it 5 stars, easily, and I have the same resolution issue with my 37-incher.

PS. Don't pick Nosferatu or Malkavian as your clan. Nosferatu must travel via sewer, which is a huge pain in the ass, and Malkavians have some incredibly weird conversation choices which really aren't meant for the non-WoD fan. If you go a lil into the game and find it just fascinating, give it a try as a Malk.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am not a video game nerd...but wanna learn a GAME...
> I was thinking SIMS 3, cause I played 1 years ago...
> 
> but I am a MACBOOK USER...and am thinking its PC only?
> 
> I"m not a guitar hero kinda girl. i'd play drums anyways...
> 
> dunno about the WoW thing..looks too fantasy oriented to me
> 
> not a war hungry...go shoot em up kinda girl
> 
> is there hope for me......?
> I am a sodoku nerd..does that count?*



Most new games work on the mac too. Rock band has a drum kit. Also there is Taiko Revolution, it's a taiko drum game like dance dance revolution or guitar hero. I like WoW for the social aspects. there are sudoku games, alot of them really. Do you enjoy puzzle games? strategy? Tactical?


----------



## HDANGEL15

RayanamiNGE said:


> Most new games work on the mac too. Rock band has a drum kit. Also there is Taiko Revolution, it's a taiko drum game like dance dance revolution or guitar hero. I like WoW for the social aspects. there are sudoku games, alot of them really. Do you enjoy puzzle games? strategy? Tactical?



*no i dont wanna drum along....but thanks for that suggestion


SODOKU GAMES? such as....you mean like a combo of 5 of them? I have some challenging books....

strategy...nah
tactical...maybe? Just not into war...or killing...for fun...that is...in real LIFE? HELLLLZ YEAH!!...j/k*


----------



## Ruin

On to Chrono Cross. I finished Chrono Trigger, which was brilliant from start to finish and I'm now a fair ways through Chrono Cross. I won't say where because I don't want to give any of the plot away to anybody who hasn't payed. These two games are highly recommended though.

I'm also annoyed because Final Fantasy VII has come out on the PS3 and PSP as a PSOne classic, brilliant apart from the fact I need 1.5 gigs on my memory card and I have about 500 megs at the moment. I guess it isn't going to be as cheap as it should be...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

tootsmendozer said:


> just finished the ghost busters game, a short review for any one whos interested
> 
> graphics: great they all look like how they did back in the day, the ghost effects are fantastic and if you have a hd tv you will enjoy it all the more and the effects of the proton stream on the weapons is great to!
> 
> gameplay: its kind of simple explore places using your pke meter find said ghost bust it and solve puzzles along the way its very simple to be honest but the trapping of said ghost finding them with your pke and working out there weakness is great fun so the lack of any thing ground breaking can be forgiven.
> 
> sound: fantastic! all the music from the old films is back! (except the funk...booo i would have enjoyed some of that during some of the big battles) but its great hearing the old spooky sound track whilst your looking for the ghosts. and the sound of the proton packs warming up and the siren on the ecto1 are all there to and of course all the old voices from the original cast! its great hearing the old guys back together
> 
> over all: over all i loved it, it has a great story that does kinda peter (lulz) off at the end but it doesnt spoil it and the controls are good as well if a little hard to master at first.
> 
> all in all i give this game a 8/10 its not ground breaking but boy does busting make me feel good


You Get Mucho Points for Quoting the Theme Song.

And, THANK YOU for your review. Cause, Srsly. 
I am a Ghostbusters FANATIC. 
I cannot wait to get my hands on this sucker. <3


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am not a video game nerd...but wanna learn a GAME...
> I was thinking SIMS 3, cause I played 1 years ago...
> 
> but I am a MACBOOK USER...and am thinking its PC only?
> 
> I"m not a guitar hero kinda girl. i'd play drums anyways...
> 
> dunno about the WoW thing..looks too fantasy oriented to me
> 
> not a war hungry...go shoot em up kinda girl
> 
> is there hope for me......?
> I am a sodoku nerd..does that count?*



Sims 3 is for mac and pc. the pack i bought said both operating systems were supported and the website says so. At one point they were even going to have it support Linux. I wish they did that with sims 3.
I have been playing Sims3 for like six hours a day in snippets of time when i get a chance since i got the game. I have actually played one family to death. Well the parents died yesterday and today. I'm working on a second/third generation now


----------



## RayanamiNGE

HottiMegan said:


> Sims 3 is for mac and pc. the pack i bought said both operating systems were supported and the website says so. At one point they were even going to have it support Linux. I wish they did that with sims 3.
> I have been playing Sims3 for like six hours a day in snippets of time when i get a chance since i got the game. I have actually played one family to death. Well the parents died yesterday and today. I'm working on a second/third generation now



I personaly turned aging off, cuz its annoying to get your skills and jobs so high, to just have the sim die.


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> Sims 3 is for mac and pc. the pack i bought said both operating systems were supported and the website says so. At one point they were even going to have it support Linux. I wish they did that with sims 3.
> I have been playing Sims3 for like six hours a day in snippets of time when i get a chance since i got the game. I have actually played one family to death. Well the parents died yesterday and today. I'm working on a second/third generation now



*wow you don't like it too much eh 

cool cool.. i don't have the $ for that right now...but one day I will have a job again LOL...and that might be fun..thanks for the info...*


----------



## RayanamiNGE

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow you don't like it too much eh
> 
> cool cool.. i don't have the $ for that right now...but one day I will have a job again LOL...and that might be fun..thanks for the info...*



Pst... you can always pirate...

www.utorrent.com

then

www.thepiratebay.org

free stuffs... just be careful, read the comments cuz they may have viruses... just take the one with the most seeds...


I hope that helps...

as for those who are anti-pirating... if i had the $$ to buy it, i would... but the economy blows...


----------



## tootsmendozer

Your Plump Princess said:


> You Get Mucho Points for Quoting the Theme Song.
> 
> And, THANK YOU for your review. Cause, Srsly.
> I am a Ghostbusters FANATIC.
> I cannot wait to get my hands on this sucker. <3



lol how could i not quote it heh but i do recomend the game, its hella challenging if you do some of the harder levels but on casual its just a nice fun time to be had heh


----------



## HDANGEL15

RayanamiNGE said:


> Pst... you can always pirate...
> 
> www.utorrent.com
> 
> then
> 
> www.thepiratebay.org
> 
> free stuffs... just be careful, read the comments cuz they may have viruses... just take the one with the most seeds...
> 
> 
> I hope that helps...
> 
> as for those who are anti-pirating... if i had the $$ to buy it, i would... but the economy blows...



*hey thanks man...check your PMS......*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Picked up the gold version of F.E.A.R.; it's a bit outdated but my friends and I still play the multiplayer version. They recommended I get the full single player version and wow, it's hella scary and suspenseful.


----------



## RobitusinZ

RayanamiNGE said:


> Pst... you can always pirate...
> 
> www.utorrent.com
> 
> then
> 
> www.thepiratebay.org
> 
> free stuffs... just be careful, read the comments cuz they may have viruses... just take the one with the most seeds...
> 
> 
> I hope that helps...
> 
> as for those who are anti-pirating... if i had the $$ to buy it, i would... but the economy blows...



Hey guys, there are a lot of games out there that are free to play without having to resort to pirating.

If you like civilization-style gameplay, try www.ikariam.org

Also, www.mmorpg.com is a gateway to finding a LOT of free games on the internet. Don't let the "mmorpg" fool you.

Pretend I just gave an anti-piracy PSA...I'm a software engineer, so I feel about this like a musician would pirated music. Artists have to eat somehow.


----------



## HottiMegan

RayanamiNGE said:


> I personaly turned aging off, cuz its annoying to get your skills and jobs so high, to just have the sim die.



I should have done that. The guy was like 80% done writing his masterpiece and i wanted to see what that would bring. So now i'm making his young adult daughter a writer and chess champ


----------



## RayanamiNGE

RobitusinZ said:


> Hey guys, there are a lot of games out there that are free to play without having to resort to pirating.
> 
> If you like civilization-style gameplay, try www.ikariam.org
> 
> Also, www.mmorpg.com is a gateway to finding a LOT of free games on the internet. Don't let the "mmorpg" fool you.
> 
> Pretend I just gave an anti-piracy PSA...I'm a software engineer, so I feel about this like a musician would pirated music. Artists have to eat somehow.



Don't get me wrong. if i had money, i'd pay every penny. I just want to enjoy the games too. There are plenty of features that are locked off, like online play or patches, so it's still worth to buy even with a pirate copy. I am an artist, and a musician, and hopefully someday i will have a couple of games that i had a hand in creating, so i dislike pirating, but I don't have much of a choice...


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> I should have done that. The guy was like 80% done writing his masterpiece and i wanted to see what that would bring. So now i'm making his young adult daughter a writer and chess champ



Are there still homes and families that you can download into the game?


----------



## HottiMegan

yep, i haven't done so but the sims website has a whole lot of content to download


----------



## The Orange Mage

The only time I pirate is if:

a) purchasing a real copy in a way that benefits the developers is impossible (ie game is older than 5 years barring games on Steam)

or

b) newer game I want to try but doesn't have a demo. I'll pirate it no questions asked and see if I like it. If I like it enough to warrant the price, I buy.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> yep, i haven't done so but the sims website has a whole lot of content to download



Cool! I'll definetly pick it up in the near future.


----------



## Lavasse

I rented Ghostbusters the Video Game for PS3 and beat it in like 7 hours. I liked it but I was really disappointed in its shortness. Anyone else play this?

I now see by reading back someone has lol. I agree with a lot of things said, however I stick by the too short thing. I wish there was the chnace to just go bust random ghosts outside of multiplayer. I also wish there was an offline multiplayer. But overall it is a good game.


----------



## CAMellie

We just got done putting Monster Hunter Freedom Unite on our PSP. Hope it's as good as it looks. :happy:


----------



## Deven

So I didn't know where to put this:

I am really looking forward to this:

http://www.aiononline.com/us/

I love Guild Wars and I love WoW, and this looks like it might be the closest thing to a mix of both.

Also looking forward to the Star Trek MMO 

http://www.startrekonline.com/


----------



## OrnateGenius

Been playing some Gta4 and halo3, World of warcraft is pretty fun too


----------



## Jon Blaze

I finally played some recent stuff at a party today.

First I tried out UFC undisputed finally. I had way too much fun playing. Setting up future matches, and I unlocked UFC 71 content too. I played about 20 matches, and while all of my wins were kos or tkos because of my lack of ability, I had a lot of fun. I would like it more if it was a little less choppy, and had more fighting styles to choose from, but it's still fun.

I played Street Fighter IV too. Most of the moves were the same, so I was manhandling people.


----------



## Wild Zero

MAME-_Moonwalker_


----------



## wolfpersona

Wild Zero said:


> MAME-_Moonwalker_



Moonwalker with michael jackson in it. I had that on sega gennesis. Wonder whey he went around saving little kids.???? Still that was an awsome game. Hearing billy jean in poly phonic form.


----------



## wolfpersona

Right now im playing FFVII: Crisis Core. It follows zack. (In final fantasy VII the dude with black hair that looks like cloud in the picture you find in nibelheim.) Weird how this game is is a prequel to a game made 11 years before it. Squaresoft did a good job on the story line. Not so great on the battle system. it gets a little repetitive. I like the atb system in 7.


----------



## OrnateGenius

Playing some old street fighter on my sega genesis


----------



## KHayes666

Holy mother of ass some people are unreal.

I've played Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe a grand total of about 6 hours in a month.....and my online record stands at 4-35.

Some people I've played, their records are 3,340-650 or something outrageous.

These guys must literally play all day and night because they're performing 10-13 hit combos on me within seconds, how the hell is that possible?

I feel glad my record is 4 and 35....least I know what fresh air feels like lol.


In other news Resistance 2 is AWESOME, free-for-all mode leaves a lot to be desired (some kills are WAY too easy even for me) but the Co_op mode is awesome.

The only bad thing is when you jump or fall off a cliff, your body doesn't fall like in Resistance one. 

However, if that's the only bad thing, I'd say we have a great game here


----------



## Mack27

Back to being owned by Fallout 3 lately.


----------



## The Orange Mage

KHayes666 said:


> Holy mother of ass some people are unreal.
> 
> I've played Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe a grand total of about 6 hours in a month.....and my online record stands at 4-35.
> 
> Some people I've played, their records are 3,340-650 or something outrageous.
> 
> These guys must literally play all day and night because they're performing 10-13 hit combos on me within seconds, how the hell is that possible?
> 
> I feel glad my record is 4 and 35....least I know what fresh air feels like lol.



Welcome to online play in fighting games, and for the record the modern fighting game as well. Tourneyfags are the order of the day and fun and sense are no where to be found. Fighting games are now just alternating phases of (a) movement/area control games, and waiting for someone to make a bad choice and (b) executing your character's most damaging combo on them in response. Repeat rinse, and bleed out of your eye sockets.


----------



## Mathias

I've been getting my ass kicked at Midnight Club La.  Gears 2 is fun though.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> The only time I pirate is if:
> 
> a) purchasing a real copy in a way that benefits the developers is impossible (ie game is older than 5 years barring games on Steam)
> 
> or
> 
> b) newer game I want to try but doesn't have a demo. I'll pirate it no questions asked and see if I like it. If I like it enough to warrant the price, I buy.



the only time i pirate is if i feel like plundering on the high seas. or if i wanna look cool with my eye patch.


----------



## HottiMegan

KHayes666 said:


> Holy mother of ass some people are unreal.
> 
> I've played Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe a grand total of about 6 hours in a month.....and my online record stands at 4-35.
> 
> Some people I've played, their records are 3,340-650 or something outrageous.
> 
> These guys must literally play all day and night because they're performing 10-13 hit combos on me within seconds, how the hell is that possible?
> 
> I feel glad my record is 4 and 35....least I know what fresh air feels like lol.
> 
> 
> In other news Resistance 2 is AWESOME, free-for-all mode leaves a lot to be desired (some kills are WAY too easy even for me) but the Co_op mode is awesome.
> 
> The only bad thing is when you jump or fall off a cliff, your body doesn't fall like in Resistance one.
> 
> However, if that's the only bad thing, I'd say we have a great game here



I thought the same thing when i saw the outrageous scores on the Little Big Planet. I was shocked. i can step away from the game console and go do things in reality.


----------



## Edens_heel

Finished Infamous as the Hero, now going back to play through as a dick of epic proportions.

Great game, though it was a shitty final boss and a beyond-stupid final "twist." Why is it so hard to have a decently written narrative in a game? WHY? (goes back to play FFXII and Bioshock instead)


----------



## Tanuki

Just got Tales of Vesperia today, cant wait to get my teeth into this!


----------



## KHayes666

It's funny how I can shake my fist in rage and throw my controller around because I cant beat the geeks at the new game, then I can turn on my sega genesis and absolutely dominate Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 with Noob Saibot.......

go figure


----------



## RayanamiNGE

I thought that it would be a good idea to post about retro games that still are tons of fun!!

Chrono Trigger: SNES, RPG, A young boy attends a carnival of the millennia, and meets a beautiful girl. Befor he knows it, they are both tossed back in time! Does he have the strength and the courage to save her, and eventually save time it's self?

Earthbound: SNES, RPG, Join Ness, a young man, on an adventure of a life time. Humorous characters, and witty scripting is the bread and butter of this game. With hours of adventures and side splitting comedy, your in store for a classic!

Sonic and Knuckles 3: Sega Genesis, Action adventure, Your favorite blue hedgehog is back in the best of the last side scrolling adventures. Joined in a seperate story, Knuckles is off to find the chaos emeralds before Dr Robotnic does! This is a classic to behold!

Power Stone: Dreamcast and PSP, Fighting adventure, Fighting, skinny ass anime girls, powerful colored gem stones, what more could a gamer ask for. Well, how about one of the best 3D fighting games ever. Fun, fast paced, balanced, and easy to learn, Power Stone will entertain you for hours! One of the first fully 3D fighting games, you literally can run in any direction on the level, and use it to your advantage! No other Fighting game is like this, a must try!

Final Fantasy Tactics: Playstation and PSP ((Final Fantasy Tactics War of the Lions)), Grid Based Tactical RPG, Ramza, a well known noble is out for an adventure and gets caught up in the fight for the existence of the planet. With the capture of a princess for reasons deeper than just money or power, Ramza finds powerful stones that can let loose the power of the gods themselves. Not for everyone, Tactic based RPG's are more strategy based, than level grinding. If you enjoy games such as Chess, then this is a game to try.

Thats it for now folks. Also, if there is a game you'd like me to review ((I'm about to post a review of SquarEnix's upcoming game, Final Fantasy Dissidia)) please feel free to ask! I pretty much own every console besides a PS3. ((That includes rare systems such as the Nomad, WonderSwan color, Jaguar, and Atari 3200))


----------



## Edens_heel

RayanamiNGE said:


> I thought that it would be a good idea to post about retro games that still are tons of fun!!
> 
> Chrono Trigger: SNES, RPG, A young boy attends a carnival of the millennia, and meets a beautiful girl. Befor he knows it, they are both tossed back in time! Does he have the strength and the courage to save her, and eventually save time it's self?
> 
> Earthbound: SNES, RPG, Join Ness, a young man, on an adventure of a life time. Humorous characters, and witty scripting is the bread and butter of this game. With hours of adventures and side splitting comedy, your in store for a classic!
> 
> Sonic and Knuckles 3: Sega Genesis, Action adventure, Your favorite blue hedgehog is back in the best of the last side scrolling adventures. Joined in a seperate story, Knuckles is off to find the chaos emeralds before Dr Robotnic does! This is a classic to behold!
> 
> Power Stone: Dreamcast and PSP, Fighting adventure, Fighting, skinny ass anime girls, powerful colored gem stones, what more could a gamer ask for. Well, how about one of the best 3D fighting games ever. Fun, fast paced, balanced, and easy to learn, Power Stone will entertain you for hours! One of the first fully 3D fighting games, you literally can run in any direction on the level, and use it to your advantage! No other Fighting game is like this, a must try!
> 
> Final Fantasy Tactics: Playstation and PSP ((Final Fantasy Tactics War of the Lions)), Grid Based Tactical RPG, Ramza, a well known noble is out for an adventure and gets caught up in the fight for the existence of the planet. With the capture of a princess for reasons deeper than just money or power, Ramza finds powerful stones that can let loose the power of the gods themselves. Not for everyone, Tactic based RPG's are more strategy based, than level grinding. If you enjoy games such as Chess, then this is a game to try.
> 
> Thats it for now folks. Also, if there is a game you'd like me to review ((I'm about to post a review of SquarEnix's upcoming game, Final Fantasy Dissidia)) please feel free to ask! I pretty much own every console besides a PS3. ((That includes rare systems such as the Nomad, WonderSwan color, Jaguar, and Atari 3200))



Definitely share the Chrono, Earthbound, and FFT love (though the original PS1 version of Tactics has an almost incomprehensible translation - play the PSP one for a better narrative). As for the PS3, it is worth snagging one just for the two Uncharted games and God of War 3. Uncharted is the only game I've played in several years - since the first Metroid Prime - where I have wanted to start up again as soon as I finished. An absolute blast, start to end.


----------



## george83

Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars &#8211; Director's Cut for the Wii.

I loved the original version of the game wayback in the day, and this version seems miles better than it .

Have not played very much of it so far but the wii controls seems to really suit the game.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Final Fantasy Dissidia
Playstation portable
September 2009 release in USA

Ever wonder what a fight between tidus from FFX and Ultimicia from FFVIII would be like? what about the warrior of light from FFI versus Sepheroth from FFVII would turn out like?

Here are you answer my brothers and sisters, Final Fantasy Dissidia! The main characters from final fantasys 1-10 vs the main baddies from final fantasy 1-10. An all out brawl for celestia! Choose your favorite character and fight on a battle feild like no other with retro baddies, and new goodies.

A difficult game to just pick up and start playing, this game has a bad learning curve. Your going to want to play through the epilogue a few times before challenging your buddies. The controls are simple enough, and with customizable combos, each character becomes your own.

Wonderful to watch, listen, and play! With the most fluid and beautiful graphics to touch the PSP to date, you'll be in awe for hours. The music, sound effects, and voice overs are pieces of art. With all characters now with voice, it truly bring those classic memories to life once again. The music is mostly redone, and all sounds wonderful with the new technology.

The generic story line isn't a plot that will keep you on the edge of your seat, but the vivid fight sequences, and non stop action will. Executed very beautifully, and with wonderful ideas, this game will keep your battery on low for days!

With the ad-hoc feature, you can even challenge your friends to battles and see who is better! Tons of unlockables, little trivia questions, random moments, and rare equips, you'll easily spend over 80 hours playing over and over. There isn't enough that can be said about this game! It's coming people, Final Fantasy Dissidia!!




Spoiler Alert!!!

As you start to unlock everything, you can unlock the main baddie from Final Fantasy 12, as well as Gilgamesh from all the final fantasy titles! As well, rumor has it, that with a Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep game save, you'll be able to download and unlock Sora and a playable character! Maybe SquarEnix can finally resurrect the PSP from the gaming depths.


----------



## george83

Still playing Broken Sword on the wii about 49% through it now. Really enjoying it .


----------



## KHayes666

Ok. because of some other poster's mention of Final Fantasy 4...I dusted off my PS1 and decided to play it.

Now, because the first time around I remember getting to the moon and getting destroyed by the random encounter monsters 5 straight times.....the reason being since I had the game guide, I knew exactly where I was going and had no reason to wander around aimlessly.

Ever since then I always take an hour or two after I turn the game on to level up so to speak. It gets tedious and boring but it works, I leveled up for EIGHT HOURS on FF5 a few years back once I got all the jobs unlocked, and the rest of the game was a breeze.

Now, I have about 15 hours of playtime and at least 6 of those hours was doing nothing but walking around leveling up....but here's where the frustration kicks in.

**Spoilers* *

The problem with leveling up early is there is a section where you take Tellah, Pallom and Porom with Cecil to make him a paladin....now if you play the game without leveling up, within an hour all 3 of Cecil's accomplishes will be dead and lost the rest of the game, not to mention when he turns into a Paladin he becomes 10 times stronger than he was at Dark Knight no matter how much you leveled him up.

Now, after that little setback I finally get to a place that kicks my ass but because of leveling up its a breeze now, I just lost Cid and Yang in the underground cave and the cave is sealed. Now because of all the leveling up I did between the remaining characters, everyone is between 37-40.....and I think I'm doing good considering that's what everyone's level was when I made it to the moon the first time around. Well I break out the game guide and now I have to go Eblan cave and my party level suggested is......42-44.

This may be the first (and last) Final Fantasy game that actually REQUIRES you to tediously level up for hours upon hours, I almost beat Final Fantasy 7 without Knights of the Round and 10 levels under where I was supposed to be.....and I can't even survive random encounters on FF4 because you're supposed to magically jump 5 levels in between 20 minutes of gameplay (if you know where you're going). 

Anyone else notice this unfairness?


----------



## Wild Zero

_Mass Effect_ and _Bioshock_ once again.

I'm crazy excited to have at least 5 unique characters and storylines ready to branch off of for Mass Effect 2 (and 5 for each one of those for Mass Effect 3), cannot wait.


----------



## Edens_heel

KHayes666 said:


> Ok. because of some other poster's mention of Final Fantasy 4...I dusted off my PS1 and decided to play it.
> 
> Now, because the first time around I remember getting to the moon and getting destroyed by the random encounter monsters 5 straight times.....the reason being since I had the game guide, I knew exactly where I was going and had no reason to wander around aimlessly.
> 
> Ever since then I always take an hour or two after I turn the game on to level up so to speak. It gets tedious and boring but it works, I leveled up for EIGHT HOURS on FF5 a few years back once I got all the jobs unlocked, and the rest of the game was a breeze.
> 
> Now, I have about 15 hours of playtime and at least 6 of those hours was doing nothing but walking around leveling up....but here's where the frustration kicks in.
> 
> **Spoilers* *
> 
> The problem with leveling up early is there is a section where you take Tellah, Pallom and Porom with Cecil to make him a paladin....now if you play the game without leveling up, within an hour all 3 of Cecil's accomplishes will be dead and lost the rest of the game, not to mention when he turns into a Paladin he becomes 10 times stronger than he was at Dark Knight no matter how much you leveled him up.
> 
> Now, after that little setback I finally get to a place that kicks my ass but because of leveling up its a breeze now, I just lost Cid and Yang in the underground cave and the cave is sealed. Now because of all the leveling up I did between the remaining characters, everyone is between 37-40.....and I think I'm doing good considering that's what everyone's level was when I made it to the moon the first time around. Well I break out the game guide and now I have to go Eblan cave and my party level suggested is......42-44.
> 
> This may be the first (and last) Final Fantasy game that actually REQUIRES you to tediously level up for hours upon hours, I almost beat Final Fantasy 7 without Knights of the Round and 10 levels under where I was supposed to be.....and I can't even survive random encounters on FF4 because you're supposed to magically jump 5 levels in between 20 minutes of gameplay (if you know where you're going).
> 
> Anyone else notice this unfairness?



Well 4 is notorious as being one of the hardest in the entire series (I've heard some people cry foul against 8 and 12 as well, but aside from the Hunt Quests in 12, they were cake). And 7 isn't a good barometer to use, because along with 10, I'd say it's probably the easiest. The materia system is so fundamentally broken that no one is unique save for their limit breaks, so you can build an army of uber-mages in no time at all.

To be honest, no matter how much you level up, the moon will -always- be a bitch. I've beaten 4 across all systems it's been released on (SNES, PS1, GBA, and DS) and the moon is never easy. But the flip side of it is, it is also the single greatest place in the game to level up fast. The best place I've found is near the end. At one point the level design changes and everything looks crystal, with the moon's core in the background. Well, just before you get to that segment, there should be a save room in a corridor along with some item rooms. If you can make it there with a stockpile of cabins, just hunker down and level like mad on the enemies right outside the save room, then every few turns head back in a save and heal. You might be there for hours and hours, but it is the best place to accomplish this task with any kind of expedience.

Good luck!


----------



## Tanuki

Wild Zero said:


> _Mass Effect_ and _Bioshock_ once again.
> 
> I'm crazy excited to have at least 5 unique characters and storylines ready to branch off of for Mass Effect 2 (and 5 for each one of those for Mass Effect 3), cannot wait.



Me too! I LOVE Mass Effect, I wasn't sure how I'd like it at first but as soon as I got it I was sucked in, I cant wait for more mass effect, I just got the new iPhone app for it too, witch is fun for now ^^


----------



## Matt

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Halo 3, multiplayer with like 7 others.... I HATE IT!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> I get so damn frustrated because unlike any other shooter, I could put 4 seconds worth of well placed bullets into someone, and they still remain alive!!
> 
> NOW I know why I love Call of Duty so much!!!!



4 shots to the head with the BR is a kill, that probably takes about 4 seconds.

I've been playing Banjo Tooie on XBLA, it's been a very nostalgic experience..:happy: I've also been playing the Fourth of July playlist on Halo 3, there's so many noobs in it, you can win nearly every game and get double XP...me likey.


----------



## KHayes666

Edens_heel said:


> Well 4 is notorious as being one of the hardest in the entire series (I've heard some people cry foul against 8 and 12 as well, but aside from the Hunt Quests in 12, they were cake). And 7 isn't a good barometer to use, because along with 10, I'd say it's probably the easiest. The materia system is so fundamentally broken that no one is unique save for their limit breaks, so you can build an army of uber-mages in no time at all.
> 
> To be honest, no matter how much you level up, the moon will -always- be a bitch. I've beaten 4 across all systems it's been released on (SNES, PS1, GBA, and DS) and the moon is never easy. But the flip side of it is, it is also the single greatest place in the game to level up fast. The best place I've found is near the end. At one point the level design changes and everything looks crystal, with the moon's core in the background. Well, just before you get to that segment, there should be a save room in a corridor along with some item rooms. If you can make it there with a stockpile of cabins, just hunker down and level like mad on the enemies right outside the save room, then every few turns head back in a save and heal. You might be there for hours and hours, but it is the best place to accomplish this task with any kind of expedience.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks dude, it isnt like im running into too much trouble but more so the fact i have to level up after ANY advancement . Im supposed to be at level 60 when i hit the moon, im at level 40 all around and each character has 30,000 exp to the next level up.....do the math. I beat 1, 5, 10 and 10.5...6 will be a breeze compared to 4.


----------



## Lavasse

I think 6 is actually fairly easy. If you know what your doing. You can level up in one area of the beginning so easily that you will never have to worry about anything in the game again.

And if you have played before you know EXACTLY where Im talking about. 


The hardest I think is actually 2. Because of the messed up level up system. I spent more time attacking my own people then the monsters! 

Also has anyone played FFIV The After Years on Wii? I find it disappointing that they only put it out on WiiWare I would have soooooooooo downloaded it if it was on the Playstation Network. Are you listening Square????


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> I think 6 is actually fairly easy. If you know what your doing. You can level up in one area of the beginning so easily that you will never have to worry about anything in the game again.
> 
> And if you have played before you know EXACTLY where Im talking about.
> 
> 
> The hardest I think is actually 2. Because of the messed up level up system. I spent more time attacking my own people then the monsters!
> 
> Also has anyone played FFIV The After Years on Wii? I find it disappointing that they only put it out on WiiWare I would have soooooooooo downloaded it if it was on the Playstation Network. Are you listening Square????



What area near the beginning of 6 are you talking about? Is it the raft trick, where you can just set it up so that it keeps going in the same loop again and again? The only great place i know of to level in that game is the dinosaur jungle near the Veldt in the World of Ruin... pop a couple of experience eggs on your party there and watch the levels skyrocket. I've played that game more times than I care to mention, but I've never really done any sort of levelling "trick" near the beginning of the game.


----------



## Lavasse

Ya the river trick. Just set it and forget it lol Like those Ronco Food Dehydraters. 

Do you know the best way to learn magic in the WoB though?


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> Ya the river trick. Just set it and forget it lol Like those Ronco Food Dehydraters.
> 
> Do you know the best way to learn magic in the WoB though?



Can't say that I do! Do tell


----------



## Lavasse

Once you have the airship you can fly to the Triangular Island, you will end up in fights with an invisible monster called an Intangir. To kill it cast Doom on it, however it will usually counter with a spell/attack before dying so its good to have high defense or at least HP closer to 1000.

Anyways by killing it you get 10 points. So thats enough to learn in one fight any spell that has a rate of x10 or higher.


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> Once you have the airship you can fly to the Triangular Island, you will end up in fights with an invisible monster called an Intangir. To kill it cast Doom on it, however it will usually counter with a spell/attack before dying so its good to have high defense or at least HP closer to 1000.
> 
> Anyways by killing it you get 10 points. So thats enough to learn in one fight any spell that has a rate of x10 or higher.



All of a sudden I feel the need to break out my FFVI GBA cart and pop it in the DS... I spent so much time on triangle island but never knew this. Oh well, at least I can still hold onto being the first of my friends to find both Gogo and Umaro. Many thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tanuki

Tales of Monkey Island - "Launch of the Screaming Narwhal" comes out today, is anyone else as super-hyper-mega-excited as me?


----------



## Lavasse

Edens_heel said:


> All of a sudden I feel the need to break out my FFVI GBA cart and pop it in the DS... I spent so much time on triangle island but never knew this. Oh well, at least I can still hold onto being the first of my friends to find both Gogo and Umaro. Many thanks for the tip!



That only works in the first half of the game just fyi.


----------



## Matt

T-Bear said:


> Tales of Monkey Island - "Launch of the Screaming Narwhal" comes out today, is anyone else as super-hyper-mega-excited as me?



I'm waiting for the re-release of Secret of Monkey Island on XBLA, it comes out next week. I've not played that game in years.


----------



## Melian

Lavasse said:


> That only works in the first half of the game just fyi.



Lavasse, your tricks are cheap!!!

True fans of FFVI would never stoop so low! 



*dances the Dusk Requiem into the horizon*

*falls*


----------



## Mathias

I can't decide between Prototype on the 360 or Punchout Wii. They're both good games but I can only get one.


----------



## Melian

Mathias said:


> I can't decide between Prototype on the 360 or Punchout Wii. They're both good games but I can only get one.



No question about it - get Prototype.

YOU CAN DO A FLYING KICK INTO A HELICOPTER, AND RIDE A BLOODY CORPSE LIKE A SURF BOARD!

What more do you need???


----------



## Matt

Yeh, you should definately get Prototype.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i'm still playing unhealthy amounts Disgaea on PSP. i was hoping to be done with it by the time FF: Dissida came out... don't think that's gonna be happening.
oh crap, what have i done to myself >_<


----------



## Lavasse

Melian said:


> Lavasse, your tricks are cheap!!!
> 
> True fans of FFVI would never stoop so low!
> 
> 
> 
> *dances the Dusk Requiem into the horizon*
> 
> *falls*



Sureeeeeeeeeee they wouldn't 

Just like no one has ever exploited the hell out of the inventory trick in FFIV


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> No question about it - get Prototype.
> 
> YOU CAN DO A FLYING KICK INTO A HELICOPTER, AND RIDE A BLOODY CORPSE LIKE A SURF BOARD!
> 
> What more do you need???



Don't listen to them! Prototype is broken in too many ways (and the story and world are terrible). Punch Out is the far better purchase - and I don't even like the Wii!

I've played both Prototype and Infamous now and there is NO contest. I borrowed a friend's copy of Prototype and gave it back after only a couple of hours. Just not worth it by comparison. Plus Alex Mercer is just TOO much of a dick to make the game fun for the long run.


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> Sureeeeeeeeeee they wouldn't
> 
> Just like no one has ever exploited the hell out of the inventory trick in FFIV



I haven't! I'm too clean a player. The only FF I "exploted" was getting Knights of the Round in FFVII and using that to bitch-whip Sephiroth.

I wish there could have been something that useful in FFXII though - beating Yazmat was hell! Even still, XII is easily up there with IV and VI as the best in the series. But no matter how much I see of it, I just cannot get excited over XIII. It feels too much like the style of VII and X, both of which were just OK by FF standards.


----------



## george83

Finished Broken Sword on the wii and really enjoyed it I'd give it 7/10, I've now moved on to Dead Rising: Chop til You Drop on the wii.

I know a lot have been cut back from the xbox version but it still seems to be a pretty good game .


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> Finished Broken Sword on the wii and really enjoyed it I'd give it 7/10, I've now moved on to Dead Rising: Chop til You Drop on the wii.
> 
> I know a lot have been cut back from the xbox version but it still seems to be a pretty good game .



I helped you didn't I baby!? I am excited to play Another Code R with you too


----------



## Lavasse

Edens_heel said:


> I haven't! I'm too clean a player. The only FF I "exploted" was getting Knights of the Round in FFVII and using that to bitch-whip Sephiroth.
> 
> I wish there could have been something that useful in FFXII though - beating Yazmat was hell! Even still, XII is easily up there with IV and VI as the best in the series. But no matter how much I see of it, I just cannot get excited over XIII. It feels too much like the style of VII and X, both of which were just OK by FF standards.



Getting KotR is not an exploitation lol They knew what they were doin when they put it in there. The one for FFIV is an actual bug which was fixed by the time they put out FFIV Advance.

And trust me its sweet to hit the final boss in IV with about 15 Excaliburs cloned just so Edge can throw them


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Anyone else farm mats on FFX to get a God character? I remember after 180 hours on FFX I got Auron at 255 on all stats except luck. Lol, I over killed the last boss on the first hit...


----------



## Mathias

I finished Gears 2 and I thought it was great> I want Gears 3 now!


----------



## Jack Skellington

The Conduit for the Wii. Any Wii owner sick of all the shovelware and downright ugly games on the Wii really need to check this out.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

A friend introduced me to a free MMO today, and even after just about a half hour of playing, it's completely different than anything I've tried before. The interface is really weird, but it really feels like you're wandering around in an interactive anime or something. I love how it looks (except that somehow, I managed to make my character start off with pink pants. LoL). For those that are interested, check it out! Mabinogi!


----------



## KHayes666

Lavasse said:


> Sureeeeeeeeeee they wouldn't
> 
> Just like no one has ever exploited the hell out of the inventory trick in FFIV



lol unless you already have the Blue Whale, the inventory gets filled up pretty quick.

Well I'm at level 50 all around and about to face the Giant of Babel.....I'm debating whether to continue to level up on the moon before going back to Earth.

Do I get Kain back? It would make life a lot easier with FuSoya, Rosa and Rydia out and out useless in physical combat.


----------



## comaseason

I broke out my old PS the other day - so I've been playing Metal Gear Solid for the past few days.

Snake rules.


----------



## Matt

comaseason said:


> I broke out my old PS the other day - so I've been playing Metal Gear Solid for the past few days.
> 
> Snake rules.



I love that game. The bosses are awesome!


----------



## comaseason

Matt said:


> I love that game. The bosses are awesome!



I think it's the only game that I ever could stay entertained long enough to actually beat.


----------



## Phantomcrossing

*drops from Lurk Mode*
Okay, I'm not playing it yet but I'm going to be playing the D&D online MMO once they open up the free subscription.

Also, when I get a system for it, Overlord II.


----------



## Esther

Am I allowed to post questions here?
The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Esther said:


> Am I allowed to post questions here?
> The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
> RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!



Well you've got the classics, Final Fantasy 3 and Chrono Trigger. But You've also got final fantasy tactics a2. I guess it all depends on what sort of RPG's you like. Also, some good titles, Dragon Quest Joker, Chocobo dungeon, final fantasy 12 relevant wings, Super mario and luigi masters of time, final fantasy crystal chronicles echos of time, and a few others. Some all time goodies for me on the DS are, Advanced Wars Duel strike, Wario Ware, metriod prime hunters, animal crossing, pokemon D/P, and a few others that escape me. Just check your local game stop for some cheap games.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Esther said:


> Am I allowed to post questions here?
> The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
> RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!



all of the RPGs RayanamiNGE mentioned are pretty much aces.
but keep in mind that no DS collection is complete without _Mario Kart DS_ and _Tetris DS_.
and on the RPG front, i absolute recommend _Shiren the Wanderer_ and _Etrian Odyssey II_. both are sleeper hits, but definitely worth your time.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> lol unless you already have the Blue Whale, the inventory gets filled up pretty quick.
> 
> Well I'm at level 50 all around and about to face the Giant of Babel.....I'm debating whether to continue to level up on the moon before going back to Earth.
> 
> Do I get Kain back? It would make life a lot easier with FuSoya, Rosa and Rydia out and out useless in physical combat.



spoilers in white: yes, you will get Kain back.


----------



## Mathias

If you can find it, I recommend Yoshi's island DS. The Trauma Center Series is also great.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Am I allowed to post questions here?
> The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
> RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!



Seriously...get your R4 card already 

If you are looking for non-RPG awesomeness, all the DS Castlevanias are a lot of fun. I'm a big fan of the old Sonic games too, so I loved Sonic Rush. Sonic Chronicles: Dark Brotherhood was ok, and it plays like more of an RPG, so you've got that aspect too. Note: everything I've suggested here is more for light, fun, non-committal gaming. The RPGs previously mentioned are also excellent.

Personally, I have done a lot of homework and am now playing Mother 3 on the DS


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Melian said:


> Seriously...get your R4 card already
> 
> If you are looking for non-RPG awesomeness, all the DS Castlevanias are a lot of fun. I'm a big fan of the old Sonic games too, so I loved Sonic Rush. Sonic Chronicles: Dark Brotherhood was ok, and it plays like more of an RPG, so you've got that aspect too. Note: everything I've suggested here is more for light, fun, non-committal gaming. The RPGs previously mentioned are also excellent.
> 
> Personally, I have done a lot of homework and am now playing Mother 3 on the DS



*drool* Mother 3 is awesome ((Aka Earthbound 2)technically the NES version on Earthbound/Mother was called Mother Zero) . If you can get a mod version, so it's in English, then it's a very good game to play!! Top recommendation for that one bro. Although I play it on my modded PSP.


----------



## Melian

RayanamiNGE said:


> *drool* Mother 3 is awesome ((Aka Earthbound 2)technically the NES version on Earthbound/Mother was called Mother Zero) . If you can get a mod version, so it's in English, then it's a very good game to play!! Top recommendation for that one bro. Although I play it on my modded PSP.



LOL. Did you just call me bro? *is a female* 

It's in English and runs perfectly. Earthbound was one of my favourite games of all time (still have the cartridge, strategy guide and scratch n' sniff cards in excellent condition, still play the game every few years, and have a sexy Starman Deluxe tattoo....hehe...too far?), so I'm feeling very nostalgic playing Mother 3.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Melian said:


> LOL. Did you just call me bro? *is a female*
> 
> It's in English and runs perfectly. Earthbound was one of my favourite games of all time (still have the cartridge, strategy guide and scratch n' sniff cards in excellent condition, still play the game every few years, and have a sexy Starman Deluxe tattoo....hehe...too far?), so I'm feeling very nostalgic playing Mother 3.



Sorry there, assumtion because of the avatar photo of magus. My bad there... um sis, lol. Yea, I bought two copies of the Earthbound so I have one that's never been opened. Although I am very curious if the cards are different in the other strat guide, almost made me open it. But yea, I think that earthbound is more funny than mother 3, its a little sad actually. Don't want to spoil things for anyone who hasent played it yet, but don't expect sas many silly antics as Earthbound did.


----------



## Allie Cat

Esther said:


> Am I allowed to post questions here?
> The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
> RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!



What games do you have? I can recommend a bunch if you don't already have 'em.


----------



## Lavasse

Esther said:


> Am I allowed to post questions here?
> The past two games I've purchased for Nintendo DS have been utter garbage. It's pretty disappointing. Can anybody reccomend some fun games for this system?
> RPGs are big hitters for me, but I venture outside of this style every once in awhile too!



I know what you can play with... oh you meant video games lol 

If its a Final Fantasy its probably a good choice. I also recommend the Breath of Fire series, but I think they GBA games. Um New Super Mario Bros?


----------



## pdesil071189

Tiger Woods 10 which is good and Rock Band 2 which never loses its fun in my book.


----------



## thejuicyone

1 vs. 100 on xbox live


----------



## KHayes666

Matt said:


> I love that game. The bosses are awesome!



Lol I thought it was a little cheesy how every single boss that was close to death gave a half-assed face turn after trying to kill Snake the whole game.

Thank gawd for Ocelot

I still say it was the greatest game of 1998 (yes, beating out a polygon oriented tale about time travel)


----------



## Matt

KHayes666 said:


> Lol I thought it was a little cheesy how every single boss that was close to death gave a half-assed face turn after trying to kill Snake the whole game.
> 
> Thank gawd for Ocelot
> 
> I still say it was the greatest game of 1998 (yes, beating out a polygon oriented tale about time travel)



I love the fight against Psycho Mantis, at the time I thought it was very clever, switching the controller to beat him. It was funny how Otacon fell in love with Sniper Wolf too. I wouldn't say it was the greatest game of the year, I definately prefer the time travel game.


----------



## george83

Guitar Hero World Tour, good times


----------



## Allie Cat

I just finished Prototype, and now I'm starting Bioshock. So far, I really wish I'd played this game earlier.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't played anything with any real substance lately. It's mostly been call of duty war at world, and that's the only game that I play online. 

I've been meaning to check out some Prototype, but I haven't had a chance.


----------



## Melian

Divals said:


> I just finished Prototype, and now I'm starting Bioshock. So far, I really wish I'd played this game earlier.



Bioshock = amazing

The last boss is way too easy, though. And that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## KHayes666

Matt said:


> I love the fight against Psycho Mantis, at the time I thought it was very clever, switching the controller to beat him. It was funny how Otacon fell in love with Sniper Wolf too. I wouldn't say it was the greatest game of the year, I definately prefer the time travel game.



**SPOILERS**

You don't actually have to switch the controller, just shoot out the statues

(its more fun to switch them around, but sometimes I was tired after school and didn't want to get up lol)


----------



## Matt

KHayes666 said:


> **SPOILERS**
> 
> You don't actually have to switch the controller, just shoot out the statues
> 
> (its more fun to switch them around, but sometimes I was tired after school and didn't want to get up lol)



I forgot to add spoiler tags, sorry. Most people should have played it by now anyway. 

I didn't know of the statue method. Another cool breaking the fourth wall moment in that game was someone's codec number (Meryl's I think), being on the game case. They actually mention the case in the game. Of course, I couldn't find the case at the time, which meant I couldn't make any progress in the game till I found it.:doh:


----------



## KHayes666

Matt said:


> I forgot to add spoiler tags, sorry. Most people should have played it by now anyway.
> 
> I didn't know of the statue method. Another cool breaking the fourth wall moment in that game was someone's codec number (Meryl's I think), being on the game case. They actually mention the case in the game. Of course, I couldn't find the case at the time, which meant I couldn't make any progress in the game till I found it.:doh:



Well to solve that problem is tedious but you just go through every codec number in the game until you find her lol


----------



## Mathias

I'm playing Streets of rage on an emulator. I loved this game as a kid but could never finish the last level.


----------



## goofy girl

Some Trauma game on Wii that is like a thousand times better version of the game Operation. It's fun but the soap opera in between surgeries is annoying. I love how I can make designs while I'm suturing the patient and the game says "Good job Doctor!" haha Fabulous


----------



## Mathias

I bought prototype today and it's AMAZING! I also picked up Virtua Fighter 5. I like that too, but I haven't quite gotten the controls to my liking yet.


----------



## Matt

I've been playing the re-mastered version of Secret of Monkey Island, it was released on XBLA today. I'm loving the new graphics overhaul, not so sure about the voice-overs though.


----------



## Victim

Finally dug out the Mario Party 7 disc that came with our old Game Cube. We played one group game. For a party game it was REALLY boring.


----------



## Pixelpops

Pretty much getting my ass handed to me by Killer7.

And I'm still on the first level >_<


----------



## Lavasse

I just bought a GBA off eBay and can't wait to start kicking some ass. First game I bought the NES Classics version of Bomberman, oh ya thats right kicking it old school with the B-Man


----------



## 1300 Class

_Battlestations Pacific_. Its alright and a pretty nifty game. Nothing like Battleships duking it out. However the voice acting is truely gut wrenching in its awfulness. But I can look that aside in the overall game.


----------



## rockhound225

Just got a PS2 for my birthday. This excites me to no end as: A) my 12-year old PS1 just kicked the bucket (the gears for the reader stripped out) and B) I've got a whole new library of games to go through!

Any recommendations as to what I should pick up?


----------



## RayanamiNGE

rockhound225 said:


> Just got a PS2 for my birthday. This excites me to no end as: A) my 12-year old PS1 just kicked the bucket (the gears for the reader stripped out) and B) I've got a whole new library of games to go through!
> 
> Any recommendations as to what I should pick up?



What do you play? Shooters, RPGs, Simulation, fighting, creative, micromanagement?


----------



## Wild Zero

E74


----------



## Jack Skellington

rockhound225 said:


> Just got a PS2 for my birthday. This excites me to no end as: A) my 12-year old PS1 just kicked the bucket (the gears for the reader stripped out) and B) I've got a whole new library of games to go through!
> 
> Any recommendations as to what I should pick up?



These are all great games and can be picked up new for around $20 or less. 

The Jak and Daxter series
The Rachet and Clank series
God of War 1 and 2
Killzone
Champions of Norrath
Champions Return to Arms


----------



## Lavasse

rockhound225 said:


> Just got a PS2 for my birthday. This excites me to no end as: A) my 12-year old PS1 just kicked the bucket (the gears for the reader stripped out) and B) I've got a whole new library of games to go through!
> 
> Any recommendations as to what I should pick up?



If you like RPGs I recommend the Final Fantasy games, and Persona 3 FES and Persona 4.

Depending on your tastes there are the Grand Theft Auto Series, there are 5 of them available for the PS2 : GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas. Liberty City Stories, and Vice City Stories, the last two being ports of PSP games, cheap and good if you need a new GTA fix.

Sports well Im a football fan so I recommend Madden , basically EA does a pretty good job with most sports games.

Im sure others have recommendations as well.


----------



## Allie Cat

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. Actually, pretty much anything by Atlus. Also, Disgaea. And Ar tonelico.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Divals said:


> Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. Actually, pretty much anything by Atlus. Also, Disgaea. And Ar tonelico.



If you can find Nocture, it's a rare find now. I had the collectors ed, before a friend of mine turned tail and left town with it, lol.

RPG's: Xenosaga (A hard game to play being that it's 80% watch 20% play) Dark Cloud 1 and 2, Front Mission 4, Kingdom Hearts (A bit of an action/platform jumper RPG), Dot hack, Radiata Stories, Rogue Galaxy, Grandia 3, and Dragon Quest 8 just to name a few I've got in my library.

Shooters: Black, Killzone (Amazing graphics for the ps2) Red Faction 2, and my personal favorite Time Splitters 2 ((Nearly unlimited playback value, with unlockable characters, challenge modes, and even a create your own map/scenario features))

Sports: ((Not much a sports game fan but here are a few i've enjoyed)) Blitz the league, Madden 05 ((I haven't personaly enjoyed a madden game sence)) NFL street 1+2

Everyday must haves, and some of the weirds: Katamari Damacy, Gradius V, Gran Turismo, Resident Evil 5, Zone of the Enders 1 + 2 ((a bit of a bad opinion, being that I composed the opening track to #2, woot lol)) Ring of Red, MTV Music Generator 2, Jade Cacoon 2, Metal Gear 2+3, Disgaea 1+2, Phantom Brave, Makai Kingdom, Persona 3 FES, Persona 4, Champions of Norrath and Return to arms, Jak and Daxter Saga ((Except Jak X, it's a lame racing/destruction derby game)), Harvest Moon, and thats about it.

My personal guilty pleasures are the Disgaea games, Grid based tactical Role Playing Games, and.... Romance of the Three Kingdoms, Micromanagement strategy, it takes a different kind of gamer to play a game like that... If you enjoy games like Sim City and Final Fantasy Tactics... just put them in a blender and serve them up.


----------



## rockhound225

I'm a big fan of the Final Fantasy series, and I've played Dyansty Warriors 3 and really liked it as well. The Jak and Daxter series has always interested me, may have to look into that.


----------



## Lavasse

RayanamiNGE said:


> If you can find Nocture, it's a rare find now. I had the collectors ed, before a friend of mine turned tail and left town with it, lol.
> 
> RPG's: Xenosaga (A hard game to play being that it's 80% watch 20% play) Dark Cloud 1 and 2, Front Mission 4, Kingdom Hearts (A bit of an action/platform jumper RPG), Dot hack, Radiata Stories, Rogue Galaxy, Grandia 3, and Dragon Quest 8 just to name a few I've got in my library.
> 
> Shooters: Black, Killzone (Amazing graphics for the ps2) Red Faction 2, and my personal favorite Time Splitters 2 ((Nearly unlimited playback value, with unlockable characters, challenge modes, and even a create your own map/scenario features))
> 
> Sports: ((Not much a sports game fan but here are a few i've enjoyed)) Blitz the league, Madden 05 ((I haven't personaly enjoyed a madden game sence)) NFL street 1+2
> 
> Everyday must haves, and some of the weirds: Katamari Damacy, Gradius V, Gran Turismo, Resident Evil 5, Zone of the Enders 1 + 2 ((a bit of a bad opinion, being that I composed the opening track to #2, woot lol)) Ring of Red, MTV Music Generator 2, Jade Cacoon 2, Metal Gear 2+3, Disgaea 1+2, Phantom Brave, Makai Kingdom, Persona 3 FES, Persona 4, Champions of Norrath and Return to arms, Jak and Daxter Saga ((Except Jak X, it's a lame racing/destruction derby game)), Harvest Moon, and thats about it.
> 
> My personal guilty pleasures are the Disgaea games, Grid based tactical Role Playing Games, and.... Romance of the Three Kingdoms, Micromanagement strategy, it takes a different kind of gamer to play a game like that... If you enjoy games like Sim City and Final Fantasy Tactics... just put them in a blender and serve them up.



:doh: how could I forget Radiata Stories, and Grandia series, also I personally like Star Ocean Til the End of Time


----------



## Noir

at the moment i am playing WoW. Sad to say i got sucked in. However that aside, every rpg just mentioned in the past page of posts I have played at least once. There area few I just couldnt do for one reason or the other. Some of my favs are Grandia, Star Ocean series (minus the third), Kingdom Hearts series, Xenogears, Legend of Dragoon, Saga Frontier, Final Fantasy III (SNES), Super Mario RPG, the list goes on for a while really. Also play some action games like God of War, Prototype ect. Big fan of the Resident Evil saga as well.


----------



## Esther

rockhound225 said:


> I'm a big fan of the Final Fantasy series, and I've played Dyansty Warriors 3 and really liked it as well. The Jak and Daxter series has always interested me, may have to look into that.



The first Jak and Daxter was fun, but the ones that came after it were too much of a change for me.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Well, uh, I just bought Civilization III last week.

I'm flat-out addicted in the space of four days.

Dammit.


----------



## Edens_heel

Esther said:


> The first Jak and Daxter was fun, but the ones that came after it were too much of a change for me.



Very, VERY much agreed - I loathed parts two and three. Mostly it was the driving segments. Anything involving the mutherfucking sand buggies made me want to huck the controller through the television. Still finished them all, but very disappointed.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, uh, I just bought Civilization III last week.
> 
> I'm flat-out addicted in the space of four days.
> 
> Dammit.



I still play Civ 2 from time to time, as I bought the Civilization Chronicles. I haven't even touched Civ 4 yet, shame on me, but I had a hard enough time adjusting to how Civ 3 ran. My brother once owned a computer operating under Windows 3.1, and he had a copy of the original Civilization on there - once I was old enough to learn to play, I was hooked. The Chronicles do an okay job of recreating the original, but it's not quite the same. Civ 2 is still perhaps my favorite turn-based Strategy game of all time (or at least tied with Master of Orion 2, which I actually played some today).


----------



## The Orange Mage

You're forgetting the single greatest turn-based strategy game of all time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMAC


----------



## 1300 Class

SMAC is indeed great. Who can forget Chairman Yang or Gaia's Stepdaughters?


----------



## Wild Zero

I loved playing as University of Planet and dropping planet busters all over the place in the name of researching the effects of such weapons on major population centers.


----------



## KHayes666

I feel sheepish, everyone's talking about old school rpg's and japanese based games.....and here I was getting excited about the upcoming Batman Arkham game lol


----------



## Tanuki

Been playing some really cool iPhone games that came highly recommended and they are great

Zenonia

Rolando

Lets Golf

Hero of Sparta

and 1112


----------



## Wagimawr

Mega Man 9.

...

OH GOD WHYYYYYYYYYYY*sob*YYYYYYY FUCK YOU CAPCOM! WHY SO HARD?



KHayes666 said:


> I feel sheepish, everyone's talking about old school rpg's and japanese based games.....and here I was getting excited about the upcoming Batman Arkham game lol


I'd be more excited if I didn't only have a Wii.


----------



## Allie Cat

I beat Bioshock the other day.

Now I'm playing Red Faction Guerrilla. Fun, but I keep thinking it'd fit well in the Grand Theft Auto series.

GTA San Andreas... GTA Vice City... GTA Mars...


----------



## Lavasse

Wagimawr said:


> Mega Man 9.
> 
> ...
> 
> OH GOD WHYYYYYYYYYYY*sob*YYYYYYY FUCK YOU CAPCOM! WHY SO HARD?
> 
> I'd be more excited if I didn't only have a Wii.



So far Ive beaten 2 of the robot masters, and the game is evil lol.


----------



## Lavasse

Anyone with a GBA have a recommendation on a light for it. I don't want to go the afterburner route cause Im a cheap fucker lol. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> So far Ive beaten 2 of the robot masters, and the game is evil lol.



Everyone keeps saying this, but only Tornado man gave me any trouble, and that was more because his level is one of the most evil ever designed by man. Funny thing about that game though, it is SO much easier the second time through.


----------



## Lavasse

Edens_heel said:


> Everyone keeps saying this, but only Tornado man gave me any trouble, and that was more because his level is one of the most evil ever designed by man. Funny thing about that game though, it is SO much easier the second time through.



If I make it through a 1st time I dont know if Im going to want to try it a second lol


----------



## Edens_heel

Lavasse said:


> If I make it through a 1st time I dont know if Im going to want to try it a second lol



Disgusting when you realize that there's an achievment/trophy for beating the game five times in a single day...

I dunno, for my money Mega Man 2 is still the hardest AND simultaneously the greatest, with Mega Man 3 and Mega Man X following close behind (the first X game was great, but the others were trash). With 9, I only really felt unfairly punished by Tornado Man and Crystal Man's stages... that boulder miniboss was a sonuvabitch.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Edens_heel said:


> Disgusting when you realize that there's an achievment/trophy for beating the game five times in a single day...
> 
> I dunno, for my money Mega Man 2 is still the hardest AND simultaneously the greatest, with Mega Man 3 and Mega Man X following close behind (the first X game was great, but the others were trash). With 9, I only really felt unfairly punished by Tornado Man and Crystal Man's stages... that boulder miniboss was a sonuvabitch.



Mega Man 2 was the first Nintendo I ever got myself. I even remember which boss level I chose first, and which boss I actually beat first (Wood Man and Metal Man, respectively). In fact, I can remember the orders for Which games I bought when, Which Boss I faced first, and Which games I beat first, for each of the first 6 Mega Man games (I didn't have SNES, so haven't played any others). And of those first 6, Mega Man 2 is definitely the most challenging for me. I think Mega Man 5 is my favorite to play though.

In honor of Mega Man 2, this song will live with me through the ages. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHczaI8t7-4


----------



## disaster117

My boyfriend introduced me to Saint's Row 2, and I'm loving it so far. I've only done a few missions, I'm obsessed with the detail that the game allows you to customize (even though he hates that). He also had me playing Prototype for a while, and that one is so amazing. I can't get over how much I like it, it reminds me of Spiderman games with a twist of Grand Theft Auto and random zombie games. I don't know how to describe it, but the story line is pretty good too. 

And of course, the favorite comp game of mine; Diablo 2 with expansion. =) Haven't played it in the past week but I'm thinking of getting back on and leveling my barb to 90 soon.


----------



## Lavasse

Edens_heel said:


> Disgusting when you realize that there's an achievment/trophy for beating the game five times in a single day...
> 
> I dunno, for my money Mega Man 2 is still the hardest AND simultaneously the greatest, with Mega Man 3 and Mega Man X following close behind (the first X game was great, but the others were trash). With 9, I only really felt unfairly punished by Tornado Man and Crystal Man's stages... that boulder miniboss was a sonuvabitch.



I can't believe theres a trophy for not taking any damage throughout the whole game. I'm lucky if I go five seconds without getting hit lol


----------



## Lavasse

WHY HAS NO ONE ELSE POSTED ON THIS GEEZ!!!!!

I can't be the only one here playing video games lately. Pull yourselves away from the consoles people and POST lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Lavasse said:


> WHY HAS NO ONE ELSE POSTED ON THIS GEEZ!!!!!
> 
> I can't be the only one here playing video games lately. Pull yourselves away from the consoles people and POST lol



Psh, consoles are for amateurs! PC Gamers FTW! (I guess I'll include MAC's too, because they use a keyboard and mouse)

I'm excited for next weekend though. I'm heading off to a cottage up in Michigan, about 2 miles from the lake, with a group of friends. Our plans: Beach fun in the daytime, computer games at night! All they ever want to play is Warcraft 3, but it'll still be some late nights and long days ahead! If only I could convince them all to play Battlefield or something. Most of them play Diablo II, but not all, so that probably won't work either.


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Disgusting when you realize that there's an achievment/trophy for beating the game five times in a single day...



UGH...trophies. The whole concept makes me want to barf. Remember when games used to reward your achievements by giving you alternate uniforms, weapons, vehicles, etc? Things you could actually USE in the game? Now we get those fucking trophies that just sit there and do nothing. Woo hoo.....


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> Disgusting when you realize that there's an achievment/trophy for beating the game five times in a single day...
> 
> I dunno, for my money Mega Man 2 is still the hardest AND simultaneously the greatest, with Mega Man 3 and Mega Man X following close behind (the first X game was great, but the others were trash). With 9, I only really felt unfairly punished by Tornado Man and Crystal Man's stages... that boulder miniboss was a sonuvabitch.


i dunno, of all Mega Man games, i think Mega Man 2 was among the easiest (for me, anyway). not that it's a pushover of a game, but it's far from the hardest in the MM stable. although, i do think it's pretty much indisputable that MM2 is the best :happy:
Mega Man 9 is very very hard, but i still think Mega Man Zero 2 is the hardest Mega Man game that i, personally, have ever played.


----------



## Wagimawr

Lavasse said:


> I can't believe theres a trophy for not taking any damage throughout the whole game. I'm lucky if I go five seconds without getting hit lol


Yeah, pretty sure I already know which achievements I'm getting and which I'm not.


----------



## Adamantoise

FFVII-Emerald and Ruby WEAPON,consider yourselves defunct.


----------



## KHayes666

Adamantoise you sonova bitch lol....I could never beat that damn Emerald because of the time limit. Congrats dude 


As for me, I've picked up Call of Juarez: Bound for Blood for PS3.....kind of reminds me of the Resistance engine just with Old West weapons/settings, seems pretty good so far.


----------



## Matt

I've been playing the excellent XBLA title, Battlefield 1943. I still can't believe it's just an arcade game. I believe you can pick this up from the PSN store too.

I've also been playing Spider-Man: Web of Shadows on 360, I'm a pretty big Spider-Man fan so I've been having alot of fun swinging around Manhattan.


----------



## Hunterw

Recently, Europa Universalis II. What a great game.


----------



## tootsmendozer

i have been playing fat princess, it is ace heh


----------



## Edens_heel

KHayes666 said:


> Adamantoise you sonova bitch lol....I could never beat that damn Emerald because of the time limit. Congrats dude
> 
> 
> As for me, I've picked up Call of Juarez: Bound for Blood for PS3.....kind of reminds me of the Resistance engine just with Old West weapons/settings, seems pretty good so far.



You've got to snag the Underwater Materia before tackling the sonuvabitch - it removes the 20 minute time limit. Once that's done, just Knights-of-the-round the bastard to death.


----------



## george83

When setting up the N64 in my new nintendo room I had a quick blast on WWF War Zone, god how wrestling games have changed and for the better, to throw a simple move you had to hit up down up left and b, fuck that lol.


----------



## KHayes666

george83 said:


> When setting up the N64 in my new nintendo room I had a quick blast on WWF War Zone, god how wrestling games have changed and for the better, to throw a simple move you had to hit up down up left and b, fuck that lol.



Oh gawd....if you go back even further you had those goofy Midway WWF games like Wrestlemania and In Your House where the goal was to hurl ghosts at your hapless opponents.

Least War Zone had funny commentary from Ross and McMahon and comments from the wrestlers during the match.

The engine was a little bit tedious and the selection of characters was short (The Headbangers, wtf?) but it was a fun game for 1998.


----------



## george83

KHayes666 said:


> Oh gawd....if you go back even further you had those goofy Midway WWF games like Wrestlemania and In Your House where the goal was to hurl ghosts at your hapless opponents.
> 
> Least War Zone had funny commentary from Ross and McMahon and comments from the wrestlers during the match.
> 
> The engine was a little bit tedious and the selection of characters was short (The Headbangers, wtf?) but it was a fun game for 1998.



I loved it when it first game out, I thought it was the best wrestling game ever well until i got my hands on to wcw vs nwo world tour, AKI had wrestling games perfected on the n64.

WWF NO MERCY = BEST WRESTLING GAME EVER!!!

also HEADBANGERS RULE!!!


----------



## Mathias

I've been cheating my way through pokemon diamond.  Thank you Action Replay DS!


----------



## Jack Skellington

Mathias said:


> I've been cheating my way through pokemon diamond.  Thank you Action Replay DS!



That reminds me of when I used the Game Genie to get Mew in the very first Pokemon.


----------



## Squee360

Team Fortress 2 and World of Warcraft.

Lvl 80 Shaman on Lightning's Blade. Anyone else on that server?


----------



## KHayes666

Back when I was a 4-5 year old child, I was pretty much obsessed with Ghostbusters. I had the proton pack, the trap, etc and had both Nintendo games. I used to tape the shows (1985 AND 1990) and to this day I can pretty much run through all the lines of both movies.

The thing was, both Nintendo games weren't really a showcase of the true Ghostbusters (well the 1st one was horrendous but the second I think was underrated). Even the Sega Genesis game was a little too goofy for my standards.

However, 20 years after the 2nd game came out for Nintendo, there's a new Ghostbusters game for the PS3 and it brought me back to the good old days. I only played for 20 minutes (I hate work) but I can tell I'm going to really like this game the same way I liked The Warriors and The Godfather (PS3 version). For an old Ghostbusters fan, this looks like the game that I've been waiting for 20 years to play.


----------



## 1300 Class

Hunterw said:


> Recently, Europa Universalis II. What a great game.


Another fan!

Are you going to get Hearts of Iron 3 when it comes out on Friday?


----------



## Mathias

Jack Skellington said:


> That reminds me of when I used the Game Genie to get Mew in the very first Pokemon.



There was Mew and Mewtwo, but was there ever a Mew-Three?


----------



## Edens_heel

Anyone else download Fat Princess yet? So much fun. It kind of reminds me of an old Family Guy joke: "It's like Bang the Drum Slowly, only the drum's a chick." It's like capture the flag, only the flag's a fat girl who you make progressively larger, lol.

Also, amazing art style and music - definitely worth the dollars, though another recent PSN download, Shatter, is more addictive. Still nothing to touch Flower or Pixeljunk Eden though.


----------



## sugapeech

a little bit girly but have been playing the sims 3 

and even tho i shouldnt admiit it... I am hooked on Desperate Housewives pc game


----------



## Clonenumber47

Aside from WOW, I just got "Ghostbusters" the video game for the 360. I love this game, it has definitely got to be the best game adaptation of a movie franchise I have ever played.

5 out of 5 for me.


----------



## disaster117

Just borrowed my boyfriends 360 and he's got me playing Fallout 3. I have no idea what I'm doing, lol, but I can already tell I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Lavasse

KHayes666 said:


> Back when I was a 4-5 year old child, I was pretty much obsessed with Ghostbusters. I had the proton pack, the trap, etc and had both Nintendo games. I used to tape the shows (1985 AND 1990) and to this day I can pretty much run through all the lines of both movies.
> 
> The thing was, both Nintendo games weren't really a showcase of the true Ghostbusters (well the 1st one was horrendous but the second I think was underrated). Even the Sega Genesis game was a little too goofy for my standards.
> 
> However, 20 years after the 2nd game came out for Nintendo, there's a new Ghostbusters game for the PS3 and it brought me back to the good old days. I only played for 20 minutes (I hate work) but I can tell I'm going to really like this game the same way I liked The Warriors and The Godfather (PS3 version). For an old Ghostbusters fan, this looks like the game that I've been waiting for 20 years to play.



All Im going to say is you better be able to play online cause otherwise the game lasts you about 6 hours.


----------



## KHayes666

Lavasse said:


> All Im going to say is you better be able to play online cause otherwise the game lasts you about 6 hours.



I prefer it that way.

I'm old school, I believe in the 6-8 hour games because I have little free time between my 2 jobs so if I can finish a game in 2 days.....much better off.


----------



## Fonzy

Finished Prototype the other day. Now anxiously waiting for Gran Turismo 5 :bounce:


----------



## Jack Skellington

The whammy bar broke on my Guitar Hero guitar. Now I can't make whammies. 

Second GH guitar to go bad on me too. First one, the buttons stopped working.


----------



## Melian

sugapeech said:


> Desperate Housewives pc game



There's a game??? 

....what do you do....??

(my husband and I affectionately refer to that show as "Old Sluts.")


----------



## HottiMegan

We rented the Wii Animal crossing. Hubby and son got to play all they wanted but both times i started playing the wii would stop working. I was afraid our wii was giving out.. but it turns out there's a crack in the disk. (thank god!! We cant live without our wii!!) What i did play with it made me want to buy it. It's a lot of fun. If only my son didn't lose my animal crossing for my ds  I'm itching to chance it again and try to play again.


----------



## NoraBadora

Recently I've been playing 9Dragons. But I will try just about any game...as long as someone shows me the ropes. lol


----------



## george83

Jack Skellington said:


> The whammy bar broke on my Guitar Hero guitar. Now I can't make whammies.
> 
> Second GH guitar to go bad on me too. First one, the buttons stopped working.



That is always my worst fear .

But if its the guitar from world tour at least you can still use the slider bar, which I prefer to the whammy bar.


----------



## Mathias

I downloaded the Arkhum Asylum demo today. That game is going to be fantastic!


----------



## Matt

I'm in the middle of downloading that. I've been playing Lord of the Rings Conquest recently. I've not tried out the multiplayer yet but the singleplayer is ok, nothing special. I loved playing as Gimli and Gandalf. I was disappointed with Aragorn though.


----------



## KHayes666

Mathias said:


> I downloaded the Arkhum Asylum demo today. That game is going to be fantastic!




I preordered my copy in May.....still waiting for it lol


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, my husband just hacked our Animal Crossing town. We're all millionaires.


----------



## RacinJason

Call of Duty 4 on my PC. I'm shopping around for some new racing games since I bought a steering wheel/pedal setup for my PC.

On occasion I still play Counterstrike Source. That game was worse then herion for me when it came out. I played it at home and on my office computer.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hi all

Ive been really into games for the past 10 yrs and Im into the classics. 
I still have my atari from the good ole days as well.
Ive been playing Lego Indiana Jones & Space Invaders Extreme on my Nintendo DS. Ive also been into playing Mario cart as well.

In Nov I will be receiving my Wii system Finally so I will have that to play with.
Ive also been playing My online Pirates of the caribbean game which is so fun.


Thanx :kiss2:


----------



## tootsmendozer

batman arkham asyilum is amazing, cant wait for teh full game its gonna be epic


----------



## Matt

Batman Arkham Asylum is awesome! I kept restarting from the last checkpoint, after I killed the last guy, right before the end of the demo. I experimented with taking everyone in the room out in different ways. 

I love hanging upside down from a gargoyle, then grabbing an enemy and stringing them up. When you look at their condition in detective mode, it says "terrified", lol. I liked how they start to get really scared, once there's only one or two of them left. They shoot at the shadows and the boiler if it makes it a noise.


----------



## KHayes666

I've been playing Call of Juarez: Bound for Blood multiplayer and I'm very dissappointed. Not at the game...but at the players. Everyone seems to be hiding behind barrels and church bells and sniping people from 100 feet away.

Hey nerds, its a WESTERN...back when 2 guys stood in the middle of the street and shot at each other at point blank range. That's how MEN settled matters back in the 1800's.

This isn't Resistance or Call of Duty where the military employs snipers, this is the friggin' Old West where if you wanted to prove your worth, you stood your ground and fired 6 shooters at the enemy.

Normally I don't care if your method of taking out enemies in video games is by sniping, but this is a Western...grow some balls, slap on a pair of spurs and fire that armory .44 for fucks sake.


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> I've been playing Call of Juarez: Bound for Blood multiplayer and I'm very dissappointed. Not at the game...but at the players. Everyone seems to be hiding behind barrels and church bells and sniping people from 100 feet away.
> 
> Hey nerds, its a WESTERN...back when 2 guys stood in the middle of the street and shot at each other at point blank range. That's how MEN settled matters back in the 1800's.
> 
> This isn't Resistance or Call of Duty where the military employs snipers, this is the friggin' Old West where if you wanted to prove your worth, you stood your ground and fired 6 shooters at the enemy.
> 
> Normally I don't care if your method of taking out enemies in video games is by sniping, but this is a Western...grow some balls, slap on a pair of spurs and fire that armory .44 for fucks sake.



This is in fact a common fallacy, popularized by western movies- most shootouts of that sort were the result of drunkenness, and the teo would stumble out of the bar into the street, fire six shots and miss, realize how close they came to dying, and go back inside to drink some more.

For the real shootouts, the combatants did make use of cover and rifles (for longer range) and generally did whatever they could to _not die_.

Were there shootouts like the popular myth says? Absolutely- I have a book somewhere around here that contains some stories about a few notorious gunslingers who were killed that way. However, that same book describes many, many more gunfights that took place in canyons, that were fought from houses, and that used tactics like had been seen for years before and have been seen since then.

Simply put, the common mythology of the western shootout is founded on little more than the actions of a drunken few and perpetuated for dramatic purposes by the film industries.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> This is in fact a common fallacy, popularized by western movies- most shootouts of that sort were the result of drunkenness, and the teo would stumble out of the bar into the street, fire six shots and miss, realize how close they came to dying, and go back inside to drink some more.
> 
> For the real shootouts, the combatants did make use of cover and rifles (for longer range) and generally did whatever they could to _not die_.
> 
> Were there shootouts like the popular myth says? Absolutely- I have a book somewhere around here that contains some stories about a few notorious gunslingers who were killed that way. However, that same book describes many, many more gunfights that took place in canyons, that were fought from houses, and that used tactics like had been seen for years before and have been seen since then.
> 
> Simply put, the common mythology of the western shootout is founded on little more than the actions of a drunken few and perpetuated for dramatic purposes by the film industries.



When the legend becomes fact, print the legend lol


----------



## george83

Been playing No Mercy on the Nintendo 64 so much fun !!!!!!!


----------



## Matt

I was hoping to be playing Left 4 Dead, but it arrived in the post, from the site I rent from unreadable. "The disc is unreadable"...I was about ready to snap the disc in two.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

I traveled to Chicago this past weekend, primarily for the Wizard comic convention and, more specifically, to see the various 'Star Wars' exhibits. 

There, Lucasarts had a _sweet_ trailer for a forthcoming MMORPG, 'Star Wars: The Old Republic'. (As cool as the trailer is, though, it's just cinema scene stuff and not gameplay clips, so it doesn't mean much as far as the game goes.)

And I know this will expose my one-track mind, but my current video game is _The Force Unleashed_.


----------



## Matt

You know there's already some gameplay footage for The Old Republic floating around on the web? It looks pretty sweet, I'm not a fan of subscription based MMOs though.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Matt said:


> I was hoping to be playing Left 4 Dead, but it arrived in the post, from the site I rent from unreadable. "The disc is unreadable"...I was about ready to snap the disc in two.



This is the part where I would normally gloat about how awesome it is to have a Valve game on PC because I can download it from anywhere and play custom maps and stuff, but I really think the game isn't very fun and that it's totally not worth $50.

I mean, what's the big freakin' deal about a sub-par, short as heck singleplayer game that can be played four-player? Has everyone and their dog been mesmerized by the mystical buzzword known as "co-op"?

A lot of people who praise co-op say it makes games great, even back in the NES days, often citing Contra as proof. They miss the point...Contra is a kickass game on its own.


----------



## Blackjack

The Orange Mage said:


> This is the part where I would normally gloat about how awesome it is to have a Valve game on PC because I can download it from anywhere and play custom maps and stuff, but I really think the game isn't very fun and that it's totally not worth $50.
> 
> I mean, what's the big freakin' deal about a sub-par, short as heck singleplayer game that can be played four-player? Has everyone and their dog been mesmerized by the mystical buzzword known as "co-op"?
> 
> A lot of people who praise co-op say it makes games great, even back in the NES days, often citing Contra as proof. They miss the point...Contra is a kickass game on its own.



Personally, my favorite form of co-op mode is still at the arcade on the shooter games where they've got two guns and you can go all John Woo style with them and dual-wield.


----------



## Jack Skellington

george83 said:


> Been playing No Mercy on the Nintendo 64 so much fun !!!!!!!



Not familar with the game but props on still playing the N64. I still play Perfect Dark on mine every once in a while.


----------



## Matt

The Orange Mage said:


> This is the part where I would normally gloat about how awesome it is to have a Valve game on PC because I can download it from anywhere and play custom maps and stuff, but I really think the game isn't very fun and that it's totally not worth $50.
> 
> I mean, what's the big freakin' deal about a sub-par, short as heck singleplayer game that can be played four-player? Has everyone and their dog been mesmerized by the mystical buzzword known as "co-op"?
> 
> A lot of people who praise co-op say it makes games great, even back in the NES days, often citing Contra as proof. They miss the point...Contra is a kickass game on its own.



I played the demo a while back on 360 with my mates, and it's great fun. The thing with Left 4 Dead is that it was designed, from the ground up to be co-op. So it's not a single player game, that can be played four player, it's a four player game that can also be played single player.

I'm not a big fan of co-op when it's just exactly the same as the single player, but with more than one player. If it has actually been designed with more than one player in mind, then I usually love them though.

Zombie apocalypse games rock too!


----------



## joh

I've been Light Riders 3D and Relapse. Just a bit of self-promotion ;-) lol


----------



## PeriodicLurker

A few weeks ago, I finally, finally, finally laid _Resident Evil 4 _to rest.

I've literally played the game off-and-on since '05. I've beaten it a dozen times, beaten it on hard (where Krauser is _impossible_ without this trick), beaten it with the infinite rocket launcher, with the Chicago typewriter, beaten 'Assignment Aida' (_Mama Mia!_), beaten Mercenary Mode, beaten every level of Mercenary Mode with all four characters at the 60,000 point threshold, beaten it with every gun optimized....

....It was a sad day. And, no, RE5 does _not_ compensate for the loss. The puzzles and gameplay in 4 are, in my opinion, way better. 

One of the greatest games of all time. Like _Street Fighter 2, Goldeneye_, and _Zelda: Twilight Princess,_ it's a game that's kind of become a part of my spirit.


----------



## george83

More guitar hero world tour on the wii.

Got my wii set up online so anyone want to share friend codes with me pm me please .

I have the following games to play online...

Smackdown vs Raw 2009
Mario Kart
Smash Brothers
Guitar Hero: World Tour


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Got done beating Mario 64 [STILL CANNOT GET ALL THE STARS. URGH *Facepalm Facepalm Facepalm* ] And Yoshi Story for the N64.


I'm currently looking for a site / place to buy cheap Gamecube games, or, well, gamecube games in general.

Specifically speaking, I'm looking for Mario Party 7, if anyone has seen it, ect.


..Also.
..anyone else know any decent Gamecube games to look into getting?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh! Also! Has anyone here played "Paper Mario: Legend of the Thousand Year Door" ?


----------



## PeriodicLurker

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..anyone else know any decent Gamecube games to look into getting?


Definitely. Because (a) it has the Zelda and Metroid franchises, and (b) it has the best 3D-game remote of all time, I'm all-too-familiar with the GC.

Here's a list of games that I think are _great_:
1) Zelda: Twilight Princess
2) Resident Evil 4
3) Metroid Prime
4) Zelda: Wind Waker
5) Star Wars: Rogue Squadron

And here are some games that are very solid:
1) Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
2) Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
3) Metroid Prime 2

I might think of some more if you need 'em, but there's enough hours of gaming there to keep you occupied for weeks. All of them except the Zelda games should be less than $20 online or at Gamestop.


----------



## S13Drifter

Red Alert 3. Love this game


----------



## KHayes666

PeriodicLurker said:


> A few weeks ago, I finally, finally, finally laid _Resident Evil 4 _to rest.
> 
> I've literally played the game off-and-on since '05. I've beaten it a dozen times, beaten it on hard (where Krauser is _impossible_ without this trick), beaten it with the infinite rocket launcher, with the Chicago typewriter, beaten 'Assignment Aida' (_Mama Mia!_), beaten Mercenary Mode, beaten every level of Mercenary Mode with all four characters at the 60,000 point threshold, beaten it with every gun optimized....
> 
> ....It was a sad day. And, no, RE5 does _not_ compensate for the loss. The puzzles and gameplay in 4 are, in my opinion, way better.
> 
> One of the greatest games of all time. Like _Street Fighter 2, Goldeneye_, and _Zelda: Twilight Princess,_ it's a game that's kind of become a part of my spirit.



What do you mean "laid to rest"? Did you bury it in the back yard?

All these old games I own, no matter if I played it to death in 1998 or 2008.....I'll still dust off every once in a blue moon. No shame in taking a long...long break from them.


----------



## 1300 Class

Hearts of Iron 3. 

Major disapointment. Will come back to it after a few patches make it playable.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

KHayes666 said:


> What do you mean "laid to rest"? Did you bury it in the back yard?
> 
> All these old games I own, no matter if I played it to death in 1998 or 2008.....I'll still dust off every once in a blue moon. No shame in taking a long...long break from them.


Ya know, in 2000 or , after years of N64 and PS1, I dusted off the ol' SNES to play 'Super Metroid' - easily one of my very all-time favorites.

It's true: you can't go home again. The thrill was totally gone, and it seemed almost lame. The same had been true years earlier when I'd tried Mario 2 (another all-time favorite) again, and it would be true right now if I hooked up some previous generation's system and played a game.

So, you have an ability to return to the past that I just don't. RE4 was finally starting to become dull, so it was time to move along, and, as Shmi Skywalker says to Anakin, "Don't look back."


----------



## The Orange Mage

I dunno man, I hooked up my 360 controller and played through Super Metroid a few months ago and it still stands as one of the greatest games of all time, easily.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

The Orange Mage said:


> I dunno man, I hooked up my 360 controller and played through Super Metroid a few months ago and it still stands as one of the greatest games of all time, easily.


Different strokes for different folks and all that.

Incidentally, how did you play it on your 360?


----------



## george83

Started playing Another Code R: A Journey Into Lost Memories today and so far it's pretty good fun .

I love point and click games, never played the first game on the DS soI did not know what to expect.


----------



## Edens_heel

PeriodicLurker said:


> Ya know, in 2000 or , after years of N64 and PS1, I dusted off the ol' SNES to play 'Super Metroid' - easily one of my very all-time favorites.
> 
> It's true: you can't go home again. The thrill was totally gone, and it seemed almost lame. The same had been true years earlier when I'd tried Mario 2 (another all-time favorite) again, and it would be true right now if I hooked up some previous generation's system and played a game.
> 
> So, you have an ability to return to the past that I just don't. RE4 was finally starting to become dull, so it was time to move along, and, as Shmi Skywalker says to Anakin, "Don't look back."



Man, I just feel sorry for you. Super Metroid is my favourite game of all time. I bought it the day it game out back in the early-mid 90's, and I can still play through it almost once a year and get totally sucked into it all over again. It never gets old for me. Same with Chrono Trigger, Zelda: A Link to the Past, FFVI... I don't even think it's nostalgia - I just don't ever seem to get bored of those titles.

Sadly, the only title of this generation so far that I can see having that same appeal for me is Uncharted for the PS3... most games, I beat them once and I'm done. But Uncharted, I just can't get enough of. October 13th can't come soon enough...


----------



## Mathias

Right now I'm playing Mirrors Edge. It's insanely frustrating at times but it's fun and unique when you know what to do.


----------



## The Orange Mage

PeriodicLurker said:


> Incidentally, how did you play it on your 360?



I didn't. I hooked up my 360 controller to my PC and played it emulated.


----------



## KHayes666

PeriodicLurker said:


> Ya know, in 2000 or , after years of N64 and PS1, I dusted off the ol' SNES to play 'Super Metroid' - easily one of my very all-time favorites.
> 
> It's true: you can't go home again. The thrill was totally gone, and it seemed almost lame. The same had been true years earlier when I'd tried Mario 2 (another all-time favorite) again, and it would be true right now if I hooked up some previous generation's system and played a game.
> 
> So, you have an ability to return to the past that I just don't. RE4 was finally starting to become dull, so it was time to move along, and, as Shmi Skywalker says to Anakin, "Don't look back."



I can return to the past because that past happens to be a very good one. I don't look back to the past so much as the game as I do the time and place that game was hot.

I go back to 1996 (I know Chrono came out 2 years earlier but I didn't know) and remember being awestruck by Chrono Trigger and how awesome the RPG was especially since the N64 and Playstation were out.

ANY game no matter what will never come close to the rush you felt when you first played it. The first time I ever beat Mortal Kombat 3 with Sub Zero won't compare if I do it tomorrow....but it sure would be fun trying.

I haven't played RE 4 myself in about 2 years, however I could pop it in tomorrow and get eaten by El Lago and laugh my ass off the same as when I first did it back in 05.

When you play an old game, you don't only relive the game...you relive the time period of when the game was in its prime. How can anyone not play Syphon Filter and immediately remember the fallout from Collumbine High School or Tekken Tag Tournament in the summer of 2000 when the PS2 first burst on the scene?

But again, maybe its easy for me to do it but not for you. Its a shame too, 3 years from now you could pop in RE 4....get your head chopped off by a chainsaw dude and chuckle. Me, I'd tape not only the head getting cut off but I'd also videotape myself rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Been rocking some Turtles in Time, Breath of Fire 2, and Final Fantasy V lately.

I'm on an SNES kick.


----------



## frankman

I've just finished the new old Monkey Island, and I'm becoming seriously skilled in Peggle.

Also, I've been playing Magic; the Gathering - Duels of the Plainswalkers on the Xbox 360. It's not as hard as I would have hoped, but funny in its own right.


----------



## gangstadawg

been playing pc version of fallout 3 (with DLC and MODS) which is HANDS DOWN the best version of it. im currently waiting on 2 mods that add halo content.

here are some pics of what im waiting for


----------



## HottiMegan

eep eep eep.. as i type this my husband is taking our wii apart to try and fix the cd spinny thingie.. he took my ds apart before successfully and he's a computer tech but i don't want to lose my wii.. 
It was this or send it to be repaired. The wii kept freezing on us  I'm scared!!


----------



## 0nlnn

I recently got into the Guilty Gear series. Fun stuff, I have the one for the Wii (both my PS3 and 360 are fubar right now...-_-) and I must say, it is a breath of fresh air for me and the console.


----------



## george83

Downloaded the following songs for guitar hero world tour on the wii last night...

"You Know You're Right" - Nirvana
"Sliver" - Nirvana
"Negative Creep" - Nirvana
"Very Ape" - Nirvana
"Sappy" - Nirvana
"Stay Away" - Nirvana
"Fat Bottomed Girls" - Queen

Some Nirvana goodness oh yea


----------



## Matt

I've been playing Dead Space. I didn't expect much from it, but boy was I surprised. I've not played a game, that has genuinely scared me this much in years. It's making me jump as much as Resident Evil 2 did back in the day.


----------



## pdesil071189

Just Finished The Godfater 2 and Star Wars: The Force Unleashed. Working on my 3rd attempt at Fallout 3 and playing alot of Call of Duty: World at War online that and Battlefield Bad Company.


----------



## disaster117

Played at least 14 hours of Fallout 3 over the weekend and I'm still going today. I played a few hours today and I'm on the quest where you're at the purifier and helping the scientists and your dad fix it all up, but seriously, this game is so amazing. I'm not going to be able to stop. :smitten:


----------



## gangstadawg

disaster117 said:


> Played at least 14 hours of Fallout 3 over the weekend and I'm still going today. I played a few hours today and I'm on the quest where you're at the purifier and helping the scientists and your dad fix it all up, but seriously, this game is so amazing. I'm not going to be able to stop. :smitten:



PC version or console version?


----------



## KHayes666

Reptile wins.....FATALITYYYYY


----------



## Lavasse

We just got the wireless working so im back getting owned at Modern Warfare


----------



## Edens_heel

Flying to Toronto for a friend's wedding in a couple of days, so I'm either taking my DS and FFIV, Chrono Trigger, and Dragon Quest V, or my PSP and Valkyrie Profile, Lumines (because it NEVER gets boring), and Jeanne D'arc.

Either that or forget 'em all and just take a stack of books with me... decisions, decisions...


----------



## disaster117

gangstadawg said:


> PC version or console version?



Console version, but my boyfriend has the PC version and he swears by the mods, lol.


----------



## Matt

pdesil071189 said:


> Just Finished The Godfater 2 and Star Wars: The Force Unleashed. Working on my 3rd attempt at Fallout 3 and playing alot of Call of Duty: World at War online that and Battlefield Bad Company.



BF: Bad Company is freaking awesome! I played that game so much, my disc stopped working. I've been playing BF: 1943 instead and I'm waiting for Bad Company 2 now.


----------



## gangstadawg

disaster117 said:


> Console version, but my boyfriend has the PC version and he swears by the mods, lol.



thats what makes the pc version the MOST EPIC/ULTIMATE VERSION. pc gaming FTW!


----------



## Brach311

gangstadawg said:


> thats what makes the pc version the MOST EPIC/ULTIMATE VERSION. pc gaming FTW!



Well the advantage of the console is being able to lay on a couch and play for hours on a 52 inch tv...Finally beat Fallout last weekend


----------



## Matt

Brach311 said:


> Well the advantage of the console is being able to lay on a couch and play for hours on a 52 inch tv...Finally beat Fallout last weekend



This is why I love console gaming. Also, you buy a new game, stick it in your console and play it instantly...no installation. You also don't have to worry about your console being the right spec to play a game.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got sucked into facebook games since my husband still has the wii apart. (i dont knwo why he wont put it back together for me!!) I am addicted to mafia wars, farkle and farmville to a lesser extent.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

HottiMegan said:


> I got sucked into facebook games since my husband still has the wii apart. (i dont knwo why he wont put it back together for me!!) I am addicted to mafia wars, farkle and farmville to a lesser extent.



I play all sorts of FB games now, but Farkle is very addictive. It's so much like a game I remember playing throughout my childhood with my family called Fill or Bust. We'd bring it on camping trips. It's the same thing, except with a deck of cards that told you what to do with the dice. Some gave you bonuses, some made you have to "fill" your dice with points... and some made every point you earned be negative, and you couldn't stop until you "farkled". I was awesome at those.... :doh:


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> I got sucked into facebook games since my husband still has the wii apart. (i dont knwo why he wont put it back together for me!!) I am addicted to mafia wars, farkle and farmville to a lesser extent.



Mafia wars is fun. I'm getting a little bored with it though since I've gotten to a point where I don't need to check up on my businesses as often anymore.


----------



## gangstadawg

Brach311 said:


> Well the advantage of the console is being able to lay on a couch and play for hours on a 52 inch tv...Finally beat Fallout last weekend



pc can do this as well. you can hook a pc up to a tv including the large lcd tvs. HDMI cable would be the best for this. and get a wireless controller or a wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## gangstadawg

Matt said:


> This is why I love console gaming. Also, you buy a new game, stick it in your console and play it instantly...no installation. You also don't have to worry about your console being the right spec to play a game.



you really dont have to worry about your specs unless your system is THAT OLD.


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I play all sorts of FB games now, but Farkle is very addictive. It's so much like a game I remember playing throughout my childhood with my family called Fill or Bust. We'd bring it on camping trips. It's the same thing, except with a deck of cards that told you what to do with the dice. Some gave you bonuses, some made you have to "fill" your dice with points... and some made every point you earned be negative, and you couldn't stop until you "farkled". I was awesome at those.... :doh:



I grew up with midwestern parents so we played a lot of card games and dice games. I remember farkle fondly during family reunions and stuff. Never played a card version though! I am totally addicted to farkle.



Mathias said:


> Mafia wars is fun. I'm getting a little bored with it though since I've gotten to a point where I don't need to check up on my businesses as often anymore.



I would love mafia wars a lot more if health and stamina recovered a little faster. My brother got me into that game. I attacked my first hotel today and got like well over 1million


----------



## Matt

gangstadawg said:


> you really dont have to worry about your specs unless your system is THAT OLD.



Well mine is about 8 years old so yeh, I have to worry about specs. I used to be able to play WoW on it but I gave up PC games last year. Now I'm all about the 360.


----------



## gangstadawg

Matt said:


> Well mine is about 8 years old so yeh, I have to worry about specs. I used to be able to play WoW on it but I gave up PC games last year. Now I'm all about the 360.



i play console too but i like pc gaming more because pcs are more powerful ( depending on the tech generation you go with) and have less limits and have better graphics.


----------



## Matt

I have to admit Crysis does look incredible. I wish they would release it for 360, albeit with a graphics downscale.


----------



## gangstadawg

Matt said:


> I have to admit Crysis does look incredible. I wish they would release it for 360, albeit with a graphics downscale.



consoles are getting crysis 2 but it wont lok as good.


----------



## Fonzy

I recently found a classic game on the interweb, good ole C&C Red Alert, gave me a reason to stop playing with the PS3 for awhile and spend EVEN more time on the laptop :happy: If anyone is interested here is the link for both of the game dices which are available free and legitimately to download!!!


http://compactiongames.about.com/od/freegames/p/ccredalert_free.htm


----------



## Matt

gangstadawg said:


> consoles are getting crysis 2 but it wont lok as good.



Cool, I can't wait.


----------



## KHayes666

gangstadawg said:


> i play console too but i like pc gaming more because pcs are more powerful ( depending on the tech generation you go with) and have less limits and have better graphics.



PC Gaming is going down slowly with the rise of the PS3 and 360....two more generations and PC gaming may be obsolete.


----------



## The Orange Mage

PC will stay alive indefinitely, man. The console manufacturers aren't too keen on MMOs on their system (unless they're first party titles of course) and strategy games (both turn-based ala Civilization and real-time ala StarCraft) fare much better on PC. And then there's the first person shooter genre, which for them ost part will always be a PC-first type of thing.

The PC platform also has some very good things going for it...it is under the least control from the game makers, thus the barrier to entry in the game market for it is much lower than the consoles. That and almost everyone owns a PC!


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> I grew up with midwestern parents so we played a lot of card games and dice games. I remember farkle fondly during family reunions and stuff. Never played a card version though! I am totally addicted to farkle.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love mafia wars a lot more if health and stamina recovered a little faster. My brother got me into that game. I attacked my first hotel today and got like well over 1million



While we're on the subject of Facebook games,Do you play Yoville? I'm not sure how to get cash and decorations for my character.


----------



## tootsmendozer

consoles not needing installs? has any one played devil may cry 4 on the ps3? that thing needs like a day to install


----------



## Matt

tootsmendozer said:


> consoles not needing installs? has any one played devil may cry 4 on the ps3? that thing needs like a day to install



Yeh but PS3s are crap...in my opinion anyway.


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> PC will stay alive indefinitely, man. The console manufacturers aren't too keen on MMOs on their system (unless they're first party titles of course) and strategy games (both turn-based ala Civilization and real-time ala StarCraft) fare much better on PC. And then there's the first person shooter genre, which for them ost part will always be a PC-first type of thing.
> 
> The PC platform also has some very good things going for it...it is under the least control from the game makers, thus the barrier to entry in the game market for it is much lower than the consoles. That and almost everyone owns a PC!



exactly! consoles require pc tech anyways so if pc tech started to suffer so would console tech.


----------



## gangstadawg

Matt said:


> Yeh but PS3s are crap...in my opinion anyway.



i agree. the only reason i would get a ps3 is STRICTLY for the exclusives.


----------



## KHayes666

PS3 rules in my opinion....I can surf the net and have flawless online gameplay for FREE.


----------



## Edens_heel

Matt said:


> Yeh but PS3s are crap...in my opinion anyway.



Uncharted, Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet, InFAMOUS, Metal Gear Solid 4, and Valkyria Chronicles negate your opinion - kthxby.


----------



## Allie Cat

Matt said:


> Yeh but PS3s are crap...in my opinion anyway.





gangstadawg said:


> i agree. the only reason i would get a ps3 is STRICTLY for the exclusives.



Oh no you di'int! *glares*


----------



## Mathias

I'm getting a Ps3 in October, can someone explain the whole installing games thing? I thought you can just put the disc in and play.


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> PS3 rules in my opinion....I can surf the net and have flawless online gameplay for FREE.



so can a pc.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I'm getting a Ps3 in October, can someone explain the whole installing games thing? I thought you can just put the disc in and play.



some games have to be installed on the ps3.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still Playing Zelda Ocarina of Time [ <3 ]


Been playing it all week, and I'm finally about to enter Ganon's Tower.
..But where the HELL are those damn Ice Arrows?! 
....AND DO I EVER UNFREEZE THE ZORA?! 

[/*Facepalmville* ]


AND! 
Has anyone here played Zelda: Majora's Mask? If so, how is it?


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still Playing Zelda Ocarina of Time [ <3 ]
> 
> 
> Been playing it all week, and I'm finally about to enter Ganon's Tower.
> ..But where the HELL are those damn Ice Arrows?!
> ....AND DO I EVER UNFREEZE THE ZORA?!
> 
> [/*Facepalmville* ]
> 
> 
> AND!
> Has anyone here played Zelda: Majora's Mask? If so, how is it?



For some reason, even though I've beaten Wind Waker and Twilight Princess, I can never get that far in OoT - I always get the Master sword, get bored, and move on to something else. I think I just always feel underwhelmed because the game is so much less than it's immediate predecessor, A Link to the Past. But I think I'll start playing this again, too - see if I can end it at last. 

As for Majora's Mask, I've heard it's incredibly frustrating until you get a proper handle on the time mechanic they employ in the game, but that once you do it becomes one of the darker and more intriguing Zelda titles. My sister absolutely swears by it, but then her fave in the series is Zelda II: The Adventure of Link... weird.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Edens_heel said:


> For some reason, even though I've beaten Wind Waker and Twilight Princess, I can never get that far in OoT - I always get the Master sword, get bored, and move on to something else. I think I just always feel underwhelmed because the game is so much less than it's immediate predecessor, A Link to the Past. But I think I'll start playing this again, too - see if I can end it at last.
> 
> As for Majora's Mask, I've heard it's incredibly frustrating until you get a proper handle on the time mechanic they employ in the game, but that once you do it becomes one of the darker and more intriguing Zelda titles. My sister absolutely swears by it, but then her fave in the series is Zelda II: The Adventure of Link... weird.


I'm really bored with OOT right now, too. But for the first time, my dad and stepmom are letting my brother watch me play "a teenager game" so he's all like "ZOMG DO YOU FIGHT GANONDORF YET?! WHEN IS THE SHOWDOWN?! DONT BEAT IT WITHOUT ME! " ...Aside from teaching him art? This is all we've been 'doing' together.


6 and already a zelda fanatic. I'm teaching the child well. 




I also heard that Majora's mask was darker than the rest, But I'm on a Link binge and the only other games I have are Links Awakening for SNES, and TP for Gamecube. And I already beat TP last march/april. So I was hoping to get a yay or nay on Majora's mask and go hunting for it.


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> As for Majora's Mask, I've heard it's incredibly frustrating until you get a proper handle on the time mechanic they employ in the game, but that once you do it becomes one of the darker and more intriguing Zelda titles. My sister absolutely swears by it, but then her fave in the series is Zelda II: The Adventure of Link... weird.



Majora's Mask has some extremely innovative ideas and I love a lot of the mechanics in it. Plus, having the chance to beat every boss as often as you want without replaying the whole game is something that I'd love to see in other Zelda games.

It ultimately fell a bit flat though. I loved a lot of it, but overall it doesn't seem to live up to other games in the series.


----------



## Fonzy

Mathias said:


> I'm getting a Ps3 in October, can someone explain the whole installing games thing? I thought you can just put the disc in and play.



Don't worry Mathias, you don't exactly have to install the game on the PS3 to play it, its more to do with the fact that many developers frequently release patches and updates for their games usually small fixes for bugs and stuff. You just download the update from the net (for FREE) through the console and the console installs it and reboots, usually takes about 15 mins. 

As for the PS3 being crap, well you can get pretty much all the same great games on either console so not much difference there! But at least Mathias won't have to buy earplugs to play with his new PS3, seriously though the 360 is stupidly loud for a console and the controllers absolutely EAT through those AA batteries. I'm not being biased towards the PS3 though, I've played the 360 alot over the last year and I have the original XBOX (pretty savage console in its own right!!!)


----------



## Brach311

Ok...Fallout 3, Bioshock, and Godfather have been beaten and I'm getting ready to dive into Dead Space....I was going to get Farcry 2 but the guys at Gamestop talked me into this instead. Any words of wisdom for DeadSpace?


----------



## Jack Skellington

Fonzy said:


> Don't worry Mathias, you don't exactly have to install the game on the PS3 to play it,



Yes, you do. Many PS3 games have mandatory installs which must be done before you can play the game. Now, the whole disc doesn't get intalled and you still need the disc in the system to play the game. But a sizable amount of data does get installed into the PS3. For example Devil May Cry has a 5 gig install which takes about 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## Brach311

Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, you do. Many PS3 games have mandatory installs which must be done before you can play the game. Now, the whole disc doesn't get intalled and you still need the disc in the system to play the game. But a sizable amount of data does get installed into the PS3. For example Devil May Cry has a 5 gig install which takes about 20 to 25 minutes.



Well Devil May Cry was definitely the worst but that is not too common. Only a handful of games require you to do a mandatory install, most dont, and on some it is entirely optional but installing them on the hard drive greatly reduces load times during the game...Theres an article about it here.
http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2008...es-mandatory-installations-as-far-as-we-know/


----------



## Blackjack

Brach311 said:


> Ok...Fallout 3, Bioshock, and Godfather have been beaten and I'm getting ready to dive into Dead Space....I was going to get Farcry 2 but the guys at Gamestop talked me into this instead. Any words of wisdom for DeadSpace?



Diapers. You'll need them.


----------



## Brach311

Blackjack said:


> Diapers. You'll need them.



Lol... I kinda wish it was 1st person perspective...


----------



## gangstadawg

2 new pics of the halo mods being worked on for fallout 3.


----------



## KHayes666

getting a Wii on sunday.....wonder if Fight Night Round 4 will be interactive


----------



## Fonzy

Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, you do. Many PS3 games have mandatory installs which must be done before you can play the game. Now, the whole disc doesn't get intalled and you still need the disc in the system to play the game. But a sizable amount of data does get installed into the PS3. For example Devil May Cry has a 5 gig install which takes about 20 to 25 minutes.



My bad, it does appear that the majority of PS3 games require an install first, but very few require the lengthy 20 minute install of DMC 4. PS3 still rocks as a console though :bow:

a list of all such installs

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4337998&postcount=2


----------



## tootsmendozer

dead space is awesome, word of wise-dumb
aim for the knees


----------



## KHayes666

Fonzy said:


> My bad, it does appear that the majority of PS3 games require an install first, but very few require the lengthy 20 minute install of DMC 4. PS3 still rocks as a console though :bow:
> 
> a list of all such installs
> 
> http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4337998&postcount=2



My sister got Lost for PS3, took her 6 minutes to install....weird


----------



## Brach311

tootsmendozer said:


> dead space is awesome, word of wise-dumb
> aim for the knees



Yeah Im lovin it. Hate the tiny swarms of things on the ground though...


----------



## KHayes666

Brach311 said:


> Yeah Im lovin it. Hate the tiny swarms of things on the ground though...



lol ungreatful little yuppie larvae!!!


----------



## Matt

I just completed Dead Space. I'm running through it now, using just the plasma cutter for the achievement. I think I will try impossible difficulty for my third playthrough. 

The first few chapters were really scary and kept making me jump. Later in the game, once I was used to the types of enemies, and had fully upgraded weapons it became incredibly easy and not very scary. The last scene before the credits did give me a fright though. It's a very fun game overall.

I've been watching One Piece recently and it made me really wanna play Wind Waker. Unfortunately I sold my Gamecube memory card with my Gamecube:doh: so I can play it on my Wii but can't save my game.

Oh, use the Force Gun on those little swarm things, on Dead Space. Trust me, they won't stand a chance.


----------



## KHayes666

I had to drive down to the Bronx to get it....but I now have a Wii.

I hooked it up to my new private suite TV next to the N64 and my friends have been playing it for hours.

I will have to retire the Gamecube since the Wii plays Gamecube games, really no need for it to be out.

However if I am able to hook the Cube up to my 1979 Sharp....maybe I could go nostalgia. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brach311

Matt said:


> I just completed Dead Space. I'm running through it now, using just the plasma cutter for the achievement. I think I will try impossible difficulty for my third playthrough.
> 
> The first few chapters were really scary and kept making me jump. Later in the game, once I was used to the types of enemies, and had fully upgraded weapons it became incredibly easy and not very scary. The last scene before the credits did give me a fright though. It's a very fun game overall.
> 
> I've been watching One Piece recently and it made me really wanna play Wind Waker. Unfortunately I sold my Gamecube memory card with my Gamecube:doh: so I can play it on my Wii but can't save my game.
> 
> Oh, use the Force Gun on those little swarm things, on Dead Space. Trust me, they won't stand a chance.




I'm in Chapter 4 and I think its still very scary...although I do turn all the lights off and play late at night with my girlfriend watching. (she jumps regularly) I'm trying to make it through with just the plasma cutter to get the trophy. 
Anyway, I'm really enjoying Dead Space and I was wondering if anyone can recommend some other engaging and scary horror games?


----------



## Jack Skellington

Metroid Prime Trilogy.

The good: Metroid Prime in wide screen progressive scan and you can finally move and shoot at the same time. 

The bad: A seven year old Game Cube game should not be one of the best looking games on the system.


----------



## KHayes666

Just downloaded the original Mortal Kombat game for my MAME32 emulator and the damn thing keeps skipping.

The graphics and sound are on par with the original machine but wtf is with the skipping?

Still fun tho....almost got to face Reptile but i got low kicked with 1/4 health remaining on the second round....grrr


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Batman! zomfg BATMAN


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My 6 year old brother
Is Now Obsessed with Zelda. (Ocarina of Time is the only one he's seen me play)
And Basically Forced [in that lovely way younger siblings do] me to play it ALL OVER AGAIN


.....Somebody Kill Me?


----------



## KHayes666

Your Plump Princess said:


> My 6 year old brother
> Is Now Obsessed with Zelda. (Ocarina of Time is the only one he's seen me play)
> And Basically Forced [in that lovely way younger siblings do] me to play it ALL OVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> .....Somebody Kill Me?



I had to play Earthbound with my friend's little cousin and I seriously needed some Mortal Kombat Armageddon when I got home to get my sanity back lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I ESCAPED THE HORRENDOUS AND VIOLENT DEATH BY ZELDA OOT. 

...Due to playing Zelda: Link to the Past 


Old Systems Rock So Hardcore <3<3<3<3<3


.....now if the game would stop being so damn hard! XD [I haven't played it in probably 10 or 11 years.]


----------



## Edens_heel

Playing - and totally in love with - Batman: Arkham Asylum. Best. Comic. Game. EVER.

Also, as someone who grew up every day watching the 90's animated series, this is completely playing on my nostalgia. I couldn't imagine having this any other way. 

Before this I had nearly finished Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings for the DS (at the final battle with the Bahamut, Zodiark, Gilgamesh and Yiazmat side quests remaining - 95% or so). Once done with that and Batman, going to move into Heavenly Sword, Assassin's Creed, the second quest (evil) of inFamous, Folklore, Fallout 3, and then Uncharted once more before Uncharted 2 comes out... busy month.

And at some point I still need to get into some PS2 and GameCube games I've been neglecting, like Okami, Dark Cloud 2, and -still- Ocarina of Time.

Also, anyone else pumped for the God of War collection hitting the PS3 this holiday season?


----------



## Brach311

Edens_heel said:


> Playing - and totally in love with - Batman: Arkham Asylum. Best. Comic. Game. EVER.
> 
> Also, as someone who grew up every day watching the 90's animated series, this is completely playing on my nostalgia. I couldn't imagine having this any other way.
> 
> Before this I had nearly finished Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings for the DS (at the final battle with the Bahamut, Zodiark, Gilgamesh and Yiazmat side quests remaining - 95% or so). Once done with that and Batman, going to move into Heavenly Sword, Assassin's Creed, the second quest (evil) of inFamous, Folklore, Fallout 3, and then Uncharted once more before Uncharted 2 comes out... busy month.
> 
> And at some point I still need to get into some PS2 and GameCube games I've been neglecting, like Okami, Dark Cloud 2, and -still- Ocarina of Time.
> 
> Also, anyone else pumped for the God of War collection hitting the PS3 this holiday season?



Not sure, heard mixed reviews of God of War III from some of the gaming mags... might have to rent it first. (Or check what people say on here)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

From the Office of Day Late and a Dollar Short...

Just started playing demos for WoW and Everquest 2. So far I am liking EQ2 a bit better since it's less blingy a has a more straightforward premise. WoW is just a lot of running at this point.

I am playing the same character type (Dwarven Paladin) in each, and so far EQ2 gives me more bang for my buck at these lower levels. We will see how things progress.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

YOUR SO LUCKY! 

I only DREAM of playing Batman: Arkham Asylum, it looked so awsome!


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> YOUR SO LUCKY!
> 
> I only DREAM of playing Batman: Arkham Asylum, it looked so awsome!



Very much worth a purchase... the developers clearly had a batarang-shaped hard-on for the source material because there is loads of it. It wears its inspiration on its sleeve (Bioshock, Metroid Prime, Dead Space), but it works in every sense. The combat isn't as thrilling as I'd like, but in no way is it disappointing.

And if you're a fan of Silent Hill, you will love the way they use Scarecrow in the game.


----------



## Brach311

Edens_heel said:


> Very much worth a purchase... the developers clearly had a batarang-shaped hard-on for the source material because there is loads of it. It wears its inspiration on its sleeve (Bioshock, Metroid Prime, Dead Space), but it works in every sense. The combat isn't as thrilling as I'd like, but in no way is it disappointing.
> 
> And if you're a fan of Silent Hill, you will love the way they use Scarecrow in the game.



Dead Space, BioShock, Silent Hill....You have my attention now....so in other words its pretty scary?


----------



## Edens_heel

Brach311 said:


> Dead Space, BioShock, Silent Hill....You have my attention now....so in other words its pretty scary?



Not so much scary, but parts of it do frak with your mind. In terms of Dead Space, it takes a lot of cues from the development of its aesthetic. From Bioshock it takes a few gameplay elements and level structure. From Metroid Prime it takes the majority of its structure in terms of giving you a crap load of items to find, teasing you with some that you can't get no matter what until you locate another item, and then giving you that "hell yeah!" moment when you find an item that you know will allow you to get to so many more places that you've previously seen. In other words, a further evolution to every metroid/castlevania game. Also, similar to Metroid Prime, it has a detective mode which is similar in effect to the scanning/x-ray/thermal visors. As for Silent Hill, only truly the Scarecrow segments borrow from it, and again, like Silent Hill, the moments aren't so much scary as they are filled with genuine mind-fuckery.

So far the ONLY thing I wish was a little tighter was the boss battles, though the bosses themselves are very well implemented.


----------



## OkumaIronpaws

LOK'TAR OGAR! 
Yes, I'm a WoW nerd. I've been playing it, Doom 2, and Neverwinter Nights 2 pretty heavily lately.


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> Not so much scary, but parts of it do frak with your mind. In terms of Dead Space, it takes a lot of cues from the development of its aesthetic. From Bioshock it takes a few gameplay elements and level structure. From Metroid Prime it takes the majority of its structure in terms of giving you a crap load of items to find, teasing you with some that you can't get no matter what until you locate another item, and then giving you that "hell yeah!" moment when you find an item that you know will allow you to get to so many more places that you've previously seen. In other words, a further evolution to every metroid/castlevania game. Also, similar to Metroid Prime, it has a detective mode which is similar in effect to the scanning/x-ray/thermal visors. As for Silent Hill, only truly the Scarecrow segments borrow from it, and again, like Silent Hill, the moments aren't so much scary as they are filled with genuine mind-fuckery.
> 
> So far the ONLY thing I wish was a little tighter was the boss battles, though the bosses themselves are very well implemented.



Sounds intriguing, EH. I must ask - are the bosses hard to beat? For example, I loved Metroid Prime - but the bosses, man, I had to repeat them endlessly before I finally won and was able to move on. So, are the bosses MP-like hard to beat?


----------



## Corwynis

I've been playing World of Warcraft (Horde on Nathrezim and Alliance on Azuremyst) as well as EVE Online, but when we leave our little outpost and the internet goes away, I'll be playing Civ 4, Sins of a Solar Empire, Command and Conquer (all of them), and Septerra Core.:happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

Risible said:


> Sounds intriguing, EH. I must ask - are the bosses hard to beat? For example, I loved Metroid Prime - but the bosses, man, I had to repeat them endlessly before I finally won and was able to move on. So, are the bosses MP-like hard to beat?



So far, no, they're not. I've only gone up against Bane (and Scarecrow has multiple segments featuring him, but not sure if there will be a cumulative boss fight yet) and it wasn't as epic as I'd hoped, or as difficult. 

The bosses in Metroid Prime are some of my favourite in YEARS - especially Thardus, the rock monster. I didn't have much problem with him or the plant creature first boss, or even Meta Ridley, but sweet fuck the Omega Pirate took me so many tries to kill. This totally reminds me that I still haven't touched Metroid Prime 3 for the Wii yet. I think I smell a three-game marathon coming on someday soon...

I will update more on Batman as I get farther into it, which is sadly being hampered by job hunting and projects I have on the go. Stay tuned!


----------



## OkumaIronpaws

Edens_heel said:


> So far, no, they're not. I've only gone up against Bane (and Scarecrow has multiple segments featuring him, but not sure if there will be a cumulative boss fight yet) and it wasn't as epic as I'd hoped, or as difficult.
> 
> The bosses in Metroid Prime are some of my favourite in YEARS - especially Thardus, the rock monster. I didn't have much problem with him or the plant creature first boss, or even Meta Ridley, but sweet fuck the Omega Pirate took me so many tries to kill. This totally reminds me that I still haven't touched Metroid Prime 3 for the Wii yet. I think I smell a three-game marathon coming on someday soon...
> 
> I will update more on Batman as I get farther into it, which is sadly being hampered by job hunting and projects I have on the go. Stay tuned!


They're coming out with the full trilogy on one disc soon.


----------



## Edens_heel

OkumaIronpaws said:


> They're coming out with the full trilogy on one disc soon.



Already out and in stores, but I don't really feel the need since I already own them all independently. Plus, I'm still in the minority of the world's population in that I really don't love controlling things with the Wiimote - still prefer old-timey controllers.


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> So far, no, they're not. I've only gone up against Bane (and Scarecrow has multiple segments featuring him, but not sure if there will be a cumulative boss fight yet) and it wasn't as epic as I'd hoped, or as difficult.
> 
> The bosses in Metroid Prime are some of my favourite in YEARS - especially Thardus, the rock monster. I didn't have much problem with him or the plant creature first boss, or even Meta Ridley, but sweet fuck the Omega Pirate took me so many tries to kill. This totally reminds me that I still haven't touched Metroid Prime 3 for the Wii yet. I think I smell a three-game marathon coming on someday soon...
> 
> I will update more on Batman as I get farther into it, which is sadly being hampered by job hunting and projects I have on the go. Stay tuned!



Oooo, sounds sweet. I'm such a baby when it comes to the boss battles ... sorry, but there it is ... a big, fat baby. 

Your invocation of BioShock and Metroid Prime, two of my favorite vg's, has really piqued my interest in this game ... that, and I saw a trailer of it on gamespot.com. Looks seriously cool.


----------



## Edens_heel

Update on Arkham Asylum: Worth every penny. Some of the boss battles are a little uninspired, but the world structure, story, voice work, graphics, and gameplay (especially the investigative/stealth parts) are top notch. Even the bonus stuff is a blast - Riddler's 240 hidden objects/images are a little easy, but damn fun to hunt down, and the challenges are interesting enough to keep shooting for 100% completion.

Up next, either Heavenly Sword or Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> Update on Arkham Asylum: Worth every penny. Some of the boss battles are a little uninspired, but the world structure, story, voice work, graphics, and gameplay (especially the investigative/stealth parts) are top notch. Even the bonus stuff is a blast - Riddler's 240 hidden objects/images are a little easy, but damn fun to hunt down, and the challenges are interesting enough to keep shooting for 100% completion.
> 
> Up next, either Heavenly Sword or Assassin's Creed.



lol, you're putting in overtime on that rep, EH. 

Thanks for the update ... I'm gonna get the PS3 version. :eat2:


----------



## gangstadawg

new fallout 3 mods coming soon from the underground community. PC only! i laugh at the people that have the console version. NOTE: i did not do this mod.













armor comes from section 8


----------



## Jack Skellington

It's the 10 year anniversary of the Dreamcast. I was there on launch day with my copy of Soul Calibur and Sonic Adventure. It was an amazing system for it's day. But unfortunately didn't get the success it deserved.


----------



## Lavasse

I rented Batman tonight, Mark Hamill does such a delightfully evil Joker you almost wouldn't believe he's known for being a hero.


----------



## Brach311

Beat Uncharted today. Figured I better get it out of the way before the sequel comes out. I'm also about half way through Dead Space.


----------



## Matt

I've been playing Batman: AA and it's freakin' awesome! The combat is fun and I love the bits, where you have to take on armed enemies, picking them off one-by-one.


----------



## Edens_heel

Brach311 said:


> Beat Uncharted today. Figured I better get it out of the way before the sequel comes out. I'm also about half way through Dead Space.



Both awesome games. Dead Space was a spur-of-the-moment purchase for me, and I was very surprised by how excellent it was. As for Uncharted, I think that is still my game of the system. There are others that may be stronger in some areas, but there aren't many games I've played in my life that sell the entire package the way Uncharted does. If the sequel is anywhere near as good, that pair of games will be worth buying the system for.


----------



## Edens_heel

Matt said:


> I've been playing Batman: AA and it's freakin' awesome! The combat is fun and I love the bits, where you have to take on armed enemies, picking them off one-by-one.



Play some of the challenges if you haven't already - I waited until after I had beat the game before starting them, but some of them - the stealth segments - give you excellent new ideas on taking out enemies. Personally, I became scary good at the silent takedowns. Still working on getting better than a 20-hit combo though...


----------



## Melian

Forgot to mention this - I was playing God of War III at the FanExpo PS3 booth a few weeks ago. It was amazing...now I'm dying for it to be released.


----------



## Adamantoise

Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories.


----------



## Matt

Edens_heel said:


> Play some of the challenges if you haven't already - I waited until after I had beat the game before starting them, but some of them - the stealth segments - give you excellent new ideas on taking out enemies. Personally, I became scary good at the silent takedowns. Still working on getting better than a 20-hit combo though...



I've just been playing some of the challenges, I got a 40-hit combo (just enough for the achievement) and then got whacked over the head by a pipe.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lately I've been Playing Inindo: Way of the Ninja








But My Fucking Brother keeps erasing my data. First when I was level 9 and just out of the fire dungeon. Then when I Was level 7 and was almost out of that same dungeon. And Now, When I was level 11 and in the Earth Dungeon.


UGH.UGH.UGH.
I EVEN WENT SO FAR AS TO PUT THE DAMN SNES UNDER A FREAKING TABLE, BUT HE -STILL- MANAGES TO SCREW IT UP. WTF. 



..But Yes. That is what I've been playing.

Any Other Inindo players?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Beatles rock band


----------



## Brach311

Adamantoise said:


> Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories.



Im playing that too. So far I've gotten to the mission where I am on the back of the boat shooting all the enemy boats but haven't been able to get past it yet.


----------



## Risible

gangstadawg said:


> new fallout 3 mods coming soon from the underground community. PC only! i laugh at the people that have the console version. NOTE: i did not do this mod...



I've got the PS3 version and I love it ... sad, though, that PS3 doesn't have the DLCs ... Yeah, I know, go ahead and laugh ...


----------



## Adamantoise

GTA:Liberty City Stories and Sonic Collection for PS2. Just crushed Vincenzos' car in LCS.  Haha.


----------



## gangstadawg

Risible said:


> I've got the PS3 version and I love it ... sad, though, that PS3 doesn't have the DLCs ... Yeah, I know, go ahead and laugh ...



technically you get DLCs but you have to wait much longer but im still going to laugh at you like nelson from the simpsons. 




HA HA you dont get custom content for fallout 3


----------



## Allie Cat

I finished Fallout 3 on my PS3 last week.

When the Game of the Year edition comes out, I think I'm trading in my PS3 version for the PC version. I wants me some fan-made mods. I bought the Collector's Edition, but I think I'll just trade in my game and keep the extras even if it'll say 'ps3' on it instead of 'games for windows' or whatever.


----------



## gangstadawg

Divals said:


> I finished Fallout 3 on my PS3 last week.
> 
> When the Game of the Year edition comes out, I think I'm trading in my PS3 version for the PC version. I wants me some fan-made mods. I bought the Collector's Edition, but I think I'll just trade in my game and keep the extras even if it'll say 'ps3' on it instead of 'games for windows' or whatever.



a general rule when it comes to games made by bethesda is to just get the pc version because its always the best version.


----------



## Risible

gangstadawg said:


> technically you get DLCs but you have to wait much longer but im still going to laugh at you like nelson from the simpsons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA you dont get custom content for fallout 3



You're heartless, gangsta. 

But, hey, I finally got the router for my PS3 and Xbox hooked up, now I'm working on getting a gaming computer for our LCD (I can't build one like _some_ people ) and then I can get those cool Bethesda PC games ...


----------



## Adamantoise

Sonic Mega Collection for PS2-it's a shame that they don't combine Sonic 3 with Sonic & Knuckles,would've been epic. I've been playing 'Dr Roboniks' Mean Bean Machine' from the collection.


----------



## gangstadawg

Risible said:


> You're heartless, gangsta.
> 
> But, hey, I finally got the router for my PS3 and Xbox hooked up, now I'm working on getting a gaming computer for our LCD (I can't build one like _some_ people ) and then I can get those cool Bethesda PC games ...



building a PC is easy as hell. its not hard and its cheaper to build one than it is to buy a name brand one and you can customise its looks as well.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Adamantoise said:


> Sonic Mega Collection for PS2-it's a shame that they don't combine Sonic 3 with Sonic & Knuckles,would've been epic. I've been playing 'Dr Roboniks' Mean Bean Machine' from the collection.



I had it for GameCube, and you can unlock additional games by playing (as in, just launching) certain games. To get S3&K just play (and then quit to menu at the title screens if you want) Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles 20 times each.


----------



## george83

Been playing Super Star Wars on the Snes, not the v.console version .

Retro games are the best!


----------



## Brach311

Lets revive this thread...

I was just wondering what everyone does with their games when they're finished? Do you sell them back or keep them for ever and ever? I typically don't replay games once I beat them so I try to get some $ for them.

I have taken a few to Gamestop but they really give you pennies for them...I've also tried Craigslist without much luck and am about to put them on Half.com.
Any other suggestions??


----------



## Jack Skellington

Brach311 said:


> Lets revive this thread...
> 
> I was just wondering what everyone does with their games when they're finished? Do you sell them back or keep them for ever and ever? I typically don't replay games once I beat them so I try to get some $ for them.
> 
> I have taken a few to Gamestop but they really give you pennies for them...I've also tried Craigslist without much luck and am about to put them on Half.com.
> Any other suggestions??



Unless the games totally suck, I keep em. If you are the type that plays a game once and never touches it again you'd be way better off renting them instead of buying. Because chain store trade in prices, from stores like Gamestop, are terrible unless they are running some type of special. Try to see if you can can get better deals from local independent "Mom and Pop" type game stores or just sell them on ebay.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Just started playing a browser-based MMO called DarkOrbit. It's an interesting concept, and though to me there are a few large flaws in some basic concepts, I can see myself becoming slightly addicted. It's not "noob-friendly", to say the least, which is one of my complaints (pretty much, as soon as you start playing, you're fair game to any enemy that stumbles across you). But a trial run with it, and having started over now with a better idea of how to do it, and it could be worthwhile.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sonic Collection...I'm playing Mortal Kombat later though!


----------



## Matt

I've been busy playing Halo 3 ODST, I love Firefight.


----------



## HottiMegan

I"m not doing a lot of video games these days other than guitar hero 5. I am anxiously awaiting the newest installment of Ratchet and clank. I hope it comes out on the anticipated Oct 27th. I'm so there to buy it that day!!


----------



## Wagimawr

Surprisingly enough. _not_ The Beatles: Rock Band.

Haven't touched it in a while but the last one I was playing was The Lord Of The Rings: The Third Age for the Gamecube (on the Wii), but when I can't save the damned game there's a problem. Time to dig out the actual Gamecube, I think.


----------



## swamptoad

I still play my Playstation 2. I haven't upgraded to anything else yet. And I also am not much of a gamer. But I came across a game that features old classic Sega games. And I mean the oooooooold Sega. Not Sega Genesis.


The game that I really like on it is Out Run. I enjoyed playing this game when I was a kid and now I can finally play it again.  And I also got a really good deal. The game was really inexpensive. I got my game from Game Stop. Lots of PS2 games have been marked down, thankfully.


Here's a link about the game:

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ps2/segaclassicscollection


----------



## swamptoad

Adamantoise said:


> Sonic Mega Collection for PS2-it's a shame that they don't combine Sonic 3 with Sonic & Knuckles,would've been epic. I've been playing 'Dr Roboniks' Mean Bean Machine' from the collection.



I've got that also. Fun classic gaming.


----------



## Edens_heel

Not playing anything at the moment (too much work on my plate) but I'm feeling the urge to play through Batman: Arkham Asylum and Dead Space again. In a week or so I'm going to play through Uncharted again in anticipation of what will easily be the greatest game of the year: Uncharted 2 - Among Thieves.

Also dying to play Brutal Legend, but that will have to wait until the holidays before I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Mathias

Psp-Go? More like Psp No-go! Amirite? Amirite?! If you don't know by now, word is that the UMD conversion system planned for it was scrapped. I was already unsure of buying it but this fiasco made my decision for me. Thanks sony! :finger:


----------



## Littleghost

I found a cheap snes and dusted off some old games. Right now I'm playing Earthbound! The game was great, but for some reason I never finished it. Hopefully that will soon be remedied.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I won a copy of Zuma for XBox360 by being the best in the crowd during 1 vs. 100 Live. Took over a month for them to send it to me but whatever, fun addictive puzzle-ish game!


----------



## spartan1

Resident Evil 4 on Gamecube, Damn you chainsaw wielding psychos


----------



## Lavasse

Call of Duty Modern Warfare, and TMNT Turtles in Time Reshelled. For me it was worth the 10 bucks just to be able to play online lol , even if theres no Bebop Rocksteady pirates, or Slash in the prehistoric time, or Technodrome level, or the Rat King.

Cement man is a pain in the ass btw :doh:


----------



## tootsmendozer

they got rid of the technodrome level!? what the hell!!?


----------



## The Orange Mage

It's because the XBoxLive Arcade version is a re-make of the original Arcade version, not the SNES one.


----------



## Teleute

OMG! I mean, I wish the SNES version were remade (or that I still had my SNES... cry), but I am still totally excited about the arcade version. SO looking that up on XBLA when I get home!

I'm playing Jason and the Argonauts. Brainless, linear, yet pretty enough to be immersive - exactly what I need right now, 'cause I've been majorly stressed. Escapism ftw!


----------



## Mathias

Final Fantasy Dissidia is fantastic!


----------



## CAMellie

Kingdom Hearts on my PS2 :wubu:


----------



## Matt

I've been playing Prototype. I hardly ever do the missions, I just end up getting distracted, playing with the military. I love sneaking into one of their bases, killing everyone inside, then exiting and killing everyone outside, then destroying the base.


----------



## gangstadawg

while im waiting for a few good fallout 3 mods im playng oblivion again HEAVILY MODDED.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Guitar Hero Van Halen. Nothing I would have paid for but not a terrible game. Good list of classc VH tunes. The non VH tracks make no sense and seem totally random though.


----------



## Fairlight88

Been playing some Team Fortress 2 and Halo 3: ODST lately. Haven't picked up my PSP in a little while, but whenever I do, I play the old Metal Gear Solid from the PS1 and Final Fantasy VII. Dissidia Final Fantasy is also a blast to play every now and then.


----------



## 0nlnn

He's going to take you back to the past...Sorry, couldn't resist. Any ways, been playing some Halo 3 online. Oh wow, I just realized that is all I have been playing for the past few days...I need to find me some new games -_-


----------



## CAMellie

We just bought Okami and the Lord of the Rings trilogy last night. The Fellowship of the Ring was made by a different company and has...got...to...go...back. EA did the other 2 and they're smokin'


----------



## HottiMegan

Jack Skellington said:


> Guitar Hero Van Halen. Nothing I would have paid for but not a terrible game. Good list of classc VH tunes. The non VH tracks make no sense and seem totally random though.



I'm still waiting for mine to show up. That sucks about the non VH songs tho. 

I'm replaying Ratchet and Clank in anticipation for the new one in two weeks. I am going through it quickly.


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> We just bought Okami and the Lord of the Rings trilogy last night. The Fellowship of the Ring was made by a different company and has...got...to...go...back. EA did the other 2 and they're smokin'



sure you did 

I've been playing...Runescape....don't know why I like it. It's kind of boring.


----------



## CAMellie

Lamia said:


> sure you did




Well yeah...I did...duh! *runs away screaming*


----------



## Edens_heel

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves. Seriously, after playing this thing for five minutes I knew this was the PS3's system seller. An hour later and any PS3 haters can line up to fuck right off - this thing is better than the hype.


----------



## Mathias

I've been battling my best friend via wireless in Dissidia. still haven't been able to put this game down!


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves. Seriously, after playing this thing for five minutes I knew this was the PS3's system seller. An hour later and any PS3 haters can line up to fuck right off - this thing is better than the hype.



still like my PC better but im pissed my 360s vid card is dying.


----------



## Twilley

I just picked up Brutal Legend...omg is it awesome!


----------



## Edens_heel

Updated Uncharted 2 impressions: Best action set pieces ever... between helicopters, the train chapters, the tank, and the convoy, it's a rush like I've not ever felt playing a game. And that's not even saying a thing about the actually good story and amazing characters and voice work.

Best game on the PS3, hands down.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I just tried out the demo for Band Hero. I just don't get it. I mean I understand the other spin offs like Van Halen, Aerosmith and Beatles for Rockband. But this is exactly the same as Guitar Hero 5 but with much crappier tracks. There's just no point for it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My SNES keeps Erasing Data whenever I Save my game in something.

So I've been sticking pretty much to playing an MMORPG called Dofus. 
My whole family plays it, funny as that sounds.


----------



## tootsmendozer

i have been playing brutal legend also, it is awesome.


----------



## Brach311

Edens_heel said:


> Updated Uncharted 2 impressions: Best action set pieces ever... between helicopters, the train chapters, the tank, and the convoy, it's a rush like I've not ever felt playing a game. And that's not even saying a thing about the actually good story and amazing characters and voice work.
> 
> Best game on the PS3, hands down.



Have you checked out the multiplayer yet?


----------



## Edens_heel

Brach311 said:


> Have you checked out the multiplayer yet?



No I haven't yet, but I intend to very soon. My problem is I keep going back to replay certain chapters. The two train chapters alone are so much fun to play again and again, not to mention the first major set piece with the helicopter tearing up the city and knocking over a building. More than anything I find myself totally sucked in to the momentum of the action - I don't think I've ever played a game that pulls it off so well.


----------



## Archangel

Little time (20 mins or so):
Fat Princess (go figure huh?)

Middle time (30-45 mins):
Resistance 2

Lot of time:
Madden 10

All on PS3


----------



## Matt

CAMellie said:


> We just bought Okami and the Lord of the Rings trilogy last night. The Fellowship of the Ring was made by a different company and has...got...to...go...back. EA did the other 2 and they're smokin'



I played the Fellowship of the Ring and quite enjoyed it. It's alot more like the book. It's less action-orientated and more adventure-based. Overall though, the two EA games are more fun.


----------



## Brach311

Finished Dead Space.

Now playing MG4 and GTA a second time since the trophies have been enabled now.


----------



## Brach311

Edens_heel said:


> No I haven't yet, but I intend to very soon. My problem is I keep going back to replay certain chapters. The two train chapters alone are so much fun to play again and again, not to mention the first major set piece with the helicopter tearing up the city and knocking over a building. More than anything I find myself totally sucked in to the momentum of the action - I don't think I've ever played a game that pulls it off so well.



I have been forbidden to get it until Christmas


----------



## Melian

I wouldn't have paid for it, but a friend is lending GTA4 to me...and it's ok.

The Russian accents are soooooo fucking terrible, but the graphics are great. I'm not doing any missions - just running around stabbing people, robbing them, shooting the bodies with an uzi, burning them with molotov cocktails, then running them over with a stolen garbage truck. You know, good clean fun.


----------



## Edens_heel

Brach311 said:


> I have been forbidden to get it until Christmas



So sorry to hear that - I'll try to keep the gushing to a minimum then, but let me just say that you'll have one hell of a damn fine Christmas!

I'm actually liking that this year so many titles have been pushed back into 2010 - makes it so much easier to budget this year. That, and I might actually have time to play through a few of the titles when they come out instead of six months later.

Also, anyone out there buying Borderlands? I'm really curious about it as I am RPG starved, but I'm not quite sold on the setting or gameplay style yet - looking for any and all opinions.


----------



## Brach311

Edens_heel said:


> So sorry to hear that - I'll try to keep the gushing to a minimum then, but let me just say that you'll have one hell of a damn fine Christmas!
> 
> I'm actually liking that this year so many titles have been pushed back into 2010 - makes it so much easier to budget this year. That, and I might actually have time to play through a few of the titles when they come out instead of six months later.
> 
> Also, anyone out there buying Borderlands? I'm really curious about it as I am RPG starved, but I'm not quite sold on the setting or gameplay style yet - looking for any and all opinions.



Definitely be renting it first. I'm not sure about the cartoon graphics style.


----------



## thejuicyone

My friend brought over his 360 the other day, and I finally got to play the new Wolfenstein. LOVE IT!


----------



## RobitusinZ

Prototype (360) - Great game til about 3/4 through. I recommend it big-time, just play it until you stop loving it...

Dungeon Fighter Online - Ok, I hate the Japanese-y kinda games, but this one drew me in. It's an MMORPG that combines RPG character development with side-scrolling brawler action a la Final Fight. It's hard to explain, but it's another one I recommend checking out if any of the words I've just written are remotely interesting to you. I'm RobitusinX on there, btw.

Panzer Dragoon Orta - I ressurected this original XBox game for about $4 in a Gamestop Bargain bin. It's a 3D shooter. Fast-paced, AWESOME action.

Star Wars Jedi Starfighter - Another $4 XBox game, haven't played it much, but it looks pretty good so far. Get to control a starfighter, use some force powers with it.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> So sorry to hear that - I'll try to keep the gushing to a minimum then, but let me just say that you'll have one hell of a damn fine Christmas!
> 
> I'm actually liking that this year so many titles have been pushed back into 2010 - makes it so much easier to budget this year. That, and I might actually have time to play through a few of the titles when they come out instead of six months later.
> 
> Also, anyone out there buying Borderlands? I'm really curious about it as I am RPG starved, but I'm not quite sold on the setting or gameplay style yet - looking for any and all opinions.



ill get borderlands for PC after they release a modding SDK.


----------



## RobitusinZ

I'm excited about Borderlands, but it seems like a rental, so I got it in my GameFly queue.


----------



## Brach311

Does it have split screen co-op? that would make the gf happy.


----------



## gangstadawg

well after what i heard about what IW is going to do to the PC version of COD modern warfare 2 online play i may not buy it. they are some asses for what they did.


----------



## chublover350

uncharted 2 FREAKING AMAZING


----------



## PhatChk

Loco Roco for the psp
Final Fantasy for psp
Wow 
Zelda for Wii


----------



## Edens_heel

chublover350 said:


> uncharted 2 FREAKING AMAZING



I endorse this message whole-heartedly. Best game of the year.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Brother has talked me into [rather, gave me sad puppy eyes. ] playing " Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" again. After we were almost to the last boss, and it got erased, I was a tad bitter. So I probably haven't played it since april or may? 

[I've gone years without playing games due to bitterness over losing data. If it weren't for his puppy eyes, Mario would have suffered the same fate!] 


Also, Does anyone own one of these ?


----------



## johnnny2005

Pro evo soccer 2009 on the wii.


----------



## Gspoon

Bought a Xbox 360 a week or so ago. Played and owned Brutal Legend. Now, I am playing ODST, fun stuff. But since I am WoW Player, I am always sad to see the ending of a game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:/ Twit brother was too lazy to turn off the SNES like I told him to, so when he was [as he should not have been] bouncing about in the living room. Bam! Knocked the machine, erased our Data.

Bah. I can't wait until I buy Zelda: Wind Waker. At least -then- I'll have a game to play, that he can watch, and I can enjoy for once. My Gamecube is the only stable system working right now. 

SO Anyhow.
Currently I'm playing "Mystical Ninja" when my brothers asleep. And whatever his heart desires [Minus: Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, Zelda OOT, Zelda Link to the Past, Donkey Kong Country 2, Inendo, or Secret of Evermore. ] when he's awake.


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> :/ Twit brother was too lazy to turn off the SNES like I told him to, so when he was [as he should not have been] bouncing about in the living room. *Bam! Knocked the machine, erased our Data.*
> Bah. I can't wait until I buy Zelda: Wind Waker. At least -then- I'll have a game to play, that he can watch, and I can enjoy for once. My Gamecube is the only stable system working right now.
> 
> SO Anyhow.
> Currently I'm playing "Mystical Ninja" when my brothers asleep. And whatever his heart desires [Minus: Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, Zelda OOT, Zelda Link to the Past, Donkey Kong Country 2, Inendo, or Secret of Evermore. ] when he's awake.



Ouchies. :doh:

Moar _Sonic 3 _and _Sonic And Knuckles _for me,and a bit of _Pokemon_ in between (I'm a sucker for RPGs).


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished the Ratchet and Clank demo. Later today i'm going to try the Brutal Legend demo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Admit, I Cringed and I think a tear slid out when I saw him hit the Machine.

Sonic Fan! YEAAAH! 

If My PS2 was working, I'd be playing My Sonic Mega Collection. Or my Sega Genasis Collection Disk. I love those games.


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing alot of Tekken Dark Resurrection in anticipation for tekken 6's release on Tuesday. My main is Marshall Law.


----------



## chublover350

been playing fat princess too good capture the flag game


----------



## robovski

ON the PS3: Batman Archam Asylum & Fallout 3 GOTY
On my PC: Been trying to download the trial for Fallen Earth for a day now, might finish this morning for my 15 days. Tropico 3. Evony online and my facebook games.
On my DS: Hotel Dusk


----------



## Matt

Overlord II - It's pretty fun but gets boring. I like the humour, the minion's comments are hilarious. One of the first missions, has you killing loads of cute baby seals, to collect their life force.

Tomb Raider: Anniversary - I hardly played the first game, so it's been fun playing the remake. 

Most of my memories of the first Tomb Raider, involve messing around in Croft Manor. I remember locking the butler in the walk in freezer, not sure if that was Tomb Raider 2 actually. 

It's a good game but feels very last-gen, understandably so, since it's been over ten years since the original.


----------



## Archangel

chublover350 said:


> been playing fat princess too good capture the flag game



I love that game  Nothing like tossing a large bomb at a group of people....


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Demon's Souls [PS3] nonstop. Oh my dog, this game is so hard. But it's fun, too... though, I gotta say it's horribly frustrating when you have collected over 10,000 souls and then some archer gets a lucky shot in and kills you.


----------



## HottiMegan

Quest for Booty! wohoo.. only one more day!!


----------



## Edens_heel

Finished Uncharted 2 on hard mode last night... loved ever damn minute of the game, though the final boss battle did piss me off a little bit. Then again, it had a good ending, which is something that one almost never sees in games.

Basically, this is one of the best games I've ever played. I've never experienced something that has such a tremendous sense of environment and momentum. And it wasn't a brilliant story, but it was engaging and told in a unique enough manner that I was sucked in from beginning to end.

I think the Chapters Desperate Times, Locomotion, Tunnel Vision, Siege, and Cat and Mouse might justbe some of the best event-levels ever crafted.

If you've been on the PS3 fence at all, this is reason to get off it. It actually does live up to the hype, which I don't experience often with games anymore.

Now to beat it on Crushing difficulty... because apparently I hate myself:doh:


----------



## RobitusinZ

Edens_heel said:


> re: Uncharted 2



Hey Edens, is there a difference story-wise in the game between Hard and Normal? If I played it on Normal just for the story, would I be satisfied? Uncharted isn't my typical type of game, but I had to play Force Unleashed and Mass Effect on Hard because I blew by Normal too easily. BTW, Uncharted 2 also has a perfect 10 score on it from Game Informer (Gamespot's magazine, which I get).



On another note, I finally installed Demigod after having downloaded it weeks ago. I got turned on to the game after playing the Defense of the Ancients mod for Warcraft 3 (which I recommend for any WoW players out there who have WC3). It's a pretty obscure game, but the gist of it is that you play a "Hero" character in the middle of an RTS war. The units all move automatically...your job is to influence the war. You do that by killing other Demigods, empowering your own units, debuffing enemy units, outright killing enemy units, destroying structures, etc. There are a LOT of side things to do during each individual battle, so having only 1 unit increases the playability of the game. It's accessible by anyone who's into action RPGs like Diablo or Sacred. I don't have good RTS skills (played through WC3 on Normal for the story), and I'm able to play on the Hard difficulty and have a good, fair challenge.


----------



## Edens_heel

RobitusinZ said:


> Hey Edens, is there a difference story-wise in the game between Hard and Normal? If I played it on Normal just for the story, would I be satisfied? Uncharted isn't my typical type of game, but I had to play Force Unleashed and Mass Effect on Hard because I blew by Normal too easily. BTW, Uncharted 2 also has a perfect 10 score on it from Game Informer (Gamespot's magazine, which I get).
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I finally installed Demigod after having downloaded it weeks ago. I got turned on to the game after playing the Defense of the Ancients mod for Warcraft 3 (which I recommend for any WoW players out there who have WC3). It's a pretty obscure game, but the gist of it is that you play a "Hero" character in the middle of an RTS war. The units all move automatically...your job is to influence the war. You do that by killing other Demigods, empowering your own units, debuffing enemy units, outright killing enemy units, destroying structures, etc. There are a LOT of side things to do during each individual battle, so having only 1 unit increases the playability of the game. It's accessible by anyone who's into action RPGs like Diablo or Sacred. I don't have good RTS skills (played through WC3 on Normal for the story), and I'm able to play on the Hard difficulty and have a good, fair challenge.



Nope, no story difference in any way. The hard and crushing difficulties are simply there for self-abusers like myself who are determined to get all the trophies (to note: I am not an achievment/trophy whore of any kind, only when it comes to the Uncharted series, as I love them so).

With respect to the story, though, I would highly recommend you also play the first Uncharted if you haven't already. It's in no way essential to get the plot, but the character interactions will be that much greater if you know what they went through in the first game.


----------



## Littleghost

Take a look at this 8-bit inspired video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI

All I can say is HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Brother begged me into playing Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars again. 


Bah!


----------



## Squee360

Been playing Borderlands. I also found something interesting in the game. A "dirty-mag" in the game, featuring a 300 pound woman on the cover. Saying Bigger is better. heh. But anyways the game is great.


----------



## gangstadawg

Squee360 said:


> Been playing Borderlands. I also found something interesting in the game. A "dirty-mag" in the game, featuring a 300 pound woman on the cover. Saying Bigger is better. heh. But anyways the game is great.



is it the pc version of the game? take a screenshot of it.


----------



## Wild Zero

Rented _Fuel_ and _OF: Dragon Rising_ both games are garbage for similar shitty open world reasons.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> is it the pc version of the game? take a screenshot of it.



http://kotaku.com/5390967/the-porn-of-borderlands

Kotaku already has one


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy IX - I got to the end of disc 1 today,but disc 2 flipped out on me when I put it in my ps2.Now I'm waiting for a new copy to arrive...****.....


----------



## spartan1

nothing right now waiting for dragon age origins and all of the freat sequels that are coming out in the spring of 2010


----------



## The Orange Mage

Forza 3, which is nice because I've essentially been using my Xbox 360 as a Skate 3 machine since February of this year.


----------



## KHayes666

can't wait till Tekken 6......KING returns


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

World of Goo - Wiiware title, seriously addictive original puzzler with epic sound track, if you're wii is on the net and you have enough money to afford 1500 points then get it, you wont regret it


----------



## Matt

Squee360 said:


> Been playing Borderlands. I also found something interesting in the game. A "dirty-mag" in the game, featuring a 300 pound woman on the cover. Saying Bigger is better. heh. But anyways the game is great.



I've been playing Borderlands on 360, I'll have to keep an eye out, for that magazine.


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing God of War chains of Olympus, Ratchet and Clank Size Matters, and Burnout Legends. I love my PSP!


----------



## Lavasse

Finished Batman Arkham Asylum and Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 last week, otherwise a lot of Call of Duty MW getting ready for the launch of CoD MW2 in 9 days.


----------



## Brach311

Mathias said:


> I've been playing God of War chains of Olympus, Ratchet and Clank Size Matters, and Burnout Legends. I love my PSP!



My PSP has been really ignored since I got a PS3. The only time I play it anymore is on planes or trains.


----------



## soulwreck20

Batman arkham asylum for ps3 trust it is one of the best games ever!!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr

I WANT NEW SUPER MARIO BROS WII now pls, kthx.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been playing a minimum of 4 hours a day since last Tuesday on the new Ratchet and Clank. I love all the extra mini stuff they have. I also like some of the old school stuff a la ps2 games. It's a fun game. We all missed playing it for Thursday and Friday while my son was in the hospital. He was so pissed that he had to stay because he wanted to play. He told every nurse that he wanted to go home to play  At 6 years old, this kid's an amazing game player!!


----------



## Gspoon

I am excited for Dragon Age to come out, picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Still a favorite game to pass the time... 

View attachment Startopia.jpg


----------



## Commander Keen

I've been playing the Left 4 Dead 2 demo for the past few days and I must say I truly LOVE the AI director for putting a Tank right at the very beginning of the second level in Expert twice in a row. Really! Thank you. We ended up getting halfway through the second level in Expert where we were ambushed nearly all at the same time by various Special Infected.

It's a good fun gorefest.


----------



## Nexis

Just finished playing Brutal Legend a while ago, and now I'm pretty much filling up my iPod with all the songs that I can from the soundtrack, hehe.

Also, Team Fortress 2 is one of my current gaming vices right now, gotta love that Spy ^^

Currently I've also been playing a lot of Disgaea DS, a very quirky, well written and fun game, great for the rpg/strategy fans with some very in-depth scenarios and character building, although the only flaw in th game is that you have to level grind to the point that it makes WoW's high-level grinding seem easy. Besides that, a very good game that I'd reccomend to anyone


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

:wubu: I have been playing the heck out of Kingdom Hearts for the Nintendo DS. Im so addicted its fun.




 Smoochez all :kiss2:


----------



## blakout

Lastminute.Tom said:


> World of Goo - Wiiware title, seriously addictive original puzzler with epic sound track, if you're wii is on the net and you have enough money to afford 1500 points then get it, you wont regret it


I played it on PC and its super fun though it got frustrating at times


----------



## HottiMegan

Is anyone else stoked about the Little Big Planet for the psp?! I saw the preorder doohikey at Toys R us  I'm excited


----------



## chublover350

ATM playing uncharted 2 multi, AWESOME, wow....still haha, Left 4 dead, Tf2, soon to be playing MOD2 and assassians creed 2, SUCH A GOOD YEAR FOR GAMING AHEAD OF US!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Chrono Trigger [Playstation Version.]

And "Super Smash Brothers Melee" with my brother. We're still trying to get stupid Mr. Game&Watch. [HE'D BETTER BE WORTH OUR 900+ FIGHTS!]


----------



## robovski

Gspoon said:


> I am excited for Dragon Age to come out, picking it up tomorrow



Dragon Age came this morning and is nearly installed...


----------



## RobitusinZ

DJ HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

That and Batman: Arkham Asylum on 360 are my latest games.

BTW, www.kongregate.com = bunch of flash games. Correction, bunch of WELL-DONE flash games. Anyone open to an "indie" scene in video gaming, check out that site. Almost all of the best Flash-based games roaming the internet can be found on Kongregate. I'm personally hooked on two that I found through there: Brute Wars 2 and Sacred Seasons.

Also, Dungeon Fighter Online...I recommend checking that out. It's a mix of World of Warcraft and Final Fight. You have an avatar in a persistent online world. You've got a bunch of stats, spells, weapons, etc., the usual MMORPG fodder. The interesting bit is that all of the action is done in Final Fight-style side-scroll brawling. You rack up combos by doing arcade-style button presses. Overall, the game is easy, simple, but fun, fun, fun, with higher difficulty levels for the junkies.


----------



## Blackjack

RobitusinZ said:


> BTW, www.kongregate.com = bunch of flash games. Correction, bunch of WELL-DONE flash games. Anyone open to an "indie" scene in video gaming, check out that site. Almost all of the best Flash-based games roaming the internet can be found on Kongregate. I'm personally hooked on two that I found through there: Brute Wars 2 and Sacred Seasons.



That site has got some fantastic games... but it's also got some real stinkers. You can check the list of "highly rated games", that's got on the first page most of the best ones (obviously).

On the topic of flash games, I also go daily to Jay is Games, which does reviews of flash games, with shorter "link dumps" on Fridays and reviews for downloadable games on the weekend. There's some awesome stuff that can be found through there.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Blackjack said:


> That site has got some fantastic games... but it's also got some real stinkers. You can check the list of "highly rated games", that's got on the first page most of the best ones (obviously).
> 
> On the topic of flash games, I also go daily to Jay is Games, which does reviews of flash games, with shorter "link dumps" on Fridays and reviews for downloadable games on the weekend. There's some awesome stuff that can be found through there.



^5! Thanks dude!


----------



## gangstadawg

i just found out that call of duty MW2 for PC going to have a cap of 9 vs 9 multiplayer. that sucks onso many levels. im really not going to buy it now. IW should not be screwing PC gamers over like this.


----------



## Matt

gangstadawg said:


> i just found out that call of duty MW2 for PC going to have a cap of 9 vs 9 multiplayer. that sucks onso many levels. im really not going to buy it now. IW should not be screwing PC gamers over like this.



Really? There's gonna be no dedicated servers either, I heard. It doesn't bother me because I'm getting it on 360. My brother won't be happy though.


----------



## gangstadawg

Matt said:


> Really? There's gonna be no dedicated servers either, I heard. It doesn't bother me because I'm getting it on 360. My brother won't be happy though.



AND no mods. IW is being some dicks for this. thats ok DICE will release BF bad company 2 with modding and dedicated servers for PC. screw infinity ward.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Not only that, but now iD is ditching dedicated servers on their upcoming game "Rage" and then there's the craptastic Left 4 Dead series which helped start this, and one other game I can't remember.

They're wrenching control of our online experiences away from the user, damnit.


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> Not only that, but now iD is ditching dedicated servers on their upcoming game "Rage" and then there's the craptastic Left 4 Dead series which helped start this, and one other game I can't remember.
> 
> They're wrenching control of our online experiences away from the user, damnit.



WTF?!? has carmack has gone nuts?


----------



## Lavasse

*SPOILERS*


I just played MW2 for an hour and I think its pretty f'ing sweet myself. From the blood on the screen when you get hit, to being able to steal classes from your killer, not to mention to being able to jump right into the match your buddy is in. I'm pumped and I'm looking forward to getting tactically nuked lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

My buddies have been finishing the singleplayer in under 5 hours. So to recap, very short singleplayer + gimped PC release = no buy.


----------



## Squee360

gangstadawg said:


> is it the pc version of the game? take a screenshot of it.


 360 version or i would of 

Borderlands:
found a video for the "dirty mags"
35 seconds in i think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42OfQZoLnOM


----------



## Commander Keen

Left 4 Dead 2 (demo) and Borderlands.


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> My buddies have been finishing the singleplayer in under 5 hours. So to recap, very short singleplayer + gimped PC release = no buy.



yep. thats the gist of it. i blame the CEO of activision.


----------



## chublover350

MOD2..haha along with the rest of the world, WoW yea still haha, mass effect AGAIN, and next week Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Matt

I've been playing nothing but Modern Warfare 2. Oh in case anyone didn't know, Square Enix just announced the US and EU release date for Final Fantasy XIII is 9th March 2010 on both 360 and PS3.


----------



## Adamantoise

Music 2000-yeeeah boooyeee! :bounce: :happy:

The game's about 10 years old,and you can still create some pretty insane tracks with it.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Playing Swords and Soldiers on Wiiware
The Vikings have a real cute gathering unit "Olga"





just found these two on the site


----------



## KHayes666

I started playing Borderlands with Mr. America last night and its strangely addictive....the graphics are out of a comic book but I find it awesome that away.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I debated on whether to put this on the Annoying Thread, but ultimately, it's about a computer game. So the majority of the people would probably find it petty. LoL

I'm not that great at a lot of games. I'm struggling through WoW, grinding it out just to say I did it. In fact I'd say there's really only one Multiplayer game I'm any good at. In Call of Duty, I have a favorite server, and everyone in the clan seems to like me (I was a member of the "old" clan, before they split, and just decided to stick to no clan afterwards). It's the one server I've found where most of the members are as good as or better than I am. So when the host of the server repeatedly finds something to complain about with the way I play, it kinda ticks me off. Just today, he calls me out for using a pistol, saying I'm supposed to "help the team win," and not fool around with a crap pistol shoot. I had the highest score up until he showed up, and we WERE winning. He constantly complains about me "camping" whenever I start using a KAR, my regular rifle for sniping (I suck with scopes). Just today, there was a player whom I've seen before repeatedly climbing on buildings I once thought were unclimbable, and just sitting up there shooting at people with a sniper or thompson. Not once did I encounter him on the ground. Not once did the host call him out for it. And on one occasion, when it was about 5 people playing, one side with the extra person (my team) and a completely lopsided score, I started to just goof off, not really aiming to kill anymore. I pretty much avoided the action when I could. He encounted me twice, then left saying he had enough of my "tomfoolery" for one day. I'm not the best player on the server, I can name about five clan members whom I struggle to compete with regularly. I follow all the rules, and I consider myself a good team player. So what the hell have I done to cheese this guy off? 

Anywho, my original post was gonna share the newest game to my collection - Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I got to the first town, tried the first mission, and died, without having saved since I left the little intro area. I'm waiting until the frustration cools off before I jump back in again. Anyone who's played it, any recommendations for what Class to play as? I have a good word that says I should be a Breton, but I don't know if I wanna hack, sneak, or cast my way through danger. After playing through the beginning twice, my recommendations have been Pilgrim and Archer (which I refused, because the only reason it gave me that was because I kept trying to use a bow the first time through and didn't find time to switch weapons). I guess I use a lot of stealth?


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I debated on whether to put this on the Annoying Thread, but ultimately, it's about a computer game. So the majority of the people would probably find it petty. LoL
> 
> I'm not that great at a lot of games. I'm struggling through WoW, grinding it out just to say I did it. In fact I'd say there's really only one Multiplayer game I'm any good at. In Call of Duty, I have a favorite server, and everyone in the clan seems to like me (I was a member of the "old" clan, before they split, and just decided to stick to no clan afterwards). It's the one server I've found where most of the members are as good as or better than I am. So when the host of the server repeatedly finds something to complain about with the way I play, it kinda ticks me off. Just today, he calls me out for using a pistol, saying I'm supposed to "help the team win," and not fool around with a crap pistol shoot. I had the highest score up until he showed up, and we WERE winning. He constantly complains about me "camping" whenever I start using a KAR, my regular rifle for sniping (I suck with scopes). Just today, there was a player whom I've seen before repeatedly climbing on buildings I once thought were unclimbable, and just sitting up there shooting at people with a sniper or thompson. Not once did I encounter him on the ground. Not once did the host call him out for it. And on one occasion, when it was about 5 people playing, one side with the extra person (my team) and a completely lopsided score, I started to just goof off, not really aiming to kill anymore. I pretty much avoided the action when I could. He encounted me twice, then left saying he had enough of my "tomfoolery" for one day. I'm not the best player on the server, I can name about five clan members whom I struggle to compete with regularly. I follow all the rules, and I consider myself a good team player. So what the hell have I done to cheese this guy off?
> 
> Anywho, my original post was gonna share the newest game to my collection - Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I got to the first town, tried the first mission, and died, without having saved since I left the little intro area. I'm waiting until the frustration cools off before I jump back in again. Anyone who's played it, any recommendations for what Class to play as? I have a good word that says I should be a Breton, but I don't know if I wanna hack, sneak, or cast my way through danger. After playing through the beginning twice, my recommendations have been Pilgrim and Archer (which I refused, because the only reason it gave me that was because I kept trying to use a bow the first time through and didn't find time to switch weapons). I guess I use a lot of stealth?



if you have the PC version of oblivion GET SOME MODS! you wont regret it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

gangstadawg said:


> if you have the PC version of oblivion GET SOME MODS! you wont regret it.



I do have the PC version. Any mods you recommend?


----------



## Wild Zero

_Sins of a Solar Empire_, well worth $20


----------



## george83

WWE: Smackdown VS Raw 2010 for the Wii


----------



## KHayes666

george83 said:


> WWE: Smackdown VS Raw 2010 for the Wii



Its nice to see a plug for that game....RIGHT HERE ON DIMENSIONS *thumbs up and nods head*


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I do have the PC version. Any mods you recommend?



too many to name. but check out tesnexus web site and the bethesda forums. i recommend some mod tools that will be needed. OBMM, BOSS, wrye bash and OBSE


----------



## Eastern_Shadow

addicted to Dragon Age: Origins on the 360 right now.... and somehow manage to still play Modern Warfare 2 a b it of single player and up to lvl 30 multiplayer. Didn't start playing it till about 2-3 days after it launched cause of DA:O though.


----------



## gangstadawg

Eastern_Shadow said:


> addicted to Dragon Age: Origins on the 360 right now.... and somehow manage to still play Modern Warfare 2 a b it of single player and up to lvl 30 multiplayer. Didn't start playing it till about 2-3 days after it launched cause of DA:O though.



ill get dragon age for my PC because i hear the mod community is going to get big.


----------



## Noir

Been playing Borderlands and Dragon Age Origins. Picking up Assassins Creed II today and most likely Left 4 Dead 2 as well. Im not getting much sleep these days haha


----------



## Brach311

Started playing Borderlands last weekend. Its kinda hard to play by yourself once you start with friends...


----------



## Noir

yeah single player is tough, especially bosses. I die roughly 2-3 times at bosses unless I can second wind.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just picked up the collector's edition of Assassin's Creed 2. About to start playing, this game looks epic.


----------



## Edens_heel

Just beat the bitch of a final boss for Heavenly Sword. Either moving onto Dragon Age: Origins, the first Assassin's Creed, a replay of Dead Space, or ducking out to buy the God of War Collection.


----------



## KHayes666

Brach311 said:


> Started playing Borderlands last weekend. Its kinda hard to play by yourself once you start with friends...



That's why you wait it out until you can play with friends, either that or hope someone on the network joins your game.


----------



## Brach311

Theres too many good games out right now!

I'm getting either Assassins Creed 2 or Uncharted 2 tomorrow.

Which should I go with? ("Both" is not an option.)


----------



## Brach311

Noir said:


> yeah single player is tough, especially bosses. I die roughly 2-3 times at bosses unless I can second wind.



I just meant is seems very lonely wandering through pandora by yourself after experiencing the Co-op. I did notice the difficulty of the AI varies depending on the # of players which is nice that no matter how many people you have plaing, its still challenging.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so bummed. Max scratched our copy of the newest ratchet and clank.. it makes the ps3 freeze and shut off now  I was at teh final boss too  I might go rent it and finish it off


----------



## littlefairywren

Has anyone had a chance to try out Assassins Creed II yet, really keen to get it. But can't make up my mind if I should wait for BioShock II instead (no one here can give me a concrete date for it's release in Aus). Or just get both


----------



## KittyKitten

_*Grand Theft Auto 4, baby! Good stress reducer*_


----------



## Vader7476

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Looove it. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

littlefairywren said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try out Assassins Creed II yet, really keen to get it. But can't make up my mind if I should wait for BioShock II instead (no one here can give me a concrete date for it's release in Aus). Or just get both



Well, I've been playing AC2 for the past few days, and I love it. It puts the first one to shame, and I enjoyed that too... so I'd say get both. BioShock 2 isn't coming out until february or march, so you've got time to save up again


----------



## Brach311

littlefairywren said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try out Assassins Creed II yet, really keen to get it. But can't make up my mind if I should wait for BioShock II instead (no one here can give me a concrete date for it's release in Aus). Or just get both



The guys at Gamestop said February.


----------



## littlefairywren

Divals said:


> Well, I've been playing AC2 for the past few days, and I love it. It puts the first one to shame, and I enjoyed that too... so I'd say get both. BioShock 2 isn't coming out until february or march, so you've got time to save up again





Brach311 said:


> The guys at Gamestop said February.



Thanks for the info guys. Can't wait to get my hands on AC2! *Divals*, is it as involved as AC1? Don't want you to give anything away, but do I get to have a peek in any buildings. I was forever testing out doors in AC1
I loved Bioshock, even though it scared the pants off me. I have been checking out the info on 2 and it looks fantastic!


----------



## Allie Cat

littlefairywren said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Can't wait to get my hands on AC2! *Divals*, is it as involved as AC1? Don't want you to give anything away, but do I get to have a peek in any buildings. I was forever testing out doors in AC1
> I loved Bioshock, even though it scared the pants off me. I have been checking out the info on 2 and it looks fantastic!



I'd say more involved. There's a lot more to do, different kinds of missions, more people, no more annoying beggars shoving you... Pretty much all the annoying stuff from AC1 has been replaced with cool stuff.


----------



## littlefairywren

Divals said:


> I'd say more involved. There's a lot more to do, different kinds of missions, more people, no more annoying beggars shoving you... Pretty much all the annoying stuff from AC1 has been replaced with cool stuff.



Ta very much Divals. Woo hoo, no beggars.....they drove me crazy. I was always punching them, which made me feel bad


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

I've been playing _Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time_.

I should have beaten the Raven King on _Heavenly Sword_ today but I admit I've been sucked into R&C. The Raven King must be beaten. He's an annoying boss for sure. It's mainly the controls...rolling away from his bolts in time before getting stunned as I give up on trying to deflect them because timing the deflections of his bolts just right is maddeningly anal.

Next on my list (and this is only a smidgen of the entire list I need to catch up with or anticipate finishing):

-_Dragon Age: Origins_ (purchased last week)
-_Dead Space_
-_Bioshock_ (restarting the game since it's been so long since I last left off and I must prepare for Bioshock 2)
-_Final Fantasy 12_ (as an FF fan, I am ashamed that I have yet to play this, long overdue & need to do it before FF13 in March next year)
-_Shadow of the Colossus_ (another long overdue title to play)


----------



## Noir

Just picked up Left 4 Dead 2 a few days ago. Always fun to play Zombie Genocide. Also just started playing Aion on pc. Pretty fun MMORPG in my opinion.


----------



## HottiMegan

my sweet, wonderful hubby bought me Little Big Planet on the PSP. It's a lot of fun. It's a good game. It's a lot harder right off the bat than the PS3. I am enjoying it. I also like that just by switching the memory stick, i can have my very own save and not have to share it with the family


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...They Made a FF 12? A 13 is coming up? WTF

I haven't heard anything since Final Fantasy X-II [sp?]


[Which, in my opinion, was an alright but not overly great game.]




My Brothers got me playing Mario Super Sunshine.
I Can't get all the shines.
And it's pissing me off.
ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A KIDS GAME, CMONNN


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...They Made a FF 12? A 13 is coming up? WTF
> 
> I haven't heard anything since Final Fantasy X-II [sp?]
> 
> 
> [Which, in my opinion, was an alright but not overly great game.]
> 
> 
> My Brothers got me playing Mario Super Sunshine.
> I Can't get all the shines.
> And it's pissing me off.
> ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A KIDS GAME, CMONNN




!! You need to play FFXII. I would place it as my second favourite of the series, behind only VI (You can't beat Kefka as a villain - and VI had the best soundtrack and characters... and world, and everything else). It's easily the most ambitious and fun of the 3-D Final Fantasies, and it has the most well-written plot of the entire series. It's vastly different in terms of HOW it plays (very MMO style gameplay, but also insanely strategic), but give it 10 hours or so and it will be second nature - and WAY more fun. I have spent far more time on that title than any other FF - around 150 hours to complete everything.

As for FFXIII... meh, looking forward to it but remaining skeptical as right now it looks like it is stealing far too much from FF's VII and VIII - the two most mediocre of the series (with IX close behind... ugh, was not a fan of the Playstation 1 era FF's).

And yes, X-2 sucked donkey balls. And not sweet and savoury donkey balls, but the gross over-salted ones... yeah...


----------



## Edens_heel

Very much looking forward to diving into another round of Uncharted 2 when NaNoWriMo is done... 48,385 words done...


----------



## KHayes666

Edens_heel said:


> !! You need to play FFXII. I would place it as my second favourite of the series, behind only VI (You can't beat Kefka as a villain - and VI had the best soundtrack and characters... and world, and everything else). It's easily the most ambitious and fun of the 3-D Final Fantasies, and it has the most well-written plot of the entire series. It's vastly different in terms of HOW it plays (very MMO style gameplay, but also insanely strategic), but give it 10 hours or so and it will be second nature - and WAY more fun. I have spent far more time on that title than any other FF - around 150 hours to complete everything.
> 
> As for FFXIII... meh, looking forward to it but remaining skeptical as right now it looks like it is stealing far too much from FF's VII and VIII - the two most mediocre of the series (with IX close behind... ugh, was not a fan of the Playstation 1 era FF's).
> 
> And yes, X-2 sucked donkey balls. And not sweet and savoury donkey balls, but the gross over-salted ones... yeah...



X-2 was an abomination....I forgot all about that


----------



## Edens_heel

NaNoWriMo is done (over 50,000 words, though the story is not complete) so I'm destressing right now with one of the greatest games of all time: Shadow of the Colossus. I'd forgotten how incredible this entire experience is, especially the epic - and perfect - soundtrack.

Any PS2 owner who hasn't played this masterpiece, you have only yourself to blame. Hang your heads in shame and hunt down a greatest hits copy asap.


----------



## Matt

I've been playing Assassin's Creed 2. It's amazing! Everything just looks and feels so smooth, the animation is top notch. The environments are beautiful and the combat is fun. The story is alot better than the first and it's a lot less repetetive. I seriously recommend buying this game.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Matt said:


> I've been playing Assassin's Creed 2. It's amazing! Everything just looks and feels so smooth, the animation is top notch. The environments are beautiful and the combat is fun. The story is alot better than the first and it's a lot less repetetive. I seriously recommend buying this game.



God, do I ever agree. This is a beautiful game, with a unique and compelling story, a combat structure that encourages a varied approach, and the assassin's tombs are a blast of a challlenge. I loved the first one, even with it's faults, because of it's potential. This time, they fixed the problems, and totally exceeded my expectations. Kudos, Ubisoft, for creating a great gaming experience.


----------



## Pinkbelly

left for dead 2, and it is awesome!!! love it...


----------



## Astarte

Dragon Age: Origins

It's awesome. I'm not that into violence and gore, but I enjoy the story and the adventure.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

madden 2010, doug williams bcfxgame and def jam Icon..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Got sucked back into *Pokemon Silver. *

[My Friends are such bad influences! First Magic The Gathering, and now THIS! ...I dunno man. If they get me back into Yu Gi Oh it might just be too much for me, Ahaha ]


----------



## Edens_heel

Done with Shadow of the Colossus, and now trying to decide which backlogged PS3 game to dive into:

Dragon Age: Origins
Fallout 3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Assassin's Creed
Folklore

Hmm, of course, knowing me I'll probably wind up playing none of them in lieu of attempting Uncharted 2 on the Crushing difficulty setting.


----------



## NoraBadora

I'm totally all about Borderlands for pc right now. <3

Gotta love the chubby luvin Scooter


----------



## Mathias

I wanna punch whoever came up with the final boss to Tekken 6. He's so damn cheap!


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I wanna punch whoever came up with the final boss to Tekken 6. He's so damn cheap!



Tekken 5 says hello - I returned that game as soon as I finally beat its bastard of a boss... just pissed me off. I mean, he could freaking TELEPORT. In a fighting game, I just don't care for that cheap crap.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Tekken 5 says hello - I returned that game as soon as I finally beat its bastard of a boss... just pissed me off. I mean, he could freaking TELEPORT. In a fighting game, I just don't care for that cheap crap.



At least in Tekken 5 you could buy the endings if you didn't want to play as some of the weaker characters. I dunno how I'm gonna beat the game with a few characters.


----------



## littlefairywren

I just started playing Assassins Creed II.......OMG it is soooo good and soooo pretty. I just want to crawl into my TV and roam around in the game


----------



## gangstadawg

NoraBadora said:


> I'm totally all about Borderlands for pc right now. <3
> 
> Gotta love the chubby luvin Scooter



PC for the win!


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I wanna punch whoever came up with the final boss to Tekken 6. He's so damn cheap!



is he worse than the boss from tekken 5? and is he worse than the boss from street fighter 4?


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> is he worse than the boss from tekken 5? and is he worse than the boss from street fighter 4?



Oh easily.


----------



## 0nlnn

Let's see, right now I'm working my way through Mass Effect. Been meaning to play through it forever, and seeing how I won't be getting Dragon Age: Origins until Christmas (yay money!), I figure this could keep me occupied. Of course, once I beat it I guess I should start going through my slush pile of unplayed 360 games I have lying around.


----------



## Brach311

littlefairywren said:


> I just started playing Assassins Creed II.......OMG it is soooo good and soooo pretty. I just want to crawl into my TV and roam around in the game



I am completely in awe with this game right now... such an immersive world


----------



## Brach311

DID YOU KNOW.......

You can now set your Playstation3 to automatically post your trophies on your facebook wall....

So cool, except now my friends can see how much time i'm wasting on video games :/


----------



## Edens_heel

Attempting to play the two Uncharted games on the Crushing difficulty mode... still making my way through the first one and going mental. I've beaten them both on hard, but crushing is almost as fun as being analy probed with a table saw - only on chapter 6 and I've probably died close to 500 times. Ugh. I wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't for the fact that the trophy for the crushing difficulty is the only one I need to get 100% in both games - never done that before (and probably never will at this rate).

Going to start Assassin's Creed (the first one) soon, then leap into Dragon Age.


----------



## Preston

Playing through Super Paper Mario again, because I'm too poor to buy a 360 and Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playing Banjo Kazooie for N64, And Still am Obsessed with Pokemonz. [AND LIKE, JUUUUST REALIZED THERE WAS -OTHER- B&K GAMES OUT. LIKE WTF. I should be beat with a raw steak! ]


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Playing Banjo Kazooie for N64, And Still am Obsessed with Pokemonz. [AND LIKE, JUUUUST REALIZED THERE WAS -OTHER- B&K GAMES OUT. LIKE WTF. I should be beat with a raw steak! ]



I downloaded Banjo Kazooie on Xbox Live. I have 100% up until Mad Monster Mansion. I hate Banjo Kazooie Nuts and bolts though.


----------



## Gspoon

Had been playing Dragon Age, but beat it fairly quickly. I have an urge to play a human warrior that is an overall jerk to everyone.


----------



## disaster117

Just bought Team Fortress 2 for myself, had been playing it at my boyfriend's earlier today and watched him play it a few times before. I cannot wait for this to be done installing. :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Brach311 said:


> I am completely in awe with this game right now... such an immersive world



I know, right. I have been playing it just before I go to sleep, and now I keep having dreams about getting lost in the streets of a cartoon Venice. 
I am loving the graphics, and there is sooo much more to do.


----------



## Fairlight88

disaster117 said:


> Just bought Team Fortress 2 for myself, had been playing it at my boyfriend's earlier today and watched him play it a few times before. I cannot wait for this to be done installing. :smitten:


I love Team Fortress 2! I just started playing it on the PC, but I've played the hell out of the Xbox 360 version.

As far as other games go, I've bought a lot, but haven't gotten the time to actually sit down and play them. Recent titles I've picked up include Assassin's Creed, The Secret of Monkey Island, Left 4 Dead, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Silent Hill 2, Zone of the Enders, Shadow of the Colossus... I just realized that I haven't even _played_ those games yet!

If anyone wants to play with me sometime, hit me up on Xbox 360 or Steam. My username on both is Fairlight88.


----------



## Edens_heel

Fairlight88 said:


> I love Team Fortress 2! I just started playing it on the PC, but I've played the hell out of the Xbox 360 version.
> 
> As far as other games go, I've bought a lot, but haven't gotten the time to actually sit down and play them. Recent titles I've picked up include Assassin's Creed, The Secret of Monkey Island, Left 4 Dead, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Silent Hill 2, Zone of the Enders, Shadow of the Colossus... I just realized that I haven't even _played_ those games yet!
> 
> If anyone wants to play with me sometime, hit me up on Xbox 360 or Steam. My username on both is Fairlight88.



I can only really comment on the last three...

Silent Hill 2: Best game in the series, best horror game of all time, classic in every way.
Zone of the Enders: Fun, but not without it's share of problems. It's more like a test, and the real game they intended to make was Zone of the Enders 2. If you can find that, best to also pick it up - but don't let negative or so-so feelings about the first game prevent you from getting the second. That is one of the series I most want to see picked up for the PS3 - it would be insane!
Shadow of the Colossus: One of the most artistic and touching games ever. I need the soundtrack. Never have I felt such sympathy for the creatures I was taking down.

Have fun!


----------



## Fairlight88

Edens_heel said:


> I can only really comment on the last three...
> 
> Silent Hill 2: Best game in the series, best horror game of all time, classic in every way.
> Zone of the Enders: Fun, but not without it's share of problems. It's more like a test, and the real game they intended to make was Zone of the Enders 2. If you can find that, best to also pick it up - but don't let negative or so-so feelings about the first game prevent you from getting the second. That is one of the series I most want to see picked up for the PS3 - it would be insane!
> Shadow of the Colossus: One of the most artistic and touching games ever. I need the soundtrack. Never have I felt such sympathy for the creatures I was taking down.
> 
> Have fun!


I bet I can find a download link for the soundtrack of Shadow of the Colossus... Send me a PM if you want and I'll link ya.

Also: "I cannot make a promise about time. However, I can promise a sequel." - Hideo Kojima on the prospect of Zone of the Enders 3


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> Shadow of the Colossus: One of the most artistic and touching games ever. I need the soundtrack. Never have I felt such sympathy for the creatures I was taking down.



I've got it on my old computer. One of these days I'll actually transfer the files over and if you don't have it by then (that is to say, 2058), I'll send it to you.

ETA: There is a vid on Youtube of Eminence Symphony Orchestra performing "The Opened Way", though. That's fuckin' awesomeness.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> I've got it on my old computer. One of these days I'll actually transfer the files over and if you don't have it by then (that is to say, 2058), I'll send it to you.
> 
> ETA: There is a vid on Youtube of Eminence Symphony Orchestra performing "The Opened Way", though. That's fuckin' awesomeness.



Fantastic vid- thanks! That game has such an emotionally charged soundtrack. Between the music and the battles, it is so much more of what I had hoped for with a modern day Zelda... plus, far better use of a horse in a game than the various incarnations of Epona.

On a side note, I just watched the Spike VGA's and I feel like I need a shower. Oh well, at least Uncharted 2 walked away with game of the year - but how in the hell did the atrocity known as Jack Black beat out the voice actors from Arkham Asylum and Uncharted 2? That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> ...plus, far better use of a horse in a game than the various incarnations of Epona.



The only issue I had with Agro was that sometimes he'd be fine hopping from a small cliff, and other times he'd stop short from a full run because a pebble got in the way. To say that controlling him was at times an aggravation is an understatement.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> The only issue I had with Agro was that sometimes he'd be fine hopping from a small cliff, and other times he'd stop short from a full run because a pebble got in the way. To say that controlling him was at times an aggravation is an understatement.



How good's your controller? Sometimes my movement was on the fritz when I had to use my old one.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> The only issue I had with Agro was that sometimes he'd be fine hopping from a small cliff, and other times he'd stop short from a full run because a pebble got in the way. To say that controlling him was at times an aggravation is an understatement.



Agreed - some control problems. But using him on the 9th and 13th fights, especially the latter, where you have to ride next to him as fast as possible and then leap on to the wing, was so much more epic than anything I think Zelda has done with the horse.


----------



## Mathias

I absolutely love Assassin's Creed 2. Only reason I stopped playing was because my controller ran out of batteries.


----------



## pdgujer148

Just finished Assassins Creed 2. I was disappointed at first because I didn't like the main character at all, but the game grew on me. My only complaint is that they went to the trouble to create vehicles (a coach and a flying machine) and then only used them one time each. From a story perspective I understand why the flying machine was a one shot thing (you trash the prototype) but it still would have been fun to fly around a bit more. Small complaint. The game mechanics and mission system are 100% improved over the last game--tons of variety. I recommend it.


----------



## littlefairywren

pdgujer148 said:


> Just finished Assassins Creed 2. I was disappointed at first because I didn't like the main character at all, but the game grew on me. My only complaint is that they went to the trouble to create vehicles (a coach and a flying machine) and then only used them one time each. From a story perspective I understand why the flying machine was a one shot thing (you trash the prototype) but it still would have been fun to fly around a bit more. Small complaint. The game mechanics and mission system are 100% improved over the last game--tons of variety. I recommend it.



So how many hours all up, am I looking at. I don't want it to end! Just completed my first catacomb, which reminded me a lot of Oblivion. In fact the whole thing kinda feels like a cross between Thief and Oblivion. Just better graphics. But those singing minstrels and pickpockets are as irritating as the beggers in AC I.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Assassin's Creed II, amazing.

For Some reason my roommate ruined my copy of Modern Warfare 2 and he has yet to replace it, and I take such good care of my games. 

And for some reason, borderlands has me sucked it . . . it's so . . . unique.


----------



## pdgujer148

littlefairywren said:


> So how many hours all up, am I looking at. I don't want it to end! Just completed my first catacomb, which reminded me a lot of Oblivion. In fact the whole thing kinda feels like a cross between Thief and Oblivion. Just better graphics. But those singing minstrels and pickpockets are as irritating as the beggers in AC I.



I think a clocked about 17-18 hours. Hard to tell, I have this really bad habit of leaving walking away from the console in the middle of a game.

I started off by throwing coins to the minstrels, but as I progressed I just killed them whenever I could get away with it (i.e. not trying to be inconspicuous). Guilty Pleasure.


----------



## littlefairywren

pdgujer148 said:


> I think a clocked about 17-18 hours. Hard to tell, I have this really bad habit of leaving walking away from the console in the middle of a game.
> 
> I started off by throwing coins to the minstrels, but as I progressed I just killed them whenever I could get away with it (i.e. not trying to be inconspicuous). Guilty Pleasure.



Ok, ta for that. Coin tossing....I never thought of throwing them money. Just smacking them up a bit


----------



## Edens_heel

This thread has been dead now for over a week! No one got a Christmas haul of games to talk about? We don't do a great deal for Christmas at my home anymore, but I did walk away with Assassin's Creed 2... now I just need to finish the first one. I can start that now that I have finally gotten 100% of the trophies in Uncharted 2 (I've never been that OCD over a game before, but it was just too good to put down after even two or three play throughs).

So what of it - anyone currently lost in the middle of the Christmas games?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Currently Playing Mario Galaxy. Me and my Brother Got it and The Wii For Christmas from our Folks. 


<3 Now I have a Whole New Bounty of Games to buy, Hehe! 


I Love Buying Video Games.
Best. Experience. Evar.

[/end Rambling]


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Not a game, not for Christmas. But I intend to be buying a new Monitor for my PC within the next couple of days. Looking forward to it! Then I can hike the settings on Oblivion and get an eyeful!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

New Super Mario Bros Wii- super addictive, I actually have a callous on my thumb from playing this game so much, it took about half an hour to convert my friend then we went on to complete the first seven worlds, still haven't played it with 4 people as I only have 3 controllers


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo II LOD is real lite now that I have a Wii.

I just play a lot of wii sports, and House of the Dead: Overkill. It's the only game I have. I have a light gun attachment too. It's actually a fun game.


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing the 360 "Bayonetta" demo over and over...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Almost Done With Mario Galaxy 

...then I uh, Guess I'll just be playing Wii Sports...

Or "Links Crossbow Training" 

(That's a bitch and a half to get used to, for the record.)


----------



## bmann0413

I'm currently playing Super Paper Mario. That is an awesome game.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Everything looks funky on a widescreen... I moved up from a 17" to a 23" widescreen. Games take on a different perspective.... if I may say so, I may be a little bit more lethal in Call of Duty now that I can see better... Which is good for my clan, and annoying to my clanmates. :happy:

Now all I have to do is get a new video card and I can enjoy even nicer games... I wouldn't mind playing Oblivion on some higher settings.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bmann0413 said:


> I'm currently playing Super Paper Mario. That is an awesome game.


AWWWW.. AWWWWW! ..I am SO Jealous right now!


----------



## Risible

Sooooo, I got tired waiting for Bioshock 2 to come out and joined Gamefly; am now enjoying Dragon's Age: Origins on PS3. Lots o' narrative, which is annoying (what, _another_ scene???), but fun nevertheless. 




bmann0413 said:


> I'm currently playing Super Paper Mario. That is an awesome game.



Lloyd, is that anything like Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door? I had a good time with that game; wouldn't mind playing another version of it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Risible said:


> Sooooo, I got tired waiting for *Bioshock 2* to come out and joined Gamefly; am now enjoying Dragon's Age: Origins on PS3. Lots o' narrative, which is annoying (what, _another_ scene???), but fun nevertheless.



I am so impatient for Bio 2 to hit the shelves, so I am trying to drag out AC 2 for as long as possible. But yesterday I was playing it for too long and started getting motion sickness. I also get it when playing other games. Does anyone else have this problem when playing?


----------



## pdgujer148

Borderlands.

I kind of hated the game at first, but something about it kept me coming back for more.

I'm now at level 20, and have acquired some decent guns and skills. Love it.

Stick with it--this is a great game.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I finally finished Kingdom Hearts 1 and am currently playing Kingdom Hearts 2. I got choked up at the Winnie the Pooh and Piglet part. I'm such a pussy.

ETA: I think I'mma play We Cheer right now actually.


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> I am so impatient for Bio 2 to hit the shelves, so I am trying to drag out AC 2 for as long as possible. But yesterday I was playing it for too long and started getting motion sickness. I also get it when playing other games. Does anyone else have this problem when playing?



Very mixed feelings on this - while I am interested in the game, I'm wondering how many others out there are really skeptical of it. The first game was lightning in a bottle, and the story genuinely felt -complete- in a way that few game stories ever do. Add to the fact that they've added a multiplayer mode that really is not necessary, and that the creator of the original has nothing to do with this one, and I'm more than a little worried that it will reek of being a cash-in.

I'll still play it, of course, but I'm trying to keep expectations in check until I can sink some actual time into it. I think most of my fear comes from a story perspective - the first one was something special, especially the twist at the 3/4 mark (soooo delicious), and my bar might just be set a little too high for this iteration.


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> Very mixed feelings on this - while I am interested in the game, I'm wondering how many others out there are really skeptical of it. The first game was lightning in a bottle, and the story genuinely felt -complete- in a way that few game stories ever do. Add to the fact that they've added a multiplayer mode that really is not necessary, and that the creator of the original has nothing to do with this one, and I'm more than a little worried that it will reek of being a cash-in.
> 
> I'll still play it, of course, but I'm trying to keep expectations in check until I can sink some actual time into it. I think most of my fear comes from a story perspective - the first one was something special, especially the twist at the 3/4 mark (soooo delicious), and my bar might just be set a little too high for this iteration.



Oh, waaaaaaah, tell me you jest! I haven't played nearly as many videogames as you probably have, EH, but Bioshock grabbed my imagination from the start, and I was really, really looking forward to Bioshock 2 as more of the same ... I can only harken to "sequels" of some outstanding, singular fictional book penned by other authors to realize that that scenario rarely pans out well ...


----------



## Webmaster

I loved the premise of BioShock and the eery atmosphere of the game. I wish, however, the game'd be more about the mystery and all the puzzles and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing. Sometimes it seems like these games are just endless variation of the same old shooters.

After having seen Avatar twice in the theatre and loving it, I am tempted to get the game, but according to reviews it's also just another shooter. Is shooting and killing really all most gamers are interested in?


----------



## Risible

Webmaster said:


> I loved the premise of BioShock and the eery atmosphere of the game. I wish, however, the game'd be more about the mystery and all the puzzles and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing. Sometimes it seems like these games are just endless variation of the same old shooters.
> 
> After having seen Avatar twice in the theatre and loving it, I am tempted to get the game, but according to reviews it's also just another shooter. Is shooting and killing really all most gamers are interested in?



Oy. The shooting and killing is the onerous part of videogaming, ya ask me. I was really disappointed by the monotony of all the FPS in Halo; eliminate one batch of baddies, only to be confronted by the next wave ... shoot, shoot, shoot ... kill, kill, kill. It was boring.

I've got Avatar in my queue on Gamefly; I'll bump it up in the queue and let you know what I think of it in a couple months. Such a beautiful planet, Pandora was; hopefully there's some exploration of it in addition to the inevitable FPS.


----------



## Wagimawr

Webmaster said:


> I wish, however, the game'd be more about the mystery and all the puzzles and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing. Sometimes it seems like these games are just endless variation of the same old shooters.
> 
> After having seen Avatar twice in the theatre and loving it, I am tempted to get the game, but according to reviews it's also just another shooter. Is shooting and killing really all most gamers are interested in?


Kinda, yeah. 



Risible said:


> Oy. The shooting and killing is the onerous part of videogaming, ya ask me. I was really disappointed by the monotony of all the FPS in Halo; eliminate one batch of baddies, only to be confronted by the next wave ... shoot, shoot, shoot ... kill, kill, kill. It was boring.


Well, if you're me, you can drive the Warthog (jeep) into a base and repeatedly squash your teammates cause you're a moron. :happy: (true story!)

Have either of you played Portal? There are things shooting at and trying to kill you, but most of the game is problem-solving. Ridiculously difficult problem solving, too, and I've only played a 2D flash version. 



Lastminute.Tom said:


> New Super Mario Bros Wii- super addictive, I actually have a callous on my thumb from playing this game so much, it took about half an hour to convert my friend then we went on to complete the first seven worlds, still haven't played it with 4 people as I only have 3 controllers


OMG YES.

I've gotten all but one Star Coin. SHOOT ME.


----------



## littlefairywren

Edens_heel said:


> Very mixed feelings on this - while I am interested in the game, I'm wondering how many others out there are really skeptical of it. The first game was lightning in a bottle, and the story genuinely felt -complete- in a way that few game stories ever do. Add to the fact that they've added a multiplayer mode that really is not necessary, and that the creator of the original has nothing to do with this one, and I'm more than a little worried that it will reek of being a cash-in.
> 
> I'll still play it, of course, but I'm trying to keep expectations in check until I can sink some actual time into it. I think most of my fear comes from a story perspective - the first one was something special, especially the twist at the 3/4 mark (soooo delicious), and my bar might just be set a little too high for this iteration.



I had no idea about the multiplayer mode, nor the fact that the original creator was not involved. So yeah, I guess that may change things. 
But I am still really excited about it.
BIO was the first time I had ever played a FPS, and to my amusement I discovered that I enjoyed killing stuff. But it took me forever to bump off the first lady, because I was convinced I would have to look after her (non-existant baby). After that it was easy peasy. I do hope that the 2nd one will be just as creepy, even though I could never play it in the dark 

So far, I have only heard good things about the game....and the pics for it look so good.


----------



## Matt

I am looking forward to Bioshock 2 but I am also sceptical for the reasons mentioned. Whenever a sequel is handed off to another developer, I always worry. 

As for Avatar. I saw the film in Imax 3D and it was incredible. I almost rushed and bought the game straight away, just to play around in Pandora and see more of the Na'vi. Instead, I read the reviews, and apparently it's just another average shooter.

What have I been playing at the moment? Mass Effect again. I already completed it when it was released, but I have been replaying it to refresh my memory for the sequel. I can't wait for the second one which comes out at the end of January. It looks incredible. I love the idea, that all your decisions from the first game, transfer across to the second. Like if you killed certain main characters off in the first, they will be dead, whereas they will still be alive for those that didn't off them. I can't wait to see the result of not killing the Rachni queen.


----------



## 1300 Class

> Is shooting and killing really all most gamers are interested in?


Aside from empire building and city planning, oh and shooting aeroplanes, thats about it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Webmaster said:


> I loved the premise of BioShock and the eery atmosphere of the game. I wish, however, the game'd be more about the *mystery and all the puzzles* and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing.




I got Professor Layton and the mysterious village for Christmas, it's a lot of puzzle solving. I also have played mystery case files: millionheir mystery and that was a lot of fun. Both are for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## gangstadawg

Webmaster said:


> I loved the premise of BioShock and the eery atmosphere of the game. I wish, however, the game'd be more about the mystery and all the puzzles and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing. Sometimes it seems like these games are just endless variation of the same old shooters.
> 
> After having seen Avatar twice in the theatre and loving it, I am tempted to get the game, but according to reviews it's also just another shooter. Is shooting and killing really all most gamers are interested in?



some times we like stealing cars and beating prostitutes as well. yes that was a grand theft auto reference.


----------



## Wagimawr

gangstadawg said:


> some times we like stealing cars and beating prostitutes as well.


Nothing compares to stealing a helicopter, flying up to the verrrrrrry top of Liberty City's version of the Empire State Building, and JUMPING OFF TO YOUR DOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Wild Zero

Homebrew Channel on my new Wii, the end.


----------



## pdgujer148

Webmaster said:


> I loved the premise of BioShock and the eery atmosphere of the game. I wish, however, the game'd be more about the mystery and all the puzzles and perhaps the science, rather than simply slashing and killing. Sometimes it seems like these games are just endless variation of the same old shooters.



Shooters are certainly the most popular genre...

All the same, if you look around you will see that there is more variety than you would ever expect.

Casual games (mostly on the Wii) offer everything from cooking to snapping photos of jungle animals.

ICO(PS2), a game about protecting a dependent character--about avoiding conflict whenever possible. "Shadow of the Colossus"(PS2) about killing something noble and beautiful for what you hope is a greater good (the only game that ever made me cry while killing a titan).

I can't begin describing the brilliance of "Braid" (360). Universial regret masquerading as a Mario clone.

My advice is to blow off the popular games and tune into some of the independent offerings.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Currently Playing * Mario Party 7 * 


I Was so Happy when I found it, I like..Cried.

<3 

NOW! To COMPLETE MY COLLECTION!.. I Just need the One for Wii.


----------



## Edens_heel

http://ps3.nowgamer.com/reviews/ps3/8864/final-fantasy-xiii

This is currently echoing a lot of reviews and player responses I have had - my fears over this game being worth the time (especially after the high point the series reached with FFXII) are beginning to rise...


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

I got Fable II for Christmas so have been mostly been playing my way through that.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance_Epidemic said:


> I got Fable II for Christmas so have been mostly been playing my way through that.



I loved Fable II. You got it in time, because Fable III is on it's way already...end of the year I think.


----------



## Adamantoise

Replaying Final Fantasy X.


----------



## FatAndProud

Mag for PS3 and Madden 10. I'm so manly sometimes. I wanna play Dragon Origins and like hummmm...something amazing-er


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just Spent $8 and bought "Pac World 2" For Gamecube.

So, Thats what I'm playing.  [since I am without mah Wii.]


----------



## Paquito

Beatles Rockband.

OBSESSED.


----------



## FatAndProud

Zelda: Ocarina of Time N64.

I play it way too much. Yet, I still have fun. I have like Link's whole childhood memorized...including where pieces of heart is and everything.

(BTW!!! What better way to celebrate my "1337" post than on this thread?!?!?!?! lol!!)


----------



## bmann0413

Metroid: Zero Mission. This is my first time playing a Metroid game EVER.


----------



## Edens_heel

bmann0413 said:


> Metroid: Zero Mission. This is my first time playing a Metroid game EVER.



That's just SHAMEFUL! However, if you find you do enjoy the game, I really recommend tracking down a SNES (or downloading it from the Wii's virtual console) and getting a copy of Super Metroid.

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy X and Music 2000-I thought some of the dialogue in FFX was boring,although I quite liked Lulus' voice.


----------



## disaster117

In the last 2 weeks (give or take a few days) I have played 90+ hours of Team Fortress 2. That is all... that is all. :wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Crush the castle is the shit. That is all.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

rg770Ibanez said:


> Crush the castle is the shit. That is all.



Three Cheers for Armor Games!


----------



## Risible

I'm having fun with Dragon Age: Origins on PS3. Did you know they have a brothel; yeah, 40 silvers. You can choose between male, female, a combo, or Surprise Me (which turned out to be a creature, like a cross between a pig and a hare).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still Playing "Pac World 2" For Gamecube.

This game is SRSLY a Pain in my Ass!

Lol.
I Got so mad, I thought I broke my controller at first. [I Smacked it really hard in frustration, and it's a Wireless]

Come to find out, I just screwed up the batteries. Ahahah!...ha..ha? 
[/Not a calm gamer at all]


----------



## Lavasse

I just recently beat a "shhhhhh rom of Star ocean" *looks around for internet police* Ive also been doing the Special Ops on COD MW 2 and playing the copy of Shin Megami Tensei: Nocture for ps2 I bought. Also sprinkle in some Madden 08 in there too. I like the ps2 versions a whole lot more then the ps3 versions, damn controls are all messed up to me, and the guys seem like they are running at half speed.


----------



## mel

Super Mario Bros on Wii. Totally reliving 20 yrs ago


----------



## Gspoon

mel said:


> Super Mario Bros on Wii. Totally reliving 20 yrs ago



That is a really fun game. Although I am not a fan of the multiplayer. It is cool to have friends play with you. But the fact is that they can slow you down or you slow them down. Sometimes, you can even giggle way too much with how you can kill one another. It is kind of a pain to really progress with a group.

Now, if you are grouped just for laughs, that game is top notch for laughs.


I am about to play LoZ: Spirit Tracks, this should keep me tied over until the new FF, or until I pick up CoD:MW2


----------



## mel

Gspoon said:


> That is a really fun game. Although I am not a fan of the multiplayer. It is cool to have friends play with you. But the fact is that they can slow you down or you slow them down. Sometimes, you can even giggle way too much with how you can kill one another. It is kind of a pain to really progress with a group.
> 
> Now, if you are grouped just for laughs, that game is top notch for laughs.



True..especially with my speedy son as Mario...he leaves me and I die..lol...but playing with people can also be fun ad helpful.


----------



## bmann0413

I'm loving New Super Mario Bros. Wii. It's awesome as awesome can be.


----------



## Mathias

Arkham Asylum is awesome!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Looking forward to Mass Effect 2!


----------



## DJ_S

DRAGON AGE!!!!!!!

Totally hooked!


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Arkham Asylum is awesome!



Yes. Yes it is. About two-thirds of the way through that game I thought "Wow - this is Super Metroid in 3D, better than Metroid Prime did it - and starring Batman."

Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## Risible

DJ_S said:


> DRAGON AGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Totally hooked!



I'm playing Dragon Age also, second time through. I like playing the elf mage character. It's a pretty cool game, lots to explore.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Yes. Yes it is. About two-thirds of the way through that game I thought "Wow - this is Super Metroid in 3D, better than Metroid Prime did it - and starring Batman."
> 
> Can't wait for the sequel!



I'm hoping Freeze shows up next time around.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I'm hoping Freeze shows up next time around.



And Two-Face - they could have a LOT of fun playing up the mental split. I just hope they don't try to do too much; the previous game worked so well because they kept to a very simple concept and world design. If they try to make it "bigger and badder", they risk mucking up the tightness they achieved with the first.

That said, I really do hope they get a little more experimental with their boss fights, so that you're not just fighting variations on Bane over and over again.


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing Mass Effect 2. Incredible so far.

The strategy of getting new and forgetful players up to speed in the first hour is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Lina

pdgujer148 said:


> Playing Mass Effect 2. Incredible so far.
> 
> The strategy of getting new and forgetful players up to speed in the first hour is nothing short of brilliant.



I want to play Mass Effect 2. Any pole dancers this time?


----------



## Rasputin

I've been playing through the Phoenix Wright games. Although it's greatest criticism is it's linear gameplay, the line you follow is extremely amusing and fun. 

Also, a bunch of DFO. I know that sounds cheesy, but I can't stop playing it!


----------



## pdgujer148

Actually, yes! Somewhere in the 2nd hour...


----------



## Tmhays87

Gspoon said:


> That is a really fun game. Although I am not a fan of the multiplayer. It is cool to have friends play with you. But the fact is that they can slow you down or you slow them down. Sometimes, you can even giggle way too much with how you can kill one another. It is kind of a pain to really progress with a group.
> 
> Now, if you are grouped just for laughs, that game is top notch for laughs.



100% truth. I've played this with my wife, my sister and my brother-in-law all at the same time, and it was a laugh riot. 

However, I much prefer the single-player mode if I want to get down to some serious gaming. The multiplayer requires so much coordination, which I suppose was, partly, the point.


----------



## Edens_heel

Been playing lots recently - the one and only benefit to being sick (food poisoning followed immediately by a week-long cold).

First up: Infamous for the PS3 again. I've beaten it once on good, now going for evil... after I might do the same with Bioshock and harvest the hell out of those little sisters - in prep for Bioshock 2, of course. 

Dead Space - another title I've beaten before, but the recently unlocked trophy whore aspect of myself (ignited by the fact that I've gotten 100% of them for the two Uncharted games) has me going back and attempting the harder difficulties.

Darksiders - Just started this tonight, and am very pleasantly surprised. Simple, typical 4-H story: heaven/hell/horsemen/human extinction. Still, loads of fun, and the comparisons made to Zelda in terms of the game play are very much in this game's favour - it kind of feels like the Zelda I've wanted for a few years now... no giant empty open worlds with so little to do.

Aside from that, a couple of indie games I highly recommend for a laugh:

http://www.kongregate.com/games/Rete/dont-shit-your-pants

http://adamatomic.com/canabalt/

Give them a go - they're free and browser-based, so easy to jump into.

Almost time for Bioshock 2 and Heavy Rain... then God of War 3 and FFXIII to suck my life away.


----------



## furious styles

Lina said:


> I want to play Mass Effect 2. Any pole dancers this time?



yeah, go to the bar on the omega mining station


----------



## Micara

Normally, I'm strictly a Guitar Hero gal, but I put aside my guitar and tried the new Super Mario World that I got for Christmas... boy did that bring back memories! I used to RULE Mario back on NES and SNES, but apparently I've lost my edge because I got frustrated on World 2 and gave up for the time being. I also tried my hand at Call of Duty, but that didn't last long because I couldn't figure out what I was doing!  

On the computer front, I've been playing Sims 3, but I get bored pretty quickly. Also, I've gone back to Club Pogo after a long absence, which explains why I've gotten approximately 12 hours of sleep over the past week! :doh:

I think it's time that Guitar Hero and I just bit the bullet and became monogamous, don't you?


----------



## Risible

Bioshock2 - preordered it through Best Buy, should be here on Tuesday. I'm on pins and needles here ... :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred

Bought Mirror's Edge and Punch Out yesterday with some birthday money. Mirror's Edge takes some getting used to but it's good. Punch Out is loooads of fun. I just beat Mr. Sandman.


----------



## Mathias

Risible said:


> Bioshock2 - preordered it through Best Buy, should be here on Tuesday. I'm on pins and needles here ... :smitten:



I'm on the fence with that one honestly. I didn't enjoy playing as a Big Daddy in the first game and that seems to be the main point of the second one. OTOH I'm looking for something to play since I finished Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I'm on the fence with that one honestly. I didn't enjoy playing as a Big Daddy in the first game and that seems to be the main point of the second one. OTOH I'm looking for something to play since I finished Batman Arkham Asylum.



I've been on the fence as well, but there are some exceedingly positive reviews out there right now. As I understand it, you play as an experimental Big Daddy, so it isn't as cumbersome as it was to play as the big brute in the first game. Shockingly enough, one thing the reviews are mentioning is that it's a much tighter story this time around - that has me excited as the story was definitely my high point with the first game (Would you Kindly?!)

How did you feel about Arkham by the end? I remember loving almost everything about it - it is the best 3D iteration of the Metroid-style of gameplay I've ever played, but that limp boss fight at the end was very frustrating - just another version of Bane in the end. Still, great game overall.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> I've been on the fence as well, but there are some exceedingly positive reviews out there right now. As I understand it, you play as an experimental Big Daddy, so it isn't as cumbersome as it was to play as the big brute in the first game. Shockingly enough, one thing the reviews are mentioning is that it's a much tighter story this time around - that has me excited as the story was definitely my high point with the first game (Would you Kindly?!)
> 
> How did you feel about Arkham by the end? I remember loving almost everything about it - it is the best 3D iteration of the Metroid-style of gameplay I've ever played, but that limp boss fight at the end was very frustrating - just another version of Bane in the end. Still, great game overall.




I liked it alot, but you're right it was a more or less another Bane fight. There were several points where I got lost or turned around. I think there should be an onscreen map in the second one.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I liked it alot, but you're right it was a more or less another Bane fight. There were several points where I got lost or turned around. I think there should be an onscreen map in the second one.



That would be very helpful. The map they had was serviceable at best. I just hope with the next one that even though it no longer takes place on the island, that they don't give too much - would hate for this to become some sort of Infamous/GTA open-world deal. What they had worked, so just refine and polish (and give us more Riddler challenges!)


----------



## pdgujer148

Finished Mass Effect 2 a couple hours ago--going through withdrawal.

Only one team member died. I can't figure out why. The game provided a 2 second cut scene of her lying on the ground. I'm kind of wondering if the game figured out that Miranda was my least favorite character-bitch. Jack all the way.

Anyway. Amazing game! I'd start up another round, but there's Bioshock 2 to think about.


----------



## Risible

What do you all think of Dante's Inferno? I don't think it's out yet, but what's the buzz on it? I saw a commercial for it during the Super Bowl today; it looks interesting.


----------



## pdgujer148

Risible said:


> What do you all think of Dante's Inferno? I don't think it's out yet, but what's the buzz on it? I saw a commercial for it during the Super Bowl today; it looks interesting.



I played the demo. It plays almost exactly like God of War, but not as fluid.

Violent, cool monsters, lots of nudity (which seems odd for a demo).

I'm still interested. The art direction is interesting, and I'm kind of amused by the concept of translating Dante's cantos into levels.


----------



## Mathias

Risible said:


> What do you all think of Dante's Inferno? I don't think it's out yet, but what's the buzz on it? I saw a commercial for it during the Super Bowl today; it looks interesting.



I saw a review that I thought was kind of harsh. It said that the first hour or so is amazing but enemies get recycled after awhile. It kept getting compared to God of War 3 which I didn't think was fair.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

been playing Company of heroes recently, finally managed to get the Lan working which has been awesome though we're all at different levels of play at the moment, by far my favourite tactic is to drop paras and a-t cannons at the back of their base


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bioshock 2 for sure, just waiting, can't wait to pick it up on Tuesday.

I as well have been playing Infamous. My roommate bought me a PS3 for Christmas, so I'm going around trying to find PS3 exclusive games. I've been playing the first Ratchet &Clank: tools of destruction, Uncharted, and I'm currently actually playing Folklore, which is really doing a good job of getting my attention.

See you all online on Tuesday.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Going through Mass Effect 2 at the moment - with a return to Dragon Age: Origins and Fallout 3 on the cards in the near future. Oh - and a bit of Champions Online when the urge gets to me.

D


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Been playing lots recently - the one and only benefit to being sick (food poisoning followed immediately by a week-long cold).
> 
> First up: Infamous for the PS3 again. I've beaten it once on good, now going for evil... after I might do the same with Bioshock and harvest the hell out of those little sisters - in prep for Bioshock 2, of course.



You're GOOD on your first playthroughs???? We are polar opposites, my friend 

So yeah, Bioshock II tomorrow...I am skipping work to pick it up. Just finished playing the first one for the 3rd time, and I'm still in the mood to rape some splicers in the ass with a cat corpse


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> You're GOOD on your first playthroughs???? We are polar opposites, my friend
> 
> So yeah, Bioshock II tomorrow...I am skipping work to pick it up. Just finished playing the first one for the 3rd time, and I'm still in the mood to rape some splicers in the ass with a cat corpse



Yeah, I do that because good is usually harder to play as than evil (especially with InFamous, where evil just blows the living hell out of everything) and I'm a punitive frakker on my first playthrough. Subsequent ones I want to have more fun, so that's when I play as evil. 

Still on the fence about when to pick up Bioshock II... think I might wait, as I'd much rather spend money this month on Heavy Rain, and next month is just going to be a money drain with FFXIII, God of War 3, 3D Dot Heroes, and a Dragon Age expansion... not sure when I will ever play any of these, but Bioshock, as much as I want to play it, is sadly down at the bottom of that short list. Still plan on getting it, just no idea when.


----------



## tonynyc

I can see the anticipation for Bioshock 2. The Game stores have been putting up the big posters promoting the game. 

The promos on TV look pretty good -plus those commercials make clever use of tunes made famous by Bobby Darin for the first & an early Jazz tune by Annette Hanshaw for the second. 

 Bioshock Theme - Beyond the Sea- Bobby Darin

BioShock 2 Theme Song - Daddy Won't You Please Come Home- Annette Hanshaw


----------



## Risible

tonynyc said:


> I can see the anticipation for Bioshock 2. The Game stores have been putting up the big posters promoting the game.
> 
> The promos on TV look pretty good -plus those commercials make clever use of tunes made famous by Bobby Darin for the first & an early Jazz tune by Annette Hanshaw for the second.
> 
> Bioshock Theme - Beyond the Sea- Bobby Darin
> 
> BioShock 2 Theme Song - Daddy Won't You Please Come Home- Annette Hanshaw



Just got my copy a few minutes ago, but have to wait until tomorrow morning before I can open 'er up. Will tomorrow _never_ come?


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Just got my copy a few minutes ago, but have to wait until tomorrow morning before I can open 'er up. Will tomorrow _never_ come?



*R*isible: What's the verdict? Was Bioshock II worth the wait?...


----------



## littlefairywren

That's what I want to know too!


----------



## Allie Cat

I picked mine up early yesterday morning, but I'm in Tennessee and my PS3 is in Pennsylvania, so I won't be playing until next week. I'm not even opening it until I get home so as to avoid madness


----------



## Mathias

The suspense is killing us!  since I'm snowed in, I'm replaying the 1st.


----------



## Risible

Okay, okay, kids, calm down! I got yer scoop right here! 

Unbelievably (to me, as I thought I had my schedule all cleared for today in anticipation of the game and I was primed to wake up at, like, 6 to get started), today wasn't a good day to inaugurate Bioshock2, so was only able to play for about 45 minutes so far.

That said - it's very, very close to the original in terms of graphics, gameplay, characters (with a couple of intriguing new exceptions), music, and atmosphere. It's like I picked up BS1 and downloaded an extension. The little sisters look and sound different, though. Not better, not worse - just different. Spookier, too. You watch as they draw blood loaded with Adam from an "angel", drink it down like some kind of ghoulish milkshake, then wipe their mouth with their sleeve ... :eat2:

One cool new tool that I've come across so far is the Hacker Tool. Unlike the tube-maze minigame of BS1, this is a new, quicker minigame with a bonus element. Was able to hack a security bot just like _that_. :smitten: I really like the drill that Big Daddy starts out with; goes right through them splicers. :wubu:

I loooove this game; it's very intense with its dark, oppressive environment ... and I feel like, with BS2, that I just got home after a long trip. Or, as the game says - "Daddy, I'm home!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Woo hoo, I can't wait to get my hands on a copy....thanks for the little tidbits Risible 

I don't think I will be able to play this in the dark then!


----------



## Risible

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I can't wait to get my hands on a copy....thanks for the little tidbits Risible
> 
> I don't think I will be able to play this in the dark then!



Have you played BS1? I know I was spooked by it at first ... in fact, I started the game at night and by the time I got to sleep a few hours later (already hooked on it) I dreamed - nightmared, actually - about Big Daddies ... their heavy, thudding footfalls, their agonized groans ... Scawy!


----------



## littlefairywren

Risible said:


> Have you played BS1? I know I was spooked by it at first ... in fact, I started the game at night and by the time I got to sleep a few hours later (already hooked on it) I dreamed - nightmared, actually - about Big Daddies ... their heavy, thudding footfalls, their agonized groans ... Scawy!



Yep, played BS1 and totally loved it.....but it scared me to the point of nightmares too!

I spent a lot of time during the game chanting out loud "it is just a game, it is just a game Kimberly" lol.


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> Yep, played BS1 and totally loved it.....but it scared me to the point of nightmares too!
> 
> I spent a lot of time during the game chanting out loud "it is just a game, it is just a game Kimberly" lol.



All this talk of BS2 is making me want to go back as well - see if I can rack up some more trophies. This time i'm going to go against the grain though and harvest every one of those little sisters.

Mmm, delicious Adam...


----------



## Wild Zero

Wanting ME2 but my buddy's been borrowing my 360 for the past month. So I'm tiding myself over by finally playing Wii. Addicted to _Tiger Woods_ and _Mario Galaxy_, picked up _MadWorld _tonight and digging it.


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I can't wait to get my hands on a copy....thanks for the little tidbits Risible
> 
> I don't think I will be able to play this in the dark then!



The portions in Arkham Asylum where you're hallucinating because of Scarecrow's fear gas are scarier.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> The portions in Arkham Asylum where you're hallucinating because of Scarecrow's fear gas are scarier.



I had a look at Arkhan Asylum in the shop the other day, and was really tempted...but I can only do one scary game at a time. I can be such a girl


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> I had a look at Arkhan Asylum in the shop the other day, and was really tempted...but I can only do one scary game at a time. I can be such a girl



It's not scary through and through - there are just three or four freak-out segments in the game. For the most part, it's just an amazing cross between a superhero game and a 3D version of Super Metroid (best game ever, IMHO)


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> The portions in Arkham Asylum where you're hallucinating because of Scarecrow's fear gas are scarier.





Edens_heel said:


> It's not scary through and through - there are just three or four freak-out segments in the game. For the most part, it's just an amazing cross between a superhero game and a 3D version of Super Metroid (best game ever, IMHO)



Ok boys, how many hours would I be looking at? You have both pretty much convinced me I should grab it. Um, what are the graphics like btw?


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> Ok boys, how many hours would I be looking at? You have both pretty much convinced me I should grab it. Um, what are the graphics like btw?



Graphics, sound, music and voicework are all top-notch. I think i clocked in around 10-12 hours, but I hunted down everything in that game and played some extraneous challenges as well.

Here's a clip of the opening - at 1:40 is when you can see the actual in-game graphics... damn pretty. And Mark Hamill does amazing work as the Joker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei2aYcsF7rA


----------



## Edens_heel

And another clip showing some of the varied gameplay, as it is not just a brawler but has a lot of exploration elements as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0hLk9bqDp4&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

Thanks for the clips Andrew, and yes I am sold. Wow, I can't get over how cool the Joker looks. It really is very pretty :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> Thanks for the clips Andrew, and yes I am sold. Wow, I can't get over how cool the Joker looks. It really is very pretty :happy:



Happy to be of assistance! It's one of the few games I've played in recent memory (along with Uncharted 2 and Darksiders) that I really wanted to play again as soon as I finished with it.

I'm struggling right now in deciding what to buy, as over this month and the next, 6 games I've been holding out for are all coming out at once: Bioshock 2, Heavy Rain, Final Fantasy XIII, God of War 3, 3D Dot Heroes, and the Dragon Age expansion... all those damn winter delays have caused too many to come out at once - forget not having the money for these games, I don't have the time!

... Starting to realize that I'm simply stockpiling games for one of two reasons: to keep my mind active when I retire and finally have a chance to play all these games, or to keep my mind off of the coming extinction of human kind in the event of the apocalypse, all that will remain being me and my consoles.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Hell, watching those videos made ME want to get the game. And I didn't really have much desire to in the first place! I love a game that's half-action, half-detective work, and half-gadgets/gizmos/graphics/gameplay (see: No One Lives Forever). At first, I was concerned it was just going to be a lot of brawling and fighting and Batman tidbits that I'd have no clue about. I think I'll invest the next bit o' spendin' money towards Arkham and a video card (mine would handle it, but it wouldn't look as nice as I'd like it to). Would have to be computer for me, but I know I've seen it in stores for PC, so I'm good.


----------



## 1300 Class

> (see: No One Lives Forever).


An oft forgotten gem of a game (and its sequel to).


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Ok boys, how many hours would I be looking at? You have both pretty much convinced me I should grab it. Um, what are the graphics like btw?



I'd gather around 8 hours if you go straight through and 12 if you're trying to get everything.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I'd gather around 8 hours if you go straight through and 12 if you're trying to get everything.



Thanks sweetie, I would definitely try and get everything....and I know where to come if I get stuck or lost


----------



## Fairlight88

I recently completed Trine. It was pretty good! The story was interesting and there was enough of a challenge to keep me hooked til the end. The only thing that could have been better was the ending (a bit anticlimactic, IMHO). Otherwise, it was a good game! I also went on a bit of a Star Ocean (First Departure on PSP) binge over the weekend.

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to play very much as of late due to unforgiving amounts of homework.  Oh well, college is almost at a close!


----------



## pdgujer148

The hype has consumed me.

4 hours sleep; 8 hour$ work, 1 hour commute: I pick up "Heavy Rain" from Best Buy (^) Wall Mart.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> The hype has consumed me.
> 
> 4 hours sleep; 8 hour$ work, 1 hour commute: I pick up "Heavy Rain" from Best Buy (^) Wall Mart.



Ditto. Cannot freaking wait. And then we get the 3-way punch of Dragon Age: Awakening, Final Fantasy XIII, and the best of the best for last, God of War III. I need to finish Darksiders asap (amazing game btw).


----------



## Gspoon

I have no idea what Heavy Rain is going to be like. The graphics are amazing... but I take it there won't be that much action. It looks like a shen mu (sp?) game.

Darksiders was fun, I had rented it. A lot like God of War, but also pretty bloody which was really cool too.

I am looking forward to FF though, I have never really owned a system that could play a FF. Well, one that could play a game that was actually numbered. So, I am looking forward to a really good RPG now. I have been kind of in a dark when it comes to RPGs since Dragon Age: Origins, but am looking forward to the expansion.

Also, I am an Xbox user now, as opposed to a Wii majority user.


----------



## littlefairywren

Is Heavy Rain only on PS3?
Tell me it is not so!!


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> Is Heavy Rain only on PS3?
> Tell me it is not so!!



Sorry - it's one of our most-anticipated exclusives.


----------



## littlefairywren

Edens_heel said:


> Sorry - it's one of our most-anticipated exclusives.



Noooo 
LOL, you make it sound like a special club! I think I will have to save up for a PS3 now.


----------



## Edens_heel

littlefairywren said:


> Noooo
> LOL, you make it sound like a special club! I think I will have to save up for a PS3 now.



-Totally- worth it, if even just for the two Uncharted games:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPAyGWKd6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKS8gokIZoY

There are other exclusives that are worthwhile as well, God of War III (in March, and the recently-released God of War Collection) chief among them. It's definitely worth looking into. The only 360 exclusives I really wish we had access to are the two Mass Effect games... would kill for those.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Anyone play City of Heroe/Villains? My global name is @GabrielNYC and I'm on the Liberty server in City of Heroes. Eventually I will add a person or 2 to the Virtue server.

Such a fun game. Save people, fight evil and team up with others to take down armies of robots, aliens etc.


----------



## russianhacker69

_finished ME 2 (epic) still hooked on mw2 and playing halo wars again :happy:_


----------



## littlefairywren

Edens_heel said:


> -Totally- worth it, if even just for the two Uncharted games:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPAyGWKd6c
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKS8gokIZoY
> 
> There are other exclusives that are worthwhile as well, God of War III (in March, and the recently-released God of War Collection) chief among them. It's definitely worth looking into. The only 360 exclusives I really wish we had access to are the two Mass Effect games... would kill for those.



Oooh, I really like the look of those.....thanks for the links. I love games like that!!
Mass Effect was brilliant (have not played II yet). Do yourself a favour, and get your hands on a 360 to give them a go.


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing (sort of) "Heavy Rain".

Warning: Game is heavily bugged. So far, it has froze during play twice, locked during loading screen once, and the soundtrack skipped for about 10 minutes. 

The 1st day 200+ MB patch does not help. Checked the Internets: Problem is common.

Game is otherwise kinda interesting.

Way to go Sony.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am loving Sims3 on my new, faster, better computer. thinking about getting myself the expansion pack this weekend. I want my sim to travel the world!


----------



## gangstadawg

HottiMegan said:


> I am loving Sims3 on my new, faster, better computer. thinking about getting myself the expansion pack this weekend. I want my sim to travel the world!



my computer rapes your computer with the power of intel core I7. but seriesly what are your system specs? also there is a sims 3 slidder hack so you can get VERY fat sims.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's a laptop with 2.4 dual core something or another and 4 gb of memory. My old puter was a lot slower.(1.6 w 2gig memory) It's not top of the line but it beats out my old one! I like the size choices you have with sims 3. It's fun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've been playing "Pac World 2" which ANNOYS THE PISS OUT OF ME. F-CK YOU, VOLCANIC PANIC. YOU'LL BE PANICING WHEN MY FAT ARSE COMES TO SQUASH YOUR MINI-FAT-ARSE >;O 


...On a side note. I Rented Mario Kart Wii, and have been playing that while I'm here at my dads for the weekend. I LOVE IT. It's so different, I suck at drifting, It's like when I First tried playing Mario Kart for the GBA... But something, somehow, Makes it EPIC.


..I want to play the silent hill games though ;( 


My Parents also have me playing Wii Sports to do my Wii Fitness Age, which I've mastered down to 26. And "Biggest Loser" The Videogame. Gooooods shoot me, I Hate those chipper Fawkz.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've been playing "Pac World 2" which ANNOYS THE PISS OUT OF ME. F-CK YOU, VOLCANIC PANIC. YOU'LL BE PANICING WHEN MY FAT ARSE COMES TO SQUASH YOUR MINI-FAT-ARSE >;O



I'm sense anger... wakka wakka wakka



I need to get back to Mass Effect 2 this week - I just haven't been able to sit down and game properly all week for some reason -


----------



## Melian

So I've beaten Bioshock II three times now....and am ready to pull myself away from it in time to start FFXIII on March 9th 

Man, what a fucking sweet game, that was. I've got 9 gamer tattoos and am now in the early drawing stages for a big daddy/big sister addition.


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian, how is Bioshock 2 compared to the first? I've heard a lot of people say that it made the first game feel less special, in a way. Also, how is the story? That was easily the high point of the first game...

As excited as I am for FFXIII next month, the game I can't wait for is God of War III. Been playing the PSN demo for the last couple of days and it's truly epic.

Currently, just finished Darksiders (awesome, which was totally unexpected), and am currently playing through Heavy Rain... not sure how I feel about it yet. It's got a fantastic premise and story, amazing visuals, but the control leaves a lot to be desired and a lot of the dialogue seems stilted, either through the writing or the execution of it. One thing I will say, however, is that within the first two hours of gameplay I had one of the most intense moments I've ever had in a game, accentuated by the fact that any of your four main characters can die at any point, and then they are gone for good - removed from the overall story. That adds a fantastic level of tangible stress to the situation... loving it from that angle. I'll give a better review once all is said and done... in other words, when I have the chance to play more after the Olympics are over.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BigFriendlyDave said:


> I'm sense anger... wakka wakka wakka
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back to Mass Effect 2 this week - I just haven't been able to sit down and game properly all week for some reason -


Not Anger. Late-Stage-Superb-Frustration.
I Killed over 100 Lives [Literally] Trying to beat that level.
I Detest it with every fiber in my being. [And that's a lot of fibers!]


----------



## gangstadawg

im currently waiting for battlefield bad company 2 for pc to come out on march 2nd. got my preorder set for release date shipping. if anyone is thinking about getting that game and you have a decent pc then get the pc version.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not Anger. Late-Stage-Superb-Frustration.
> I Killed over 100 Lives [Literally] Trying to beat that level.
> I Detest it with every fiber in my being. [And that's a lot of fibers!]



I hate those too - and then I normally discover the move that would have saved me weeks of torment - bleagh.

Blinky says "Death to the Pacman"

:bow:


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Melian, how is Bioshock 2 compared to the first? I've heard a lot of people say that it made the first game feel less special, in a way. Also, how is the story? That was easily the high point of the first game...
> 
> As excited as I am for FFXIII next month, the game I can't wait for is God of War III. Been playing the PSN demo for the last couple of days and it's truly epic.



Obviously, this is just an opinion, but I thought Bioshock II was every bit as good as the first...maybe even better. The story was of equal quality, and it really filled a lot of gaps created by the first game. Gameplay-wise, I thought they really made things more convenient for the player, for example, you don't have to toggle between plasmids and weapons - you can shoot someone while burning them, if you want, or grab a live guy with telekinesis and drill his guts out!! There were so many little additions like that, and one absolutely brilliant thing related to the little sisters that appears right before you enter the final bit of action. If anything, it made the first game MORE special, in that you gain a much deeper understanding of it.

Anyway, I was completely engrossed in this game. Every time I beat it (several different endings, btw), I immediately wanted to start playing again. My husband still hasn't touched the thing, and I bought it the second it was released! At the very least, I think you should borrow it from someone and give it a try.

Oh and God of War III is also going to be amazing. In August of 2009, I got to play the almost-finished version at a gaming con for about 25 min - had to fend the nerds off with a stick (ok....it was a cactuar toy). Fucking sweet, is all I have to say.


----------



## Fairlight88

I was going to trade in my Xbox 360 (one of the original pro models with a 20GB HDD. Seriously, this thing sounds like a JET ENGINE when I turn it on!) in order to put some money down toward the Final Fantasy XIII bundle, but Gamestop would have only given me $50 because the disc tray "does not function _perfectly_." It's a well-known manufacturing error in the early batch of systems. Yeah, I was more than a little pissed about that.

I'll see if I can sell it on campus for its true value and tell Gamestop to suck it! ... then preorder the bundle a few seconds later because I'd feel bad (that, and I really want the bonus faceplate for preordering).


----------



## Tanuki

Taking a break from Rerereplaying Mass Effect 2 to play Heavy rain, I am only a few hours into it but I like it, its a nice change and surprisingly fun change of pace.

Also just started playing the first Final Fantasy for the iPhone witch I am surprised with, I was hesitant to try it on the iPhone but so far I have no problems with the controls, its really nice to play... and hopefully will tide me over till FFXIII!


----------



## Melian

With one week to kill until FFXIII, I don't want to buy another new game and get really involved in it....so I've been playing all varieties of non-committal old games. It's getting weird, though.

Last night I was playing Kolibri on 32X, and then Moonwalker on Genesis. :S

Guess Moonwalker is worth a nice chunk of change, these days!


----------



## Allie Cat

Melian said:


> With one week to kill until FFXIII, I don't want to buy another new game and get really involved in it....so I've been playing all varieties of non-committal old games. It's getting weird, though.
> 
> Last night I was playing Kolibri on 32X, and then Moonwalker on Genesis. :S
> 
> Guess Moonwalker is worth a nice chunk of change, these days!



Ha, Moonwalker. I have that game, couldn't get past level 2...


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> With one week to kill until FFXIII, I don't want to buy another new game and get really involved in it....so I've been playing all varieties of non-committal old games. It's getting weird, though.
> 
> Last night I was playing Kolibri on 32X, and then Moonwalker on Genesis. :S
> 
> Guess Moonwalker is worth a nice chunk of change, these days!



I was feeling kind of "meh" towards FFXIII until listening to the latest Active Time Babble podcast. Despite my intense hatred for Nomura's design and the game's aethsetic (for the record, I think VI and XII are the best designed and illustrated entries in the series), I keep hearing that the story is surprisingly tight and more engaging than past entries - save for a few annoying man-children that almost every FF since VII seems to want to shove in there (looking at you, Cloud, Squall, and Tidus... I mean, Larsa in FFXII had more balls than those three, and he was only a kid!).

So I'm going to head out and reserve a copy of that today. More importantly, however, is the reservation for God of War III I'll be making at the same time. Now THAT will be an amazing frakking game.


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> I was feeling kind of "meh" towards FFXIII until listening to the latest Active Time Babble podcast. Despite my intense hatred for Nomura's design and the game's aethsetic (for the record, I think VI and XII are the best designed and illustrated entries in the series), I keep hearing that the story is surprisingly tight and more engaging than past entries - save for a few annoying man-children that almost every FF since VII seems to want to shove in there (looking at you, Cloud, Squall, and Tidus... I mean, Larsa in FFXII had more balls than those three, and he was only a kid!).
> 
> So I'm going to head out and reserve a copy of that today. More importantly, however, is the reservation for God of War III I'll be making at the same time. Now THAT will be an amazing frakking game.



Wow, I think we have the same opinion of the series, as a whole - that doesn't happen too often, since most people want to argue that VII was the best (I hated it). Honestly, I hardly ever agree with game reviews, so I've just been hoping that XIII will be as good/better than XII with nothing to back it up, beyond a few trailers and screenshots


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> Wow, I think we have the same opinion of the series, as a whole - that doesn't happen too often, since most people want to argue that VII was the best (I hated it). Honestly, I hardly ever agree with game reviews, so I've just been hoping that XIII will be as good/better than XII with nothing to back it up, beyond a few trailers and screenshots



That IS rare! I got into the series with IV (II on the SNES), so VI was like a revelation. VII I didn't mind when it came out, but it was not so special when you broke down the characters and plot... the fact that it had a mamma's boy for a villain (who doesn't actually kill Aerith - it's one of his clones, people!) just made it pale in comparison to the genocidal - and victorious for a large part of the game - villain that was Kefka.

As for XII... I don't think I've ever sunk so much time into a game (150 hours total to do everything, including kill Yiazmat - never been so OCD about a game). I not only loved almost all the characters (could have done without Penelo), but it had one of the best stories in the series for me. Never, at any point, was the world or universe in danger. It was dark. It was political. Hell, it was Shakespearean (patricide, yay!). Once you got a handle on the Gambit system, it stood far above most of the others.

I don't doubt that I'll enjoy XIII, but I do worry that it just won't measure up to the last entry in the series (I've heard it's very similar in structure to X, being a series of long coridors and not much else until near the end of the game, when it finally opens up the world). Oh well - if it blows, I'll just dive back into XII or Dragon Quest VIII and start up a new game. Or maybe give Fallout 3 a shot (damn things been collecting dust for a year now).


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I am now going slightly gaga.

With Tron Legacy (the film out at the end of the year) there's a new game, Tron Evolution, coming out - wow - and it's going to be on the PC - even better - still haven't figured out whether I'm going to have a 360 or a PS3 by the end of the year - had both last year, but that's a long story.


----------



## Risible

Finished BS2, now on to Batman AA.

I like BS2 better than 1; a few new toys, and I liked the story better. Both have the same great effects and affect; same moody music; same excellent graphics ... It was fun having a Big Sister, though. Didn't have that in the first go-round.


----------



## russianhacker69

_drooling at the new reach trailer and finally finishing up dragon age, yay graphic/texture mods  _


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Are there any good RPG's out for the Wii? Does anyone know?


----------



## Risible

Your Plump Princess said:


> Are there any good RPG's out for the Wii? Does anyone know?



Zelda Twilight Princess for Wii is the only one I know of ... I don't have Wii, but I played it on Gamecube and it was loads of fun.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> Are there any good RPG's out for the Wii? Does anyone know?



I've heard Baroque is good. Also a Sakura Wars game is coming out like next month I think, it's supposed to be good. Dokopon Kingdom is an interesting one, from what I've heard it's a party RPG like Final Fantasy meets Mario Party.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Liked Twilight Princess for the Gamecube. I've considered renting it for the Wii, Just to see what gameplay would be like. But I heard rumor of a new Zelda game coming out for the wii, so I'm not sure. 


..Okay, I HAVE To LOL at the thought of Final Fantasy meets Mario Party. That's just something I.. I can't even imagine. 


Thanks so much! I'll look into those. I also just got told about a game coming out called "The Last Story" or something, it sounds good too. 


I Just love my Wii so much, but game-wise, I'm at a loss. Lol. 
I spend most my time looking for games my little brother [7] can play. But never myself.


----------



## Adamantoise

Holy crap,Pokemon Sapphire. I should get on with my FFX game,but I can't be arsed at the moment.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Liked Twilight Princess for the Gamecube. I've considered renting it for the Wii, Just to see what gameplay would be like. But I heard rumor of a new Zelda game coming out for the wii, so I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> ..Okay, I HAVE To LOL at the thought of Final Fantasy meets Mario Party. That's just something I.. I can't even imagine.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I'll look into those. I also just got told about a game coming out called "The Last Story" or something, it sounds good too.
> 
> 
> I Just love my Wii so much, but game-wise, I'm at a loss. Lol.
> I spend most my time looking for games my little brother [7] can play. But never myself.



Honestly, I'm sorry to say that there really aren't any great RPGs for the Wii (and I wouldn't call any Zelda game an RPG - much more action/adventure, and WAY too long for what they are, but that's another argument). Even for the 360 and PS3 there really have not been too many great ones (save for Mass Effect 2 and the upcoming Final Fantasy XIII next week). Easily, the best platform this generation for quality RPGs has to be the DS - even if just for the Dragon Quest games. Worth every penny.


----------



## bmann0413

BEST. MARIO. RPG. EVER.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bmann0413 said:


> BEST. MARIO. RPG. EVER.


I -Was- Playing That for a while.
But I got So Lost.
And Confused.
I Epic Fail'd and decided to move on to other games. Lol.


----------



## bmann0413

Your Plump Princess said:


> I -Was- Playing That for a while.
> But I got So Lost.
> And Confused.
> I Epic Fail'd and decided to move on to other games. Lol.



I loved it. I mean, seriously, whoever heard of Bowser, saving the Mushroom Kingdom? Yeah, he was saving it so that he can try to take it over himself, but still... BOWSER SAVING THE DAY. EPIC WIN EXCEEDED.

Plus, I LOVED the final boss battle. Just battling against the epic evil of it was simply breathtaking. Seriously, I couldn't breathe for a while until I knew I was gonna win. And the music playing, PERFECT for a epic final battle.

Final Boss Battle


----------



## Allie Cat

Bowser helped to save the Mushroom Kingdom in Super Mario RPG back in the day


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Divals said:


> Bowser helped to save the Mushroom Kingdom in Super Mario RPG back in the day


AW! YOU BEAT ME TO IT!

I was TOTALLY Gonna bring that up! Post-Stealer! Lol


----------



## bmann0413

Divals said:


> Bowser helped to save the Mushroom Kingdom in Super Mario RPG back in the day



Well, I KNOW that. lol

It's just never been so epic as it was in Bowser's Inside Story. lol


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> AW! YOU BEAT ME TO IT!
> 
> I was TOTALLY Gonna bring that up! Post-Stealer! Lol



Hehehe. Sooorry 

Was going to say something yesterday but then I forgot. Long live SMRPG!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Did either of you ever play "Paper Mario" ? 

The Similiarities between the two games are so .. Shocking.


----------



## pdgujer148

I finished "Heavy Rain" tonight. Just about everyone died. That was semi-intentional.

I'm not convinced that this is the future of gaming, but I have to admit that there was more than a couple sections of the game that left me shaking.

The key is to make a pact with yourself that you will accept whatever the game throws at you--no resets. Every decision counts.

The game will let you off the hook for the first few hours, but during the endgame, every bad decision results in a grave. 

The path I took with one character is really subtle. It is possible to survive a bad decision earlier in the game, but the path to receiving a positive outcome is super difficult.

I anticipate picking this up every few months just to see how I can change events by making different decisions.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> Did either of you ever play "Paper Mario" ?
> 
> The Similiarities between the two games are so .. Shocking.



Nuh uh, I never have. I'd like to but haven't come across a copy I could afford v.v


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Divals said:


> Nuh uh, I never have. I'd like to but haven't come across a copy I could afford v.v


I Borrowed it from a friend, the original one for N64. I want to get the sequel for Gamecube, and the other one for Wii. [/Slight Mario Obsession.]


I Got to admit, though.
I really, really loved the game play of it. 
But nothing compares to SMRPG


----------



## 0nlnn

Let's see, rented Bad Company 2 and Modern Warfare 2 yesterday. I'm at the end of BC2, I have like 2 levels left, and then I am gonna get started on MW2. Planning on getting my fill of both this weekend so by Tuesday I can take them back and grab FF13 and some other game. I got the 2 games out for a month thing from Blockbuster. Man, March is a beasty month for gaming. BC2 just came out, got FF13 in a few days, C&C 4, God of War 3 (even thought I don't have a PS3 >.<). Man, it feels good to be a gamer.


----------



## Edens_heel

Still slowly working through Heavy Rain (and loving it). Up next, Final Fantasy XIII, then an all week marathon: God of War: Chains of Olympus, God of War, God of War II, and finishing off the saga with God of War III.

Anyone else do that? Like, if a film series you love is coming out with a final installment, do you marathon the preceding chapters? I tend to do that more and more, as a way of trying to absorb the entire story all at once. If I can, I do it with games as well - like I will definitely be plugging through Uncharted 1 and 2 again when 3 is about to be released...


----------



## JMCGB

Doesn't exactly qualify as nerdy, but I have been playing the hell out of some FIFA 09!


----------



## Allie Cat

Edens_heel said:


> Still slowly working through Heavy Rain (and loving it). Up next, Final Fantasy XIII, then an all week marathon: God of War: Chains of Olympus, God of War, God of War II, and finishing off the saga with God of War III.
> 
> Anyone else do that? Like, if a film series you love is coming out with a final installment, do you marathon the preceding chapters? I tend to do that more and more, as a way of trying to absorb the entire story all at once. If I can, I do it with games as well - like I will definitely be plugging through Uncharted 1 and 2 again when 3 is about to be released...



I do that with books. My favorite series are The Wheel of Time and A Song of Ice and Fire, and every time a new one comes out I power-read through the preceding books (up to thirteen now for Wheel of Time and four for ASIF)

If I did that for games though I'd never have time to play the new ones


----------



## Fairlight88

I just preordered the Final Fantasy XIII Xbox 360 bundle yesterday on Amazon. Looking forward to playing the hell out of it!


----------



## gangstadawg

0nlnn said:


> Let's see, rented Bad Company 2 and Modern Warfare 2 yesterday. I'm at the end of BC2, I have like 2 levels left, and then I am gonna get started on MW2. Planning on getting my fill of both this weekend so by Tuesday I can take them back and grab FF13 and some other game. I got the 2 games out for a month thing from Blockbuster. Man, March is a beasty month for gaming. BC2 just came out, got FF13 in a few days, C&C 4, God of War 3 (even thought I don't have a PS3 >.<). Man, it feels good to be a gamer.



BC2 totally rapes MW2 online wise. i wont touch mw2 after how they messed over us PC gamers.


----------



## Edens_heel

Divals said:


> I do that with books. My favorite series are The Wheel of Time and A Song of Ice and Fire, and every time a new one comes out I power-read through the preceding books (up to thirteen now for Wheel of Time and four for ASIF)
> 
> If I did that for games though I'd never have time to play the new ones



I do it with books as well, though in a different sort of way - if I am reading a book, and loving it, and I find out it's a part of a series, I'll put it down and hold out until every book in the series is out, then power through them all at once (doing that right now with David Peace's Red Riding Quartet). The only time I've done it the way you are doing it is with Harry Potter - read them all asap, then again upon each new release.

I only do it with games that are genuinely connected. For example, I'd never do it with a FF because they are all unique worlds and stories. But for something like God of War, where they've been pushing this as the conclusion to a trilogy (and considering the massive cliffhanger that the second game provided, it better be), I'll make the effort. It's more or less just a story thing with me - if the tale is good, I want to absorb it all at once. Same with some TV shows - when Lost is finally over, I intend to marathon the shit out of those DVDs, just to take it all in at once (definitely has improved some shows for me, like Galactica and Angel - shows that suffered when only on once a week).


----------



## Commander Keen

I spent the last 4 hours going start to finish in Portal doing the new radio transmissions achievement. Portal 2 announced! Excited! :O


----------



## Fairlight88

I've been spending some more time in Portal, myself. I acquired all of the radio transmissions and am currently in the process of getting gold medals in all of the challenges.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

i've got a choice tonight - Gridrunner Revolution, Portal, Mass Effect 2 or Torchlight -

Choices, choices

I'm off to roll a D4


----------



## Melian

ONE MORE DAY.........



stupid fucking correction for all-caps....


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> ONE MORE DAY.........



Makes me all the happier I finished Heavy Rain last night - brilliant game, btw, even if the writing isn't always top notch and the control takes a lot of getting used to. What the game does achieve, however, is making me feel more tension - genuine, not shock tension, like you'd feel playing a survival horror game, but real I-don't-know-how-I'm-gonna-get-out-of-this tension - than I've ever felt in a game before (particularly a late in the game escape sequence from a hotel and another from a flaming apartment building... wow)


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Makes me all the happier I finished Heavy Rain last night - brilliant game, btw, even if the writing isn't always top notch and the control takes a lot of getting used to. What the game does achieve, however, is making me feel more tension - genuine, not shock tension, like you'd feel playing a survival horror game, but real I-don't-know-how-I'm-gonna-get-out-of-this tension - than I've ever felt in a game before (particularly a late in the game escape sequence from a hotel and another from a flaming apartment building... wow)



I heard that the controls in that game were really annoying - is this true, in your opinion?

And yes, you don't want to take on a behemoth like FFXIII with unfinished business somewhere else


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> I heard that the controls in that game were really annoying - is this true, in your opinion?
> 
> And yes, you don't want to take on a behemoth like FFXIII with unfinished business somewhere else



Here's the thing: Yes, at first, they are annoying. The main problem I had was when a camera angle would cut moving from one room to another and I would still be pressing a specific direction, only that direction would now be totally wrong. That does happen and it is annoying at first, but it never totally hampers gameplay or puts you in a precipitous situation. If anything, I was only really getting annoyed because it was such a cinematic game, and those moments broke the illusion a little bit (oh how I would have killed for it to have controlled like Uncharted 2... so fluid). As for some of the other control issues, like pushing multiple buttons at once (like sometimes having to hold R1, then LI, the O, then X, then doing something with the right analog stick - and all at once), that actually worked very well, because the difficulty with each sequence of button presses was matched by the difficulty and number of movements required in a specific scene - it should be hard on you, in other words, because it's hard on the character, if that makes any sense. Those moments actually made me feel more into the game and ratcheted up the tension in a good way.

While there are control issues, and while it does take some getting used to, the game is entirely worth it. The first few hours plod along, but this is a game that hinges its conceit entirely upon the concept of momentum - shifting fast between scenes and building to one climax after another as you close in on the identity of the serial killer at the heart of the tale. At no point did any of the control issues make me want to stop playing, and late in the game i grew to love and really appreciate the controls for what they managed to convey.

Very much recommended when all is said and done. (though if you can stand to read subtitles instead, play it in French - the acting is better and the lips sync up more fluidly, as Quantic Dream is based in Paris).


----------



## patmcf

Call Of Duty Mw2 

Ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playing "Wind Waker" For my brother. . and to avenge my epic fail-ness that lead to me not completing it years ago when I rented it.


Also playing "Super Mario World".  Downloaded it onto the Wii earlier today. I'm SO FREAKING HAPPY. 

One has NEVER Seen this fatty so damn happy, EVERRRR.


----------



## gangstadawg

patmcf said:


> Call Of Duty Mw2
> 
> Ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



activision for the lose.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> activision for the lose.



Don't forget Bobby Kotic as well.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> Don't forget Bobby Kotic as well.



yeah he is a douche. and he had a hand in f***ing up the PC version of MW2. no dedicated servers wtf was they thinking. who ever thought that getting rid of dedi servers for the pc version was a good idea should have been fired.


----------



## Edens_heel

gangstadawg said:


> yeah he is a douche. and he had a hand in f***ing up the PC version of MW2. no dedicated servers wtf was they thinking. who ever thought that getting rid of dedi servers for the pc version was a good idea should have been fired.



At this point, Kottic has driven the public perception of Activision right into the shitter. Same day he shit-canned the Infinity Ward heads, he also canned a fan-made sequel to the PC Kings Quest games that was going to be released for free. The catch? The game, which had been in production since 2002, was given the complete green light and all the assets from the original King's Quest creators, Vivendi, which was just recently bought out by Activision. So even though the game was given the OK, and was going to be released for free, Kottic still saw the need to shit on 8 years of hard work. Seriously, I don't know what he expects from the public if he keeps treating other developers and consumers the way he is (pumping out plastic instruments like vials of crack).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol.. I am assuming all the nerds here that got FFXlll are off playing it and too busy to tell anyone here how amazing it is?


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol.. I am assuming all the nerds here that got FFXlll are off playing it and too busy to tell anyone here how amazing it is?



So far? Not so. The visuals are excellent (though I am playing on an SD tv, so the text looks like ass). But story, characters and gameplay are, a couple of hours into it, leaving me feeling as if this is a sort-of limp follow-up to the amazing FFXII. Partly I'm just not feeling it as the music and character designs suck blue whale, the largest mammal one could suck. Then again, it's the same character designer as FFVII, VIII and X, and those are my least favourite entries into the series on an aesthetic, sound, and story telling level.

Don't get me wrong - it's easily one of the best RPGs on the next gen systems, but so far I'm not feeling the drive I've felt to press on that so many other RPGs give me within those first few hours (intrigue, interesting characters, etc.).

What I wouldn't give for another like XII... sigh.


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> So far? Not so. The visuals are excellent (though I am playing on an SD tv, so the text looks like ass). But story, characters and gameplay are, a couple of hours into it, leaving me feeling as if this is a sort-of limp follow-up to the amazing FFXII. Partly I'm just not feeling it as the music and character designs suck blue whale, the largest mammal one could suck. Then again, it's the same character designer as FFVII, VIII and X, and those are my least favourite entries into the series on an aesthetic, sound, and story telling level.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - it's easily one of the best RPGs on the next gen systems, but so far I'm not feeling the drive I've felt to press on that so many other RPGs give me within those first few hours (intrigue, interesting characters, etc.).
> 
> What I wouldn't give for another like XII... sigh.




Same. The cyber/industrial-factor did get me kind of wet, at first, but the characters are meh....some are outright irritating, like Hope and Vanille (wtf is with those names....). The plot is cool enough, but nothing spectacular yet. I'm going to play through, of course, because it's still a good game and all....but let's just say that yesterday I was too tired when I came home from work to even bother turning on my PS3.


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> Same. The cyber/industrial-factor did get me kind of wet, at first, but the characters are meh....some are outright irritating, like Hope and Vanille (wtf is with those names....). The plot is cool enough, but nothing spectacular yet. I'm going to play through, of course, because it's still a good game and all....but let's just say that yesterday I was too tired when I came home from work to even bother turning on my PS3.



Yeah, that's kind of how I feel. I'm just going to say it outright: Out of the three teams that Square Enix currently has working on Final Fantasy games (the Nomura team, which has done VII, VIII, X and XIII), the MMO team (XI and XIV) and Matsuno's team (some of which worked on IX, all of them worked on XII), this is the one that I appreciate the least. In fact, I'd say that this so far feels in terms of characters and plot like a big step back from X even.

Still good, still pressing on...


----------



## Allie Cat

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, that's kind of how I feel. I'm just going to say it outright: Out of the three teams that Square Enix currently has working on Final Fantasy games (the Nomura team, which has done VII, VIII, X and XIII), the MMO team (XI and XIV) and Matsuno's team (some of which worked on IX, all of them worked on XII), this is the one that I appreciate the least. In fact, I'd say that this so far feels in terms of characters and plot like a big step back from X even.
> 
> Still good, still pressing on...



What if I really liked 7, 8, and 9, was ambivalent about 10 and 12, and hate MMOs?

I mean, I'm going to buy this anyway but I still don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Edens_heel

Divals said:


> What if I really liked 7, 8, and 9, was ambivalent about 10 and 12, and hate MMOs?
> 
> I mean, I'm going to buy this anyway but I still don't really know what to expect.



Basically, if you loved 10, you're going to like this (it's feeling more and more like the aesthetics of 10 with a shittier story and less involving characters and battle system). If you were ambivalent about 10, I'd rent this first as it takes a LOT of the same ideals, but, despite being very pretty, dumbs it right down to the moron level.

The more i play, the less impressed I am. But then I have a long history with this franchise. Out of the main series (numbered) games, I'd say that 6, 12 and 4 are my faves (with 10 close behind), 7, 5, 2 and 9 as my least favourite (9 was good until they pulled the last boss out of their ass), with the others falling into the middle somewhere (though I am not counting 10-2 as that was, for all intents and purposes, an embarrassing hunk of shit pressed to a disc). If your tastes line up with my own, definitely give this a shot, but might be wise to rent first. I have heard that it takes several hours before it starts feeling anything like a Final Fantasy game in any sense of the term, and I am only a couple of hours in, but so far they have been the most confusing (as to the plot and characters) and most underwhelming couple of hours I've yet played in this series of games.


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm playing Final Fantasy 13 right now--7 hours in.

The battle system improves significantly once the character obtain multiple roles and the paradigm shift mechanic comes into play. I like the fact that certain tedious upkeep tasks have been simplified. For instance, you only need one potion to heal the whole party. Most of your attention is then spent on making appropriate paradigm shifts-manipulating the various skills of the party to suit the situation at hand. It might seem dumb to hardcore players, but I think it is sort of elegant.

The characters are straight from Central Casting--you can pretty much guess what their story arc will be a couple hours into the game. I'll wait and see. Hopefully something will happen that shakes things up.

The story is a mess.

Yes, 7 hours in, the game is incredibly linear. Just press forward for the most part.

I hate the camera, and even the auto adjust doesn't work the way it should.


----------



## Melian

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm playing Final Fantasy 13 right now--7 hours in.
> 
> The battle system improves significantly once the character obtain multiple roles and the paradigm shift mechanic comes into play. I like the fact that certain tedious upkeep tasks have been simplified. For instance, you only need one potion to heal the whole party. Most of your attention is then spent on making appropriate paradigm shifts-manipulating the various skills of the party to suit the situation at hand. It might seem dumb to hardcore players, but I think it is sort of elegant.
> 
> The characters are straight from Central Casting--you can pretty much guess what their story arc will be a couple hours into the game. I'll wait and see. Hopefully something will happen that shakes things up.
> 
> The story is a mess.
> 
> Yes, 7 hours in, the game is incredibly linear. Just press forward for the most part.
> 
> I hate the camera, and even the auto adjust doesn't work the way it should.



I want to add to this....

The more I play, the less I like this game. I don't know how many hours I'm in now, but my characters all have a few levels in a few job classes (and yes, I'm just gonna call them job classes....). 

Basically, the game just insults you, over and over again. The plot is ok, but they way they do it is retarded and unoriginal. The characters are annoying and I basically just want them to die (not the best view to have for the player). Fundamentals aside, it has a lot of issues with the gameplay that really bother me.

1. You are constantly watching the bottom corners of the screen and shifting through menus....there is hardly any time to watch the enemies or even see your own spells - my husband complained that "fire, lightning and aero all look the same," and all I could say was, "I never really saw them..." It also likes to send you little messages up in the top left corner, so you can never see them either.

2. Your health depletes so randomly, that if you stop doing 1. you will die pretty fast, unless there is a medic in your paradigm, so you never really get into the battle.

3. But you don't WANT to get into the battle...not if you're a perfectionist, like I am, because after each one it gives you a fucking rank in huge stars. So if you use a potion, or slow down to strategize, or look up to watch the enemy for half a second, or decide to try out a new custom paradigm or spell, etc etc, you stop doing fast enough damage that your fucking rank drops. BUGS THE SHIT OUT OF ME. Where there used to be satisfaction with beating a boss by the seat of your pants, after 20 min or more...now there is just a big "screw you, you suck" awaiting you. And yes, 4/5 stars is already "not good enough" to me, so I've been enraged several times and had to go outside and smash glass bottles :doh:

4. WTF is up with the espers? In XII they were just useless, but here they are completely idiotic. No spoilers, but you have to use very irritating methods to obtain them....that's all I'll say about that.

5. Levelling is capped. There hasn't been much need to level, but I'd like to have the option...you can't fight as much as you want, and job classes (your only source of character development) only become available when it says they are available. Ugh.

Seriously, I think my main issue is the ranking. It's making me insane, trying to never get less than five...I am compulsive by nature, and this is ruining the experience - I wish you could turn them off, but you can't. Meh....but I do love that chocobo chick - he needs a spinoff game. XIII-2? LOL


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> I want to add to this....
> 
> The more I play, the less I like this game. I don't know how many hours I'm in now, but my characters all have a few levels in a few job classes (and yes, I'm just gonna call them job classes....).
> 
> Basically, the game just insults you, over and over again. The plot is ok, but they way they do it is retarded and unoriginal. The characters are annoying and I basically just want them to die (not the best view to have for the player). Fundamentals aside, it has a lot of issues with the gameplay that really bother me.
> 
> 1. You are constantly watching the bottom corners of the screen and shifting through menus....there is hardly any time to watch the enemies or even see your own spells - my husband complained that "fire, lightning and aero all look the same," and all I could say was, "I never really saw them..." It also likes to send you little messages up in the top left corner, so you can never see them either.
> 
> 2. Your health depletes so randomly, that if you stop doing 1. you will die pretty fast, unless there is a medic in your paradigm, so you never really get into the battle.
> 
> 3. But you don't WANT to get into the battle...not if you're a perfectionist, like I am, because after each one it gives you a fucking rank in huge stars. So if you use a potion, or slow down to strategize, or look up to watch the enemy for half a second, or decide to try out a new custom paradigm or spell, etc etc, you stop doing fast enough damage that your fucking rank drops. BUGS THE SHIT OUT OF ME. Where there used to be satisfaction with beating a boss by the seat of your pants, after 20 min or more...now there is just a big "screw you, you suck" awaiting you. And yes, 4/5 stars is already "not good enough" to me, so I've been enraged several times and had to go outside and smash glass bottles :doh:
> 
> 4. WTF is up with the espers? In XII they were just useless, but here they are completely idiotic. No spoilers, but you have to use very irritating methods to obtain them....that's all I'll say about that.
> 
> 5. Levelling is capped. There hasn't been much need to level, but I'd like to have the option...you can't fight as much as you want, and job classes (your only source of character development) only become available when it says they are available. Ugh.
> 
> Seriously, I think my main issue is the ranking. It's making me insane, trying to never get less than five...I am compulsive by nature, and this is ruining the experience - I wish you could turn them off, but you can't. Meh....but I do love that chocobo chick - he needs a spinoff game. XIII-2? LOL



I am in complete agreement, but I'd also throw in the soundtrack - after the bombastic, sweeping score that X and XII had, this just feels... mundane. Never before has the entire backbone of a Final Fantasy felt so entirely steeped in an anime vibe, and it does NOT work for this series.

I was thinking about this, why I'm having such a hard time already with this game. With every other Final Fantasy, I've always had a rose-coloured-glasses thing going on at first - when I'm first getting into them, I'll forgive almost anything and just let myself get swept up in the epic atmosphere. I'll love any of the games, and it's after I finish that I will look back and think "actually, that wasn't as hot as I thought it was." But with this one, that's happening immediately. This is now, obviously, a clear case of the Japanese ignorance of western game design finally hampering them. 

That, and Nomura needs to retire and take is uber-anime characters with him. I mean, there's no originality any more - Snow is Wakka, Lightning is Squall, Cloud and Auron rolled into one, Hope is Tidus, Vanille is Rikku... and that idiot in the fur with flaming orange hair is just a mistake. 

And the story is still making no goddamn sense!

I suppose if there's one thing I can say that's positive about the game - it's making me want to go back and play through XII again. That, and I'm getting close to putting it down to start up Dragon Age instead (haven't had a chance to play it yet). In so many reviews I've heard and read, they are all saying the same thing - that it does open up and eventually feel like a Final Fantasy should, but that it takes 25 hours to get to that point. In other words, half the game is this same frigging tutorial. I'm a few hours in, I'm finally gaining experience and being (gradually) told new elements of the battle system, but I don't know if I can make it to 25 hours if it keeps this pace. I have a busy life and, quite frankly, more engaging games to play. This might be the first Final Fantasy I have to simply put down... at the very least, I don't see myself marathoning it like I did so many of the others - it simply doesn't hold the attention for long enough to want to do that.

I don't think we're being unfairly harsh to the game either - fact is, we have rightfully come to expect a LOT from games in this series. They've continuously raised the bar, until now. But considering this took upwards of 4 years to make, it's so far a pretty huge disappointment. You'd think with that much time they could have at least thought up an interesting character or two...


----------



## Edens_heel

Kind of sums up my thoughts on the game, at least at this early stage:

http://www.edge-online.com/magazine/review-final-fantasy-xiii

Also worth noting, as I am such a lover of what they did with the previous game in the series, that XII had 15 perfect scores on Metacritic, while XIII so far only has 3... not that I'm competitive or anything... *cough*


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Kind of sums up my thoughts on the game, at least at this early stage:
> 
> http://www.edge-online.com/magazine/review-final-fantasy-xiii
> 
> Also worth noting, as I am such a lover of what they did with the previous game in the series, that XII had 15 perfect scores on Metacritic, while XIII so far only has 3... not that I'm competitive or anything... *cough*



LOL! I forgot about the score, so thanks for remembering to complain  Leona Lewis? Are they fucking kidding? Hahahahaha. 

Chocobo chick is still the best character in the game....


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> LOL! I forgot about the score, so thanks for remembering to complain  Leona Lewis? Are they fucking kidding? Hahahahaha.
> 
> Chocobo chick is still the best character in the game....



AGREED - and that is so sad, lol.

I can say this, when God of War 3 hits on Tuesday, FFXIII is taking a very distant back seat.

And for the record, I'm not so much trying to find things to complain about - I've just loved this series for too much of my life, and this game is just... disappointing. In every way, so far.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I'm still amazed that Fable III may be coming out on the PC as well as the 360 - Good old Peter Molyneux


----------



## gangstadawg

BigFriendlyDave said:


> I'm still amazed that Fable III may be coming out on the PC as well as the 360 - Good old Peter Molyneux



but fable 2 didnt come out to pc yet. microsoft is fucking over pc gamers royally.


----------



## deanbpm

I finally got around to completing Assassins Creed 2 today. The ending was really good.


----------



## pdgujer148

Melian said:


> Seriously, I think my main issue is the ranking. It's making me insane, trying to never get less than five...I am compulsive by nature, and this is ruining the experience - I wish you could turn them off, but you can't. Meh....but I do love that chocobo chick - he needs a spinoff game. XIII-2? LOL



 The ranking system isn't an improvement. As someone who almost never gets S rankings in action games I'm used to games telling me I suck.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lately just been playing Sengoku 3 and Vampire Hunter 2. And lots of streets of rage remake.


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Edens_heel

Playing through the God of War collection on the PS3 in anticipation of God of War 3 coming out on Tuesday... which means that, at least for now, I have shelved the extremely sub-par FFXIII. I'll get back to it eventually, but it won't be for a while.

Forgot how amazing even the first God of War is. Absolutely cannot wait to see the final part to this saga.


----------



## Nutty

Borderlands!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Super Mario World on the Wii, I downloaded it for 800 points. 


Also, "Just Dance" 
I. Frikkin. Love. This. So. Hard.Core.

But I DO what THEY DO, and It doesn't give me my damn credit! ..Stupid Things.


----------



## viracocha

biggirlsaresexi said:


> I played through Heavy Rain and it was awesome. Right now I'm working on Final Fantasy 13, and random old games(genesis, dreamcast, snes, etc.)



Speaking of Final Fantasy 13, how are people liking it? I didn't expect Lightning to be as similar to Cloud from 7 as she is. Otherwise, I've been going through the Megaman games in anticipation of Megaman 10. Am currently on Zero Alpha.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Just Beat "Super Mario World"

Never DID Find those damn red blocks! Grrrrr. 


Anyhow.
Now Just continueing with my obsession of "Just Dance" .. But does anyone else with a Wii, know of any Wii games available for purchase through the "Nintendo Shop Channel" that are worth it? I've only got 1200 points left to spend.


----------



## Melian

pdgujer148 said:


> The ranking system isn't an improvement. As someone who almost never gets S rankings in action games I'm used to games telling me I suck.



Games should not tell you that you suck.

They should say, "OH YOU BEAT ME SO BAD, MY ASS IS BLEEDING! BEAT ME AGAIN, HARDER, I LOVE IT! YOU ARE A FUCKING GOD!"

And then they should make you a sandwich and knit you a sweater. None of this backtalk business


----------



## Melian

viracocha said:


> Speaking of Final Fantasy 13, how are people liking it? I didn't expect Lightning to be as similar to Cloud from 7 as she is. Otherwise, I've been going through the Megaman games in anticipation of Megaman 10. Am currently on Zero Alpha.



We just finished ranting about this on page 30 

Update: I still think it kind of sucks, overall, but I am cycling through periods of enjoyment. Maybe, if I can reach that 25h mark where the game supposedly opens up, things will become awesome. Considering that I was way too busy all weekend to play for more than an hour, it's not looking too realistic, though....


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> We just finished ranting about this on page 30
> 
> Update: I still think it kind of sucks, overall, but I am cycling through periods of enjoyment. Maybe, if I can reach that 25h mark where the game supposedly opens up, things will become awesome. Considering that I was way too busy all weekend to play for more than an hour, it's not looking too realistic, though....



I keep feeling torn about this...

Considering it's a cross between FFXII and Chrono Cross, I love the battle system and how frenetic it is (plus, Paradigm shifting works in an interesting, albeit somewhat confusing manner). On the downside, however, I find that half the time I have no idea how multiple enemies have just magically been taken out as things can move TOO fast. And I do miss being able to control all three party members. At least in XII you had the option to do so, and if you didn't want to, setting up their gambits was like controlling them in a strategy-RPG kind of way. This game removes all that - holds your hand completely because it simply moves too fast. 

I do love the lack of random battles - two FF's in a row have done this and it makes the games so much more fun, especially when it comes to exploration. Now if only this game had somewhere off the beaten path to explore...

The music is passable, but nowhere near the series' best. Moments of brilliance, but overall it's more atmospheric and not all that epic (though I do love the opening cinema's music, before the title screen comes up)

The visuals are very good, though the game chooses a particularly ugly place to start the adventure (Hanging Edge looks like ass compared to what comes after).

Characters? Unoriginal and uninteresting so far... and I want to punch Vanille every time she makes some strange guttural noise that is supposed to be awe or wonder... flipping annoying.

The biggest thing eating at me, though, is the story. I'm actually finding it to be pretty interesting, but more than any other game I can think of (and I've been playing games since the atari 2600), this game is guilty of a rather huge literary sin - it tells you instead of showing you a damn thing. What I mean by this is that it tosses you into the middle of a universe and a conflict, but instead of finding an interesting way of relating the backstory to you, it tosses out confusing (and at first, very meaningless) terms and expects you to know what's going on - and the only way to really understand what's been happening or who anyone is (main characters or peripheral characters) is by spending pretty sizable chunks of time reading through an in-game datalog... it's like stopping a movie every few minutes to check wikipedia, greatly fucking up the momentum.

I'm enjoying it in spurts, but overall it is yet to grab me - which is a first for the series. I would still give it a shot as I know some who are melting for this game, but I'm not quite feeling it yet.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just Beat "Super Mario World"
> 
> Never DID Find those damn red blocks! Grrrrr.
> 
> 
> Anyhow.
> Now Just continueing with my obsession of "Just Dance" .. But does anyone else with a Wii, know of any Wii games available for purchase through the "Nintendo Shop Channel" that are worth it? I've only got 1200 points left to spend.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9uoFhAmuF4 :happy:


----------



## gangstadawg

played some more bfbc2 today and there was a hacker on one of the servers. dude k/d ratio was a key indicator that he was a aimbotting cheater.


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm currently playing Heavy Rain for ps3. AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

FatAndProud said:


> I'm currently playing Heavy Rain for ps3. AMAZING!!!!!



I'm trying to actually GET a Ps3 Slim. It's not going well so far.


----------



## deanbpm

I'm selling my PS3 has I have not got the time to play on that as well as my 360.

I played the dmeo of Heavy Rain and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Must Spread Rep Before Giving it to you again! Laaaame! 

BUT SANK YOU SANK YOU SANK YOU SO MUUUUCH!!  <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## msbard90

pokemon soulsilver- got it 2 days ago

...and no. Pokemon never gets old.


----------



## Fairlight88

I'm at the beginning of the 3rd chapter of FFXIII and enjoying it so far. Haven't picked it up in a few days partly due to homework and the fact that I've been finishing N+. That game is a royal pain in the arse!


----------



## pdgujer148

God of War 3. AMAZING!

I'm about 5 hours in (and I never play more than a hour a day) and had to force myself to stop playing.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> God of War 3. AMAZING!
> 
> I'm about 5 hours in (and I never play more than a hour a day) and had to force myself to stop playing.



Have it in my possession, but am powering through God of War 1 and 2 back to back, as a story refresher, before diving into the final act... cannot wait.


----------



## bmann0413

msbard90 said:


> pokemon soulsilver- got it 2 days ago
> 
> ...and no. Pokemon never gets old.



I just got it yesterday. Loving it so far.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BOTH OF YOU ARE LUCKY!

all I have is Regular Silver for my Gameboy Colour. 
Lol

on a side note: Never try to play "Just Dance" After celebrating for St. Patricks day. Bad, Very Bad.


----------



## Wagimawr

Mega Man 10.

...


----------



## Paquito

Pokemon FireRed on the Visual Boy Advance.

Loving this blast from the past.


----------



## FatAndProud

free2beme04 said:


> Pokemon FireRed on the Visual Boy Advance.
> 
> Loving this blast from the past.



I'm jealous.


----------



## deanbpm

msbard90 said:


> Pokemon never gets old.



I have got to agree. I love the Pokemon games.


----------



## msbard90

deanbpm said:


> I have got to agree. I love the Pokemon games.



Definitely, I have them all, even though I know red is like blue is like yellow, and gold and silver are alike, and emerald, ruby and sapphire, and leaf green and fire red... etc....... I just like collecting them and beating them. Gotta catch em all!


----------



## russianrobot

Wagimawr said:


> Mega Man 10.
> 
> ...



I broke so many controllers on Mega-Man it is not even funny. those freaking spikes always those spikes.....


----------



## Edens_heel

russianrobot said:


> I broke so many controllers on Mega-Man it is not even funny. those freaking spikes always those spikes.....



I can beat the first three and Mega Man X over and over again, but any others in the series are just ass rape on a disc (or cartridge, as the case may be). With that said, I think the only ones I'm yet to finish are 5-7 in the original series, and X7 and X8. Oh, and the new one, 10. That's just a fucking vicious game, no doubt about it.


----------



## Melian

I swear, the new Mega Man games were designed by a guy in a gimp mask, duct taped to a table, with his junk turning purple in some bondage/torture apparatus, who randomly lets out muffled screams about "more spikes...more lasers!!"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Seriously contemplating saving the pennies for the forthcoming 360 slim (apparently)

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/images-claim-to-prove-existence-of-xbox-360-slim


----------



## Risible

Just finished Batman Arkham Asylum, so am going back for the requisite (for me) second playthrough. It's been fun, Bats ... 

Got Heavy Rain followed by Borderlands coming up in the queue.


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> I swear, the new Mega Man games were designed by a guy in a gimp mask, duct taped to a table, with his junk turning purple in some bondage/torture apparatus, who randomly lets out muffled screams about "more spikes...more lasers!!"



Wow - first time a post has ever made me actually laugh out loud!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Your Plump Princess said:


> BOTH OF YOU ARE LUCKY!
> 
> all I have is Regular Silver for my Gameboy Colour.
> Lol
> 
> on a side note: Never try to play "Just Dance" After celebrating for St. Patricks day. Bad, Very Bad.



Psh. I only has the original Blue. I enjoyed Pokemon, but never really jumped into it full steam. Right now, I just earned enough coins at the slots for the Porygon, saving up now for the Dratini. I occasionally will pick up the GBA and get another 500-1000 coins before I go to bed. LoL


----------



## Commander Keen

I started STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl (I know, I'm slow) yesterday... and played it for something like 8 hours straight... Oh, and I met my first two bloodsuckers in the sewers. And of course my weapon has to jam in the middle of being attacked by the second one!


----------



## Allie Cat

Commander Keen said:


> I started STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl (I know, I'm slow) yesterday... and played it for something like 8 hours straight... Oh, and I met my first two bloodsuckers in the sewers. And of course my weapon has to jam in the middle of being attacked by the second one!



I love that game so much  And I was on the edge of my seat the entire way through the sewer levels. That game freaked me out in the best possible ways.


----------



## Paquito

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Psh. I only has the original Blue. I enjoyed Pokemon, but never really jumped into it full steam. Right now, I just earned enough coins at the slots for the Porygon, saving up now for the Dratini. I occasionally will pick up the GBA and get another 500-1000 coins before I go to bed. LoL



You can catch a Dratini in the Safari Zone. You can thank me later.

But preferably right now.


----------



## Mathias

free2beme04 said:


> You can catch a Dratini in the Safari Zone. You can thank me later.
> 
> But preferably right now.



Or I can capture Arceus as soon as I start the game with an Acton Replay.


----------



## Adamantoise

Grand Theft Auto-Liberty City Stories,Pokemon Sapphire and Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Final Fantasy 9

And I have to admit
The Leveling is SO much more tedious than I remember.

It's a good thing my Playstation cannot talk to me.
For the way I talk to it? I'm pretty sure it would go on strike, or worse.


----------



## msbard90

GTA IV was pretty good too. I played that a little while back


----------



## Gspoon

Currently playing FF13 and Pokemon HG... thus far... YAY!!!!


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Battlefield Bad Company 2 .. lotsa fun.


----------



## msbard90

Gspoon said:


> Currently playing FF13 and Pokemon HG... thus far... YAY!!!!



I'm really enjoying the pokewalker lol. I don't know why, its probably because it brings me back to my tomagotchi/gigapet days, but I love that thing.


----------



## NYCGabriel

City of Heroes (if anyone is on it, add the global @GabrielNYC)
Marvel Ultimate Alliance II
and I'm eagerly awaiting DC Universe Online

Someone is pressuring me to get into either Everquest or World of Warcraft.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

NYCGabriel said:


> City of Heroes (if anyone is on it, add the global @GabrielNYC)
> Someone is pressuring me to get into either Everquest or World of Warcraft.



Shoot - I've jumped over to Champions 

BFD


----------



## ZainTheInsane

Sadly, I have become re-addicted to WoW
EPIC FAIL!

In addition, Demon's Souls, Heroes 5, various online games, and Fallout 3 for the third time!
:happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Shoot - I've jumped over to Champions
> 
> BFD



I REALLY want to try Champions but my netbook doesn't run it so well yet Cities of XXXX flows smoothly. Am I missing something?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I can't wait until I can get a computer able to handle WoW

Right now, I am the proud owner of the "Fail-Tower 2000" ..or so I call it.

Best thing about it is that it runs XP. 

Everything else suuuuuuucccksss.


----------



## gangstadawg

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't wait until I can get a computer able to handle WoW
> 
> Right now, I am the proud owner of the "Fail-Tower 2000" ..or so I call it.
> 
> Best thing about it is that it runs XP.
> 
> Everything else suuuuuuucccksss.



WTF. your pc cant run wow? damn how old is it? is it running a pentium 3?


----------



## Allie Cat

It's got one'a them PENTOOTIUM PROCESSORS... *.*


----------



## tootsmendozer

i have been playing god of war three and it is fantastic


----------



## Edens_heel

Final Fantasy XIII - I'm enjoying it for what it is, which is still one of the best RPGs of this generation mechanically (there's something so polished about Japanese RPGs that so many American ones don't seem to have down, relying way too much on DLC and downloadable iterations to fix mistakes in a product rushed to market). 

I still am not fond of all the characters, but they have been growing on me to some degree. I appreciate the risk taken in telling the story in a different manner, with the Lost-style flashbacks to the Thirteen Days, but my biggest issue still remains with the creators leaving far too much information - essential information if you want to understand the frakking plot or character motivations - to be read in the datalog. It breaks from the experience all too often, and leaves you feeling as if there are massive gaps in the story (which there are if you just play the game as is, without spending large chunks of time combing through the updates in the log). Also, so far not really fond of the summons - don't seem to be too useful. The battle system has grown on me, but it's only truly interesting when you have a full party, which does not happen for far too long (I'm at the very end of Chapter 7 right now, and Fang and Lightning have just met up again with Hope and Snow). Still prefer the combat in FFXII, but that's because it felt like a beautiful mash-up of old FFs, MMO style, and what I wish a modern Zelda game would be more like.

Still, XIII is a definite step up from VII and VIII (and IX, if only for the fact that I hate the final boss that is pulled out of nowhere), but nowhere near the excitement or quality as VI, XII, or X. Recommended, but not glowingly.

Aside from that, God of War 3 is taunting me, sitting there waiting until I've finished playing God of War 2 in the PS3 collection (got to get the whole story at once for best effect). I've played it before, and beaten it, but I'm playing through now with CCC as she's never made it past the first game until now.


----------



## gangstadawg

Divals said:


> It's got one'a them PENTOOTIUM PROCESSORS... *.*



screw pentium get core i7 and rape everybody elses pc.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

NYCGabriel said:


> I REALLY want to try Champions but my netbook doesn't run it so well yet Cities of XXXX flows smoothly. Am I missing something?



Well I'm enjoying it - as much because I've been a player/GM of the Champions RPG for the last 25 years (wow!) 

Talking of Computer/RPG crossovers I'm off to read the Dragon Age RPG I got today

:happy:

Dave


----------



## NYCGabriel

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Well I'm enjoying it - as much because I've been a player/GM of the Champions RPG for the last 25 years (wow!)
> 
> Talking of Computer/RPG crossovers I'm off to read the Dragon Age RPG I got today
> 
> :happy:
> 
> Dave



man.. i used love that game back in the 80s!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Re-playing Super Mario World, it's my stress reliever.

Also playing Final Fantasy IX 

Just got Eiko, and am off to the Lifa Tree.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I'm very tempted to pick up a PS1 just to play FFVII and FFIX again


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I never played Final Fantasy IX before now, to be honest.

I played the Final Fantasy with Locke and Terra, and the one with Rosa, and then went up 8 and then straight to 10 and 10-2

Heh.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I never played Final Fantasy IX before now, to be honest.
> 
> I played the Final Fantasy with Locke and Terra, and the one with Rosa, and then went up 8 and then straight to 10 and 10-2
> 
> Heh.



Locke and Terra is VI (the best of the series IMHO), Rosa was in IV, and X-2 sucked soooo much that I gave up on it at the start of the final chapter - not from being stuck, but from getting sick of the characters.

I've played through VII and VII a couple of times, but only played through IX when it first came out, way back in 2000 (I think - might have been the year after). For some reason, I don't remember being "wowed" by it. So many claimed it to be their fave of the Playstation era games, but I never felt much for the world or characters (and I HATED the final boss... SPOILERS... he's pulled out of thin air, with no purpose to the plot that I could see, just to be a dick - I hate that! I want my villains to actually have a point to them!). I want to give it another try, though, so I'll likely download it when it comes on the PSN at some point, like VII and VIII already have. Sure I could just pop in the PS1 discs again, but I love having an excuse to download a new game, lol.

I do, however, prefer IX to XIII - very, very much.


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing "Just Cause 2".

The story is shit, and the voice acting is on par with "House of the Dead".

Still, this game is a blast to play. Last night I managed to do the following in one seamless sequence :

Grapple unto helicopter, toss the pilot out of the helicopter, chase down a caravan of trucks, parachute out of helicopter, land on top a truck, jump from truck to truck shooting baddies all the way, grapple the bumper of on truck and attach the other end to a passing building (result: the truck flips and takes out the car next to it), grapple a baddie, attach the other end to a lamppost and hang him, jump off the truck, grapple to a bridge girder, jump off, parachute to the river below, land on a boat, and on, an on, and on.

The game itself is immense and if filled with "I wonder what would happen if I..." moments.

Download the demo. This is fun stuff.


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> Final Fantasy XIII - I'm enjoying it for what it is, which is still one of the best RPGs of this generation mechanically (there's something so polished about Japanese RPGs that so many American ones don't seem to have down, relying way too much on DLC and downloadable iterations to fix mistakes in a product rushed to market).
> 
> I still am not fond of all the characters, but they have been growing on me to some degree. I appreciate the risk taken in telling the story in a different manner, with the Lost-style flashbacks to the Thirteen Days, but my biggest issue still remains with the creators leaving far too much information - essential information if you want to understand the frakking plot or character motivations - to be read in the datalog. It breaks from the experience all too often, and leaves you feeling as if there are massive gaps in the story (which there are if you just play the game as is, without spending large chunks of time combing through the updates in the log). Also, so far not really fond of the summons - don't seem to be too useful. The battle system has grown on me, but it's only truly interesting when you have a full party, which does not happen for far too long (I'm at the very end of Chapter 7 right now, and Fang and Lightning have just met up again with Hope and Snow). Still prefer the combat in FFXII, but that's because it felt like a beautiful mash-up of old FFs, MMO style, and what I wish a modern Zelda game would be more like.
> 
> Still, XIII is a definite step up from VII and VIII (and IX, if only for the fact that I hate the final boss that is pulled out of nowhere), but nowhere near the excitement or quality as VI, XII, or X. Recommended, but not glowingly.
> 
> Aside from that, God of War 3 is taunting me, sitting there waiting until I've finished playing God of War 2 in the PS3 collection (got to get the whole story at once for best effect). I've played it before, and beaten it, but I'm playing through now with CCC as she's never made it past the first game until now.



It's kind of growing on me, too. It has started to branch out a bit (I haven't played in a few days, but stopped after the whole team reunited and you can switch party members...finally), and I'm HOPING that after I finish the next short part, we will end up on Pulse or something and it will turn into a real RPG. The strategy element has also become much more important, so that's a definite plus. Please keep updating, Edens_heel! I like to compare with you :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> It's kind of growing on me, too. It has started to branch out a bit (I haven't played in a few days, but stopped after the whole team reunited and you can switch party members...finally), and I'm HOPING that after I finish the next short part, we will end up on Pulse or something and it will turn into a real RPG. The strategy element has also become much more important, so that's a definite plus. Please keep updating, Edens_heel! I like to compare with you :happy:



Absolutely! I'm enjoying it as well, because not only do we have oddly similar taste in the series (hard to find people who don't worship VII and it's pansy-ass villain), but I think we're the only ones on here really plowing through the game.

I'm hoping to finish chapter 10 and make it onto Pulse either today or tomorrow - in the Fifth Ark right now. I have to say, the game finally "clicked" for me with the fight against *SORTA SPOILERS* the revealed Fal Cie at the end of chapter 9 - the game does epic encounters very well, and when the battle system finally takes all the training wheels off, it's a fucking blast. I had a hard time accepting that I was auto-battling my way through most of the game, but you have to play it like that - the strategy is entirely in the paradigm shifts, and man does it get fun when you've got your team shifting between 5 or 6 different paradigms in a single fight, sometimes within seconds of one another.

I still have issues with the plot, but most of that relates to the way it is told - mainly, having the bullk of it as text that you have to actively engage from the menu rather than relaying it in some way through the game (aside from the loading screens). I appreciate the different approach, but I do think that as far as "subtle" plots go, XII did a far better job - minimalism instead of abstraction and confusion. The characters have grown on me a lot, though Chocobo Chick is still the best character in the game. But though I may not be in love with the delivery, the story itself has grown on me.

One thing worth nothing is that a lot of Final Fantasies, and RPGs in general for that matter, tend to really start out strong and then begin to falter in their later hours, losing steam with respect to the plot and the combat (especially as you become overpowered). My favourite RPGs manage to avoid that by always having something fresh up their sleave (Chrono Trigger's side missions, FFVI's World of Ruin, FFXII's Mob Hunts, Dragon Quest VIII's dragon battles), but this game seems to be doing the opposite of even those I just listed. Not only is it not falling into that languid trap, but it seems to be constantly accelerating and getting stronger and more engaging. It started off slow as all hell, and I would dread replaying it for those first 5-10 hours, but once you get to chapter 7, it starts to become an entirely new beast.

More thoughts to come as I abandon Cocoon for the lush atmosphere of Pulse.


----------



## Edens_heel

I take back all the kind things I said earlier about FFXIII - Fuck you, Cid Raines, you fucking cunt. Fuck you in the ass with a rusted fence post.

Every FF has that one fight where, no matter how prepped you are, no matter how high a level you are by that point in the game, the boss will tear you a new asshole. This is that fight (and it doesn't help that there is NO place to grind, to increase HP or skills - you're stuck facing him again, and again, and again...

@$%*!!


----------



## LisaInNC

tootsmendozer said:


> i have been playing god of war three and it is fantastic



I just started playing it too. I had it preordered and then life took over and I forgot to pick it up until this past Wednesday. I am liking it thus far.


----------



## Melian

Edens_heel said:


> I take back all the kind things I said earlier about FFXIII - Fuck you, Cid Raines, you fucking cunt. Fuck you in the ass with a rusted fence post.
> 
> Every FF has that one fight where, no matter how prepped you are, no matter how high a level you are by that point in the game, the boss will tear you a new asshole. This is that fight (and it doesn't help that there is NO place to grind, to increase HP or skills - you're stuck facing him again, and again, and again...
> 
> @$%*!!



Hahahaha....that's where I am, too. I fought him once last night, while ridiculously drunk, and he schooled me. Fought him two more times this morning, with different teams, died both times RIGHT as he was about to die. Maybe tonight there will be a rematch. And maybe I'll throw the controller through the tv.


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> Hahahaha....that's where I am, too. I fought him once last night, while ridiculously drunk, and he schooled me. Fought him two more times this morning, with different teams, died both times RIGHT as he was about to die. Maybe tonight there will be a rematch. And maybe I'll throw the controller through the tv.



Took me six tries until I realized my mistake - he was ALWAYS gunning for my party leader with his "kill-the-fool-with-one-long-ass-chain" trick. What you need is a Combat Clinic paradigm - have the leader and third person as a medic and the middle person (hopefully Fang or Snow as they are best at this job) as a Sentinel, to absorb the damage while you take the time to heal up.

I was ready to chuck the controller as well, but that's because on three of those deaths I couldn't even see his health bar anymore - that's how little he had left when the fucker killed my team leader.

On a more positive note, however, is that after that and one more Eidolon fight, Chapter 10 is done - I'm now exploring the glory of Gran Pulse, and it is AWESOME. Especially the beasts that literally make your team look like ants and wipe you out in one hit. It's totally insane and I'm loving it.

In fact, back to the previous point, get very very used to the Sentinel class - you will need it to survive as the fights from here on out get even faster and more brutal.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Red Steel 2-
I bought it yesterday. So far I really like it. I never played the first, but the mechanics are fairly good, and I like how physical it is. My only gripe is I have to put it on "Relaxed" to do strong strikes. "Normal" is of course the default, but I can't imagine putting it on "Athletic" and trying the strikes. I'd have to throw it like a baseball or something. lol

But that's the only gripe for now. It's a fun game, and I really dig the art and mechanics.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing FF IX

I'm totally loving this game, Lol.

And I admit, I nearly cried during the bit where Garnet becomes queen. 
...NEARLY Cried.

[-Sniffle-]


----------



## Melian

This is the most brilliant review ever.

Ripping FFXIII a new one.

I'm dicking around on Gran Pulse and am not really amused


----------



## Edens_heel

Melian said:


> This is the most brilliant review ever.
> 
> Ripping FFXIII a new one.
> 
> I'm dicking around on Gran Pulse and am not really amused



It is pretty fantastic, though I think some things were ridiculous to harp on - like the frigging footsteps. Mind you, I didn't even notice that.

I agree on the story and how the characters are first presented, but admit that both have grown on me. Yes, I did give it 20 hours and it did get "good", or at least a hell of a lot better than it began, but I am genuinely having fun with it now. I think the saving grace for me has been the one thing that has never before been the standout part of an RPG for me - and that's the combat. I pretty much love roaming Gran Pulse just to fuck around with the fights. Even though it's a weaker story than some of the other entries, I'm invested enough in it that I'll see it through to the end.

There have been two parts, however, where I've wanted to break the controller in half: Cid Raines (see previous rants) and the final Eidolon fight. Those were fucking nasty. But yeah, I'm digging it at last. Still pales in comparison to others, but it's fun for what it is (though on hiatus while I start God of War 3 tonight).


----------



## mcnasty518

CoD4v2 and Halo 3, fps never fail me. and both are instant classics.


----------



## gangstadawg

mcnasty518 said:


> CoD4v2 and Halo 3, fps never fail me. and both are instant classics.



i like fps but i cant stand playing them on a console EXCEPT console exclusive ones. PC all the way!


----------



## Edens_heel

Finally started God of War 3 - Holy hell that is one beautiful game. Just entered into the Palace of Hades and loving every minute of it so far.


----------



## Tyrael

Im almost done with god of war 3 , And its a amagawd good trip 

Also playing: FF13,Yakuza 3 and World of Warcraft (europe)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just hit the 60 hour point of Dragon Age - still some more to go but I don't want it to end


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> There have been two parts, however, where I've wanted to break the controller in half: Cid Raines (see previous rants) and the final Eidolon fight.



Agreed. Failed Cid twice and then figured out the right team to fight him. Fight for 15 minutes, Cid is down to a few thousand points, and my doom counter runs out.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> Agreed. Failed Cid twice and then figured out the right team to fight him. Fight for 15 minutes, Cid is down to a few thousand points, and my doom counter runs out.



Shit, I lost to Cid much more than that, but I had not gotten used to using or having a Sentinel in my party at all. Unless you've leveled up like mad somehow (seeing as there is so little room to grind in this game until Chapter 11), I don't think the fight can be won without a Sentinel as he will -always- target your team leader with that fuck-you-in-the-eye-and-drain-all-your-HP-in-one-chain tactic of his.

I've only made it a few hours into Chapter 11 and I'm definitely appreciating the breathing room the game provides at that point... never enjoyed just wandering and grinding more.


----------



## Edens_heel

I must be very near the end of God of War III - just made it to Hera's Garden after the epic battle with Cronos. Seriously, that was damn cool (would have been even more amazing had a game like Shadow of the Colossus not existed).

I'm loving this game, through and through. It's a blast to play and the story is just what I wanted from the conclusion to this series. If I had one complaint, it would be that I feel as if I'm blowing through the game at a much faster pace than the other entries (haven't even made it to the 6-hour mark and I know I'm nearing the final act), but with that said, unlike the other games, there hasn't been anything yet that has made me curse out loud and threaten the lives of the developers (for further reference on pain-in-the-ass game design, see the phoenix fire/pillar puzzle near the end of the second game). At this rate, this might be the first in the series that I try on a harder difficulty, though I'll have to see whether or not the final stages piss me off or not.

Amazing game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Srsly?

FFIX is getting Pretty DAMN ridiculous right now. 
Gah.
JUST GAH.

Ipsens castle = HELL
.. Simply put, . . Gah.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

JUST bought "Lego Batman" for Wii, and playing it.

Crazy. Ass. Sheeee-it

...Lol.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm trying SO. FUCKING. HARD. to not get addicted to Pokemon Platinum. One of my good friends gave me a DS that they weren't using anymore and the game as well.

I remember being hooked on this series in like 1995. Until about 2001.

POKEMON IS LIKE VIDEO GAME CRACK


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> I'm trying SO. FUCKING. HARD. to not get addicted to Pokemon Platinum. One of my good friends gave me a DS that they weren't using anymore and the game as well.


dooo eeeet

resistance is fuuuutiiiiiile!

C'mooooon

..  

I can't play pokemon games, otherwise I become addicted in a snap.
[So glad I still have THEORIGNAL Silver and my gameboy colour.]


----------



## doctorx

Just finished up Dragon Age Origins (including all the DLC and the expansion) and now I've been into FF XIII.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

so is the expansion for DA:O worth it then? Me, I'm just having more fun with Torchlight - one of the best value games available - the console folks will be enjoying it when it comes


----------



## Edens_heel

Spent my Easter finishing up God of War 3 (amazing, start to finish - my favourite of the four God of War games) and playing a ton of FFXIII, mainly due to a harsh need to level grind in Gran Pulse.


----------



## doctorx

BigFriendlyDave said:


> so is the expansion for DA:O worth it then?



It was fun, but it seemed really short and there's not that much replay value in it.


----------



## Edens_heel

Almost finished with FFXIII (I think). Chapter 12 is pretty frigging epic, all things considered. While I still have my problems with the story (mainly its delivery and that the "me too" vibe some of the terminology has can be confusing), at this point the combat system and "world under siege" mentality has me gunning for the end. One point of warning though, to those interested in the game: when you get to chapter 11, STOP. Take your time, smell the roses, and level grind like a sumbitch, because if you don't, when you go back to the world above in chapter 12, you will be sodomized by nearly every enemy encounter. I think I spent nearly 25-30 hours in chapter 11 and it's paid off. Basically, until you can wipe the floor with almost any enemy in chapter 11 (save for the lone adamantoise that is too big for words), keep grinding. It will be worth it, trust me.


----------



## Adamantoise

GTA:Liberty City Stories-finally got all 100 hidden packages. I've been trying to do the Taxi mission,but I keep running out of time. >_< Either that,or the taxi blows up.

Also,Pokemon Sapphire.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lego Batman on Wii
And FF9 on Playstation.

Also thinking of picking Pokemon Silver back up on the Gameboy Color. 

Hm..


----------



## Littleghost

Just finished the entire Tales of Monkey Island series. MAGNIFICENT. Just as smart and funny as I remember Monkey Island stuff to be. But now I'm screwed, because I want to go back and play all the old stuff and can't. Now I'm just biding my time until Portal 2 comes out for mac.


----------



## pdgujer148

Not playing anything. 

Played too much FFXIII on my plasma TV and not have noticeable image retention (not a burn, just uneven phosphor burn--it goes away fairly quickly) from the game interface.

Soooo...Just playing movies in the background and scrubbing the ghosts off my screen.

I love my TV, but it needs to much TLC.


----------



## Nutty

I recomend Left 4 Dead 2 cause not only is it great bashing in zombie skulls, but also a great team-based game that requires communication.


----------



## gangstadawg

Nutty said:


> I recomend Left 4 Dead 2 cause not only is it great bashing in zombie skulls, but also a great team-based game that requires communication.



i recommend the pc version over the console versions but thats almost any game that comes out to both platforms since pc version are almost always better than the console versions.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> i recommend the pc version over the console versions but thats almost any game that comes out to both platforms since pc version are almost always better than the console versions.



Except for all the stupid DRM they pack them with anymore.


----------



## Kinnaird

The old arcade version of Ninja Turtles through an e-mulator...

And when I say old, I mean old...

It came up in conversation last night, and now I'm addicted again...

I'll be downloading WWF Royal Rumble from 1991 at this rate...


----------



## gangstadawg

Divals said:


> Except for all the stupid DRM they pack them with anymore.



only ubisoft and EA are using messed up DRM methods more so ubisoft with its gotta be coinnected to the internet at all times bullshit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm a WoW girl. :blush: My first main, an orc lock, just hit 79 last night. Hoping for 80 tonight!


----------



## Edens_heel

Finished Final Fantasy XIII last night. Well, finished as in completed the main story, but still have a great deal of post-game stuff to do, such as hunts and collecting trophies/achievments. For all my criticisms of the game, the finale was terrific - very epic, and following the trend (I hope) started by FFXII, the final dungeon and boss actually made sense! No pull-a-bad-guy-out-of-their-ass-at-the-last-minute bullshit like in most RPGs (and FFs). The final series of fights (and the dungeon itself) were definitely challenging, and this is AFTER I spent nearly 30 hours just levelling up my characters as much as possible. Not the greatest entry in the series, but far from the worst when all is said and done.

Also, for those that have played/finished the game, I'll hold off from spoiling anything too much, but I loved how the logo illustration for the game actually made sense once seeing the ending cinematic. I definitely recommend the game, but with the caveat that you will be playing it for nearly 20 hours before it starts to rock.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> only ubisoft and EA are using messed up DRM methods more so ubisoft with its gotta be coinnected to the internet at all times bullshit.



And Activision, I think..


----------



## Nutty

gangstadawg said:


> i recommend the pc version over the console versions but thats almost any game that comes out to both platforms since pc version are almost always better than the console versions.



yeah i have it for pc. Pc version is the best one.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Divals said:


> And Activision, I think..



The cynic in me says they'll use this as an excuse to stop developing for the pc

pc game + OTT drm => lower sales of pc game => don't develop for pc since they don't sell 

oh well! :doh:

At least we'll still have Steam et al

and I'm still wondering if we'll ever see the sequel to Beyond Good & Evil

D


----------



## disaster117

I tried out Just Cause 2 today, (why you ask? just cause... >_> haha) and it was actually really fun. Started a game and got through like the first 2 missions and a stronghold, I like it so far. It's my boyfriend's so I'll have to just play it whenever I'm at his place but I'm definitely fine with that, :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

BigFriendlyDave said:


> and I'm still wondering if we'll ever see the sequel to Beyond Good & Evil
> 
> D



I really hope so. I loved that game. :wubu:


----------



## Edens_heel

Divals said:


> I really hope so. I loved that game. :wubu:



Ditto - one of the best games of the last generation (and still one of the coolest female protagonists not named "Samus").


----------



## 1300 Class

Just bought an xbox360 cause it was on sale. Been playing Ace Combat 6 and Fifa 10.


----------



## littlefairywren

I have been racing around on Forza Motorsport 3....but I finally grabbed Bio II, and I am going to crack it open today. But I am nervous about it. I want to love it as much as Bio, and I hate disappointment. Woo hoo, nigtmares tonight lol!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dance Dance Revolution X
Lego Batman
Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Mathias

I bought Devil May Cry 4 Lost Planet and Dead Rising in a bundle. I'll get a chance to try them out tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Nutty

I dunno about devil may cry but dead rising is one of the best 360 games i have ever played.


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing "Just Cause 2" because of all the Insane stuff you can do. Imagine and the act = crazy.


----------



## littlefairywren

So I have finally started playing Bio 2, and I am totally in love with Rapture all over again. But I have one small problem that I need help with guys/gals....it is giving me motion sickness! Running around in a Big Daddy suit, with a bubble helmet on gives me a feeling of claustrophobia (bizarre). Has anyone got any tips on how to avoid motion sickness when gaming, because I really want to play?


----------



## Adamantoise

GTA-Liberty City Stories. Finished the Noodle delivery,Paramedic,Firefighter,Vigilante and Taxi Driver missions. I need to find the unique stunts-I suck at them. :happy:


----------



## Nutty

Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> So I have finally started playing Bio 2, and I am totally in love with Rapture all over again. But I have one small problem that I need help with guys/gals....it is giving me motion sickness! Running around in a Big Daddy suit, with a bubble helmet on gives me a feeling of claustrophobia (bizarre). Has anyone got any tips on how to avoid motion sickness when gaming, because I really want to play?



Did you try lowering the look sensitivity in the options? That may slow things down a little bit.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Did you try lowering the look sensitivity in the options? That may slow things down a little bit.



Thanks Matt, I will give that a go :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

Currently embroiled in the Titan trials in FFXIII - attempting to five-star every cieth stone mission and snag a platinum trophy for the game (I have an addiction, I know). I'm getting to the point where I want to skull fuck the Neochu boss battle with a two-by-four. Fugh.

On a bit of a tangent, anyone else see this uneducated rant by Roger Ebert?

http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/04/video_games_can_never_be_art.html

Or the brilliantly-written counterpoints?

http://rocksolidaudio.wordpress.com/

http://justinmcelroy.wordpress.com/2010/04/17/games-arent-art-but-these-arent-games/

Curious to hear any thoughts/responses to this. I think Nick Suttner's blog/response hits my thoughts to a tee.


----------



## Risible

littlefairywren said:


> So I have finally started playing Bio 2, and I am totally in love with Rapture all over again. But I have one small problem that I need help with guys/gals....it is giving me motion sickness! Running around in a Big Daddy suit, with a bubble helmet on gives me a feeling of claustrophobia (bizarre). Has anyone got any tips on how to avoid motion sickness when gaming, because I really want to play?



Maybe try the helmet off? You can toggle that on/off in Options.

I loved BSII, it's one of my favorite games.


----------



## littlefairywren

Risible said:


> Maybe try the helmet off? You can toggle that on/off in Options.
> 
> I loved BSII, it's one of my favorite games.



LOL...now I feel dopey! I didn't know that, thanks Risible.


----------



## Nutty

I dunno i didn't feel the same feeling of wonder playing the second one compared to the first bioshock. The multiplayer is good however.


----------



## PhatChk

I am playing FFXIII, LOCO ROCO, AND WoW.


----------



## Nutty

PhatChk said:


> I am playing FFXIII, LOCO ROCO, AND WoW.



Loco Roco is awesome!


----------



## PhatChk

Nutty said:


> Loco Roco is awesome!



Yes it is, Except that after playing an hour the little music start getting to you. lol


----------



## KittyKitten

I was so much of a computer game nerd playing old school Sierra Games like King's Quest, Quest for Glory, Police Quest, Laura Bow, Gabriel Knight, Willy Beamish, you name a role playing computer game, I've played it! 


For video games, I've been digging Grand Theft Auto Vice City (I know it's old but it's the best of the GTA games).


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Almost finished Dragon Age - Mass Effect 2 next week - by then the Doctor Who downloadable games might be out - the graphics look seriously dodgy, but Charles Cecil is involved (Broken Sword trilogy, Beneath a Steel Sky), so the story should be well delivered. 

Dave
- wacca wacca wacca


----------



## Allie Cat

I just picked up an XBox 360 and Halo 3. I know what I'll be playing after I move XD


----------



## Risible

Nutty said:


> I dunno i didn't feel the same feeling of wonder playing the second one compared to the first bioshock. The multiplayer is good however.



Oh, I got slaughtered in the multiplayer. Literally - virtually.  You know how you get to pick your character? I, as always, picked the mage type, probably should have gone for the warrior type. So I wade into the fray and almost immediately get cut down by a Big Daddy. I'm, like, WTF? How do you get a Big Daddy? I didn't see that on the menu. It was probably someone who had leveled up, but if so, what was s/he doing picking off the newbies?


----------



## Nutty

Risible said:


> Oh, I got slaughtered in the multiplayer. Literally - virtually.  You know how you get to pick your character? I, as always, picked the mage type, probably should have gone for the warrior type. So I wade into the fray and almost immediately get cut down by a Big Daddy. I'm, like, WTF? How do you get a Big Daddy? I didn't see that on the menu. It was probably someone who had leveled up, but if so, what was s/he doing picking off the newbies?



Yeah don't worry i got owned in that game on the PC too many times, thats why i stick to a game I own in, L4D2


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> On a bit of a tangent, anyone else see this uneducated rant by Roger Ebert?
> 
> http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/04/video_games_can_never_be_art.html
> 
> Or the brilliantly-written counterpoints?
> 
> http://rocksolidaudio.wordpress.com/
> 
> http://justinmcelroy.wordpress.com/2010/04/17/games-arent-art-but-these-arent-games/
> 
> Curious to hear any thoughts/responses to this. I think Nick Suttner's blog/response hits my thoughts to a tee.



ebert can go screw himself with a film reel.


----------



## Edens_heel

gangstadawg said:


> ebert can go screw himself with a film reel.



Cheers to that - especially after his oh-so brilliant Tweet today: "It's not that I'm too old to "get" games, it's that I'm too well-read."

Yeah, the man can go fuck himself. He's passed beyond the borders of relevancy, that much is now crystal fucking clear.


----------



## Nutty

Roger Ebert just doesn't get video games. He should just stick to what he is good at: reviewing movies.


----------



## Edens_heel

Nutty said:


> Roger Ebert just doesn't get video games. He should just stick to what he is good at: reviewing movies.



Not even sure about that anymore - not after giving just one star to Kick-Ass. Especially when one considers that his issues were with kids getting into a film rated R (not the movie's fault, but the fault of the parents and the theatre staff) and seeing an eleven-year-old saying and doing such vulgar things (but for some reason Jodie Foster as a thirteen-year-old prostitute in Taxi Driver gets a pass). If his more prominent issues were with the content, structure or quality, then the one star would be acceptable, but he's taking a moral stance for the sake of it, and in doing so going back on arguments he has made in the past to contrary effect.

Yeah, even as a film reviewer, I think it's time he hangs up his hat.


----------



## Nutty

Edens_heel said:


> Not even sure about that anymore - not after giving just one star to Kick-Ass. Especially when one considers that his issues were with kids getting into a film rated R (not the movie's fault, but the fault of the parents and the theatre staff) and seeing an eleven-year-old saying and doing such vulgar things (but for some reason Jodie Foster as a thirteen-year-old prostitute in Taxi Driver gets a pass). If his more prominent issues were with the content, structure or quality, then the one star would be acceptable, but he's taking a moral stance for the sake of it, and in doing so going back on arguments he has made in the past to contrary effect.
> 
> Yeah, even as a film reviewer, I think it's time he hangs up his hat.



I dunno if he should entirely retire. Jodi Foster was a prostitute in taxi driver, but all she did in that movie was just dress kinky and was held in the arms of her pimp, you didnt see any vulgar acts (except maybe hearing some vulgar language). In Kick Ass you actually see a child murder people and beaten close to death. However, Kick Ass was an awesome movie and good film adaptation of the comics. That review and his Godfather Part 2 review are the only ones I find questionable. 

I think it's safe to say that Ebert should stick to his day job and not harass the video game industry.


----------



## willowmoon

Been playing Phantasy Star Online (Dreamcast version) offline on the hard level. 

FWIW, Dark Falz' third form is a BITCH.


----------



## willowmoon

Was playing "Sonic the Hedgehog 2" a couple of days ago -- in fact, my avatar has me rocking that "Sonic" t-shirt.

As much as I love retro video games, I usually suck at them -- but I still love them nonetheless.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Just got hold of Beat Hazard on Steam - another game that uses your music collection - and having fun shooting anything that moves

great way to relax


----------



## Nutty

Dragon Age: Origins
(It's like my 60th playthrough)


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> Cheers to that - especially after his oh-so brilliant Tweet today: "It's not that I'm too old to "get" games, it's that I'm too well-read."
> 
> Yeah, the man can go fuck himself. He's passed beyond the borders of relevancy, that much is now crystal fucking clear.



hella agree!


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> Was playing "Sonic the Hedgehog 2" a couple of days ago -- in fact, my avatar has me rocking that "Sonic" t-shirt.
> 
> As much as I love retro video games, I usually suck at them -- but I still love them nonetheless.



Awesome,dude-I love the old Sonic games. :bow:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

I'm currently playing Doug Williams Black College Football Experience on XBOX360...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Reliving my youth with a bit of Jet Set Willy


----------



## spiritangel

silly really but I have rather been obsessed with finishing Zuma of late lol just a marble popping game and it will not beat me lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My account was hacked and I have been unable to get through to Blizzard despite calling about 20 times today. Every time I get a "we can't talk to you right now b/c we're so busy, call back later" and no option to hold. *sigh.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

spiritangel said:


> silly really but I have rather been obsessed with finishing Zuma of late lol just a marble popping game and it will not beat me lol



Zuma was evil, had to walk away... could NEVER get the bubbles where I wanted them! So, I went back to my Bejeweled... XD


----------



## Allie Cat

I've started playing Guild Wars again.  Now I actually have someone to adventure with it's a lot more fun ^^


----------



## Mathias

I'm replaying through Batman Arkham Asylum and trying to solve all of the Riddler Puzzles.


----------



## littlefairywren

I adjusted the settings, I took my helmut off.....and still felt like I was on one of those rides, where you are upside down more than the right way up lol! But if I play in short bursts I am ok, and woo hoo I just adopted my first Little Sister!


----------



## Mathias

I'm gonna be so broke over the next month

Super Street Fighter 4
Split/Second
Red Dead Redemption 
Lost Planet 2 (Still gotta beat the 1st)
Bayonetta
A new hard drive to put it all on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yoshi's Island DS


----------



## Risible

Just started on Borderlands on the PS3; love the post-apocalyptia feeling. :wubu:



littlefairywren said:


> I adjusted the settings, I took my helmut off.....and still felt like I was on one of those rides, where you are upside down more than the right way up lol! But if I play in short bursts I am ok, and woo hoo I just adopted my first Little Sister!



And now you get to look forward to being visited by Big Sister! 



Mathias said:


> I'm gonna be so broke over the next month
> 
> Super Street Fighter 4
> Split/Second
> Red Dead Redemption
> Lost Planet 2 (Still gotta beat the 1st)
> Bayonetta
> A new hard drive to put it all on.



I joined one of those game rental outfits; got tired of collecting a bunch of games that I didn't like after shelling out for them. I like being able to return the duds and getting a new game to try. And the PS3 games (love the HD) are so expensive!


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks.


----------



## littlefairywren

Risible said:


> And now you get to look forward to being visited by Big Sister!



Holy cow...she is FAST! I tried to kill her, but got sick because I kept spinning around so fast trying to keep track of her lol. I couldn't stop laughing either, which made matters tricky! Thank goodness for those regeneration chambers.


----------



## Mathias

Anybody here have Super Street Fighter 4? I'm picking it up Saturday as an end of the semester with my sanity intact present to myself!


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Anybody here have Super Street Fighter 4? I'm picking it up Saturday as an end of the semester with my sanity intact present to myself!



I'm debating it - I haven't given my soul over to a fighting game since Soul Calibur 2 on the GC let me play as Link, but SSFIV is tempting. I think the only thing keeping me from it is the complete and utter understanding that I will get my ass handed to me if I so much as threaten to go online against a random opponent.

Them fightin' game skillz, they have a-left me. I might just devote myself instead to cleaning up the last 5 trophies in FFXIII before moving on to 3D Dot Game Heroes in May.


----------



## willowmoon

ThunderCats for the Commodore 64


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

willowmoon said:


> ThunderCats for the Commodore 64



Hope you're not going all retro on us - as I scoot off for a game of Elite on the BBC


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*@Willowmoon* *JEAAAAAALOUS*


...Oh, as for me. 

I'm playing FF9
I hope I'm close to beating it, but I don't know.
I'm kinda in a place where I am super fucked, though.
Because lack of Mogshops just SUCK.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

All I can add is ... Kupo!


----------



## Adamantoise

BigFriendlyDave said:


> All I can add is ... Kupo!



Kupo indeed. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> *@Willowmoon* *JEAAAAAALOUS*
> 
> 
> ...Oh, as for me.
> 
> I'm playing FF9
> I hope I'm close to beating it, but I don't know.
> I'm kinda in a place where I am super fucked, though.
> Because lack of Mogshops just SUCK.



Where abouts are you?


----------



## freakyfred

Alex Kidd in Miracle World for the Master System.

Ah memories.

Also getting Supa Street Fighta Fo' tommorow!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Adamantoise said:


> Kupo indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you?


I Just Fought The Green Chaos Gaurdian in *"Memoria"* then ran to a save point. I'm out of Eithers and Elixers, High Potions, and Tents. And the only person who now has MP left is Zidane. My Party members are Amarant, Dagger, Vivi, and of course Zidane. Their my highest-level Characters. Levels are between 55 and 59. 

...And, Kupo? [What's really sad is I'm such a Final Fantasy Lover, I actually say that in real life, usually when people say things that don't make sense, so it's kind of like "Huh?" ]


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing Super Street Fighter IV. Perfect!

It kind of creeps me out that I have been playing Street Fighter games longer than many of you have been alive (23 years).


----------



## willowmoon

Halloween for the Atari 2600 -- yes, it's based on the horror film


----------



## Risible

Hangin' out in the Borderlands. Cool game. Leveled up like four times just in the Lost Caves.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just Fought The Green Chaos Gaurdian in *"Memoria"* then ran to a save point. I'm out of Eithers and Elixers, High Potions, and Tents. And the only person who now has MP left is Zidane. My Party members are Amarant, Dagger, Vivi, and of course Zidane. Their my highest-level Characters. Levels are between 55 and 59.
> 
> ...And, Kupo? [What's really sad is I'm such a Final Fantasy Lover, I actually say that in real life, usually when people say things that don't make sense, so it's kind of like "Huh?" ]



I'm starting to get confused, and I'm not at all saying this to be arrogant, but I've heard so many people, here and in gaming podcasts and websites, talk about how hard FFIX is near the end, and especially how hard the secret battle with Ozma is. For some reason, I never experienced that. I thought the game, great as it was (except for the pulled-out-of-their-ass final boss... killed the story for me), was the easiest of the entire series. Then again, FFVIII and X handed me my ass several times over and I know too many people who blew through both of those as if they were cake. So maybe it's just me.

Now XIII, THAT is a bitch of a game to finish, especially when going for all the trophies (5 more to go!). Considering I've beaten nearly every side quest and the final boss more than once and I -still- can't take down an adamantoise in Gran Pulse without spamming death like a motherfucker on them, that should say it all.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Divals said:


> I've started playing Guild Wars again.  Now I actually have someone to adventure with it's a lot more fun ^^



good choice - was thinking of downloading the client again and getting the factions module - but i don't know if i;ll have the time


----------



## Edens_heel

Two more FFXIII trophies until I can move on to another game - just need to five-star two more c'ieth stone missions (62 and 64 for anyone else playing the game) and collect every weapon and accessory.

After this, thinking of moving on to the Assassin's Creed duet. Either that, or finally starting Fallout 3 or Dragon Quest: Origins.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

renewed City of Heroes for some reason, and now getting my behind royally kicked by Silver Mantis


----------



## Your Plump Princess

On My Wii, I'm playing "Super Mario World" and I was really effing stupid, and downloaded some dumbass game [using the rest of my wii points to do so.] called "GhostSlayer".


----------



## Nutty

Risible said:


> Hangin' out in the Borderlands. Cool game. Leveled up like four times just in the Lost Caves.



i got all dlc and i am level 61. Great game!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dear Sweet Fellow Zelda Nerds,
Please Help Guide Me!


......Has Anyone Played Majora's Mask? If so, would you recommend it? It's one of the very few zelda games I -haven't- played but -can- so I'm really debating it. But I can only get it for my Wii, since I don't have the cash on hand to buy the cartridge. D; 

...Sooo.. Is it worth it? Is it really, really worth it? What would you rate it out of 10? Compared to OOT? 

I'm so indecisive, I Just I Just don't know! It's going to cost me nearly all my points to download it onto my wii.. so I need to know if it's worth it. Cause if not, I'll hoard the points for better games. >_>; 


THANKS in advance! <3333



OH

For Relevancy Sake! 

I'm Playing "Super Mario World" [the SNES one. Yeah. Epic.]

And I totally unlocked the like, 'alternate universe' type thing.. I NEVER KNEW EXISTED!


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dear Sweet Fellow Zelda Nerds,
> Please Help Guide Me!
> 
> 
> ......Has Anyone Played Majora's Mask? If so, would you recommend it? It's one of the very few zelda games I -haven't- played but -can- so I'm really debating it. But I can only get it for my Wii, since I don't have the cash on hand to buy the cartridge. D;
> 
> ...Sooo.. Is it worth it? Is it really, really worth it? What would you rate it out of 10? Compared to OOT?
> 
> I'm so indecisive, I Just I Just don't know! It's going to cost me nearly all my points to download it onto my wii.. so I need to know if it's worth it. Cause if not, I'll hoard the points for better games. >_>;
> 
> 
> THANKS in advance! <3333
> 
> 
> 
> OH
> 
> For Relevancy Sake!
> 
> I'm Playing "Super Mario World" [the SNES one. Yeah. Epic.]
> 
> And I totally unlocked the like, 'alternate universe' type thing.. I NEVER KNEW EXISTED!



Majora's Mask is worth it, but to me, it was VERY VERY HARD -- I didn't have too much difficulty with Ocarina of Time, but "Majora's" --- well, let's put it this way ... I HAD to buy the strategy guide for it the very next day. It's very challenging.


----------



## Risible

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dear Sweet Fellow Zelda Nerds,
> Please Help Guide Me!
> 
> 
> ......Has Anyone Played Majora's Mask? If so, would you recommend it? It's one of the very few zelda games I -haven't- played but -can- so I'm really debating it. But I can only get it for my Wii, since I don't have the cash on hand to buy the cartridge. D;
> 
> ...Sooo.. Is it worth it? Is it really, really worth it? What would you rate it out of 10? Compared to OOT?
> 
> I'm so indecisive, I Just I Just don't know! It's going to cost me nearly all my points to download it onto my wii.. so I need to know if it's worth it. Cause if not, I'll hoard the points for better games. >_>;
> 
> 
> THANKS in advance! <3333
> 
> 
> 
> OH
> 
> For Relevancy Sake!
> 
> I'm Playing "Super Mario World" [the SNES one. Yeah. Epic.]
> 
> And I totally unlocked the like, 'alternate universe' type thing.. I NEVER KNEW EXISTED!



I loved Majora's Mask, though I agree with Willowmoon above - a strategy guide would come in handy to fully explore the game. Of course, you can look up FAQs online. OOT is my favorite of the Zeldas, but Majora's Mask is a lot of fun too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you guys so so so so so so much! <3


----------



## Edens_heel

I haven't played Majora's Mask, but I know several people who list it as among their favourites in the Zelda series, above even OOT.

Then there's me - no 3D Zelda comes CLOSE to besting A Link to the Past. FACT.


----------



## rellis10

Mainly FIFA 10 and Championship Manager 01/02 (it's soooo much better than the new ones)


----------



## Nutty

Let's hear it for Left 4 Dead 2!!!


----------



## Blackjack

While my laptop was without a power cord yesterday, I popped _Mercenaries_ into my dusty, long-dormant PS2. This might become a habit, even though I now have my power cord back. Which would actually be a pretty good thing, since I never actually finished it and it's such an awesome game.


----------



## Nutty

Blackjack said:


> While my laptop was without a power cord yesterday, I popped _Mercenaries_ into my dusty, long-dormant PS2. This might become a habit, even though I now have my power cord back. Which would actually be a pretty good thing, since I never actually finished it and it's such an awesome game.



It's a great game and the second one is fantastic for coop mayhem.


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> Then there's me - no 3D Zelda comes CLOSE to besting A Link to the Past. FACT.



Agreed. 

Zelda is the only Nintendo franchise that I refuse to accept in 3-D. I came close to finishing Wind Waker, but I was done in by the shard hunt in the last act. I didn't get much farther than the tutorial on the first Wii game.

I accepted 3D Mario instantly. 3D Metroid too. However, for whatever reason, I can't accept 3D Zelda.


----------



## gangstadawg

Nutty said:


> Let's hear it for Left 4 Dead 2!!!



pc version then yes but if you mean the console than no.


----------



## willowmoon

Edens_heel said:


> I haven't played Majora's Mask, but I know several people who list it as among their favourites in the Zelda series, above even OOT.
> 
> Then there's me - no 3D Zelda comes CLOSE to besting A Link to the Past. FACT.



Aw, c'mon now, what about Zelda: The Faces of Evil for the obscure Philips CD-I system? Best Zelda EVAH! Or not. I submit this for your consideration:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpLXo55yfw

I'll allow everyone else to jump in and make comments as needed.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

off for a quick burst of Audiosurf through Steam - trying to resist the Civ V pre-order screens


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> Aw, c'mon now, what about Zelda: The Faces of Evil for the obscure Philips CD-I system? Best Zelda EVAH! Or not. I submit this for your consideration:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpLXo55yfw
> 
> I'll allow everyone else to jump in and make comments as needed.



thats the shitiest zelda EVER!!!!!!!!!! its not even made by nintendo.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Just picked up the Fallout Trilogy yesterday. I've played the first one, never beat it... and Fallout 2 and Tactics will be brand new to me. For $15, I imagine there's a lot of gaming to be had there!


----------



## willowmoon

Maniac Mansion for the Commodore AMIGA -- love it !!


----------



## Risible

willowmoon said:


> Aw, c'mon now, what about Zelda: The Faces of Evil for the obscure Philips CD-I system? Best Zelda EVAH! Or not. I submit this for your consideration:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpLXo55yfw
> 
> I'll allow everyone else to jump in and make comments as needed.



lol wut

If that's their best shot at convincing me to pick up their game, yeah, think I'll just hold onto my buck 99 or whatever that game costs.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

willowmoon said:


> Maniac Mansion for the Commodore AMIGA -- love it !!



Good choice - but if we hadn't had Maniac Mansion, then we'd never have had Day of the Tentacle - still one of my all time favourites


----------



## willowmoon

Risible said:


> lol wut
> 
> If that's their best shot at convincing me to pick up their game, yeah, think I'll just hold onto my buck 99 or whatever that game costs.



Sadly enough, this game, along with other Zelda games for the CD-I, go for a lot of coin. But then again, many of the rarest games out there are usually the worst games out there (i.e. Custer's Revenge, Pepsi Invaders, Texas Chainsaw Massacre -- all for the Atari 2600)


----------



## willowmoon

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Good choice - but if we hadn't had Maniac Mansion, then we'd never have had Day of the Tentacle - still one of my all time favourites



Yeah LucasArts games were really good -- I loved the Secret of Monkey Island games as well.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Yeah LucasArts games were really good -- I loved the Secret of Monkey Island games as well.



LucasArts is still good. I know that I've played plenty in my life, and I'm replaying _Mercenaries _now and it's fucking great.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am downloading Majora's mask tonight and will start playing IMMEDIATLY.


Oh, Will check back later, I have to go change my Drool Bucket again.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat: Deception - ah,getting my butt kicked by Tanya is so much fun. Grrr! :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zelda: Majora's Mask


Holy Crap, Talk about Complex. 
Then again, it's hard for me to pay attention to both the video game, AND my rambling sibling. 

[/Slightly Irk'd. ]


----------



## pdgujer148

Playing demos...

Did I have a stroke or have they finally made the THQ UFC fighting games somewhat interesting? I dunno, after playing the demo, I kinda get it.


----------



## CAMellie

Monster Hunter Tri on the Wii. We got the super-duper deluxe edition that came with a shiny...controller? I dunno. It's black, it's cool, I get it, by why $59.99? Pft!


----------



## Mathias

Here's a synopsis of Super Street Fighter 4 online

I pick Makoto and the other 99.9 percent pick someone who has a projectile attack or fireball if you will. I bock, get in close get a few hits in. Get kocked back with a shoryuken to the corner. Fireball, fireball fireball, I jump get shoryuken'd. Repeat previous statement.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'd like to admit, I have SEEN THE LIGHT: Majora's Mask is EFFING HARD.


----------



## Mathias

I'm not playing anything for awhile, I just got my second RROD tonight. :sad::goodbye:


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I'm not playing anything for awhile, I just got my second RROD tonight. :sad::goodbye:



Thank you for reaffirming the reason why I will never own a 360 - literally EVERYONE I know who has had one has had to return it at some point because of this bullshit. It's inexcusable for a company with the size and finances of Microsoft to let this slide. Makes me suspect of anything they do, the fact that it's gone on so long with no sure-fire fix.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Thank you for reaffirming the reason why I will never own a 360 - literally EVERYONE I know who has had one has had to return it at some point because of this bullshit. It's inexcusable for a company with the size and finances of Microsoft to let this slide. Makes me suspect of anything they do, the fact that it's gone on so long with no sure-fire fix.



If Sony could make PS3 slims easier to find, I'd have gotten one by now.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> If Sony could make PS3 slims easier to find, I'd have gotten one by now.



That's so odd to hear - in Canada, they're everywhere. I've heard about the shortages on gaming podcasts, but it's certainly not a reality north of the border. I do wish I had waited a year or so for a slim, but I caved and bought the original PS3 with the release of MGS4 back in the summer of 2008.


----------



## Gspoon

Been playing Halo Reach Beta, quite fun actually. Some perks are better than others depending on the level. But overall, I'd say they have a great coming that is totally worth it 

But I am really excited for Red Dead Redemption and Starcraft 2, soooooo sooooon!


----------



## Fafnir

Red Dead Redemption... Comming very soon! lol


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> I'm not playing anything for awhile, I just got my second RROD tonight. :sad::goodbye:



Never mind! :happy: :bounce:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still Playing Majora's Mask
Even with a strategy guide: I'm getting getting pissed at it.

Goron Link Fucking SUCKS.
>;O 


..Then again, I'm playing it with a gamecube controller, on my wii.

Perhaps the camera angles were easier on the N64? 

-Dies-


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm schizo between "Alan Wake" and "Red Dead Redemption".

Chapter 2 of the former; 1.5% of the latter.

Both are bloody beautiful! Both are insanely detailed. 

"Wake" gets kudos for totally acing the Twin Peaks atmosphere while "Red Dead" gets stars for being Oscar worthy Eastwood.

I believe that "Wake" will be the first to finish, but "Red Dead" will be the one I play until "Fallout: Vegas.
'


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm schizo between "Alan Wake" and "Red Dead Redemption".
> 
> Chapter 2 of the former; 1.5% of the latter.
> 
> Both are bloody beautiful! Both are insanely detailed.
> 
> "Wake" gets kudos for totally acing the Twin Peaks atmosphere while "Red Dead" gets stars for being Oscar worthy Eastwood.
> 
> I believe that "Wake" will be the first to finish, but "Red Dead" will be the one I play until "Fallout: Vegas."



I almost want to buy a PS3 just for Red Dead.

But I don't have the money, so it wouldn't be "buy" so much as "steal".

After being disappointed by _Red Dead Revolver _and _Gun_- both of which were good, but seriously lacking- the amount of praise being heaped upon this game, coupled with the Leone feel of the first one, make me want it _sofuckingbad_.


----------



## willowmoon

"Ultima III" on an Atari 800XL computer -- I used to play this game on the Apple II back in the day, and am rediscovering this classic! Played the NES version a couple of days ago, which sucked -- fortunately the Atari 8-bit version is almost exactly like the Apple II version. Plus this one is an original and it has the maps & booklets.


----------



## Edens_heel

3D Dot Game Heroes on the PS3, which is exactly what everyone has been saying it is: a total rip off the original Legend of Zelda, but in the greatest way imagineable (even the music sounds like someone playing the Zelda theme backwards). It's the best nostalgia trip I've had in a long time - totally loving it.

Also trying to decide on whether or not I want to sink some cash into Split Second, or wait a few weeks for Transformers: War of Cybertron.


----------



## siegfried563

lost planet 2!!!!!!!!! it rocks  oh and unreal tournament 2004 is something i always play on my pc


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

willowmoon said:


> "Ultima III" on an Atari 800XL computer -- I used to play this game on the Apple II back in the day, and am rediscovering this classic! Played the NES version a couple of days ago, which sucked -- fortunately the Atari 8-bit version is almost exactly like the Apple II version. Plus this one is an original and it has the maps & booklets.



Funny thing is... I came across my Ultima Collection disk the other day - and it's just about to be installed on my PC.


----------



## bigbuttlover39

i wannnnt dead space 2 to come out right this second


----------



## willowmoon

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Funny thing is... I came across my Ultima Collection disk the other day - and it's just about to be installed on my PC.



Very cool -- I loved those earlier Ultima games!


----------



## Lamia

Well, I've been playing Final Fantasy X again. I like to get all the special weapons, primers, aeons. I love this game so much. The only bitch is I have to get a perfect 0.00 time to get the Tidus ultimate weapon. I did it once and almost had a stroke doing it. 

oh anyone remember an old game played on Apple you had a ship and you bought and sold opium and weapons and the goal was not to get caught. It was text based. I loved that game, but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> Well, I've been playing Final Fantasy X again. I like to get all the special weapons, primers, aeons. I love this game so much. The only bitch is I have to get a perfect 0.00 time to get the Tidus ultimate weapon. I did it once and almost had a stroke doing it.
> 
> oh anyone remember an old game played on Apple you had a ship and you bought and sold opium and weapons and the goal was not to get caught. It was text based. I loved that game, but can't remember the name of it.



Yes!! I remember that game and played it A LOT !!! It was called "Taipan"

http://www.mobygames.com/game/apple2/taipan/screenshots


----------



## Blackjack

Lamia said:


> The only bitch is I have to get a perfect 0.00 time to get the Tidus ultimate weapon. I did it once and almost had a stroke doing it.



If getting Wakka's ultimate weapon powerup isn't a bitch, then please come over my place and do it because I can't take that much fucking Blitzball for hours on end.


----------



## Kortana

Who's playing Red Dead Redemption?!?!?! If you looking for a Posse...add me though PSN : Citymouse77!!!

Level 13!!


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> If getting Wakka's ultimate weapon powerup isn't a bitch, then please come over my place and do it because I can't take that much fucking Blitzball for hours on end.



You know...I pretend that Wakka doesn't have one. I refuse to play blitzball. You know....I did dodge about 180 lightening bolts out of the 200 needed for LuLu's weapon, then the phone rang, distracted me and I got zapped...I threw a huge tantrum. I had to stop playing for a while after that....

Willowmoon AWESOME I have been wanting to play that forever!! It was my friend's game so I rarely got to play it so it's one of those things were I never got my fill of it so I still yearn to play it. Thanks!

Has anyone played Bayonetta? I really want to play it, but I only have a PS2 and I can't see upgrading just for that game.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just started playing Gears of War on my new 360. It's reminding me a lot of Army of 2 with that whole 'you must be under cover at all times or die instantly' mechanic. I love the chainsaw gun though.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Dug out Tron 2.0 - will try and finish it before the new Tron film is out


----------



## rellis10

Just started replaying Assassins Creed 2.....vast improvement on the first, which i still dont think was as bad as everyone says. 

I loved 2 the first time i played it, it's the gaming equivilent of Lost on the tv. Just keeps you going "wait...what just happened?!"


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat Deception-I finished arcade mode,beating Onaga (who is a cheap-move-using bastard in my opinion), Anyway-Koins! Woohoo!


----------



## freakyfred

Old Mega Drive (or Genesis) games such as Ristar and the like. Good times.


----------



## Mathias

Adamantoise said:


> Mortal Kombat Deception-I finished arcade mode,beating Onaga (who is a cheap-move-using bastard in my opinion), Anyway-Koins! Woohoo!



How'd you do that?!


----------



## 0nlnn

Mass Effect 1, Marvel Vs Capcom 2, and Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mathias said:


> How'd you do that?!



I think I used Li Mei the first time-it wasn't a clean run,so to speak. I lost the first couple of times. Onaga is sooo irritating! I used Nightwolf and Li Mei,so I've beat him twice. I think the key is to use combos with your weapon,like Nightwolfs' Tomahawks. Normal attacks don't seem to do much damage,I noticed.


----------



## pdgujer148

I don't know what to think about "Alan Wake".

On one hand the atmosphere, level of detail, and "Lynch does Lovecraft" vibe has me hooked.

On the other hand, three episodes in, I am dead sick of shining flashlights on the same shadow miners, following ridiculously linear paths, and collecting coffee thermoses.

I keep playing it like a survival horror game. However, the supplies are too plentiful and I end up having way too much ammo whenever a major confrontation occurs.

The game is an extended old-school grind (Banjo-Kazooie w/ monsters), but there is something about the game that makes the antiquated aspects tolerable.


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian is TORTURING me with Super Mario Galaxy on the Wii!!!! I don't know why, but I developed an instant HATRED for the game! He says I'm an NES Super Mario Bros. snob. I told him to kiss my ass.


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Mario Bros. for the gameboy advance,which I'm playing on my DS. Level 3-1 so far...


----------



## Fairlight88

Speaking of the old Super Mario Bros., I'm currently hooked on this game: http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover/ It's pretty freakin' sweet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

freakyfred said:


> Old Mega Drive (or Genesis) games such as Ristar and the like. Good times.


I. LOVED. Ristar.

But I could never finish the third to the very last level. D:


----------



## Lamia

CAMellie said:


> Adrian is TORTURING me with Super Mario Galaxy on the Wii!!!! I don't know why, but I developed an instant HATRED for the game! He says I'm an NES Super Mario Bros. snob. I told him to kiss my ass.



*tackles Mellie** I miss you!!! Congratz I heard about the upcoming nuptials


Oh and I am playings "A Bard's Tale" again...


----------



## Wild Zero

_Red Dead Redemption_

What a game.


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> *tackles Mellie** I miss you!!! Congratz I heard about the upcoming nuptials
> 
> 
> Oh and I am playings "A Bard's Tale" again...



Classic game! Used to play that on the old Apple II "back in the day". 

Still playing Phantasy Star Online Ep I & II -- I have three component pieces (out of four) needed to be able to withstand a boss' attacks, so I'm still hoping to find that last elusive piece. So far, the search isn't going well ....


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Classic game! Used to play that on the old Apple II "back in the day".
> 
> Still playing Phantasy Star Online Ep I & II -- I have three component pieces (out of four) needed to be able to withstand a boss' attacks, so I'm still hoping to find that last elusive piece. So far, the search isn't going well ....



I am playing the Ps2 version where the zombies and the skeletons "serve" each other in a dance off. It's awesome!

I also love when you kill enough chickens/tip cows uber chicken and or bull attacks you. It's a very amusing game.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

While I'm waiting for RDR and Blur on the PC - 

Last Remnant - ok, it's not quite Final Fantasy, but until we get a PC port past VIII it'll have to do


----------



## Christov

Muthafuggin *TETRIS* biotches!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Skate 3, mainly.

Forza 3 and Dungeon Crawl: Stone Soup on the side.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Orange Mage said:


> Skate 3, mainly.
> 
> Forza 3 and Dungeon Crawl: Stone Soup on the side.



I don't think i had ever heard of Dungeon Crawl before - but it is now tempting me.

Meanwhile

Finding the good tracks to play in Beat Hazard - haven't dared to try Tubular Bells yet - a 25 minute level!


----------



## Risible

Am an hour or so into Heavy Rain ... not hooked yet. I trust it gets better.


----------



## Mathias

I'm 4 missions into Devil May Cry 4. Awesome game and all, but I can't stand playing as Nero. He seems so... slow. Hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## patmcf

I just can't seem to kick my Call of Duty addiction. 
I am also playing Read Dead Redemption right now and Rockstar has finally made a successful Wild West video game - fun!


----------



## Edens_heel

Risible said:


> Am an hour or so into Heavy Rain ... not hooked yet. I trust it gets better.



MUCH, providing you get invested in the characters. Just don't even replay a sequence if it goes horribly wrong - let the story play out as it will, different every time.


----------



## pdgujer148

I am really enjoying "Red Dead Redemption". I don't want to overstate, but it is pretty clear that Rock Star has some of the best writers in the industry.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pdgujer148 said:


> I am really enjoying "Red Dead Redemption". I don't want to overstate, but it is pretty clear that Rock Star has some of the best writers in the industry.



I was offered the chance of having a job interview with Rock Star a year ago to do web stuff for them - but had to say no cause of relocation issues


----------



## gangstadawg

BigFriendlyDave said:


> While I'm waiting for RDR and Blur on the PC -
> 
> Last Remnant - ok, it's not quite Final Fantasy, but until we get a PC port past VIII it'll have to do


im sick of all the console ports to PC. they need a pc team for the game to take full advantage of a PCs capabilities. console gaming is fucking up PC gaming.


----------



## willowmoon

"Adventure" for the Atari 2600 -- godawful graphics, simplistic gameplay, but really a lot of fun -- the f**kin' bat is annoying tho.


----------



## Lamia

um don't like Half-Life.... waste of money *grumble*


----------



## Allie Cat

Lamia said:


> um don't like Half-Life.... waste of money *grumble*



Blasphemy!!! :shocked:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Divals said:


> Blasphemy!!! :shocked:




Is this the stoning?


----------



## rellis10

I'v really got bored with what i have for my 360, was gonna try and replay AC2 but that fell flat on it's face.

I tried to buy Red Dead Redemption at GAME a few days ago but got told i couldnt because i needed ID and didnt have any. ARGH. Gonna buy it on Play.Com when i get my first paycheque though, so who's laughing now!


----------



## Christov

So, I fired up my Xbox for the first time in forever to play Fallout 3 because I need a time sink to kill a couple hours, and within 30 minutes the game froze on me. 

Starting to remember why I decided I was going to forget about the Xbox and just get everything on PC now...


----------



## gangstadawg

Christov said:


> So, I fired up my Xbox for the first time in forever to play Fallout 3 because I need a time sink to kill a couple hours, and within 30 minutes the game froze on me.
> 
> Starting to remember why I decided I was going to forget about the Xbox and just get everything on PC now...



duh PC is a superier gaming platform (as long as your pc is decent especially your video card). and fallout 3 was the ABSOLUTE best on PC thanks to the GECK tools/mods.


----------



## gangstadawg

Lamia said:


> um don't like Half-Life.... waste of money *grumble*


wtf? half-life 1 and 2 was the shiznit. and mods for both also rocked. if you got the console version then maybe thats why you dont like it. get the REAL version the PC version.


----------



## Noir

as of late I have been switching off between three games. Red Dead for the 360, ModNationracers for PS3 and Star Craft II Beta on PC


----------



## The Orange Mage

Lamia said:


> um don't like Half-Life.... waste of money *grumble*



Before (and after!) everyone freaks their shit over this, you DO have to admit that Half-Life, even the most modern/recents ones, are really really stuck in the past in terms of gameplay. At this point I only play for the excellent environments and story.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

willowmoon said:


> "Adventure" for the Atari 2600 -- godawful graphics, simplistic gameplay, but really a lot of fun -- the f**kin' bat is annoying tho.



OMG! The memories of that game! I went and bought one of those new doohickies that lets you play old Atari games on something that looks like one of the old controllers for the Atari, JUST TO PLAY THAT GAME! This game and Combat shall never be beaten in the realm of Gaming.

Anytime the Yellow Dragon would chase after you and do his little bouncing thing, my brothers would call him Woodstock, after the bird from Peanuts.

And truth be told, I found the Magnet more annoying than the Bat. At least the bat you could fool to sometimes take dragons away, dead or alive! LoL When the bat had the magnet, it was nothing but trouble!


----------



## Blackjack

The Orange Mage said:


> Before (and after!) everyone freaks their shit over this, you DO have to admit that Half-Life, even the most modern/recents ones, are really really stuck in the past in terms of gameplay. At this point I only play for the excellent environments and story.



As far as FPS controls go, I've found the engine used in the HL games to be damn fine. I don't have extensive experience with it, but I consider it to be fluid and very comfortable. I'm really not sure what you mean when you say that it's "stuck in the past"- and I'm not trying to be antagonistic here, I'm honestly curious and a little puzzled.


----------



## Lamia

The Orange Mage said:


> Before (and after!) everyone freaks their shit over this, you DO have to admit that Half-Life, even the most modern/recents ones, are really really stuck in the past in terms of gameplay. At this point I only play for the excellent environments and story.



I hate first person shooters. I thought it was a different game. I am REALLY picky when it comes to the games I like. I think I own like 10 games that I love. I rotate through them. I need to try Game Advance or whatever it's called where you can try games out before buying in them. 

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate. This is what I enjoy doing in games. 

Finding treasure, solving puzzles, strategy, creating something, finding treasure, originality, challenging, finding treasure....

There are the games I have that I love:

Final Fantasy X, A Bard's Tale, Kingdom Hearts, Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud 2, GTA Liberty City, GTA San Andreas, Gauntlet, Dark Alliance, and The Sims/The Sims2 ...oh and Psychonauts.


----------



## Allie Cat

Lamia said:


> I hate first person shooters. I thought it was a different game. I am REALLY picky when it comes to the games I like. I think I own like 10 games that I love. I rotate through them. I need to try Game Advance or whatever it's called where you can try games out before buying in them.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate. This is what I enjoy doing in games.
> 
> Finding treasure, solving puzzles, strategy, creating something, finding treasure, originality, challenging, finding treasure....
> 
> There are the games I have that I love:
> 
> Final Fantasy X, A Bard's Tale, Kingdom Hearts, Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud 2, GTA Liberty City, GTA San Andreas, Gauntlet, Dark Alliance, and The Sims/The Sims2 ...oh and Psychonauts.



You oughta give Portal a try. It plays in the first person but it's an exploration/puzzle game through and through... plus it's the silliest game I've ever played.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blackjack said:


> As far as FPS controls go, I've found the engine used in the HL games to be damn fine. I don't have extensive experience with it, but I consider it to be fluid and very comfortable. I'm really not sure what you mean when you say that it's "stuck in the past"- and I'm not trying to be antagonistic here, I'm honestly curious and a little puzzled.



Incredibly linear and extremely basic gameplay/level design. You have a melee weapon, a pistol, a few automatic weapons, a shotgun, and then 2-4 alien/high-tech weapons. It's just a real pure late 90's singleplayer FPS with modern sensibility and great production values.


----------



## Noir

Me and you have EXTREMELY Similar tastes. I was raised on FF games and things sprouted from there for me. Not sure what systems you have exactly but some games I think you would like: Any Other Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts of course. All of them stick to the basics with a few adjustments here and there. If you liked X then I recommend start with the higher numbers like XII or even XIII. The lower numbers tend to be "too slow" for the people who started on the higher numbers (although some of my all time favorites are in the lower numbers). Also any of the Zelda Games. Those are always all about puzzles and finding treasure with some fun fighting system included. If you want to try a more "advanced" game. I would recommend the Mass Effect or Fable Series too. You make your own main character and throughout the game you make you own choices and the world/ ending of the game changes ans shifts based on the choices you make. On top of that, graphics are stunning, puzzles and treasure to find all over the galaxy and a great story too if you like sci-fi. Just some suggestions from a gamer.


----------



## Noir

Lamia said:


> I hate first person shooters. I thought it was a different game. I am REALLY picky when it comes to the games I like. I think I own like 10 games that I love. I rotate through them. I need to try Game Advance or whatever it's called where you can try games out before buying in them.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate. This is what I enjoy doing in games.
> 
> Finding treasure, solving puzzles, strategy, creating something, finding treasure, originality, challenging, finding treasure....
> 
> There are the games I have that I love:
> 
> Final Fantasy X, A Bard's Tale, Kingdom Hearts, Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud 2, GTA Liberty City, GTA San Andreas, Gauntlet, Dark Alliance, and The Sims/The Sims2 ...oh and Psychonauts.



Me and you have EXTREMELY Similar tastes. I was raised on FF games and things sprouted from there for me. Not sure what systems you have exactly but some games I think you would like: Any Other Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts of course. All of them stick to the basics with a few adjustments here and there. If you liked X then I recommend start with the higher numbers like XII or even XIII. The lower numbers tend to be "too slow" for the people who started on the higher numbers (although some of my all time favorites are in the lower numbers). Also any of the Zelda Games. Those are always all about puzzles and finding treasure with some fun fighting system included. If you want to try a more "advanced" game. I would recommend the Mass Effect or Fable Series too. You make your own main character and throughout the game you make you own choices and the world/ ending of the game changes ans shifts based on the choices you make. On top of that, graphics are stunning, puzzles and treasure to find all over the galaxy and a great story too if you like sci-fi. If you like grand Theft Auto, then I highly highly highly recommend Red Dead Redemption. Its basically GTA in Wild West with a great story and fun open world multiplayer. Just some suggestions from a gamer


----------



## Noir

Divals said:


> You oughta give Portal a try. It plays in the first person but it's an exploration/puzzle game through and through... plus it's the silliest game I've ever played.



Portal is amazing, I cant wait for the second.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Have any of the Zelda games after Twilight Princess been any good? I swore off Nintendo after the debacle that was the Wii and haven't heard much news on the Zelda front since then.

For a reference point, Link's Awakening for the Game Boy is my personal favorite in the series.


----------



## Noir

The Orange Mage said:


> Have any of the Zelda games after Twilight Princess been any good? I swore off Nintendo after the debacle that was the Wii and haven't heard much news on the Zelda front since then.
> 
> For a reference point, Link's Awakening for the Game Boy is my personal favorite in the series.



Not too sure actually. Twilight Princess was the last one I played. Now a days the series usually sinks a tad after one of the "great ones". Im sure in a few years they will come out with the next big one that will make the series fresh again like twilight princess did.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I didn't find Twilight Princess fresh at all. I mean, there were a handful of "Oh, WOW!" moments and ideas but it really felt like a "Welp, let's do Zelda 64 again!" on Nintendo's part.

I might have mentioned that my favorite 3D Zelda was Wind Waker. :V


----------



## Gspoon

As soon as I return to the states... its gonna be a half life 2 fest!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I managed to get Zelda: Majora's Mask for the Wii.....forgot how awesome it was! I just love zooming around as Goron Link.

Also playing Monster Hunter Tri. Really great game, fits right into the small gaps in my timetable.


----------



## Christov

Twilight Princess was a mess of fan demands, ill conceived gameplay mechanics, and a turbulent development. 

I enjoyed it, but only on a very basic level. None of it really spoke to me as much as Ocarina of Time (of which it felt a doppelganger of), Majora's Mask (the best 3D Zelda ever in my opinion), or even Wind Waker. The series has been on the decline for some time, but the fanbase isn't really likely to let go or encourage any massive changes.

Still, we get to see the new Zelda at E3 in around two weeks, and thus the cycle of hype and gradual disappointment will begin again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing Zelda: Majora's Mask on my Wii.

Ohgod.
I've just recieved the Zora Mask and am going and doing that..Mess.

Minus one magic upgrade, I never got all the fairies in snowpeak and returned them.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still playing Zelda: Majora's Mask on my Wii.
> 
> Ohgod.
> I've just recieved the Zora Mask and am going and doing that..Mess.
> 
> Minus one magic upgrade, I never got all the fairies in snowpeak and returned them.



Fairy Mask is so damn useful.
Zora Mask is amazing, though I hated the Great Bay Temple.


----------



## HottiMegan

OMG I didn't know you could get old Zeldas for the wii! Oh i am so making hubby fix the wii this weekend!! (he has had it torn apart for 6 months. I miss my wii)

Has anyone gotten Sims3 Ambitions? I want it but not sure if it's worth shelling out another 40 bucks for the game.


----------



## Edens_heel

Still don't feel the 3D Zelda love. I've really tried, but so far no joy. Made it half way through Ocarina before the gameplay and empty-ass world just lost me completely. Beat both Wind Waker and Twilight Princess, but in both cases the worlds felt dead, devoid of life or anything truly compelling. Yes, their dungeon design is amazing, and I LOVE the final one-on-one fights in both games (especially Wind Waker's, with the final note through Ganon's forehead), but I haven't felt the magic in a Zelda game since A Link to the Past, which is still the best in that series.

I'd say the same for Super Mario World and Super Metroid - as good as all other entries have been, nothing can top the SNES entries into all three of Nintendo's flagship series. Of course, for any 3D Mario title to trump Super Mario World, they need to have one thing and one thing only: the cape.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Edens_heel said:


> I'd say the same for Super Mario World and Super Metroid - as good as all other entries have been, nothing can top the SNES entries into all three of Nintendo's flagship series. Of course, for any 3D Mario title to trump Super Mario World, they need to have one thing and one thing only: the cape.



I ask this of everyone who puts SMW ahead of SMB3: How close is the race in your mind for those two games?

I honestly can't put one above the other. They are both amazing.


----------



## Edens_heel

The Orange Mage said:


> I ask this of everyone who puts SMW ahead of SMB3: How close is the race in your mind for those two games?
> 
> I honestly can't put one above the other. They are both amazing.



It is a vicious question. Undoubtedly, SMB3 was the more groundbreaking of the two - especially when you consider the leap as being from Mario 1/Lost Levels style (because the North American Mario 2 was not actually a Mario game). The leap in structure from Mario 3 to Mario World was not nearly as shocking as from Mario 1 to Mario 3.

Personally, I like Mario World more as I simply have more fun with it. There are elements to Mario 3 that I genuinely don't enjoy... like all of World 3, for example... frakking water world of Wendy Koopa. Mario World is definitely an easier game - save for the special levels at the very end, after the Star Road - but it is also more playful and has a more vibrant life of its own to it. More character, if you want to put a fine tip to it.

I think Mario 3 is a lot less forgiving in its design, which is amazing to be sure, but not always as blissfully fun and pleasing.

So that's why Mario World shoots ahead for me. That, and because of the mother fucking cape - best power up EVER.


----------



## Allie Cat

Noir said:


> Portal is amazing, I cant wait for the second.



I know.. that's one of those games that's going to be a day one buy for me, even if I have to hock a lung or something.


----------



## chubsmuggler

I have been play Rune Factory Frontier for the Wii. :B *super nerd*


----------



## gangstadawg

Divals said:


> I know.. that's one of those games that's going to be a day one buy for me, even if I have to hock a lung or something.


better be the PC version your getting.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Seriously, never buy a Valve game unless it's for PC. Just look at Team Fortress 2. The Xbox version is essentially a snapshot of the game as it was 3 months after release. The PC version has had tons of new content released to keep the game fresh and interesting, not to mention complete customization since it's a PC game.


----------



## Mathias

Bayonetta or Red Dead Redemption? HELP!


----------



## Wild Zero

Mathias said:


> Bayonetta or Red Dead Redemption? HELP!



RDR, no contest. Bayonetta is a game, RDR is a masterpiece.


----------



## Lamia

I only have a PS2 now. I used to have sega and older nintendo systems. Old School games I've played and love. Shining Force, Chrono Trigger, Zelda, Donkey Kong Country. All the Marios. I love those. Battle Toads :doh: Someone told me I need to invest in a Wii as their games are more geared toward my tastes. I want to try that game where you have a ball and roll over stuff I can't remember the name. It looked so chaotic and fun.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lamia said:


> I only have a PS2 now. I used to have sega and older nintendo systems. Old School games I've played and love. Shining Force, Chrono Trigger, Zelda, Donkey Kong Country. All the Marios. I love those. Battle Toads :doh: Someone told me I need to invest in a Wii as their games are more geared toward my tastes. I want to try that game where you have a ball and roll over stuff I can't remember the name. It looked so chaotic and fun.



Katamari?


----------



## Christov

My SEGA Saturn is looking at me longingly. It says "Chris... Christopher... you want to touch me... you want to play Die Hard Arcade and be manly by punching blocky terrorists and fight robots with a broom", but alas, I cannot muster the strength to get up.


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> Seriously, never buy a Valve game unless it's for PC. Just look at Team Fortress 2. The Xbox version is essentially a snapshot of the game as it was 3 months after release. The PC version has had tons of new content released to keep the game fresh and interesting, not to mention complete customization since it's a PC game.


exactly. pc games are generally better than there console counter parts of the same game. PC rapes consoles for the win!


----------



## Lamia

gangstadawg said:


> exactly. pc games are generally better than there console counter parts of the same game. PC rapes consoles for the win!



My PC has been castrated and can't rape anything anymore. I did see it humping the vacuum the other day, but I could see its heart wasn't in it. It had strapped on one of the vacuums own accessories which was really disturbing to say the least.


----------



## willowmoon

Christov said:


> My SEGA Saturn is looking at me longingly. It says "Chris... Christopher... you want to touch me... you want to play Die Hard Arcade and be manly by punching blocky terrorists and fight robots with a broom", but alas, I cannot muster the strength to get up.



Actually just sold a Sega Saturn at my shop last night -- with Virtua Fighter -- polygon graphics galore!


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> better be the PC version your getting.



Of COURSE. I love my PS3 and 360 but for FPSes and Valve games in general, PC all the way. :3


----------



## willowmoon

Mike Tyson's Punch-Out! for the Nintendo NES -- classic!


----------



## Christov

willowmoon said:


> Actually just sold a Sega Saturn at my shop last night -- with *Virtua Fighter* -- polygon graphics galore!


The best blocky fighter ever.


----------



## spiritangel

must admitt to getting very hooked on some of the big fish games currently playing westward 3 after throwing a tanty and not wanting to restart the second one after my pc had to be restored to factory settings sadly I dont own any game consoles at pressent


----------



## willowmoon

Christov said:


> The best blocky fighter ever.



Much better than the godawful "Fight For Life" game for the Atari Jaguar -- check out the youtube link for proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tc-c_2HSC0

But then again for every one good game that existed for the Jaguar, there were about 20 other games that sucked. Considering there were only around 80 games released for the system, that's a pretty telling statistic.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Speaking of SEGA and Virtua Fighter, I've been meaning to bulk up my Genesis (Mega Drive, for Christov) and get the 32X and SEGA (mega) CD add-ons. Apparently the release of Virtua Fighter for the 32X is the better of the home ports.

Also, in the last month I bought the non-32X version of Virtua Racing, which is in a cartridge twice as tall as the normal ones. It's basically SEGA's response the FX-chip games for SNES like Star Fox and Stunt Race/Dirt Trax FX, except the frame rate is good enough to be playable!


----------



## Christov

The Orange Mage said:


> Speaking of SEGA and Virtua Fighter, I've been meaning to bulk up my Genesis (Mega Drive, for Christov) and get the 32X and SEGA (mega) CD add-ons. *Apparently the release of Virtua Fighter for the 32X is the better of the home ports.*
> 
> Also, in the last month I bought the non-32X version of Virtua Racing, which is in a cartridge twice as tall as the normal ones. It's basically SEGA's response the FX-chip games for SNES like Star Fox and Stunt Race/Dirt Trax FX, except the frame rate is good enough to be playable!


Nope. It's a good effort, and considering the hardware a technological feat, but the Saturn version is superior.

As for Virtua Racing, I've got that too. My friend is totally obsessed with it on a tech level, he's one of these guys who is savvy with how games and consoles work, and he totally worships it.

Anybody hoping for a Virtua Fighter 5 rerelease to coincide with the final arcade revision?


----------



## Paquito

I've been on a Sims 3 kick lately, though I think I'm reaching that point of ambivalence again. I want to play the game more and actually finish some households, but it just gets redundant after a while.

And I've also been playing Chaos Faction 2, which is great for boredom at work.


----------



## pdgujer148

Still working Red Dead Redemption.

I don't have words to describe how poignant it is late in the game to replace your Appaloosa with a Model-T...


----------



## willowmoon

Spyro the Dragon (the original!) for the PlayStation. Forgot how much fun this game really is!


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Dusted off my Nintendo 64 this past weekend, played Mario Kart


----------



## freakyfred

Spyro and Mario Kart? Good times.

I've been playing New Super Mario Bros Wii and Punch-Out! (Wii and Nes) quite a bit. Need to get some more Team Fortress 2 in.


----------



## gangstadawg

Lamia said:


> My PC has been castrated and can't rape anything anymore. I did see it humping the vacuum the other day, but I could see its heart wasn't in it. It had strapped on one of the vacuums own accessories which was really disturbing to say the least.


well its time to build a better pc or buy one (preferbly build it yourself). pc destroys consoles.


----------



## Risible

I just started Dante's Inferno on PS3; repetitive and a little lame, but the visualizations of Hell and its minions are pretty cool.


----------



## rellis10

Red Dead Redemption just got posted to me.....i cant wait to get it sometime this week. Damn GAME and them needing ID, they sold me 18 rated games before without it.


----------



## Mathias

Wild Zero said:


> RDR, no contest. Bayonetta is a game, RDR is a masterpiece.



I've decided on RDR and I'm picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## pdgujer148

RE: Red Dead Redemption

One warning: The ending is weak.

I'm not a barbarian, I understand what the writers at Rockstar were trying to accomplish, but it just doesn't work.

On the other hand...

I kind of admire the artiness of it.

Without giving away a shed of plot, the game ends with a series of A to B missions that would have seemed insulting as a tutorial. This makes sense in context, and the actual words spoken fulfills the promise of Redemption in the tile (or at least the promise of the promise of Redemption).

However, the last mission is only based on a shred of believable character interaction and is largely dictated by a universal theme about power and progress that is well established in the game, but still seems unearned and arbitrary.

I know this sounds like dada, just play the game. It is magnificent. However, if you admire/hate the ending give me a buzz and we can talk specifics.


----------



## lalatx

Played Left for Dead 2 on the PC today. 

Our old school Nintendo broke a couple wks back so that sucks.
We used to have the other consoles as well but over time sold them for 1 reason or another.


----------



## Edens_heel

Risible said:


> I just started Dante's Inferno on PS3; repetitive and a little lame, but the visualizations of Hell and its minions are pretty cool.



Toss that shit to the side and get the God of War Collection and God of War 3 instead - infinitely better.


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> Toss that shit to the side and get the God of War Collection and God of War 3 instead - infinitely better.



Yeah, I'm already thinking of ditching it. It's getting ... tiresome, instead of the engaging type of game I prefer.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I cannot wait for DC Universe Online


----------



## Fairlight88

Just picked up my copy of Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker and got an awesome headband for pre-ordering. I still need to finish Portable Ops, though...


----------



## Allie Cat

Fairlight88 said:


> Just picked up my copy of Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker and got an awesome headband for pre-ordering. I still need to finish Portable Ops, though...



Aw, what? It's out already? And they has preorder bonuses?? D:

WHYYY WAS I NOT INFORMED


----------



## Fairlight88

Divals said:


> Aw, what? It's out already? And they has preorder bonuses?? D:
> 
> WHYYY WAS I NOT INFORMED


Yeah, it just came out today and Gamestop was running that bonus.


----------



## Wild Zero

pdgujer148 said:


> RE: Red Dead Redemption
> 
> One warning: The ending is weak.
> 
> I'm not a barbarian, I understand what the writers at Rockstar were trying to accomplish, but it just doesn't work.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> I kind of admire the artiness of it.
> 
> Without giving away a shed of plot, the game ends with a series of A to B missions that would have seemed insulting as a tutorial. This makes sense in context, and the actual words spoken fulfills the promise of Redemption in the tile (or at least the promise of the promise of Redemption).
> 
> However, the last mission is only based on a shred of believable character interaction and is largely dictated by a universal theme about power and progress that is well established in the game, but still seems unearned and arbitrary.
> 
> I know this sounds like dada, just play the game. It is magnificent. However, if you admire/hate the ending give me a buzz and we can talk specifics.



When you say the last mission are you talking about "the last enemy" or "remember"?


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Or Alive 2,Sonic Mega Collection,Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## pdgujer148

Wild Zero said:


> When you say the last mission are you talking about "the last enemy" or "remember"?



I'm really talking about the whole third act after the events in Blackwater.

I understand what they were going for, but herding cattle, shooting crows, and delivering corn just didn't cut it for me. I understand that the missions are just delivery systems to establish plot, but it just didn't work for me.

"Last Enemy" seemed arbitrary (if appropriate) and "Remember" didn't cut it for me (fetch, ride, fetch, ride, fetch, ride, tutorial, credits).

I still love the game, but I am torn between thinking that Rockstar either didn't know how to end the game or tried to do something exceptional and and fell short in execution.

Believe me, I'm still riding around trying to get 100% and I am optimistic that future add-ons might change my opinion of the post game cast.


----------



## KnottyOne

Tearing up FIFA World Cup, so much fun, I can totally remember why I got addicted to FIFA 06 for almost a full year haha


----------



## willowmoon

Still playing Phantasy Star Online Episode I on the "very hard" setting. One of my friends recommended that I shouldn't even bother to take on the boss' third form on that setting until I'm at least at level 100 for my character. My character is on level 57. 

This is gonna take a while.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

apparently Rock Band 3 is due out this holiday season.
it will feature a "Pro" mode which helps you learn basic music technique, and a new keyboard controller.

if this preview is any indication: ('Rock Band 3': What's new, what's notable)...
all my spare time will be dedicated to this game.


----------



## CAMellie

Lamia said:


> *tackles Mellie** I miss you!!! Congratz I heard about the upcoming nuptials
> 
> 
> Oh and I am playings "A Bard's Tale" again...



*is tackled* I miss you, too! Thanks so much for the congratz! We're taking our time about it.



And I'm playing Monster Hunter Freedom Unite on the PSP again. I'm now at a higher level than I ever was before. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Got Red Dead Redemption today and i gotta say it reminds me alot if GTA San Andreas mixed with bits of Assassins Creed (horse-play anyone?). Baring in mind i wasnt the biggest fan of SA, it's not all bad. This is a really good game, no doubts. Everything is familiar from Rockstar's previous exploits, only adjusted. This allows you to jump straight in.

While i havent seen much of the game yet, the story seems detailed enough to keep the imagination running through all the mid-points where you're skinning horses or wondering just how far you can roll a coach before it topples on its side.

The only issue i have so far is the travel time between points...much like SA...is a little long.


----------



## Christov

Today is the UK release of Super Mario Galaxy 2. From around 8AM, I will be literally sitting at the bottom of the stairs waiting for the Postman. 

I absolutely *cannot* wait to get my hands on it. _Finally_ my Wii shall have purpose yet again.


----------



## Mathias

I just played the Transformers War for Cybertron Multiplayer Demo and it's awesome! I'm excited for the full game and wasn't before.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Anyone, let me know how Super Mario Galaxy 2 is?

I've considered purchasing it.
But alas, I was sort of disappointed in the last one.
And I've heard mixed reviews of this new one, so far.


----------



## Edens_heel

FFIX on the PSN this coming Tuesday - the first day of E3. Guess I'll have to give that entry another try (remains my most underwhelming of all FFs - plus Ozma was a fucking pushover).


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Anyone, let me know how Super Mario Galaxy 2 is?
> 
> I've considered purchasing it.
> But alas, I was sort of disappointed in the last one.
> And I've heard mixed reviews of this new one, so far.



It's amazing - but then I thought the last one as amazing too. Really, I've never been disappointed with a 3D Mario (even Sunshine was a blast).

3D Zelda is another story, but I'll leave that horse dead on the side of the road for tonight.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yes yes, we know you dislike 3D Zelda. 


And speaking of Mario, Anyone play Smash Brothers Brawl? 
How does that compare to Melee or the Original?


[/Asking for Random Opinions]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Edens_heel said:


> FFIX (remains my most underwhelming of all FFs - plus Ozma was a fucking pushover).


That's either:
a)Exaggerating the size of your "e-Penis"
b)A sign that you spend way too much time on FF games.

:happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

Sasquatch! said:


> That's either:
> a)Exaggerating the size of your "e-Penis"
> b)A sign that you spend way too much time on FF games.
> 
> :happy:



I've mentioned this in the past - I have no clue what people mean when talking about what a pain in the ass he was. Now the weapons in FFVII, FFVIII, the secret monsters you could make in FFX, and Yiazmat in FFXII - hell, even a single Lon Ghui in FFXIII were all harder.

Maybe I just lucked out, but Ozma never put me at risk. To date, I still think the hardest FF secret boss is the Weapon in Ultimecia's castle in FFVIII - still have not managed to ever beat that bastard. I'd put Yiazmat up there, seeing as he took me 12 fricking hours to beat, but it's difficulty is slightly diminished considering you can leave, save and replenish health whenever you want. Still an epic battle though.


----------



## Edens_heel

And the only entries in the series I've invested serious time in are VI, XII, and XIII - and the latter only because of the constant allure of trophies, lol.

... and yes, "serious" time means over 100 hours. Sad, I know.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yes yes, we know you dislike 3D Zelda.



Well, except for Wind Waker - Loved the art style, and especially loved the final battle.

And if I can say one thing about Twilight Princess that's positive, it would be the music upon entering Hyrule castle at the very end of the game - the uber mysterious version of the Link to the Past castle theme. that was fantastic.

and one of these days I will finish Ocarina of time - have the Gamecube version of it staring at me right now...


----------



## freakyfred

Ffff I so want Mario Galaxy 2. Need money ;o;


----------



## Sasquatch!

> Maybe I just lucked out, but Ozma never put me at risk.



I got a Full-Party Death Spell cast on me every time in the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Edens_heel

Sasquatch! said:


> I got a Full-Party Death Spell cast on me every time in the first 3 rounds.



I guess I did luck out then - never happened to me once.


----------



## Fairlight88

I picked up a few games in the past couple of days, namely Final Fantasy XII Collector's Edition, Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories, Odin Sphere, Ratchet and Clank, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona, Ico (rare find at Gamestop, I know), and Red Dead Redemption. Of the bunch, I've only played Red Dead for 20 minutes and am loving it so far.


----------



## Edens_heel

Fairlight88 said:


> I picked up a few games in the past couple of days, namely Final Fantasy XII Collector's Edition, Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories, Odin Sphere, Ratchet and Clank, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona, Ico (rare find at Gamestop, I know), and Red Dead Redemption. Of the bunch, I've only played Red Dead for 20 minutes and am loving it so far.



Thumbs way up
Thumbs down
Thumbs up
Thumbs up
Thumbs up
Thumbs way the fuck up
annnd...
Not sure about Red Dead, but heard only good things so far - that's a pretty wicked haul for just a couple of days!


----------



## Mathias

I'm trying to get 100% in Arkham Asylum. 74% so far, but this is a royal pain in  the ass.


----------



## lucidbliss

i been playing ... gears of war 1 and 2... and fable 2 and modern warfare 2 

View attachment Picture 136.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Mass Effect. Damn this game is good, it's like KOTOR but awesomer.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I'm trying to get 100% in Arkham Asylum. 74% so far, but this is a royal pain in the ass.



I'm at 68%, but I've given up on the 100% - I just don't think there's any way I'll be able to 3-batarang some of those beat-em-up challenges. I'll settle for beating the game on hard and snagging all the Riddler challenges, but the actual challenge mode is too much of a sock of nickels to the balls.

Major kudos if you can pull it off!


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> I'm at 68%, but I've given up on the 100% - I just don't think there's any way I'll be able to 3-batarang some of those beat-em-up challenges. I'll settle for beating the game on hard and snagging all the Riddler challenges, but the actual challenge mode is too much of a sock of nickels to the balls.
> 
> Major kudos if you can pull it off!



I've seen some three star runs of the fighting arenas on NextgenWalkthroughs, but I think they just got lucky on some of them.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I've seen some three star runs of the fighting arenas on NextgenWalkthroughs, but I think they just got lucky on some of them.



You watch those and it's almost like you're watching a rhythm game of sorts. It's incredible to see, though I will say that the fighting challenges are one thing I hope sees a bit of an overhaul in Arkham 2... damn I can't wait for that game.


----------



## Blackjack

Okay, so I'm looking at the Wii Virtual Console and trying to find a good RPG to dig into. I'm not really sure if I should check out Final Fantasy (I or II), one of the Phantasy Star games, Secret of Mana, or Super Mario RPG. Advice is most welcome.


----------



## Allie Cat

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so I'm looking at the Wii Virtual Console and trying to find a good RPG to dig into. I'm not really sure if I should check out Final Fantasy (I or II), one of the Phantasy Star games, Secret of Mana, or Super Mario RPG. Advice is most welcome.



Super Mario RPG for the win xD


----------



## Edens_heel

Divals said:


> Super Mario RPG for the win xD



Nah, gotta go with Secret of Mana there - one of my fave SNES RPGs, right after FFVI and Chrono Trigger. Super Mario RPG is pretty good, but it's also painfully short and easy. I'm not so sure it'd keep your attention for all that long.


----------



## Diego

2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa on 360  maybe the only way Paraguay wins the world cup .

And I also played my Dreamcast lately with Sega Rally 2, Daytona and Sonic :blush:


----------



## freakyfred

Team Fortress 2 woo \o/


----------



## Christov

Nerds, Romans, countrymen; tomorrow begins the video gamers holy day, E3.

Who else is excited?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I thought E3 got cancelled?


----------



## Christov

Sasquatch! said:


> I thought E3 got cancelled?


Uh, no. 

It was closed to the public a couple years ago though, which was a sort of death for E3 as we knew it. It's a more focused and press-based event now, but its been slowly growing back into what it used to be.


----------



## Edens_heel

Christov said:


> Nerds, Romans, countrymen; tomorrow begins the video gamers holy day, E3.
> 
> Who else is excited?



Damn excited over here - more for what I don't know than for what I do. Things I'm hoping for or excited to see:

For PS3 and 360's motion control schemes to fall flat - I'm sick of motion control and the obsession over tacking it on to everything.

Arkham Asylum 2 - because the first was the greatest Super Metroid-esque surprise I've had with a game in a LONG time.

The new Zelda - despite all my bitching, I WANT to really, really love a Zelda title again, and not just parts of Zelda games.

3DS - no idea what to expect, but can't wait to find out.

And the long shot, but hopefully some mention of an Uncharted 3 - both the first and second games blew me away. It's the one series where, if they keep the quality up, I'll play them until they stop making them.

Oh, and hopefully at least one awesome/amazing RPG from Square Enix that isn't DQIX or FFIV - both look good, but I'm still holding out for the next great single player RPG.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm hoping for NISA to formally announce Ar tonelico 3 and maybe the next Disgaea entry, and for Atlus to announce the next Shin Megami Tensei game for PS3. Yeah, it's a long shot... but they might announce at the same time as their parent companies if they want to make a big splash.


----------



## Mathias

Is it true that Microsoft's press conference sucked big time?


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Is it true that Microsoft's press conference sucked big time?



Heard that it did for the most part. The highlight seems to be the 360 slim, which does look sextacular. If these models don't spontaneously assplode like all the others, I might finally pony up the cash for one.

In other awesome news:

Dead Space 2 - January 25, 2011.

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit developed by the Burnout team due November. Frak yes.

annnnnd...

http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6265343/?hd=1

HOLY SHIT - A PSEUDO SEQUEL TO REZ.

Now all I need is Beyond Good and Evil 2 to show up at the Ubisoft panel and I'll be happy as hell.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Heard that it did for the most part. The highlight seems to be the 360 slim, which does look sextacular. If these models don't spontaneously assplode like all the others, I might finally pony up the cash for one.
> 
> In other awesome news:
> 
> Dead Space 2 - January 25, 2011.
> 
> Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit developed by the Burnout team due November. Frak yes.
> 
> annnnnd...
> 
> http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6265343/?hd=1
> 
> HOLY SHIT - A PSEUDO SEQUEL TO REZ.
> 
> Now all I need is Beyond Good and Evil 2 to show up at the Ubisoft panel and I'll be happy as hell.



I was drooling over the new 360. If mine would stop dying, and subsequently coming back from the dead,  I'd get it. I wonder how saves would be transferred over to the new units though.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> I was drooling over the new 360. If mine would stop dying, and subsequently coming back from the dead,  I'd get it. I wonder how saves would be transferred over to the new units though.



No BG&E 2 - fuck Ubisoft.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> No BG&E 2 - fuck Ubisoft.



They've had shitty conferences for two years straight now lol


----------



## Fairlight88

Microsoft has recently added the capability for USB thumb drives to function as memory units. You can transfer save data as well as arcade games and avatar items to other Xbox 360 systems.


----------



## Christov

Microsoft's E3 conference was dire. It was dominated by that Kinect bullshit which dragged the whole thing down to a boring crawl. 

Still, Nintendo and Sony have their chance to wow us today, but I'm expecting more casual crap and a bunch of charts and graphs.


----------



## Lamia

Well, I was at Wal-Mart two days ago and I made an impulse buy. I was waiting for the family to finish shopping so was sitting on a bench reading a flyer. They had a father's day special. X-box 360 $199.00 with a $50.00 gift certificate. So I went back and talked to them about it. Apparently it's the arcade version. He said you only have enough room to save one game, but that I could upgrade the memory later. The other Xbox was $299.00. 

I never buy anything....ever. I am tighter than bark on a tree. I decided I really wanted to play Bayonetta so I bought the arcade version and the game. 

It's sitting on my living room floor unopened with the receipt laying on top of it. 

I am afraid I am taking it back.  

I got this new job and will be making more money and blah blah blah, but they haven't released me from my old position yet. So I am worried that I will buy this, then my job will fall through and I will deeply regret this purchase. I might keep it, but in hindsight it sounds like maybe I bought a crappy version of Xbox. 

Is the arcade version gimp?


----------



## Christov

It is gimped. To the *max*. 

The new slimline version will be out later this week and will be $299.


----------



## Lamia

Christov said:


> It is gimped. To the *max*.
> 
> The new slimline version will be out later this week and will be $299.



Glad I didn't open it. It's going back today.


----------



## Edens_heel

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/29951

*sigh*, I really miss being excited for Zelda - looks like nothing's changed, save for way more motion control. Does anyone else think that the motion stuff makes the game look far LESS fun? Totally ready for that fad to die, but instead it's just gaining steam.

Thinking if the next round of consoles focusses entirely on that the way that Move and Kinect seem to be indicating it will, I may bow out from gaming altogether - I can't seem to want to play any Wii game that has more than the most basic, non-intrusive motion controls, and now they want me to be up and moving my entire fucking body?

DONE.


----------



## rellis10

Anyone seen the trailer for the new Deus Ex game coming out early next year?

I think i Squee'd a little


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/29951
> 
> *sigh*, I really miss being excited for Zelda - looks like nothing's changed, save for way more motion control. Does anyone else think that the motion stuff makes the game look far LESS fun? Totally ready for that fad to die, but instead it's just gaining steam.
> 
> Thinking if the next round of consoles focusses entirely on that the way that Move and Kinect seem to be indicating it will, I may bow out from gaming altogether - I can't seem to want to play any Wii game that has more than the most basic, non-intrusive motion controls, and now they want me to be up and moving my entire fucking body?
> 
> DONE.



i really think that motion and 3D are the "next wave."

however, i don't think motion gaming will ever _fully_ replace traditional "button" gaming.
PS3's Move looks intriguing, as it combines both these things, and it's entirely optional for the games that do support it.


----------



## Edens_heel

New Twisted Metal for the PS3, and Valve/Steam support for the PS3.

Awwwwwww yeah - Portal 2, coming our way.

HD Sly Cooper collection.

Another awesome surprise? A PS3 port of Dead Space Extraction to be bundled with Dead Space 2 in January.

Oh yeah, and FFIX hit the PSN today - time to see if I like it more the second time through.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

..Wow..

....even I don't know if I can be excited about the new zelda...


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..Wow..
> 
> ....even I don't know if I can be excited about the new zelda...



Okay good, I don't feel so bad then, lol. Even with the previous ones, though they had their problems, I was still jazzed as hell by their trailers. But this one... even the graphics looked worse than what we had in both Gamecube titles. 

So not sold. Boo-urns.


----------



## Edens_heel

Shows almost nothing aside from Sweet Tooth, but still, CANNOT WAIT:

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/29965


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> Okay good, I don't feel so bad then, lol. Even with the previous ones, though they had their problems, I was still jazzed as hell by their trailers. But this one... even the graphics looked worse than what we had in both Gamecube titles.
> 
> So not sold. Boo-urns.



graphics and motion controls aside, i am pretty much completely over Zelda due to the series staleness. and as someone who owns various OoT action figures and 3 Zelda shirts, this makes me sad.

every Zelda game after WindWaker has given me a big "been there, done that" feeling.
if motion control is Nintendo's idea of keeping the series "fresh," then i'm out.


----------



## Mathias

Am I the only one who was ecstatic that Cammy Dunaway was nowhere to be found? Also, the new Zelda seems so, meh to me.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Am I the only one who was ecstatic that Cammy Dunaway was nowhere to be found?


no.
no you are not.
i'd rather face Reggie's mighty jaw than listen to that hen cackle.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> New Twisted Metal for the PS3, and Valve/Steam support for the PS3.
> 
> Awwwwwww yeah - Portal 2, coming our way.
> 
> HD Sly Cooper collection.
> 
> Another awesome surprise? A PS3 port of Dead Space Extraction to be bundled with Dead Space 2 in January.
> 
> Oh yeah, and FFIX hit the PSN today - time to see if I like it more the second time through.



steam on a console. whats next cross-platform multiplayer that actually works? if that happens then me and my pc gets to pwn some console noobs online.


----------



## Edens_heel

Wow, lots of unanimous Zelda "meh"-ness going on. I mean it when I say that I really, REALLY wanted it to wow the shit out of me. In the end, the only Wii game I'm jonesing for is Metroid: Other M, and even that I'm pretty skeptical about due to Team Ninja's involvement and the 2.5D/First Person jazz they've got going on.

3DS though, that I can't wait to mess around with.


----------



## Edens_heel

gangstadawg said:


> steam on a console. whats next cross-platform multiplayer that actually works?



Hey now, let's not talk crazy. That will happen when hell freezes over.


----------



## Mathias

Sony killed it no question. I've never been more tempted to get a PS3.


----------



## Blackjack

*Zelda: *Okay, so the whip looks interesting and that wrist bug thing that you control seems pretty cool, but other than that... what new stuff is being brought to the table?

I really, really hope that there's more to this than what was shown in that video, but for gameplay it looks _incredibly _lackluster.

*Twisted Metal:* We didn't see anything here but a teaser, but OMFG DO WANT.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> *Zelda: *Okay, so the whip looks interesting and that wrist bug thing that you control seems pretty cool, but other than that... what new stuff is being brought to the table?
> 
> I really, really hope that there's more to this than what was shown in that video, but for gameplay it looks _incredibly _lackluster.
> 
> *Twisted Metal:* We didn't see anything here but a teaser, but OMFG DO WANT.



So far I'm taking away five things from E3: Motion control supremacy can suck my scrotum, the 3DS will change likely change handheld gaming, Twisted Metal Nuke has me excited as hell to blow shit up like it's the PS1 all over again, fears about Metroid: Other M seem to have been taken care of, and Child of Eden simply cannot come out soon enough.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Edens_heel said:


> Okay good, I don't feel so bad then, lol. Even with the previous ones, though they had their problems, I was still jazzed as hell by their trailers. But this one... even the graphics looked worse than what we had in both Gamecube titles.
> 
> So not sold. Boo-urns.


I Mean.
I still plan on owning it.
Simply for the fact that it's zelda, and it looks satisfactory. 
Not Amazing.
Not Complete Shit.
Just Mediocrely in the middle.

I mean, if I can enjoy it as much as I enjoyed Ocarina of Time, It'll be alright.
But it better have more damn side-quests and stuff. I was so disappointed with the lack of such in Twilight Princess. I felt like nintendo was there holding my hand through the whole thing. -Facepalm-


Also, The Graphics.
... I .. I don't even know what to SAY about the graphics.
Except, I agree, might as well be playing this on my N64.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Mean.
> I still plan on owning it.
> Simply for the fact that it's zelda, and it looks satisfactory.
> Not Amazing.
> Not Complete Shit.
> Just Mediocrely in the middle.
> 
> I mean, if I can enjoy it as much as I enjoyed Ocarina of Time, It'll be alright.
> But it better have more damn side-quests and stuff. I was so disappointed with the lack of such in Twilight Princess. I felt like nintendo was there holding my hand through the whole thing. -Facepalm-
> 
> 
> Also, The Graphics.
> ... I .. I don't even know what to SAY about the graphics.
> Except, I agree, might as well be playing this on my N64.



Agreed. It was to bright and colorful. All it inspired me to do was track down Twilight Princess and play that again. It doesn't seem like a step forward or backward.


----------



## Fairlight88

I hope I'm not the only one excited to see Metal Gear Solid 3 on the 3DS, because that game was amazing.


----------



## Mathias

Red Dead Redemption is fantastic. I also bought Resistance Retribution but it made my PSP freeze this morning. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## escapist

Command and Conquer 4 - So far, its not that great.

I liked Supreme Commander 2 better.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

After a hiatus from Majoras Mask [mostly due to my urge to toss the wii out of the wiindow.] I have returned--only to realize why I was so frustrated.

*
Glarp!*

I want to beat this and wind waker [which, I'm probably at least half done with, since I just finished the hall of the gods or whatever it was, and he found out that pirate girl was zeldas ancestor. --Gee, What a surprise.-- ]


Before _The Skyward Sword_ comes out.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> After a hiatus from Majoras Mask [mostly due to my urge to toss the wii out of the wiindow.] I have returned--only to realize why I was so frustrated.
> 
> *
> Glarp!*
> 
> I want to beat this and wind waker [which, I'm probably at least half done with, since I just finished the hall of the gods or whatever it was, and he found out that pirate girl was zeldas ancestor. --Gee, What a surprise.-- ]
> 
> 
> Before _The Skyward Sword_ comes out.



You should definitely finish Wind Waker - for my money, it is the best of the 3D Zeldas. I wish there had been another dungeon or two, but the visual style and the amazing final fight were what won me over. I am curious about Majora's though, as it's the only one I am yet to sink my teeth into, and I have a feeling that its unconventional nature might be the answer to some of the issues I've taken with the series lately


----------



## Christov

Well, I guess Skyward Sword is a no-buy for me. I'm left handed and can't even use a fork in my right, so having no leftie mode is really just a deal breaker. Insultingly enough, Nintendo made a right hand version for Twilight Princess which basically had basic waggle for controls, but refuse to do the same for left handers in a game that has a very strong visual and movement based connection in the precise position and swipe strength of the arm and hand.


----------



## Nexis

I'd say some of the games I'm most looking forward to are Star Wars: The Old Republic (I swear, Bioware is owning my soul one title at a time),Portal 2, BulletStorm, and Marvel vs Capcom 3 for 2 main reasons: Capcom's Dante from Devil May Cry, and Marvel's Deadpool as playable characters.

Hell.
Yes.


----------



## Risible

Christov said:


> Well, I guess Skyward Sword is a no-buy for me. I'm left handed and can't even use a fork in my right, so having no leftie mode is really just a deal breaker. Insultingly enough, Nintendo made a right hand version for Twilight Princess which basically had basic waggle for controls, but refuse to do the same for left handers in a game that has a very strong visual and movement based connection in the precise position and swipe strength of the arm and hand.



What? Nintendo discriminates against southpaws? Well, that's sucky ... my stepdaughter has Wii (I don't, but was considering getting one after discovering yesterday that my Gamecube seems to have bitten the dust); I'll have to give hers a go to see if I can use the controller righthanded. I'm ambidextrous in some things.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Funny thing is that Link has always been left-handed, and the Gamecube version of Twilight Princess had him left-handed, and the Wii version made him right-handed to accommodate righties by telling the game to render non-GUI visuals MIRRORED.


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm playing Tiger Woods 2011 (and playing about as well as he has lately).

Aside from the game, I just wanted to point out that drinking beer and playing with the character creation utility is as close as the human race has come to devising a perpetual motion machine.

Seriously, in the past hour I have created Sir Bob Geldof in "The Wall" (post eyebrow removal) to Boris Karloff circa "Frankenstein".


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Majora's Mask
........STILL.


----------



## willowmoon

Still playing Phantasy Star Online Episode I .... character is up to level 58 ....


----------



## Risible

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves ... fun, and beautiful graphics, but way too many cinematics for my taste. Makes it difficult for me to engage in a game if there are more cutscenes than action.


----------



## willowmoon

Risible said:


> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves ... fun, and beautiful graphics, but way too many cinematics for my taste. Makes it difficult for me to engage in a game if there are more cutscenes than action.



Exactly! If I want to play a video game, I want to PLAY A VIDEO GAME, not watch a damn movie. 

I haven't played Final Fantasy XIII yet, but I heard from various customers that there were WAY too many cutscenes in that one as well.


----------



## Edens_heel

Risible said:


> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves ... fun, and beautiful graphics, but way too many cinematics for my taste. Makes it difficult for me to engage in a game if there are more cutscenes than action.



Totally don't get this. I mean, I'm right there with you if they're done poorly or way overly long, like a Metal Gear Solid cutscene, but the ones in Uncharted 2 were fantastic - and there really aren't all that many that detract in any way for longer than a few seconds. It STARTS that way in the first couple of levels, but if you can stick with it to Chapter 5, then it really, REALLY picks up in the action department.

One of my favourites of all time - and with the first Uncharted, the only 2 games I've gotten 100% of the trophies, only because I couldn't put them down.


----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> I haven't played Final Fantasy XIII yet, but I heard from various customers that there were WAY too many cutscenes in that one as well.



Not really, it's that they just don't make any goddamn sense. The game has the most nonsensical story of any FF since VII (which was mostly due to a horrible translation - the case with XIII is just having an asinine story).

The gameplay in the last few chapters is pretty awesome, but if your'e concerned about being annoyed by the story, it's very possible you will be - though cut scenes are skippable, thankfully (which came in handy with Vanille scenes... fuck her voice was annoying).


----------



## Edens_heel

Thinking of picking up War for Cybertron today - anyone else considering it?


----------



## Risible

Edens_heel said:


> Totally don't get this. I mean, I'm right there with you if they're done poorly or way overly long, like a Metal Gear Solid cutscene, but the ones in Uncharted 2 were fantastic - and there really aren't all that many that detract in any way for longer than a few seconds. It STARTS that way in the first couple of levels, but if you can stick with it to Chapter 5, then it really, REALLY picks up in the action department.
> 
> One of my favourites of all time - and with the first Uncharted, the only 2 games I've gotten 100% of the trophies, only because I couldn't put them down.



I'm to, like, chapter 23 or so. I'll probably do a second playthrough; maybe, knowing what to expect, the cinematics won't annoy as much. Uncharted's story is integral to the game and the cutscenes are vital in telling the story. However, a game's story isn't as important to me as knocking down trophies, leveling up, and triumphing over a tough boss; it's kinda like a pron movie - really, I'm not watching it for the _story_.


----------



## Edens_heel

Risible said:


> I'm to, like, chapter 23 or so. I'll probably do a second playthrough; maybe, knowing what to expect, the cinematics won't annoy as much. Uncharted's story is integral to the game and the cutscenes are vital in telling the story. However, a game's story isn't as important to me as knocking down trophies, leveling up, and triumphing over a tough boss; it's kinda like a pron movie - really, I'm not watching it for the _story_.



See, I'm all about upping the ante when it comes to videogames and narrative. I think there's so much MORE that could be done - even to the point where I've, for the most part, stopped playing games that don't at least try to have a decent story. Gameplay alone just isn't near enough to hold my interest anymore... but then, I'd still pick a book over playing games any day of the week, so I may not be the target demo. With respect to Uncharted 2 however, once I got to chapter 5 and the bombed out city, I felt as if the gameplay took a giant leap forward, only slowing down in chapter 16 - when you arrive in the Nepal village with Tenzin. Then picking up again like mad with the attack on the village, the convoy chase, and not stopping all the way through the monestary. So we definitely don't see the story in the same light, because by the end I felt it was totally non-intrusive.

You want a bad cutscene? The end to Metal Gear Solid 4. The finale is as long as most films, and that's not in any way an embelishment of the truth. It's insane, and with that I was definitely tested.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Thinking of picking up War for Cybertron today - anyone else considering it?



Possibly after I'm done Red Dead, but I cant stop playing right now.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Possibly after I'm done Red Dead, but I cant stop playing right now.



Broke down and picked up WfC as soon as I read a few of the pretty damn good reviews. And the real deal maker for me: Stan Bush's The Touch plays through the credits. It's 1986 all over again!


----------



## iglooboy55

My friend and I won a 2v5 match today, pretty much the greatest game I've ever played.
We unleashed the rape ape upon 5 hapless players.


----------



## Edens_heel

Brief update:

War for Cybertron FINALLY scratches the itch for a great Transformers game. Just being able to take a running leap as Starscream, plummet to the ground, transform on the fly and rocket up again in mere seconds has me sold.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I started playing Zelda: Twilight Princess again. [Since I'm at my moms for a week.]

Also, if anyone else owns a gamecube, I'd like to pose the question.. 
Randomly on many games, I will be in the middle of playing and it'll go "An Error as occured, turn off the power and consult your user manual"

..D: Is my gamecube in it's death throws?!


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I started playing Zelda: Twilight Princess again. [Since I'm at my moms for a week.]
> 
> Also, if anyone else owns a gamecube, I'd like to pose the question..
> Randomly on many games, I will be in the middle of playing and it'll go "An Error as occured, turn off the power and consult your user manual"
> 
> ..D: Is my gamecube in it's death throws?!



I'd say so - I've never seen that pop up in either of my Gamecubes (well, I have one and my sister has one). Most likely not a good sign 

You must play the crap out of that thing, as most Nintendo products really stand the test of time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

See, My Last Gamecube never did this.
I played the HELL out of it, but I bought it brand-new from walmart.


This one that I own NOW [I sold my last one when I was young and incredibly stupid] I bought used at gamestop. 


:doh:


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> See, My Last Gamecube never did this.
> I played the HELL out of it, but I bought it brand-new from walmart.
> 
> 
> This one that I own NOW [I sold my last one when I was young and incredibly stupid] I bought used at gamestop.
> 
> 
> :doh:



This is why I don't trust Gamestop. That, and the used game market in general. They're pretty cheap to buy new though, if you check out Amazon. Mine is going on 7 years now I think (bought the Metroid Prime platinum bundle when that came out) and is yet to experience any real problems (knock on wood). Mind you, I also haven't played it extensively save for five games: Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Mario Sunshine, and the two Metroid Primes. Oh, and Eternal Darkness, because that game is the shit - still.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Refuse to shop gamestop anymore. After the day I bought my Gamecube and the games I own with it. I swear by either ordering online, or going to local game stores.

I mean, $40 for a used Twilight Princess? Oh my gods.
Then I Shelled out $40 for a Mario Party game, too.
My Gamecube was $30 used. Which, compared to $100 brand new, er, what I thought I'd pay anywhere. It was good. But Holy Crap.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I started playing Zelda: Twilight Princess again. [Since I'm at my moms for a week.]
> 
> Also, if anyone else owns a gamecube, I'd like to pose the question..
> Randomly on many games, I will be in the middle of playing and it'll go "An Error as occured, turn off the power and consult your user manual"
> 
> ..D: Is my gamecube in it's death throws?!



It's possible, but hopefully not the case. The first thing I would recommend checking is the condition of the discs themselves. Fingerprints, smudges, and even what appear to be light scratches can definitely be enough to bring up that dreaded error message. So it may be that the discs just merely need to be resurfaced. 

Also it could be that the laser lens on the GameCube itself that needs to be cleaned or replaced. 

Good luck! 

And y'know, YPP, if you do need a replacement GameCube system .... who you gonna call .... 

*GHOSTBUSTERS!*

Or me. That'll work.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> It's possible, but hopefully not the case. The first thing I would recommend checking is the condition of the discs themselves. Fingerprints, smudges, and even what appear to be light scratches can definitely be enough to bring up that dreaded error message. So it may be that the discs just merely need to be resurfaced.
> 
> Also it could be that the laser lens on the GameCube itself that needs to be cleaned or replaced.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> And y'know, YPP, if you do need a replacement GameCube system .... who you gonna call ....
> 
> *GHOSTBUSTERS!*
> 
> Or me. That'll work.


Can I call and get you in a ghostbusters uniform? That would work!  


The Discs were the first things I checked, and they are all in [remarkably] good condition.
Twilight Princess Is, for sure, because I am the _ONLY_ one who handles it.
[/Slightly overprotective when Zelda is involved.]

But it _WAS_ used from gamestop, so I figured maybe it was in it's death throws.
My first thought was "It's like a slow agonizing RROD for Gamecube, Oh Wtf."

I Mean, Yes. I can play gamecube games on my Wii. But It's nice being able to have a gaming system over here at my moms house, too. So I do not go absolutely bloody bonkers while I'm here. [Because there is NO WAY I can bring over the wii. Since it was a christmas present to both me _and_ my brother. ]  *COUGH* SpoiledBrat *COUGH*


----------



## Mathias

I'm at a loss as to what else to play. Any suggestions?


----------



## crosseyedhamster

I'm gonna start up DnD Online soon, been too long.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

After I tinker with my [er..almost] New Computer, I'd really like to start playing a free MMORPG, any good suggestions?


----------



## Mayla

I usually play (the dreaded) WoW, and I also play an online text RPG. I usually solo with WoW, so it can be fun. One day I'll actually break down and get a gaming console. :/

I'm going to eventually get Cataclysm but I refuse to get any more WoW expansions until that comes out.

*Insert stubborn face*


----------



## Dromond

I'm so old school, I don't do online gaming. I am playing Galactic Civilizations II on the PC. Good old fashioned galactic conquest vs a surprisingly competent AI.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Your Plump Princess said:


> After I tinker with my [er..almost] New Computer, I'd really like to start playing a free MMORPG, any good suggestions?



For free, your best bet is browser-based games. Runescape is a good clone of the original MMORPG Ultima Online, but is full of 12-year-olds. Kingdom of Loathing is hilariously written and interesting, but might not be what you're looking for. There's one called Estiah that uses cards and decks for combat but it's really math and strategy intensive.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Played Runescape for a few years.
I still randomly go on it, when I am DESPERATELY BOOOORED.
Because of said 12-year-old-overuleing. D< Gr. 

..Eep. Awful, Math is awful.


----------



## Edens_heel

Hmm, it's Canada day, but far too grey and potentially rainy for a trip into Vancouver to see the fireworks tonight. What does that mean? Time to start a new game!

Update on War for Cybertron. It's pretty good, but not good enough on the gameply side of things that I'd recommend it unless Transformers get you all hot and bothered. For fans? It is unquestionably the best game to ever come out under this license. And with that said, the gameplay isn't bad, but if all you're looking for is a third person shooter, you'd be better served by a Gears or an Uncharted.

Kinda feel like putting the game on hold though and finally tackling a long-standing black mark on my video gaming existence: completing Ocarina of Time. I've always been too bored to get anywhere past picking up the Master Sword, but now that a 3DS remake is in production, I should probably finish up the original, just to give it a fair chance.


----------



## Commander Keen

I'm replaying Earthbound! Well, actually I'm on Mother 3 now, and it's being played through my GBA emulator on my PSP. I love this series!! :bow:


----------



## willowmoon

Edens_heel said:


> Hmm, it's Canada day, but far too grey and potentially rainy for a trip into Vancouver to see the fireworks tonight. What does that mean? Time to start a new game!
> 
> Update on War for Cybertron. It's pretty good, but not good enough on the gameply side of things that I'd recommend it unless Transformers get you all hot and bothered. For fans? It is unquestionably the best game to ever come out under this license. And with that said, the gameplay isn't bad, but if all you're looking for is a third person shooter, you'd be better served by a Gears or an Uncharted.
> 
> Kinda feel like putting the game on hold though and finally tackling a long-standing black mark on my video gaming existence: completing Ocarina of Time. I've always been too bored to get anywhere past picking up the Master Sword, but now that a 3DS remake is in production, I should probably finish up the original, just to give it a fair chance.



Well the Wii version of "War for Cybertron" is merely called "Cybertron Adventures" and is kinda dull and repetitive, more of a rail-shooter than anything. Definitely not worth purchasing, unless you're a hardcore Transformers fan who MUST own everything Transformers-related.


----------



## Tad

Mayla said:


> I usually play (the dreaded) WoW, and I also play an online text RPG. I usually solo with WoW, so it can be fun. One day I'll actually break down and get a gaming console. :/
> 
> I'm going to eventually get Cataclysm but I refuse to get any more WoW expansions until that comes out.
> 
> *Insert stubborn face*



I'm a bit the same with WOW....I did get Burning Crusade, but I'm not getting Wrath until Cataclysm comes out (I'm hoping they'll have a deal to get both with a bit of a discount). And since I'm still leveling and mostly just solo quest, hasn't been an issue for me so far--there is so much to explore in the base game!

What sort of text based game? As playing with other people by email or a mailing list or forum, or an automated text based game?


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Well the Wii version of "War for Cybertron" is merely called "Cybertron Adventures" and is kinda dull and repetitive, more of a rail-shooter than anything. Definitely not worth purchasing, unless you're a hardcore Transformers fan who MUST own everything Transformers-related.



Also from what I hear, War for Cybertron for PS3 and the XBOX 360 is dramatically better and more of a third person shooter. It was far better reviewed as well.


----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> Also from what I hear, War for Cybertron for PS3 and the XBOX 360 is dramatically better and more of a third person shooter. It was far better reviewed as well.



Oh definitely - I've heard that the Wii one is simply too broken to play. I've got the PS3 one myself and it is essentially a Gears of War type 3rd person shooter, though with transforming in place of cover mechanics. It's pretty good - looks amazing, and the sound is spot on as well. I do wish they hadn't mapped the transforming mechanic to the L3 button, as you do tend to press it unintentionally when simply trying to move around in the heat of battle, but it is still a load of fun.

Really craving a vacation to plow through some of my horrible video game backlog - I've let it grow too large (and my trophy addiction isn't helping matters in any way). Figure I'll finish the draft of the current YA novel I'm working on then take a few weeks to make a dent in the armor.

Anyone planning on starting something new or marathoning through something over the holiday weekend?


----------



## Mathias

I picked up Transformers WFC and Dante's Inferno. They're both fantastic but some of the violence is over the top even for my standards. :blink:


----------



## Wild Zero

Got home yesterday to see "Gamefly has shipped: Forza Motorsport 3" in my inbox.

HOORAY!


----------



## Commander Keen

I played something for 360 today called Earth Defense Force 2017. It was the best game I've played in a long time. I mean, what's more awesome than a game involving shooting hordes of giant killer ants that come from a Death Star with Tie Fighter-like ships flying around, piloting huge mechs and shooting the crap out of a raging tech-dino?! NOTHING!!


----------



## george83

I have went back to Mad World on the wii, and I'm starting to enjoy it now .


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am addicted to Halo 3 ODST and also Halo Multiplayer.


----------



## Mathias

I finished of Dante's Inferno today. The ending section was extremely tedious and so was Lucifer, but overall I liked it.


----------



## Edens_heel

Just finished the Decepticon campaign in the PS3 War for Cybertron - took down Omega Supreme on hard mode (so satisfying). That game is so much better than I ever thought it would be (mind you, my expectations for a Transformers game have been beaten down to "just be fun and playable". Fortunately, it's a hell of a lot more than just that).


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Just finished the Decepticon campaign in the PS3 War for Cybertron - took down Omega Supreme on hard mode (so satisfying). That game is so much better than I ever thought it would be (mind you, my expectations for a Transformers game have been beaten down to "just be fun and playable". Fortunately, it's a hell of a lot more than just that).



Did you do it on your own? Two buddies and I are playing through it and we've died a few times on normal.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Did you do it on your own? Two buddies and I are playing through it and we've died a few times on normal.



Yep, doing it on my own. I definitely died more than a few times, but eventually took him down. For me, it was just a matter of catching the pattern, and also realizing that you CANNOT stand and gun him from the turrets when his chest cavity is open. If you do that, you won't have enough time to detach from it and get to cover when he fires a mess of rockets at you. You've got to detach the turret every time and hide with it. the scout was the best option for me for that fight, as his vehicle form was fast enough to get away quickly when in desperate need of health.


----------



## Christov

I've been playing the incredibly long named The Secret of Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge: Special Edition on PC, and I'm totally falling in love with this game all over again. I played the original and the regular version of this back in 1997 when I found a CD with them on in my Dad's... interesting... mix of games, and they were pretty much the game that got me into the point n' click/adventure genre.


----------



## Dibaby35

I'm still playing Aion everyday. I have my gripes about the game though. I'm really looking for another *open* pvp mmo game desperately. This faction crap is too easy for people to cheat. Have been waiting for TERA to come out but now that the lawsuit was finalized doubting that will be out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Trying to get all Platinums on Links Crossbow Training for Wii. 

Other than that, I've taken yet ANOTHER break from Majora's Mask [Ugh. MOTHER EFFING ZORA EGGS! >;O ] and have taken up trying to beat All Star challenge in Smash Brothers Melee. Also playing Banjo Kazooie over again on my N64, and Super Mario World on the Wii [the 1990 game, I just downloaded it onto the Wii System because our SNES is out of order, still..  ]


----------



## Famouslastwords

Trying to get motivated to dominate the end of Kingdom Hearts II, I'm about...ummm...2/3rds the way through, I think. There's a lot of crap to do in that game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lucky! How is that? I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO PLAY THAT GAME! T___T


I was only ever able to rent the first one, then I could never find it in stores, and now I can't find any of them anywhere. >.<


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lucky! How is that? I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO PLAY THAT GAME! T___T
> 
> 
> I was only ever able to rent the first one, then I could never find it in stores, and now I can't find any of them anywhere. >.<



Did you finish the first one? I have all three. Like, I'd so be willing to loan it to you if you promised to mail it back.


----------



## willowmoon

Still playing PSO (Phantasy Star Online) -- crazy addictive game, I never get bored with it -- I've also had some luck lately running across some rarer items.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm playing Halo Wars. It's interesting trying to control a strategy game on a console. It actually works, but I miss having a mouse and keyboard with all their lovely lovely hotkeys.


----------



## freakyfred

I decided to give Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex another go after I stopped playing it a year or two ago.

Big mistake.

Absolutely terrible game. It tried to be Crash 3 but fails miserably. You even earn the exact same abilities. The awesome bad guys of the previous games have been reduced to blocking your way in the rollerball levels and the whole thing reaks of terrible design. Too many leaps of faith are required. It's very slow and clunky too. No hilarious deaths either (in some cases you just go poof). Boss battles are an exercise in trial and error which gets frustrating very quickly. 

Agh I better stop ranting. After beating the last boss, I threw in Crash 3 to make sure I wasn't nostalgia goggling. 

I wasn't. Crash 3 is still super fun. Amazing graphics and animations (for the PSX, but hell they even beat the PS2 one). Great music, fun levels, addictive re playability. Goddamn I love this game.







Can't touch this.


----------



## BrownDown09

Going old school, I'm trying to finish Ninja Gaiden


----------



## willowmoon

BrownDown09 said:


> Going old school, I'm trying to finish Ninja Gaiden



The one for the Nintendo NES? Or the original Xbox? The Xbox version is RIDICULOUSLY hard.


----------



## Dibaby35

Trying to download Eq2 aka evercrack lol. I have a friend that plays and I guess there's some ability that they can switch their characters so that they can level with you. Kinda cool I think.


----------



## BrownDown09

willowmoon said:


> The one for the Nintendo NES? Or the original Xbox? The Xbox version is RIDICULOUSLY hard.



The one on Xbox, it is soooo hard. Boss after boss after boss its ridiculous, I quit years ago because I couldn't defeat the final boss so I started over.


----------



## willowmoon

BrownDown09 said:


> The one on Xbox, it is soooo hard. Boss after boss after boss its ridiculous, I quit years ago because I couldn't defeat the final boss so I started over.



Yeah the only way one of my friends beat that game was by using cheat codes. Even the first boss is a pain in the ass. Good luck!!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

As of right now Soul Caliber 4.
I borrowed it from a friend and now really into it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zelda: Wind Waker
Just defeat the temple of Gales.
Really Mother Effing Hard. STUPID USELESS DEKU SPRITE. >;O
Now onto triforce shards. [oh, WTF. Way to piss me off, game.]

Though, I'll be away from it for the weekend, so I'm picking back up in Zelda: Twilight Princess. In that, I just got the sword and shield, and I've gone back into the Twilight Realm, and I'm entering the very first temple, with the monkeys. [_Joooooy_ I hated this the FIRST time I played this damn game.]


Then when I come back, I'm picking up Zelda: Majora's Mask AGAIN. AND THIS TIME I BETTER BE ABLE TO GET THROUGH THE GERUDO PLACE. GRRRR. Before I settle in for some Triforce Peices.


When I defeat Wind Waker, I'm planning to play some Ocarina of Time again. 


Been on a huge Zelda and Mario Kick lately, can you tell? 



OH! 
Anyone and everyone who has played the *Ghostbusters game*......is it worth it to buy it? [We have no video game rental places around me.. -Le sigh- ]


----------



## Fairlight88

I've only played the demo of the Xbox 360 version. The brief time I spent playing it was fun. The dialogue was hilarious, the controls take a little getting used to, but overall I had fun with the demo. I was very tempted to buy it when it was on sale on Steam, but never got around to it. If you're planning on getting it for Wii, I hear that it's not as good as the PS3/Xbox 360/PC versions.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't know, I thought the only platform I owned that it came out on was PS2... O.O

I don't have any Xbox systems, or any other Playstation systems.


----------



## 1300 Class

Fable 2 GOTY edition. In preparation for Fable 3.

Can't wait for Mafia II though!


----------



## Fairlight88

Your Plump Princess said:


> I don't know, I thought the only platform I owned that it came out on was PS2... O.O
> 
> I don't have any Xbox systems, or any other Playstation systems.


It was released on Xbox 360, PC, PS3, Wii, PS2, DS and PSP (the latter 4 got a "downgraded" version with cartoon-y visuals and a rather skimpy story).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fairlight88 said:


> It was released on Xbox 360, PC, PS3, Wii, PS2, DS and PSP (the latter 4 got a "downgraded" version with cartoon-y visuals and a rather skimpy story).


AWWW.
I knew my rejection of Xbox would involve me suffering at -some- point. I just. Knew it.


----------



## And c

im playing call duty 4 preowned £10 bargin


----------



## Edens_heel

Recently polished off Transformers: War for Cybertron on hard mode on the PS3 - after finishing the Decepticon campaign, I thought the game was merely good, but the Autobot campaign stole the show. Especially the reveal of Trypticon leading up to the end of the second to last stage. In fact, everything to do with Omega Supreme and Trypticon kicked all kinds of ass. 

And it's still so awesome to be able to take a giant leap, transform into a jet in mid-air, and then rocket away without breaking momentum - boy did they ever nail that feeling.


----------



## gangstadawg

Your Plump Princess said:


> AWWW.
> I knew my rejection of Xbox would involve me suffering at -some- point. I just. Knew it.



you could always try pc gaming since its generally better than console gaming.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

gangstadawg said:


> you could always try pc gaming since its generally better than console gaming.


I thought about it, but right now my computer is Faaaail for any type of gaming.


----------



## Mathias

Ho-lee-shit

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3180566


----------



## willowmoon

Three customers plus myself at my store played "Warlords" for the Atari 2600. It's one of the best four-player games, even still today, IMHO.


----------



## Blackjack

Been trying at the last mission of _Mercenaries_ for about three days now, in between sessions of _Donkey Kong Country 2_.

I'd just like to note that it's absolutely fucking retarded to not be able to continue from the midpoint of that map so that if you die you don't have to see that goddam cutscene again and again and again. Also, it'd be nice if the helicopter-seeking missiles ACTUALLY SOUGHT THE FUCKING HELICOPTER. I had Song, subdued him, and then the chopper that I thought I'd taken care of missiled both of us and then shot me.

It's a fantastic game, but moments like this make me want to punch through the fucking television.


----------



## pdgujer148

I finished LIMBO today. It is a beautiful game w/ great puzzles. The ending is a bit arbitrary and obscure. It is like an arthouse version of the old SNES game Out of this World. It isn't worth 1200 freakin' Xbox points; 800 would have been fair. Still, if you wait a bit maybe it will become a deal of the week.

Now I'm playing "Deathspank". Bless Ron Gilbert! I've missed him. The trademark sense of humor is intact and the game is solid. Worth 1200 Xbox points; actually I would have paid $60 bucks for this.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> Ho-lee-shit
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3180566



WTF? they have already announced MvC 3 its rreally bad timing for this to be done.


----------



## willowmoon

Still playing Phantasy Star Online .....


----------



## FinagleBroth

I'm on the World 2 on New Super Mario Bros. Wii; it's not as exciting as SMG 2 IMO. Also I tried the shooter Lead and Gold during the free weekend it was interesting but I already have a glut of shooters.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> WTF? they have already announced MvC 3 its rreally bad timing for this to be done.



Maybe not. One of the keynote speakers at the panel said that the 1st of the two games aren't going to be done for another two years. One will play like a Street Fighter game and the other will play like a Tekken game.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Borrowed Oblivion IV for Xbox360.
It's not a bad game, I like it. It's an open world game that I like other then Crackdown and GTAV, only in medieval/fantasy theme. I've always loved open-world games, and this one is special in a way since it's from First-Person (although third-person is an option in the game but its not worth it) and has there is a shit load of exploration in the game, literally. I think I might actually have to buy this game now lol


----------



## CAMellie

My honey used some Wii points to get me the original NES version of Super Mario Brothers! :wubu: *squeals like a little girl*


----------



## Blackjack

Not sure if I noted that I cleared _Donkey Kong Country _with 101%, but I'm now most of the way through DKC2 and I'm convinced that the game fucking _cheats_.

I beat _Mercenaries _yesterday, too. The last mission really is epic, and the final parts of it- fighting through a complex while nuclear missiles are launching around you- is fucking _amazing_. Having save points within the mission itself would have made it less prone to nerdrage, simply due to its length, and the cutscenes after were somewhat of a letdown (just two news reports, one based on whether the nukes were stopped or not and the other on which faction you have the best reputation with). But the satisfaction of taking down the guy who's been hassling you the entire game via speakers throughout the cities with a blow to the head and putting him away is so worth it.


----------



## Mathias

Blackjack said:


> Not sure if I noted that I cleared _Donkey Kong Country _with 101%, but I'm now most of the way through DKC2 and I'm convinced that the game fucking _cheats_.
> 
> I beat _Mercenaries _yesterday, too. The last mission really is epic, and the final parts of it- fighting through a complex while nuclear missiles are launching around you- is fucking _amazing_. Having save points within the mission itself would have made it less prone to nerdrage, simply due to its length, and the cutscenes after were somewhat of a letdown (just two news reports, one based on whether the nukes were stopped or not and the other on which faction you have the best reputation with). But the satisfaction of taking down the guy who's been hassling you the entire game via speakers throughout the cities with a blow to the head and putting him away is so worth it.



Are you playing the 1st Mercenaries or the second?


----------



## Blackjack

Mathias said:


> Are you playing the 1st Mercenaries or the second?



The first.


----------



## Edens_heel

Really feeling a need to play through Darksiders and Dead Space again, even though so many other games are waiting for me. I'd love to dive into Dragon Age and the two Assassin's Creed games that are sitting on my shelf, but won't have the time for months, likely. And we won't even discuss that I still haven't played Falllout 3... I need to be snowed in this winter for a week or two to catch up.


----------



## freakyfred

I went back and played Crash Bandicoot 2. Got 100% completion aw year.

Also been replaying Shadow of the Colossus which is a fantastic game. Practically bleeding with atmosphere.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

freakyfred said:


> I went back and played Crash Bandicoot 2. Got 100% completion aw year.
> 
> Also been replaying Shadow of the Colossus which is a fantastic game. Practically bleeding with atmosphere.



100% on CB 2?! I must congratulate you.
I'd shake your hand but I have no idea where you are, so take this rep instead haha


----------



## freakyfred

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> 100% on CB 2?! I must congratulate you.
> I'd shake your hand but I have no idea where you are, so take this rep instead haha



Hahaha thank you. Hell of alot of trial and error to get everything.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Got a B in the lecture portion of Anatomy/Phys II. So I'm back on Diablo II. Thinking about making a thread. I have an account of both coasts, but the west coast is my best coast. lol

Amazon is kicking minor ass. lvl 77 with some ill weaponry (Buriza, and a windforce), but shitty everything else (Well minus my hellfire torch).


----------



## willowmoon

Has anyone picked up StarCraft II yet? If so, what is your opinion of the game so far?


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Has anyone picked up StarCraft II yet? If so, what is your opinion of the game so far?



I haven't gotten it yet- I actually don't think I have enough room on my hard drive for it (too much music and photos). But I've heard nothing but good things from those who have it. My neighbor is loving it and was amazed by the campaign as soon as he started it (which was after a few days of binging on the multiplayer).


----------



## pdgujer148

willowmoon said:


> Has anyone picked up StarCraft II yet? If so, what is your opinion of the game so far?



I have played about half of the single player campaign. 

I'm not a big RTS fan, so take this for what it is worth. 

My impression is that this is more of the same, but with staggeringly improved presentation and polish. I'm not disappointed. However, for a game that his been in development for over a decade I guess I expected the gameplay to more evolved. Instead, it seems they focused on presentation, refinement, and storytelling. It's definitely fun, and I haven't ruled out my faint praise being more the fault of unrealistic expectations than the game itself.


----------



## bigguy25m

I'm the type of gamer to play multiple games at a time... Mind you, that doesn't mean I play four games at once with eight hands.. I just play a lot of different games. My uncle got me a copy of Star Craft II and I have been enjoying it quite a bit. I've been working myself along the single player story as well as teaching myself some tricks in versus a.i. matches. On PS3 I have been playing Red Dead Redemption and beat it a little while ago. Great game with a great story, 3D Dot Game Heroes, which is sort of like NES Legend of Zelda. Pretty neat game, along with a few others. For the Wii, I have been playing a few WiiWare games and a little bit of Mario Galexy 2. For the DS, I have been playing a crapload of Dragon Quest 9 and Tales of Innocence. Both are fantastic games and I enjoy them a lot.  Yes, I am a nerd. Sorry. I also have a 360, PS2, PSP, and Dreamcast, but I haven't had time to play them lately.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Victoria_. In preparation for my preorder arriving from Amazon for _Victoria 2_!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Anyone know any _good_ websites to buy SNES Controllers and Videogames?


----------



## Noir

Starcraft 2 At the moment. Anyone else playing?


----------



## Mozz

Right now im playin Halo 3 _Custom Games_ Anyone wanna join in?


----------



## CaptianNegro

the absolute shame that is pokemon:doh:


----------



## gangstadawg

Your Plump Princess said:


> Anyone know any _good_ websites to buy SNES Controllers and Videogames?



just get a emulator and a ps3 lookalike controller for pc.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CaptianNegro said:


> the absolute shame that is pokemon:doh:


OH OH OH which one?!


----------



## Mathias

I bought a Madcatz Street fighter 4 controller today and my game's improved significantly. I still think Seth is cheap bastard though.


----------



## CaptianNegro

Your Plump Princess said:


> OH OH OH which one?!


 I so broke down and bought Soul Silver for the Ds. Nintendo knows my weakness for small, adorable, and collectable creatures.


----------



## CaptianNegro

Mathias said:


> I bought a Madcatz Street fighter 4 controller today and my game's improved significantly. I still think Seth is cheap bastard though.



I have to agree whole heartedly, Ive never been so close to throwing my controller at the T.V.! Then you beat the game and find out there is a whole army comprised of that cheap bastard.... Damn you Seth...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aw! 

How IS Soul Silver? Is it anything like regular silver? 
I own silver for the gameboy colour, but I was still tempted by soul silver [simply for that poke`ball looking thing that you carry around. ] [/Lame]


----------



## CaptianNegro

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aw!
> 
> How IS Soul Silver? Is it anything like regular silver?
> I own silver for the gameboy colour, but I was still tempted by soul silver [simply for that poke`ball looking thing that you carry around. ] [/Lame]



If you havent played any of the latest installments Id definitely recommend it. The game looks great and would be familiar to you.Theres also a whole bunch of cool new stuff and new pokemans. :blush:so much nerd shame:blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

New Pokemon?! 

The ones from Diamond and Pearl, Kupo? 

[Embrace it! Embrace the nerdiness! ]


----------



## CaptianNegro

Yep, there are Daimond and Pearl pokemon abound! It's a pretty sweet game.

[i guess there's no denying it any longer, imma nerd]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gaah! Now I GOTTA Play it.
[/Poke`Nerd]

["One of us, One of us, One of us"]


----------



## Wild Zero

Blackjack said:


> The first.



Have you tried Pandemic's last game,_The Saboteur_? I'd recommend it if you're a fan of mindless over the top destructive fun.


----------



## freakyfred

Just beat Shadow of the Colossus. Gotta be the only game that makes you feel really bad for beating the enemy. That sad music man :/


----------



## Edens_heel

Just spent my night, one of the last in this house before moving to a new city and province, reliving my childhood in the best way possible: marathoning through Super Metroid with 100% completion. Yeah, it's still the best game ever made - no question (though Chrono Trigger will always be right on its heels).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

..I know this doesn't count.
But I'm addicted to playing a "Space Invaders" knock-off, online. 
>( Damn them for destroying my shields! Damn theee invaaaaderss!


----------



## Edens_heel

Anyone out there played Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for the DS? How does it stack up against previous entries into the series?

And on that note, for anyone who's played the Metroid Prime series, is it worth it if I own the Gamecube versions to pick up a copy of the Wii Trilogy re-release?

Opinions, people - I need 'em!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Unsure about FFTA2 but I've heard nothing but praise for MPT on Wii because the old games play even better with the new controls.


----------



## Mathias

Anybody have Super Street Fighter 4 and Xbox Live? I'll take you on!


----------



## 0nlnn

Starcraft 2, oh yeah.


----------



## inkedinto

Still horribly addicted to Puzzle pirates after 4 years..


----------



## freakyfred

Let's play some tetris motherfucker!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo II.... More and more.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Heroes of Might and Magic 5. My flatmate got me to start it.


----------



## furious styles

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo II.... More and more.



no shit! that's my game .. classic


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm playing the recent SEGA/Rebellion Studios "Aliens Vs. Predators" game because I got a chance to purchase it for $10. I don't know whether to chalk it up to low expectations or what, but I am kind of enjoying this game. Sure, the campaigns are short, and the aliens control for shit, but otherwise the story is better than any of the AvP films (faint praise), the graphics are better than serviceable, each race offers a distinctly different gameplay experience, and the kills and fan service are appropriate to the product.


----------



## Mathias

I finally got all 240 trophies in Arkham Asylum! :bounce: I can't wait for Arkham City.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I finally got all 240 trophies in Arkham Asylum! :bounce: I can't wait for Arkham City.



:shocked:


...I.. I.. I'm so jealous. 
I wanna play Arkham Asylummmm! 
 But I don't have that game, or system. 



Currently Playing Zelda: Twilight Princess.

I kind of realize why I don't reply games too soon after beating them. [Like before 3-4 Years.] I'm so bored with this game already! :doh:


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> ...I.. I.. I'm so jealous.
> I wanna play Arkham Asylummmm!
> But I don't have that game, or system.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Playing Zelda: Twilight Princess.
> 
> I kind of realize why I don't reply games too soon after beating them. [Like before 3-4 Years.] I'm so bored with this game already! :doh:



The bad thing is I don't know what to do now!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> The bad thing is I don't know what to do now!



Replay? 
XD Nawh, I know what you mean.


----------



## tootsmendozer

playing the scott pilgrim game, it is so awesome


----------



## Wild Zero

_ODST _and _Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars_


----------



## 1300 Class

_Victoria II_. Cancelled my Amazon order and d'led it off Gamers-Gate. Cheaper and left it downloading overnight. This morning installed it and playing.

The 19th century never seemed so good.


----------



## Wild Zero

Got _Oblivion _through the Steam deal yesterday, goodbye free time.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Wild Zero said:


> Got _Oblivion _through the Steam deal yesterday, goodbye free time.



Lol, I've been playing it for two weeks now and I know EXACTLY how that feels like: awesome!


----------



## MattB

Lego Harry Potter. I'm not big into video games, but I'm having fun with this one.


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been rockin' Dragon Age: Origins lately- can't beat a good RPG.
Though, I've been dipping into the Sims 3 too. Damned addictive for some reason.


----------



## freakyfred

Just rocked through the Scott Pilgrim game with Kim Pine.

Lesbian ending ftw.


----------



## MrIgor

Wild Zero said:


> Got _Oblivion _through the Steam deal yesterday, goodbye free time.



That's one amazing game! I approve of your choice of time killers.

As for myself, I found my old Civ 2 Gold disk while cleaning the other day. Long story short, I've spent far too much time doing research towards building nukes and planning my people's takeover of the world.


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## DJ_S

Have started playing, Need for Speed World (online) again recently. The main beta is over and now every one can play, casual fun.


----------



## snuggletiger

Trying to master Patrician 3.


----------



## Mathias

Need for Speed Most Wanted currently.


----------



## Allie Cat

I found this fun free open source game called NAEV: Sea of Darkness. I highly suggest everyone check it out because it is awesome (and because I have joined the dev team and will be making starship graphics for it!)


----------



## Mordecai

I am still enthralled with Out of the Park Baseball 11 but I enjoyed Alpha Protocol as well.


----------



## Dibaby35

Reactivated my Lineage 2 account. I guess I like to kill myself slowly ugh..I forgot about the grind. 

Friends trying to talk me into playing EVE online. But I'm just HORRIBLE with space games. I end up stearing my ship into some asteroid or something. LOL


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mass Effect!

Anyone here played it?

1--What background etc did you choose?
2--Did you do the relationship subplot?
3--Who did you "sacrifice"?
4--Did you end up as a Paragon or Renegade?


----------



## Allie Cat

Dibaby35 said:


> Reactivated my Lineage 2 account. I guess I like to kill myself slowly ugh..I forgot about the grind.
> 
> Friends trying to talk me into playing EVE online. But I'm just HORRIBLE with space games. I end up stearing my ship into some asteroid or something. LOL



Try NAEV, it's top down and you can't hit stuff xD


----------



## CaptianNegro

Sasquatch! said:


> Mass Effect!
> 
> Anyone here played it?
> 
> 1--What background etc did you choose?
> 2--Did you do the relationship subplot?
> 3--Who did you "sacrifice"?
> 4--Did you end up as a Paragon or Renegade?



1. Earthborn Hero of the Blitz
2.Yes:blush: Ashley
3.Kaiden.... for selfish reasons...
4. Paragon

Probably the most rewarding video game experiance of all time. So many twist and turns. You literally have a universe to explore and the convos can be pretty awesome. I cant wait for the 3rd one.


----------



## Fairlight88

Currently enthralled in an Enix title for SNES by the name of "E.V.O. The Search for Eden." Also the original Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## pdgujer148

*Trials HD*

Crap. I sat down at 11:00PM tonight with the intention of playing with the editor for an hour our so. After a couple false starts I ended up making a gnarly track that was good enough to save. Except, it is now 4AM and it only feels like 30 minutes have passed.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CaptianNegro said:


> 1. Earthborn Hero of the Blitz
> 2.Yes:blush: Ashley
> 3.Kaiden.... for selfish reasons...
> 4. Paragon
> 
> Probably the most rewarding video game experiance of all time. So many twist and turns. You literally have a universe to explore and the convos can be pretty awesome. I cant wait for the 3rd one.



1. Earthborn Survivor
2. Nothing quite like pulling a captain Kirk--Liara
3. Ashley--she was getting in the way, and the other character was far more useful


----------



## lucidbliss

umm been playing lego indi jones and soul caliber on xbox 360 mostly gears of war.... and a little modern warfare 2 .... ummm also PEGGLE BEST GAME EVER


----------



## spiritangel

I am such a girl lol re games but at the moment I am totally addicted to Jewel Quest Solitaire and quite impressed as just when you think you have finished the game more levels appear gotta love a game that is awesome value


----------



## Dromond

I'm still obsessing on Galactic Civilizations II: Dark Avatar. I'm drooling over, but can't afford, Victoria II. I want a new game! :sad:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pokemon Stadium 2, Trying to beat all the gym leaders and get all the trophy's.


----------



## Squee360

League of Legends. It's a fun fantasy based straight pvp game. The bast part is it's free to play and download. It has two types of point systems. One you pay for, and the other you play for. The different points will get you stuff.


----------



## spiritangel

for some reason I thought of this video clip when I see this thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btSeHMtuXXw

you will understand when you watch it


----------



## gangstadawg

Wild Zero said:


> Got _Oblivion _through the Steam deal yesterday, goodbye free time.



well then its time for you to download some mods for it. there are TONS of stuff for it.


----------



## littlefairywren

I finally finished Bio 2 after constantly stopping each time I got dizzy. At least it made the game seem a lot longer, but I still gave away a lot of side stuff because of it.

I have almost finished Assassins Creed II. It is so beautiful, and a huge improvement on the first one. Can't wait for the next one!! 

So I have my eye on Red Dead Redemption now, and wondering if it is worth purchasing or not?


----------



## Paquito

Back to Super Mario Galaxy for me.


----------



## Fairlight88

Recently picked up a copy of Dragon Quest VIII for PS2, will get around to that one when I play some of the other games I haven't even touched yet.


----------



## pdgujer148

Weirdly...

Toy Story 3.

The toy box mode is addictive; like crack favored Cheetos. 

Who would have thought?


----------



## The Orange Mage

It's slightly bizzarre to think I have right next to me a copy of a Toy Story game. For a console that's 22 years old.

Yeah, Sega Genesis.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Final Fantasy VIII

PS: I Googled it? Totally awesome to know I'm not the only one who saw the REMARKABLE RESEMBLANCE Headmaster Cid bears to Robin Williams.


----------



## Fairlight88

Your Plump Princess said:


> Final Fantasy VIII
> 
> PS: I Googled it? Totally awesome to know I'm not the only one who saw the REMARKABLE RESEMBLANCE Headmaster Cid bears to Robin Williams.


I know, right? That's the first thing I thought of when I saw him, too!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fairlight88 said:


> I know, right? That's the first thing I thought of when I saw him, too!


Funniest picture I've ever seen on google, yet.


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> I finally finished Bio 2 after constantly stopping each time I got dizzy. At least it made the game seem a lot longer, but I still gave away a lot of side stuff because of it.
> 
> I have almost finished Assassins Creed II. It is so beautiful, and a huge improvement on the first one. Can't wait for the next one!!
> 
> *So I have my eye on Red Dead Redemption now, and wondering if it is worth purchasing or not?*




YES! It's a masterpiece.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> [/B]
> 
> YES! It's a masterpiece.



Thanks for the tip, Matt


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think it's official. Headmaster Cid always looked like Robin Williams to me too.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The PC Version. Still behind the power curve, but it's much more action packed than Dynasty Warriors ever was. I like it so far.


----------



## slyrunner

World of Warcraft! lvl 80 rogue, Davidicus! For the Alliance!


----------



## Edens_heel

Now that I've finished (for the most part) my move to Edmonton, and finally acquired an HD TV (Sony Bravia, 40 inches), I'm falling in love with my PS3 all over again. Tonight it's all about games that will take advantage of the graphic whore in me: Dead Space and Pixel Junk Shooter. Also kind of jonesing for another playthrough of either Arkham Asylum or Uncharted 2. We'll see where the night takes me...


----------



## willowmoon

Still geeking out on Phantasy Star Online Episode 1.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Still geeking out on Phantasy Star Online Episode 1.


WTF. I Still can't rep you.
Just wanted to say that you = epic win for using the term "Geeking out"



=} Still playing Final Fantasy VIII. I'm on disc 2 now, I've played a total of 21 Hours. I fucked up BIG time though and missed two GF's! :doh: So I'm more-so considering this to be my Trial-Run.


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> Still geeking out on Phantasy Star Online Episode 1.



is it a pc private server?


----------



## HottiMegan

I got Age of Empires 3 on Saturday. Yeah it's an old game. I used to play the old one ALL the time with hubby via LAN. He stopped playing against me cuz i kicked his butt every time.. so i teamed up with him for conquering the world. 
I'm still getting used to this new version. Me likey though


----------



## KHayes666

Aliens Vs Predator, Red Dead Redemption, Madden 11 and now Mafia 2.....I think its safe to say my PS3 account will be making a comeback


----------



## spiritangel

sooo excited loved drawn the painted tower such an amazing puzzle/hidden object game and the new sequal has just been released and is downloading as I type
cant wait to see how visually stunning Drawn Dark Flight is as the first one was a work of art from the music to the imagry just spectacular hurry up I soo want to play it like now


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> sooo excited loved drawn the painted tower such an amazing puzzle/hidden object game and the new sequal has just been released and is downloading as I type
> cant wait to see how visually stunning Drawn Dark Flight is as the first one was a work of art from the music to the imagry just spectacular hurry up I soo want to play it like now



Good, old fashioned, ZELDA II: The Adventures Of LINK!


----------



## spiritangel

yes but I only have a pc and i have played zelda I want Drawn it challenges me mentally and its new and pretty mayby you should try it its a big fish game before you tell me what I should be playing


----------



## Allie Cat

Mass Effect is eating my soul. Om nom nom. I got to the part last night where you have to choose whether Kaidan or Ashley dies... first time a video game has had me in tears in a long time. u_u But I can't be mad at Saren, he's being manipulated and controlled by that bastard Reaper-ship... Though that's actually pretty obvious from early in the game.

Must buy Mass Effect 2! I don't want it to end!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Alicia Rose said:


> Mass Effect is eating my soul. Om nom nom. I got to the part last night where you have to choose whether Kaidan or Ashley dies... first time a video game has had me in tears in a long time. u_u But I can't be mad at Saren, he's being manipulated and controlled by that bastard Reaper-ship... Though that's actually pretty obvious from early in the game.
> 
> Must buy Mass Effect 2! I don't want it to end!



What was you character build? Who did you sacrifice?

I love that game. Played it straight through again once I finished it.


----------



## Mathias

So.... why is xbox live charging $60 starting November?


----------



## KHayes666

Mathias said:


> So.... why is xbox live charging $60 starting November?



Corporate greed. 

It won't be long before the Playstation Network starts charging folks for membership


----------



## Allie Cat

Sasquatch! said:


> What was you character build? Who did you sacrifice?
> 
> I love that game. Played it straight through again once I finished it.



My character build is.. let's see...

Infiltrator, currently level 43, Paragon path. Maxed out Commando, Charm, Intimidate (though that is only half a bar), Spectre Training, and Sniper Rifles. High points in Tactical Armor and Fitness, medium in Pistols, Electronics, and Decryption, one in Damping, none in First Aid. If I recall correctly, she was born on a colony world that was raided by slavers, and was the only survivor of an ambush or something.

I sacrificed Kaiden.... partly because every time I talk with him I feel guilty after he kinda confessed his feelings for me but I was pursuing Liara and rebuffed him u_u


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> So.... why is xbox live charging $60 starting November?



No way!! Not very impressed with that either


----------



## Sasquatch!

Alicia Rose said:


> My character build is.. let's see...
> 
> Infiltrator, currently level 43, Paragon path. Maxed out Commando, Charm, Intimidate (though that is only half a bar), Spectre Training, and Sniper Rifles. High points in Tactical Armor and Fitness, medium in Pistols, Electronics, and Decryption, one in Damping, none in First Aid. If I recall correctly, she was born on a colony world that was raided by slavers, and was the only survivor of an ambush or something.
> 
> I sacrificed Kaiden.... partly because every time I talk with him I feel guilty after he kinda confessed his feelings for me but I was pursuing Liara and rebuffed him u_u



Infiltrator/Commando was an awesome combo.
The choice between shotgun and sniper rifles was a difficult one to make. 
I went for shotguns the first time through and boy did they make blasting things a lot easier. But there's nothing quite like the satisfaction of popping a geth's head off from over the next hill.
It wasn't till halfway through the second play that I really started using the abilities--I would've sucked as a biotic.


----------



## Allie Cat

Sasquatch! said:


> Infiltrator/Commando was an awesome combo.
> The choice between shotgun and sniper rifles was a difficult one to make.
> I went for shotguns the first time through and boy did they make blasting things a lot easier. But there's nothing quite like the satisfaction of popping a geth's head off from over the next hill.
> It wasn't till halfway through the second play that I really started using the abilities--I would've sucked as a biotic.



heh, yeah. I didn't use abilities until a couple days ago, I just let my squadmates use theirs while I snipe everything in sight xD I loooove sniping no matter what game I'm in. Halo, Half-Life, Mass Effect... I'd do it in Avernum or Guild Wars if I could.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Spent a good 4-5 hours at my friends house today, playing our game of Onechanbara: Bikini Samurai Squad There is something...unbelievably amazing, about smoting zombies while dressed as a bikini wearing babe..... Srsly.


----------



## KHayes666

Cracked open NBA Jam Tournament Edition for Sega Genesis.... I still remember A A A A A Right Right Right Right Right for slippery court mode.

Still fun to use Dominique Wilkins and Dee Brown against Jordan and Pippen lol


----------



## Dibaby35

Mathias said:


> So.... why is xbox live charging $60 starting November?



Cause they can..and they know people will pay it. They gotcha


----------



## willowmoon

gangstadawg said:


> is it a pc private server?



Well I've been playing it both on the Dreamcast & GameCube (but in offline mode) -- from what I hear, you can go online with the PC version, the "Blue Burst" edition -- and there are some free servers on there for it. It's highly addictive and continues to be challenging.


----------



## The Orange Mage

KHayes666 said:


> Cracked open NBA Jam Tournament Edition for Sega Genesis.... I still remember A A A A A Right Right Right Right Right for slippery court mode.
> 
> Still fun to use Dominique Wilkins and Dee Brown against Jordan and Pippen lol



Nice try, but Jordan ain't in this game.

Also, Left, Right, A, B, B, A for "dunk from anywhere."

I usually played as the Houston Rockets.


----------



## KHayes666

The Orange Mage said:


> Nice try, but Jordan ain't in this game.
> 
> Also, Left, Right, A, B, B, A for "dunk from anywhere."
> 
> I usually played as the Houston Rockets.



Yeah, I just remembered he was still "retired" for the game.

Make that bring on Malone and Stockton then.


----------



## The Orange Mage

He wasn't retired, he was so big he wasn't part of the player's union, which is where the game makers go to to get the rights to the players likenesses in one big move.

Jordan wanted more money so that's why he's missing from almost all NBA games, ever, except for that one NBA Street game that was HIS game pretty much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I found out there is a game store in the town my mom works at that sells systems/acessories/games for a bunch of different systems, so we stopped in today and I bought Banjo Tooie [N64 sequel to Banjo Kazooie]!  

Lookin' forward to playing it tonight. Mwuahahaha! 
[Even if I am still itching to play more FF VIII.. Damn Crack-Game.]


----------



## Sasquatch!

I frickin' LOVE Banjo Tooie. Amazing game.


----------



## KHayes666

The Orange Mage said:


> He wasn't retired, he was so big he wasn't part of the player's union, which is where the game makers go to to get the rights to the players likenesses in one big move.
> 
> Jordan wanted more money so that's why he's missing from almost all NBA games, ever, except for that one NBA Street game that was HIS game pretty much.



Barry Bonds pulled the same shit for the baseball games....he ended up as a white guy named John Dowd in every single MVP Baseball PS2 game? lol


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I found out there is a game store in the town my mom works at that sells systems/acessories/games for a bunch of different systems, so we stopped in today and I bought Banjo Tooie [N64 sequel to Banjo Kazooie]!
> 
> Lookin' forward to playing it tonight. Mwuahahaha!
> [Even if I am still itching to play more FF VIII.. Damn Crack-Game.]



You'll like Banjo Tooie, but I'll forewarn you ... it's much harder than Banjo Kazooie! But nothing on the level of Majora's Mask, so you'll probably do fine ....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> You'll like Banjo Tooie, but I'll forewarn you ... it's much harder than Banjo Kazooie! But nothing on the level of Majora's Mask, so you'll probably do fine ....


Oh I am! I am in LOVE with this game! [but your right, it _is_ harder than Banjo and Kazooie.]

Not something I can play while half-brain-dead/extremely insomniac, not just yet anyhow. I wandered around the same area for like, an hour, going "...wtf do I do?" but the next day while 'awake' I got like 3 things done in 20 minutes. Ahahaha!


----------



## Sasquatch!

You're right, some of it is deviously clever. Wait until you get a bit further in the game and you'll see what I really mean.

I love the humour in it. Unparalleled.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Miss Gruntilda's rhyming, though! It was so awful, I actually laughed [sometimes].


----------



## Jon Blaze

For PC. So far it's..... ok. I'm just sad they keep making vital flaws to all the games. If they fix things then the series could be the premier Hack and Slash legacy, but it's like they're too lazy or something. I don't get why they aren't catching up. This game would probably be considered ill if were released in 2005 instead of 2008, but it was.

I'll give them credit though: They can rock an intro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LEXLWrai_s&feature=related


----------



## Edens_heel

Dead Space on Impossible difficulty.

Fuuuuuuuck.

Also just getting into Castle Crashers on the PS3 - that game has the most addictive soundtrack I've heard in years.


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> {SNIP} .... that game has the most addictive soundtrack I've heard in years.



Agreed.

However, have you listened to Anamanaguchi's score for Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: The Game yet? Midwestern guy voice: "That's pretty good too, don't ya know."


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

I wonder if any you guys play Team Fortress 2, or other stuff on Steam? 

I haven't really been following the thread so pardon my ignorance, but having a clan or group on TF2 or Day of Defeat or even Civilization or something would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> I wonder if any you guys play Team Fortress 2, or other stuff on Steam?
> 
> I haven't really been following the thread so pardon my ignorance, but having a clan or group on TF2 or Day of Defeat or even Civilization or something would be pretty cool.



I play on a group of three servers known as Baron's Pub. Good place. Haven't been playing a lot the past month but I've got other stuff.


----------



## gangstadawg

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> I wonder if any you guys play Team Fortress 2, or other stuff on Steam?
> 
> I haven't really been following the thread so pardon my ignorance, but having a clan or group on TF2 or Day of Defeat or even Civilization or something would be pretty cool.



tf2 or any valve game is meant to be played on PC so great that you are playing it on steam. also check out the firearms mod for hl2.


----------



## Fairlight88

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> I wonder if any you guys play Team Fortress 2, or other stuff on Steam?
> 
> I haven't really been following the thread so pardon my ignorance, but having a clan or group on TF2 or Day of Defeat or even Civilization or something would be pretty cool.


I do! My username is the same on Steam as it is here. Feel free to add me if you want. I don't play TF2 nearly as often as I used to, but I'll play every now and then.


----------



## Dibaby35

Is it bad that I took two days off of work because the new Aion 2.0 expansion came out? LOL Ohhh I'm having a blast!


----------



## KHayes666

Just finished all 3 campaigns for Aliens vs Predator....bring on Mafia 2


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Hang On,Streets of rage and columns for sega megadrive-only got to lv 48 on columns. I was very disappointed to say the least!


----------



## Gspoon

Starcraft 2 and WoW mostly! But SC2 is amazing! I love it! If you haven't picked it up... PICK IT UP!


----------



## StickMan

Before I left for college, I played far too much Mass Effect 2 to be healthy. Now that I'm at college, and away from all of my gaming devices but my mac, I'm playing Dragon Age: Origins nigh-religiously. (Taking a break because I was getting frustrated trying to beat the leaders of a freaking death cult. Dudes were taking off freaking half my health per round!)


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Right now I got an emulator for Final Fantasy VIII from a floormate. I hear so many praises about the Final Fantasy series so I thought I might as well give it a try. There is actually more to the game's battle system then what I expected, like A LOT more. I like it so far, and I see why so many people are addicted to it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Adamantoise said:


> Super Hang On,Streets of rage and columns for sega megadrive-only got to lv 48 on columns. I was very disappointed to say the least!



Let me guess, the Six-in-One cartridge, or do you have those three games individually? I just got my Sega back and still need to hook it up and give Sonic 3 & Knuckles another playthrough.


----------



## KHayes666

Until I'm able to afford Mafia 2 I'll have to settle on Borderlands....ya ain't a skag are ya?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still Playing Banjo Tooie. 

All in all, It was totally worth the $10 I paid for it. I think I'm almost done, I only need to get 14 more "Jiggy's" until I can unlock the final place. But Jeebus, there is one pain-in-the-ass level. [Isn't there always?] that even google can't help me get through! :doh: 

I'm trying really hard to beat it by this time [3-4am] tomorrow morning. Because I leave for my moms house so I won't have it, or that system to play. Pluuuus, that means I might be able to go buy _another_ N64 game. [Or SNES Controller, if the shop has a good quality one. I really hope so. There's a lot of my SNES games I really want to play.  ]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Is it cloud cuckooland?

I'm playing LOTR Online, now that it is free!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Orange Mage said:


> Let me guess, the Six-in-One cartridge, or do you have those three games individually? I just got my Sega back and still need to hook it up and give Sonic 3 & Knuckles another playthrough.



Close-I have the Three-In-One cart.I suck quite badly at the other two games...  Super Hang On and Italia 90 Soccer.
Got on it today for a couple of hours...Columns,Level 199-Total Score: 25,802,030. Phew!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

freakyfred said:


> Just rocked through the Scott Pilgrim game with Kim Pine.
> 
> Lesbian ending ftw.


she was just a little bi-furious, is all.

so hey, how awesome is that game!?
it's kinda hard, though. i really cannot handle playing by myself - i need a second player in order to get through any level past the first.
it's really fun with a second person, though - it's like the second coming of River City Ransom.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sasquatch! said:


> Is it cloud cuckooland?
> 
> I'm playing LOTR Online, now that it is free!


LOL No but that's a Pain in the arse too! It's actually Grunty Industries!


----------



## Mathias

:wubu:

..............................


----------



## Sasquatch!

Grunty industries did my nut in too. Ha! Pun!

Stupid cameras. Stupid Swamp Monsters. Stupid Bunnies.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sasquatch! said:


> Grunty industries did my nut in too. Ha! Pun!
> 
> Stupid cameras. Stupid Swamp Monsters. Stupid Bunnies.


YES! 

Trying to defeat Grunty _FINALLY_. Her and her "Hag 1" are a real bastardly couple. I can honestly say, after trying for two hours and dying in the same spot, I just have ONE FREAKING QUESTION---------- I called and the ghostbusters didn't show. Who do I see about sueing?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Ha! I loved the fact it was quiz based!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, the quiz was super fun, actually. But the final battle at the top of the tower is a ....for lack of better term. It was a real _witch_ p) 


I totally failed, I didn't beat it before I came to my moms. But, I tried, and so far I'm not itching to play it. Lol! Now I'm playing "Scooby Doo Mysteries" on Gamecube.


----------



## pdgujer148

About 80 minutes into the 1st person campaign of "Halo Reach".


----------



## pdgujer148

About 80 minutes into the single player campaign of "Halo Reach".


----------



## gangstadawg

pdgujer148 said:


> About 80 minutes into the single player campaign of "Halo Reach".



im playing it as well. to bad there isnt a pc version.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just started playing. <3


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Just bought Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic on Steam for $2.50, it's a LucasArts super sale week or something....haven't had the time to really properly play it, but once the shock of it being an odd sort of RPG game mechanic wears off, I think I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Joe944

I haven't played any games in a couple weeks but if I get the time I'll pwn some bitches in league of legends.


----------



## willowmoon

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Just bought Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic on Steam for $2.50, it's a LucasArts super sale week or something....haven't had the time to really properly play it, but once the shock of it being an odd sort of RPG game mechanic wears off, I think I'll enjoy it.



If it's the first one that BioWare put out, you'll absolutely love it. The second one that Obsidian did .... eh, it's ok. But the original is kick-ass.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, the quiz was super fun, actually. But the final battle at the top of the tower is a ....for lack of better term. It was a real _witch_ p)
> 
> 
> I totally failed, I didn't beat it before I came to my moms. But, I tried, and so far I'm not itching to play it. Lol! Now I'm playing "Scooby Doo Mysteries" on Gamecube.



Are you using the clockwork eggs to blow up the engines inside when it stops?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sasquatch! said:


> Are you using the clockwork eggs to blow up the engines inside when it stops?


........ :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> ........ :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:



Hahahaha! I have a feeling you might find it a bit easier now.

Obviously, I don't mean every time it stop, like when she pops up to ask a question... but there are points when it stops for extended periods, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahaha! I have a feeling you might find it a bit easier now.
> 
> Obviously, I don't mean every time it stop, like when she pops up to ask a question... but there are points when it stops for extended periods, right?


Yes... :doh: Lol! I kept wondering why it stopped for a while! I tried shooting the clockwork eggs into the exhaust pipe, onto the back of it, lol. Blah! :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yes... :doh: Lol! I kept wondering why it stopped for a while! I tried shooting the clockwork eggs into the exhaust pipe, onto the back of it, lol. Blah! :doh:



You need to crack it on the outside, there's a small hatch at the back.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mwuaha! Now I shall know what to do when I face it tomorrow! [Dun dun _dunnnn_]



Oh, Thread-Relevant:

Still playing Scooby Doo "Mystery Mayhem" on Gamecube.


----------



## Mikaila

World of Warcraft... still, after all these years. Freakin love my shaman.


----------



## 1300 Class

Mafia 2. Still. Sometimes it can be so damn infuriating half the time, but then when you complete the chapter, it feels so good.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I CONTINUE to lose at Banjo Kazooie. So I put it away and pulled out the PS2. Found my "Romancing Saga" Game up and popped it in. 

Ahhh, how I've missed this.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> I CONTINUE to lose at Banjo Kazooie. So I put it away and pulled out the PS2. Found my "Romancing Saga" Game up and popped it in.
> 
> Ahhh, how I've missed this.



Princess fail 

Maybe someone needs to go hunt for more honeycomb. Or get Red Honeycomb.


----------



## Allie Cat

Halo Reach continues to make me squee (though often with frustration). I just delivered [redacted] to [redacted] and then [redacted] [redacted] so I have to go and man the big gun so [redacted] of [redacted] can get away. :happy:

I don't want it to end...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Warcraft III The Frozen Throne


----------



## Edens_heel

Managed to get the Platinum trophy for Dead Space earlier today, now to either head back to Arkham Asylum or to give the Assassin's Creed series a go. Either way, I'm taking my backlog on full speed - too many games have piled up over the years...

That's only three games I've managed to get all the trophies for - Dead Space and the two Uncharted games. Came really close with FFXIII and all three God of Wars, still need to finish those up.

Frakking trophies... makes me wish I wasn't so OCD with my games.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

R-Red Honeycomb.. :O


Yeah, I really do need to go get more honeycomb peices to exchange. I need 2 more, then I'll have 9 and can get another life peice. [Hooray for Extended Suffering!] But I know if I go to play BT anytime soon, my brother will make my game time a living hell, so I'm kind of screwed out of playing that one for a while.


And BLAH.
Romancing Saga seems so much more confusing for me, is it possible at 15 I was able to figure more out?


----------



## bmann0413

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-MnhFSHTxU

I soooo can't wait for this game.


----------



## The Orange Mage

In two days I will be playing the everloving crap out of Civilization V.


----------



## Mathias

My reaction when I realized I'd lost my copy of Batman Arkham Asylum is as follows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E29iOPSxF94&feature=related


----------



## KHayes666

Gotta love fatty porn in Borderlands....don't believe me? Check this out: 

View attachment porn mag.jpg


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I CONTINUE to lose at Banjo Kazooie. So I put it away and pulled out the PS2. Found my "Romancing Saga" Game up and popped it in.
> 
> Ahhh, how I've missed this.



Ever notice how Kazooie does most of the work and all Banjo does is basically walk around?  I wonder if I started playing tomorrow if I could make it to Mad Monster Manor by Halloween? Hmmmmm....


----------



## singingNerd79

Has anyone checked out Clone Wars Adventures? It's targeted to kids/tweens.. but it's fun nonetheless. *Shameless plug alert* I work on this game, as well as Free Realms


----------



## Wild Zero

_Just Cause 2_ and _New Super Mario Bros. Wii_


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> Gotta love fatty porn in Borderlands....don't believe me? Check this out:



i've been curious about that game, but never got around to picking it up.
and since i heard it was getting a GOTY edition, that definitely piqued my interest.
i hate to admit it, but this image is kind sweetens the deal


----------



## Wild Zero

disconnectedsmile said:


> i've been curious about that game, but never got around to picking it up.
> and since i heard it was getting a GOTY edition, that definitely piqued my interest.
> i hate to admit it, but this image is kind sweetens the deal



Grab it on Steam when they're doing one of the weekend deals, it was the deal a few weeks ago when you could grab Borderlands and all the expansion packs for around $20.


----------



## KHayes666

disconnectedsmile said:


> i've been curious about that game, but never got around to picking it up.
> and since i heard it was getting a GOTY edition, that definitely piqued my interest.
> i hate to admit it, but this image is kind sweetens the deal



Its a mindless 1st person role player. Think Final Fantasy but using guns instead of swords.

Unfortunately the fatty porn mag is pretty much hidden and you have to be looking for it to find it. It was an accident really how I found it.

The only pain in the ass about Borderlands is its very time consuming, took me 4 days to beat it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Just had a whirl at Borderlands. Can't say I was too impressed.


----------



## KHayes666

Sasquatch! said:


> Just had a whirl at Borderlands. Can't say I was too impressed.



The plot is non-existant. I forgot what it was halfway through and just decided to follow orders, its more fun when you just go around blasting things with various weapons and dodging the occassional creepy crawler.


----------



## Sasquatch!

KHayes666 said:


> The plot is non-existant. I forgot what it was halfway through and just decided to follow orders, its more fun when you just go around blasting things with various weapons and dodging the occassional creepy crawler.



I chose snipey guy. My days, the rifle was innaccurate as hell. The environment looked so samey I couldn't find my way around the starting areas...and the controls.... eh, I'm getting harder to please in my old age


----------



## The Orange Mage

No, it's pretty much Diablo II, cloned as a post-apoc first person shooter.


----------



## KHayes666

Sasquatch! said:


> I chose snipey guy. My days, the rifle was innaccurate as hell. The environment looked so samey I couldn't find my way around the starting areas...and the controls.... eh, I'm getting harder to please in my old age



yeah the graphics are weird but I guess that was the design. The rifle is inaccurate because as you level up, your accuracy improves for each weapon you use.

Its a weird concept but that's how it works.


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm really tempted to crawl back into Oblivion again, and finally complete Knights of the Nine and Shivering Isles. While I am waiting to get a hold of a bit of play money, the oldies are making a come back.

A question for the XBox live members....has anyone tried or successfully combined their user profiles, if they have more than one? I started off as one name, created a new profile and want to combine the two so I get to drag over my tally.


----------



## gangstadawg

littlefairywren said:


> I'm really tempted to crawl back into Oblivion again, and finally complete Knights of the Nine and Shivering Isles. While I am waiting to get a hold of a bit of play money, the oldies are making a come back.
> 
> A question for the XBox live members....has anyone tried or successfully combined their user profiles, if they have more than one? I started off as one name, created a new profile and want to combine the two so I get to drag over my tally.



here is a rule to bethesda games like oblivion or fallout. PLAY EM ON PC! they are WAY better.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Don't laugh... I've been playing Kingdom Hearts. The first one. And I can't seem to frikkin get the hell outta Monstro. 

I am sadly addicted to the series. 

I like RPG adventure games like that for some reason. I need to buy my own damned gaming system so that I can buy some games and become a total gaming nerd.


----------



## gangstadawg

CarlaSixx said:


> Don't laugh... I've been playing Kingdom Hearts. The first one. And I can't seem to frikkin get the hell outta Monstro.
> 
> I am sadly addicted to the series.
> 
> I like RPG adventure games like that for some reason. I need to buy my own damned gaming system so that I can buy some games and become a total gaming nerd.



or get a gaming grade pc.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> or get a gaming grade pc.



They don't make many RPG adventure games like Kingdom Hearts for the PC...


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> They don't make many RPG adventure games like Kingdom Hearts for the PC...



but you can play console versions on pc using a emulator. PC is the best for GAMING!


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> but you can play console versions on pc using a emulator. PC is the best for GAMING!



Not of PS3 or 360 games 

Why not just do like me and have a kickass gaming PC, a PS3, and a 360 all hooked up to the same widescreen monitor? Then you can play everything and not have to engage in "________ is better than ________" all the time!


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> Not of PS3 or 360 games
> 
> Why not just do like me and have a kickass gaming PC, a PS3, and a 360 all hooked up to the same widescreen monitor? Then you can play everything and not have to engage in "________ is better than ________" all the time!



actually i do that as well. my pc is my main gaming machine and console for console exclusives. if any multiplatform games come out i usually get them for PC unless the pc version is horribly done or ported.


----------



## CarlaSixx

See... I don't like playing video games on the pc, though. Something about it makes it get boring really quickly. I'd much rather a separate system and using it on my TV in another location than where my computer is. Not to mention getting a gaming system would end up being cheaper and even then... I still have to save for about 6 months just to get one. A pc that's game-ready would take years.


----------



## gangstadawg

CarlaSixx said:


> See... I don't like playing video games on the pc, though. Something about it makes it get boring really quickly. I'd much rather a separate system and using it on my TV in another location than where my computer is. Not to mention getting a gaming system would end up being cheaper and even then... I still have to save for about 6 months just to get one. A pc that's game-ready would take years.



here is a trick to that. learn to build your own PC. cheaper to do than buying a name brand PC and it covers most of the gaming basses if you get a gaming video card. and if you have a HD TV you can connect the pc to it. if you dont like key board and mouse for control than use a xbox 360 controller. the main reason why pc games are better than the console versions is because graphics are better, the game is generally running faster, and for alot of games you can always mod them.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> here is a trick to that. learn to build your own PC. cheaper to do than buying a name brand PC and it covers most of the gaming basses if you get a gaming video card. and if you have a HD TV you can connect the pc to it. if you dont like key board and mouse for control than use a xbox 360 controller. the main reason why pc games are better than the console versions is because graphics are better, the game is generally running faster, and for alot of games you can always mod them.



I built my PC, but it still cost more than all my consoles and handhelds put together. It was a matter of spending $2000 instead of the $4000 it would've cost to buy, but even so.


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> I built my PC, but it still cost more than all my consoles and handhelds put together. It was a matter of spending $2000 instead of the $4000 it would've cost to buy, but even so.



then stop building high end systems. my i7 920 build was cheaper than $2000. if you wanna cut cost build a AMD system instead of a intel system since AMD processors are generally cheaper than intels. if you want deals on CPUs than microcenter (if there is one near you) is a great place for that. if not then newegg is your next option. 

next area of cost cutting is dont get a crazy high end GPU card (video card) because there isnt really that many games that take advantage of a high end one currently so get a mid end card like a ATI 5770 or a nvidia gtx 460. basically a graphics card in the $200 price range. just make sure you can get a decent power supply that can power the video card and the rest of the system.

so if you really tried you can build a nice decent gamer pc for about $500-$650


----------



## KHayes666

PC games were great back when the graphics of PC games were 100 times better than what Nintendo and Sega were putting out.

Live action games such as Mad Dog McCree, Wing Commander, Command and Conquer, Myst, Police Quest SWAT and others were a lot of fun to play compared to the 16/32 bit era of the time period.

Nowadays with the XBOX and PS3 basically doubling as computers, really no need for PC games anymore.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> but you can play console versions on pc using a emulator.



PIRACY IS *NOT* OKAY 
developers spend hundreds of hours making the games you enjoy. the least you can do is BUY the games you like.

jerk.


----------



## The Orange Mage

PC games are still relevant because certain genres of games simply don't work on consoles, like flight sims, strategy games, really high-end racing sims, and stuff like that.

But it's also the last place where you can still dick around with the software. Modifying PC games means more fun for no additional cost, whereas on consoles you gotta pay for DLC and shit.


----------



## KHayes666

The Orange Mage said:


> PC games are still relevant because certain genres of games simply don't work on consoles, like flight sims, strategy games, really high-end racing sims, and stuff like that.
> 
> But it's also the last place where you can still dick around with the software. *Modifying PC games means more fun for no additional cost, whereas on consoles you gotta pay for DLC and shit.*



True that, the DLC on the PS3 is a pain in the ass. Have to pay extra for "new missions" and the platinum trophy at the end.


----------



## blue_eyes

I just play WoW - up to 7 80s yet the Kingslayer title isn't mine....yet

My 80s all on Tanaris - 
Morecushion - Troll Shaman
Mooycaliente - Tauren Druid
Cherriepie - Belf Hunter
Baameansno - Belf Mage
Kerfuffle - Belf Pally
Cymidei - Belf Priest
Prncssvespa - Nelf Druid (yes its a spaceballs reference)

I'm now working on a Draenei Mage and Shaman on Tanaris and a Draenei Mage on Greymane (cuz a friend asked me to) lol I ran out of character room so I had to start a second account but it got Cushie my 2 seat rocket so its all good lol


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> PIRACY IS *NOT* OKAY
> developers spend hundreds of hours making the games you enjoy. the least you can do is BUY the games you like.
> 
> jerk.



using a emulator isnt piracy. downloading a game is piracy. i personally dont care if pirates DL console games just dont pirate the PC ones.

seriously though if a old console game is in CD/DVD format then you dont have to DL the game to play on a emulator just pull out your game disc and let the emulator see your disc drive. now games that are in cartridge format then you have to DL them in order for them to be used on a emulator but games that old are not really selling any ways.


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> PC games were great back when the graphics of PC games were 100 times better than what Nintendo and Sega were putting out.
> 
> Live action games such as Mad Dog McCree, Wing Commander, Command and Conquer, Myst, Police Quest SWAT and others were a lot of fun to play compared to the 16/32 bit era of the time period.
> 
> Nowadays with the XBOX and PS3 basically doubling as computers, really no need for PC games anymore.



bullshit consoles generally suck in comparison suck and most consoles do not double as a computer since the system makers try to keep consoles from being open ended systems like PCs are. and again console games compared to the PC counter part of the exact same game are generally inferior.


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> PC games are still relevant because certain genres of games simply don't work on consoles, like flight sims, strategy games, really high-end racing sims, and stuff like that.
> 
> But it's also the last place where you can still dick around with the software. Modifying PC games means more fun for no additional cost, whereas on consoles you gotta pay for DLC and shit.



which is why games like fallout on PC raped the console version.


----------



## Dromond

I love logic puzzles, strategy games, 4X games and simulators. I don't own a console and have no plans to buy one, as the games I love are all superior on a PC.

If I had the money to buy a game console and console games, I'd use the money to build a kick ass gaming PC instead.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Have Civilization V yet, Dromond?


----------



## Dromond

No. 

But it's at the top of my shopping list...


----------



## The Orange Mage

The AI is a little schizo, but I figure a patch or two will fix that.

I almost exactly meet the MINIMUM requirements and it runs pretty smooth for me on low settings.

Figures that I land a new, full-time job right after a Civ game comes out.


----------



## Dromond

I want GalCiv II: Twilight of the Arnor, Civilization V, and Victoria II. My last game was EU III (I'm poor), and I wasn't really that impressed with it. Great eye candy, but the AI sucked.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I tried to get into EUIII (my brother gave it to me; he's a history major) but I found it way too in-depth and grognardy for my tastes.


----------



## Dromond

Don't buy Victoria, then. It makes EUIII seem simple. Yep, I'm a grognard.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> *i personally dont care if pirates DL console games*



a pirate who picks and chooses what they steal is still a pirate.
you sicken me.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> a pirate who picks and chooses what they steal is still a pirate.
> you sicken me.



no i mean i dont mind if they do console games because alot of developers dont like pc gaming because of the piracy so if piracy hits consoles hard it will force companies and dev teams to bring more games back to pc possibly.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> no i mean i dont mind if they do console games because alot of developers dont like pc gaming because of the piracy so if piracy hits consoles hard it will force companies and dev teams to bring more games back to pc possibly.



Or just develop more annoying and restrictive DRM. I'd rather see piracy hit nothing.


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> Or just develop more annoying and restrictive DRM. I'd rather see piracy hit nothing.



DRM is shitty especially the way ubisoft did it with SC conv and AC2 but steams way of doing it is ok. but whats the point of DRM on a console? thats would be a tad bit redundant.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> DRM is shitty except steam thats ok. but whats the pont of DRM on a console? thats would be a tad bit redundant.



Most systems have DRM. That's why you can't just burn a DVD with a ps2 game on it and play it on an unmodded ps2, for instance.


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> Most systems have DRM. That's why you can't just burn a DVD with a ps2 game on it and play it on an unmodded ps2, for instance.



yeah i was saying whats the point of adding even more drm to a console. they already have enough.


----------



## Allie Cat

gangstadawg said:


> yeah i was saying whats the point of adding even more drm to a console. they already have enough.



Yes, but if people find ways around it and start pirating, they'll put even more on in the next generation.


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> Yes, but if people find ways around it and start pirating, they'll put even more on in the next generation.



bluray disc tech should be enough since bluray games are 25-50 GB so DLing would be a bitch due to time it would take. but renting from blockbuster and ripping would end up being the alternative. i will admit though that i dont really pirate games i do take 3D models from games and use em in mods for other games like fallout 3 or oblivion but thats technically not illegal.


----------



## mccormick

well I'm playing Call of Duty 2, and Medal of Honor Allied Assualt. Both on PC.


----------



## willowmoon

STILL geeking out on Phantasy Star Online. Also went back in time (figuratively, of course) and played "Thundercats" on a Commodore Amiga at my store on Saturday. Here's a screen shot of what the game looks like:

View attachment Thundercats.jpg


Yep I'm a dork.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> a Commodore Amiga



Oh my god, I miss that system so much.

Rocket Ranger, Wings, Magic Pockets... absolutely great games.


----------



## 1300 Class

> Victoria II


Vicky2 is great, and way better than any other Pdox title out there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> STILL geeking out on Phantasy Star Online. Also went back in time (figuratively, of course) and played "Thundercats" on a Commodore Amiga at my store on Saturday. Here's a screen shot of what the game looks like:
> 
> View attachment 85105
> 
> 
> Yep I'm a dork.


....ohmygodzilla.......................
.. . .... 
_-Jealousy Stare-_


----------



## Edens_heel

Finally managed a 100% run in Metroid: Zero Mission for the GBA. Man, I love me some Metroid, but some of the missile tanks in that game are obscenely difficult to get.

On to Other M! And even better, new Castlevania in a week - fingers crossed it won't suck!


----------



## Dromond

Australian Lord said:


> Vicky2 is great, and way better than any other Pdox title out there.



I've seen reviews, and I'm drooling over what I've seen. DO WANT!


----------



## Adamantoise

Mainly been playing Splatterhouse 2 (complete),Marble Madness (driving me insane),and Alien Storm (It's bit too easy,and the enemies lack varience,but it's good fun). Megadrive FTW. :bow: (My PS2 isn't working.)


----------



## Fairlight88

Been playing a lot of Halo Reach lately. I'm only 2 achievements away from finishing it! Aside from that, I picked up Zone of the Enders (1 and 2) and tried getting into Metroid: Other M. Maybe I'll actually spend some time trying to progress some day.


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Just got left for Dead 2, if anyone plays it on PC hollatchaboy.


----------



## GentleSavage

Been playing Dragon Age: Origins a second time, and I play a lot of DoTA as well.


----------



## Amaranthine

GentleSavage said:


> Been playing Dragon Age: Origins a second time, and I play a lot of DoTA as well.



Dragon Age FTW. Anything Bioware is pretty much awesome.

Ever played Neverwinter Nights?


----------



## GentleSavage

Amaranthine said:


> Dragon Age FTW. Anything Bioware is pretty much awesome.
> 
> Ever played Neverwinter Nights?



I've played it very briefly, at a friends house. Considering I'm an avid DnD player I really should pick it up and play it. It's almost an insult to my people!


----------



## Amaranthine

GentleSavage said:


> I've played it very briefly, at a friends house. Considering I'm an avid DnD player I really should pick it up and play it. It's almost an insult to my people!



Almost?! It totally is.

The game itself and the expansion packs are amazing. 

And just to prove I'm legit...I present my pride and joy:


----------



## GentleSavage

Amaranthine said:


> Almost?! It totally is.
> 
> The game itself and the expansion packs are amazing.
> 
> And just to prove I'm legit...I present my pride and joy:



Nice! I miss DnD so much during the school year. No one at my school plays, it's super lame.


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> STILL geeking out on Phantasy Star Online. Also went back in time (figuratively, of course) and played "Thundercats" on a Commodore Amiga at my store on Saturday. Here's a screen shot of what the game looks like:
> 
> View attachment 85105
> 
> 
> Yep I'm a dork.



it looks like a old NES game by the name of iron sword.


----------



## gangstadawg

mccormick said:


> well I'm playing Call of Duty 2, and Medal of Honor Allied Assualt. Both on PC.



are you getting the new medal of honor?


----------



## gangstadawg

Adamantoise said:


> Mainly been playing Splatterhouse 2 (complete),Marble Madness (driving me insane),and Alien Storm (It's bit too easy,and the enemies lack varience,but it's good fun). Megadrive FTW. :bow: (My PS2 isn't working.)



use a ps2 emulator if you have a decently powerful pc.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> use a ps2 emulator if you have a decently powerful pc.



people like you make things harder for people who actually BUY the games they want to play WITH MONEY THEY EARNED BY WORKING.


> This is why we can't have nice things. Some people seem think that hackers are hurting the owner of a closed system when they expose these vulnerabilities and open up platforms to unsigned code (or, more accurately, piracy). But for Sony it's just a matter of reallocating resources. They'll apply more money and manpower to engaging in trench warfare with the internet and get it either by charging more for existing services or by spending less on developing new services.
> 
> Either way, the person really getting screwed is the honest consumer.


(http://www.destructoid.com/sony-is-updating-your-ps3-firmware-to-v3-42-183259.phtml)

of course i'm sure you're gonna respond with some misaligned pro-piracy retort. so i'm just gonna say this now: you're a jerk for being a pirate, and you can go to hell.
i've said all i have to say.


----------



## Allie Cat

disconnectedsmile said:


> people like you make things harder for people who actually BUY the games they want to play WITH MONEY THEY EARNED BY WORKING.
> 
> (http://www.destructoid.com/sony-is-updating-your-ps3-firmware-to-v3-42-183259.phtml)
> 
> of course i'm sure you're gonna respond with some misaligned pro-piracy retort. so i'm just gonna say this now: you're a jerk for being a pirate, and you can go to hell.
> i've said all i have to say.



Question!

For the most part I am against piracy (being a game designer by potential/future trade, I kinda have to be). But, what if you are simply running an emulator to play games you legally own on a system you legally own?

Or what if you're emulating games that are no longer supported or sold, and haven't been for years?

I see no problem with, for example, running an SNES emulator on my PSP to play Super Mario RPG. I don't own that game but it is not possible to buy it new. Or, say my PS3 for some reason stops playing PS2 games. I don't see anything wrong with playing the games I own on my PC through emulation. Or with downloading and burning Dreamcast games, as the system is no longer supported or sold.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> Question!
> 
> For the most part I am against piracy (being a game designer by potential/future trade, I kinda have to be). But, what if you are simply running an emulator to play games you legally own on a system you legally own?
> 
> Or what if you're emulating games that are no longer supported or sold, and haven't been for years?
> 
> I see no problem with, for example, running an SNES emulator on my PSP to play Super Mario RPG. I don't own that game but it is not possible to buy it new. Or, say my PS3 for some reason stops playing PS2 games. I don't see anything wrong with playing the games I own on my PC through emulation. Or with downloading and burning Dreamcast games, as the system is no longer supported or sold.



I think it's ok to play backups of games you already own, as long as you retain those originals. I think where it's an issue is when you have copies of games that you don't actually own. I think if you don't own the Super Mario RPG cartridge for the SNES, for example, it wouldn't be all that ethical to play a copied ROM on your PSP. Even if you can't buy Super Mario RPG new, obviously you can buy it used, but usually that particular game goes for around $30-$50 used.

Also many of these games' legal copyright have not expired and won't expire for quite a while. So obtaining copied ROMs of such games would be in violation.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Alicia Rose said:


> Question!
> 
> For the most part I am against piracy (being a game designer by potential/future trade, I kinda have to be). But, what if you are simply running an emulator to play games you legally own on a system you legally own?
> 
> Or what if you're emulating games that are no longer supported or sold, and haven't been for years?
> 
> I see no problem with, for example, running an SNES emulator on my PSP to play Super Mario RPG. I don't own that game but it is not possible to buy it new. Or, say my PS3 for some reason stops playing PS2 games. I don't see anything wrong with playing the games I own on my PC through emulation. Or with downloading and burning Dreamcast games, as the system is no longer supported or sold.


willowmoon said it before i did:


willowmoon said:


> I think it's ok to play backups of games you already own, as long as you retain those originals. ... I think if you don't own the Super Mario RPG cartridge for the SNES, for example, it wouldn't be all that ethical to play a copied ROM on your PSP.


----------



## Alicia33

I love playing Sims. I have been a total Sims addict since Sims 1. I am currently playing Sims 3, waiting anxiously for Late Night to come out (we get our vamps back, yay! lol). When I am not simming, and am able to get a turn when my kids aren't playing, lol, I am playing Dante's Inferno, Resident Evil 5, and a few games from the Silent Hill series. My favorite SH game is Silent Hill 2. I also love Ratchet and Clank and Sly Cooper


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> people like you make things harder for people who actually BUY the games they want to play WITH MONEY THEY EARNED BY WORKING.
> 
> (http://www.destructoid.com/sony-is-updating-your-ps3-firmware-to-v3-42-183259.phtml)
> 
> of course i'm sure you're gonna respond with some misaligned pro-piracy retort. so i'm just gonna say this now: you're a jerk for being a pirate, and you can go to hell.
> i've said all i have to say.



not a pirate persey but i am a game model jacker/ game modder which means i take weapons and character models from games and add them to other games as a mod but usually i get the models for other modders. and using a emulator is NOT illegal especially IF YOU OWN THE GAME YOU PLAY ON THE EMULATOR.

any ways here is a example of what i do with model jacking






the pic is from fallout 3 and the models on the character are from starcraft 2.

here is another





and one more to show a character more iconic in games


----------



## FatAndProud

Is it wrong for me to read this thread and totally get horny/crush on the gamer boys? :wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> and using a emulator is NOT illegal especially IF YOU OWN THE GAME YOU PLAY ON THE EMULATOR.


DO you own the games you emulate?
did you buy new copies of them at retail?


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> DO you own the games you emulate?
> did you buy new copies of them at retail?



um emulators based on disc based systems can play the same retail disc as long as you have a cd/DVD rom drive. no need to DL the iso off the net.

so in summary yes i own the games i emulate (except 1 or 2 titles from japan). i just pull them out of there case and pop em in my disc drive on my pc.
and no i dont buy old games in retail because most of the ones i want i cant get except off of ebay. i do buy NEW games for current systems though.
now with emulators for cartridge based games thats not possible since PC dont have cartridge slots for each system and since they are so old its not really something the companys would care about.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

FatAndProud said:


> Is it wrong for me to read this thread and totally get horny/crush on the gamer boys? :wubu:


I sure hope not!! I'm guilty of the same thing


----------



## FatAndProud

Also, I will give 3 cookies to ANYONE that can find me a cool game....that'd totally help me learn my anatomy. I'm not taking the 101 Anatomy class...I'm in ANATOMY EXTREME....it's a masters level course. I'm totally having trouble...I mean, eff....I got a 5/10 on the first quiz....I spent over 18 hours on ONE CHAPTER....I drew pictures, took vigorous notes....I mean...if I could just find a game to play that'd help...it'd sure be awesome. Reading pages and pages of monotone, 12pt, Times New Roman font, with some _italics_ thrown in every once in awhile is borrrrrring.

But for serious. If y'all know where I could go about finding such a thing....Mmm. Orrrrr, even a virtual autopsy room or something. I've tried to find something and FAIL'd.


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> Also, I will give 3 cookies to ANYONE that can find me a cool game....that'd totally help me learn my anatomy. I'm not taking the 101 Anatomy class...I'm in ANATOMY EXTREME....it's a masters level course. I'm totally having trouble...I mean, eff....I got a 5/10 on the first quiz....I spent over 18 hours on ONE CHAPTER....I drew pictures, took vigorous notes....I mean...if I could just find a game to play that'd help...it'd sure be awesome. Reading pages and pages of monotone, 12pt, Times New Roman font, with some _italics_ thrown in every once in awhile is borrrrrring.
> 
> But for serious. If y'all know where I could go about finding such a thing....Mmm. Orrrrr, even a virtual autopsy room or something. I've tried to find something and FAIL'd.


----------



## FatAndProud

WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?! It seems I have the hardest time finding the bread basket and butterflies in the stomach  I WILL NEVER SUCCEED IN LIFE.

Epic winz, btw.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

FatAndProud said:


> But for serious. If y'all know where I could go about finding such a thing....Mmm. Orrrrr, even a virtual autopsy room or something. I've tried to find something and FAIL'd.


got a DS?


----------



## FatAndProud

disconnectedsmile said:


> got a DS?



owned, played, and beat. Phoenix Wright, ftw, tho.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

FatAndProud said:


> owned, played, and beat. Phoenix Wright, ftw, tho.



psh. Miles Edgeworth forever.


----------



## FatAndProud

disconnectedsmile said:


> psh. Miles Edgeworth forever.



Yeah, ok. If you like FRILLY DRESS.


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> I think it's ok to play backups of games you already own, as long as you retain those originals. I think where it's an issue is when you have copies of games that you don't actually own. I think if you don't own the Super Mario RPG cartridge for the SNES, for example, it wouldn't be all that ethical to play a copied ROM on your PSP. Even if you can't buy Super Mario RPG new, obviously you can buy it used, but usually that particular game goes for around $30-$50 used.
> 
> Also many of these games' legal copyright have not expired and won't expire for quite a while. So obtaining copied ROMs of such games would be in violation.



I know that it's technically illegal to play ROMs of old unsupported games. But why would it be unethical? Whether you buy the game used or download it, the creators are not being paid for you enjoying your work. And you can't very well force the seller of a used game to pay a percentage of the sale price to the creators.


----------



## Fairlight88

I am now going through Halo CE on the PC on normal difficulty, 0 shots fired and 0 grenades thrown, using only the melee attack. I am currently on the Silent Cartographer mission. Truth and Reconciliation almost made me quit because of how HARD it was to finish it the way I'm playing it!


----------



## Allie Cat

Fairlight88 said:


> I am now going through Halo CE on the PC on normal difficulty, 0 shots fired and 0 grenades thrown, using only the melee attack. I am currently on the Silent Cartographer mission. Truth and Reconciliation almost made me quit because of how HARD it was to finish it the way I'm playing it!



That is hardcore. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Regarding the emulator debate, and ethics of it:

Although I'm quite firmly anti-piracy, I don't know if I would consider it all that unethical to download games that aren't available anymore.

Now, there are a lot of games that are available via, say, Wii's Virtual Console, and I believe there's similar features for the XBox and PS3; but still, there's many obscure titles that aren't available there.

Sure, if you have the original systems (and they still function) you can buy the games used at a game shop, but unless I'm mistaken, the companies that make those games don't see any of the money that's earned from the resale. The same would go for eBay and Amazon stores- even ones that sell the product "new".

The games are unsupported, and the companies that created them are not producing them anymore (those particular titles, I mean)- and if you can't find them for resale at a reasonable price, you might not be able to get them at all.

I mentioned upthread how jealous I was that you had a functioning Amiga computer. Although I could try to track one down, it wouldn't be easy, and there isn't much of it that's still supported in any way, aside from, perhaps, copyright claims by companies that do still exist (LucasArts, for example, has some on there, I think). But I don't think that it's unethical to download the Lemonware emulator and some of the old games from it, because you're not depriving any of the companies or creators of any money or credit.

There's also what's called "abandonware"- which is product for which the copyright hasn't been renewed, or the company's gone out of business. Games that I remember quite fondly, like Jill of the Jungle and some of the old Apogee ones fall into this category, and I don't see any ethical issue with downloading them.

I'm still a bit sleepy right now, so I might not be totally clear, and I have to get headed out to work or else I'd go over this and try to clarify my standpoints... but I hope you get what I'm gettin' at.


----------



## willowmoon

Blackjack said:


> Regarding the emulator debate, and ethics of it:
> 
> Although I'm quite firmly anti-piracy, I don't know if I would consider it all that unethical to download games that aren't available anymore.
> 
> Now, there are a lot of games that are available via, say, Wii's Virtual Console, and I believe there's similar features for the XBox and PS3; but still, there's many obscure titles that aren't available there.
> 
> Sure, if you have the original systems (and they still function) you can buy the games used at a game shop, but unless I'm mistaken, the companies that make those games don't see any of the money that's earned from the resale. The same would go for eBay and Amazon stores- even ones that sell the product "new".
> 
> The games are unsupported, and the companies that created them are not producing them anymore (those particular titles, I mean)- and if you can't find them for resale at a reasonable price, you might not be able to get them at all.
> 
> I mentioned upthread how jealous I was that you had a functioning Amiga computer. Although I could try to track one down, it wouldn't be easy, and there isn't much of it that's still supported in any way, aside from, perhaps, copyright claims by companies that do still exist (LucasArts, for example, has some on there, I think). But I don't think that it's unethical to download the Lemonware emulator and some of the old games from it, because you're not depriving any of the companies or creators of any money or credit.
> 
> There's also what's called "abandonware"- which is product for which the copyright hasn't been renewed, or the company's gone out of business. Games that I remember quite fondly, like Jill of the Jungle and some of the old Apogee ones fall into this category, and I don't see any ethical issue with downloading them.
> 
> I'm still a bit sleepy right now, so I might not be totally clear, and I have to get headed out to work or else I'd go over this and try to clarify my standpoints... but I hope you get what I'm gettin' at.



There is quite a bit of computer software out there that is "abandonware" which is typically not an issue -- but many video game cartridge ROMs that are out there still have the copyrights in place. Especially with the example of Super Mario RPG for the SNES which is owned by some little company called Nintendo. I'm guessing they wouldn't want someone to have a free ROM file of it stored away to play on an emulator, when they normally charge for it by way of the Virtual Console for the Wii which cost Wii Points. When Nintendo makes certain games available by way of the Virtual Console, they are paying money for the rights to be able to distribute said games via this method, if they aren't games already owned by Nintendo. As such, they want to be able to make a profit on their investment. 

Now, as we know, Super Mario RPG is a Nintendo product, but it's a similar thought process. Why would Nintendo knowingly make a game free for download at no charge for the Wii, even if it is an older game? The game's copyright has not expired. It would not make good business sense. Nintendo TOTALLY has the right to charge for the rights to own the game. By merely downloading a ROM image without owning the original, you now own the game (in a way) but have not paid for it. To me, this is not only illegal, it actually IS unethical. 

Or more specifically, it's just not cool.

Yep, there are games out there that are hard to find these days. Believe me, as a video game store owner, I KNOW. But to me, just because they're hard to find doesn't necessarily entitle me or anyone else to download free copies of the games if the copyrights haven't expired or haven't been released as "abandonware." Either way, my opinion isn't going to change anyone's downloading habits and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Dromond

"Abandonware" is not a legal term. Copyright law does not recognize abandonment as an abrogation of creator/owner rights. Only if a software creator/owner voluntarily releases the copyright into public will you be able to download or emulate it at will. Copyright expires after 70 years, so no copyright on any computer game has been around long enough for the copyright to expire naturally. In practice, out of publication games and software are pretty safe to download, because it is unlikely the owner will attempt to sue. Regardless, it is still theft.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I forgot how brutal this game was until I started playing it again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Scooby Doo "Mystery Mahem" For Gamecube. 
[Yeah. No..Just shut up.  ]


----------



## Fairlight88

Alicia Rose said:


> That is hardcore. :wubu:


The only exception I will make in this playthrough is the last mission where it is mandatory that I use a few grenades to progress the story.


----------



## willowmoon

Just read that there will be an actual "Phantasy Star Online 2" game being made and will be released for the PC next year. Can't wait !!!!

Here's a trailer montage of the Phantasy Star games of the past 10 years which includes Sega's announcement of PSO2:

http://phantasystar.sega.jp/psportal/pso2/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Question is? Will you have PSO BEAT in time? [Dun dun DUN DUN DUN _Dunnnnnnnnn_ ]




Currently Playing Pokemon Silver on Gameboy Color (and on Pokemon Stadium 2, Lol!!)


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm about 3.6 chapters into "Enslaved: Odyssey to the West".

I think it is pretty fucking awesome so far. The controls (overanxious) and camera (skilled, but nobody gave the operator the script) take a minute or two to accept, but the net effect is "Ico" as filtered through the sensibilities of "Uncharted". The script was written by the guy who wrote "28 Days Later" and "The Beach" and voiced, performed, and directed by the guy who played Golem in "Lord of the Rings". 

Bottom Line: Fun platform game with stellar production values.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Question is? Will you have PSO BEAT in time? [Dun dun DUN DUN DUN _Dunnnnnnnnn_ ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Playing Pokemon Silver on Gameboy Color (and on Pokemon Stadium 2, Lol!!)



Good point! Although I'm up to level 74 with my character right now, so there's SOME hope. But you know me, YPP! 

Pokemon Gold came in to the store last Friday, although I'm not sure if it'll hit the shelf or not. I might have to borrow it for an "extended period" considering all of the save data is still there.

And I have the strategy guide for both Gold & Silver at the store as well. YAY!


----------



## FatAndProud

I wanna find the old Persona games and the "newer" Persona 2. I looooved that game. Soooo much. 

I'm going to start using ebay. I have a friend who showed me her account and how to use it. I'm an ebay virgin.


----------



## willowmoon

FatAndProud said:


> I wanna find the old Persona games and the "newer" Persona 2. I looooved that game. Soooo much.
> 
> I'm going to start using ebay. I have a friend who showed me her account and how to use it. I'm an ebay virgin.



Good luck!!!! Hope you have lots of money to burn, those games are hard to find in the secondary market and command big bucks, usually $50-$60 each used. I'm still hoping to find one of them at a garage sale or something on the cheap (hey I can dream).


----------



## FatAndProud

willowmoon said:


> Good luck!!!! Hope you have lots of money to burn, those games are hard to find in the secondary market and command big bucks, usually $50-$60 each used. I'm still hoping to find one of them at a garage sale or something on the cheap (hey I can dream).



I think you just rained on my parade


----------



## willowmoon

FatAndProud said:


> I think you just rained on my parade



Sorry 'bout that. I'm also curious to try those games too. Those and the "Fatal Frame" games which are also on the rare side as well.


----------



## Allie Cat

I was lucky enough to get a copy of Persona 2 brand new when Atlus did their super-limited Amazon re-release in 2008 for $40. It sold out in like five minutes...


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> I was lucky enough to get a copy of Persona 2 brand new when Atlus did their super-limited Amazon re-release in 2008 for $40. It sold out in like five minutes...



Bitch. 

Just kidding, of course. How was the game?


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> Bitch.
> 
> Just kidding, of course. How was the game?



Mwahaha!

Actually I haven't played it yet. I'm trying to play the series in order, and I haven't finished P1 yet.


----------



## FatAndProud

Alicia Rose said:


> Mwahaha!
> 
> Actually I haven't played it yet. I'm trying to play the series in order, and I haven't finished P1 yet.



.....Yeah, just let it sit there and collect dust. :really sad: I'll give you a cookie for it? 

Fatal frame 1&2 was the shiznit. I couldn't play it, myself, cuz I'm a sissy when it comes to dark games (Silent Hill, Resident Evil's, etc)...I like totally lose my hand/eye coordination skillz. I like to watch them played, obviously.


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs

I've been pretty heavy into Halo: Reach lately if anyone wants to add me. My gamertag is IngloriuSpartan.


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> .....Yeah, just let it sit there and collect dust. :really sad: I'll give you a cookie for it?
> 
> Fatal frame 1&2 was the shiznit. I couldn't play it, myself, cuz I'm a sissy when it comes to dark games (Silent Hill, Resident Evil's, etc)...I like totally lose my hand/eye coordination skillz. I like to watch them played, obviously.



Hehe, noooo! My pretty! *pets her P2*

I've never played the Fatal Frame games, but I hear they're awesome. You should play Dead Space


----------



## FatAndProud

Alicia Rose said:


> Hehe, noooo! My pretty! *pets her P2*
> 
> I've never played the Fatal Frame games, but I hear they're awesome. You should play Dead Space



Totally played Dead Space and I FRICKING LOVED THAT GAME. I hate aliens and such...but the final boss made me shit bricks. I also liked the dynamics (wall climbing, shifting in camera views, etc). Cool beans.


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> Totally played Dead Space and I FRICKING LOVED THAT GAME. I hate aliens and such...but the final boss made me shit bricks. I also liked the dynamics (wall climbing, shifting in camera views, etc). Cool beans.



I can't wait for DS2. Sooo much want. :3

I don't know what I'm going to play next though. I just finished Halo 2, might jump back into Halo 3 on legendary but I'm REALLY not looking forward to running through High Charity, I died constantly on Normal... x.x


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I had gold when I was younger, but I was stupid and traded it to someone for something else. 

Ooooh. Yay for Strategy Guides! 
I _had_ one. I still have it, but I don't use it because pages are falling out left and right. 


I am playing Silver and Pokemon Stadium 2. 
I really REALLY hate Gym Leader "Morty" in the stupid Gym Leader Castle Thing. His Gengar ALWAYS kills me! :doh:


----------



## KHayes666

Taking a break from Borderlands and getting into Fight Night: Round 4.

Holy shit are the training games hard. The actual fights are easy if you know what you're doing but the training games are tough as fuck if you don't know what you're doing.

I started playing Punch Out when I was 4, graduated to Riddick Bowe's boxing game on Sega Genesis and have been playing Knockout Kings/Fight Night since 1999 and while the graphics and realism on Round 4 is better than every game prior....its definitely the hardest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Started Playing Final Fantasy VI again. :wubu: 
I haven't played this since I was a kid and my dad first bought it for our SNES.


----------



## FatAndProud

I would do anything to play Mario All-Stars. Fer realz.


----------



## LisaInNC

I finally got RE5 ( I know...late to the party as usual) for playstation 3...if anyone wants to play with me my name is the same there as it is here (cause I am clever like that)


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Started Playing Final Fantasy VI again. :wubu:
> I haven't played this since I was a kid and my dad first bought it for our SNES.



Still the best in the series, by far (though 12 is close behind, then 4)


----------



## willowmoon

Edens_heel said:


> Still the best in the series, by far (though 12 is close behind, then 4)



What?!? No love for "X-2" or "Mystic Quest" ???


----------



## lucidbliss

halo reach and i was sadly unhappy with the game... but i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE PLANTS VS. ZOMBIES ON 360 its more addictive that peggle lol .. and its really fun ... its like a grid based game 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHAbHz8iYHc


----------



## Mathias

I love making people rage quit in Super Street Fighter 4.


----------



## KHayes666

LisaInNC said:


> I finally got RE5 ( I know...late to the party as usual) for playstation 3...if anyone wants to play with me my name is the same there as it is here (cause I am clever like that)



Count me in, I need a few trophies still.


----------



## FreekiTiki

Lots of Halo:Reach lately.


----------



## evilvampire

Battlefield Bad Company 2 freaking rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> What?!? No love for "X-2" or "Mystic Quest" ???


OMFG
OMFG
OMFG
OMFG

*OHMYMOTHERFUGGINGGAWD.*


Someone else knows about "Mystic Quest" ?! 
[Dude.. I _still_ can't rep you. So you get a kirby hug.]


<(^.^)>

*

[Which, By the way, Was an epic win freakin' game. >;O ] *


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Edens_heel said:


> Still the best in the series, by far (though 12 is close behind, then 4)


I have yet to play 12, to be honest.
I almost forgot we had it, until my dad brought it out the other day and started playing..Heh. >.O 


If 4 is the one I'm thinking of, I played that for a while, then I got distracted by Majora's Mask _whichIhopetohookupmywiiandstartplayingagainsoon._ *grumble grumble*


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

I've started playing this free online mmo/rpg called Dungeon Fighter Online. It's like a mix between an RPG and an arcade beat'em up and its highly ADDICTING! 
If anyone of you play it, hit me up and I'll give you my avatar name.


----------



## FatAndProud

Geek & Gamer Girls This is our theme song, ladies


----------



## Proner

Kongregate is becoming my boredom killer


----------



## FatAndProud




----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> What?!? No love for "X-2" or "Mystic Quest" ???



Man, I hope that was sarcasm, lol.

Nope - both of those are the only FFs I made it about two-thirds through and thought "You know what? Bathing my testacles in battery acid would be more productive." So yeah, no love for those.

The one I need to play again is nine - everyone seemed to love that one and I was totally lukewarm at best on it when it first came out. Downloaded it to my PS3 a while back, so I'll be jumping back in to that.

Just snagging my last two trophies in 13, then I can honestly say I will most likely never go back to that game - what a profound disappointment for such a great series.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I have yet to play 12, to be honest.
> I almost forgot we had it, until my dad brought it out the other day and started playing..Heh. >.O
> 
> 
> If 4 is the one I'm thinking of, I played that for a while, then I got distracted by Majora's Mask _whichIhopetohookupmywiiandstartplayingagainsoon._ *grumble grumble*



12 intimidates a lot of people, but it's worth it - if you can grasp the really dep as hell combat system, you'll find some of the best characters and plot of the entire series, by far. Music too.

4 is the one with Cecil, Kain, Rydia, etc. and a trip to the moon. Oh, and a fucking rad final boss fight with Zeromus - still remember the music for that so well.


----------



## Edens_heel

Came home for Thanksgiving and started playing Metroid: Other M.

Not sure what to think. It's an enjoyable game, but as an entry into my favourite series, it's far and away the weakest link - even more so than the original and Metroid 2: Return of Samus. Mostly, it's just not very fun or engaging, and they used a really shitacular story to take the place of building a genuine sense of atmosphere and exploration.

Just makes me want to go back and play more Super Metroid and Metroid Prime (the two best in the series IMO).


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> 12 intimidates a lot of people, but it's worth it - if you can grasp the really dep as hell combat system, you'll find some of the best characters and plot of the entire series, by far. Music too.



FF12 is essentially _Star Wars_ in the FF universe. This doesn't mean that it isn't a really fucking great game, or that it doesn't have a good combat system and interesting characters/plot... but you shouldn't act like it's terribly unique or possessed of significantly better characters or plot than other entries in the series.

No argument on the music point, though- awesome soundtrack, and some phenomenal cutscenes and movies.

In any case, I'll have to track down a copy of it and play through it again. I was a couple hours from finishing it when the video store stopped carrying it a few years ago.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> FF12 is essentially _Star Wars_ in the FF universe. This doesn't mean that it isn't a really fucking great game, or that it doesn't have a good combat system and interesting characters/plot... but you shouldn't act like it's terribly unique or possessed of significantly better characters or plot than other entries in the series.
> 
> No argument on the music point, though- awesome soundtrack, and some phenomenal cutscenes and movies.
> 
> In any case, I'll have to track down a copy of it and play through it again. I was a couple hours from finishing it when the video store stopped carrying it a few years ago.



It's not at all a unique plot in the pantheon of media, but for the FF series? It was worlds better than anything else they'd done, with the exception of VI. The mere fact that the world was never in peril, rather it was nation versus nation, is enough to make me take notice of it.

I never compared it to other great works of storytelling, and I definitely would not ever go that far (the only game series that I feel would work on its own as an amazing novel, film or tv series would be the Legacy of Kain series, discarding Blood Omen 2), but it killed anything that VII, VIII, IX or X tried to do in the current modern era of gaming.

I'd be hard pressed to find any truly great narrative in an RPG - you can only compare them to other RPGs. That said, I've never gotten around to playing any of Bioware's games, so I might eat those words.

... Maybe Vagrant Story - still not wholly original, but hella good storytelling.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> FF12 is essentially _Star Wars_ in the FF universe. This doesn't mean that it isn't a really fucking great game, or that it doesn't have a good combat system and interesting characters/plot... but you shouldn't act like it's terribly unique or possessed of significantly better characters or plot than other entries in the series.
> 
> No argument on the music point, though- awesome soundtrack, and some phenomenal cutscenes and movies.
> 
> In any case, I'll have to track down a copy of it and play through it again. I was a couple hours from finishing it when the video store stopped carrying it a few years ago.



Outside of Ashe, Balthier and Fran though, as basic archetypes, I don't really see the "star wars in FF" comparison. Course I'm not exactly a star wars fan in any sense of the word, but I don't see it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh! Yup! I played it and got side-tracked by Majora's Mask. 
[/Suffers horrific Videogame ADD. Er. Actually. More like AD*H*D...and Addiction. XD ]


And, For the record? Might I just go out on a limb and exclaim just how GREATLY I WISH I HAD A STRATEGY GUIDE BOOK FOR THIS FREAKING GAME?! (Final Fantasy VI ) 


.. :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh! Yup! I played it and got side-tracked by Majora's Mask.
> [/Suffers horrific Videogame ADD. Er. Actually. More like AD*H*D...and Addiction. XD ]
> 
> 
> And, For the record? Might I just go out on a limb and exclaim just how GREATLY I WISH I HAD A STRATEGY GUIDE BOOK FOR THIS FREAKING GAME?! (Final Fantasy VI )
> 
> 
> .. :doh: :doh: :doh:



Wish I could help you with that one, YPP! Have you beaten Majora's Mask yet?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

No, a bit ago we had to disconnect our Wii and then for some reason or another we had to keep disconnecting it. (To clean the living room, because an A/C leaked, some stupid reason) so I gave up on hookin it back up for a while. But When I come back from my moms house I plan on hooking it up and playing Majora's Mask, because I'm finally over my DEEP.SEEDED.HATRED. For a certain zora-egg portion of the game. (  ) 




...And Grr. 
I almost got my hands on a copy of the Ghostbusters game, and when I went back to the store, it was gone. :really sad:


----------



## Edens_heel

Whupped Metroid: Other M into submission last night. Not sold on it - or the Wii, for that matter. I just found myself getting aggravated as shit at any moment the motion control was needed.

Yet to play a game that wouldn't feel better with just a standard controller. Oh well. Not a bad game - not great, though there are moments where the Metroid-iness shines through, but they are few and far between. Solid B-


----------



## Mathias

Can anyone recommend a game that's mindlessly violent, on the xbox 360 and 30 bucks or less?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

willowmoon said:


> What?!? No love for "X-2" or "Mystic Quest" ???


no one ever mentions FF9


----------



## FatAndProud

Mathias said:


> Can anyone recommend a game that's mindlessly violent, on the xbox 360 and 30 bucks or less?



See if Condemned:Criminal Origins is that cheap. It's a cool game.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I have been playing AOE a lot lately.


----------



## The Orange Mage

You mean Age of Empires?

You know that Microsoft is working on an online version of it, right? A new take on the original.


----------



## jewels_mystery

The Orange Mage said:


> You mean Age of Empires?
> 
> You know that Microsoft is working on an online version of it, right? A new take on the original.



Yeah, I am playing the online version. I like it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just borrowed "Katamari Damacy" from my local library. 

So far, it's a pain in the ass. 

The Turn Controls suck, and the Camera Angles are bastardly. 

.....Yes. _Bastardly_
[/PS2 Controller Meets Face.....Here]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just borrowed "Katamari Damacy" from my local library.
> 
> So far, it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> The Turn Controls suck, and the Camera Angles are bastardly.
> 
> .....Yes. _Bastardly_
> [/PS2 Controller Meets Face.....Here]



I totally understand. I have VERY little patience for games with horrible camera angles and controls.

Even less so for games that insult me. That's now why I spend £40 on a game.


----------



## The Orange Mage

KD's camera is an issue, but how are the controls bad? It works exactly like a R/C car's controls!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol! I'm Not used to it, I think is the issue. 

I played for like, 4 hours today. And I'm only on making star 6.. :doh: 

Good thing I can have it for a week I guess, Heh.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I've never used R/C remotes. They might work fine when peeing about with a remote control car, but not with Katamari.


----------



## Allie Cat

i was a katamari once


----------



## Fairlight88

Alicia Rose said:


> i was a katamari once


You were? How did you escape?


----------



## FatAndProud

Totally just pre-ordered Minecraft. I'm excited to play it. I know the graphics aren't 1337....BUT OMGZZZZ. It has zombies, spiders, and friggin skeletons that shoot arrows at you. You basically build a shelter to hide from the scary nighttime thingys.


----------



## mccormick

anyone play Call of Duty 2 on PC? or Medal of Honor Allied Assualt?


----------



## The Orange Mage

FatAndProud said:


> Totally just pre-ordered Minecraft. I'm excited to play it. I know the graphics aren't 1337....BUT OMGZZZZ. It has zombies, spiders, and friggin skeletons that shoot arrows at you. You basically build a shelter to hide from the scary nighttime thingys.



I've had it for a couple months, now. Most amazing game ever! Buy it, everyone, before it gets more expensive!


----------



## FatAndProud

The Orange Mage said:


> I've had it for a couple months, now. Most amazing game ever! Buy it, everyone, before it gets more expensive!



SHUT UP. I'm so jealous. Had I known, I would've befriended you only to play your games. Sorry.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sick of Katamari. 
Stuck on Star 7
"*FUCK THIS*" I said. So tomorrow I'm going to go down in my basement and look for our .Hack//Sign games. 

I had Infection and Outbreak. Never found the others. :doh: 

..Anyone ever hear of those games?


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Sick of Katamari.
> Stuck on Star 7
> "*FUCK THIS*" I said. So tomorrow I'm going to go down in my basement and look for our .Hack//Sign games.
> 
> I had Infection and Outbreak. Never found the others. :doh:
> 
> ..Anyone ever hear of those games?



Yep - stupidly bought all four and have never had a chance to play more than an hour or two of the original. Gonna be one of those things I finally get to when I can find the time to marathon all four at once.

I remember it being more interesting in concept than it was actually good. But time, and a more extended playthrough, will dictate whether or not that assumption is right or wrong.

Started playing Folklore on the PS3 - very interesting game, though the editor in me really cringes at some of the writing... I need a career doing that for a living one of these days...


----------



## Jon Blaze

I haven't been playing many things lately, but i played some Diablo II lord of destruction online last night. It was fun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Heh, I bought them because I was a big fan of the Anime, and then I liked the first one [ I think? Or my dad did.. ]


But, Squee! I can't wait to play them again. ^.^
[/And YAY! I'M NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO KNOWS OF ZE GAMES!]


----------



## Mathias

When I can find the time, I've played some Bayonetta. That game is insane.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> Heh, I bought them because I was a big fan of the Anime, and then I liked the first one [ I think? Or my dad did.. ]
> 
> 
> But, Squee! I can't wait to play them again. ^.^
> [/And YAY! I'M NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO KNOWS OF ZE GAMES!]



Oh my dog. Who DOESN'T know .hack?  I'm another of those dorks who bought the first one and never finished it, hence never buying the others... but I quite like the first one from what I've played.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Alicia Rose said:


> Oh my dog. Who DOESN'T know .hack?  I'm another of those dorks who bought the first one and never finished it, hence never buying the others... but I quite like the first one from what I've played.


_Actually_ a lot of people I talk to have never heard of .hack! 

^______^ Squee-hee-hee! another person!


----------



## FatAndProud

I, too, know of .hack. I saw the tv series and the game.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

lately i've been playing a lot of Rock Band 2 (via PS3).
trying to brush up on my skillz before Rock Band 3 next week!
i'm starting to master Hard drums, because those pro-cymbals look delicious.

(if anyone has a PS3 and plays Rock Band 2, feel free to add me. PSN: *charliesmile*)


----------



## Edens_heel

Anyone dipping into either Vanquish or Fallout: New Vegas? Would love to know how these stack up.

Also seriously considering snagging Costume Quest off the PSN next time I have the chance.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm a Sims 2 girl here! I haven't had much chance to play on it lately, but I'm thinking of starting a legacy that I might post on Dims.


----------



## FatAndProud

I want to play Duke Nukem 3D so bad...

...I am a girl...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

FatAndProud said:


> I want to play Duke Nukem 3D so bad...
> 
> ...I am a girl...



are you all out of gum?


----------



## FatAndProud

disconnectedsmile said:


> are you all out of gum?



Yes. Come get some. Hail to the king, baby.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> Anyone dipping into either Vanquish or Fallout: New Vegas? Would love to know how these stack up.
> 
> Also seriously considering snagging Costume Quest off the PSN next time I have the chance.



im getting both on friday. FONV for PC and vanquish for 360

foNV is EPIC on pc from what im hearing because of mods.


----------



## Fairlight88

At the moment, I'm addicted to Castlevania: Harmony of Despair for Xbox 360. It's a bit on the short side and the levels get a bit repetitive after a few plays through, but there's plenty of content to collect if you're a completionist. Fortunately, I'm one of those people.


----------



## willowmoon

FatAndProud said:


> I want to play Duke Nukem 3D so bad...
> 
> ...I am a girl...



Classic game for the PC! I sold the PlayStation version of it at my shop a couple of weeks ago ....


----------



## FatAndProud

willowmoon said:


> Classic game for the PC! I sold the PlayStation version of it at my shop a couple of weeks ago ....



I think Duke Nukem Forever is coming out....or has it already?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

FatAndProud said:


> I want to play Duke Nukem 3D so bad...
> 
> ...I am a girl...


Oh my god, Duke Nukem! 

SOMEONE. 
ANYONE.
Rep Her! Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

FatAndProud said:


> I think Duke Nukem Forever is coming out....or has it already?



gearbox is working on it. it may actually see the light of day after 13 years. but i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> Anyone dipping into either Vanquish or Fallout: New Vegas? Would love to know how these stack up.



I've played a few hours of Fallout: New Vegas. All I can say is that the casting is good to great and I like the setting. 

However, given the overwhelming reports of game breaking glitches I've been sticking close to the first town and avoiding story missions; just grinding until the first patch. 

I have accepted the fact that this is a huge expansion of a 2-year-old game based on a 4-year-old game engine. It could look better, but as long as the story is strong I don't really care about "clipping issues", "poorly synced animations" and "muddy textures". All I care about is an awesome story (and by all accounst "New Vegas" is a story well told)

I just want to play the fucker without some mission critical, progression crippling, NPC fleeing because the AI has determined that said NPC needs to avoid the presence of a randomly generated RAD Scorpion based on some algebraic equation that makes me feel floaty when I consider it. 

I'd really like to sucker punch someone on the Bethesda Q&A team.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lol, So. I can't find my .hack// Games. So I renewed Katamari for another week.

Joy, another week of HELL.

...But yet. Fun hell.

Like, if Hell were a Carnival.. 
With Less Roller-Coaster.. More Ferris Wheel.. 



ALSO Playing Namco's "50th Anniversary Collection" Pacman, Ms Pacman, Galaga, Galaxia, Boscanian, Pole Position, Pole Position II, Rally X ( :wubu: ), Mappy, Dig Dug, and a couple more I can't remember... :doh: 


Anyhoo.
<3 LOVE THIS DISC! 
Love the collection. 
Galaga reminds me of Space Invaders. ( Can't even tell you what I played it on..heh.)I Only got to play it once, for like..5 minutes.. but it was an amazing experience.


----------



## Dromond

I'm broke and can't buy any new games.

I'm jealous of all you people with new games.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lol, So. I can't find my .hack// Games. So I renewed Katamari for another week.
> 
> Joy, another week of HELL.
> 
> ...But yet. Fun hell.
> 
> Like, if Hell were a Carnival..
> With Less Roller-Coaster.. More Ferris Wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO Playing Namco's "50th Anniversary Collection" Pacman, Ms Pacman, Galaga, Galaxia, Boscanian, Pole Position, Pole Position II, Rally X ( :wubu: ), Mappy, Dig Dug, and a couple more I can't remember... :doh:
> 
> 
> Anyhoo.
> <3 LOVE THIS DISC!
> Love the collection.
> Galaga reminds me of Space Invaders. ( Can't even tell you what I played it on..heh.)I Only got to play it once, for like..5 minutes.. but it was an amazing experience.



Galaga is an absolutely fantastic game but Galaga 3 (aka Galaga '90) is even better, you should give it a try one of these times!

I do have ".hack//infection" at my shop -- played it a little bit, I like the overall feel to the game, somewhat reminds me a little of an MMORPG.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

willowmoon said:


> Galaga is an absolutely fantastic game but Galaga 3 (aka Galaga '90) is even better, you should give it a try one of these times!


has anyone tried Galaga Legions? a PS3 version was never released, so i never got to try it. looked like a cool series reboot.
along the lines of Space Invaders Extreme / Space Invaders Infinity Gene. both of which are INCREDIBLE, by the way. 
particularly Infinity Gene. i have to applaud SIIG because it is not a simple sequel, or a series refresh. it actually steps up the concept of Space Invaders to a modern level. it is a perfect gaming experience, and anyone with an iDevice, PS3, or 360 NEEDS to play it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo II LOD right now.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

disconnectedsmile said:


> lately i've been playing a lot of Rock Band 2 (via PS3).
> trying to brush up on my skillz before Rock Band 3 next week!
> i'm starting to master Hard drums, because those pro-cymbals look delicious.
> 
> (if anyone has a PS3 and plays Rock Band 2, feel free to add me. PSN: *charliesmile*)


the Rock Band 2 servers have been down for over 2 weeks, and i feel like stabbing myself.


----------



## 1300 Class

Picked up Fallout New Vegas today. Enjoying it so far. Seems pretty good, although I really wanted to get FIFA '11, but hey!


----------



## ManBeef

Xbox 360. 
COD MW2 a lot
Wet
Assassins Creed
Fable


----------



## Mathias

I really want DJ Hero 2 but I pre ordered Call of Duty Black Ops and Need for Speed. Oh well, hopefully it'll be down in price by Christmas. Also, the final boss of Tekken 6 is still a cheap bastard.


----------



## gangstadawg

Australian Lord said:


> Picked up Fallout New Vegas today. Enjoying it so far. Seems pretty good, although I really wanted to get FIFA '11, but hey!



im liking it. cant wait to start modding it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

SUPER MEAT BOY!

Also, Fable II.


----------



## Blackjack

The Orange Mage said:


> SUPER MEAT BOY!



YES.

That game is fuckin' hard, though, if it's anything like the original.


----------



## Wild Zero

I've lost just about all interest in games that aren't EA's NHL series or don't let you randomly kill storyline essential characters in an open world setting. _New Vegas_ might be the last game I buy.


----------



## Mathias

I played Banjo Kazooie and got to Mad Monster Manor, but I'm waiting until Halloween night to play through it. Seems appropriate!


----------



## willowmoon

Mathias said:


> I played Banjo Kazooie and got to Mad Monster Manor, but I'm waiting until Halloween night to play through it. Seems appropriate!



Definitely a classic N64 game -- much easier than Banjo Tooie!


----------



## Mathias

willowmoon said:


> Definitely a classic N64 game -- much easier than Banjo Tooie!



I never owned it on the N64, just rented it alot. I have it on XBLA. I've never played Tooie. How would you know what to do since it's such an open area?


----------



## willowmoon

Mathias said:


> I never owned it on the N64, just rented it alot. I have it on XBLA. I've never played Tooie. How would you know what to do since it's such an open area?



I wound up buying the strategy guides for both games way back in the day -- it's been a while since I played both of them, although I think I remember that YPP has been playing one of the Banjo games lately -- then again, it could be the senility kicking in (yet again).


----------



## FatAndProud

Harvest Moon 64...I LOVE THAT GAME lol Would I ever be a farmer in real life? Hell no. Would I hit on all the ladies in the town? Yes.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

I picked up Rock Band 3 at a midnight launch.
I have not wanted a game this badly in YEARS. I also bought the Pro Mode Cymbal add-ons for the Rock Band 2 drums. After set up, and downloading some additional DLC, and creating a character, I was only able to get about an hour of play time in (I was playing Pro Mode Drums, natch). But after that hour, I am pleased to say that this is the best possible music game experience I could have ever imagined.
This game is absolutely user-friendly, and all the little touches and tweaks (rewind and countdown after pausing, in-game settings hub, song organization options) make it really hard to go back to any other music game.

Im rocking the PS3 version of the game, so if anyone has the game and wants to play, my PSN ID is *charliesmile*.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

YES! 
GOOD BOY, MATT! 
=}

I've played Banjo Kazooie, and Banjo Tooie. 
[/Nintendo Nerd]


Both good games! Second is harder than the first. 
LOVE THE SYSTEM! ^.^

(So no, Willow dear. Your not going senile....not quite yet.  )



PS: Isn't it funny all this discussion about the N64, is taking place on PAGE 64?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Finally getting more serious with prototype. The game is freaking wicked. lol


----------



## Matt

Jon Blaze said:


> Finally getting more serious with prototype. The game is freaking wicked. lol



I loved that game. It makes you feel like a total badass.

I just ordered New Vegas. I can't wait but I'm a bit worried because I heard that there's loads of glitches.


----------



## Fairlight88

I bought Super Meat Boy just a few days ago and am having a real blast playing it! I've almost completed the game 100%, save for the last super-hard stages that I'm pretty sure I'll finish tomorrow. I highly recommend it for patient people who love a good, yet sometimes frustrating, platform adventure with plenty of obvious and obscure video game references.


----------



## willowmoon

STILL playing Phantasy Star Online (shocker!) -- also played a little bit of the Atari 2600 game "Adventure." The damn bat pisses me off though, on level 3, in particular -- he's a real bastard. 

Here's a link so that you can play it right on your computer:

http://www.dwedit.org/adventure/


----------



## FatAndProud

My brother, who is an avid gamer, calls me/leaves messages on my Facebook about the new games he's playing. Currently, he told me about Red Dead Redemption with zombies (he knows I love zombies/horror movies/morbid things in general) on PS3. I play videogames vicariously through him because I can't really devote as much time to playing videogames as I'd like! Grrrrrr school!


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Lunar: Silver Star Harmony on the PSP. I'm liking it pretty well thus far, though I wish it still had the songs from the Working Designs translation. But when I pressed X on a chicken and Nall said he just wants to choke them sometimes, I knew it was going to be OK.


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Lunar: Silver Star Harmony on the PSP. I'm liking it pretty well thus far, though I wish it still had the songs from the Working Designs translation. But when I pressed X on a chicken and Nall said he just wants to choke them sometimes, I knew it was going to be OK.



How does it compare to Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete for the PlayStation? Does it work well enough given the screen size of the PSP? 

Damn I miss Working Designs. They put out some of the best RPGs ever.


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> How does it compare to Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete for the PlayStation? Does it work well enough given the screen size of the PSP?
> 
> Damn I miss Working Designs. They put out some of the best RPGs ever.



Graphically, it's better. I personally liked the music in SSSC better, but YMMV and all that. It works quite well on the PSP, everything's very smooth. I kind of wish they'd kept the flat-on perspective rather than the 3/4 isometric it uses now but it does look a lot more modern.

Well, Atlus, NISA, and Xseed seem to have taken on Working Designs' mantle. I think the import scene is in good hands.

Also: THIS was my 3000th post? Oy vey.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> STILL playing Phantasy Star Online (shocker!) -- also played a little bit of the Atari 2600 game "Adventure." The damn bat pisses me off though, on level 3, in particular -- he's a real bastard.
> 
> Here's a link so that you can play it right on your computer:
> 
> http://www.dwedit.org/adventure/


....So apparently, _every_ system has a Bastard Game. 

*>;O *


----------



## Nexis

Recently I've been playing a new MMO that came out called Vindictus, and for a free MMORPG, it's actually a lot of fun. The choice of character classes you can have definitely goes off of the classic formula for rpg classes (along with some new classes that'll come out later) and the different skills/weapons you can use are quite fun. And since this was built on Valve's Source Engine, a lot of things in the game have the physics engine working at it's finest. You can pick up debris in a dungeon and use it to whack enemies, or for some character builds you can even throw enemies around. 

If you're interested in a new MMO, and a free one at that, I highly recommend Vindictus for you.


----------



## Edens_heel

Replayed Uncharted 2 over the weekend, just to experience it on my new 40-inch LCD (and holy shit, what a difference!). Think Castlevania: Lords of Shadow will be next on my list to play through, but it will likely have to wait for December, thanks to too much work.

Also, would love to get my hands on the new God of War for the PSP... starting to get as woefully behind on my games as I am on books and movies.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"NEW Super Mario Brothers Wii" aaaaand Smash Brothers Brawl! 
I rented them for two days, and I'm freaking ADDICTED.


----------



## furious styles

new vegas and black cops .. if you're a pc gamer holler @ me.


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> black cops









???


----------



## gangstadawg

furious styles said:


> new vegas and black cops .. if you're a pc gamer holler @ me.



PC for the win. newvegas is the shiznit after mods.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Shame that Bethesda's games are so crazy buggy at release, but games like that with huge worlds are hard as heck to keep bug-free!


----------



## FatAndProud

Did anyone ever play Black & White on PC? I loved that game....so much. omgz.

You were like a friggin' fuzzy God that could be good or evil...pretty tits.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

resident evil 5 co op with my little nephew


----------



## Mathias

I'm addicted to Black Ops and I'm also getting the new Need for Speed this Tuesday.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I'm addicted to Black Ops and I'm also getting the new Need for Speed this Tuesday.



Hey Matt, how long would the playing time for Black Ops be? I saw the ad for it on the telly last night, and OMG, it looks really good!!


----------



## pdgujer148

I've been playing Dance Central and it is a workout (also fun as hell). Kinect is pretty cool.

I just finished Fable III. I had to play it twice because I went all Obama during my first reign and cleared out the coffers keeping campaign promises. Result: I won the war but pretty much killed everyone in Albion in the process.


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Matt, how long would the playing time for Black Ops be? I saw the ad for it on the telly last night, and OMG, it looks really good!!



Well, I haven't finished it yet, but I'd say about 6 or so hours.


----------



## FatAndProud

pdgujer148 said:


> I've been playing Dance Central and it is a workout (also fun as hell). Kinect is pretty cool.
> 
> I just finished Fable III. I had to play it twice because I went all Obama during my first reign and cleared out the coffers keeping campaign promises. Result: I won the war but pretty much killed everyone in Albion in the process.



Totally not related....but if that's you in your profile pic...holy shiz you look like Adam Savage.


----------



## pdgujer148

FatAndProud said:


> Totally not related....but if that's you in your profile pic...holy shiz you look like Adam Savage.



Hilarious This is the first time I've got Adam Savage. That's kinda cool actually because I am a disciple of James Randi as well.

I usually get "Louis CK" and "kinda like a ginger version of William Hurt". 

I also get the occasional Joss Whedon comparison, but I think that has more to do with having a freakishly giant cranium than anything else.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

currently stressing over the fact that Harmonix is going up for sale.
stressing because i don't know what that is going to potentially mean for Rock Band 3 players.


----------



## Fairlight88

I finally got around to picking up a used copy of Fallout 3. How did I let such a good game go un-played for this long?? As far as New Vegas is concerned, I'll wait until it goes down in price and the majority of the bugs get patched.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've started my "Black Ops" marathon. I feel bad that I bought it mainly for the online play. It's the ONLY game I play online, but I've been having a lot of fun with it lately. also just went through Fable 3.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Replaying through Super Mario Brothers on the Wii.

I was playing a game called Siren on our PS2 but I kinda got creeped out, worrying that the Shiboto's were going to kill me, so I quit for a while lol


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Replaying through Super Mario Brothers on the Wii.
> 
> I was playing a game called Siren on our PS2 but I kinda got creeped out, worrying that the Shiboto's were going to kill me, so I quit for a while lol



If you're a fan of the survival horror genre of videogames, "Siren" is a good one to try out. I used to have to this game at my shop and many people had never heard of it before. It doesn't have the name recognition like Resident Evil or Silent Hill, but it's effectively creepy.

What I am interested in trying out is the "Fatal Frame" series of games which were highly reviewed as well. Sadly, they are relatively hard to come by (at least out here.)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> If you're a fan of the survival horror genre of videogames, "Siren" is a good one to try out. I used to have to this game at my shop and many people had never heard of it before. It doesn't have the name recognition like Resident Evil or Silent Hill, but it's effectively creepy.
> 
> What I am interested in trying out is the "Fatal Frame" series of games which were highly reviewed as well. Sadly, they are relatively hard to come by (at least out here.)



I actually stumbled across it because my brother had bought it off of a friend of his. He couldn't figure out how to get off the first level of that day lol He kinda gave me one of those, "I couldn't do it, so I bet you couldn't either." And being the kind that likes a challenge, I did lol I ended up taking the copy home and playing through quite a few of "levels" of the game until it would hang up - so I got me a copy of it off ebay. One of these days I'll pop it back in and give it another go lol


----------



## BBWTexan

Was pretty focused on Halo: Reach, but now I'm spending all of my free time on COD Black Ops. I think New Vegas will be my next venture.


----------



## FatAndProud

BBWTexan said:


> Was pretty focused on Halo: Reach, but now I'm spending all of my free time on COD Black Ops. I think New Vegas will be my next venture.



Can I just say how AWESOME it is that women play the FPS games? I get so excited when I encounter a girl while playing them. I played Modern Warfare and stuff and would get made fun of by male players  Really irritated me. So, usually when playing those games I don't use the mic or communicate because of that....it's essential to have a good team, though!

It also doesn't help that my PSN name is "girlsrool" lol


----------



## BBWTexan

FatAndProud said:


> Can I just say how AWESOME it is that women play the FPS games? I get so excited when I encounter a girl while playing them. I played Modern Warfare and stuff and would get made fun of by male players  Really irritated me. So, usually when playing those games I don't use the mic or communicate because of that....it's essential to have a good team, though!
> 
> It also doesn't help that my PSN name is "girlsrool" lol




With few exceptions, I pretty much play FPS games exclusively. I love, Love, LOVE them and, admittedly, sometimes get a little toooooo into the games... ha! I usually play with friends online, but I have played with strangers as well and do try to keep communication to a minimum. It seems like I'm usually on teams with teenage boys, so I have to put on my filter as I tend to let the sailor talk fly sometimes. 

You know, I have yet to come across another girl while playing online and I never even really thought about it until now. Represent!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

back in the day while playing socom 2 on plasystation 2 my clan was doing clan wars and we went up against a clan of girls. my clan thought it would be a walk in the park.

we got raped and they didn't use any lube. couldn't even give us a reach around afterwards. was hella fun though


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> Can I just say how AWESOME it is that women play the FPS games? I get so excited when I encounter a girl while playing them. I played Modern Warfare and stuff and would get made fun of by male players  Really irritated me. So, usually when playing those games I don't use the mic or communicate because of that....it's essential to have a good team, though!
> 
> It also doesn't help that my PSN name is "girlsrool" lol





BBWTexan said:


> With few exceptions, I pretty much play FPS games exclusively. I love, Love, LOVE them and, admittedly, sometimes get a little toooooo into the games... ha! I usually play with friends online, but I have played with strangers as well and do try to keep communication to a minimum. It seems like I'm usually on teams with teenage boys, so I have to put on my filter as I tend to let the sailor talk fly sometimes.
> 
> You know, I have yet to come across another girl while playing online and I never even really thought about it until now. Represent!



We should start a girl gaming clan or something like that. Do they call them clans? I think I heard that somewhere. I ought to start playing online more so I can know what I'm talking about. xD


----------



## BBWTexan

Alicia Rose said:


> We should start a girl gaming clan or something like that. Do they call them clans? I think I heard that somewhere. I ought to start playing online more so I can know what I'm talking about. xD



I'm in.

Just finished an epic Black Ops session with a friend... only the need for sleep forced me to just.put.the.controller.down.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

I recently had a friend gift me Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam, and that's been quite an experience. Was never much for zombie games, never played any of the Resident Evils even, but man this has been quite a blast. Vicious mood swings between unbridled glee at shooting and clubbing zombies and unrelenting horror and jumpiness as THEY COME OUT OF FUCKING EVERYWHERE OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD and etc.....

but, highly recommended, go buy it. four-player co-op zombie survival, pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Lego Batman, atm. Well, when my son gets to parts that he can't get past lol We're huge fans of the Lego series. We have them all except Lego Harry Potter (on the list) and Lego Indian Jones 2. Though I did have it for my DSiXL, but I didn't really care for the game play of it on there.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Lego Batman, atm. Well, when my son gets to parts that he can't get past lol We're huge fans of the Lego series. We have them all except Lego Harry Potter (on the list) and Lego Indian Jones 2. Though I did have it for my DSiXL, but I didn't really care for the game play of it on there.



I know you can't see me, but I'm kind of squeeing for Lego harry potter. I don't know why I haven't picked it up. The lego series is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know you can't see me, but I'm kind of squeeing for Lego harry potter. I don't know why I haven't picked it up. The lego series is my guilty pleasure.



LOL Yea the one for the Wii is like 50 bucks! *ack* I may just wait until they lower it and then grab it lol The Lego series is so cool (& cute too)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've played and beat Lego Batman [as Batman and Robin only, though..] and I've played Harry Potter a _tiny_ bit, took turns with a friend because he rented it. I have to admit, I really liked both of them. :} 

I might look into more Lego games, they're fun!


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm playing Call of Duty: Black Ops.

Hands down, this has one of the best stories in the Call of Duty series. It also has one of the best music cues of all times. The combo of Kubrick and Coppola references made me kinda giddy.

_Woo-hoo! Woo-hoo! Woo-Hoo!_


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've played and beat Lego Batman [as Batman and Robin only, though..] and I've played Harry Potter a _tiny_ bit, took turns with a friend because he rented it. I have to admit, I really liked both of them. :}
> 
> I might look into more Lego games, they're fun!



My favorite, so far, is the Lego Star Wars Saga! I love them because there's just so much you can do in them! Not only to play through the levels, but go back through to get the canisters to unlock other stuff and characters to use in 'Free Play' mode. My favorite to use is Darth Maul lol

I got to the end of Lego Batman PS2 version when I was in the middle of fighting Joker and the dern thing froze up! And then my son erased my game data *facepalm* I haven't played it since besides helping him out now lol One day I'll replay...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i can't seem to get enough of black ops nazi zombies. been playing the hell out of "five" me and my nephews have a pretty decent strategy we are working on perfecting. 

if anybody wants to play nazi zombies online my gamer tag is Lil BigginZ

ps
nixon has the best quotes in this game EVER lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Going to play Ghostbusters [Wii version] tonight. 
I'm kind of psyched.
_Kind of_ because I've heard horrible things about this game. 


Also playing "Poke`Park" with my brother.


----------



## BoomSnap

I've been avalanched by games. Picked up the Kinect last week. There's still some bugs (Voice commands not being recognized; Having my avatar do something anatomically impossible) but it offers a fun experience. 

Black Ops is also rocking my world but playing it on Veteran is horse shit with the infinitely spawning enemies. Zombies is mucho fun. 

The girly and I are trying to finish up Fable II so we can jump on number 3 and Assasins Creed: Brotherhood is waiting for me to pick it up. I'm glad I'm not saddled down with this "job" business or I'd never have time.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Kinect seems awesome! It may be my next console purchase.


----------



## willowmoon

Still geeking out to Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I have been rediscovering the joys of Medieval II: Total War of late. The only problem is that I'm not very good, so just end up getting my men slaughtered on the battlefield


----------



## Kortana

Anyone still playing Red Dead for PS3? I am looking for some buddies to work on challenges and co-op missions with..maybe some poker tourneys too? Add me Citymouse77!!!!!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Building awesomeness in the world of MINECRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1300 Class

Tom Clancy's Hawx. Its not anywhere as infuriating as Ace Combat 6, but after completing a mission its not anywhere near as much satisfaction.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Building awesomeness in the world of MINECRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quite a few of my friends play this elsewhere - I played a bit of it on their website (where you couldn't save) and dug myself all the way to the bottom and couldn't get back up lol Maybe one day I'll venture enough to actually play the game! lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm not thrilled with Ghostbusters. 
Blech! =( 

1) The Camera Angles Suck. 2) The operations on it suck. 3) The only character who closely resembles the actual character is Egon.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm not thrilled with Ghostbusters.
> Blech! =(
> 
> 1) The Camera Angles Suck. 2) The operations on it suck. 3) The only character who closely resembles the actual character is Egon.



Is the the Wii or PS2 version? Those ones got the shaft. The 360 and PS3 versions are actually great.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

hooked up my ps3 today for the first time since i moved back to jersey and have been playing fat princess for hours lol. i wish more people played this game online. it is such a fun game


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ghostbusters was on the Wii. >.O 

It's the "Latest" system I own.


----------



## freakyfred

To my surprise, Sonic Colors was actually really freaking good. It's been a long time since a Sonic game was actually really fun to play.

I got Super Mario Galaxy 2 and it's as awesome as the last one. Although this time it seems to be, idk talking down to the player. Especially with that "instructional DVD" it comes with. Don't people usually learn by playing?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Playing Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne.

I'm surprised how many WoW players don't know about it. They don't know where they come from... the history. lol


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Quite a few of my friends play this elsewhere - I played a bit of it on their website (where you couldn't save) and dug myself all the way to the bottom and couldn't get back up lol Maybe one day I'll venture enough to actually play the game! lol



It was totally worth the $15 bucks, my one friend got me addicted to it and he makes the most insane houses, no, CASTLES that I've ever seen. It's amazing of all the things you can build and create in the game. it's so much fun.


----------



## BoomSnap

I'm a good 10 hours into "Assasin's Creed: Brotherhood". Dear lord I'm in love with this game. Every side quest you do actually has meaning in regards to the main story and the hidden shrine courses are addictive. The story has me wrapped around its little finger and the only thing I hate about this game is that it will end. 

It looks purty too.


----------



## CleverBomb

Angry Birds.

Great for passing time and running down my tablet/phone's battery at an alarming rate. 

-Rusty
(Dell Streak -- running Donut, waiting impatiently for Frozen Yogurt, still annoyed by the minor screen damage from dropping it recently.)


----------



## pdgujer148

BoomSnap said:


> I'm a good 10 hours into "Assasin's Creed: Brotherhood". Dear lord I'm in love with this game. Every side quest you do actually has meaning in regards to the main story and the hidden shrine courses are addictive. The story has me wrapped around its little finger and the only thing I hate about this game is that it will end.
> 
> It looks purty too.



I'm about 18 hours in and totally hooked. I just burned the last Borgia tower, trained five of my recruits to assassin level, purchased the at least 1/2 of Rome, sank a battalion of battleships and leaned more about medieval Italy than I did reading the footnotes in my copy of The Inferno. . Fun & Educational!


----------



## littlefairywren

BoomSnap said:


> I'm a good 10 hours into "Assasin's Creed: Brotherhood". Dear lord I'm in love with this game. Every side quest you do actually has meaning in regards to the main story and the hidden shrine courses are addictive. The story has me wrapped around its little finger and the only thing I hate about this game is that it will end.
> 
> It looks purty too.





pdgujer148 said:


> I'm about 18 hours in and totally hooked. I just burned the last Borgia tower, trained five of my recruits to assassin level, purchased the at least 1/2 of Rome, sank a battalion of battleships and leaned more about medieval Italy than I did reading the footnotes in my copy of The Inferno. . Fun & Educational!



Oh this sounds really good! I wondered if it was worth getting at all, and held off hoping someone would post something positive.


----------



## diggers1917

Pathologic

An absolutely compelling (that's 'compelling' as opposed to 'fun') russian game that places you (playing as one of three characters/healers with drastically different methods) in a godforsaken town in the middle of nowhere (somewhere in the Russian steppes) at some unspecified time period just as an epidemic breaks out in said town and essentially says: 'Survive. And try to make sense of what's going on'

It's basically a first-person RPG with elements of fps and survival horror (without strictly being any of these) and each day (there are 12) you'll be taking on quests and side-quests from people all subltly trying to manipulate you, whilst also simply trying to find enough time to sleep, enough money to buy food, defend yourself from the increasing criminal elements that haunt the streets as society progressively collapses around you etc whilst the clock is always ticking.

There is only the one storyline, but it takes three playthroughs (one as each character) to see all of it, and even then you're going to be confused, but in a good way 'cos it makes you think over everything you've come across, and each characters' story will lead you to wildly different conclusions on how to deal with the disease/the town. The town itself is an interesting mix of the mundane and the fantastical which, in short, leads to further mind-screw-age (just in case things like the fact that in 'infected districts' the _ground and buildings themselves_ are covered in sores and boils didn't make you think something...weird was going on)

There is one massive problem with it - the translation is very poor. It is, however, still some of the best writing in a game, and while this makes some of the plot even more confusing than it was presumably meant to be anyway, it is still more than playable. Also, for those of you for whom graphics are very important, the visuals are basic by todays standard and probably where in 2005 when it was released, too (though, I think, they convey what needs to be and build up the atmosphere pretty well).

I'm not sure whether I can recommend _buying_ it, primarily because of the translation. But there is a reason it won pretty much every award going in Russia when it was released, and it's become one of my favourite games despite its flaws (and a side-reason for why I want to learn Russian, in addition to my academic reasons!). If you like to stick to your run-of-the-mill, kill-shoota-zomboid-runaround-acrobatic-high-octane fun, then this probably isn't for you. If you'd like to try something different, like atmosphere, story, characterisation and, yeah, a bit of artsy-ness (certainly an understanding of Brecht helps) in games than maybe you should have a look and/or try out 'The Void' by the same team, which I haven't played yet but is apparently just as complicated (both plot and survival-wise), atmospheric, intelligent and this time has a proper english translation. 

View attachment 15672-124052-PathologicCheats2jpg-620x.jpg


View attachment ss_preview_Pathologic2_jpg.jpg


View attachment pathologic47.jpg


View attachment pathologic432.jpg


View attachment wallpaper03m_2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

diggers1917 said:


> Pathologic



This sounds like an incredible concept, and I'm gonna have to look into it. As a fan of room escapes, I'm quite familiar with games that're heavily-laden with Engrish ("there is no strange thing", "what could it is being?"), so the translation issues shouldn't be too bothersome. The time management is what sounds best about it. Will do some research- thanks for the review!


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.virtualapple.org/oregontraildisk.html

Fuck yeah Oregon Trail. lol


----------



## DJ_S

W.O.W! 

The last 3+ months have been great! I have my first toon at 80, woot =)


When I first picked up w.o.w, I wasn't that inpressed, for me it has turned around as I know other friends playing and have been running quest's and dungeons ever since.


----------



## LisaInNC

I am thinking of getting Black Ops for my ps3...I am sure it has been mentioned but I am way too lazy to look. Is it any good?


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs

I picked up Need for Speed Hot Pursuit. I can easily say its the funnest racing game I've ever played. Especially online Hot Pursuit. Total pandemonium.


----------



## Noir

I have been Playing Black Ops, Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, Fable III on 360. Star Craft II on PC as well as WoW. Currently beta testing for DC Universe Online and if anyones interested I have an extra beta key.


----------



## Edens_heel

I've really been enjoying crack cocaine lately - and by that I mean Pacman Champion Edition DX on the PSN.

HOLY SHIT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4ICgyL9n0

So much fun.


----------



## Mathias

YAY!! When I was home for Thanksgiving Break I open my drawer and I found my lost copy of Batman Arkham Asylum! Three out of three stars on Rumble in the Jungle challenge? Yep, I still got it!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

LisaInNC said:


> I am thinking of getting Black Ops for my ps3...I am sure it has been mentioned but I am way too lazy to look. Is it any good?



have you played a Call of Duty game in the last 3 years?
if so... save your time and money. Black Ops is nothing new.



Edens_heel said:


> I've really been enjoying crack cocaine lately - and by that I mean Pacman Champion Edition DX on the PSN.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4ICgyL9n0
> 
> So much fun.


YES YES YES. this game is exquisite. i'm currently only about #390x on the leader board, but i don't care - i'm busy having fun.
this game is a fantastic re-imagining of a classic.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

if i learned anything this thanksgiving weekend, it's that i absolutely suck ass at *Super Street Fighter 4*.


----------



## LisaInNC

I have never played any of the call fo duty games...and now I know why. I suck at first person shooter games.


----------



## FatAndProud

THANKSGIVING HOLIDAY RULED. I never get to play games while at school...so, I went home to momma's. Played vidyagames with my broski.

Dude has:

Black Ops (which my brother tried to compare to M.A.G. and it's so harder. I rule at M.A.G. - fail at this)
Fallout New Vegas
Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare
and we always play a shit ton of Socom: Confrontation [75R] WOOOOP WOOP

Also, my brother is talking about getting the new GTA and there's another game, but I forget. I partied too hard, ate too much, basically lived on the wild side. It's how I roll, yo. Like a baker.


----------



## BoomSnap

I just wrapped up Assassins Creed. The ending was very "lul, wut?" but damn it if it doesn't leave me desperately wanting AC 4. I'm digging into Mafia II and I still have Red Dead Redemption plus Dante's Inferno to finish up. I'm a dirty pixel whore and I need help.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Katamari Forever with my boyfriend. It's fun, and totally insane. It's the first Katamari game I've ever played... o.o


----------



## gangstadawg

FatAndProud said:


> THANKSGIVING HOLIDAY RULED. I never get to play games while at school...so, I went home to momma's. Played vidyagames with my broski.
> 
> Dude has:
> 
> Black Ops (which my brother tried to compare to M.A.G. and it's so harder. I rule at M.A.G. - fail at this)
> Fallout New Vegas
> Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
> Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare
> and we always play a shit ton of Socom: Confrontation [75R] WOOOOP WOOP
> 
> Also, my brother is talking about getting the new GTA and there's another game, but I forget. I partied too hard, ate too much, basically lived on the wild side. It's how I roll, yo. Like a baker.



M.A.G would have been better as a pc game.


----------



## Tanuki

I just picked up Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, itching to start it later today ^.^!


----------



## BBWTexan

Just finished the Black Ops campaign. Still need to go back and unlock the achievements I missed the first time around, but for now I'm going back to finish Halo: Reach.


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> YES YES YES. this game is exquisite. i'm currently only about #390x on the leader board, but i don't care - i'm busy having fun.
> this game is a fantastic re-imagining of a classic.



Totally agreed - I don't even know my standings in the world, and I couldn't care less. That game is just fun to play in every possible way. There's something so completely therapeutic about chaining 70+ ghosts together in a single feast, lol.


----------



## Noir

About to pick up the new golden sun for ds at work today. Anyone play on x-box live? If Antibes down for black opts,halo or brotherhood hot me up. Dvoidofbrains on x box live


----------



## BBWTexan

Noir said:


> About to pick up the new golden sun for ds at work today. Anyone play on x-box live? If Antibes down for black opts,halo or brotherhood hot me up. Dvoidofbrains on x box live



I'm on xbl as well (Velouria1120) and play both Black Ops and Halo.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> Totally agreed - I don't even know my standings in the world, and I couldn't care less. That game is just fun to play in every possible way. There's something so completely therapeutic about chaining 70+ ghosts together in a single feast, lol.


FEDDERIZM IS WRONG, RABBLE RABBLE. 

yes, i agree. i've played a lot of games over the last 25 years, but the feeling of destroying an entire line of ghosts is one of the best, if not *THE* best, most rewarding things i've ever experienced in any game ever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Just Rented Epic Mickey, so far I like it. The set-up is interesting, though I have a hard time switching between using the paint and the paint-thinner. :doh: 


I've only played it for about, 45 minutes or so, though. So


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just Rented Epic Mickey, so far I like it. The set-up is interesting, though I have a hard time switching between using the paint and the paint-thinner. :doh:
> 
> 
> I've only played it for about, 45 minutes or so, though. So



Looking forward to playing this one as well. "Castle of Illusion" was my favorite Mickey game.


----------



## KHayes666

Could use some technical help here....

3 weeks ago I was playing Borderlands when I had to run off and do an errand that turned into a 5 hour affair.

I returned home and started playing again. Then when the midget jumped out of the locker my PS3 froze. I was like "aww shit, good thing I saved."

I went to hit the reset button when I accidentally hit the eject disc button. As soon as the disc ejected my screen unfroze and it started playing. I was like "What the hell?" and popped the disc back in immediately." 10 seconds later the game froze again and then the screen went dark.

When the screen came back on I was in the PS3 main menu screen. It wasn't reading the disc so I popped in another game and that didn't work either. I put in a PS2 game, a PS1 game and a blu ray....nothing worked.

My question is, what the heck happened and what do I have to do to fix it?


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> Could use some technical help here....
> 
> 3 weeks ago I was playing Borderlands when I had to run off and do an errand that turned into a 5 hour affair.
> 
> I returned home and started playing again. Then when the midget jumped out of the locker my PS3 froze. I was like "aww shit, good thing I saved."
> 
> I went to hit the reset button when I accidentally hit the eject disc button. As soon as the disc ejected my screen unfroze and it started playing. I was like "What the hell?" and popped the disc back in immediately." 10 seconds later the game froze again and then the screen went dark.
> 
> When the screen came back on I was in the PS3 main menu screen. It wasn't reading the disc so I popped in another game and that didn't work either. I put in a PS2 game, a PS1 game and a blu ray....nothing worked.
> 
> My question is, what the heck happened and what do I have to do to fix it?



Did you do any sort of recent firmware upgrade? I don't do too much in the way of next-gen console repair (I specialize in mostly the old retro stuff), but I've heard that certain firmware upgrades play havoc with different PS3 systems, depending on the specific model #.


----------



## FatAndProud

willowmoon said:


> Did you do any sort of recent firmware upgrade? I don't do too much in the way of next-gen console repair (I specialize in mostly the old retro stuff), but I've heard that certain firmware upgrades play havoc with different PS3 systems, depending on the specific model #.



Awmigawsh. Speak nerdy to me :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Epic Mickey is still Good. Not Epic as I thought.

Camera angles are PISSING ME THE FUCK OFF.

Also, Personally I think that it plays somewhat like Mario Galaxy meets Mario Super Sunshine. 

Overall, I'd give it a 6/10.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Epic Mickey is still Good. Not Epic as I thought.
> 
> Camera angles are PISSING ME THE FUCK OFF.
> 
> Also, Personally I think that it plays somewhat like Mario Galaxy meets Mario Super Sunshine.
> 
> Overall, I'd give it a 6/10.



You're pretty much echoing all that I've heard - that it is far from the promise it once held. 

really looking forward to the Christmas break so I can finally get back to some games... been too many months since I was able to sink into anything but the utterly pathetic Metroid: Other M.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've got Epic Mickey until tomorrow.

I'm in Ventureland. I _almost_ don't care if I beat it not. Which is totally sad to say, and so unlike me. :doh:

This damn game is just pissing me off. Srsly.


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> Did you do any sort of recent firmware upgrade? I don't do too much in the way of next-gen console repair (I specialize in mostly the old retro stuff), but I've heard that certain firmware upgrades play havoc with different PS3 systems, depending on the specific model #.



Not in about a month. I have the original PS3 model, not the awful remake that's out there now. Could my disc reader be all screwed up?


----------



## FishCharming

Fallout: New Vegas! i don't play every day but when i do i play for at least 3 hours, lol. i have about 60 hours logged atm and still lots of stuff to explore before i finish the game and start over with a different faction 

i've also been wracking my brain in indecision whether or not to pick up cataclysm... a bunch of people i work with all play and have been begging me to get it. they're all horde though and on a different server so the cost to transfer servers and factions AND pick up the expansion is a little prohibitive what with christmas around the corner... plus when i play it completely consumes my life and im just not sure i want to go back to that...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rented "Kirby's Epic Yarn" and "Just Dance 2" yesterday.

Kirby never ceases to be adorable, I _must_ say.


----------



## Adamantoise

Project Zero,Dead or Alive 2 and Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## pdgujer148

Fallout: New Vegas. I'm just goofing around with the possible scenarios. 

It is pretty amazing what you can do for and to the various factions. Last night I saved my game and then went on an assassination kick just to see how each scenario effects the game. I will never play this game enough to see all of the possible outcomes. The action tree and the results of your decisions is simply enormous.


----------



## gangstadawg

pdgujer148 said:


> Fallout: New Vegas. I'm just goofing around with the possible scenarios.
> 
> It is pretty amazing what you can do for and to the various factions. Last night I saved my game and then went on an assassination kick just to see how each scenario effects the game. I will never play this game enough to see all of the possible outcomes. The action tree and the results of your decisions is simply enormous.



if you think its great now get the PC version and mod it. unless you already have the pc version then you just have to get the mods.


----------



## FatAndProud

Haha... How about Robot Unicorn Attack from [adult swim]? It's basically amazing.


----------



## spiritangel

am sooo excited cause I got 7 wonders from big fish yesterday for a whole $3.50 I have loved the game everytime I played it on my sisters ds had no idea there was a pc version yay

and am pressently downloading aveyond:gates of night I really must learn to finish games though but I get sidetracked by shiny new ones especially when they are really cheap and fun ones


----------



## Physix

Metal Slug I.






MAME rocks.


----------



## Mathias

I wish Virtua Fighter 5: Reloaded got a release in the States. That series in the only truly balanced fighting series out there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playin' *Kirby's Epic Yarn.*


----------



## Edens_heel

http://www.1up.com/news/uncharted-3-drake-deception-revealed

FUCK. YES.


----------



## BoomSnap

XBLA is like heroin right now. Sonic 2, 3, and 4, Portal: Still Alive, Braid, 'Splosion Man, TMNT: ReShelled, Techno Kitten Adventure (It's only 80 MS points, get it, like, now), Brain Challenge, Greed Corp, and Hydro Thunder: Hurricane.

Oh yeah, Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions just came in from Gamefly. Fark me, it's like a job, only I don't have to wear pants.


----------



## Mathias

I bought God of War Ghost of Sparta and it is INCREDIBLE! I didn't think they could do better than chains of olympus but they did.


----------



## Tanuki

Just finished assassins creed brotherhood... what now?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Just finished assassins creed brotherhood... what now?


a different game?


----------



## BoomSnap

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Just finished assassins creed brotherhood... what now?




http://apps.facebook.com/projectlegacy/

You can gain Uplay points which will be useful for when Assassins Creed 4 releases. It adds a lot of behind the scenes backstory and it's just plain addictive.


----------



## Tanuki

BoomSnap said:


> http://apps.facebook.com/projectlegacy/
> 
> You can gain Uplay points which will be useful for when Assassins Creed 4 releases. It adds a lot of behind the scenes backstory and it's just plain addictive.



Nice! thanks :3


----------



## freakyfred

Been playing a hella lot of Team Fortress 2 lately. Especially on the 4chan server. I fucking love the constant micspam and sounds, although sometimes I break down laughing and it messes up mah game.


----------



## The Orange Mage

freakyfred said:


> Been playing a hella lot of Team Fortress 2 lately. Especially on the 4chan server. I fucking love the constant micspam and sounds, although sometimes I break down laughing and it messes up mah game.



Got any hats you want to trade? I have non-vintage Safe N Sound and Napper's Respite that aren't being used!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Super Mario World <3

Trying to get 100% Clearance on it.
..It's a real bitch. Lemme tell you.


----------



## freakyfred

The Orange Mage said:


> Got any hats you want to trade? I have non-vintage Safe N Sound and Napper's Respite that aren't being used!



I would love me some Napper's Respite but I only have the Bonk Helm to trade.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Your Plump Princess said:


> Super Mario World <3
> 
> Trying to get 100% Clearance on it.
> ..It's a real bitch. Lemme tell you.



did that once. took me only 2 hours, no sweat.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i so want this end table.

http://nerdapproved.com/gaming/gian...oller-coffee-table-going-up-for-sale-on-ebay/


----------



## Your Plump Princess

disconnectedsmile said:


> did that once. took me only 2 hours, no sweat.


I Keep Missing Things. =(

There's still places I haven't unlocked.
Grrr. >.<


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lately? Onimusha 3, Dawn of Dreams, Prototype, Diablo II LOD.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

There is this game that is insane and crazy fun called Toribash.
It's a bit hard to explain, but in a nutshell it's a fighting game where you can control all of your character's muscles and joints. 
Waaaaah?!?!?!
I'll try to explain
View attachment toristart.jpg

Two players are in a ring and you control each of the muscles and joints (represented by the orange spheres) to either hold, relax, expand, or contract. It's turn-based so you have to click on all of the muscles you want to move within the time-limit(usually 20-30seconds long) and when the turn is done, your character will move corresponding to the muscle movements and when gravity and physics come into play. The character will move in certain frames-per-second, meaning how long your character will move during the turn. 

It's tough to explain, so hopefully this video will explain a lot more haha:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FMtQuFzjAc


----------



## The Orange Mage

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> There is this game that is insane and crazy fun called Toribash.
> It's a bit hard to explain, but in a nutshell it's a fighting game where you can control all of your character's muscles and joints.
> Waaaaah?!?!?!
> I'll try to explain
> View attachment 88191
> 
> Two players are in a ring and you control each of the muscles and joints (represented by the orange spheres) to either hold, relax, expand, or contract. It's turn-based so you have to click on all of the muscles you want to move within the time-limit(usually 20-30seconds long) and when the turn is done, your character will move corresponding to the muscle movements and when gravity and physics come into play. The character will move in certain frames-per-second, meaning how long your character will move during the turn.
> 
> It's tough to explain, so hopefully this video will explain a lot more haha:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FMtQuFzjAc



Played this on and off throughout its life. Crazy and strange and best with friends in a private room!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

well i have been playing alittle bit of everything actually.i am a hardcore gamer for life,been a fan since like the age of 11.i have been playing


Super Street Fighter 4
Final Fantasy 13
Blazblue
Tekken6
King Of Fighters


just to name a few,but i play awhole lotta of games,too many to count actually.lol


----------



## spiritangel

I had to do it its christmas

Elf bowling on hollidays or some such its like big fish game of the day and I have nearly been wetting myself at some of their new insults


----------



## Sasquatch!

Planescape Torment.

Again.

Just can't get enough!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Sasquatch! said:


> Planescape Torment.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Just can't get enough!



A man of taste. *golfclap*


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well i have been playing alittle bit of everything actually.i am a hardcore gamer for life,been a fan since like the age of 11.i have been playing
> 
> Super Street Fighter 4


do you play on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sasquatch! said:


> Planescape Torment.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Just can't get enough!


*OHMYGOD.*
SOMEONE ELSE HAS HEARD OF THIS GAME?! 

/Excited


----------



## FAjastone

I've been playing red dead redemption: Undead Nightmare... EPIC!!!!!!! Wild West With Zombies!!!:shocked:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Finally got around to playing Majora's Mask again. 

I played for 7 hours today.
_What exactly did I do? _
I..


*1)* Collected all the Zora Eggs, returning them to the Marine Research Lab.

*2)* Took a picture of a female pirate for some perverted fisherman so I could return a Sea Horse to it's friend.

*3)* Played a song for a Zora lady [who reminds me of Ruto] and got her to sing, making a giant turtle arise. 

*4)* Did a bunch of crap in Great Bay Temple, Collected 15 Damnedable Fairies, Returned them to a hot Great Fairy for some extra Protection. 

*5)* Reset Time, only to find out I'm totally F'd in the A and now I'm completely lost in the Temple, with nothing left to do in there except fight the Boss and collect his Remains. 

....SEVEN HOURS. 
:doh: I forgot how this game loves to OmNomNom the time. :doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sasquatch! said:


> Planescape Torment.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Just can't get enough!




omg man Planescape is a CLASSIC! VERY rare and unknown game.one of the greatest games ever that never gets old.kudos for even knowing about that one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Finally got around to playing Majora's Mask again.
> 
> I played for 7 hours today.
> _What exactly did I do? _
> I..
> 
> 
> *1)* Collected all the Zora Eggs, returning them to the Marine Research Lab.
> 
> *2)* Took a picture of a female pirate for some perverted fisherman so I could return a Sea Horse to it's friend.
> 
> *3)* Played a song for a Zora lady [who reminds me of Ruto] and got her to sing, making a giant turtle arise.
> 
> *4)* Did a bunch of crap in Great Bay Temple, Collected 15 Damnedable Fairies, Returned them to a hot Great Fairy for some extra Protection.
> 
> *5)* Reset Time, only to find out I'm totally F'd in the A and now I'm completely lost in the Temple, with nothing left to do in there except fight the Boss and collect his Remains.
> 
> ....SEVEN HOURS.
> :doh: I forgot how this game loves to OmNomNom the time. :doh:




i freakin LOVE Zelda! i have beaten each Zelda game over and over more times then i can count.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> do you play on PS3 or 360?




on the PS3.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> *OHMYGOD.*
> SOMEONE ELSE HAS HEARD OF THIS GAME?!
> 
> /Excited



How do you usually play it? Fighter? Wizard?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HeavyDuty24 said:


> on the PS3.


a new challenger approaches!
PSN ID: *charliesmile*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> a new challenger approaches!
> PSN ID: *charliesmile*




heh heh awesome.HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER! i'll add you man.

PSN ID:MetalSlug3


----------



## FatAndProud

I've been playing Superhero City on Facebook. If anyone wants to be on my team/if you're playing it...lemme know. I'm so addicted to it (especially, when killing time in class lol).


----------



## bmann0413

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations

I never realized how cool these Phoenix Wright games were. I just liked the character. lol


----------



## Mathias

I'm addicted to Need for Speed Hot Pursuit. Not a fan of the online though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

bmann0413 said:


> Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
> 
> I never realized how cool these Phoenix Wright games were. I just liked the character. lol




haha i love Phoenix Wright.


----------



## FAjastone

Borderlands game of the year ed.
There goes my social life:doh:


----------



## JonesT

Call of Duty Black Ops and Need For Speed Hot Pursuit


----------



## vinarian

depends on the system i feel like playing, my current games are:

ps3: fallout new vegas
xbox360: fable3
ps2: wild arms 5
wii: lego star wars tcs
pc: world of warcraft
dreamcast: skies of arcadia
n64: goldeneye

and yes i play them all - definately a nerd here!

psn id: lordvinarian
xbox id: vinarian


----------



## Tanuki

Pic Pic on DS, my best friend got me addicted to it~


----------



## Edens_heel

Started playing Enslaved: Journey to the West last night. Only a couple of chapters in, but I definitely recommend it to those who prefer a quality narrative over all else. It's gorgeous to look at, has some tremendous voice and mo-cap work, and is far more fun than I expected. The only complaint I have so far is that the camera during combat sucks backwater unsalted donkey testicles. Other than that, totally worth the cash.


----------



## Meddlecase

Mount and Blade: Warband. Playing the mod Eagle and the Radiant Cross. It's totally awesome. The various factions are all interesting, their playstyles nicely varied. Prolly the most fun I've had with a single game since Patapon 2.


----------



## patmcf

I am one paper away from finishing this god forsaken semester and I plan to do a fair bit of gaming over the break. What video games do I intend to waste countless hours on? 

Call of Duty: Black Ops
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Borderlands
Alan Wake

:eat2:


----------



## Meddlecase

patmcf said:


> I am one paper away from finishing this god forsaken semester and I plan to do a fair bit of gaming over the break. What video games do I intend to waste countless hours on?
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2
> Borderlands
> Alan Wake
> 
> :eat2:



Borderlands was amazing to play, I must admit. It got old after the first playthrough, though.


----------



## CleverBomb

Angry Birds.

-Rusty


----------



## patmcf

Meddlecase said:


> Borderlands was amazing to play, I must admit. It got old after the first playthrough, though.



Great! I am excited to play it and will probably not have enough time for a replay. Everything works out. I thought it would be best try something besides call of duty for once


----------



## HeavyDuty24

vinarian said:


> depends on the system i feel like playing, my current games are:
> 
> ps3: fallout new vegas
> xbox360: fable3
> ps2: wild arms 5
> wii: lego star wars tcs
> pc: world of warcraft
> dreamcast: skies of arcadia
> n64: goldeneye
> 
> and yes i play them all - definately a nerd here!
> 
> psn id: lordvinarian
> xbox id: vinarian




Wild Arms and Skies Of Arcadia are awesome man. i still play the Dreamcast too.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Soul Caliber IV came in from newegg.com ($10!) 
It's awesome, completely addicted to the character customization.
So far, Yun-Seong and Kilik are my main characters and I'm trying to get down all of their moves and combos. Freakin' love this game!


----------



## willowmoon

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Wild Arms and Skies Of Arcadia are awesome man. i still play the Dreamcast too.



I loved Skies of Arcadia on the Dreamcast as well .... EXCEPT for the ridiculously high number of battle encounters, especially when your enemies are easy to beat. Just takes way too much time to go from point A to point B. But the storyline and characters were just awesome.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Soul Caliber IV came in from newegg.com ($10!)
> It's awesome, completely addicted to the character customization.
> So far, Yun-Seong and Kilik are my main characters and I'm trying to get down all of their moves and combos. Freakin' love this game!




i love Soul Caliber.i can't be messed with with Nightmare and Sigfreid. i got SC4 at Blockbuster for like 10 bucks too,store closing sale. love Soul Caliber man.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

willowmoon said:


> I loved Skies of Arcadia on the Dreamcast as well .... EXCEPT for the ridiculously high number of battle encounters, especially when your enemies are easy to beat. Just takes way too much time to go from point A to point B. But the storyline and characters were just awesome.





i totally agree with you man.SOA is an awesome game.yeah alot of RPG's are guilty of that,it kinda helps to get your health refilled at a save point,but the newer RPG's only started doing that but the older ones like SOA were harder man.lol i do hate it when my HP is low and the items are limited,frustrating and hard at the same time.LOL SOA is a classic though,cool members of this forum know about that great game.


----------



## gangstadawg

vinarian said:


> depends on the system i feel like playing, my current games are:
> 
> ps3: fallout new vegas
> xbox360: fable3
> ps2: wild arms 5
> wii: lego star wars tcs
> pc: world of warcraft
> dreamcast: skies of arcadia
> n64: goldeneye
> 
> and yes i play them all - definately a nerd here!
> 
> psn id: lordvinarian
> xbox id: vinarian



you got FONV for ps3? dude the pc version was hands down better.


----------



## Mathias

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Soul Caliber IV came in from newegg.com ($10!)
> It's awesome, completely addicted to the character customization.
> So far, Yun-Seong and Kilik are my main characters and I'm trying to get down all of their moves and combos. Freakin' love this game!



Get the PSP version! Kratos is amazing in it!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Get the PSP version! Kratos is amazing in it!



i'm looking forward to Kratos in the upcoming (upkoming?) Mortal Kombat reboot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zelda: Twilight Princesss [Gamecube Version] since I'm stuck at my moms house. [No Wii, Therefore no Zelda: Majora's Mask. :really sad: I chose a REALLY bad time to get hooked on that game again. Srsly. ]


----------



## Allie Cat

I downloaded the Sonic fan game 'Eggman Hates Furries'. I'm currently stuck on the last (I think?) battle but so far it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Meddlecase

Alicia Rose said:


> I downloaded the Sonic fan game 'Eggman Hates Furries'. I'm currently stuck on the last (I think?) battle but so far it's pretty sweet.



Sounds wildly interesting. I will have to get it.


----------



## Mathias

Can I make it to Freezeazy Peak in Banjo Kazooie by Christmas?



_CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!_


----------



## Meddlecase

I want Fight Night Champion so bad. Anyone else a fan of the series? Not too hot on the champ mode, but legacy sounds nicely retooled, and the punching looks smoother. If the footwork gets redone it'll be perfect.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

You _Should_ be able to.

GO MATT GO! [/Cheerleader Megan]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Alicia Rose said:


> I downloaded the Sonic fan game 'Eggman Hates Furries'. I'm currently stuck on the last (I think?) battle but so far it's pretty sweet.


....Sounds Amusing. I must look into this.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> You _Should_ be able to.
> 
> GO MATT GO! [/Cheerleader Megan]



I'm already at Clanker's cavern!  Just taking a break.


----------



## Meddlecase

I remember playing banjo kazooie. I was inhumanly bad at it.


----------



## Blackjack

Mathias said:


> Can I make it to Freezeazy Peak in Banjo Kazooie by Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> _CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!_



If you were to start right now, tonight, you could probably get there before Thursday, really.


----------



## Mathias

Blackjack said:


> If you were to start right now, tonight, you could probably get there before Thursday, really.



3 levels in and about to get back to it. I've just always thought the swimming controls were a little loose.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm looking forward to Kratos in the upcoming (upkoming?) Mortal Kombat reboot.




the new Mortal Kombat looks awesome.looks like the old-school Mortal Kombat is returning in full force with this one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Meddlecase said:


> I remember playing banjo kazooie. I was inhumanly bad at it.




Banjo Kazooie is awesome,a classic fun game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Meddlecase said:


> I remember playing banjo kazooie. I was inhumanly bad at it.


...So, I have to ask, how is it possible to be inhumanly bad at it?


----------



## Meddlecase

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...So, I have to ask, how is it possible to be inhumanly bad at it?



I don't know. I don't understand why. All I know is, one day, I came to the 64, looking forward to failing again, and when I tried to turn the bastard on, the screen clearly ready, "No. Not you again. Get the hell away from me. Go play with those tamagachi toys."

I was so bad at the game I pissed off a non sentient hunk of plastic off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow. I'm surprised you the cartridge itself didn't bitch-slap you. 
How Sad. 


..Speaking of the N64, did anyone else ever play *Quest 64* 





?


----------



## Meddlecase

If the 64 slapped me, I'd just choke it out. And I did play Quest. I think it was pretty fun, although confusing and perhaps unintuitive.


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm enjoying the hell out of the first Fallout: New Vegas DLC: Dead Money.

Warning: You are going to hate this expansion if you expect a super special weapon or advantage for completing it. Word is: you don't get anything better for completing this than you do from working through the main game. 

The scenario promises untold prewar riches, but the joke only make sense if you have seen The Treasure of the Sierra Madre.

Dead Money is all about story and character, and it actually imposes tougher environmental hazards (toxic clouds, traps, and enemies that need to be shot up a couple times before they go down for good). The cast contains a schizo Mutant, a suave ghoul, and a mute victim of some serious automated surgery. The latter speaks in hand gestures, and is perhaps my favorite character in the franchise.


----------



## willowmoon

Meddlecase said:


> If the 64 slapped me, I'd just choke it out. And I did play Quest. I think it was pretty fun, although confusing and perhaps unintuitive.



Quest? 

Oh dear god. 

I think this is the game that some parents got for their kids for Christmas because it was cheaper than Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Imagine the disappointment.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Quest?
> 
> Oh dear god.
> 
> I think this is the game that some parents got for their kids for Christmas because it was cheaper than Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Imagine the disappointment.


LMFAO. 
Best Description.............EVER.


----------



## willowmoon

In a related vein, here's a link to some hilariously bad video game cover art ...

http://www.gamewad.com/top-20-worst-video-game-covers-ever-3097-p.html

Enjoy!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

willowmoon said:


> Quest?
> 
> Oh dear god.
> 
> I think this is the game that some parents got for their kids for Christmas because it was cheaper than Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Imagine the disappointment.




LMAO!!!! i thought this exact same thing.i did play Quest,but Quest was the poor man's Zelda sadly.lol glad i was able to get Orcarina Of Time too... Quest tried to be like Zelda.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

willowmoon said:


> In a related vein, here's a link to some hilariously bad video game cover art ...
> 
> http://www.gamewad.com/top-20-worst-video-game-covers-ever-3097-p.html
> 
> Enjoy!




HAHA! i remember seeing the Phalanx cvover as a kid and thinking WTF as well.Power Instinct is awesome though.that's my game i still play it.^_^


----------



## Meddlecase

willowmoon said:


> Quest?
> 
> Oh dear god.
> 
> I think this is the game that some parents got for their kids for Christmas because it was cheaper than Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Imagine the disappointment.



Actually, now that you mention it, that's probably why I got quest. I wanted OoT soooo fucking bad.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

willowmoon said:


> In a related vein, here's a link to some hilariously bad video game cover art ...
> 
> http://www.gamewad.com/top-20-worst-video-game-covers-ever-3097-p.html
> 
> Enjoy!


my friend, that article only scratches the surface.
1up.com did a FIVE part series on this very subject.

15 of the worst videogame box covers.
More of the hilariously worstgame box covers of all time!
More of the Very Worst Game Cover Art
Hey Covers, You Still Suck
Hey Covers, You Suck! Part 5

Ninja Scooter Simulator for the motherfucking win


----------



## Your Plump Princess

AHAHAHA! Ohmygod. Ohmygod. I officially love this thread. 
   You Guys just effing rock!


----------



## 1300 Class

The original _Hearts of Iron_. God, so many wasted hours of grand strategy!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> AHAHAHA! Ohmygod. Ohmygod. I officially love this thread.
> You Guys just effing rock!



me too! as a hardcore gamer i freakin love this thread!:bow:


----------



## Webmaster

Gran Turismo 5. A bit disappointing after all the long years of waiting, what with only a fraction of the cars in "premium" detail, very sluggish operation, and graphics ranging from superb all the way to downright embarrassing. Still, this is the franchise that single-handedly changed the worldwide automotive landscape. Without it, I doubt we'd ever have seen the Mitsu Evo and WRX STi stateside. Anyway, still love GT 5.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Webmaster said:


> Gran Turismo 5. A bit disappointing after all the long years of waiting, what with only a fraction of the cars in "premium" detail, very sluggish operation, and graphics ranging from superb all the way to downright embarrassing. Still, this is the franchise that single-handedly changed the worldwide automotive landscape. Without it, I doubt we'd ever have seen the Mitsu Evo and WRX STi stateside. Anyway, still love GT 5.




O NO! i heard somethings about GT5 but wasn't sure.i have always loved the series.been a fan since the PS1 days.graphics and realism has always been GT's stong points.GT thought me ALOT about cars too...i'll still check GT5 out,i should download the demo...


----------



## Meddlecase

disconnectedsmile said:


> my friend, that article only scratches the surface.
> 1up.com did a FIVE part series on this very subject.



I don't understand box cover artists from that age. I mean, what part of an unnecessarily creepy portrait of King Kong makes someone go, "Waiiit. This is it. Bill, we're running with this one.".


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Meddlecase said:


> I don't understand box cover artists from that age. I mean, what part of an unnecessarily creepy portrait of King Kong makes someone go, "Waiiit. This is it. Bill, we're running with this one.".




lol yeah.alot of those old-school covers don't look ANYTHING like the characters at all,they just look out of place with the exception of a few good ones.lol


----------



## Mathias

Is the Scott Pilgrim game worth it?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Is the Scott Pilgrim game worth it?



absolutely. if you like old fashioned 2D brawlers, it's worth it. 
if you liked the movie, it's SO worth it. 
and if you like the books, you have no excuse not to buy it. 
plus it's only $10.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. 


ZOMG.ZOMG.ZOMG.ZOMFG!
:wubu: 


Also played a little of my brothers "Sonic Colors" ..not sure how I feel about it. Except that it's really similar to Sonic Heroes.


----------



## Meddlecase

Your Plump Princess said:


> Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.
> 
> 
> ZOMG.ZOMG.ZOMG.ZOMFG!
> :wubu:



I don't understand how I missed this when I still had my gamecube. It must be amazing to play.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm only in the beginning, but my friend got it for me because he said It > Super Paper Mario 


So Yuh. I Lurves it.


----------



## Meddlecase

I'll have to see if I can get it then. The first paper mario is a classic game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Meddlecase said:


> I'll have to see if I can get it then. The first paper mario is a classic game.


 Heck Yes it is! QFT! 


I loved it, I borrowed it from a friend once, it was so much fun! But it kind of reminded me of Mario RPG


----------



## Edens_heel

Well, won't be able to touch them until I get back to Edmonton and my PS3, but for Christmas (and Boxing Day) snagged copies of Red Dead Redemption, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. Also picked myself up a copy of God of War: Ghost of Sparta, for the PSP. So much to play, so little time before going back to work.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

well got galaxy fight,sonic 4,shank,scott pilgrim vs the world,downloaded some demos and games all on PSN.best gaming bliss ever.:happy:


----------



## george83

Goldeneye 007 on the wii, loving this game


----------



## EMH1701

WoW. I'm a WoW fan. 

I play a resto shaman, horde. This expansion, ele is going to be my off-spec since Blizz made it so easy to be heals/dps without having to switch gear. (Spirit is now equivalent to hit with a talent, and you need to stack spirit this time around because mana regen was majorly nerfed in Cata.)


----------



## Edens_heel

I'm just gonna say it - I hope to hell Nintendo never does a motion controller again. I've been trying like mad to enjoy some Wii games while home for the holidays, and no matter what I just can't get into them because every game has some asinine control scheme that in no way, shape or form feels remotely intuitive. In fact, I think I just need to say that the Wii is, plain and simple, a shit system with a few brilliant games on it. Here's hoping they ditch Stylus controls as well in the future.

And so there's no question as to whether or not I'm biased, Move and Kinect can fuck right off as well. Motion control needs to DIE. This shit just isn't fun anymore - novelty's long since worn off for me.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> Well, won't be able to touch them until I get back to Edmonton and my PS3, but for Christmas (and Boxing Day) snagged copies of Red Dead Redemption, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. Also picked myself up a copy of God of War: Ghost of Sparta, for the PSP. So much to play, so little time before going back to work.



Make sure you have time for Ghost of Sparta because you won't be able to stop. Also, I'm probably not taking my 360 back to college with me. I'm bored of it frankly.


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> I'm just gonna say it - I hope to hell Nintendo never does a motion controller again. I've been trying like mad to enjoy some Wii games while home for the holidays, and no matter what I just can't get into them because every game has some asinine control scheme that in no way, shape or form feels remotely intuitive. In fact, I think I just need to say that the Wii is, plain and simple, a shit system with a few brilliant games on it. Here's hoping they ditch Stylus controls as well in the future.
> 
> And so there's no question as to whether or not I'm biased, Move and Kinect can fuck right off as well. Motion control needs to DIE. This shit just isn't fun anymore - novelty's long since worn off for me.



I'd like to fight you on this out of sheer fanboy pride, but the fact of the matter is that the Wii I waited for in subzero temperatures for is nothing more than a dust magnet these days.

I think you are wrong about Kinect. No controller whatsoever is cool. I personally enjoy drifting around the Zune Marketplace like Tom Cruise in Minority Report.

However I have to concede that there are exactly 2.5 games worth a good goddamn for the system. Dance Central is really, really good. It is worth the price of admission in the same way that a full Rock Band kit is. 

All the same I don't think of Kinect as the future of gaming, Just a very cool diversion and, perhaps a fitness aide.


----------



## Meddlecase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGdCxv_xFtg

I need to get this game. My life is incomplete without it.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> I'd like to fight you on this out of sheer fanboy pride, but the fact of the matter is that the Wii I waited for in subzero temperatures for is nothing more than a dust magnet these days.
> 
> I think you are wrong about Kinect. No controller whatsoever is cool. I personally enjoy drifting around the Zune Marketplace like Tom Cruise in Minority Report.
> 
> However I have to concede that there are exactly 2.5 games worth a good goddamn for the system. Dance Central is really, really good. It is worth the price of admission in the same way that a full Rock Band kit is.
> 
> All the same I don't think of Kinect as the future of gaming, Just a very cool diversion and, perhaps a fitness aide.



See, as much as I love my PS3, I am very much a Nintendo fan - I've owned every system they've ever produced, some purchased simply for whatever new Metroid, Mario or Zelda games are on it (because, seriously, there's never much else nearly as good as an entry into any one of those series... save for Other M - eff that). I just do not ever feel comfortable playing with the damn nunchuk and wiimote. They're not comfortable, and frankly, I still haven't played a game that wouldn't be better and more enjoyable with ordinary non-motion controls.

I will be curious to see what they do with Kinect - if they really go the Minority Report route and get truly experimental, then I'll be paying attention. If Dance Dance Revolution is as gutsy as they go, I'll repeat my "fuck motion control" argument. Steel Battalion may very well be the litmus test.

God, how much fun Mario Galaxy would be with a standard Gamecube controller... *sigh*


----------



## pinkylou

I'm sad...I still play Runescape :doh:


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Make sure you have time for Ghost of Sparta because you won't be able to stop. Also, I'm probably not taking my 360 back to college with me. I'm bored of it frankly.



Can't wait - one of these days (now that I've got a 1080P setup) I really want to do a full blown God of War Marathon, in story order (Yes, I know it's a really overblown tale of anger and resentment, but I've got such a soft spot for Greek mythos that it doesn't matter).

I know what you mean about boredom though - I'm really struggling to get invested in games these days because there is so much else to concern myself with. Much as I love games, other facets of life are continuously winning out.


----------



## Tanuki

Mega Man .... <3


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Mega Man .... <3









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VSQ4EA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Make sure you have your energy. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I downloaded the Sims3 on my phone.. I have been playing it for hours. I'm a nerd.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Mega Man .... <3



also known as the blue bomber. could shoot the legs off Jeffrey Dahmer!


----------



## Jon Blaze

disconnectedsmile said:


> also known as the blue bomber. could shoot the legs off Jeffrey Dahmer!



I can't rep you, but that is awesome. lol

Might have to play some Mega man myself now. lol


----------



## willowmoon

Jon Blaze said:


> I can't rep you, but that is awesome. lol
> 
> Might have to play some Mega man myself now. lol



For me, one of the absolute hardest series of games on the Nintendo NES. Still fun, though.


----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> For me, one of the absolute hardest series of games on the Nintendo NES. Still fun, though.



Ah yes, one of my earliest loves, after Metroid. I played Mega Man 2 and 3 so much that I still have the muscle memory for them. I'd have to say that the best games in the series are 2, 3, 8, 9 and X (am yet to play 10 though). X4 I also remember as being pretty decent, but also painful and masochistic - but in a good way


----------



## Edens_heel

Anyone here get some good looking games for the holidays? Managed to pick up Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Red Dead (and the Undead Nightmare expansion), and the new Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit. I have no idea when I'll have a chance to play any of these however...


----------



## Mathias

I have Need for Speed but I'm not a fan of the online. Also, the frustration of unlocking sick cars but not unlocking the events to use them is frustrating. Keep at it though, it picks up quickly.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Emerald-caught my first shiny monster not long ago. I wish my PS2 worked so I could play Music2000 again...god I miss that game.


----------



## pdgujer148

Officially done with Fallout New Vegas for awhile.

94 hours, finished the game four different ways, did about 87% of the quests, found all the companions, played the DLC content, end etc. The only thing left is to grind for weapon achievements and beat the thing in survival mode.

I suppose it's time to finish Halo Reach (or maybe read a book or something).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door.


Still Loving It! :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still playing Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door.
> 
> 
> Still Loving It! :wubu:



It's definitely a classic, PP.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Can't wait till I beat it, because then I'm going to rent Super Paper Mario.  

Mario RPG's are my weakness. Lol


----------



## deanbpm

Fallout: New Vegas

The perfect game for chilling out to. It is ace spending hours wandering around the desert not actually doing anything but killing a few rad-scorpions here and there.


----------



## Mathias

Is the 3ds coming out in March? If so then I won't be getting a PS3 like I planned.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

just this morning, i discovered the drug known as Angry Birds.

...heaven help me.


----------



## Allie Cat

disconnectedsmile said:


> just this morning, i discovered the drug known as Angry Birds.
> 
> ...heaven help me.



I <3 your avatar, but I'm about to go pee out of boredom.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Alicia Rose said:


> I <3 your avatar, but I'm about to go pee out of boredom.



_i_ have to pee...

i'm thinking of changing my rating to GUY AT PARTY.


----------



## penguin

disconnectedsmile said:


> just this morning, i discovered the drug known as Angry Birds.
> 
> ...heaven help me.



I bought Angry Birds Seasons this week, and it's been annoying me a lot! I find it more frustrating than the first one for some reason.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ZOMGZOMGZOMG.
I'm so close to beating Zelda: Majora's Mask ICANTASTEIT! Like, I'm on the Freaking Moon, I'm so close! 

Also Close to beating Paper Mario. Or, Uh, Close-Ish, I've been told. I'm searching for Admiral White Bo-bomb So I can....Go to the moon. HolyShitINeverNoticedATrendGoingOnHere...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

in RECENTLY RELEASED GAMES news... 
i'm majorly digging the newly released version of Tetris on PS3. it's only $10 via PSN.
the online component is aces - super fun, easy to navigate, very competitive.
if you've got your PS3 online, it's worth every penny.

also of note, however good you think you are at Tetris, i am better. i promise you.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

penguin said:


> I bought Angry Birds Seasons this week, and it's been annoying me a lot! I find it more frustrating than the first one for some reason.



i don't have a phone that will play Angry Birds, sadly. but i'm sure that saves my phone battery a lot of strain 
i downloaded Angry Birds for my PS3 & PSP.


----------



## The Orange Mage

disconnectedsmile said:


> also of note, however good you think you are at Tetris, i am better. i promise you.



You say you're good, but can you set up a T-spin chain?


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> also of note, however good you think you are at Tetris, i am better. i promise you.



I believe you. I'm really not all that great at Tetris. Doesn't stop me from playing for 2+ hours straight when I sit down intending on a single quick game.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> You say you're good, but can you set up a T-spin chain?



i have, i can, but it's not my expertise. 
i mostly just dominate by making fast and furious chains of Tetrises.



Blackjack said:


> I believe you. I'm really not all that great at Tetris. Doesn't stop me from playing for 2+ hours straight when I sit down intending on a single quick game.



fact of life: there is no such thing as a "quick" game of Tetris, no matter if you're a pro or beginner.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Rock Band 3. 
Rock Lobster. 
2 (or 3) microphones. 
best 6 minutes ever.


----------



## Melian

Just started playing Pier Solar - the NEW rpg for the Sega Megadrive


----------



## The Orange Mage

Melian said:


> Just started playing Pier Solar - the NEW rpg for the Sega Megadrive



You win all the SEGA nerd points for this one. I need to hook my MegaDrive up soon! I'm due for my bi-annual 100% run of Sonic 3 & Knuckles!


----------



## sophie44

mario all stars...dont judge me, its fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess

sophie44 said:


> mario all stars...dont judge me, its fun


To this day, that is one of my FAVORITE games on SNES. [Besides Mario RPG, of course.]


----------



## Jon Blaze

I love Super mario RPG. That is all. lol


----------



## bmann0413

I think that says it all. 





Phoenix Wright for you simpletons. lol


----------



## Blackjack

Although I'm not currently playing it, I just wanted to post this, as it's probably the MIDI file that had the biggest impact on my life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CK2hx377iU

I figure it'd be appreciated here.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> To this day, that is one of my FAVORITE games on SNES. [Besides Mario RPG, of course.]



Any love for Chrono Trigger?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

willowmoon said:


> Any love for Chrono Trigger?



simply an amazing JRPG. 
in *my personal opinion*, it's second only to Final Fantasy VI (6).


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> simply an amazing JRPG.
> in *my personal opinion*, it's second only to Final Fantasy VI (6).



I have to track down FFVI. I've got the DS version of Chrono Trigger, and just have a little bit left to my first playthrough... and then there's the replays. Oh so many replays to come.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> I have to track down FFVI. I've got the DS version of Chrono Trigger, and just have a little bit left to my first playthrough... and then there's the replays. Oh so many replays to come.


if you can find the GBA version of FFVI, definitely get it.


----------



## Rasputin

Been playing a LOT of Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam. It's too fun, really, and DICE did a great job with the atmosphere of it. That said, sort of glitchy. Comes recommended~


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Any love for Chrono Trigger?


Of Course!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Next month I will definitely be picking up 'You Don't Know Jack'! I totally loved playing that game on the Playstation and a must for my collection lol I can still hear the "You don't knowwww Jack!" to this day lol


----------



## mulrooney13

All this SNES talk makes me want to play Mega Man X.


----------



## Allie Cat

Borderlands is eating all my free time. It's like Diablo and Fallout 3 had a babby. And the babby grew up and got all sexy and kind of cel-shaded.


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Any love for Chrono Trigger?





disconnectedsmile said:


> simply an amazing JRPG.
> in *my personal opinion*, it's second only to Final Fantasy VI (6).



The more I think about it, the SNES had some of the most amazing RPGs and adventure games in general --- Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, the Lufia series, Final Fantasy II & III, Super Mario RPG, etc.... between the SNES and the original PlayStation, they had the overall best RPGs for their platforms.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mulrooney13 said:


> All this SNES talk makes me want to play Mega Man X.



i really enjoyed the PSP remake of that game.
fucking tough as nails, though.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am addicted to Halo Reach, can't stop playing it, thinking about it... and also I am on Second Life, by the way... has anyone beta tested Battlestar Galactica MMO? I find it very very slow.. might have to tweak the Unity Player


----------



## Melian

willowmoon said:


> The more I think about it, the SNES had some of the most amazing RPGs and adventure games in general



You're just noticing that now?


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I have been noticing it, but it's like they are not doing anything about it. That's why I am on Second Life and also Halo Reach on XBOX Live.


----------



## Dibaby35

A friend has talked me into trying out a new MMO called Rift. I guess we'll see. Honestly I'm tired of the same formula for mmo's. I mean really how many games with warlocks and rangers do we need? I need something different from them without losing the fun of pvp. I'm evil


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Who's pumped for Drake's Uncharted 3?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

rg770Ibanez said:


> Who's pumped for Drake's Uncharted 3?



as a PS3 owner, i feel like i should be. but sadly, i haven't even played the first 2 games. 
it's not that i don't want to! i'm sure they're amazing. it's just that all my gaming time goes to other games. 
i hate being an adult.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

willowmoon said:


> Any love for Chrono Trigger?



OMG CHRONO TRIGGER! BEST GAME EVER! don't even get me started on that masterpiece.:bow: ok following the Square SNES bandwagon,anyone ever play Secret Of Mana?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Awww. Y'all reminded me how I have to get new SNES controllers. I've been itchin' to replay Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Lost Vikings 2, Earth Worm Jim 2, Mario RPG, and Secret of Evermore [since last time I played it, I screwed myself over because I rushed the game.]


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Awww. Y'all reminded me how I have to get new SNES controllers. I've been itchin' to replay Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Lost Vikings 2, Earth Worm Jim 2, Mario RPG, and Secret of Evermore [since last time I played it, I screwed myself over because I rushed the game.]




you have great taste! those are the classics.:bow: Secret Of Evermore it wasn't as good as Secret Of Mana was,but still good.the SNES truely had some good games.i like all the games you do too.:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you have great taste! those are the classics.:bow: Secret Of Evermore it wasn't as good as Secret Of Mana was,but still good.the SNES truely had some good games.i like all the games you do too.:bow:


 I'm a 90's Kid! I _should_ have great taste! 


I never had the pleasure of playing Secret of Mana, though. D:


----------



## Edens_heel

rg770Ibanez said:


> Who's pumped for Drake's Uncharted 3?



Fuuuuuuuck yes!! Uncharted 2 is my favourite game of this generation (and the first is pretty sweet as well). Yes, they've got their faults, but they have a sense of momentum to them, not to mention such genuinely well-realized characters, that really puts them so far above and beyond most of what's out there.


----------



## Edens_heel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm a 90's Kid! I _should_ have great taste!
> 
> 
> I never had the pleasure of playing Secret of Mana, though. D:



GET IT. It's the only playable entry into the Mana series, and one of the best RPGs on the SNES - after Chrono Trigger and FFVI.


----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> The more I think about it, the SNES had some of the most amazing RPGs and adventure games in general --- Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, the Lufia series, Final Fantasy II & III, Super Mario RPG, etc.... between the SNES and the original PlayStation, they had the overall best RPGs for their platforms.



It didn't just have those, it had the best library of any system. Period. The PS1 and 2 had some pretty expansive, impressive libraries as well, but I think we can look back now, past the shadow of nostalgia, and say for certain that the SNES was a monster then and it's still badass now. Not to mention, the single greatest game forged by human hands: Super Metroid.


----------



## vinarian

Pong! Nobody can fuck with pong!


----------



## FatAndProud

Grand Theft Auto 4's Carmageddon This is what happens when cars have no friction: epicness.

I don't really like the GTA series...but omg, I would totally play it like this LOL


----------



## KHayes666

After 13 years I'm taking another crack at Final Fantasy 7.

I'm already on the second disc with Cloud at level 50. The first time I played I had no master materia and I think I was level 50 when I fought Safer Sephiroth.

This time I'll be more prepared, much more leveled up and ready to beat this legendary game.

Then after that, I want another stab at Final Fantasy's 4 and 6 which I also never beat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:wubu: Zelda: Ocarina of Time :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm a 90's Kid! I _should_ have great taste!
> 
> 
> I never had the pleasure of playing Secret of Mana, though. D:




haha im a late 80's-90's kid too.if your born before the 000's you have great taste automaticly.


----------



## penguin

When I play Wii sports with my daughter (almost 4!), she's very supportive. Full of "good game, mummy!" or "good shot!" But when I play Super Mario (1 or 3, as I have both), she's all "DIE DIE DIE! FALL OFF THE EDGE!"

And she kicks my ass at sword fighting and boxing. I can beat her at bowling and frisbee, but damn, the kid is good at beating people up. Should I be worried?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Super Smash Brothers with a certain officer with avian based special attacks. lol

I love home run bats. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jon Blaze said:


> Super Smash Brothers with a certain officer with avian based special attacks. lol
> 
> I love home run bats. lol


 Home Run Bats = FTW. 

"Home Run Bats: The Screeching Killer" 

LOL!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jon Blaze said:


> Super Smash Brothers with a certain officer with avian based special attacks. lol
> 
> I love home run bats. lol



ALBATROSS PAAAAUNCH!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I always prefferred Pikachu.

Pikachu with a sword, and Pikachu with a bat.
Both look adorable.

BOTH are _deadly._

(Not to be confused with "Surfing Pikachu" for those Pokemon Snap players out there.)


----------



## The Orange Mage

Pokemon Snap is a strangely addictive and underrated game.

And Luigi is my favorite Smash Bros. character I think. Especially in the later games where is Forward + B move can randomly be explosive!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The last two Super Smash Brothers games, my favorite is Peach. 

As for Pokemon Snap? It IS an addictive game! 
Though it's funny because most kids I talk to these days that play pokemon games are like "..wtf is that?" Unless it's someone over 16. 

Speaking of Pokemon! 

My younger brother is almost 8, and he gets mad at me because I remember the original pokemon, their type, and their evolutions. I have some of the Gold/Silver ones memorized but now but I spent a lot more time playing Pokemon Red and the original Pokemon Stadium games. 


/Grew up a closet Pokemon fan.


Oh, Speaking of? Currently in the process of whooping the snot out of Pokemon Stadiums "Gym Leader Castle" and also playing Pokemon Red. :wubu:


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Assassin's Creed:Brotherhood Multiplayer...Its Fantastic!


----------



## FatAndProud

I found my first FEMALE videogame reviewer :wubu:


----------



## exponder

Little bit of everything! 
Bioshock 2, Lost Planet, still enjoying Black Op's, Fable 3 and a few others. Those are just the good ones lol


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Your Plump Princess said:


> :wubu: Zelda: Ocarina of Time :wubu:



Not just saying this, OOT is by far my favorite game of all time and always will be. Kudos.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> GET IT. It's the only playable entry into the Mana series, and one of the best RPGs on the SNES - after Chrono Trigger and FFVI.




well i actually enjoyed Legend Of Mana,the artwork is insanely good.but great artwork and outstanding presantation is expected from Square anyway.but Secret Of Mana is a classic though.Plump Princess i suggest you get Secret Of Mana but give Legend Of Mana a try too if you can.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rg770Ibanez said:


> Not just saying this, OOT is by far my favorite game of all time and always will be. Kudos.




Ocarina Of Time is one of the greatest games ever made and changed the game for the gaming industry in general.all Zelda's did...love thr Zelda series.speaking of Zelda,anyone looking foward to Skyward Sword? i can't wait.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Ocarina Of Time is one of the greatest games ever made and changed the game for the gaming industry in general.all Zelda's did...love thr Zelda series.speaking of Zelda,anyone looking foward to Skyward Sword? i can't wait.


I've seen previews of it, I can't help but be excited.. it's a ZELDA GAME. 
Even though it kind of looks like a repeat of OOT/MM, except with cooler crap to toy around with. I just HOPE HOPE HOPE HOPE HOPE it will be harder than Twilight Princess was. I was highly disappointed, it was like they were holding my hand through the whole game. [Especially in comparison to Majora's Mask. Ho-ly shit. ]


[/Zelda Fangirl.]


----------



## Edens_heel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well i actually enjoyed Legend Of Mana,the artwork is insanely good.but great artwork and outstanding presantation is expected from Square anyway.but Secret Of Mana is a classic though.Plump Princess i suggest you get Secret Of Mana but give Legend Of Mana a try too if you can.



Legend of Mana does in fact have amazing music and artwork, but the gameplay and narrative (what little there is) were sorely lacking, especially compared to how fluid and fun Secret was.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've seen previews of it, I can't help but be excited.. it's a ZELDA GAME.
> Even though it kind of looks like a repeat of OOT/MM, except with cooler crap to toy around with. I just HOPE HOPE HOPE HOPE HOPE it will be harder than Twilight Princess was. I was highly disappointed, it was like they were holding my hand through the whole game. [Especially in comparison to Majora's Mask. Ho-ly shit. ]
> 
> 
> [/Zelda Fangirl.]




o yes i so agree! ANYTIME a new Zelda comes out im ALWAYS excited.i get excited from any Nintendo release.  yes i agree the thing about Zelda it is indeed awesome but it dosen't really change much.but i guess if it ain't broke don't fix it right? lol Zelda does have good mechanics.and i do agree about the difficulty thing.man Wind Waker was like the easiest Zelda EVER! if you want difficulty Link To The Past and Orcarina Of Time DEFINITLY holds the crowns! lol but i hear that Skyward Sword should be coming out like in April of this year i hear.  the time-based thing made MM challenging.LOL


----------



## Edens_heel

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow

A couple of chapters in and I'm of two minds. Terrific sound, gorgeous graphics (really, amazingly beautiful work), and decent God of War-esque gameplay.

But something's not right... I don't know if it's the style or the way-too-serious vibe, or maybe it's because it's lacking the Metroid-style exploration and catchy as hell soundtrack stylings of other entries in the series (most notably will -always- be Symphony of the Night), but this game really feels like it's lacking... soul. It just feels serviceable, but not exceptional in any way aside from the visuals. I'll keep at it though, as I've heard it has an amazing ending.

Two things to note as unfortunate stand-outs: the camera is far too jumpy and removed from the action, and the writing is terrible - not bad enough to be funny, like so many others. Mostly, it tries to be deadly serious and fails due to poor editing, like "no man had ever been here for centuries" - "ever" conflicts pretty much completely with "centuries". This may sound nit-picky, but it's loaded with gaffs like this that get damn annoying after a while.

Still, it is fun, and I'm compelled to play on, so I guess that says something. Certainly worlds better than any other attempt at a 3D Castlevania... but that's not really saying much, as Lament of Innocence is the only other one that is even playable.


----------



## Edens_heel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o yes i so agree! ANYTIME a new Zelda comes out im ALWAYS excited.i get excited from any Nintendo release.  yes i agree the thing about Zelda it is indeed awesome but it dosen't really change much.but i guess if it ain't broke don't fix it right? lol Zelda does have good mechanics.and i do agree about the difficulty thing.man Wind Waker was like the easiest Zelda EVER! if you want difficulty Link To The Past and Orcarina Of Time DEFINITLY holds the crowns! lol but i hear that Skyward Sword should be coming out like in April of this year i hear.  the time-based thing made MM challenging.LOL



Difficulty? Those two? No way man - go play the originals on NES - especially Zelda 2. If you think Link to the Past (best in the series, no question) is hard, Adventure of Link will have its way with you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> Legend of Mana does in fact have amazing music and artwork, but the gameplay and narrative (what little there is) were sorely lacking, especially compared to how fluid and fun Secret was.




yes i do agree with you there.i enjoyed Legend Of Mana but i admit Secret Of Mana was much more fluid and felt more open and smooth that is true.you ever play the PS2 Sword Of Mana game?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> Difficulty? Those two? No way man - go play the originals on NES - especially Zelda 2. If you think Link to the Past (best in the series, no question) is hard, Adventure of Link will have its way with you.




well i forgot about the NES Zelda's yes they were hard.one of the things that made the NES Zelda's hard is like back then when you died in those days you had to start completely over.but Link To The Past was hard man,that was a challenging game.the Temples are one of the things that made Orcarina Of Time challenging...ecspecially the Water Temple ugh! full of frustrations and remdial task.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
> 
> A couple of chapters in and I'm of two minds. Terrific sound, gorgeous graphics (really, amazingly beautiful work), and decent God of War-esque gameplay.
> 
> But something's not right... I don't know if it's the style or the way-too-serious vibe, or maybe it's because it's lacking the Metroid-style exploration and catchy as hell soundtrack stylings of other entries in the series (most notably will -always- be Symphony of the Night), but this game really feels like it's lacking... soul. It just feels serviceable, but not exceptional in any way aside from the visuals. I'll keep at it though, as I've heard it has an amazing ending.
> 
> Two things to note as unfortunate stand-outs: the camera is far too jumpy and removed from the action, and the writing is terrible - not bad enough to be funny, like so many others. Mostly, it tries to be deadly serious and fails due to poor editing, like "no man had ever been here for centuries" - "ever" conflicts pretty much completely with "centuries". This may sound nit-picky, but it's loaded with gaffs like this that get damn annoying after a while.
> 
> Still, it is fun, and I'm compelled to play on, so I guess that says something. Certainly worlds better than any other attempt at a 3D Castlevania... but that's not really saying much, as Lament of Innocence is the only other one that is even playable.




i love the Castlevania series.  THE BELMONTS!


----------



## Edens_heel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well i forgot about the NES Zelda's yes they were hard.one of the things that made the NES Zelda's hard is like back then when you died in those days you had to start completely over.but Link To The Past was hard man,that was a challenging game.the Temples are one of the things that made Orcarina Of Time challenging...ecspecially the Water Temple ugh! full of frustrations and remdial task.lol



I guess I disagree about Link to the Past - I feel it's one of the easiest, but I have also played that to the point of memorization, capping it less than five hours on a single life. Mind you, I got it with my SNES when it first came out, so I only had that and Mario World to play. To this day, both of those and Super Metroid are just a part of my brain - I can navigate them blindfolded. Modern games, however, I suck donkey balls at (for the most part). Ask me to play a contemporary FPS and I will be used and abused in seconds.

As I've mentioned before, though not to you I don't think, I'm on the fence about the modern Zeldas, as the only great one I felt was Wind Waker. The others, Ocarina and Twilight, felt so huge and so empty that, apart from the dungeons, the games were uninteresting. Still need to play Majora's Mask, as I've heard that significantly alters the formula. Personally, I think the Zelda formula is hugely broken, and that they're one more carbon copy away from just fading into total obscurity. At this point, they need to pull a Metroid Prime - no I don't mean take the series into first person, but give it to another developer, like they did with Metroid and Retro (we'll just ignore the abomination that was Metroid: Other M and Team Ninja's association for the moment). I mean, the best Zelda game to come out in YEARS was Darksiders for the 360 and PS3 - Zelda in every way, but done with an economy and pacing that the series hasn't had for a long time.

They've shown so much innovation with the Mario series, it would be a shame if the only innovation Zelda ever gets in its 3D lifespan is a shift from traditional controls to just-fucking-kill-me-already waggle controls.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> I guess I disagree about Link to the Past - I feel it's one of the easiest, but I have also played that to the point of memorization, capping it less than five hours on a single life. Mind you, I got it with my SNES when it first came out, so I only had that and Mario World to play. To this day, both of those and Super Metroid are just a part of my brain - I can navigate them blindfolded. Modern games, however, I suck donkey balls at (for the most part). Ask me to play a contemporary FPS and I will be used and abused in seconds.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, though not to you I don't think, I'm on the fence about the modern Zeldas, as the only great one I felt was Wind Waker. The others, Ocarina and Twilight, felt so huge and so empty that, apart from the dungeons, the games were uninteresting. Still need to play Majora's Mask, as I've heard that significantly alters the formula. Personally, I think the Zelda formula is hugely broken, and that they're one more carbon copy away from just fading into total obscurity. At this point, they need to pull a Metroid Prime - no I don't mean take the series into first person, but give it to another developer, like they did with Metroid and Retro (we'll just ignore the abomination that was Metroid: Other M and Team Ninja's association for the moment). I mean, the best Zelda game to come out in YEARS was Darksiders for the 360 and PS3 - Zelda in every way, but done with an economy and pacing that the series hasn't had for a long time.
> 
> They've shown so much innovation with the Mario series, it would be a shame if the only innovation Zelda ever gets in its 3D lifespan is a shift from traditional controls to just-fucking-kill-me-already waggle controls.




i do agree with some of what you say.i do love old and new games,i just love games and gaming as a whole so im well-rounded.i always felt Wind Waker was the easiest Zelda,alot of older games were just harder in general.and sometimes not even harder is the word,sometimes just more challenging.i do agree that the Zelda engine needs alittle change,i don't think they should venture TOO far from the formula since the formula is pretty good.

they just need to add some more features and moves and stuff.yes Mario is full of innovations,Nintendo thinks more chances with Mario then with Zelda.actually Nintendo is a pretty innovative company in general.but at the sametime they stick to there morals alot too.i think they feel the if it ain't broke don't fix it thing too.

like Smash Brothers has been the same since the first entry on the N64,not much has changed.im ok at first person shooters and i like FPS's but since there not like my favirote genre im better at other genre of games but i still play FPS.just like my brother said he likes the older Sonic's better then Sonic 4 and i agree to some extent.

the older games were better and sometimes more innovative,the newer games are innovative and good too but the older games captured a certain magic that just can't seemed to be re-captured with the newer games.notsalgia is the best medicine sometimes...


----------



## Edens_heel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i do agree with some of what you say.i do love old and new games,i just love games and gaming as a whole so im well-rounded.i always felt Wind Waker was the easiest Zelda,alot of older games were just harder in general.and sometimes not even harder is the word,sometimes just more challenging.i do agree that the Zelda engine needs alittle change,i don't think they should venture TOO far from the formula since the formula is pretty good.
> 
> they just need to add some more features and moves and stuff.yes Mario is full of innovations,Nintendo thinks more chances with Mario then with Zelda.actually Nintendo is a pretty innovative company in general.but at the sametime they stick to there morals alot too.i think they feel the if it ain't broke don't fix it thing too.
> 
> like Smash Brothers has been the same since the first entry on the N64,not much has changed.im ok at first person shooters and i like FPS's but since there not like my favirote genre im better at other genre of games but i still play FPS.just like my brother said he likes the older Sonic's better then Sonic 4 and i agree to some extent.
> 
> the older games were better and sometimes more innovative,the newer games are innovative and good too but the older games captured a certain magic that just can't seemed to be re-captured with the newer games.notsalgia is the best medicine sometimes...



Thing is, I do like the basic conceit for the modern Zeldas, I just think it needs severe tightening up - shrink the worlds, and pack more into them - make them feel alive with more towns, more NPCs, and more variety to the dungeons and boss encounters. Best example, to go back to Darksiders again: the teleporting spider boss. It has a speed and veracity to it that I would love to see return to Zelda - it's been missing since the shift to 3D.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> Thing is, I do like the basic conceit for the modern Zeldas, I just think it needs severe tightening up - shrink the worlds, and pack more into them - make them feel alive with more towns, more NPCs, and more variety to the dungeons and boss encounters. Best example, to go back to Darksiders again: the teleporting spider boss. It has a speed and veracity to it that I would love to see return to Zelda - it's been missing since the shift to 3D.




yes i totally agree with you! and believe it or not i actually perfer the colorful look to Zelda rather then the realistic look.yes there needs to be more in the worlds,and have it where getting the master sword is epic again.

and alot of people disagree with me on this but i think it's about time Zelda had voice-acting.it really gets old sometimes Link just repsonds with a facial expression or something.Zelda is a good series,but it needs some modern-day uplifting.remember the Space World 2000 trailer where Link was fighting Ganon? THOSE were the graphics i like.

if the series wants to keep the realistic look that's cool but i do like the colorful look the Space World teaser trailer provided,that was perfect.i do like Skyward Swords graphics because it seems Nintendo is going back to those type of graphics.also i think Zelda needs cut-scenes,like Final Fantasy does.that REALLY would add to the epicness of it all.

i know alot of fans want Zelda the same,i want them to keep the same Zelda traditions,but just add new stuff.i just think Zelda needs more RPG elements thrown into the mix...


----------



## Paquito

I've been alternating between Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (both for Wii) for the last two weeks. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Paquito said:


> I've been alternating between Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (both for Wii) for the last two weeks. It's fucking awesome.


 Smash Brothers Brawl = :wubu: 

Mario Kart Wii = :wubu: + :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

:bounce::bounce::bounce:I'm not playing anything currently but a guarantee i'll be playing LBP2 tomorrow!! (Little Big Planet 2):bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce:I'm not playing anything currently but a guarantee i'll be playing LBP2 tomorrow!! (Little Big Planet 2):bounce::bounce::bounce:




lol lately i've been playing mostly older games,mixed in with some new ones.LOL


----------



## willowmoon

This morning I was playing "Demon Attack" for the Atari 2600. It's a game that starts off easy and gets ridiculously difficult soon afterwards after quite a few waves of attack.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

willowmoon said:


> This morning I was playing "Demon Attack" for the Atari 2600. It's a game that starts off easy and gets ridiculously difficult soon afterwards after quite a few waves of attack.




lol what old game isn't hard? LOL


----------



## Mozz

Do we have any COD Black Ops players in the house?


----------



## Anm4521

NFL '97 on a sega genesis emulator on my comp.


----------



## Edens_heel

Picked up Mass Effect 2 and Little Big Planet 2 for the PS3 today - add in Dead Space 2 next week and you have three more games I've bought and won't get around to playing for months.


----------



## pdgujer148

Already building stuff in Little Big Planet 2.


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## HeavyDuty24

Anm4521 said:


> NFL '97 on a sega genesis emulator on my comp.




lol i love emulators and roms,i have alot of them.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> Picked up Mass Effect 2 and Little Big Planet 2 for the PS3 today - add in Dead Space 2 next week and you have three more games I've bought and won't get around to playing for months.




that's happened to me before,sometimes i buy tons of games but don't get around to playing some of them for awhile.lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

I played Call of Duty: Black Ops today for the first time. 

Overall 3rd place after about 20 games. the 360 controls were intuitive thankfully.
- I can't shoot (I forgot how to aim like a failure, so I just sprayed people lol)
- I'm a green belt in knife fighting. LOL I got more knife kills in the games than I did from shooting. I got 2nd in a few games from this too. I just bull charge, maybe get shot, and I clean their ears out. Got some kill streaks too. lol
- claymores are cool.
- The c4 car pisses me off. lol
- Napalm? Airstrikes? Machine gun? Machine gun control in a helicopter? Helicopter control? Nuts lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> Picked up Mass Effect 2 and Little Big Planet 2 for the PS3 today - add in Dead Space 2 next week and you have three more games I've bought and won't get around to playing for months.


story of my life.
i got Bioshock, Infamous, and Uncharted for my birthday last year (in May), and i haven't touched any of them.
oops.


----------



## HottiMegan

pdgujer148 said:


> Already building stuff in Little Big Planet 2.



I haven't started building but am enjoying the game play. Its so fun! My 2 year old keeps wanting to hork the controller to play too though


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Super Paper Mario, and I'm gonna start a new game on Uncharted Waters.


----------



## penguin

I think I'll fire up the sims 3 again and make some sexy BBW sims.


----------



## vinarian

Edens_heel said:


> Thing is, I do like the basic conceit for the modern Zeldas, I just think it needs severe tightening up - shrink the worlds, and pack more into them - make them feel alive with more towns, more NPCs, and more variety to the dungeons and boss encounters. Best example, to go back to Darksiders again: the teleporting spider boss. It has a speed and veracity to it that I would love to see return to Zelda - it's been missing since the shift to 3D.



3D dot game heroes

it is classic zelda, but ps3 exclusive - absolutely love it though


----------



## Tanuki

Just discovered Magic the Gathering on ps3.... oh no, I'm addicted!


----------



## big_lad27

Awsome, gaming thread  At the moment I'm playing Silent Hill Homecoming, borrowed a copy off one of my friends. The last few games ive been through lately are Fable 3, Fallout New Vegas and Crackdown 2. 

Every now and again I'll pull out my more retro consoles, I've still got a NES, Master System and a Sega Saturn as well, which isn't actually retro but it still old as hell :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel

vinarian said:


> 3D dot game heroes
> 
> it is classic zelda, but ps3 exclusive - absolutely love it though



Agreed - it's brilliant. I've only played the first two dungeons so far, but intend to jump back in soon (I hope).


----------



## Lamia

I might have said this already. I just bought a wii and am playing the new Donkey Kong Country. It's awesome!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> I might have said this already. I just bought a wii and am playing the new Donkey Kong Country. It's awesome!!


I ALMOST RENTED THAT! :doh: 

Instead I rented Super Paper Mario, which.. I gotta admit.. I'm not caring for too much.


----------



## pdgujer148

HottiMegan said:


> I haven't started building but am enjoying the game play. Its so fun! My 2 year old keeps wanting to hork the controller to play too though



Your 2-year-old is much more talented than me. Level 3.1 (the whole thing where you coax the sack-boys across the double bumper) has me totally confused.


----------



## Mathias

I got back into Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep. I'm trying to get 100% as Terra but his slower fighting style takes some getting used to after playing as Ventus for so long.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> I got back into Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep. I'm trying to get 100% as Terra but his slower fighting style takes some getting used to after playing as Ventus for so long.



i bought that game at release, and i still haven't played it.
WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME YOU GUYS


----------



## Jon Blaze

Black ops, smash bros, audiosurf, and some Diablo II LOD tonight since I found my mouse. Time to amp my amazon up a bit more.


----------



## Edens_heel

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow

For the most part, it's a good game. It has terrific voice acting and some of the best sound, music and holy-fuck visuals I've seen in a game.

It's also got it's fair share of problems. First and most obvious, it's derivative as hell, and not necessarily in a good way. It steals the combat from God of War and the platforming from Uncharted, and it does neither particularly well. Serviceable, yes, but it takes these elements and places them in an engine that can't pull them off with the same skill. So what you're left with is a level of imprecision that really hampers the gameplay. But the two biggest offenders are the writing and the fucking horrible camera, which is almost -always- fucking you over (and cannot be controlled). For a game with an AI-controlled dynamic, it's one of the worst I've ever seen - even feels shaky and unstable sometimes.

But with all that said, HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AN AWESOME ENDING. One of the most-presented "That was effing cool" moments in a game.


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> i bought that game at release, and i still haven't played it.
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME YOU GUYS



......why?


----------



## jewels_mystery

pinkylou said:


> I'm sad...I still play Runescape :doh:



Thank you for suggesting this game. It has become my latest obsession. :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

disconnectedsmile said:


> i bought that game at release, and i still haven't played it.
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME YOU GUYS



I just DEMOLISHED lego Harry potter, and I felt super proud of myself. 

As for kingdom hearts. I've been wanting to play this for years. Never got around to it. Unfortunately, I don't have any of my old systems and my PS3 isn't backwards compatible. I want to play this game SO bad, I'm tempted to buy a psp just so I can download it off the ps3 store and load it on there so I can finally play it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aww.
Sure, Now I find out I'm not alone! 

xD I used to play Runescape a lot, then stopped for a couple years, then picked back up, then stopped, then I found out I'd have to download stuff in order to play it, so I was like "...MEH!"


----------



## Lamia

Your Plump Princess said:


> I ALMOST RENTED THAT! :doh:
> 
> Instead I rented Super Paper Mario, which.. I gotta admit.. I'm not caring for too much.



It pretty much plays like the orginal which I like a lot! Plus there are some new techniques and it's of course new levels you have to conquer. I've bitched for years about people taking a perfectly good game and creating a sequel which has no resemblance to the first. 

It does piss me off when I jump or fall off the same spot over and over I have to turn it off or risk injuring myself.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lamia said:


> I might have said this already. I just bought a wii and am playing the new Donkey Kong Country. It's awesome!!




argh i want that so bad! LOL im so glad Nintendo is bringing back the older series but keeping the traditions but upgrading the graphics and adding new features and stuff.i loved the old Donkey Kong Country.:bow: a classic indeed...


----------



## Wagimawr

Donkey Kong Country Returns.

AUGH KILL MYSELF FUCKING GAME AUGH.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oooooh. I am SO renting it next! 

:wubu: Donkey Kong Country :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

I just preordered the Dead Space 2 collector's edition on my credit card.

I am a bad girl... :blush:


----------



## rellis10

I'v bought Dead Space (the first) because i like the look of the second but dont want to jump in and buy it untill i've played the first. Otherthan that, i'v been getting back into playing the Left 4 Dead games.


----------



## Tanuki

Alicia Rose said:


> I just preordered the Dead Space 2 collector's edition on my credit card.
> 
> I am a bad girl... :blush:



Want~! O.O


----------



## jewels_mystery

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aww.
> Sure, Now I find out I'm not alone!
> 
> xD I used to play Runescape a lot, then stopped for a couple years, then picked back up, then stopped, then I found out I'd have to download stuff in order to play it, so I was like "...MEH!"



Maybe the game changed. So far I haven't had to download anything.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

ZOMFG AHD JKLVAK VAJBNMCANVNAN
Sony NGP (aka PSP2) is approaching!
I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT A THOUSAND TIMES

any interest i had in a 3DS is GONE.

Sony announces PSP2, codenamed NGP (Updated) - via Destructoid


----------



## Jon Blaze

It does look pretty badass. As long as it isn't an arm and a leg: I'm down lol

Lots of prototype and a little DII for me. lol


----------



## Paquito

So yea, I'm fucking LOVIN this Super Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii. At first, with just stadium fights and battling my friends, I thought it was alright. But the story mode... holy shitballs. BEST DUOS EVER.


----------



## KHayes666

13 years later I finally beat Final Fantasy 7......now its backwards to FF6.


Kefka, you're done for.


----------



## Alicia33

Wagimawr said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns.
> 
> AUGH KILL MYSELF FUCKING GAME AUGH.



I would love to play that! We have all the DK Country games for the super nintendo, I could spend hours (and I have) playing those games


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> 13 years later I finally beat Final Fantasy 7......now its backwards to FF6.
> 
> 
> Kefka, you're done for.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyZoe-r9qb0


----------



## The Orange Mage

Just ordered a new PC. Stuck with ASUS for as many parts as possible, AMD for the processor, and ASUS/nVidia for the video card. Should arrive by Wednesday and is funded by my tax refund!

Can't wait to unbox and assemble that bad boy. I'm gonna overclock it, even!


----------



## radman

ive been playing wwe smackdown vs raw 2011 for the ps3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Back to playing "Super Mario World" for me, trying to get -everything- this time around.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lol been playing Bloody Roar 2 and Rival Schools.been playing alot of older games lately.


----------



## radman

i to have been playing a lot of older games lately, the game i find myself playing the most is twisted metal 2, forgot how awesome that game was.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm in a drought right now  any suggestions?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Started a game on Final Fantasy [1] 

:happy:


----------



## bigbuttlover39

dead space 2 with the lights off and sound up...oh dead space....how i love you so. :bow:


----------



## Junky

Black Ops. Wanted to get the new maps tonight, but the Blizzard has kept me from going to get more MS points.. Damn snow!
Been playing a lot of Brotherhood, too. Assassin's Creed is such a great series.


----------



## Edens_heel

bigbuttlover39 said:


> dead space 2 with the lights off and sound up...oh dead space....how i love you so. :bow:



Also been playing copious amounts of Dead Space 2... with the lights off and the sound cranked. So much more darkness in this game than the first - so far it's come the closest since Silent Hill 2 for genuinely making me feel unease. Two parts have done it best so far (I've just started chapter 7, so just under the halfway point so far).

First, being the "raptor" room - the warehouse full of crates and those fast moving fuckers that poke their heads out before charging.

Second, I DO NOT LIKE EXPLODING LARVAE BABIES.


----------



## CleverBomb

Mini Squadron (for Android, on a Samsung Galaxy Tab). 

2D airplane shooter, rather compelling (and cute, for those who like that sort of thing -- if you don't, it's just silly which is also ok). Great for using up spare time you didn't really have to spare in the first place. 

-Rusty


----------



## elina86

These are just a few examples of games I've played recently.

Wonder Boy (for Sega Master System) which is one of my 
favorite games of all time, even on Commodore 64.

On PC I've been mostly playing Heroes of Might and Magic III. 
The first three parts are my absolute favorites from 
the entire the Heroes of Might and Magic series.

Last weekend I played The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, 
which I have played through god knows how many times.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Saints Row 2_. Its remarkably fun and def. not taking things to seriously.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

I have been nerding out on Black Ops and Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Dead Space 2. It's freaking me out even more than the first one did, especially the beginning sequence.. x.x


----------



## JonesT

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> I have been nerding out on Black Ops and Fallout: New Vegas



I am so hooked on Black Ops


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pokemon Red on the Gameboy SP, and just started Zelda: Ocarina of Time over. 

:wubu: I feel so warm and fuzzy in my gaming zone right meow. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I need to find something new to play . . . I think I'm going to start playing DC universe online.


----------



## Edens_heel

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Dead Space 2. It's freaking me out even more than the first one did, especially the beginning sequence.. x.x



Agreed - definitely freakier than the first. Wait till you get to the daycare though. Flashing back to the school from the first Silent Hill...

I repeat: fucking space larvae babies...


----------



## patmcf

JonesT said:


> I am so hooked on Black Ops



I have wait until my reading week to try out the new map pack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I need to find something new to play . . . I think I'm going to start playing DC universe online.



The preview for that looked SO BADASS SADGSDG. I don't even read comic books or shit, but damn.


----------



## Adamantoise

Okay, I've been playing through Grand Theft Auto III, and I've gotten much further into the game than I ever have before. I'm doing missions for Asuka Kasen at the moment, and I'm a bit stuck on the 'Espresso-2-Go!' mission. It's kicking my arse at the moment, but I think I've figured it out. 

Also,82 hidden packages!


----------



## CaptianNegro

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lol been playing Bloody Roar 2 and Rival Schools.been playing alot of older games lately.



Dude thanks! I've been wracking my brain trying to remember the name of that game! Now if i can just remember the name of that mech game for the dreamcast....


----------



## CaptianNegro

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pokemon Red on the Gameboy SP, and just started Zelda: Ocarina of Time over.
> 
> :wubu: I feel so warm and fuzzy in my gaming zone right meow. :happy:



A pretty lady with an excellent choice for video games.


----------



## CaptianNegro

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> I have been nerding out on Black Ops and Fallout: New Vegas



I just beat FallOut: New Vegas yesterday, I wasn't too happy with my ending but I still feel a sense of accomplishment.:happy: Next playthrough I'm totally maxing out my unarmed combat.:bounce:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CaptianNegro said:


> Dude thanks! I've been wracking my brain trying to remember the name of that game! Now if i can just remember the name of that mech game for the dreamcast....




hey dude! much welcome!  i love bloody roar and rival schools.  mech game for dreamcast? hmmmm MechAssault? Gundam? OR it could have been Virtual-On...


----------



## Junky

CaptianNegro said:


> Dude thanks! I've been wracking my brain trying to remember the name of that game! Now if i can just remember the name of that mech game for the dreamcast....



Oratorio Tangram, or Slave Zero?


----------



## BoomSnap

I was deep into Prototype but the last few missions are pissing me off. Still, the action in this game is some of the most satisying and mayhem-tastic I've ever experienced. I still await the sequel with bated breath. Black Ops first strike pack was balls. Farking fix the spawns and lag Treyarch. 

I downloaded a bunch of N64 games on the Wii VC but turns out I need the classic controller? Aw cmon Nintendo!! And it looks like it's going to be a very meager release schedule for the 360 these coming months. BALLS.


----------



## radman

ive been playing a lot of black opps, and ucf 2010 , although for some reason i decieded to dust off my super nintendo and play some old school DK and mega man x


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> Just ordered a new PC. Stuck with ASUS for as many parts as possible, AMD for the processor, and ASUS/nVidia for the video card. Should arrive by Wednesday and is funded by my tax refund!
> 
> Can't wait to unbox and assemble that bad boy. I'm gonna overclock it, even!



if you got a sandy bridge board then there is bad news for ya.


----------



## The Orange Mage

gangstadawg said:


> if you got a sandy bridge board then there is bad news for ya.



Nope, I've always ran the AMD/nVidia combo. She handles TF2 on max settings smoother than my old PC did on minimum settings!


----------



## Mozz

_Who here got the new Maps for black ops?_


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

YAY!!! I'm waiting for my friend to stop playing AC: brotherhood on my tv! I just picked up my copy of DCuniverse online. I WANNA PLAY!!!


----------



## StickMan

I got back into Dragon Age after the digital deluxe edition with all the expansion packs (minus Awakening) hit macside. I enjoy it, although my laptop can only just run it at medium settings.

In other news, were Leliana to actually exist in real life, I would totally hit that. Or you know, worship the Maker with her, if that's what she's into.


----------



## gangstadawg

CaptianNegro said:


> I just beat FallOut: New Vegas yesterday, I wasn't too happy with my ending but I still feel a sense of accomplishment.:happy: Next playthrough I'm totally maxing out my unarmed combat.:bounce:



get the pc version if you want a better experience. modders are making the game FAR better.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> get the pc version if you want a better experience. modders are making the game FAR better.



STOP WITH YOUR ELITISM. 
you hardcore PC crowd make me fucking sick, and i'm not sorry for speaking my mind here. and if i offend your sensibilities, i'm not sorry for that, either.

maybe, JUST MAYBE, people are perfectly happy and content playing games on their consoles. 
i mean, hell, there are people on this very thread who don't even play *modern* games as much as they play retro classics. so would you talk shit about their game choices, too? 

and if someone said to you "you gotta play this game on PS3 instead because it's a way better," you would get all fucking indignant, wouldn't you? 
besides, how do you even know if people have dedicated gaming rigs or not? most people don't. 
if you like PC gaming, whatever. that makes you happy, and that's just fine and dandy. but you also gotta know that there are MILLIONS of people who are just as fine and dandy playing on consoles.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just picked up my copy of DCuniverse online. I WANNA PLAY!!!


please post your thoughts on the game.
i'm very much on the fence about it.

i'm a hardcore DC fanboy, so it definitely appeals to me as something worth $60. 
but i've heard very mixed things about the actual gameplay.

i'm on the fence about buying it.
and of course, i plan on buying it for my PS3. i hope that's okay with you, gangstadawg.


----------



## Adamantoise

I got irritated with GTA3's last mission,so I'm playing on Vice City Stories for the first time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Here's the list of games I'm bouncing between: 

*Wii:* Sonic Colors, Super Mario World, and Zelda: Majora's Mask

*Gamecube*: Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door.

* Nintendo 64*: Pokemon Stadium 1 [Trying to get all trophies and defeat gym leader castle or whatever it's called.] , Pokemon Snap, Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Mario 64.

* Gameboy SP* Pokemon Red :wubu: 

* Playstation 1 *: Final Fantasy 1, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy VI


----------



## Nose_body_knows

CaptianNegro said:


> I just beat FallOut: New Vegas yesterday, I wasn't too happy with my ending but I still feel a sense of accomplishment.:happy: Next playthrough I'm totally maxing out my unarmed combat.:bounce:


 I have played that to death, every ending and explored every area. Unarmed is good for the Balistic fist.

I have been playing Castlevania Lords of Shadows and Gran Turismo 5


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> STOP WITH YOUR ELITISM.
> you hardcore PC crowd make me fucking sick, and i'm not sorry for speaking my mind here. and if i offend your sensibilities, i'm not sorry for that, either.
> 
> maybe, JUST MAYBE, people are perfectly happy and content playing games on their consoles.
> i mean, hell, there are people on this very thread who don't even play *modern* games as much as they play retro classics. so would you talk shit about their game choices, too?
> 
> and if someone said to you "you gotta play this game on PS3 instead because it's a way better," you would get all fucking indignant, wouldn't you?
> besides, how do you even know if people have dedicated gaming rigs or not? most people don't.
> if you like PC gaming, whatever. that makes you happy, and that's just fine and dandy. but you also gotta know that there are MILLIONS of people who are just as fine and dandy playing on consoles.



i dont make fun of peeps that play older games on consoles or emulators since they are OLDER games. but pc gamers are net necessarly elitest but its actual FACT that the games on pc generally are better than the console versions due too hardware differences (how the game performs and looks) and what pc gamers are allowed to do with a game that the console crowd wishes they could do with that same game. a person has a choice to what system they play on which is fine. i was just stating the fact (even the makers of the game i was talking about even say its the best version) that a particular game is actually better on pc.

if some one said i have to play X game on X console i wouldnt get pissed because if its a multi-platform game im going to prolly get the pc version UNLESS the pc version of that game is shitty because it was a horrible port job (CODMW2 any one). the only tme i buy console games is ONLY if its a console exclusive like MGS4 or GT5 or HALO.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CaptianNegro said:


> A pretty lady with an excellent choice for video games.


Ahahaha! Actually, I _did_ choose Charmander! 
LUCKY GUESS!


----------



## KHayes666

disconnectedsmile said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyZoe-r9qb0



*SPOILERS*

You know you're only given a certain amount of Espers to learn magic from in the World of Balance?

Well I made sure every available character learned every available spell before I tackle the Floating Continent.

Needless to say, when you're supposed to be at level 20 at this point and nearly all of my characters are over 35.....the rest of the game will be a breeze


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> but pc gamers are net necessarly elitest but *its actual FACT that the games on pc generally are better than the console versions...*



you just shat all over your own defense.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> you just shat all over your own defense.



actually there is tons of proof that they are. like i said graphics are generally better (if the dev team actually takes advantage of the pc graphics cards which are more powerful than the consoles), the games usually run smoother and faster because of pc hardware is better if the pc is decent. not to mention alot of pc games come with mod tools that allow for custom content that is FREE. think of it as 100% free DLCs.
the is content can range from new levels to new weapons to 100 % total conversions of the game which means we can change a vanilla game that has been played way to many times and heavily spice it up. hell some of the sequals to games you have to thank modders for due to some the ideas the dev teams used that modders implemented in the previous title. an example of such game is fallout new vegas. well over half the ideas in new vegas was taken from what modders did in fallout 3.

and if you have a problem with using keyboard and mouse then buy a controller hell the x360 controller syncs up to alot of games but keyboard and mouse is is more accurate in FPS games.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> actually there is tons of proof that they are. like i said graphics are generally better (if the dev team actually takes advantage of the pc graphics cards which are more powerful than the consoles), the games usually run smoother and faster because of pc hardware is better if the pc is decent. not to mention alot of pc games come with mod tools that allow for custom content that is FREE. think of it as 100% free DLCs.
> the is content can range from new levels to new weapons to 100 % total conversions of the game which means we can change a vanilla game that has been played way to many times and heavily spice it up. hell some of the sequals to games you have to thank modders for due to some the ideas the dev teams used that modders implemented in the previous title. an example of such game is fallout new vegas. well over half the ideas in new vegas was taken from what modders did in fallout 3.



like i said before, all that shit makes you happy, so peachy keen and hip hip hooray for you. enjoy games the way you want to.
but most gamers (let's face it - PC gamers are a niche market) don't care about any of that shit. 
your average joe or jane gamer just wants to pop a game in their console, relax, and have FUN for a few hours. 

my question is, who are YOU to say that their experience is the inferior one?
these are video GAMES. something to be enjoyed for entertainment and leisure. if they are happy playing consoles, let them play their consoles and have fun the way they know and are happy with.

this elitist school of thought in which it's okay to tell gamers "OH HOH HOH you simpleton! why, did you not know that your gaming mannerisms are so very pedestrian? why, i am playing the same game you are, but i'm playing it in a much superior fashion, OH MY YES." does nothing but alienate gamers. this whole PC gaming education campaign that you have personally chosen to undertake, that you perceive as being helpful, is most certainly not helpful. 

walk into a gamestop, tell some average American, first-time game buyer about how PC gaming is so superior to gaming on a console, and they wont listen to you. no, they'll walk out and be put off to the concept of gaming all together, because they will likely have the thought "well, if gaming means having a bunch of holier-than-thou mega dorks telling me how i should play what i buy with my money, then i want no part of it."

now, for full disclosure, i never said that i wasn't a holier-than-thou mega dork. every gamer, almost as if by nature, has a bit of holier-than-thou mega dork behavior in them (some more than others, as we know). 
but i at least have the sense to let gamers enjoy games the way they want to.
for example, i'm a hardcore PS3 fanboy, and i will never, EVER purchase an xbox product with my money. and i will sometimes openly mouth my opinions on my distaste for the 360 as a console. BUT, i do not judge those who play on the 360, because it makes them happy, and who i am i to tell them that their choice of gaming platform sucks? it makes them happy, and takes away none of the enjoyment that i get from my PS3.

the point, simply put, is GET OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE. your way of gaming is not superior to anyone else's. my way of gaming isn't superior to anyone else's. 
let people play the way THEY want to play, because it takes away NONE of the enjoyment that you, personally, can reap from your beloved PC gaming.

oh, and another thing. are you SERIOUSLY playing the "better graphics" gambit? because, really, i thought that in the year 2011 we all decided that GRAPHICS DON'T MAKE A GAME BETTER.
i mean, Uncharted 2 has some of the best graphics ever seen in a video game... and yet, somehow, more people are playing Angry Birds, a game with what can safely be described as having fairly juvenile graphics, on a daily basis than have ever played Uncharted 2.
furthermore, just take a look at the posts in this thread. there is more discussion here about retro gaming - games which are graphically inferior to recently released games. but these games still hold appeal. why? BECAUSE THEY ARE FUN AND THAT IS THE POINT OF GAMING.

my final point to you, gangstadawg, is let people have fun the way they want to have fun, because someone playing a game on a console or *GASP* a mobile device takes NOTHING away from your PC enjoyment.
get off your high horse once in a while - the view is much better down here.


----------



## BoomSnap

I've declared war on being social and outgoing and restarted World of Warcraft.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> like i said before, all that shit makes you happy, so peachy keen and hip hip hooray for you. enjoy games the way you want to.
> but most gamers (let's face it - PC gamers are a niche market) don't care about any of that shit.
> your average joe or jane gamer just wants to pop a game in their console, relax, and have FUN for a few hours.
> 
> my question is, who are YOU to say that their experience is the inferior one?
> these are video GAMES. something to be enjoyed for entertainment and leisure. if they are happy playing consoles, let them play their consoles and have fun the way they know and are happy with.
> 
> this elitist school of thought in which it's okay to tell gamers "OH HOH HOH you simpleton! why, did you not know that your gaming mannerisms are so very pedestrian? why, i am playing the same game you are, but i'm playing it in a much superior fashion, OH MY YES." does nothing but alienate gamers. this whole PC gaming education campaign that you have personally chosen to undertake, that you perceive as being helpful, is most certainly not helpful.
> 
> walk into a gamestop, tell some average American, first-time game buyer about how PC gaming is so superior to gaming on a console, and they won’t listen to you. no, they'll walk out and be put off to the concept of gaming all together, because they will likely have the thought "well, if gaming means having a bunch of holier-than-thou mega dorks telling me how i should play what i buy with my money, then i want no part of it."
> 
> now, for full disclosure, i never said that i wasn't a holier-than-thou mega dork. every gamer, almost as if by nature, has a bit of holier-than-thou mega dork behavior in them (some more than others, as we know).
> but i at least have the sense to let gamers enjoy games the way they want to.
> for example, i'm a hardcore PS3 fanboy, and i will never, EVER purchase an xbox product with my money. and i will sometimes openly mouth my opinions on my distaste for the 360 as a console. BUT, i do not judge those who play on the 360, because it makes them happy, and who i am i to tell them that their choice of gaming platform sucks? it makes them happy, and takes away none of the enjoyment that i get from my PS3.
> 
> the point, simply put, is GET OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE. your way of gaming is not superior to anyone else's. my way of gaming isn't superior to anyone else's.
> let people play the way THEY want to play, because it takes away NONE of the enjoyment that you, personally, can reap from your beloved PC gaming.
> 
> oh, and another thing. are you SERIOUSLY playing the "better graphics" gambit? because, really, i thought that in the year 2011 we all decided that GRAPHICS DON'T MAKE A GAME BETTER.
> i mean, Uncharted 2 has some of the best graphics ever seen in a video game... and yet, somehow, more people are playing Angry Birds, a game with what can safely be described as having fairly juvenile graphics, on a daily basis than have ever played Uncharted 2.
> furthermore, just take a look at the posts in this thread. there is more discussion here about retro gaming - games which are graphically inferior to recently released games. but these games still hold appeal. why? BECAUSE THEY ARE FUN AND THAT IS THE POINT OF GAMING.
> 
> my final point to you, gangstadawg, is let people have fun the way they want to have fun, because someone playing a game on a console or *GASP* a mobile device takes NOTHING away from your PC enjoyment.
> get off your high horse once in a while - the view is much better down here.



not saying that there way of playing is inferior just saying PC takes it to the next level due to extending the games replayability which is why modding is so big and is impossible (unless you hack but then you will piss of either sony or microsoft depending on which console you hack) on current console due to all the legalities involved. so again not saying consoles suck pc just goes a step further due to the tech/ hardware and tools involved. what people choose to play is all opinion but whats better is a cross between opinion and fact. and lets not bring up uncharted 2 since thats a exclusive title besides crysis 1 is actualy better in the graphics department even more so with the real life mod (google it).


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> not saying that there way of playing is inferior just saying PC takes it to the next level due to extending the games replayability which is why modding is so big and is impossible (unless you hack but then you will piss of either sony or microsoft depending on which console you hack) on current console due to all the legalities involved. so again not saying consoles suck pc just goes a step further due to the tech/ hardware and tools involved. what people choose to play is all opinion but whats better is a cross between opinion and fact. and lets not bring up uncharted 2 since thats a exclusive title besides crysis 1 is actualy better in the graphics department even more so with the real life mod (google it).



"not saying that there way of playing is inferior just saying PC takes it to the next level" -- that's EXACTLY the same as calling it inferior! saying "next level" implies that console gamers are at a lower level! i mean, are you REALLY _that_ obtuse? 

"but whats better is a cross between opinion and fact" - what does this even fucking mean? 

STOP. JUST STOP.

i mean, you just defy logic. i mean, really. i've rarely encountered anyone who is so firm in their beliefs, that they've reached the point where their opinion twists itself into some alternate, bizzaro version of "facts" inside their own head.
you're so full of shit, gangstadawg.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just started "SaGa Frontier 2" over again. I have two games saved already, one as Wil Knights and one as Gustav. [sp?] 

<3 Hooray for finding games down in the basement. Still looking for my Yu Gi Oh game and .Hack game, though. Grr.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> "not saying that there way of playing is inferior just saying PC takes it to the next level" -- that's EXACTLY the same as calling it inferior! saying "next level" implies that console gamers are at a lower level! i mean, are you REALLY _that_ obtuse?
> 
> "but whats better is a cross between opinion and fact" - what does this even fucking mean?
> 
> STOP. JUST STOP.
> 
> i mean, you just defy logic. i mean, really. i've rarely encountered anyone who is so firm in their beliefs, that they've reached the point where their opinion twists itself into some alternate, bizzaro version of "facts" inside their own head.
> you're so full of shit, gangstadawg.



when i made the statment "but whats better is a cross between opinion and fact"i meant between console gaming vs pc gaming. views on both can be both opinion or fact depending on whats being compared and what some one says about a game or a platform which will fall under fact or opinion. if lets say for example someone said that "ps3 graphics rape pc grapics" that would be 100% opinion when the actual fact (which can be scientifically proven if some has enough tech knowledge) is that pcs ( if its a decent pc) would outright run circles around the ps3 or x360 graphically. 

now if you were to compare games specifically then depending on what about the games thats being compared you would have to compare multiplatform titles to keep the playing field even.


----------



## Edens_heel

Just finished Dead Space 2.

FUCK THE LAST LEVEL.

That is all.



Oh, and I will -never- be trying the hardcore mode - I snagged 100% of the original Dead Space's trophies/achievements, but this was as difficult on normal as that game was on impossible. To have only 3 continues in hardcore mode? No effing way.

Great game, but if I ever want to play it for fun, I'll be dropping it down to easy from here on out.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Finally got Street Fighter IV on PC. Going to kick faces in all night. lol


----------



## gangstadawg

its great but im pissed that they didnt release ssf4 to pc and prolly not going to release MvC3 to pc.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

gangstadawg said:


> its great but im pissed that they didnt release ssf4 to pc and prolly not going to release MvC3 to pc.




yeah man PC always gets that treatment.they did release SFIV to PC.i like the PC versions because of the awesome mods that can be done.:happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage

The best is the MR. T skin replacement for Zangief. Or the Action Hank one!


----------



## Nose_body_knows

what pisses me off is that halo 1 and 2 are on pc and I have to get a 360 just play 3 because they wont release it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just started "SaGa Frontier 2" over again. I have two games saved already, one as Wil Knights and one as Gustav. [sp?]
> 
> <3 Hooray for finding games down in the basement. Still looking for my Yu Gi Oh game and .Hack game, though. Grr.



love Saga Frontier.the graphics and art and the water-color style OWNED on the first one. :bow: but im playing Mortal Kombat vs. DC,awesome game.love fighters.:bow:


----------



## Deacone

Assassins Creed : Brotherhood. I've finished Fallout : New Vegas and I'm just in the motions of playing World of Warcraft, although recently i haven't been bothered to.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

also been playing Fatal Fury:Wild Ambition.good ol' classic.:bow:


----------



## Lamia

wii sports...I have never EVER enjoyed any sort of sports video games. I'm all about the RPGs, but I have been obsessed with Wii Golf. I never in a million years thought I would like that. I got a hole in one the other night because I am AWESOME!! 

I also just bought Zelda Twilight Princess. I played it for a tiny bit this morning. I look forward to exploring.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Know what? I never even heard of the SaGa Frontier games until we [me and my dad] saw SGF2 in the cheapo bin at the local movie/game rental place. I should look up the other SGF games. 

[/Still playing it. Played a total time of like..5 hours or so. Mother Effing Wars took two hours, but I kept dying and having to restart. *Eyetwitch* ]


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Know what? I never even heard of the SaGa Frontier games until we [me and my dad] saw SGF2 in the cheapo bin at the local movie/game rental place. I should look up the other SGF games.
> 
> [/Still playing it. Played a total time of like..5 hours or so. Mother Effing Wars took two hours, but I kept dying and having to restart. *Eyetwitch* ]




LOL there is SF 1 and 2,Unlimited Saga,abd Romancing Saga.:bow: all are pretty awesome but be warned that Unlimited Saga is definitly not for everyone that's for sure.but all tie in with the series.


----------



## gangstadawg

Nose_body_knows said:


> what pisses me off is that halo 1 and 2 are on pc and I have to get a 360 just play 3 because they wont release it.


halo 2 for pc sucked because the team that did the port job should not have been asked to do it. gearbox should have done the porting.


----------



## Deacone

Lamia said:


> I also just bought Zelda Twilight Princess. I played it for a tiny bit this morning. I look forward to exploring.



You will ABSOLUTELY love it. I think it's the best in the series (after Ocarina of Time).

I thoroughly enjoyed myself playing that game, and I swear I didn't do anything else but drink tea and smoke when playing it for a few days straight lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, I have Romancing Saga. 'Tis fun. My favorite person to play as was the Dancer. <3

I mean, I can kind-of see the similarities between the two. But I'd like to see what the other games were like. I really adore the watercolor graphics of SGF2. Very beautiful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> wii sports...I have never EVER enjoyed any sort of sports video games. I'm all about the RPGs, but I have been obsessed with Wii Golf. I never in a million years thought I would like that. I got a hole in one the other night because I am AWESOME!!
> 
> I also just bought Zelda Twilight Princess. I played it for a tiny bit this morning. I look forward to exploring.


Oooh GOOD CHOICE! I never played it on the Wii, own it for Gamecube. But It's a pretty good game! One of the better ones since OoT, most Def.


:3 You'll have to keep us updated, mwuaaha!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, I have Romancing Saga. 'Tis fun. My favorite person to play as was the Dancer. <3
> 
> I mean, I can kind-of see the similarities between the two. But I'd like to see what the other games were like. I really adore the watercolor graphics of SGF2. Very beautiful.




yes me too,i do love the series.the water-color graphics are amazing.:bow::happy:


----------



## Mathias

This is the first video game trailer that got me teary eyed Holy shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg&feature=player_embedded

And in reverse- It'll make sense once you watch the first link


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIk7XV7D_O8&feature=player_embedded

(It's on the graphic side)


----------



## jewels_mystery

Mathias said:


> This is the first video game trailer that got me teary eyed Holy shit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> And in reverse- It'll make sense once you watch the first link
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIk7XV7D_O8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> (It's on the graphic side)



wow. I can not wait until this comes out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yoshi's Island [On my moms DS] ...Fun. But.. Meh. The original is always best, to me anyhow. <3


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Donkey Kong Country Returns.old-school gaming bliss at it's pure finest.:bow::happy: argh but i want Marvel vs. Capcom 3 it's not fair!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Maybe some paper mario, and I might start learning how to mod SF4 so I can get some cool skins.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I have been playing this awsome hardcore game, its full on. SO GREAT!! Its called Solitair. But for people who can't take a joke and on a more gamer side I have been playing Castlevania Lords of Shadow heaps.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I've been playing Red Alert 3, it is so funny. I've been laughing so hard ever since I started playing again. Tim Curry and Andrew Divoff star as brutal Commie leaders, Mr Sulu is a nasty Japanese Emperor, and your female Military Liaison officers walk around in tight skimpy uniforms. LOL!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Marvel Vs Capcom 3!!!


----------



## gangstadawg

so who is waiting for duke nukem forever and battlefield 3?


----------



## BlueBurning

Currently playing the Sims 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops, Donkey Kong Returns and Need for Speed.

Looking forward to both Duke Nukem, Battlefield 3 and Homefront.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Marvel Vs Capcom 3!!!




i hate you.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

but i've been playing Sega Smash Pack Volume 1 for the Dreamcast.so awesome,alot of rare ultimate classics on there,always wanted it too.LOL but yeah it is heaps of awesome.:bow:


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns.old-school gaming bliss at it's pure finest.:bow::happy: argh but i want Marvel vs. Capcom 3 it's not fair!!!



I was just playing some Donkey Kong before! The SNES version on my Wii


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I was just playing some Donkey Kong before! The SNES version on my Wii




omg i love Donkey Kong Country! i still play the SNES version too,it's a classic! save that bannana hoard!


----------



## pdgujer148

I am enjoying Bulletstorm despite the introduction of the "kill your dick" meme.

Killing dicks seems somewhat counter-reproductive and a bad idea in general. Bad meme!

Just .02 sense.


----------



## Miskatonic

I've been playing a LOT of Minecraft. I am disgustingly addicted to that stupid little game. Other than that I've been playing through New Vegas.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Miskatonic said:


> I've been playing a LOT of Minecraft. I am disgustingly addicted to that stupid little game. Other than that I've been playing through New Vegas.



You continue to be awesome. Been playing Minecraft like mad since the recent update that gave us beds...now I can actually stand to play the damn thing now that I don't have to hovel up in the dark the first few nights due to not settling down quick enough! I love exploring, damnit!


----------



## Miskatonic

The Orange Mage said:


> You continue to be awesome. Been playing Minecraft like mad since the recent update that gave us beds...now I can actually stand to play the damn thing now that I don't have to hovel up in the dark the first few nights due to not settling down quick enough! I love exploring, damnit!



Beds are okay, I guess. I'll like them better once Notch implements the code that allows you to change your spawn point to the last bed you used. There's really no reason why we should be waiting a month for that since modders figured out how to change your spawn point MONTHS ago. There's literally one change to one line of code that makes this happen.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

the Wii is officially over.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Wii is officially over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY




LMAO,the Wii kinda always did want to target the casual audience,even non-gamers.i think that was one of the main keys to the Wii's success.also great games and Nintendo having it's fanbase.  but targeting casual audiences was a factor.


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Wii is officially over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY



...what the fuck


----------



## Miskatonic

Yeah sexy beautiful people are exactly the kinda people who are gonna be buying that game because sexy beautiful people are exactly the kinda people who own a Wii in the first place.


----------



## gangstadawg

Miskatonic said:


> I've been playing a LOT of Minecraft. I am disgustingly addicted to that stupid little game. Other than that I've been playing through New Vegas.


i have been playing newvegas for a while (PC version) still having a blast with all the newcontent modders have been putting out and fixing bugs that obsidian wont fix. still sucks though that they wont add any bullpup weapons though which is alright the community does for it self.


----------



## patmcf

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Wii is officially over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY



Limited Time Offer:
Every copy of Ubisoft's _We Dare_ will come bundled with condoms, lubricant, a strong sense of shame and a special _We Dare_ beach towel to mop up ejaculate when you are finished playing the game. Pre-order Now!!!


----------



## vinarian

tetris! i always go back to tetris


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> ...what the fuck


QFT
_Could not have said that better myself._


----------



## BoomSnap

Marvel vs Capcom 3, Dance Central, and Kinect Sports. Sports really surprised me, I thought it was going to be throwaway shovelware but the game has a responsiveness and polish that makes it the perfect party game.


----------



## Noir

Marvel vs Capcom 3!


----------



## Lamia

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Wii is officially over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY



Wow...sure it's not an SNL sketch?


----------



## Lamia

Playing Carnival Games for the Wii. They spelled genius wrong. It keeps coming up "geniuse".

Most of the games are fun, some are overly complicated for no purpose that I can see. I like the balloon pop, although I feel stupid doing it.


----------



## 1300 Class

> the Wii is officially over.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY


If that is a spoof/parody then its great. If it isn't, I'm slightly concerned.


----------



## Mathias

Australian Lord said:


> If that is a spoof/parody then its great. If it isn't, I'm slightly concerned.



It isn't... :doh:


----------



## snuffy2000

Lately I've been playing Splatterhouse, it's nice to see remakes done right. It's just awkward hearing the voice actor for Catdog say "Fuck" every 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Abernachy

Decided to take advantage of the new PS3 Killzone 3 combo, since I had always been debating on getting one for the longest time. It's definitely fun, Other than that, been playing Dragon Quest 9 on my DS.


----------



## Edens_heel

Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions on the PSP

Played through the PS1 iteration waaaay back when I was in high school. I forgot how fantastic the graphics and music are in this thing - and still one of the best stories Square has ever put out (up there with Vagrant Story and Final Fantasy XII - all three, not surprisingly, written by the same person).

Just whetting my appetite for the Tactics Ogre remake...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sonic Mega Collection

On it, I'm playing Sonic 2 and 3. 
=3 Best run through yet! I'm getting more chaos emeralds than ever before.
*Dancety Dance Dance*


----------



## Abernachy

Your Plump Princess said:


> Sonic Mega Collection
> 
> On it, I'm playing Sonic 2 and 3.
> =3 Best run through yet! I'm getting more chaos emeralds than ever before.
> *Dancety Dance Dance*



Sonic 3 with the Sonic and Knuckles add-on, used to have those cartridges way back then. Sega was always a great developer back then, nowadays, I've honestly lost my care for them, Bayonetta was the last great game from them IMO.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Abernachy said:


> Sonic 3 with the Sonic and Knuckles add-on, used to have those cartridges way back then. Sega was always a great developer back then, nowadays, I've honestly lost my care for them, Bayonetta was the last great game from them IMO.




Sega is still a great developer,but i agree the Genesis days were the glory days.there were alot of great Sega games for the Dreamcast.i wish Sega still made consoles then just being a third-party developer now.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Abernachy said:


> Sonic 3 with the Sonic and Knuckles add-on, used to have those cartridges way back then. Sega was always a great developer back then, nowadays, I've honestly lost my care for them, Bayonetta was the last great game from them IMO.



House of the Dead: Overkill says hi


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> House of the Dead: Overkill says hi




OMG HOD was AWESOME! ecspecially if you had the light-gun per pwnage.LOL i was thinking about that game the other day when i was playing Virtua Cop.im going to get that game again for my Dreamcast.speaking of Zombies,anyone remember a little gem called Zombie's Revenge? great old-school fun game right there,had that and played it to near death.:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Grand Theft Auto-Vice City Stories. Going through the game again,this time making sure that I note down where I find those damned balloons.


----------



## BoomSnap

All you peeps who have Xbox Live, get Doritos Crash Course. This is a free (omgwtfbbq) game that simulates those fun obstacle style game shows - Wipeout, Takeshi's Castle, Ninja Warrior, blah - and uses your avatars as the character. The controls are buttery croissont smooth and the content here is solid. This is one of the most fun games I've played on XBLA. That is all.

Oh yeah, Alan Wake suuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## patmcf

BoomSnap said:


> Oh yeah, Alan Wake suuuuuuuuucks.



Alan Wake was awesome, bud. 

Also, BATTLEFIELD 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gangstadawg

patmcf said:


> Alan Wake was awesome, bud.
> 
> Also, BATTLEFIELD 3!!!!!!!!!!!!




and the pc is the LEAD PLATFORM! yay for not screwing us pc gamers over and giving us a P.O.S console port job like some companies have been doing. 64 player dedicated servers here i come.


----------



## KHayes666

Adamantoise said:


> Grand Theft Auto-Vice City Stories. Going through the game again,this time making sure that I note down where I find those damned balloons.



Vice City was one of the greatest games of all time.....the sequel was almost as good. Great choice


----------



## gangstadawg

just got done playing the crysis 2 PC MP demo and all i have to say is that it feels like a consolized COD rip off set in the future. i hope to god that they release mod tools or this game multiplayer is gonna suck ass.


----------



## BoomSnap

gangstadawg said:


> just got done playing the crysis 2 PC MP demo and all i have to say is that it feels like a consolized COD rip off set in the future. i hope to god that they release mod tools or this game multiplayer is gonna suck ass.




I remember last gen when everyone developed the PS2 version of a game first and then ported it to the Xbox and Gamecube. God those were shitty days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

FF1 
GDMFSOB Cockatrices in the Terra Caves B4 >;O *URGGHHHRABALABA*


----------



## gangstadawg

BoomSnap said:


> I remember last gen when everyone developed the PS2 version of a game first and then ported it to the Xbox and Gamecube. God those were shitty days.


i hated those days too and its still almost that bad with all these console ports coming to pc. consoles are whats holding back pc gaming. hell crysis 2 doesnt even support directX 10 or 11 but crysis one supports DX10.


----------



## Deven

Okay, I can't technically play it yet, but:

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/preorders.php

I'm going to be over here squeeing my butt off now...


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

League of Legends anyone?


----------



## CAMellie

God of War: Ghost of Sparta on the PSP. AWESOME graphics. Great game play.


----------



## Edens_heel

CAMellie said:


> God of War: Ghost of Sparta on the PSP. AWESOME graphics. Great game play.



Agreed - it was far better than the first PSP game (which was also damn good, for the record).


----------



## Mathias

CAMellie said:


> God of War: Ghost of Sparta on the PSP. AWESOME graphics. Great game play.



Absolutely fantastic game. I recently played through it with all upgrades. Right now I'm playing GTA Chinatown Wars PSP when it decides to work properly. Every time I load it up it always says that the disc can't be read. I can't seem to find a way to fix it. The game is awesome. I'm also playing Marvel vs Capcom 3 and I DESPISE the online. Everyone just sits in a corner and shoots projectiles.


----------



## twistedpixie

Mass Effect


----------



## Blackjack

Started playing _Super Smash Bros. Brawl _again. No real reason for it, just had an urge.


----------



## elina86

I recently started playing Pokémon White on DS, 
and before that I played through The Legend of Zelda 
(originally for NES, but played on Wii).


----------



## The Orange Mage

I'm at the first boss, first dungeon, of the DARK WORLD in Link to the Past right now. It's the one pre-Wii/DS Zelda game I haven't taken an honest stab at. (For the record, the only Zelda games I have finished are the original, Link's Awakening [best], OoT, and TP)

Games that I either got stuck on or were too hard: Minish Cap (literally WHERE THE HELL DO I GO? FUCK YOUR BROKEN COIN CHARM BS) and Zelda II


----------



## HottiMegan

elina86 said:


> I recently started playing Pokémon White on DS,
> and before that I played through The Legend of Zelda
> (originally for NES, but played on Wii).



What's the difference between the white and black edition? My sons birthday is next week and thought about getting him one. I promised he could have a pokemon game when he could read better..


----------



## The Orange Mage

The only differences between versions of Pokemon games that come out at the same time is this: The kinds of pokemon you find in the wild in each game appear at different rates. To give you an example, the first two Pokemon games ever were Red and Blue. In the Viridian Forest, an early area of the game, you can find Bug pokemon and very rarely Pikachus too. Red version has waaaay more Weedles and Kakunas, which are poisonous bugs that evolve to become Beedrill, but in Blue you find way more Caterpies and Metapods, which evolve to become Butterfree.

Basically, they change the rarities in each game so if you wanna catch em all you gotta trade with someone who has the other version. Otherwise, the games are identical, as far as I know.


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> What's the difference between the white and black edition? My sons birthday is next week and thought about getting him one. I promised he could have a pokemon game when he could read better..



There are two areas that are only specific to each game. Version White has White forest and Version Black has Black City. The legendary Pokemon are different from each version as well. It all depends on which one he thinks is cooler!


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks for the info. I am so not knowledgeable of Pokemon  I'll probably get him white for the forest.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i just downloaded and played the Depeche Mode 3 pack for Rock Band 3 (PS3). 
i... think i came a little.


----------



## Deven

disconnectedsmile said:


> i just downloaded and played the Depeche Mode 3 pack for Rock Band 3 (PS3).
> i... think i came a little.



Oh. My. God. I need this. I think I just did too. Depeche Mode is my favorite band.


----------



## BlueBurning

I've started playing The Saboteur which I regret not playing sooner.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ooooh~ POKEMON!

I'm currently playing Pokemon Silver, but I really hope to get pokemon White soon-ish/For my birthday.

My crush has pokemon black and has been boasting since he bought it, and I'm like "_IMA GET WHITE AND LEVEL AND BEAT YOU UP! Bwauahahaha!_"


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Beat the Elite 4 in Pokemon White a couple days ago, still reworking my team for the post E4 shenanigans and second challenge.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> Link's Awakening [best]



OH HELL YES


----------



## Blackjack

The Orange Mage said:


> Link's Awakening [best]





disconnectedsmile said:


> OH HELL YES



I don't feel that it's the best, and it's not my favorite, but I definitely think that it's severely underrated. Count me in for the _Link's Awakening _love.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

FML! How did I miss epic-win Zelda Discussion?! 
[Damn Pokemon Talk. It's like....Crack, for 90's kids. *Twitch*.. ]

I really liked Link To The Past, that and Ocarina of Time are my favorites. [The only others I've played were Oracle of Seasons/Ages, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Majora's Mask, and the ones for NES -I gave up on those though, I'll admit.- ]


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> I don't feel that it's the best, and it's not my favorite, but I definitely think that it's severely underrated. Count me in for the _Link's Awakening _love.



if nothing else, it deserves credit for doing the whole "shipwrecked on a mysterious island" thing 10 years before LOST made it cool.


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> if nothing else, it deserves credit for doing the whole "shipwrecked on a mysterious island" thing 10 years before LOST made it cool.



_Lord of the Flies_ wants its credit back.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> _Lord of the Flies_ wants its credit back.



everyone knows books aren't cool.
i grew up playing video games and i grew up to be very video game.


----------



## Jon Blaze

"Don't end up a dead man for the chedda'
Only way to play Joey is Def Jam: Vendetta (For real)" lol

Taking out my aggression from stress on digital rappers. lol


----------



## Mathias

Jon Blaze said:


> "Don't end up a dead man for the chedda'
> Only way to play Joey is Def Jam: Vendetta (For real)" lol
> 
> Taking out my aggression from stress on digital rappers. lol



That's the one fighting series that desperately needs a comeback. Def Jam Fight for New York was a fantastic game. If only they did that now with more current rappers.


----------



## DesignAddict

Still playing Crysis...


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> everyone knows books aren't cool.
> i grew up playing video games and i grew up to be very video game.



This answer hurts my soul - books will always be better than games.

... 'cept for Lord of the Flies - what a fucking awful book...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SegaSmash Pack Vol 1 for the Dreamcast.alot of great classics on there.:bow::happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i've been playing this free mmorpg called godswar. surprisingly it's pretty awesome game. i'm just trying to pass time for march 22nd when the socom 4 beta comes out for playstation plus members from the psn store. 

love socom


----------



## Adamantoise

Vice City Stories again-I finally got all 99 red balloons,admittedly with a little help (>,<),but hey, it's a part of the game I've finished. I'm concentrating on the businesses now. *wipes brow*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mathias said:


> That's the one fighting series that desperately needs a comeback. Def Jam Fight for New York was a fantastic game. If only they did that now with more current rappers.



I don't think I'll ever get over the absolute filth that is Def Jam: Icon unless they make a better sequel. But it doesn't look like there's going to be one. It's like a permanent video game scar for me. Playing vendetta reminded me again how much I hate that game, and everything it stood for. lol


----------



## Edens_heel

Some Final Fantasy 12 again - best in the series since 6, no question.


----------



## Gspoon

A mix between Pokemon Black, Golden Sun Dark Dawn and Call of Duty Black Ops.

Black Ops is at the top for the moment, mostly because my gf and I can finally play together on xbox live . It is awesome.

Fear not my WoWers, I shall return a wiser man!


----------



## Jon Blaze

More Def Jam Vendetta. I might pop in Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams because I never finished it.


----------



## BoomSnap

Gspoon said:


> Black Ops is at the top for the moment, mostly because my gf and I can finally play together on xbox live . It is awesome.



This. I hope they migrate this feature to Modern Warfare 3 because BLops is pretty much a broken experience.

Been having a lot of fun with the Crysis 2 MP demo. Can't wait for the full retail drop. Also picked up Beyond Good and Evil HD. I never played the original and I've heard from everyone how this was a lost classic from the last gen. 

Cough.....Kirby Epic Yarn too.....Cough......enjoying it thoroughly.....cough....:blush:


----------



## gangstadawg

BoomSnap said:


> This. I hope they migrate this feature to Modern Warfare 3 because BLops is pretty much a broken experience.
> 
> Been having a lot of fun with the Crysis 2 MP demo. Can't wait for the full retail drop. Also picked up Beyond Good and Evil HD. I never played the original and I've heard from everyone how this was a lost classic from the last gen.
> 
> Cough.....Kirby Epic Yarn too.....Cough......enjoying it thoroughly.....cough....:blush:


the crysis 2 MP demo screams console port and COD rip off. i hope they release a SDK for it.


----------



## BoomSnap

gangstadawg said:


> the crysis 2 MP demo screams console port and COD rip off. i hope they release a SDK for it.




As a long time console jockey, I laugh at PC enthusiast's pain. 



/Ignorance is bliss


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BoomSnap said:


> As a long time console jockey, I laugh at PC enthusiast's pain.
> 
> 
> 
> /Ignorance is bliss



i lol'd out loud


----------



## gangstadawg

BoomSnap said:


> As a long time console jockey, I laugh at PC enthusiast's pain.
> 
> 
> 
> /Ignorance is bliss


pain?! they are messing us pc gamers over. at least i hope they dont do what ea did with dragon age 2 and add securom DRM. but anyways it is a platant console port. the pc version of the mp demo blatantly showed that when it said press the start button (pcs dont have start buttons on there keyboards or controllers unless you are using a 360 controller on pc). also it feels like call of duty with a nano suit.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Plants vs. Zombies. Very, very addictive game.

Also been playing some old-school Baldur's Gate II mods. Haven't gotten into the zone for StarCraft II yet, but I'm getting close.

Deciding whether or not to pursue Dragon Age yet. I played the demo for part 2 and it looks pretty good. I'm just not an MMO person. :-(


----------



## twistedpixie

Been playing Dragon Age 2. I'm still trying to decide if I like it. It seems a lot different from the first one so far.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*I GOT POKEMON WHITE FOR MY BIRTHDAY! SQUEE! *:wubu:

[/Can't wait to play eeet.]


----------



## KHayes666

Edens_heel said:


> Some Final Fantasy 12 again - best in the series since 6, no question.



Almost finished with 6.....when everyone with esper abilities knows all but 3 spells. Needless to say there's not a weak link in the lineup when its time to storm Kefka's tower.


----------



## penguin

I picked up The Sims 2: Pets for the Wii pretty cheaply today, for my daughter. She likes it when I play the sims, and plays Sims 3 on my phone, but asked for another game for her for the Wii. She's having fun with the pets so far


----------



## BoomSnap

Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock. Activision went out strong with this one and the drums suppport double bass out of the box without any extra equipment. Bout time.

LOCO ROCO 2. This game is sickeningly cute and adorable but very satisfying with it's tilt-based gameplay.


----------



## Adamantoise

Has anyone else played Pokemon Pearl or Diamond,left it for a few months,and then come back to it only to find that the game has deleted itself? No? Well,it just happened to me...damn it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7ILewNiRIM&feature=relmfu

I'm sure I am late to the party, but these are awesome and funny.

"The kon-go kokuretsu zan? How do you say that?"
"No idea."
"Well I'm pretty sure that's Japanese for FUCK YOU UP, because basically Akuma punches the ground and things explode." lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile

*a notice to PS3 users*:
starting today (03/18), you can donate to the current Japanese relief effort via the Playstation Store. you can donate $2, $5, $10, $25 and $50 from your PSN wallet, _and_ you get free theme out of it.

more details on the Playsation blog: 
Japan Tsunami Appeal On PSN


----------



## gangstadawg

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7ILewNiRIM&feature=relmfu
> 
> I'm sure I am late to the party, but these are awesome and funny.
> 
> "The kon-go kokuretsu zan? How do you say that?"
> "No idea."
> "Well I'm pretty sure that's Japanese for FUCK YOU UP, because basically Akuma punches the ground and things explode." lol


the mugen community (winmugen technically) has done some stuff like this. all you need is a well made version of both characters and its good to go.

also check out the SF vs MK flash vids by peroxide

here is 1 of his vids http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYP0BCokPzg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

3 more days until socom 4 beta for ps3 plus members. CANT WAIT

until then i have been enjoying sacred seasons 2. it's a mmorpg which kinda reminds me of final fantasy a little bit but more cartoonish. it has a bunch of dungeons and end game content and a bunch of quests. and it's free which is awesome.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SHANK.what an awesome game.i beat it and plan on giving it another playthrough.:happy: kick ass gem of a game.:bow::happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

gangstadawg said:


> the mugen community (winmugen technically) has done some stuff like this. all you need is a well made version of both characters and its good to go.
> 
> also check out the SF vs MK flash vids by peroxide
> 
> here is 1 of his vids http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYP0BCokPzg



haha i freakin LOVE MUGEN!:bow::happy:


----------



## Blackjack

I just started _Xenogears_ I'd heard good things about it and figured that 12 years is long enough to have not played it.


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> I just started _Xenogears_ I'd heard good things about it and figured that 12 years is long enough to have not played it.



LOVE that game. It's got one of the best battle systems, soundtracks, and stories for a console RPG. It's not without it's problems, which I won't go into for fear of spoiling anything, but once that story kicks into high gear, it's an utter blast.

Play it like a Dragon Quest - level, level, level. If you spend a bit of time grinding periodically instead of rushing through, you'll thank yourself for it by the end.


----------



## Allie Cat

I haven't been doing much gaming recently, but when I do I've been playing Hyperdimension Neptunia. It's rather generic in terms of gameplay but it's cute and funny and a story you don't see often.


----------



## Mathias

Powestone 1 and 2.


----------



## Fairia

Lot of games I haven't gone back to for some time. Save for Turbo Grafx-16 (an oldie) and now back to Xbox 360 for Bayonetta and MvC 3.


----------



## penguin

I'm such a lame gamer. I'm still working my way through Donkey Kong Country. I get too excited when I reach a save point.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

May I just admit here and now that I love talking to TV's in Pokemon White, just so that I can catch Koukan Talk and learn japanese pokemon-related phrases? Oh, Yes, Yes I do. 

:blush:


----------



## Roo830

I just got my XBOX back up and working so I have been trying to figure out how to do the fatalities on Mortal Kombat Vs. DC Universe..The Flash is so much fun to play.

I also have been playing Soul Calibur IV and also a little Just Dance 1 and 2 on my Wii. So much fun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Roo830 said:


> I just got my XBOX back up and working so I have been trying to figure out how to do the fatalities on Mortal Kombat Vs. DC Universe..The Flash is so much fun to play.
> 
> I also have been playing Soul Calibur IV and also a little Just Dance 1 and 2 on my Wii. So much fun.


Just Dance 2 > JD1

Just Sayin'

=D Both are fun though. [I just think JD2 is a bit easier.]


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mathias said:


> Powestone 1 and 2.



I always hoped for a new sequel. Those games were ill.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Found my archive of the NES emulator; played original Legend of Zelda, Super Mario Bros and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles this weekend. Playing on the PC keyboard vs. the original controllers sucks, tho


----------



## Mathias

I'm waiting on Zelda and Starfox before I pick up a 3DS. It's too soon for me to think about dropping $250 on it. But knowing my luck, the time I won't be able to find one is going to be when those games come out.


----------



## pdgujer148

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just Dance 2 > JD1
> 
> Just Sayin'
> 
> =D Both are fun though. [I just think JD2 is a bit easier.]



Kinda hard to maintain my hard-assedry while dancing the Charleston with my 8-year-old niece. You just have to give in and be a goof.


----------



## Kortana

Loving my Lego Indiana Jones on my DSXL right now


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:wubu: Pokemon White. :wubu:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Brought Kirby Air Ride to college, so much fun!
When we get 4-player city trial going it gets really fun. Man I really wish that they would create a sequel to this game, it has so much potential to be even better as a party game. Special cars, characters, longer races, a crap ton of mini-games, this game can have it all if Nintendo were to create it!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Brought Kirby Air Ride to college, so much fun!
> When we get 4-player city trial going it gets really fun. Man I really wish that they would create a sequel to this game, it has so much potential to be even better as a party game. Special cars, characters, longer races, a crap ton of mini-games, this game can have it all if Nintendo were to create it!


Lucky! 

I bought it, but nobody will play with me, so I don't care for it. I bet playing with other people [especially in City Trial] is freaking epic-win! xD


----------



## Mishty

I'm sadly addicted to Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## pdgujer148

Crysis 2. I thought I was done with first person shooters. Guess not. With the exception of some weird ai glitches, this game is incredible.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blackjack said:


> I just started _Xenogears_ I'd heard good things about it and figured that 12 years is long enough to have not played it.



Xenogears is one of the greatest RPG's to ever get released ever.great choice!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mathias said:


> Powestone 1 and 2.




love those games,still waiting for Capcom to release Power Stone 3 though.


----------



## elina86

Currently I've been playing Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.


----------



## gangstadawg

pdgujer148 said:


> Crysis 2. I thought I was done with first person shooters. Guess not. With the exception of some weird ai glitches, this game is incredible.


its alright (pc version) but they have removed way too many features from crysis 1. its not as bad of a console port a as i thought it was but why would they not have DX10/11 features in the game at launch?


----------



## danielson123

Minecraft. Lots and lots of Minecraft.
Curse you slimes! Why must you always sneak up and scare me??


----------



## PigPen

addicted to need for speed, hot pursuit, but since my arm is now in a cast, i have been playing kinnect sports, getting better at the bowling left handed.


----------



## pdgujer148

Almost purchased a 3DS on an impulse, but then I tried the demo unit and my eyeballs did that thing that Schwarzenegger's did in Total Recall. Ow.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Been playing Dynasty Warriors 7 lately, so far so good.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just downloaded this game called "League of legends." I think I'm going to try it out as well as catch up on some much needed Diablo II LoD.


----------



## Adamantoise

Got back on Final Fantasy X today.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Adamantoise said:


> Got back on Final Fantasy X today.



i just saw that Final Fantasy X made GamesRadar's new list of The 100 best games of all time.
i'm sure it's a fine game, but i've never played it, and i very likely never will. same goes for Final Fantasy VII.
despite my fanboy moanings against FFVII, i'm sure it is also a decent (if dated) game.
but because of some personal, real-world involvements with people who hold these games dear to them, i don't think i'd be able to emotionally handle playing them. (how's that for vague and out of context?)

however, i recently completed Final Fantasy IX. loved it. it's the best FF game that _isn't_ Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> i just saw that Final Fantasy X made GamesRadar's new list of The 100 best games of all time.



Not quite sure just how I feel about it being on that list.

It's damned good, sure, and there's a lot of stuff to fill time (BLITZBALLLLLLLL), but beyond the original wow factor I had when first playing it with regard to graphics and such I haven't been all that enthusiastic about it. A whole world is crafted and populated, there's a varied cast of characters, and there's a couple huge twists that are not groundbreaking but well-done; but the lead character, Tidus, was lacking, and perhaps overcompensated for the silence of the main characters in previous games by not shutting up. 

And some of the other twists- more character-based than anything else- become repetitive since it ends up being the same thing over and over again ("OMFG NO WAY" turns into "Oh, that person's that way too" pretty quick).

Also, Seymour isn't a fantastic villain. For a foe who you have to defeat on four separate occasions, he struck me as underwhelming and nothing in his story came as any sort of a revelation to me. Sin felt less like a villain and more like a force of nature, which worked in its favor with regard to menace but against it in terms of character.

Ultimately I find it a bit unimpressive on some essential levels, so I'm not sure whether or not it deserves make or just miss the cut of "100 best games of all time". I think that it's worth playing, and I have enjoyed playing through it a second and third time (the first half I think I appreciated more the second time around), but it's not nearly on the level of greatness of several of the other games in the series (VI, VII, XII).


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL, LoL, and more LoL. It's like... Warcraft III mixed with diablo sort of. lol


----------



## Fox

Lately, I've been playing Dragon Age: Origins. It's very fun but hard as hell.


----------



## JonesT

I finally got Xbox Live so now its Black Ops again.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i just downloaded "Love Will Tear Us Apart" for Rock Band 3 and played it 4 times in a row (5 button guitar, 5 button bass, 5 lane keys, and vocals).
i really, really love this song. can you tell?

also of note, MSRP for Rock Band 3 is now only $20. if you've been wanting to buy it but haven't bought it yet, you have no excuse now.


----------



## bmann0413

When not playing Pokemon Black (AWESOMESAUCE!), I've been losing at Marvel vs Capcom 3 against my sister. And also, I've been playing a bit of Madden '11, too.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Okay, I've always been a huge detractor of the Mortal Kombat series because it's a series that has gotten by only by decent (for a fighting game) story and characters and its violence, while the gameplay has always been utter ass, but the NEW Mortal Kombat coming this month has me legitimately interested and, dare I say it, hopeful.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> Okay, I've always been a huge detractor of the Mortal Kombat series because it's a series that has gotten by only by decent (for a fighting game) story and characters and its violence, while the gameplay has always been utter ass, but the NEW Mortal Kombat coming this month has me legitimately interested and, dare I say it, hopeful.



have you tried the demo yet? i was really impressed with the demo.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I don't think 360 gets a demo...and I haven't checked up in a while...I've managed to keep mostly spoiler-free and intend to keep it that way.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

The Orange Mage said:


> I don't think 360 gets a demo...and I haven't checked up in a while...I've managed to keep mostly spoiler-free and intend to keep it that way.



there's no story in the demo. just 4 characters to choose from, and a taste of the versus mode.


----------



## BlueBurning

Just started playing MLB 11 the show but wish the playstation network would work.


----------



## pdgujer148

OK. I traded a bunch of crap (and some good stuff) and bought a 3DS. Still think the thing will eventually break my eyes, but the augmented reality gimmick is cool. Still sitting on the fence with this tech.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Puzzle Quest,pretty fun game i've always wanted to try and get into.:bow::happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

FFX again today, and I have just beaten Nemesis in the battle arena-god,that was a long battle.


----------



## penguin

I admit it, I'm a lousy gamer. I'm currently stuck on Rope Bridge Rumble in Donkey Kong, because I keep making stupid mistakes and falling off things or onto giant bees. After all these years, I _still_ suck at world 3 on Super Mario 3. But my daughter and I have fun playing the games together, which is what counts - though she finds more hidden stuff in DK than I do!


----------



## Jon Blaze

More LoL 
Finally used Warwick and Shen. Both badass.


----------



## Mathias

penguin said:


> I admit it, I'm a lousy gamer. I'm currently stuck on Rope Bridge Rumble in Donkey Kong, because I keep making stupid mistakes and falling off things or onto giant bees. After all these years, I _still_ suck at world 3 on Super Mario 3. But my daughter and I have fun playing the games together, which is what counts - though she finds more hidden stuff in DK than I do!



You can get the frog after falling into the bonus barrel in the second pit in Rope Bridge Rumble. He can kill the bees with his jumps.


----------



## penguin

Mathias said:


> You can get the frog after falling into the bonus barrel in the second pit in Rope Bridge Rumble. He can kill the bees with his jumps.



Oh I know, I just keep losing him about 3/4 of the way through! Mistimed jumps or falling off a ledge. Stupid stuff  I'll get there, I just have to keep trying.


----------



## penguin

Let's rejoice! I finally made it through Rope Bridge Rumble!! I know have to finish the rest of the game, of course, but that damn level was drinking me bonkers


----------



## Arrhythmia

*Rift* is currently my game of choice. After playing WoW for several years, I figured it was time to switch up. So far, I'm enjoying it


----------



## Mathias

penguin said:


> Let's rejoice! I finally made it through Rope Bridge Rumble!! I know have to finish the rest of the game, of course, but that damn level was drinking me bonkers



I never understood how the second game in that series was damn near impossible, yet I thought the third one was a breeze.


----------



## Paquito

Pokemon White, bitches.


----------



## KHayes666

Love how Stryker becomes the second coming of Batman in Mortal Kombat: Armageddon.


----------



## Alicia33

Broke out the old Super Nintendo, and have been playing Mario 2, 3, and all the Donkey Kong Country games, it's blast from the past fun


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Alicia33 said:


> Broke out the old Super Nintendo, and have been playing Mario 2, 3...



SUPER MARIO ALL STARS :wubu:
that collection is the best.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey,

Ive been playing mario against donkey kong. Im also into space invaders 2

:kiss2:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> m also into space invaders 2



do you mean Space Invaders Extreme 2 ?


----------



## penguin

Alicia33 said:


> Broke out the old Super Nintendo, and have been playing Mario 2, 3, and all the Donkey Kong Country games, it's blast from the past fun



That's what we play around here  I'm getting better at Super Mario, but he still makes me swear more than anything else. He's known as "you fucker" when I play


----------



## Arrhythmia

Anyone venture into Mario Galaxy yet?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I own Super Mario Galaxy.

I .. Eh, I dunno what to think of it, I kind-of dislike it, to be honest.


----------



## Mathias

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep



just started that myself. about halfway through Ventus' story.
i LOVE the battle system in this game, and melding commands is pretty addicting.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Your Plump Princess said:


> I own Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> I .. Eh, I dunno what to think of it, I kind-of dislike it, to be honest.



given that both Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2 have a 97 rating on metacritic, you're kind of in the minority here.

(full disclosure: i haven't played either game, i'm just saying.)


----------



## Freedumb

Been doing some achievement hunting in Crackdown. While gaining the courage to tackle Mass Effect 2 on insanity. Fun times ahead!!


----------



## Arrhythmia

disconnectedsmile said:


> given that both Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2 have a 97 rating on metacritic, you're kind of in the minority here.
> 
> (full disclosure: i haven't played either game, i'm just saying.)


I watch my adult children play and it's amazing!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

disconnectedsmile said:


> given that both Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2 have a 97 rating on metacritic, you're kind of in the minority here.
> 
> (full disclosure: i haven't played either game, i'm just saying.)


Wow, That Surprises me! 

=o


----------



## Amaranthine

Anyone play Neverwinter Nights 2? Been thinking of picking it up for the summer, as I loved the first one.

I've been playing Farcry a little lately- it's satisfying to sneak up on people and hit them with a machete. 

And, I played Mario Galaxy a bit. It was pretty good, though none of the Mario games have really enthralled me. Not sure why. I guess I prefer more of an immersive plot?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mario Galaxy is more similar to Mario 64, compared to say.. Super Mario World.


----------



## pdgujer148

Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions. This game didn't get a lot of love when it was released, but @ $19.99 it is worth every penny to fight Juggernaut barefoot in a baggy Fantastic Four costume with a sack on your head and a "Kick Me" sign on your back.


----------



## Jon Blaze

STILL playing LoL. I'm addicted. lol


----------



## Fat Viking

I play a lot of games, these days mostly Minecraft, i think i will come back to that game often for years.

I saw someone mentioning a Wow Guild for forum users earlier but is there a European version?


----------



## elina86

I recently started playing The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.

Edit: Could someone please tell me if Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels is worth getting?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

elina86 said:


> Could someone please tell me if Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels is worth getting?



do you like 2D Super Mario?
if so, then ABSOLUTELY YES.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just beat Eggman Hates Furries. Loved the ending xD

I'm also playing STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. :3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing Pokemon White, and Yoshi's Island DS.

Ugh, I wish I could find some SNES controllers, I'm really itchin' to play Lost Vikings. :doh:


----------



## GentleSavage

I just booted up Pokemon Diamond to help me relieve the stress of graduating.

But now I spend too much time on it and I'm not getting any work done.

great...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Today: Def Jam Vendetta - Always great.
Streets of Rage Remake Version 5.0 - Final version, and so far it is very impressive. Unfortunately SEGA has had it removed from the main site, so you'll have to look around for a copy of it.
And more LoL of course. I bought my first hero in Master Yi. He starts slow, but ends like a killing machine. I've gotten pretty good with Miss Fortune too.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Picked up GTA4 and the two add-on episodes on Steam early this morning for $10. I had GTA4 for my 360 and beat it, but now that I have a newer PC I wanna see this thing in actual 1080p and without the damn blurring.


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay you Xbox owners.. I need some game suggestions. We finally broke down and got one over the weekend with the kinect doohikey.
I know hubby want's a Halo game but he isn't sure what to get.. Which one would be best for him to start with?
I would love some fun adventure games to share for me and Max. (or just me ) I am SOOO unfamiliar with games for the Xbox since i have been so Playstation oriented for like ever..
So what games do you guys suggest? We're going to be getting Alex's hair cut this evening right next to a Game Stop, so you know, we have to go in  I hate having this big shiny new toy and only one lousy game to play on it!


----------



## Allie Cat

HottiMegan said:


> Okay you Xbox owners.. I need some game suggestions. We finally broke down and got one over the weekend with the kinect doohikey.
> I know hubby want's a Halo game but he isn't sure what to get.. Which one would be best for him to start with?
> I would love some fun adventure games to share for me and Max. (or just me ) I am SOOO unfamiliar with games for the Xbox since i have been so Playstation oriented for like ever..
> So what games do you guys suggest? We're going to be getting Alex's hair cut this evening right next to a Game Stop, so you know, we have to go in  I hate having this big shiny new toy and only one lousy game to play on it!



Go for Halo 3 and Halo Reach. Both quite good. If he's a completionist, get Halo ODST and Halo Wars as well. But Halo 3 is the best to start with, assuming he's played Halo 1 and 2. If not, get those, they're compatible with the 360 and relatively cheap.

Adventure games - um, well, let's see... A lot of the best stuff is cross-platform. I hear Enslaved is good, that's on PS3 as well. If you're a fan of third-person shooters, Gears of War is a pretty popular one. Hmm. Mass Effect is a good series but it's more RPG than adventure.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Alicia Rose said:


> I hear Enslaved is good, that's on PS3 as well.


Enslaved is an awesome adventure game. 
i hear the Fable series is pretty decent, too. but i'm a PS3 user so what do i know


----------



## Allie Cat

disconnectedsmile said:


> Enslaved is an awesome adventure game.
> i hear the Fable series is pretty decent, too. but i'm a PS3 user so what do i know



I was put off too much by the first one to really get into the series. I hear I'm really missing out :x


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> Not quite sure just how I feel about it being on that list.
> 
> It's damned good, sure, and there's a lot of stuff to fill time (BLITZBALLLLLLLL), but beyond the original wow factor I had when first playing it with regard to graphics and such I haven't been all that enthusiastic about it. A whole world is crafted and populated, there's a varied cast of characters, and there's a couple huge twists that are not groundbreaking but well-done; but the lead character, Tidus, was lacking, and perhaps overcompensated for the silence of the main characters in previous games by not shutting up.
> 
> And some of the other twists- more character-based than anything else- become repetitive since it ends up being the same thing over and over again ("OMFG NO WAY" turns into "Oh, that person's that way too" pretty quick).
> 
> Also, Seymour isn't a fantastic villain. For a foe who you have to defeat on four separate occasions, he struck me as underwhelming and nothing in his story came as any sort of a revelation to me. Sin felt less like a villain and more like a force of nature, which worked in its favor with regard to menace but against it in terms of character.
> 
> Ultimately I find it a bit unimpressive on some essential levels, so I'm not sure whether or not it deserves make or just miss the cut of "100 best games of all time". I think that it's worth playing, and I have enjoyed playing through it a second and third time (the first half I think I appreciated more the second time around), but it's not nearly on the level of greatness of several of the other games in the series (VI, VII, XII).



I love Final Fantasy X sooo much on many levels. I've played it all the way through 3 times and probably have spent about 300 hours playing it since it came out. It definately needs to be on that list. I thought the storyline was really well done. I liked the twist and turns. Yes Tidas is annoying as hell, but he's a device more than anything else so you can learn the world through him.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

two words: MORRRRRRTAL KOOOMBAAAAAAT


----------



## Deven

I've ALMOST beaten Portal 2. The motion sickness prevents me from finishing it tonight.


----------



## pdgujer148

disconnectedsmile said:


> two words: MORRRRRRTAL KOOOMBAAAAAAT



Funny, I pronounce it MORRRRRDAL KOMBAAATS! in the same way that Trey Parker says "Matt Damon" or Peter Boyle says "Putting on the Ritz".

Still, I love the heck out of this crazy stupid franchise. The X-ray attacks make me smirk.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

So, through various quirks of my own life, I had never played a Grand Theft Auto game. Last weekend Steam had a sale on Rockstar stuff so I picked up GTA: Vice City for $2.50. 

Yep, pretty cool, I "get it" now. there's something quite fun in going on a rampage and stuff.

If only I had a better comp, I'd pick up GTA 4 the next time it goes on sale....


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just LoL.

Just played my third game with Caitlyn. Straight up Pwndizzle.
15 kills, no deaths, and 16 assists. Female British Sniper FTMFW lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile

pdgujer148 said:


> Funny, I pronounce it MORRRRRDAL KOMBAAATS! in the same way that Trey Parker says "Matt Damon" or Peter Boyle says "Putting on the Ritz".
> 
> Still, I love the heck out of this crazy stupid franchise. The X-ray attacks make me smirk.



some of the X-ray attacks made me wince, particularly Sub-Zero's.

i'm really liking this game, and to say it's the best Mortal Kombat game ever is simply an undeniable truth.
the story mode is a bit campy, but interesting for a long time MK fan like myself.


----------



## HottiMegan

Wewent to game stop and bought halo 3, viva pinata and create.(i think that's the name) well probably buy the kinect carnival game sometime soon too. The create game reminds me of The Incredible Machine, so I like it.


----------



## Gspoon

Got Mortal Kombat yesterday and holy moly, this game is amazing raisins! I don't even know where to begin, all I can tell you is that this game is exceptionally bloody and ridiculously bloody. So if you don't wanna see a lot of blood, this game is not for you!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Gspoon said:


> Got Mortal Kombat yesterday and holy moly, this game is amazing raisins! I don't even know where to begin, all I can tell you is that this game is exceptionally bloody and ridiculously bloody. So if you don't wanna see a lot of blood, this game is not for you!



likewise, if you've ever liked Mortal Kombat, even a little, you owe it to yourself to play it.


----------



## Xutjja

I just finished Dragon Age 2 (PC). Right now I'm playing Ragnarok Online and Heroes of Might & Magic Online.


----------



## Deven

I beat Portal 2! *happy dance*


----------



## disconnectedsmile

DevenDoom said:


> I beat Portal 2! *happy dance*



triumph. etc.


----------



## gangstadawg

DevenDoom said:


> I beat Portal 2! *happy dance*


which version? i know the ps3 version allows ps3 gamers and pc gamers to do co-op together since ps3 is now steam enabled (which also means that if you have a ps3 copy of portal you have a free copy for your pc because of your steam account). the sucky part is that so far 360 will not ever be steam enabled.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yeah, the iron grip of Microsoft. =\

Speaking of which, I'm double-dipping achievement points because I beat GTA4 on my 360 and got it on the steam sale with the episodes for $9.99!


----------



## gangstadawg

The Orange Mage said:


> Yeah, the iron grip of Microsoft. =\
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm double-dipping achievement points because I beat GTA4 on my 360 and got it on the steam sale with the episodes for $9.99!


steam may end up being the first company to "successfully" allow a multiplatform multiplayer game to be played on a any system (except 360) with or against some one else on a different system with out there being a issue or advantage given to a player based on platform. but then portal 2 is a really small game multiplayer wise lets see if they could pull that off in a game that has a larger amount of players (maybe ps3 will get counter strike source).


----------



## Fuzzy

Purchased the original Half Life on Steam, so I can finally get the in-jokes in Half Life 2.


----------



## Wagimawr

Force Unleashed II

It still doesn't make sense for it to take three hits to take out a stormtrooper WITH A LIGHTSABER but I'll go with it. Huzzah for controller-swinging, button mashing fun!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Streets of Rage Remake Version 5.0


----------



## CAMellie

Dungeon Siege: Throne of Agony on the PSP. I'm enjoying myself very much with this game.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> Streets of Rage Remake Version 5.0



omg one of my most favirote games of all time.

best.beat-em-up.ever.


----------



## BlueBurning

Bought Homefront a few days ago hoping it would be an amazing game only to be horribly disappointed so back to MLB 11.


----------



## Jon Blaze

HeavyDuty24 said:


> omg one of my most favirote games of all time.
> *
> best.beat-em-up.ever*.



After I played it the first time: I felt that could be argued. They made what was once considered one of the best beat 'em ups ever even better. I like final fight, but SoR shit on it in the 90s (ESPECIALLY the soundtrack; Some of the best game music of all time). This is just outright murder. lol

It just gets better and better.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jon Blaze said:


> Streets of Rage Remake Version 5.0


didnt that get a cease and desist order? there is always beats of rage which is based off of mugen.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> After I played it the first time: I felt that could be argued. They made what was once considered one of the best beat 'em ups ever even better. I like final fight, but SoR shit on it in the 90s (ESPECIALLY the soundtrack; Some of the best game music of all time). This is just outright murder. lol
> 
> It just gets better and better.




i totally agree with you man,i love Final Fight,Double Dragon,and Golden Axe but Streets Of Rage is the best.i spent most of my 90's childhood playing Streets Of Rage.and the Streets Of Rage music as you say is the best around,still sounds good today,it really was ahead of its time.i loved that techno house vibe it had.Yuzo Koshiro did the music,he was a pure musical genius,he did a awhole bunch of Sega music,including Sonic too i believe...i just got the SOF remake recently. :bow:


----------



## BoomSnap

Just dl'ed Minecraft. Need wood!!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

MORTAL. EFFING. KOMBAT. 

I never play video games, but my friend bought a copy to use on my 360 (she's a hardcore MK fanatic) and I've been highly addicted... first time since the first Mass Effect that I've really played a game for more than ten minutes!


----------



## Jon Blaze

gangstadawg said:


> didnt that get a cease and desist order? there is always beats of rage which is based off of mugen.



Well the main site is down anyway due to bandwidth. You just have to look around for the zips. I found my copy randomly. No viruses. All fun. lol



HeavyDuty24 said:


> i totally agree with you man,i love Final Fight,Double Dragon,and Golden Axe but Streets Of Rage is the best.i spent most of my 90's childhood playing Streets Of Rage.and the Streets Of Rage music as you say is the best around,still sounds good today,it really was ahead of its time.i loved that techno house vibe it had.Yuzo Koshiro did the music,he was a pure musical genius,he did a awhole bunch of Sega music,including Sonic too i believe...i just got the SOF remake recently. :bow:



My thoughts exactly. I honestly think Yuzo is one of the reasons I'm so into Electronic music. SoR was probably my first exposure to it as a young kid of... What? Seven years old when I started playing it? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

More Streets of Rage Remake and League of Legends.


----------



## Allie Cat

I just beat Portal 2 and now I'm starting on Enslaved. :3


----------



## BoomSnap

I picked up Crysis 2, Borderlands, and Portal 2. They're still in the shrink wrap. Minecraft is crack. I just found out you could make wood into charcoal. (Dur) This is how the world ends.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rented *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus *from my local Library last week, and I'm actually enjoying this game. Despite some rather crappy angles and the fact that my PS2 controller's left analog stick gets stuck in the up position, totally screwing me over in some parts. I'm in the clockwerk tower, or some such. Fighting some asshole owl looking robotic, uh, thing. 

HOPING to play *Dark Cloud*, soon. If the library can repair the disc and make it play.  [I used to own it, but an asshole ex-friend took that and my Spyro games and 'accidentally forgot' they were mine, and sold them for store credit.]


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> My thoughts exactly. I honestly think Yuzo is one of the reasons I'm so into Electronic music. SoR was probably my first exposure to it as a young kid of... What? Seven years old when I started playing it? lol



i totally agree man! i really think SOR is one of the many reasons i love techno so much till this day.SOR really was my first exposure to that techno/electric music sound,Yuzo was obviously a fan of it too.i think i was probably like 9 or 10 when i first started playing SOR.i still play it till this day,not just one of the greatest beat-em-up's of all time,one of the greatest games of all time in general.once i heard "Go-Straight" there was no turning back,i have been hooked on the electronic music ever since. :happy: another game that got me hooked on electronic music was Killer Instinct,once i heard Orchid's theme,i fell in love with it too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rented *Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus *from my local Library last week, and I'm actually enjoying this game. Despite some rather crappy angles and the fact that my PS2 controller's left analog stick gets stuck in the up position, totally screwing me over in some parts. I'm in the clockwerk tower, or some such. Fighting some asshole owl looking robotic, uh, thing.
> 
> HOPING to play *Dark Cloud*, soon. If the library can repair the disc and make it play.  [I used to own it, but an asshole ex-friend took that and my Spyro games and 'accidentally forgot' they were mine, and sold them for store credit.]



wow a library you can rent games from? wth? WHY haven't i found a library like that!!!! LOL.Sly is great,i freakin LOVE Dark Cloud,ecspecially DC2 although it had Kingdom Hearts elements but all good i loved the cel-shaded visuals DC2 had :happy:,ah brings back good memories.:happy: im still waiting for Dark Cloud 3,come on Sony.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More LoL and SoR Remake.

I never thought I'd open to Nunu, but I just keep getting better. I think my first game I was 9-4. Last game I was 15-3 with 22 assists. Absolute Zero is awesome. lol


----------



## Deacone

In the last month I have played.

Half Life 2 
(plus episode 1 and 2) : COMPLETE

Dragon age : COMPLETE

Dragon Age 2 : COMPLETE

Portal : COMPLETE

Portal 2 : COMPLETE

I've been a busy bunny ^_^


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 Beat Sly Coopers! [But I didn't find everything, [email protected]?! ]


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm revisiting Ratchet and Clank on the PS3


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy X - Zanarkand. Training up my fighters to take on the Spectral Keeper and Yunalesca after that...phew...


----------



## Mathias

Any updates on the PS3 online fiasco?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Been doing another playthrough of Fallout 3, this time the GOTY edition. I sidequest and explore like nuts, so I'm level 19 and the Enclave haven't even raided Project Purity yet = P

Also just recently played through Borderlands. I keep my EVE Online accounts going for skill training, but don't really have time to play it (also, various in game events have caused me to no longer be in a 0.0 alliance where I could get away with being inactive most of the week, and I don't feel like hunting right now).

Also play LoL, usually a game a night, usually vs AI. It's cheap, I know, but regular PvP is so hit or miss and I guess I'm concerned that ranked will be too. If you want to look me up, though, I go by Schattenjaeger.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Been doing another playthrough of Fallout 3, this time the GOTY edition. I sidequest and explore like nuts, so I'm level 19 and the Enclave haven't even raided Project Purity yet = P
> 
> Also just recently played through Borderlands. I keep my EVE Online accounts going for skill training, but don't really have time to play it (also, various in game events have caused me to no longer be in a 0.0 alliance where I could get away with being inactive most of the week, and I don't feel like hunting right now).
> 
> Also play LoL, usually a game a night, usually vs AI. It's cheap, I know, but regular PvP is so hit or miss and I guess I'm concerned that ranked will be too. If you want to look me up, though, I go by Schattenjaeger.


i like fo3 (pc version OFC) but since Newvegas has been out i havnt touched fallout 3.i just mod the hell out off it.

how about a lil crysis 2 for fallout NV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiMGm0zFl-0

and yes the models are ripped from crysis 2.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Any updates on the PS3 online fiasco?



Some PSN services to return this week, full services 'within this month' - joystiq

and in an effort to make up for the security breach, Sony is offering the following:
_"While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, the company is committed to helping its customers protect their personal data and will provide a complimentary offering to assist users in enrolling in identity theft protection services and/or similar programs. The implementation will be at a local level and further details will be made available shortly in each region."_

(source: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/30/press-release-some-playstation-network-and-qriocity-services-to-be-available-this-week)


----------



## BoomSnap

Word on the street is Sony is going to offer everyone PSN+ free for a month and throw in some free games for this debacle. Nothing like a $9.99 game to make up for someone stealing your identity and taking your credit score down 300 points.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BoomSnap said:


> Word on the street is Sony is going to offer everyone PSN+ free for a month and throw in some free games for this debacle. Nothing like a $9.99 game to make up for someone stealing your identity and taking your credit score down 300 points.



about that...


disconnectedsmile said:


> in an effort to make up for the security breach, Sony is offering the following:
> _"While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, the company is committed to helping its customers protect their personal data and will provide a complimentary offering to assist users in enrolling in identity theft protection services and/or similar programs. The implementation will be at a local level and further details will be made available shortly in each region."_
> 
> (source: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/30/press-release-some-playstation-network-and-qriocity-services-to-be-available-this-week)


----------



## Adamantoise

Ha-I beat that Yunalesca,and now I'm free to go wherever I want! Ha haha!
Omega Ruins,here I come!

Also,started a new game on Pokemon Diamond,because the save file messed up >,< never mind.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

disconnectedsmile said:


> about that...



http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/139988/20110501/playstation-network-to-be-restored-with-perks.htm

Of course, I got out of consoling years ago (the newest console I own is an N64), so this doesn't affect/bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Commander Keen

I'm playing Planescape: Torment for the first time.
Also playing some X-COM: UFO Defense, and playing way more Team Fortress 2


----------



## Blackjack

Adamantoise said:


> Ha-I beat that Yunalesca,and now I'm free to go wherever I want! Ha haha!
> Omega Ruins,here I come!
> 
> Also,started a new game on Pokemon Diamond,because the save file messed up >,< never mind.



Omega Ruins? I hope that you either levelled up like a mofo or enjoy being fucked in the butt by monsters.


----------



## HottiMegan

Gamestop sucked us in to buying Portal 2 since it was on sale for $40. So we started playing it. Max, my 8 year old, is already on level 4. I'm quite impressed by him! 
I just started so am still doing the training part.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Commander Keen said:


> I'm playing Planescape: Torment for the first time.
> Also playing some X-COM: UFO Defense, and playing way more Team Fortress 2



+1 for Doukutsu Monogatari (I hope I spelled that right) plushie!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Commander Keen said:


> I'm playing Planescape: Torment for the first time.



Hope you enjoy it--the game changed my life.


----------



## Adamantoise

Blackjack said:


> Omega Ruins? I hope that you either levelled up like a mofo or enjoy being fucked in the butt by monsters.



Indeed. Preparation is key afore entering that wretched place-some of the monsters aren't so hard really. I only really have greivances with the Great Malboros-Ultima and Omega Weapon are both complete jokes.


----------



## BoomSnap

The gods smiled on me today fellow nerds. Gamestop had the DJ Hero 2 Bundle new in the box for only 20 dollars. 

/scratch scratch scratch


----------



## elina86

Last weekend my cousins gave me 8 NES games, one of which is Metroid, 
which I've been playing for a few hours now. And I think it's a good game.


----------



## Noir

Marvel vs capcom 3 
Mortal kombat 
Rift
Xenogears

Definitely looking forward to Brink in a few days.


----------



## pdgujer148

Portal 2. Stephen Merchant rocks.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> Portal 2. Stephen Merchant rocks.



Agreed - this is the first game (well, since the first Portal) that's made me laugh out loud.

I'll never look at a potato the same way again thanks to GLaDOS...

Brilliant game in every conceivable way.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL.
New week of champs. So far mixed results. I suck with Katarina and Sona, but I did surprisingly well with Renekton.


----------



## HottiMegan

I really like Portal 2! This is my first game that's first person POV. I am really bad at aiming myself to the point that hubby laughs at me and tells me i suck 
It's fun though. I like the puzzle aspect of it!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> LoL.
> New week of champs. So far mixed results. I suck with Katarina and Sona, but I did surprisingly well with Renekton.



Katarina is my all-time favorite. She's incredibly tactics intensive, and is more sensitive to disables than many other champs, but she's positively lethal in the right situations. She pairs very well with Amumu or Morgana, and also with Lux, Galio, or just about anyone with a stun or snare. Her two most frequently used abilities scale on both AD and AP, making her a great hybrid (Shunpo may also have been tweaked that way, I'll have to check later). I tend to build her with Ionian boots, 3x Gunblades, and if the game's still going at that point, any combination of a Voidstaff, Rylai's Scepter, another Gunblade, Spirit Visage, Lich Bane (you lose a bit to the Mana portion of the item, but gain in the buff to AD after a Shunpo), or Warmog's (if she needs lots more HP). For masteries I run 22/6/2, with the utilities being teleport and ghost buffs. Keep in mind Kat's abilities all proc as Mdmg, and you should only really AA with her to finish a chase, hit after shunpo, or kill minions. Best of all, Kat's passive will instantly recharge her basic abilities if you are involved in an enemy kill, and 3-4 such involvements will refresh your ult instantly as well. This makes her exceptionally good at chain-ganking in team fights, if you make sure not to go in too soon. Another nifty thing to keep in mind; her ult will detect and hit cloaked champions, giving you a bit of warning to their presence (the ult will light up) and potentially giving you an easy kill as you 10x stab an unsuspecting enemy.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Commander Keen said:


> I'm playing Planescape: Torment for the first time.
> Also playing some X-COM: UFO Defense, and playing way more Team Fortress 2



nice choice! Planescape is a masterpiece.:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Planescape: Torment? * Winning game is Winning! =D

Nice choice, I Must say. 


I'm not really playing much lately, just Pokemon White. I've kind of got a Gamer-A.D.D thing going on, but I really want to play like.. Something! I just don't know what, yet.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Planescape: Torment? * Winning game is Winning! =D
> 
> Nice choice, I Must say.
> 
> 
> I'm not really playing much lately, just Pokemon White. I've kind of got a Gamer-A.D.D thing going on, but I really want to play like.. Something! I just don't know what, yet.



i hate it when that happens,sometimes i have so many games i just don't know what to play.then sometimes i know exactly what.XD


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't really wanna play anything I have, but I put a hold on some games at my library so I'm hoping they'll come in soon. =) 


I think it's the spoiled brat in me, I wanna play something I don't already know. [Plus, new games are new, where-as old games sometimes feel like .. I dunno, a bit of a chore.]

*Edit-- I'm now addicted to "Gardens of Time" on Facebook. I'm a sucker for seek-and-find games.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Another cheap Steam pickup, *SimCity 4*. Haven't done anything but the tutorials yet, but I think I'll take to it well enough.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Anything past SC2k is too involved for me. I miss the days when you rushed Arcologies and then basked in the splendor of a population in the millions.

Oh, and military bases ported into SimCopter. Good times.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

dear lord i miss the PSN. 
it's really depressing to play Rock Band 3 and not see my leaderboard rankings after each song.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

disconnectedsmile said:


> dear lord i miss the PSN.
> it's really depressing to play Rock Band 3 and not see my leaderboard rankings after each song.



yeah will all miss PSN man.  i hope Sony resolves this quickly.


----------



## HottiMegan

I too miss my PSN. I check every day, hoping it's back. 

As for my gaming, i got Sims Medieval. It's fun but still learning how to do it really.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HottiMegan said:


> I too miss my PSN. I check every day, hoping it's back.



PlayStation Network to return by May 31 - via destructoid.com


----------



## HottiMegan

disconnectedsmile said:


> PlayStation Network to return by May 31 - via destructoid.com



Seems like all the blogs and websites have a lot of speculation but Sony isn't giving anything concrete. I just hope they get it back sooner than later.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> dear lord i miss the PSN.
> it's really depressing to play Rock Band 3 and not see my leaderboard rankings after each song.


makes me glad that i play my pc more than my consoles. not that im trying to gloat. hopefully sony has learned from there screw up. even xbox live isnt that bad.


----------



## squidge dumpling

I've been playing Fable 3 and now have Portal 2 to try now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Going to go pick up "Scooby Doo - First Frights" from the library and play it with my brother. Fingers crossed it's decent!


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, i just wasted 3 hours playing Medieval Sims.. Such a fun game!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Scooby Doo game is fun! I like that it's easy to play with my 8 year old brother, and the controls are sort-of like Lego Batman, so we're both kind-of used to them! I mean, I'd give it a 6 or 7 out of 10.  Happy Day! [Still waiting for "Wonder World: Amusement Parks" Wii game to come in, which it should soon, I've had a hold on it for like..a month now. xD]


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> makes me glad that i play my pc more than my consoles. not that im trying to gloat. hopefully sony has learned from there screw up. even xbox live isnt that bad.



I'd hope that if something like this happened to XBL Microsoft would have a team ready to fix it asap. The execs at Sony are like chickens with their heads cut off. Who cares how it happened or who did it. Just fix it!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> The execs at Sony are like chickens with their heads cut off.


this.
i'm a hardcore sony fanboy, and i don't apologize for it.
but even I think this whole situation is ridiculous and completely fucked beyond repair.
if it weren't for all the money i've invested in my PS3 already (rock band instruments, rock band dlc, over $100 worth of downloaded games), i'd make the switch to the RRoD machine.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Played SoR remake on the plane ride back. 

About to dig into some Diablo II and LoL today. New week of heroes for me to fail with. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

So I'm renting a room in a house, and I now have an xbox 360 I can use along with an Wii..
Just been playing LoL, Black Ops, and UFC Undisputed 2010. Finally got around to playing the latter, and I like it so far. Still have to learn submissions though.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Playstation Network is back up. you can play games online again. Playstation Store is still down, though.


----------



## danielson123

Playing through Legend of Dragoon for the first time on my own. Damn that's a long ass game.


----------



## Lamia

Dark Cloud on the PS2

I love this game a lot. I played it once all the way to the last battle and had to sell my ps2 so never got to finish it. So I am playing it through again. Just as much fun this time as it was the last time.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> Playstation Network is back up. you can play games online again. Playstation Store is still down, though.



but for how long will it stay up?


----------



## luvbigfellas

All hail to my PS3:Saints Row 2, Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock, the Tomb Raider Trilogy, my downloaded FFVII.


----------



## gangstadawg

luvbigfellas said:


> All hail to my PS3:Saints Row 2, Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock, the Tomb Raider Trilogy, my downloaded FFVII.



untill it YLOD. im just kidding.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

luvbigfellas said:


> All hail to my PS3:Saints Row 2, Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock, the Tomb Raider Trilogy, my downloaded FFVII.



Rock Band 3 is lightyears ahead of Guitar Hero: WoR (which game is still getting regular DLC again?)
and FFVII has a sloppy mess of a combat system and has not aged well at all. anyone who declares this their favorite FF game is clearly looking at it through crush colored eyes.
/flamebaiting


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

disconnectedsmile said:


> Rock Band 3 is lightyears ahead of Guitar Hero: WoR (which game is still getting regular DLC again?)
> and FFVII has a sloppy mess of a combat system and has not aged well at all. anyone who declares this their favorite FF game is clearly looking at it through crush colored eyes.
> /flamebaiting


FFVI is the best; it hails from back in the day when GFX and Audio weren't the greatest, and as such it's very long and has a solid story. FFVII gets some of that love, while still having somewhat improved graphics and sound.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> FFVI is the best; it hails from back in the day when GFX and Audio weren't the greatest, and as such it's very long and has a solid story.



all of this.

you have to consider: this game pushes a brilliant, emotionally stirring story with rich characterization (the likes of which has *arguably* [emphasis on arguably] not been seen in any FF game since), and an unforgettable soundtrack... and it does so on mere 16-bit hardware. hardware that is downright primitive when compared to the PS1, PS2, and PS3.

for a 16-bit game to do all these things is nothing short of an achievement.


----------



## littlefairywren

squidge dumpling said:


> I've been playing Fable 3 and now have Portal 2 to try now.



Ooh I'd love to know what you think of Portal 2, squidge. I've started gaming again and am playing AC Brotherhood, and totally loving it! I did try playing Fallout 3, but that made me sick lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Super Monkeyball wtf-ever can suck my [non-existant] left testicle. It's too hard! :doh: (Especially playing with Wii-motes that have been dropped/thrown to the ground/abused by the 8 year old)


----------



## Mathias

I'm playing through Assassin's Creed 2. I'm actually going to try and finish it this time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

disconnectedsmile said:


> all of this.
> 
> you have to consider: this game pushes a brilliant, emotionally stirring story with rich characterization (the likes of which has *arguably* [emphasis on arguably] not been seen in any FF game since), and an unforgettable soundtrack... and it does so on mere 16-bit hardware. hardware that is downright primitive when compared to the PS1, PS2, and PS3.
> 
> for a 16-bit game to do all these things is nothing short of an achievement.



IIRC, the extra gfx and audio goodies made possible by the 64 bit architecture took so much more space, that the CD media they used couldn't effectively hold so much of it, and the length and story complexity faltered. Oddly enough, because of the lower quality of those outputs, they could do more with them, and dedicate more of the cartridge to story stuff.


----------



## luvbigfellas

disconnectedsmile said:


> Rock Band 3 is lightyears ahead of Guitar Hero: WoR (which game is still getting regular DLC again?)
> and FFVII has a sloppy mess of a combat system and has not aged well at all. anyone who declares this their favorite FF game is clearly looking at it through crush colored eyes.
> /flamebaiting



I don't like Rock Band. Plus, for me, having all the instruments is pointless whether in Rock Band OR Guitar Hero as I have no one to play them with. I like Guitar Hero. *shrugs* I don't care if you do. lol 

And FFVII is classic. Again, I don't care if you like it, I do.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Oh, I like FFVII, don't get me wrong, I'm just saying, FFVI is the best in the series.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't like Rock Band. Plus, for me, having all the instruments is pointless whether in Rock Band OR Guitar Hero as I have no one to play them with.



it's not just about the peripherals. Rock Band 3 is just a superior game with more ways to play, a better variety of music, weekly DLC releases to bolster your playlists, and more refined gameplay filled with subtle, yet important, tweaks to the player interface.
regardless of preference, there's simply no denying that Rock Band 3 is the finest rhythm/music game ever produced.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Uh oh. I sense a Mac/PC bloodwar coming...


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Uh oh. I sense a Mac/PC bloodwar coming...



prolly not gaming wise since mac really wast meant for gaming. beside there still is the pc vs console war which is just stupid.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Diamond,on the way to getting the final badge..._finally_...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> beside there still is the pc vs console war which is just stupid.



i'll leave this here without commentary.


gangstadawg said:


> but pc gamers are net necessarly elitest but its actual FACT that the games on pc generally are better than the console versions due too hardware differences (how the game performs and looks) and what pc gamers are allowed to do with a game that the console crowd wishes they could do with that same game. a person has a choice to what system they play on which is fine. i was just stating the fact (even the makers of the game i was talking about even say its the best version) that a particular game is actually better on pc.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'll leave this here without commentary.



im mean the fanboys that help start it by hyping up a system and sony fanbots was the worst of it. even the 360 fanboys didnt even try to compare 360 with pcs since they are technically both from microsoft. sony fanboys did try to compare which was stupid since the hardware there system is based around is pretty old (mainly the rsx graphics chip). i can agree with comparing different games but it gets stupid comparing console hardware to PC hardware which i feel the fanboys should stop doing that.
i go through this enough at work (i work at a computer store) with newcomers trying to get into pc gaming coming from console thinking it will cost $5000 for a gaming pc that will beat a console (mainly in the graphics department).


----------



## Lamia

Blackjack said:


> Omega Ruins? I hope that you either levelled up like a mofo or enjoy being fucked in the butt by monsters.



The best strategy with Omega Ruins is stay next to the save point. Kill monster...save...kill monster save...rinse repeat until you get the no encounters bangle and can move freely around and do the other fun stuff in there. 

It's tedious though...I went to play it yesterday and was like meh...and turned it off. 

I can beat the game right now if I want to, but I am trying to complete everyones sphere grid...it's like a compulsion.


----------



## Adamantoise

Lamia said:


> The best strategy with Omega Ruins is stay next to the save point. Kill monster...save...kill monster save...rinse repeat until you get the no encounters bangle and can move freely around and do the other fun stuff in there.



I fully endorse this message.  That's my strategy too.


----------



## luvbigfellas

You have your opinions about Rock Band and I have mine. I just happen to like Guitar Hero better.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

luvbigfellas said:


> You have your opinions about Rock Band and I have mine. I just happen to like Guitar Hero better.



*Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock* - Metascore *72 out of 100* based on 65 Critics (http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/guitar-hero-warriors-of-rock)

*Rock Band 3* - Metascore *93 out of 100* based on 57 Critics (http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/rock-band-3)

maybe it _is_ just my opinion, but it seems to be a pretty goddamn popular one.

/discussion


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Uh oh. I sense a Mac/PC bloodwar coming...





gangstadawg said:


> prolly not gaming wise since mac really wast meant for gaming. beside there still is the pc vs console war which is just stupid.





disconnectedsmile said:


> i'll leave this here without commentary.





gangstadawg said:


> im mean the fanboys that help start it by hyping up a system and sony fanbots was the worst of it. even the 360 fanboys didnt even try to compare 360 with pcs since they are technically both from microsoft. sony fanboys did try to compare which was stupid since the hardware there system is based around is pretty old (mainly the rsx graphics chip). i can agree with comparing different games but it gets stupid comparing console hardware to PC hardware which i feel the fanboys should stop doing that.
> i go through this enough at work (i work at a computer store) with newcomers trying to get into pc gaming coming from console thinking it will cost $5000 for a gaming pc that will beat a console (mainly in the graphics department).



I was metaphorically comparing smile and luv's argument over Rock Band vs GH to be like the classic Mac vs PC fight.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Black Ops and UFC Undisputed 2010.

I brought a father and son together to play the game. Knocking each other out on a game and bonding. MMA and I help families. lol


----------



## Chimpi

It's games like Black Ops that make me wish I had a Playstation 3. I've got Call of Duty for the computer, and I play it every now and then, but I think Black Ops is a step further into a better direction. Spent hours and hours into the darkest hours of the night at my brothers house during the winter time playing it.

Other than that, still just playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## gangstadawg

Chimpi said:


> It's games like Black Ops that make me wish I had a Playstation 3. I've got Call of Duty for the computer, and I play it every now and then, but I think Black Ops is a step further into a better direction. Spent hours and hours into the darkest hours of the night at my brothers house during the winter time playing it.
> 
> Other than that, still just playing World of Warcraft.



you can get black ops for the pc.but once battlefield 3 comes out expect people to say "call of what?" especially the PC version since its lead platform they used for development.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I was metaphorically comparing smile and luv's argument over Rock Band vs GH to be like the classic Mac vs PC fight.



that's not a fair comparison. unlike RB and GH, both mac AND pc have strong points.
RB is like mac and pc combined. GH is like... uh... i dunno. beta max?


----------



## pdgujer148

L.A. Noire. I am 2.5 cases past the tutorial and i am in love with this game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

God I hope they do a PC port of that game.


----------



## BlueBurning

Have gone to playing Black Ops online and hoping to pick up LA Noire today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

UFC Undisputed 2010 this morning.

I love how overpowered Brock Lesnar is. He's suddenly really good at kickboxing as well as grappling. Yea. That sure is realistic THQ. lol :doh:


----------



## Edens_heel

Picked up LA Noire, but have to wait a little bit before sinking into it due to sudden contract work/personal projects. Can't wait though, as LA Confidential might be my favourite film (it's constantly fighting neck and neck against Raiders of the Lost Ark for the top spot...)


----------



## elina86

During this week I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time, 
and I've decided to try several different "challenges" or going through certain 
places in a slightly different order just for fun. 

For example, last time I played the game through I went through the 
Water Temple before even going for the Fire Temple. And maybe someday 
I'll try to play the game through with only three hearts.

I think it's always nice to have some challenge in a video game.


----------



## Edens_heel

elina86 said:


> During this week I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time,
> and I've decided to try several different "challenges" or going through certain
> places in a slightly different order just for fun.
> 
> For example, last time I played the game through I went through the
> Water Temple before even going for the Fire Temple. And maybe someday
> I'll try to play the game through with only three hearts.
> 
> I think it's always nice to have some challenge in a video game.



Was just thinking about OoT recently, as it and Majora's Mask are the only two Zelda games (not counting the CD-i trash titles) that I haven't played... something about the 3D Zelda games has just never felt right, but I intend to force myself into giving it another shot soon.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

They're both great fun.

Oni Link ftw!


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL.
New week of champions.
Only played one round with Miss Fortune (Always good with her), and played my first round with Xin Zhao. Holy shit. He is straight up nasty. lol


----------



## Mathias

Bulletstorm is so much fun!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I IP'd Vayne and I plan to RP Casseiopia when she goes on sale in a couple days. Vayne is nice as a DPS with assassin tendencies. Cass can be evil if you're good at laying down your poison.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I put a hold at the library for "Sonic and Mario and the winter olympics" and "Sega All-stars Racing" I really hope they're good. I also put a hold on "Silent Hill: Shattered Memories" which I'm SO excited about. xD


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another round with Xin Zhao. He eats squishes for breakfast. Such a beast. lol ASIAN DEVASTATION!! lol


----------



## geekgamer01

I've been bouncing back and forth between playing Fallout 2 on my laptop, and James Bond Goldeneye on my Nintendo 64. And yes I totally still have a n64, Im just old-school cool like that, haha


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Outtrigger and Power Stone currently.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not playing it yet but plan to give if a shot during Alex's nap today. L.A. Noire. Hubby picked it up yesterday and it looks awesome! I love a good mystery and i think I could have fun doing this. It's great Rock Star quality from the hours i watched hubby play last night.


----------



## elina86

Yesterday I started playing Ocarina of Time once again, and this time 
I set myself a challenge of playing with only three hearts. So far I've 
finished all dungeons up to and including Water Temple.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

That is a challenge... there are things that will one-shot you with only 3 hearts.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

the Rock Band 3 servers came back online. 
and Mortal Kombat (9) is temporarily allowing PS3 users to play online without using the Kombat Pass (due to the PSN fiasco).
so yeah, i've been playing those.


----------



## elina86

I just finished playing Ocarina of Time with only three hearts, 
and it wouldn't have been possible if I hadn't had any 
fairies with me (I used 8 or so of them during the entire game).

Anyway, it felt like quite an accomplishment to me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Just played Alpha Protocol for the last... 10 or 11 hours. Game's not for everyone, but I enjoy action titles with light shooter elements... stuff like ME 1 and 2, Fallout 3, Borderlands.

The game has a few technical hiccups, the voice acting is both good and bad, and the gunplay is, of course, not up to Tom Clancy standards. But losing track of 11 hours has to count for something = P


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Will forever be playing Torchlight  Finally beat Pokemon White Version, and still stuck in Metroid: Other M. 

I need a new game for my DS that rocks. Any suggestions?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

TheNowhereMan said:


> I need a new game for my DS that rocks. Any suggestions?



what have/haven't you played? what kinds of games do you enjoy?
these are questions that must be answered before yours.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

disconnectedsmile said:


> what have/haven't you played? what kinds of games do you enjoy?
> these are questions that must be answered before yours.



Not a fan of FPS, I love Monster/Creature taming games, Puzzle games, Tactics Games, anything but FPS really lol


----------



## Mishty

Black Op's with the cousin, god I love the Nazi zombies....


----------



## disconnectedsmile

TheNowhereMan said:


> Not a fan of FPS, I love Monster/Creature taming games, Puzzle games, Tactics Games, anything but FPS really lol



the Pokemon series are obvious choices for your collecting game needs. but may i also suggest Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker for the DS? it's a nice balance between monster collecting and JRPG tropes. pretty enjoyable, actually.

puzzle games? i HIGHLY suggest Meteos. Puzzle Quest is quite fun, too.

tactics games? Disgaea DS cannot be recommended enough. it's VERY grind heavy, and kinda difficult, but very rewarding. it also does a good job of spinning the tactics genre on its head and making it feel very fresh and original. worth your time and money.


----------



## Edens_heel

Currently embroiled in the drug that is Picross 3D. Obsessed with getting a perfect score on every freaking puzzle (so far managed to do so on 310). Fuck, that is not a game for the OCD, just-one-more-and-I'll-call-it-a-night individual. Started up LA Noire on the weekend - digging it, but won't have a chance to really sink my teeth into it for some time due to outside projects.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Portal 2 !!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Pokemon series are obvious choices for your collecting game needs. but may i also suggest Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker for the DS? it's a nice balance between monster collecting and JRPG tropes. pretty enjoyable, actually.
> 
> puzzle games? i HIGHLY suggest Meteos. Puzzle Quest is quite fun, too.
> 
> tactics games? Disgaea DS cannot be recommended enough. it's VERY grind heavy, and kinda difficult, but very rewarding. it also does a good job of spinning the tactics genre on its head and making it feel very fresh and original. worth your time and money.



Obvioudly i play pokemon, will have to give dragon quest a try, Meteos owns my soul, one of the best games ever.


----------



## semtex81

Portal 2 is great, really enjoyed playing that.

downloaded both Braid and Limbo a while ago, both are great, but the latter is fantastic. 

trying to play LA noire, but kind of upset that going around randomly shooting people is not an option. what up with that Rockstar?


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex and Max have been interested in the mini game Ratchet and Clank Quest for Booty. They can't do most of it so i have been playing that with/for them


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HottiMegan said:


> Alex and Max have been interested in the mini game Ratchet and Clank Quest for Booty. They can't do most of it so i have been playing that with/for them



Ratchet and Clank are proof that Nintendo aren't the only ones who can produce memorable, endearing, character-oriented platform games.


----------



## HottiMegan

disconnectedsmile said:


> Ratchet and Clank are proof that Nintendo aren't the only ones who can produce memorable, endearing, character-oriented platform games.



Very true. I totally love the Ratchet and Clank series! I'm looking forward to October for the new one that has a multi-player mode!


----------



## Mathias

New Super Smash Bros at E3?







Full Story Here


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> New Super Smash Bros at E3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Story Here



i'll believe it when i see it and still won't care


----------



## gangstadawg

heard about some of the specs for the new wii successor. its going to have a ATI/AMD r700 chip for graphics which if thats true that will mean the graphics card is going to be based on the radeon 4000 series cards which is 2 generations old but has a good chance of being more powerful than either the ps3 or the x360 until there successor systems comes out.


----------



## Jon Blaze

New LoL week

-Played one round with Amumu. Interesting. I went 8-3.
-Played one with Kennen. I think it would take me some time to get good with him, but I thought he was fun to play.
- I've mostly played with Vayne and Caitlyn. I tried the basic recommended items build. That seems to work for me with Vayne. She's still an iffy Character for me. Sometimes I absolutely dominate, and others I have struggled with.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mathias said:


> New Super Smash Bros at E3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Story Here



wow i heard rumors that Strife was going to be what Brawl was going to be called,but Strife may be for the new nintendo console which makes sense,i hope Skyward Sword is playable at E3.well a new Smash Brothers usually comes out like every 6 or 7 years so not sure about this one yet.LOL but looks intriguing! let's hope for more characters from Super Mario World and Zelda this time,and various other Nintendo games!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> New LoL week
> 
> -Played one round with Amumu. Interesting. I went 8-3.
> -Played one with Kennen. I think it would take me some time to get good with him, but I thought he was fun to play.
> - I've mostly played with Vayne and Caitlyn. I tried the basic recommended items build. That seems to work for me with Vayne. She's still an iffy Character for me. Sometimes I absolutely dominate, and others I have struggled with.



I play AD Vayne against mostly squishies, and AS Vayne if the enemy is getting a lot of armor, since silver bolts penetrates armor but needs to stack to do so.


----------



## penguin

I got my sims mojo back tonight. I haven't played it in about 4 months. And now it's 1am and I'm gonna regret staying up so late, but it's worth it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've played this week: 
Sonic and Mario at the Winter Olympics (Wii)
Sonic & Sega Racing (Wii)
Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning (PS2)
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories (PS2)
Ghostbusters (Wii)

Gotta admit, I really like the Silent Hill game, and the Winter Olympics game. =) But I really do love the Ghostbusters game most. xD


----------



## Mathias

I really hope Nintendo doesn't show off some kind of gimmick control scheme with their next console at E3, if they even show it. I can't stand the Wii motion controlled games. In my eyes they dropped the ball by not having a standard control option for their heavy hitter games.


----------



## Mathias

I've seriously never hated an antagonist in a video game as much as I have the antagonist of Bulletstorm. I was screaming at my TV when all was said and done.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm really REALLY close to beating *Silent Hill: Shattered Memories* but it's due back tomorrow to the library, and my brother is sleeping on the couch so I can't play it. FUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm really REALLY close to beating *Silent Hill: Shattered Memories* but it's due back tomorrow to the library, and my brother is sleeping on the couch so I can't play it. FUUUUUUUUUUU




Scratch that post. I just went and beat it for the first time, with the 'Sleaze and Sirens" Ending.


----------



## Deacone

Has anyone played LA Noire or Brink? I wanna buy it but I'm still getting people's opinions


----------



## gangstadawg

Deacone said:


> Has anyone played LA Noire or Brink? I wanna buy it but I'm still getting people's opinions



from what i hear brink was kinda a flop.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I really hope Nintendo doesn't show off some kind of gimmick control scheme with their next console at E3, if they even show it. I can't stand the Wii motion controlled games. In my eyes they dropped the ball by not having a standard control option for their heavy hitter games.



well at least nintendo is trying to step there game up but lets see what happens at E3. still there is no word from sony or microsoft about there successor systems and i hope sony doesnt get stupid and make the ps4 a bitch to program for like ps3 was.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Deacone said:


> Has anyone played LA Noire?



L.A. Noire is one of those games that you have to experience for yourself. it really is a remarkable, wonderfully produced game. 
but if you're expecting balls out GTA style action, then this definitely isn't your game. it's slower paced, and heavy on detective work and sleuthing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 <3 <3 SQUEE! The Local Library managed to fix [or replaced] *Dark Cloud*!!!!! /Joygasm


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i'm way behind the times, but i rented Saints Row 2. 
this game is the first game i've played in YEARS that made me pull an all-nighter.
it's like a more fun version of GTA4. pure, raw fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

GTA4 is way better. Gunplay is better, vehicle control is WAY better, graphics are better. Voice acting is better...

Okay, the music selection in SR2 is a little better. Got me to buy some mp3s on Amazon = P And there is generally more game to play (although it gets boring fast).


----------



## HottiMegan

Deacone said:


> Has anyone played LA Noire or Brink? I wanna buy it but I'm still getting people's opinions



LA Noire is really cool. It's almost like playing a movie. I am really enjoying it. I am a big fan of it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> GTA4 is way better. Gunplay is better, vehicle control is WAY better, graphics are better. Voice acting is better...
> 
> Okay, the music selection in SR2 is a little better. Got me to buy some mp3s on Amazon = P And there is generally more game to play (although it gets boring fast).



i never said SR2 was better than GTA4. i only said it's more fun. it's over the top and bombastic, whereas GTA4 tried to take itself seriously (at least more so than other GTA games).


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> i never said SR2 was better than GTA4. i only said it's more fun. it's over the top and bombastic, whereas GTA4 tried to take itself seriously (at least more so than other GTA games).



SR2 on pc sucked ass due to them not optomising it and not patching it and it didnt get the DLCs. GTA4 was some what worse.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> SR2 on pc sucked ass due to them not optomising it and not patching it and it didnt get the DLCs. GTA4 was some what worse.



Ummm... I've got the GTA4 DLCs... I also love the fact that cars handle naturally. I have to *hold down* an arrow key to turn. I don't tap it and veer off 20 degrees or so. Character motion doesn't look like a rag doll having its strings yanked; it's fluid. Slamming your car into a solid object hard enough to get thrown 40 feet into a building and dying on impact... Intentionally hitting motorcyclists because the KE transfer physics are awesome...

I guess I'm not really arguing which game is better. I'm arguing which is more polished. GTA4 is much more polished. I like polish.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Ummm... I've got the GTA4 DLCs... I also love the fact that cars handle naturally. I have to *hold down* an arrow key to turn. I don't tap it and veer off 20 degrees or so. Character motion doesn't look like a rag doll having its strings yanked; it's fluid. Slamming your car into a solid object hard enough to get thrown 40 feet into a building and dying on impact... Intentionally hitting motorcyclists because the KE transfer physics are awesome...
> 
> I guess I'm not really arguing which game is better. I'm arguing which is more polished. GTA4 is much more polished. I like polish.



no i was saying the pc version of sr2 didnt get the DLCs. GTA4 pc version did. but gta4 still some what has performance issues due to the fact it wasnt really optimise.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I guess I'm not really arguing which game is better. I'm arguing which is more polished. GTA4 is much more polished.



can't argue with that. it's kinda like comparing Sex Pistols to Led Zeppelin. guess which one of those two i like better


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> no i was saying the pc version of sr2 didnt get the DLCs. GTA4 pc version did. but gta4 still some what has performance issues due to the fact it wast really optimise.



Yeah, okay, I'll give you that.

There was DLC for SR2? Huh.

I still hate the control jerkiness. Close maneuvers in Bangers on Fire are not fun when tapping gas + steer = into the pool of water instead of around it.

If there was one thing about SR2 I liked, it was, admittedly, making my avatar a nice plump chick in almost nothing and heals = P


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Playstation Store is back online. i'm downloading the MotorStorm Apocalypse demo right now (currently 10:41PM, PST).


----------



## gangstadawg

take a look at this house mod for fallout new vegas.

http://youtu.be/CC9gRc5Oq50

gotta love modders they make games EVEN better.

now if we could only extract the models from halo reach.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Woah.

DL'd.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am super impressed that my 2 year old Alex can have Ratchet ride the grind rails and have him jump at appropriate times. I think I am grooming a great gamer. He is really quite skilled at all things electronics. He can even navigate youtube!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HottiMegan said:


> I am super impressed that my 2 year old Alex can have Ratchet ride the grind rails and have him jump at appropriate times. I think I am grooming a great gamer. He is really quite skilled at all things electronics. He can even navigate youtube!



at age TWO?! that is fucking BAD ASS. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

Yep he's 2. Going to be 3 in August though. He also plays Angry Birds on the PS3 pretty well! It sucks having to take turns playing games with a 2 year old though!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

He needs a PSP = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I finally beat Ghostbusters, but I was missing a few art pages [it was due back and I couldn't renew it because 3 people have holds on it.] But I gotta say, I REALLY REALLY wish they'd make another one. I loved it <3


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> He needs a PSP = P



ooh good idea! I have one. That way i can still play Tools of Destruction while he plays with my psp!


----------



## Mathias

I'm going through a serious Crysis right now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> I'm going through a serious Crysis right now.



Haven't played that yet. Picked it up, but haven't played it.


----------



## BlueBurning

I've been playing LA Noire attempting to get all of the trophies which is taking a bit longer than expected.


----------



## EMH1701

Been playing WoW. I raid on a resto shammy. Started off Alliance, then switched to Horde with friends, and now I'm playing Alliance again. Transferred to a server with people I used to play D&D with in college. Guild is kinda dying due to summer attendance problems. I've seen summer kill one guild.

I'm most likely going to quit WoW in August because I'm going back for my MBA part-time while I have a full-time job. Any video games I play in the future will have to be something I can do like once a week. I have an XBox so will probably be using that. I've got Fable III but just barely started it.


----------



## elina86

I haven't been playing much lately, but I've planned to download 
and play The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask during next weekend.


----------



## rockhound225

Still plugging away on WoW, but in those rare moments when I'm not, I've been trying my hand at Epic Mickey and Lego Harry Potter. Both are a lot of fun.


----------



## Mathias

Bioshock 2. Rent, Play, or Pass?


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I'm going through a serious Crysis right now.



crysis 1 or 2 and if its 2 pc or console? glad that they will release the sandbox editor and SDK soon which means we can mod and create crysis wars 2


----------



## Mathias

2 and 360.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dark Cloud. = :wubu:


----------



## lozonloz

The secret of monkey island special edition.

Until I finally decide on what I'm spending on my pc and get it built (damn my lack of techie skills) thats all I can run on my emergency netbook.

It's a rubber chicken with a pulley in the middle!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am SOOOO addicted to Plants vs Zombies. It's a stupid little time waster but oh so fun


----------



## gangstadawg

and looks like there will be a halo 4.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/halo-343-industries-xbox-e3-teaser,news-11427.html


----------



## Edens_heel

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/33857

This. Right here. The reason I still have an interest in games.

Goddamn I love this series...


----------



## Blackjack

I just (finally) finished my first playthrough of _Chrono Trigger_ after a few starts and stops with it. What an incredible game.

Still working on _Xenogears_ in bits and spurts.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> I just (finally) finished my first playthrough of _Chrono Trigger_ after a few starts and stops with it. What an incredible game.


isn't it just? now go nab yourself a couple of the other endings with new game plus.


----------



## Mathias

Nintendo's new console looks pretty good! I was impressed! Also, holy crap at those HD Zelda screens.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Nintendo's new console looks pretty good! I was impressed! Also, holy crap at those HD Zelda screens.



i'm not buying Nintendo's bullshit again.

i see this thing being a repeat of the Wii - core gamer excitement for a year and a half, and then disappointment and abandonment after dealing with lackluster online and 3rd party support.

the controller tech is fascinating, and has A LOT of potential, but i don't have enough trust in Nintendo that they will actually _use_ it to its full potential, much less allow 3rd party to do so.

i wanna see this succeed, because i feel like it can make serious waves. but i don't think Nintendo's sheer obstinance, combined with the fact that they seem to be content riding on their brand name a lot of the time, will let this system go as far as it deserves to.

Nintendo's new console is the Wii U - via destructoid


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> I just (finally) finished my first playthrough of _Chrono Trigger_ after a few starts and stops with it. What an incredible game.
> 
> Still working on _Xenogears_ in bits and spurts.



Agreed - I've played through Chrono Trigger probably more than 30 times since it's initial release (I was fucking CONVINCED you could find Schala somewhere in the world... fucking Chrono Cross).

Xenogears has its problems (like all of Disc 2) but is by and large pretty incredible. Especially the soundtrack - one of the best ever.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm not buying Nintendo's bullshit again.
> 
> i see this thing being a repeat of the Wii - core gamer excitement for a year and a half, and then disappointment and abandonment after dealing with lackluster online and 3rd party support.
> 
> the controller tech is fascinating, and has A LOT of potential, but i don't have enough trust in Nintendo that they will actually _use_ it to its full potential, much less allow 3rd party to do so.
> 
> i wanna see this succeed, because i feel like it can make serious waves. but i don't think Nintendo's sheer obstinance, combined with the fact that they seem to be content riding on their brand name a lot of the time, will let this system go as far as it deserves to.
> 
> Nintendo's new console is the Wii U - via destructoid



im happy that nintendo has finally made the system HD capable and its actually more powerful than the x360 and ps3. my question is how much is it going to cost.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> im happy that nintendo has finally made the system HD capable and its actually more powerful than the x360 and ps3. my question is how much is it going to cost.



As cool as this may be, Nintendo will probably look outdated tech wise come next year if Sony or Microsoft releases a new console alongside theirs. They probably did it because the Wii was getting slaughtered in the sales.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> Agreed - I've played through Chrono Trigger probably more than 30 times since it's initial release (I was fucking CONVINCED you could find Schala somewhere in the world... fucking Chrono Cross).
> 
> Xenogears has its problems (like all of Disc 2) but is by and large pretty incredible. Especially the soundtrack - one of the best ever.



remember the fanmade chrono trigger crimson tears. well some one has actually leaked the full 100% complete version.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> As cool as this may be, Nintendo will probably look outdated tech wise come next year if Sony or Microsoft releases a new console alongside theirs. They probably did it because the Wii was getting slaughtered in the sales.



from what im hearing sony and microsoft new system wont really be seen until 2013 and if sony goes with a hard to program for design like the ps3 than possibly longer. they should just do like microsoft did at the hardware level so games can be made easier.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> I just (finally) finished my first playthrough of _Chrono Trigger_ after a few starts and stops with it. What an incredible game.
> 
> Still working on _Xenogears_ in bits and spurts.



Gah! I don't have time for a playthrough of CT or FF6 right now and you're making me want to find my SNES emulator and play both...



gangstadawg said:


> from what im hearing sony and microsoft new system wont really be seen until 2013 and if sony goes with a hard to program for design like the ps3 than possibly longer. they should just do like microsoft did at the hardware level so games can be made easier.



Or how about they just stop with the idea of consoles, since the current lineup is essentially understrength, specialized gaming PCs?


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Gah! I don't have time for a playthrough of CT or FF6 right now and you're making me want to find my SNES emulator and play both...
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about they just stop with the idea of consoles, since the current lineup is essentially understrength, specialized gaming PCs?



agree since they really are holding back pc gaming since most of the stuff us pc gamers are getting is ports and dumb down stuff anyways.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I want "consoles" to be nothing more than a specialized OS for gaming rig PCs, something that cuts out all the BS you don't need for gaming in Windows, MacOS, or your Linux distro of choice.


----------



## gangstadawg

looking at the vids of Battlefield 3 i can safely say CODmw3 is fucked.


----------



## Mathias

Street Fighter 4: AE is amazing. Evil Ryu is my new main!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Waiting for SF IV AE to come to PC. Come on capcom. lol

More LoL. Mainly been playing with Garen, Corki, and Caitlyn this week. Great rounds with all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I managed to renew *Dark Cloud* for one more week, but I doubt it'll take that long to beat it since I just got to muska Laka (sp?). I'll just have to go into "Gamer-Mode" and ignore my social spiral for a wee bit. [I gotta space it out, because then I get the "Stop being a fucking gamer and venture outside your damn house!" lecture from my friends. :doh: ]


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I have been Playing Burnout Paradise on the PS3 heaps. Even decided to start a new game to do everything again.:doh:


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> looking at the vids of Battlefield 3 i can safely say CODmw3 is fucked.



BF3 comes out on my birthday and I'm a huge Call of Duty fan. I think I'll get both.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> Street Fighter 4: AE is amazing. Evil Ryu is my new main!



im getting the pc version.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> BF3 comes out on my birthday and I'm a huge Call of Duty fan. I think I'll get both.



im not sure if ill get MW3 since that dick kotick has been at activision he is just milking the series and not really having it advance much. im still getting BF3 but if MW3 doesnt have dedicated servers for the pc version than i wont get it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Street Fighter 4: AE is amazing. Evil Ryu is my new main!



how is it, by the way? i've heard that a lot of the existing characters were nerfed, and that new characters - Yun and Yang in particular - are way overpowered.


----------



## Gspoon

Rekindled my interest in SC2, still not too special but hey, it is too fun!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I haven't touched SC2 yet. Still waiting for the price to drop. Even a Blizzard game isn't worth $60.

When they've released all 3 and patched the hell out of them and the BattleChest is $60, is when I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Adamantoise

Got a new PS2. Playing Music 2000,Final Fantasy Vii and FFXII. Feels good,man.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

You're making me want to find my FFVII disks and fire up the emulator again... I don't have time for that kind of addiction right now = P


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> how is it, by the way? i've heard that a lot of the existing characters were nerfed, and that new characters - Yun and Yang in particular - are way overpowered.



I haven't tried any of the regulars just yet, but Yun is EXTREMELY cheap even when being used by the computer. I wouldn't say the same for Yang exactly, but while Evil Ryu is overpowered the game makes up for it by giving him low stamina and stun rates. I still like to use him because his offense heavy rushdown is something I felt regular Ryu lacked. Oni Akuma is alright if you're looking for a slightly more powerful Gouken but I don't use him often.


----------



## gangstadawg

Adamantoise said:


> Got a new PS2. Playing Music 2000,Final Fantasy Vii and FFXII. Feels good,man.



you could just use a ps2 emulater and use your original ps2 discs.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> you could just use a ps2 emulater and use your original ps2 discs.



don't take his happiness away. seriously, let him have that one thing.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> don't take his happiness away. seriously, let him have that one thing.



how does it take away his happiness? ps2 disc drives tend to die fairly fast. its either the moter that goes bad or the laser. ESPECIALLY the SLIM ONES.


----------



## UmbroUmbro

Mortal kombat 9 2011. its awesome


----------



## BlueBurning

I recently found Minecraft and it has become my go to game of late.


----------



## gangstadawg

im hearing stories that duke nukem forever sucks.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> how does it take away his happiness? ps2 disc drives tend to die fairly fast. its either the moter that goes bad or the laser. ESPECIALLY the SLIM ONES.



I'd rather pay $80-$90 or whatever and just buy a stack of games with the system then deal with glitchy emulators. Not like the PS2's that expensive anymore.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I'd rather pay $80-$90 or whatever and just buy a stack of games with the system then deal with glitchy emulators. Not like the PS2's that expensive anymore.



emulaters are free. cant complain about any thing free. you get what you didnt pay for and they have been great with me. maybe some small glitches here and there but im not going to spend another 70-100 on a anothe ps2 (i had the original ps2).


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> I'd rather pay $80-$90 or whatever and just buy a stack of games with the system then deal with glitchy emulators. Not like the PS2's that expensive anymore.



hear hear. especially since PS2 games, even new/shrink-wrapped copies (if you can find any), are dirt cheap.

if it's worth playing, it's worth paying.


----------



## sera

this month i played apb and hellgate, both are in beta. for some reasons i am with both not happy, any other online suggestions please? really need a 24/7 game again. :really sad:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

APB was sidelined a while ago. It was released in the all-too-familiar "not ready" state and failed so hard the developer went bankrupt = P The rework of it is by a completely different developer.

I've also heard DNF is crap. Or, to be more specific, horribly dated, considering the play style, assets, and character personality are more typical of late-90's tongue in cheek than what the market has matured into today. It's something you shouldn't bother with unless you a) enjoy legacy titles or b) want to hold a trophy above your head and say "I bought and played Duke Nukem For-never!"


----------



## Blackjack

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've also heard DNF is crap. Or, to be more specific, horribly dated, considering the play style, assets, and character personality are more typical of late-90's tongue in cheek than what the market has matured into today. It's something you shouldn't bother with unless you a) enjoy legacy titles or b) want to hold a trophy above your head and say "I bought and played Duke Nukem For-never!"



Considering what it could've been this is a damn shame.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Only a few developers actually spend years on a game and produce something worth that time. I can think of Rockstar, Bethesda Softworks, Blizzard, and Bioware, off the top of my head.

Although DA2 is a really poor example from Bioware.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I finally got an Xbox 360, also got Halo 3, ODST, Halo Wars, Halo reach and Gears of war 2. Lots of games to play now


----------



## zsazsa

OMG, Megan, I just put that on my phone and I am totally addicted. I LOVE IT




HottiMegan said:


> I am SOOOO addicted to Plants vs Zombies. It's a stupid little time waster but oh so fun


----------



## HottiMegan

zsazsa said:


> OMG, Megan, I just put that on my phone and I am totally addicted. I LOVE IT



lol I added it to my ps3 AND my chrome browser  I'm very addicted


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

zsazsa said:


> OMG, Megan, I just put that on my phone and I am totally addicted. I LOVE IT



I'd like it more if it played faster. It needs a turbo mode, like Defense Grid.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'd like it more if it played faster. It needs a turbo mode, like Defense Grid.



ooh i'd like a speed up feature!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

And yes, after the tests, there will be cake, and grief counseling.


----------



## Hunterw

Australian Lord said:


> Another fan!
> 
> Are you going to get Hearts of Iron 3 when it comes out on Friday?



HoI makes my head hurt...I'm sure there's just some simple part I am missing, but I don't _get_ it. Why!!


----------



## Mathias

I'm attempting to get 100% in Batman Arkham Asylum. I'm playing in hard mode this time though.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> emulaters are free. cant complain about any thing free. you get what you didnt pay for and they have been great with me. maybe some small glitches here and there but im not going to spend another 70-100 on a anothe ps2 (i had the original ps2).



It's not free if you need to track down all the games though.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> It's not free if you need to track down all the games though.



in b4 more "i love my pc this makes me better than you" sentiment


----------



## Xutjja

I've been playing Little Cave Hero on FB and I've been sucked into World of Warcraft again by a couple of friends.


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> in b4 more "i love my pc this makes me better than you" sentiment



2l8 bro...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> 2l8 bro...



in b4 ill conceived justification of snobbery towards console gamers.
oh wait


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> It's not free if you need to track down all the games though.



if you use the emulator or the regular ps2 yyou will still have to find the game disc which are not free unless you DL them which thats a whole nother thing. the emulater means you wont have to spend any money on the system it self because your pc is emulating a ps2 you just gotta get the game disc or DL the iso which is technically pirating but i dont care if console games get pirated.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> in b4 ill conceived justification of snobbery towards console gamers.
> oh wait



its kinda justified but its not the consoles fault for pc gamers getting screwed its the game makers and assholes like bobby kotick.


----------



## Blackjack

gangstadawg said:


> if you use the emulator or the regular ps2 yyou will still have to find the game disc which are not free unless you DL them which thats a whole nother thing. the emulater means you wont have to spend any money on the system it self because your pc is emulating a ps2 you just gotta get the game disc or DL the iso *which is technically pirating but i dont care if console games get pirated*.



"It's okay if it's illegal so long as it's for a system I don't care about"


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> if you use the emulator or the regular ps2 yyou will still have to find the game disc which are not free unless you DL them which thats a whole nother thing. the emulater means you wont have to spend any money on the system it self because your pc is emulating a ps2 you just gotta get the game disc or DL the iso which is technically pirating but i dont care if console games get pirated.


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack said:


> "It's okay if it's illegal so long as it's for a system I don't care about"


what are they going to do? add DRM to consoles.


----------



## Ravenfreak

Well, i've been switching between Sonic Chaos and Sonic 2 SMS, mainly because i've been modifying them. :V I love the classics. :3


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> what are they going to do? add DRM to consoles.



Pretty much, yeah. There's been a weaker form of it in place before on disc-storage systems; actual physical irregularities (usually on the inner ring) which won't copy over with a burn of the data, which tell the system if the disc is authentic or not.

This may or may not have been abandoned due to the propensity of the coded area being damaged and no longer reading honest media as an authentic disc.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Pretty much, yeah. There's been a weaker form of it in place before on disc-storage systems; actual physical irregularities (usually on the inner ring) which won't copy over with a burn of the data, which tell the system if the disc is authentic or not.
> 
> This may or may not have been abandoned due to the propensity of the coded area being damaged and no longer reading honest media as an authentic disc.



if you really think about it a console itself is a form of DRM.


----------



## Blackjack

gangstadawg said:


> if you really think about it a console itself is a form of DRM.



That's deep and totally justifies your argument.


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack said:


> That's deep and totally justifies your argument.



the reason i say i dont care because if console games get pirated is because it wouldnt hurt pc gaming and game devs could stop using pc piracy as a excuse if it was just as rampant on console and they could also release some IPs that are console only to pc. hell game dev teams wont stop making games if piracy was crazy bad on console since making games is what is what game companies do.


----------



## Blackjack

gangstadawg said:


> the reason i say i dont care because if console games get pirated it doesnt hurt pc gaming and game devs could stop using pc piracy as a excuse if it was just as rampant on console. hell game dev teams wont stop making games if piracy was crazy bad on console since game making is what game companies do.



Except if people are getting the games pirated on any system, there's less money going to the developers; and do you agree that if they're making less money that they'll either be making less product or making product of a lower quality?

I mean, I get that you don't give a shit about anything but your PC savior, but do you understand that pirating games is damaging to the game market overall no matter which platform it's on?


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack said:


> Except if people are getting the games pirated on any system, there's less money going to the developers; and do you agree that if they're making less money that they'll either be making less product or making product of a lower quality?



if the product is console only (mainly console only IPs) regardless if its less of it or it just sucks thats a problem console gamers have to deal with. hell a lot of games that have been coming out have been sucking by what alot of reviewers are saying like duke nukem forever for example although that prolly was not necessarly gearboxes fault. but if the market gets flooded with games of BS quality than indie game makers and modders will end up filling the void.


----------



## Blackjack

gangstadawg said:


> if the product is console only (mainly console only IPs) regardless if its less of it or it just sucks *thats a problem console gamers have to deal with*. hell a lot of games that have been coming out have been sucking by what alot of reviewers are saying like duke nukem forever for example although that prolly was not necessarly gearboxes fault. but if the market gets flooded with games of BS quality than indie game makers and modders will end up filling the void.



And back to square one.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> if the product is console only (mainly console only IPs) regardless if its less of it or it just sucks thats a problem console gamers have to deal with. hell a lot of games that have been coming out have been sucking by what alot of reviewers are saying like duke nukem forever for example although that prolly was not necessarly gearboxes fault. but if the market gets flooded with games of BS quality than indie game makers and modders will end up filling the void.



You act like there are simply no shitty games on PC's.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> You act like there are simply no shitty games on PC's.



most of em are console ports. i cant relly think of any pc only title that really sucks right now besides a few too many mmos. the only ones that suck are usually console port jobs. crysis 2 for example in comparison to crysis 1. its really a bad idea to port from console to pc intead of from pc to console.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> most of em are console ports. i cant relly think of any pc only title that really sucks right now besides a few too many mmos. the only ones that suck are usually console port jobs. crysis 2 for example in comparison to crysis 1. its really a bad idea to port from console to pc intead of from pc to console.



Except that the game was built to be on all consoles and PC's from the beginning. And Crysis 2 is a lousy example considering it didn't get anything below an 80 ranking across the board.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> Except that the game was built to be on all consoles and PC's from the beginning. And Crysis 2 is a lousy example considering it didn't get anything below an 80 ranking across the board.



anybody that has played crysis original has said that its deviated from what crysis was about. hell the online game play in crysis one was far more original and wide open and supported larger player counts of 32-64 players VS crysis 2 online supported 16 players and practically tried to use way too many gameplay elements from call of duty. heck even crytek said that crysis 2 would have been a different game if it was a pc only title but when they added consoles to get it also get it they had to keep in mind of console systems tech limits which means making the game FAR more linear. the big thing gaming wise thats holding back the pcs is current console hardware which means we are going to get any real improvments in gaming untill the next console generation. at least battlefield 3 should do well on pc since pc is lead platform.


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> anybody that has played crysis original has said that its deviated from what crysis was about. hell the online game play in crysis one was far more original and wide open and supported larger player counts of 32-64 players VS crysis 2 online supported 16 players and practically tried to use way too many gameplay elements from call of duty. heck even crytek said that crysis 2 would have been a different game if it was a pc only title but when they added consoles to get it also get it they had to keep in mind of console systems tech limits which means making the game FAR more linear. the big thing gaming wise thats holding back the pcs is current console hardware which means we are going to get any real improvments in gaming untill the next console generation. at least battlefield 3 should do well on pc since pc is lead platform.



I don't care about online gaming with Super Street Fighter 4 being the only exception.


----------



## elina86

During the last two weekends I've been playing 
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, and I think 
it's quite an interesting game.

So far I've completed three out of four temples 
and only a few of the game's many sidequests. 
(I know at least some of them are optional, 
and to be honest, I'm not that interested about them.)


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy Vii. Just got Cloud out of Mideel,and I'm on my way to Junon after I level up a bit more.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Been playing some Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance again. When I'm not watching old episodes of Law and Order on Netflix = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

X( I didn't finish Dark Cloud before it was due back at the library. Argh! It's _killing_ me. I'm going to be looking into how much it would cost to purchase both Dark Cloud, and it's Sequel. [Which, I've never had a chance to play.]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

They're both PS2 titles, and look to be of modest rarity. They won't be cheap, unless you're willing to risk used.


----------



## Lamia

Your Plump Princess said:


> X( I didn't finish Dark Cloud before it was due back at the library. Argh! It's _killing_ me. I'm going to be looking into how much it would cost to purchase both Dark Cloud, and it's Sequel. [Which, I've never had a chance to play.]



They screw up the fishing in the sequel it's not as fun IMO. It's still really good though. I own both and am happy about that.


----------



## Mathias

Is it bad that I want to buy a PS2 just for SSX Tricky and SSX3?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> They're both PS2 titles, and look to be of modest rarity. They won't be cheap, unless you're willing to risk used.


Used is probably the best I'll be able to afford, and Game Stop wants to sell 'em for $20 but the games I get from there give me Disc Errors. So It's like "Ehh..." 


*Lamia:* Really? ..Hrm. I fished a lot in the first, I also read there was another weird side-game thing with golf or some such? I dunno. Just thought it'd be worth playing, I really love the customizing and stuff. If it's anything like the first, It's probably got decent replay-ability.


----------



## Chimpi

Mathias said:


> Is it bad that I want to buy a PS2 just for SSX Tricky and SSX3?



Hell no. They're both very enjoyable games.
Wish someone hadn't pawned mine. lulz


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> Is it bad that I want to buy a PS2 just for SSX Tricky and SSX3?



Tricky was such a totally fun game!! I should go in Max's room to play it again. (he has our ps2)


----------



## pdgujer148

Crazy Japanese Auteur Night!

I traded in some stuff and got Suda51's "Shadows of the Damned" (Loopy, violent, full of silly penis jokes) and Tetsuya Mizuguchi's "Child of Eden" (Beautiful, transcendent, perfect use of kinect). All in all, great fun!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

anyone into tekken or gran turismo 5 on the ps3 or the unchartered series?


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld

Just finishing: Sherlock Holmes vs. Jack the Ripper...
Looking forward to starting: LA Noire :happy:
Old time fave: Call of Cthulhu
I sometimes dig: Rockband & Guitar Hero

I'm one of those weird gamers that doesn't play many shooters or MMOs...and likes Tetris.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Gr8tBigWorld said:


> I'm one of those weird gamers that doesn't play many shooters or MMOs...and likes Tetris.



let's start a club. Call of Tetris: Modern Puzzler


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## BoomSnap

Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core on the PSP.

This game popped my Final Fantasy cherry and I can't wait to get in the other games in the series.


----------



## Edens_heel

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> anyone into tekken or gran turismo 5 on the ps3 or the unchartered series?



Uncharted, definitely - brilliant games.


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld

disconnectedsmile said:


> let's start a club. Call of Tetris: Modern Puzzler



BWAHHHHH! I'm in!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Chimpi said:


> Hell no. They're both very enjoyable games.
> Wish someone hadn't pawned mine. lulz



Do you mean to say that someone other than yourself sold something of yours at a pawn shop?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BoomSnap said:


> Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core on the PSP.
> 
> This game popped my Final Fantasy cherry and I can't wait to get in the other games in the series.



Final Fantasy VI (6). look into it. thank me later.


----------



## Mishty

Zelda 3D(no glasses needed) on my friends DS, the closest I have ever come to killing someone to take their property.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

disconnectedsmile said:


> Final Fantasy VI (6). look into it. thank me later.



There's the SNES version (it's known as FF3 in the USA) and the FF Anthology for PSX.

If you absolutely need... alternatives, we can talk.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> There's the SNES version (it's known as FF3 in the USA) and the FF Anthology for PSX.
> 
> If you absolutely need... alternatives, we can talk.



blashphemy, i know, but i prefer the GBA version over the Super NES version. touched up translation makes the story a lot better. 
also, i don't care what anyone says, my ears prefer the GBA version soundtrack. some of the basslines sound a little muted, which i like because it brings out the pop and shine of some of the other audio tracks/
and the horrific load times in the PSX version nearly ruin it.


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> blashphemy, i know, but i prefer the GBA version over the Super NES version. touched up translation makes the story a lot better.
> also, i don't care what anyone says, my ears prefer the GBA version soundtrack. some of the basslines sound a little muted, which i like because it brings out the pop and shine of some of the other audio tracks/
> and the horrific load times in the PSX version nearly ruin it.



I can agree with you on the story improvements, but man I can't deal with the GBA soundtrack - it's so tinny and muted by comparison. The only reason I'd love a hi-rez update for the game is to get an orchestral rendition of that soundtrack. That would be perfect...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> I can agree with you on the story improvements, but man I can't deal with the GBA soundtrack - it's so tinny and muted by comparison. The only reason I'd love a hi-rez update for the game is to get an orchestral rendition of that soundtrack. That would be perfect...


i played it on a DS, so i heard it through two little stereo speakers, as opposed to a single GBA speaker, so i, personally, thought it sounded more than fine.

Terra's Theme is a particular standout to me. the GBA version's "bass" is more muted than the Super NES original, but the "drums" have more pop and the "strings" sound more vibrant.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

You do realize any given problem with bass/mid/treble and/or tinniness can be fixed by utilizing the line/headphone out jack and a decent set of external speakers (for instance, this little bastige is freakin' awesome: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/speakers/9e68/), and an equalizer if need be?

Take FF6 on a SNES emu, and tweak your sound card's equalizer as you see fit (and if you've got a really nice sound card, you can tweak that mother manually, too. Poor Realtek... awesome sound quality, but only preset equalizer...).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I found a PS2 game that I'd bought two years ago for me and my dad to play, and never did. It's called "The Nightmare of Druaga" or some such.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm playing Chrono Trigger on my ps3. :wubu:


----------



## gangstadawg

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> anyone into tekken or gran turismo 5 on the ps3 or the unchartered series?



GT5 is alright.


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm playing Chrono Trigger on my ps3. :wubu:



wait WTF? is it on psn or you got a older pre patch ps3 with linux?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

older PS3s can play PS1 software, without having to do anything morally questionable to the hardware.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> older PS3s can play PS1 software, without having to do anything morally questionable to the hardware.



linux wasnt questionable. linux was allowed on ps3s in the past because of the other OS feature.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

gangstadawg said:


> linux wasnt questionable. linux was allowed on ps3s in the past because of the other OS feature.



and homebrew never ever lead to piracy ever at any time in the PS3's history.


----------



## FA Punk

I'm playing FF13 right now, I'm enjoying the game but I'm not getting ''into it'' like I did FF12. The story feels kind of weak and I'm just starting to get the feel on the combat system, too simple if you ask me.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> and homebrew never ever lead to piracy ever at any time in the PS3's history.



actually sony got rid of other OS because of the possibility it could lead to piracy but linux isnt a pirate OS there are legit uses for it. beside piracy for PS3 didnt happen untill the jailbreak usb sticks came out.


----------



## Allie Cat

Let's not have yet another piracy debate over my chrono trigger -_-

I'm playing the PS1 version.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Recently started playing League of Legends...so far, its fun. Looking more forward to Gears of War 3 in a few months though.


----------



## Edens_heel

FA Punk said:


> I'm playing FF13 right now, I'm enjoying the game but I'm not getting ''into it'' like I did FF12. The story feels kind of weak and I'm just starting to get the feel on the combat system, too simple if you ask me.



Agreed - but 12 is one of the strongest entries in that series. 13's biggest weakness is plot and character, but I'll say this for it: Give it until Chapter 11. Once you hit Pulse shit gets smooth - namely, the combat system's genius comes into play, and the world opens up. It doesn't excuse the prior problems, nor does it save the entry from being the weakest cohesive product since the NES days, but it does get to be a hell of a lot of fun, especially the side missions that become available.


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> and homebrew never ever lead to piracy ever at any time in the PS3's history.



Damn, you've just reminded me how frigging gorgeous Mercedes from Glee is... only reason to watch IMO.


----------



## elina86

I just finished playing The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
However, I had decided to go through all the sidequests, 
but I felt like it was worth doing.

Like Zelda II, Majora's Mask is a good game in my opinion, 
even though both are quite different from the other Zelda games.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

elina86 said:


> I just finished playing The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
> However, I had decided to go through all the sidequests,
> but I felt like it was worth doing.
> 
> Like Zelda II, Majora's Mask is a good game in my opinion,
> even though both are quite different from the other Zelda games.


I give you major props! 

I'm a .. long but temporary hiatus from that game, for I swear I could feel my brains scrambling inside of my own head trying to finish the side quests.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

elina86 said:


> I just finished playing The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
> However, I had decided to go through all the sidequests,
> but I felt like it was worth doing.
> 
> Like Zelda II, Majora's Mask is a good game in my opinion,
> even though both are quite different from the other Zelda games.



I believe I took the time to get all the masks. Oni Link being my favorite = P


----------



## louisaml

Scooby Doo Night of 1000 Frights, I am a sucker for the Doo Mister


----------



## Mathias

I'm still at Batman AA because Turok nextgen sucks and I'm bored with Crysis 2.


----------



## HottiMegan

lol We just got our second Wii and today Max logged 9.2 hours of game play! Alex loves our old Cars game. I'm waiting for my turn to start up Boom Blox


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I'm still at Batman AA because Turok nextgen sucks and I'm bored with Crysis 2.


did you dl the new DLC for crysis2?


----------



## Mathias

Mathias said:


> I'm still at Batman AA because Turok nextgen sucks and *I'm bored with Crysis 2*.





gangstadawg said:


> did you dl the new DLC for crysis2?



Nope......................


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Looked through my old GameCube games and found Viewtiful Joe.
Started playing...so much fun! It's an insane, colorful, high octane game that's beyond enjoyable! <3


----------



## Jon Blaze

League of Legends. That's it lol


----------



## freakyfred

I've been playing me some Conker's Bad Fur Day. Good stuff.


----------



## FA Punk

Edens_heel said:


> Agreed - but 12 is one of the strongest entries in that series. 13's biggest weakness is plot and character, but I'll say this for it: Give it until Chapter 11. Once you hit Pulse shit gets smooth - namely, the combat system's genius comes into play, and the world opens up. It doesn't excuse the prior problems, nor does it save the entry from being the weakest cohesive product since the NES days, but it does get to be a hell of a lot of fun, especially the side missions that become available.


Playing this one reminds me of when I played FF8, I had just gotten done playing FF7 and FF9 and was like ''This is ok but not great''. As for the FF13 characters I'm likeing Sazh but other then him the other ones are kind of weak, like that Hope kid for example, he needs a good bitch slap to the face if you ask me! Please tell he gets better after he gets Alxender? And speaking of summons will they become more handy as the game goes on cause I used Odin on a boss the other night and it didn't help me out at all. I love FF12 but I wasn't a fan of useing the summons in that game because there were so many better ways of dealing damage then useing them IMO, so since FF13 doesn't have limit breaks of any kind I'm hopeing the summons give me the punch and flash I want.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

EVE Online, which I enjoyed for several years (but stopped actively playing when the alliance I was in got torn apart by subterfuge and trickery), is currently facing a massive drama bomb which could destroy it altogether. I'm not really sure how I feel about that...


----------



## The Orange Mage

spreadsheeeeeeets

iiinnnnnnnnnnn

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## Edens_heel

FA Punk said:


> Playing this one reminds me of when I played FF8, I had just gotten done playing FF7 and FF9 and was like ''This is ok but not great''. As for the FF13 characters I'm likeing Sazh but other then him the other ones are kind of weak, like that Hope kid for example, he needs a good bitch slap to the face if you ask me! Please tell he gets better after he gets Alxender? And speaking of summons will they become more handy as the game goes on cause I used Odin on a boss the other night and it didn't help me out at all. I love FF12 but I wasn't a fan of useing the summons in that game because there were so many better ways of dealing damage then useing them IMO, so since FF13 doesn't have limit breaks of any kind I'm hopeing the summons give me the punch and flash I want.



I actually don't mind 8 all that much, but didn't care for 7 at all - regardless of what anyone says, it's a poorly translated mess of a story with a villain that is very, very overrated - especially coming at that game after 6 and the badass-ness that was Kefka. Mind you, "destroying the world" plots do little for me. I like Kefka and Vayne from 12 so much because they want to destroy anything, they want to rule with an iron fist - and in Vayne's case, it's not even about the rest of the world - just about warring kingdoms. 

The summons in 12 and 13 are never terribly useful, but in 13, I found Fang and Vanille's to be the best. And Hope actually does get good - he confronts his issues head on and does get a little more badass. I know, character growth in a Final Fantasy - it's a rare thing. Honestly though, once you open up more of the Crystarium and unlock most of your abilities and start playing with your own customized party loadouts, the combat moves so fast that you won't WANT to bother with your summons. Without doubt, combat is the best part of that game - and that's the only FF I can say that about. When you get to Chapter 11, take your time and grind, grind, grind, because by the time you get to Chapter 12 you will NEED to be a fucking pro at that combat system.


----------



## FA Punk

Edens_heel said:


> I actually don't mind 8 all that much, but didn't care for 7 at all - regardless of what anyone says, it's a poorly translated mess of a story with a villain that is very, very overrated - especially coming at that game after 6 and the badass-ness that was Kefka. Mind you, "destroying the world" plots do little for me. I like Kefka and Vayne from 12 so much because they want to destroy anything, they want to rule with an iron fist - and in Vayne's case, it's not even about the rest of the world - just about warring kingdoms.
> 
> The summons in 12 and 13 are never terribly useful, but in 13, I found Fang and Vanille's to be the best. And Hope actually does get good - he confronts his issues head on and does get a little more badass. I know, character growth in a Final Fantasy - it's a rare thing. Honestly though, once you open up more of the Crystarium and unlock most of your abilities and start playing with your own customized party loadouts, the combat moves so fast that you won't WANT to bother with your summons. Without doubt, combat is the best part of that game - and that's the only FF I can say that about. When you get to Chapter 11, take your time and grind, grind, grind, because by the time you get to Chapter 12 you will NEED to be a fucking pro at that combat system.



The reason FF7 gets the rap it gets is because Square Enix has milked it to the point where George Lucas has milked STAR WARS. I think Square Enix should have went ahead and did the remake of game for the PS3 which alot of fans wanted but other then that it should have been left alone. The bottom line is the best FF game for the PSone was 9. Thanks for the info man, it does make me sad that the summons yet again don't have much of a role to play though but I'll figure where I can use them.


----------



## Mathias

Playing Bioshock 1 and 2 back to back. Forgot how creepy this game is at times.


----------



## willowmoon

Zelda: Return of the Hylian on the Dreamcast.


----------



## BoomSnap

Pokemon: Platinum

I haven't played since the Gold/Silver days and I'm getting my ass whupped. What the hell Kadabra, you're asleep with like 3 HP and it takes 6 great balls to catch you? WHAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Picked up and played through Dungeon Siege 3 (as Katarina). It's short, but the story is good, the graphics are good, and most of all, FINALLY an Obsidian Entertainment game that doesn't crash at random for no apparent reason. In fact, it never crashed on me once the entire time I played it. I almost hate to say that's a good sign, but given OE's history, it's awesome.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Picked up and played through Dungeon Siege 3 (as Katarina). It's short, but the story is good, the graphics are good, and most of all, FINALLY an Obsidian Entertainment game that doesn't crash at random for no apparent reason. In fact, it never crashed on me once the entire time I played it. I almost hate to say that's a good sign, but given OE's history, it's awesome.



i might get that game and witcher 2 sothey both can hold me over till skyrim comes out which i can safely say will be RPG of the year.


----------



## pdgujer148

Shadow of the Damned. An incredibly silly game from the creators of Killer 7 and Resident Evil 4.

Hint: If you live in an apartment do not play this game with the sound up and the windows open. While playing tonight I suddenly became aware that my neighbors might not appreciate having to listen to some due scream "Taste my big boner!" repeatedly and for over an hour. Pretty sure that they think the quiet guy in 201 has a thing for guns and Mexican gay porn.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> Shadow of the Damned. An incredibly silly game from the creators of Killer 7 and Resident Evil 4.
> 
> Hint: If you live in an apartment do not play this game with the sound up and the windows open. While playing tonight I suddenly became aware that my neighbors might not appreciate having to listen to some due scream "Taste my big boner!" repeatedly and for over an hour. Pretty sure that they think the quiet guy in 201 has a thing for guns and Mexican gay porn.



Oh, I like those guys- _Killer 7_ is a treat that I still play, and _No More Heroes_ was fun despite being repetitive. It's the crazier stuff and how normal they make it seem that makes the games that much better to me.


----------



## gangstadawg

im currently waiting for my crysis 2 DX 11 patch and textures to get done downloading. cant wait to push my 5870 vid card.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## bmann0413

I'm back to playing Pokémon Black... because it's awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


>


Damn it! I can't rep you, that shit totally needs rep. ROFLMAO


----------



## Mathias

I'm thinking of trading in Marvel vs Capcom 3 and Crysis 2 to get Mortal Kombat 9. Good idea? Bad idea? Is it worth it?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Your Plump Princess said:


> Damn it! I can't rep you, that shit totally needs rep. ROFLMAO


got 'im for you.

lolWii.
online infrastructure? what's that? :doh:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> I'm thinking of trading in Marvel vs Capcom 3 and Crysis 2 to get Mortal Kombat 9. Good idea? Bad idea? Is it worth it?



try the demo before buying.
if you like the demo, you will _*LOVE*_ the game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I broke down and spent 3 bucks to rent *Lego Pirates Of The Caribbean * for two nights. Gotta say, I'm Lovin' it so far. I'm on "Dead Man's Chest" [Actually me and my 8 year old brother have been playing it together. Lo9l, he loves it a lot too. I might have to buy it. Rofl ]


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Right now, I'm finishing up Metroid Prime 2, again. I'm also in the middle of The Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time 3D. I always like replaying those games.  I play Metroid Prime every summer, at least once, and maybe other Metroid games, if I feel like it.


----------



## gangstadawg

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> Right now, I'm finishing up Metroid Prime 2, again. I'm also in the middle of The Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time 3D. I always like replaying those games.  I play Metroid Prime every summer, at least once, and maybe other Metroid games, if I feel like it.



well i have tried the crysis 2 dx11 patch and hi res textures (2gb download at least) and i can say only it looks great but my pc mainly my vid card (5870) starts struggling with everything turned up to ultra. i have to turn it down to very high just to get decent playble frames per second. also i wanna try out the crysis 2 mod tools which came out today but im waiting for some one to do a powerstruggle mod for crysis 2.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> well i have tried the crysis 2 dx11 patch and hi res textures (2gb download at least) and i can say only it looks great but my pc mainly my vid card (5870) starts struggling with everything turned up to ultra. i have to turn it down to very high just to get decent playble frames per second. also i wanna try out the crysis 2 mod tools which came out today but im waiting for some one to do a powerstruggle mod for crysis 2.



I hate getting less than 60 fps and will turn the gfx down until I'm at that point. I've got a pretty good gaming rig with a quad core and a GTX 465. I also V-sync EVERYTHING if the option exists. No need to render frames that won't ever be seen if the game is light enough on gfx that my card can do more than 60 fps.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I hate getting less than 60 fps and will turn the gfx down until I'm at that point. I've got a pretty good gaming rig with a quad core and a GTX 465. I also V-sync EVERYTHING if the option exists. No need to render frames that won't ever be seen if the game is light enough on gfx that my card can do more than 60 fps.



have you tried the crysis 2 dx 11 update to see how your system benches it?


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> try the demo before buying.
> if you like the demo, you will _*LOVE*_ the game.



Not sure if there's a 360 demo out there but I'll check it out.


----------



## BigBoi832

MW2, Halo 3, All of the assassins creeds, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, GTA 4, Red Dead Redemption, New Super Mario Bros. and Minecraft have been my staples for the past 7 or 8 months now. Oh yeah and Pong. Pong FTW


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> have you tried the crysis 2 dx 11 update to see how your system benches it?



Nope. Don't have Crysis 2. = P I generally stay away from shooters.


----------



## HottiMegan

We got a Mario Cart wii and i have never played it before. It's a fun little time waster. I have also been revisiting Boom Blox.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More LoL. still awaiting Torchlight II and Diablo III. I might play with my amazon (Slayer Pizza_Box lol) on Diablo II a bit tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

Since my birthday is on Tuesday, I'm thinking of treating myself to a wii download of Majoras mask and Ocarina of Time and maybe Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> More LoL. still awaiting Torchlight II and Diablo III. I might play with my amazon (Slayer Pizza_Box lol) on Diablo II a bit tonight.



I never liked Amazon much. I tend towards Sorceress, Necromancer, or Paladin.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jon Blaze said:


> More LoL. still awaiting Torchlight II and Diablo III. I might play with my amazon (Slayer Pizza_Box lol) on Diablo II a bit tonight.



diablo 3 is gonna be the shit! i never played diablo 1 or 2 but i have heard nothing but praises about the series.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I never liked Amazon much. I tend towards Sorceress, Necromancer, or Paladin.



I'm all over the place really. Amazons were probably the last class I started using. I used to only play with necromancers and assassains.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

been playing alot of older games lately.started playing Metal Gear Solid 4 again,although i have beat it tons of times,but i love MGS.been playing wcw vs nwo revenge on N64.been playing alittle Alpha 3 as well.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I feel like I might get hated on for this.. Hahah, but I've been playing CoD Black Ops since December and Left 4 Dead 2 on and off when I haven't been playing that. I don't have many games that I can work with right now though or a steady income.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm playing Chrono Trigger.







(my name is not jen but whatever)


----------



## gangstadawg

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm playing Chrono Trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my name is not jen but whatever)



im playing chrono trigger crimson echoes. the fan made sequel.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

gangstadawg said:


> im playing chrono trigger crimson echoes. the fan made sequel.



damn remember Chrono Ressurection? so much potential. love the Chrono series man,and then there was Chrono Break that never got of the ground,damn man...


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally got to play Ocarina of Time today! I was in line behind Max and hubby. We couldn't play until we got a classic remote to hook into the wii.. (darn wires!!) It's as fun as the multiple times i played years ago. It's sort of making me want to hook the n64 up to my bedroom tv to play


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> It's sort of making me want to hook the n64 up to my bedroom tv to play



Do it! Do it! All the cool kids are!


----------



## Edens_heel

Started playing FFIV on the PSP - love the slightly better graphics and rearranged soundtrack - that right there is enough for me to get sucked in again. I don't remember the game ever being this easy, though.


----------



## Edens_heel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> damn remember Chrono Ressurection? so much potential. love the Chrono series man,and then there was Chrono Break that never got of the ground,damn man...



You know, I love Trigger and Cross (I bought Trigger on the day it came out on the SNES and it's still in my top 5 of all time - actually had to cross the border into the US to get it as that was before we had same day releases - and I've probably beaten Trigger close to 30 times, all of it because I was CONVINCED I could find Schala somewhere...), but they are so good - yes even Cross - that I would rather the series just end on a high note than face the fate of FFXIII and FFXIV. Square has a tendency to beat their sequels into the ground. Maybe it's best we count our blessings that they haven't abused the Chrono series like they do so many others.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edens_heel said:


> You know, I love Trigger and Cross (I bought Trigger on the day it came out on the SNES and it's still in my top 5 of all time - actually had to cross the border into the US to get it as that was before we had same day releases - and I've probably beaten Trigger close to 30 times, all of it because I was CONVINCED I could find Schala somewhere...), but they are so good - yes even Cross - that I would rather the series just end on a high note than face the fate of FFXIII and FFXIV. Square has a tendency to beat their sequels into the ground. Maybe it's best we count our blessings that they haven't abused the Chrono series like they do so many others.



o i see what you mean,X-2 was alittle too much.Trigger was an excellent game,Cross was good too,although it was so different from Trigger,it was still great with an excellent soundtrack,both Trigger and Cross soundtracks were great.

the Chrono series is one of the best series from Square,i mean the fan in me would love another entry to the series,although i would rather Sqaure lean towards the Trigger side of things.FF XIII wasn't a bad game,but it didn't have that heartfelt feel like i got with FFX you know.FFXIV is terrible i hear,i haven't played it yet.

i remember my bro rented Chrono Trigger and i was like 11,i played the heck out of it,we rented it over and over,although i didn't get the game till much later,but i remember buying Cross when it first came out.it is in my top 5 too man,i totally agree.if there is somehow another game in the Chrono series i want Toriyama back on art and character design.i still play Cross and Trigger till this day,i always will...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Edens_heel said:


> Started playing FFIV on the PSP - love the slightly better graphics and rearranged soundtrack - that right there is enough for me to get sucked in again. I don't remember the game ever being this easy, though.



i think it's based off the GBA version, which was based off the "easy type" version of the game.
have you tried the DS remake? IT'S SO HARD.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Supposedly I can hook game systems up to my Failbob TV. [Hand-me-up from my younger brother since my decent one died. ] So I'm going to take my N64 and try it tomorrow. 

I've also got a hold on "Wario Land Shake It!" For Wii. I'm kind of excited to play it. Lol!


----------



## MissHoney

Still playing WoW... nice to have some more variety with 4.2. My friend introduced me to this adorable game called Eden Eternal and so I'm puttering around on there now and then.


----------



## gangstadawg

HeavyDuty24 said:


> damn remember Chrono Ressurection? so much potential. love the Chrono series man,and then there was Chrono Break that never got of the ground,damn man...



i remember all of that. im glad that crimson echoes got leaked though.


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> i think it's based off the GBA version, which was based off the "easy type" version of the game.
> have you tried the DS remake? IT'S SO HARD.



No, the GBA wasn't based on the Easy type - it had the Japanese easy type end boss in there as a bonus fight at the end, but they actually did base it off the Japanese original, I remember they just tweaked the opening to make it easier. As you get further into the GBA version, its difficulty diverges from the American SNES version and it does get harder - especially the moon. Because I played the SNES FFII recently, and it's shockingly easy - even more so than the GBA and PSP ones. You can more or less waltz straight through to the end on that one. The PS1 iteration is closest to the original Japanese, despite shit load times. And yes, I've tried and kind of hate the DS one - don't even like its aesthetic. I love that this one is the same looks and feel as the original with just prettied up sound and visuals - really, if they would just do this exact same treatment for VI I could die happy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Do it! Do it! All the cool kids are!



I plan on it VERY soon!! I have to find the wire in Max's room so i can hook it to the TV. It's somewhere in his room. I WILL get it hooked up to my tv!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

gangstadawg said:


> i remember all of that. im glad that crimson echoes got leaked though.




o yes your right that did get leaked.lol Ressurection was awesome,that would have been a damn good remake.that was some heart and dedication right there.it was like how bombergames did for SORR.


----------



## Mathias

I got rid of Marvel vs Capcom 3 for Mortal Kombat 9 and regret nothing, I'm having a blast with it. MvC3 had limitless DLC potential and save for that stupid shadow mode content and two lame characters the game has nothing going for it. I've had MK9 for 36 hours and I've gotten 2 new characters, and classic MK1 costumes, and more DLC on the way. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More LoL.

(Another Player) - Xin Zhao, why are you mid?
(Me)- Because I EAT SQUISHES! lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> I got rid of Marvel vs Capcom 3 for Mortal Kombat 9 and regret nothing, I'm having a blast with it. MvC3 had limitless DLC potential and save for that stupid shadow mode content and two lame characters the game has nothing going for it. I've had MK9 for 36 hours and I've gotten 2 new characters, and classic MK1 costumes, and more DLC on the way. I think I made the right choice.



REALLY glad to hear you like it, man.
it is a blast. it's basically a love letter to everything that made the old MK trilogy great (bestill my fanboy heart), while having a modern feel and keeping a few of the better features of the 3D MK games. 

the story mode is actually pretty interesting (and lets you unlock 2 characters), and the challenge tower will keep you busy for a while.
it does something that very very few fighting games can boast - single player mode is just as fun as multiplayer.

did you get the free costumes, too?


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> REALLY glad to hear you like it, man.
> it is a blast. it's basically a love letter to everything that made the old MK trilogy great (bestill my fanboy heart), while having a modern feel and keeping a few of the better features of the 3D MK games.
> 
> the story mode is actually pretty interesting (and lets you unlock 2 characters), and the challenge tower will keep you busy for a while.
> it does something that very very few fighting games can boast - single player mode is just as fun as multiplayer.
> 
> did you get the free costumes, too?



Yep. Haven't used them yet though because I'm still getting used to the controls. I'm not a fan of pressing a button to block.


----------



## FredtheFA

I'm currently playing Fable 3 right now. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Mathias

I'm not going through 300 challenges just for a single costume of Mileena wrapped up in a few lines of cloth. Screw that.


----------



## Mathias

Hyper Ultra Mega Marvel vs Capcom 3 in 5...4...3...2...

http://iplaywinner.com/news/2011/7/8/new-marvel-vs-capcom-3-details-coming-at-comic-con.html

And the worst part is, I'll probably still buy it. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh so my TV doesn't have enough outlets for my blu ray and the n64. We are so going out tonight to get a switch for it!! I watch netflix to bed every night so i had to make a tough choice.. so no n64 for another day 

I'm in the fire temple of Ocarina of Time. It's sort of tedious when you fall several floors down cuz the darn angle changes at inopportune times. I remember getting pissed at those angle changes years ago.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Hyper Ultra Mega Marvel vs Capcom 3 in 5...4...3...2...
> 
> http://iplaywinner.com/news/2011/7/8/new-marvel-vs-capcom-3-details-coming-at-comic-con.html
> 
> And the worst part is, I'll probably still buy it. :doh:



to be followed by new DLC - Super Hyper Ultra Mega Marvel vs Capcom 3: HD Remix DX Arcade Edition

...i can't support Capcom anymore. between things like this and their shitty DRM tactics, and the fact that they've all but cancelled Mega Man Legends 3 before they even started developing it, they don't deserve any of my cash.


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> to be followed by new DLC - Super Hyper Ultra Mega Marvel vs Capcom 3: HD Remix DX Arcade Edition
> 
> ...i can't support Capcom anymore. between things like this and their shitty DRM tactics, and the fact that they've all but cancelled Mega Man Legends 3 before they even started developing it, they don't deserve any of my cash.



I'm with you. This game is going to need one hell of an overhaul on all fronts to get me to buy it again.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> I'm in the fire temple of Ocarina of Time. It's sort of tedious when you fall several floors down cuz the darn angle changes at inopportune times. I remember getting pissed at those angle changes years ago.



I seem to recall there being a way to lock the camera behind you. I forget what it is, though. Z?


----------



## PastaRunner

I ended my World of Warcraft subscription after it ran nonstop from Feb 2005 to June 2011. After six years, the changes introduced by Cataclysm managed to remove my primary reasons for playing. For at least five years, I took my max level Alliance priest solo into Orgrimmar and had fun messing with the Horde (and killing them too!). Now everything is messed up with flying guards that I can't deaggro, guards hitting too hard, and the changes in Orgrimmar not allowing me to use the strategies I relied on for five years. I gave the changes a chance for six months but I couldn't find a way to have my fun anymore.

So now I've been giving Minecraft a try lately. And playing some Starcraft 2 matches every once in a while. And working on making my own video game.

I miss the old Orgrimmar...


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I seem to recall there being a way to lock the camera behind you. I forget what it is, though. Z?



The problem with the angle changes is when you'd be walking a narrow path and all of a sudden the view changes then you plunge into the depths of the temple.. Then i'd have to work my way back up.. It's sort of annoyance. Z does help change the angle of vision. I'm still too used to modern games that you can change the viewpoint so easily. I'm still enjoying the game. I just get mad at it sometimes 

It might also be the clunkiness of using the controller to play n64 games on the wii.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Z is perfect for narrow paths, because IIRC it only lets you move (or jump) in straight lines.

Also, remember that the joystick lets you move slowly if you want to - you don't have to do a breakneck run all the time if you don't want to.


----------



## HottiMegan

That's the problem with our current controller. It's too twitchy to do precise movements. We're contemplating buying a different controller. I might also start again using the n64 if it continues to anger me. We're talking about buying the wii brand classic remote, hoping it'd work a little better. This other one doesn't allow for precise movements. Part of the frustration.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

got Modnation Racers for the PS3 - i'd been itching to play it for quite some time. 

for those who don't know, Modnation Racers is pretty much a very customizable Mario Kart clone, where you can design characters, cars, and even tracks.
you can also upload your creations, and download stuff made by others.
there is an _infinite_ amount of content here - no hyperbole.

the actual racing part of the game takes a little adjustment, but once you learn how to handle the driving, the game feels just as tight as any Mario Kart game.

the creation tools are amazing, though. easy to use, but in-depth enough to where you can create just about anything you can think of. 

i took the unimaginative route and made a character of myself:






i also made a cool little car that i call "Black Bat."





i can highly recommend this game to any PS3 player who enjoys driving games, or tooling around with creation features.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just playing the Sonic Mega Collection in between DDR. I wish I could play it on an actual Sega Genesis.


----------



## Mishty

Got Plants vs. Zombies for the 360, and I'm even more addicted than I was playing it on my netbook

Braaaaaainnnnns. 

I've been playing SceneIt? on 360 to, with a group every night, so far I'm 10/1 almost undefeated.


----------



## Proner

Patapon 3 on PSP, pretty addictive and those little bubbly cyclops are so adorable


----------



## Adamantoise

Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance and GTA: Liberty City Stories.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

;D Found my Sega Genesis Collection disc [PS2] so I've been working away at my two favorite games on it!


----------



## Amaranthine

I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



Oh, buy VC for sure (should be super cheap, too).

Someone here will probably vote for each option, though, making this poll somewhat useless


----------



## gangstadawg

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



get both. but SA is a bigger game over all. well i should sa longer game. VC is short in comparison plus SA has more cars and more weapons. i got the pc version just for modding though and not for the hot coffee mod.

mods i added were stuff like this


----------



## Adamantoise

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



I haven't played much of San Andreas,but I loved Vice City and it's hilarious dialogue. :happy:


----------



## Magusz

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



Vice City is a classic, a fantastic game! It's the best GTA game, in my opinion!


----------



## Magusz

Your Plump Princess said:


> ;D Found my Sega Genesis Collection disc [PS2] so I've been working away at my two favorite games on it!



ha i remember comix zone! I played it a lot in my childhood! If i'm not wrong it's not an easy game...(or maybe it was hard because i was too little )


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> That's the problem with our current controller. It's too twitchy to do precise movements. We're contemplating buying a different controller. I might also start again using the n64 if it continues to anger me. We're talking about buying the wii brand classic remote, hoping it'd work a little better. This other one doesn't allow for precise movements. Part of the frustration.



You've got a third party Wiimote?


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> You've got a third party Wiimote?



Yeah it was a third party game cube remote that you can use for old downloaded games. We went and got the wii brand classic one last night and it's a lot less twitchy, now i just have to retrain my fingers to use it


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



I'd personally say neither. I got both in a package deal on Steam, but I've played GTA4 and the GFX and control differences were too jarring for me to handle.


----------



## Broadside

Mathias said:


> I'm not going through 300 challenges just for a single costume of Mileena wrapped up in a few lines of cloth. Screw that.



I did... but I was bored that weekend. You can buy your way through any challenge you want though. I kept 50k for the last challenge which is basically destroying every single character possible in one life. This includes bosses.


----------



## Amaranthine

Just downloaded and started playing VC. Seems awesome so far. I have a Mac, so those are the only choices for me, until I get bootcamp running. 

Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Magusz said:


> ha i remember comix zone! I played it a lot in my childhood! If i'm not wrong it's not an easy game...(or maybe it was hard because i was too little )


It IS hard, roflmao.


----------



## gangstadawg

Amaranthine said:


> Just downloaded and started playing VC. Seems awesome so far. I have a Mac, so those are the only choices for me, until I get bootcamp running.
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone



depends on how powerful you mac is. if its a newer mac than it should be no prob to an extent since macs have limatations on graphics card selections. but since those are older GTA games should be no prob.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Almost done with Decap Attack, and then I think I'll play Phantasy Star 2.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Your Plump Princess said:


> It IS hard, roflmao.



Comix Zone really is hard. this is back in the days when games didn't baby their players with tutorials on everything. i miss those days.
if i want my hand held through a game, i'll play easy mode. 
i don't like stopping my gameplay to hear about how a key works 100 times.


----------



## Chimpi

Amaranthine said:


> I need opinions before I buy: San Andreas or Vice City? I've been told GTA 3 doesn't even compare =/ Thoughts?



Neither. Get Just Cause 2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BOtdFUDdFI


----------



## Mathias

Totally called it.



> In a press release initially posted by Shadowloo.com, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 and its details were revealed today. More details are assumed to be coming in the next couple of hours.
> Capcom®, a leading worldwide developer and publisher of video games, and Marvel Entertainment today announced that Ultimate Marvel® vs. Capcom® 3 is in development for the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft®.
> 
> Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 will take the epic battle to all new heights with new iconic characters from the Marvel and Capcom universes, a refined fighting system, eight new stages and new modes when it releases this November for the low MSRP of $39.99.
> 
> The highly acclaimed fighting game adds 12 new legends to the robust Marvel vs. Capcom 3 roster, bringing the total overall roster of characters up to 50. The first new characters revealed for Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 include much-requested Capcom character Strider who slashes his way into the fray along with Ghost &#8216;n Goblins&#8482; villain Firebrand. On the Marvel side, Ghost Rider will finally exercise his vengeance and Hawkeye will pick apart foes. More characters will be revealed in the coming months.
> 
> In addition to characters, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 features a host of enhancements and new features to improve the game’s balance and online functionality. One of the biggest additions to Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 is the fan-requested Spectator Mode, which allows fighters to watch live online matches together. With multiple improvements and 12 new characters, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 brings home the ultimate fighting experience for newcomers and pros alike.



Link

So I basically paid $60 for a damn beta Last February? Screw you Capcom.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Totally called it.
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> So I basically paid $60 for a damn beta Last February? Screw you Capcom.



because of things like that... 
and because of this: Mega Man Legends 3 officially canceled...
and also because of this: Capcom crushes replay value of new game by making saved games permanent...
and especially because of _this_: Final Fight: Double Impact's PSN requirement is anti-sharing DRM...
i am NEVER going to buy a new Capcom game ever ever again. 

new Capcom games are now in the list of "things that aren't allowed where i live," along with new Activision games, and Marvel Comics action figures.


----------



## danielson123

Seeking out a disk 2 of Legend of Dragoon for my continued nostalgia trip.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

danielson123 said:


> Seeking out a disk 2 of Legend of Dragoon for my continued nostalgia trip.



dude..LOVE THAT GAME! sure it was basicly a FF7 rip-off pretty much but i honestly still enjoyed it.:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I finished Decap Attack the other day, so I've been playing Comix Zone (and "Sonic and Tails" when I get too frustrated with it.) Yay old games!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

disconnectedsmile said:


> Comix Zone really is hard. this is back in the days when games didn't baby their players with tutorials on everything. i miss those days.
> if i want my hand held through a game, i'll play easy mode.
> i don't like stopping my gameplay to hear about how a key works 100 times.


I noticed a lot of games these days are irritatingly easier. I mean, sure I get flat pissed when I can't do something right, but the feeling when I finally DO get it? Priceless! There's just no real satisfaction anymore. IMO


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Your Plump Princess said:


> I noticed a lot of games these days are irritatingly easier. I mean, sure I get flat pissed when I can't do something right, but the feeling when I finally DO get it? Priceless! There's just no real satisfaction anymore. IMO



What If Super Mario Bros. Was Made Today?
"Remember you can start this tutorial over again by pressing Select!"


----------



## Mathias

One, two, Freddy's coming for you...


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so happy. I finally found the PSP! I loaned it to Max's friend for a week and then wanted to put it somewhere out of sight so he wouldn't ask to borrow it again. (i was so nervous lending it but he's a good kid and we like his mom) Now that we have it i can play little big planet on it again and install the free psp games we got with the whole PSN debacle. Meggie's happy


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> One, two, Freddy's coming for you...



WTF!!! whats next the creature from jeepers creepers?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> One, two, Freddy's coming for you...



no sir, i don't like it.
now, i bought the new Mortal Kombat the day it came out. i love it. i play it regularly. it's the best fighting game i, personally, have played this console generation.
BUT... Freddy Kruger is not something i want to play $5 for. i can understand $5 for Rain, Kenshi, or Skarlett. but Freddy seems like he would have been better as an on-disc easter egg (kinda like Kratos on the PS3 version).
as it is, i think coercing a gamer into spending $20 on DLC after spending $60 on a game is questionable.
i miss the days of getting a complete game for one purchase price.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

disconnectedsmile said:


> What If Super Mario Bros. Was Made Today?
> "Remember you can start this tutorial over again by pressing Select!"


W-W-W-W-Why ... Why would you post something so terrible? 
/Cries. 


That was .. stomach-churning-ly scary. Mostly because it's true. : p


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> What If Super Mario Bros. Was Made Today?
> "Remember you can start this tutorial over again by pressing Select!"



I remember when a game's tutorial was called _reading the goddam manual_. I don't mind if it's unintrusive in a game, but too often it feels like obstruction rather than instruction. _Dead Space_- for the three minutes I played it before freaking out- felt like it did it right by having the instruction for you as you went through the opening stuff.

Achievements I've got no major issue with (but I don't have an XBox, so I don't really know how bad it can get). I think, though, that they ought to be more geared towards out-of-the-way stuff (side-quests, in addition to material rewards) or more skilled accomplishments (completing things in a certain amount of time) rather than "Kill an enemy with a grenade" or "Decapitate 50 enemies".

Paying for extra stuff is kind of ridiculous, though. I play WoW, so I pay to play the game itself, but I don't mind that; I'm not going to be shelling out extra money for pets or mounts, though, and I rather like that system, where you don't have to pay actual money for things necessary to complete the game, just for vanity items and the like. And in Flash games? It's bullshit. All well and good to be able to buy gold with money, or to finish building faster, but to withhold necessary resources from those who don't wish to spent actual cash on the game is just absurd.


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> no sir, i don't like it.
> now, i bought the new Mortal Kombat the day it came out. i love it. i play it regularly. it's the best fighting game i, personally, have played this console generation.
> BUT... Freddy Kruger is not something i want to play $5 for. i can understand $5 for Rain, Kenshi, or Skarlett. but Freddy seems like he would have been better as an on-disc easter egg (kinda like Kratos on the PS3 version).
> as it is, i think coercing a gamer into spending $20 on DLC after spending $60 on a game is questionable.
> i miss the days of getting a complete game for one purchase price.



I thought he'd have been 360 exclusive to make up for the PS3 getting Kratos. Oh well, I can't wait for him. I barely remember any of those characters from the Ps2 Mortal Kombat's anyway. I wanted something new.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playing Sonic 2 now, taking a break from Comix Zone before I throw something through something and kill them both with fire. >=(


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> I remember when a game's tutorial was called _reading the goddam manual_. I don't mind if it's unintrusive in a game, but too often it feels like obstruction rather than instruction. _Dead Space_- for the three minutes I played it before freaking out- felt like it did it right by having the instruction for you as you went through the opening stuff.
> 
> Achievements I've got no major issue with (but I don't have an XBox, so I don't really know how bad it can get). I think, though, that they ought to be more geared towards out-of-the-way stuff (side-quests, in addition to material rewards) or more skilled accomplishments (completing things in a certain amount of time) rather than "Kill an enemy with a grenade" or "Decapitate 50 enemies".
> 
> Paying for extra stuff is kind of ridiculous, though. I play WoW, so I pay to play the game itself, but I don't mind that; I'm not going to be shelling out extra money for pets or mounts, though, and I rather like that system, where you don't have to pay actual money for things necessary to complete the game, just for vanity items and the like. And in Flash games? It's bullshit. All well and good to be able to buy gold with money, or to finish building faster, but to withhold necessary resources from those who don't wish to spent actual cash on the game is just absurd.



Yeah, cash for vanity items I don't mind. Gold Ammo, on the other hand, will make me quit/avoid a game.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL and Diablo II: Lord of Destruction.

Still kicking butt with my amazon (Pizza_Box lol), but out of nowhere bought Annie on LoL with the free RP they gave us. I refuse to pay for a free game. lol

I love eating squishies (Annie included lol), and she's burned a hole in my head many a times, but I'm getting better with her. I ambush people, and have been pretty helpful to my team.


----------



## Mathias

I fired up Tekken 6 for the first time in a while. I bought it for PSP and the disc broke and I wasn't able to find it anywhere until about a week ago. Bob kicks ass!


----------



## elina86

During the past two weekends I've played Mario Party games, 
2 and 8 respectively, and I've had a lot of fun playing them 
alone and with my brother.


----------



## Mozz

I'm back to playing modern warfare 2 love this game!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 Sonic 1, making me all Grrrrr too.


----------



## HottiMegan

R & C Size Matters on the PSP. Oh yeah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wario Land-- Shake it! for Wii. It's half fun, half a pain in my ass, but all awesome 'cause my brother and I take turns playing it.


----------



## Mozz

Hey whoever has 360 hit me up I'm looking for friends to game with


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo II LoD and less of Lol ironically lol.
Started a new assassain.


----------



## Physix

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wario Land-- Shake it! for Wii. It's half fun, half a pain in my ass, but all awesome 'cause *my brother and I take turns playing it.*


The soul of a good game lies not in the game itself, but the people you play it with.

My son is crazy about an illustrated text game I coded for the computer (_Heroes of Acheron_). It's like rock paper scissors, essentially, but with swords and wizards and valkyries. While I was making it I had a lot of fun playing my wife with it, and now my son is so into the game that he's started to demand changes (he wanted me to swap out a scary cultist for "The Iron Knight," and put a dragon at the end). It's sort of become a family project to mess around with it.

But frankly, even the Sailor Moon arcade game is loads of fun with my son jumping up and down next to me when he plays. The kid bounces off the ceiling; we had to take down the ceiling fan to keep him tripping on the blades. Chess he can't do, but if it blinks and beeps, it's fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo II LoD and less of Lol ironically lol.
> Started a new assassain.



Interestingly, I picked up Torchlight again just recently.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Blackjack said:


> I remember when a game's tutorial was called _reading the goddam manual_.


quoted for fucking truth. 
it's not the fact that modern games are easier that bothers me much. it's all the mandatory, unskippable tutorials.



Blackjack said:


> Achievements I've got no major issue with (but I don't have an XBox, so I don't really know how bad it can get). I think, though, that they ought to be more geared towards out-of-the-way stuff (side-quests, in addition to material rewards) or more skilled accomplishments (completing things in a certain amount of time) rather than "Kill an enemy with a grenade" or "Decapitate 50 enemies".


i don't take issue with achievements/trophies, it's achievement/trophy whores that bother me.
i dislike the mentality that says "i have a super high gamer score / millions of trophies, so i'm better than you!" to those i say "i'm just having fun dude, i don't give a shit if you have 20 platinum trophies."
i think the achievements/trophies themselves are a nice addition when treated as a bonus rather than part of the game, as they can give you that little feeling of accomplishment during a game.


----------



## Physix

disconnectedsmile said:


> i dislike the mentality that says "i have a super high gamer score / millions of trophies, so i'm better than you!" to those i say "i'm just having fun dude, i don't give a shit if you have 20 platinum trophies."


I tend to expose that mentality for what it is - most guys don't collect the leavings in a jar to show people after they've pleasured themselves 1000 times.


----------



## mulrooney13

Physix said:


> I tend to expose that mentality for what it is - most guys don't collect the leavings in a jar to show people after they've pleasured themselves 1000 times.



Yeah...MOST guys don't...

I've been playing this ESPN sports bar game on the Facebooklet. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't take issue with achievements/trophies, it's achievement/trophy whores that bother me.
> i dislike the mentality that says "i have a super high gamer score / millions of trophies, so i'm better than you!" to those i say "i'm just having fun dude, i don't give a shit if you have 20 platinum trophies."
> i think the achievements/trophies themselves are a nice addition when treated as a bonus rather than part of the game, as they can give you that little feeling of accomplishment during a game.



http://www.illwillpress.com/ACH22YT.html


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> http://www.illwillpress.com/ACH22YT.html



i'll see your Foamy and raise you a Jim Sterling: Nobody cares how good you are at videogames.


----------



## willowmoon

Spyro the Dragon for the original PlayStation. HELL F**KING YEAH.


----------



## KMintheArts

willowmoon said:


> Spyro the Dragon for the original PlayStation. HELL F**KING YEAH.



dude Yes! i recently revisited that and the first Crash Bandicoot haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oooooh! I'm so Jealous. I used to have that game, but a friend jacked it for gamestop store credit while he "supposedly" forget it was mine. :doh: 


Playing Super Mario World on mah Wii while I wait for Zelda: Spirit Tracks to come in for me at the library. I would be still playing "Warioland - Shake it" on the Wii, but it keeps giving me a Disc Read Error thing. :'(


----------



## Fox

Fallout: New Vegas. The game is crazy deep, and very challenging.


----------



## gangstadawg

Fox said:


> Fallout: New Vegas. The game is crazy deep, and very challenging.



after mods (pc version only) and DLC its frickin EPIC.

one good mod i like is the monster mod.

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=41361

here is just one of the critters


----------



## littlefairywren

I am totally in love with Portal 2! It doesn't give me nightmares or kooky dreams and it makes me think. Brilliant game!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gotta pick up "Zelda: Spirit Tracks" and "Sonic and the Secret Rings" from the library on Monday. So excited to play them! Has anyone else?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

littlefairywren said:


> I am totally in love with Portal 2! It doesn't give me nightmares or kooky dreams and it makes me think. Brilliant game!


no nightmares or kooky dreams? i don't think we've played the same Portal 2.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

As for illwillpress, I used to love that website... Foamy is all love. 

As for videogames, I've been playing up the new maps on Black Ops for PS3 as well as switching betwen Fallout: New Vegas, GTA: IV, and Borderlands! 

Ah, PS3, thank you for helping me stay distracted on days where it is too damn hot out.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Gotta pick up "Zelda: Spirit Tracks" and "Sonic and the Secret Rings" from the library on Monday. So excited to play them! Has anyone else?



I've tried one Sonic game post Sonic 3D Blast (I don't remember the title). I didn't like it much. Sonic & Knuckles 3 was and will always be my favorite. Also haven't played any Zelda games newer than Majora's Mask (largely because the N64 is the newest console I own = P)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've tried one Sonic game post Sonic 3D Blast (I don't remember the title). I didn't like it much. Sonic & Knuckles 3 was and will always be my favorite. Also haven't played any Zelda games newer than Majora's Mask (largely because the N64 is the newest console I own = P)


Majora's Mask = Pain in the Dick. 

I own "Sonic Heroes" and was like "...Ew" at it initially but it's an alright play. I prefer sonic games like Sonic and Tails.


----------



## Mathias

There's seven video games coming out in October and November that I want. SEVEN!  Why do they do this every year?


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

Mathias said:


> There's seven video games coming out in October and November that I want. SEVEN!  Why do they do this every year?



To torture you...
and make you ask questions. Hehe.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> There's seven video games coming out in October and November that I want. SEVEN!  Why do they do this every year?



I feel you. there's only so much gaming money in my budget and SOOOO many games coming in time for Xmas. 

(I'm looking forward to the kinect star wars game coming close to new years)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My brother hasn't let me have a turn with Zelda: Spirit Tracks yet. [Minus the two times he asked for my help] but from what little I've played it, it seems fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

All I really want is ES5: Skyrim.

The other little things I pick up cheap on Steam and Impulse are just holdovers for more Bethesda awesomeness.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> All I really want is ES5: Skyrim.
> 
> The other little things I pick up cheap on Steam and Impulse are just holdovers for more Bethesda awesomeness.



the mods for skyrim will be EPIC!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

kickin it old school with death by degrees,doa 2 hardcore,and malice.:happy:


----------



## squidge dumpling

It's Dragon Age 2 for me at the moment


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

squidge dumpling said:


> It's Dragon Age 2 for me at the moment



I never actually beat that. After having to reinstall my OS, I haven't actually installed DA2 again yet. It was such a let down for me compared to DA1. Not quite as bad as Supreme Commander 2 compared to Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, but still... weaker, somehow.


----------



## GlassDaemon

Oblivion because I'm having an emotional break down about the fact that Skyrim won't be released till November..... *cries*


----------



## Wagimawr

Hm.
Team Fortress 2 is free-to-play now.

I have not played a shooter on the PC in AGES (like, Duke Nukem 3D years ago), and have never EVER played a shooter on the PC without a gamepad/joystick etc.

Should I bite on this game that looks like big stupid fun, or stick to my Goldeneye 007 Wii online rounds?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

All I can say is the control precision will be very different for a PC game w/ mouse and keyboard compared to a dated Nintendo game with a joystick.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Forgotten_Futures said:


> All I can say is the control precision will be very different for a PC game w/ mouse and keyboard compared to a dated Nintendo game with a joystick.



i think mouse/keyboard vs. control stick isn't as important as the fact that Goldeneye hasn't aged well at all.
definitely one of those games that should just remain in memories.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oddly enough, I'm _really_ digging* Zelda: Spirit Tracks.* I don't know if it's the game himself, or if it's the fact I'm finally playing a Zelda Game I haven't played before.


----------



## Wagimawr

Wagimawr said:


> Goldeneye 007 *Wii*


*cough*



Forgotten_Futures said:


> All I can say is the control precision will be very different for a PC game w/ mouse and keyboard


Definitely true; perhaps I should invest in a Xbox controller(?) that would work as a PC gamepad.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Wagimawr said:


> *cough*
> 
> Definitely true; perhaps I should invest in a Xbox controller(?) that would work as a PC gamepad.



Yeah, probably should go with the XBox controller. I got a Logitech (not an XBox controller, but virtually identical) primarily to play Just Cause 2 with... and JC2 won't pay attention to it. Works fine for other games with controller options, but I'm a little ticked it doesn't work for the game I bought it for. I need to spend some time with the advanced configuration utility and see if I can trick it into working.


----------



## gangstadawg

GlassDaemon said:


> Oblivion because I'm having an emotional break down about the fact that Skyrim won't be released till November..... *cries*



if you have the pc version than mod the hell out of it. that should hold you for at least 3 months depending on mods.


----------



## gangstadawg

disconnectedsmile said:


> i think mouse/keyboard vs. control stick isn't as important as the fact that Goldeneye hasn't aged well at all.
> definitely one of those games that should just remain in memories.



golden eye source was fine.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Just pre-ordered ES5: Skyrim on Steam.

The WIN drip bag is being prepared. = P


----------



## StickMan

Copious amounts of Fallout: New Vegas. Don't care what anyone says, it's twice the game Fo3 was. I just downloaded Dead Money and Honest Hearts at my friend's recommendation. Anyone else here play it and/or care to compare stories?


----------



## GlassDaemon

gangstadawg said:


> if you have the pc version than mod the hell out of it. that should hold you for at least 3 months depending on mods.



I have modded Oblivion forty five ways to hell and back. lol I've been playing since release, I can't tell you how many times I've beaten the main quest line, shivering isles or any of the factions. I can however tell you how many times I've glitched the game.... three.... I think, might only be two.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Spirit Tracks.............._still_

and "Sonic and the Secret Rings" ..which honestly, is kind of an annoying disappointment.


----------



## elina86

Mario Party 2 (I just love that game)

Today while playing I had the most frustrating moment 
I've ever had during the few weeks I've played the game. 
The moment was as follows:

I was playing Horror Land with 3 computer opponents 
(each with Normal difficulty level). I had managed to 
collect 4 stars (while the others had up to one star) 
by the time the last turn came around.

Then, on the last turn, the opponent who was the last one
to move landed on Chance Time, and the outcome was 
that I had to trade stars with one of those who had only star.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

elina86 said:


> Mario Party 2 (I just love that game)
> 
> Today while playing I had the most frustrating moment
> I've ever had during the few weeks I've played the game.
> The moment was as follows:
> 
> I was playing Horror Land with 3 computer opponents
> (each with Normal difficulty level). I had managed to
> collect 4 stars (while the others had up to one star)
> by the time the last turn came around.
> 
> Then, on the last turn, the opponent who was the last one
> to move landed on Chance Time, and the outcome was
> that I had to trade stars with one of those who had only star.


That is why I HATE Chance time games! HATEHATEHATEHATEHATE >;O 

In every mario party I own. [1-7] THEY ALWAYS SCREW ME >/


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm a little too busy right now, but once the current project at work is done, I'm going old school.

Two words: Fuzzy. Pickles.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Limbo is *so fucking hard*!
me and my girlfriend downloaded this game (PSN) together, and we take turns playing by passing the controller off.
it starts out pretty tricky... and then past the halfway point, it's just evil.

it's a gorgeous game, though. and it's got a very creepy/beautiful vibe.
well worth the $15 price tag, i must say.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo and LoL per usual.

Nothing new with LoL really. I haven't bought Miss Fortune yet, but played her free all week. I'm still pretty good with her.

As for Diablo? Mostly been working on my assassin. She's a trapsassin now, but I might reset my stats and make her martial arts depending on how I do. I got rushed through nightmare.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> Nothing new with LoL really. I haven't bought Miss Fortune yet, but played her free all week. I'm still pretty good with her.



I am both good and bad with MF; I tend to play her hybrid and focus on MiR, which is good for farming and teamfight CC situations, but not so good for straight nuking enemies. It also annoys me that she's intended as an AD carry, but her ult procs as Mdmg, which necessitates a Void Staff to do decent damage to anyone with more than ~60 MR.


----------



## ManBeef

XBL PEOPLE!!!

1. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 !!! 
2. Borderlands
3. Fable 3

Off of XBL

1. Mirror's Edge
2. Afro Samurai
3. Ninety Nine Nights


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm a little too busy right now, but once the current project at work is done, I'm going old school.
> 
> Two words: Fuzzy. Pickles.



Hmm. Did I make my reference too oblique? Am I really that old? (I'm 25)


----------



## sera

Jon Blaze said:


> As for Diablo? Mostly been working on my assassin. She's a trapsassin now, but I might reset my stats and make her martial arts depending on how I do. I got rushed through nightmare.



last ladder i played, my main char was a trap assa too. all the years i refused to play her, cause of her awful voice (dare to say lol - the german voice i mean). yes i know stupid. 
the other years i mostly played javas or bowzones. yes and ofc like always had an ench, bobarb and a sorc for farming.
i still have this game installed atm there are more then 42.000 players online. thats incredible <3.
for august now i will stay in eve, altough i dont like that game much.
hopefully there will be soon some news on Torchlight and all the other great upcoming games.


----------



## BLK360

Currently playing Mount and Blade. 
Dunno how many people know what that is. But it's got three versions currently. Two of which are set in medieval times but in a fictional world, the third in 17th century eastern Europe. I'm largely playing the 17th century one, gotta represent Sweden on the field with my musket. Haha, damn I'm a nerd.


----------



## HottiMegan

Does anyone have a 3ds? Gamestop is having a deal if we turn in our DSlite we can get it for $99 and am seriously contemplating that! I want that Zelda game for it ? 
Is it a worthwhile system to buy?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HottiMegan said:


> Does anyone have a 3ds? Gamestop is having a deal if we turn in our DSlite we can get it for $99 and am seriously contemplating that! I want that Zelda game for it ?
> Is it a worthwhile system to buy?



only if you're cool with a system that has only one really great game available (for now), an online system that doesn't work, and a crappy online store set up.


----------



## The Orange Mage

disconnectedsmile said:


> only if you're cool with a system that has only one really great game available (for now), an online system that doesn't work, and a crappy online store set up.



What, you mean ANY of the existing Nintendo systems? 

(But seriously, how can a company get it's online strategy so WRONG? )


----------



## Mathias

The Orange Mage said:


> What, you mean ANY of the existing Nintendo systems?
> 
> (But seriously, how can a company get it's online strategy so WRONG? )



Because it's become blatantly clear that they care only about making money rather than quality games. We're probably going to be in for a repeat of this with the Wii U but I hope not.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> Because it's become blatantly clear that they care only about making money rather than quality games. We're probably going to be in for a repeat of this with the Wii U but I hope not.



And yet the cycle is allowed to continue. So long as the cycle continues, it will continue to continue.


----------



## Kibeth

I like to play a lot of different games at one time..so if I get pissed off at one, I can hop to the other one!

Pokemon- Soul Silver/ Black
Donkey Kong Country (YES!)
Soul Calibur


 dont be jealous of my swag.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm on the 3rd Temple in Zelda: Spirit Tracks. The game is due Monday to my library [or it's a 50 cent a day fine until it's returned.] I'm -hooooping- to beat it. Blah!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

HottiMegan said:


> Does anyone have a 3ds? Is it a worthwhile system to buy?



Survey: 30% of Japanese gamers regret 3DS early adoption (via Destructoid)


----------



## HottiMegan

we decided against getting the 3ds. We decided that we should buy new tires instead. WOO!  (we discovered a tire needs replacing so that's blowing our budget for a gaming system)


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> we decided against getting the 3ds. We decided that we should buy new tires instead. WOO!  (we discovered a tire needs replacing so that's blowing our budget for a gaming system)



I may get one in December. By then Mario, Starfox and Mario Kart will be out. But even then, that's only 3 games.


----------



## HottiMegan

Yeah we decided on waiting until more games were available for the 3ds. I still have plenty of gaming options with the ps3, wii and xbox oh and the psp and dsi.. we're not hurting for gaming


----------



## BlueBurning

Too much time on minecraft and have slowly gotten back into Fallout New Vegas now that I have the DLC.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm a little too busy right now, but once the current project at work is done, I'm going old school.
> 
> Two words: Fuzzy. Pickles.





Forgotten_Futures said:


> Hmm. Did I make my reference too oblique? Am I really that old? (I'm 25)



Apparently I'm old as fucking dirt.

Earthbound.



HottiMegan said:


> we decided against getting the 3ds. We decided that we should buy new tires instead. WOO!  (we discovered a tire needs replacing so that's blowing our budget for a gaming system)



One tire means at least two to replace (always replace front/back in pairs). I don't know how expensive your tires are, but mine were ridiculous. ~$200. EACH.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Went on a retro-trip by playing Blackthorne again.


Amnesia the Dark Descent was creepy.


Now for Penumbra >3


Games on the list:
Diablo 3
The Elder scrolls V: Skyrim
F.E.A.r 3


----------



## Edens_heel

HottiMegan said:


> Yeah we decided on waiting until more games were available for the 3ds. I still have plenty of gaming options with the ps3, wii and xbox oh and the psp and dsi.. we're not hurting for gaming



Good move - the battery life is crap, the games aren't there yet, and I know I'll never be getting one because I can't play it for more than a minute with the 3D turned on to any intensity without feeling like I'm going to vomit. Fuuuuugh you, Nintendo.


----------



## gangstadawg

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Went on a retro-trip by playing Blackthorne again.
> 
> 
> Amnesia the Dark Descent was creepy.
> 
> 
> Now for Penumbra >3
> 
> 
> Games on the list:
> Diablo 3
> The Elder scrolls V: Skyrim
> F.E.A.r 3



fear 3 is already out.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

gangstadawg said:


> fear 3 is already out.




Oh, I know, but I have yet to obtain it >3


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Well Ive been playing gameboy color system and my games of choice are Little mermaid pinball frenzy and Ms pacman special edition.




Thanx Much
:kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413

Restarted my Pokemon Platinum version to try out something I read online called the Nuzlocke Challenge.


----------



## None

Finally played Starcraft II at my friend's place this weekend and fucking loved it. The campaign mode was exciting and fun as fuck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 I was able to renew *Zelda: Spirit Tracks* so I have one last week to try to beat it... _Challenge Accepted_


----------



## Melian

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Apparently I'm old as fucking dirt.
> 
> Earthbound.



Hey, I just saw this post now....your reference is not lost!!

(I'm older than you and have a starman deluxe tattoo, though...so maybe it is, in fact, lost.....)

<---ETA: oh shit, just remembered the avatar, too. So yeah, reference lost. Hahahaha.


----------



## elina86

Mario Party 2, this time using a Gamecube controller which I bought yesterday.


----------



## ManBeef

Aside from MW2, Borderlands, && Fable III... I play Ocarina of Time. The 3Ds is pretty damn spiffy. You just can't use the 3D too long or it'll fuck with your eyes. That or drain the battery


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Megaman Battle Network 5 Double Team DS (yay long names) at work on my late shifts when nobody else is around. It's simple and fun.


----------



## Mathias

I'm almost finished with Red Dead Redemption. I'm really interested at how the story will turn out.


----------



## bmann0413

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Megaman Battle Network 5 Double Team DS (yay long names) at work on my late shifts when nobody else is around. It's simple and fun.



Woot woot! MegaMan Battle Network (and by extension, MegaMan Star Force) is my favorite version of Mega Man.


----------



## big_lad27

Recently i've been playin fear 3, it's lost its eeriness that the 1st two had but still a good game and it's now co-op which is always a bonus


----------



## Allie Cat

bmann0413 said:


> Woot woot! MegaMan Battle Network (and by extension, MegaMan Star Force) is my favorite version of Mega Man.



Mine too! *blasphemy*


----------



## gangstadawg

pre ordering deus ex human rev today with the special preorder that gives me the nade launcher and extra mission.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> I'm almost finished with Red Dead Redemption. I'm really interested at how the story will turn out.



I *want* to play that, but it's not on Steam or Impulse last I checked, and since I started getting a lot of my games through those two (even going so far as to re-buy digital download versions of some of my older games), I'm very against the concept of buying an actual game CD/DVD any more.

The fact I don't have to worry about losing game manuals for DD games is a major plus.


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I *want* to play that, but it's not on Steam or Impulse last I checked, and since I started getting a lot of my games through those two (even going so far as to re-buy digital download versions of some of my older games), I'm very against the concept of buying an actual game CD/DVD any more.
> 
> The fact I don't have to worry about losing game manuals for DD games is a major plus.



I've always enjoyed having a physical copy of all of my console games. Although it is nice to download a full game once in a while. It's just that XBLA's games on demand service is limited.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got sucked into the Sims game on Facebook today. It's like sims lite. Sort of fun. It's still kind of buggy.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've got Sims 3 and most of the expansions. I give it some play time now and then.


----------



## elina86

Today I played through the Hard Course of the Mini-Game Coaster 
in Mario Party 2. It took about 4 hours (and several game overs) 
to complete it (and especially the last mini-game was extremely 
frustrating), but I did it.


----------



## sco17

I've been busy lately so not much time for video games but the last ones I played were LA Noire, Mortal Kombat and Fight Night Champion. Hopefully when I have a bit more free time I'll be able to play some of the new ones coming out over the next few months such as Fifa, Madden, NBA 2K, MW3 and BF3.


----------



## george83

Epic Mickey, its awesome


----------



## Your Plump Princess

george83 said:


> Epic Mickey, its awesome


Agreed! That game is so much fun!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Anyone planning to pre-order Borderlands 2?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Sims Facebook Game_, and I'm hoping to try the _Facebook Maplestory game_ later tonight. I also picked _Pokemon Silver_ back up on my Gameboy SP. [I forgot I stopped when I got Pokemon White, so I pick it up and realize I rushed SO BAD.. I triple face-palmed. ]


----------



## Mathias

I'm stuck on the last boss of Need for Speed Most Wanted. I've beaten the game six times and he still gives me trouble. :doh:


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Anyone planning to pre-order Borderlands 2?



WTF? there is a borderlands 2? i didnt even play one yet.


----------



## seavixen

I just finished my third playthrough of Dragon Age 2 a couple of days ago. (I do not care what anyone says. I loved DA2, and may play it a 4th time.) I need to play Mass Effect 2 again soon, since I can already feel the need for Bioware goodness coming on. I'm casually playing LA Noire right now and I think I have some DLC for Fable III that I never got around to doing.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> _Sims Facebook Game_, and I'm hoping to try the _Facebook Maplestory game_ later tonight. I also picked _Pokemon Silver_ back up on my Gameboy SP. [I forgot I stopped when I got Pokemon White, so I pick it up and realize I rushed SO BAD.. I triple face-palmed. ]



Can you hack it and get awesome mansions?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> WTF? there is a borderlands 2? i didnt even play one yet.



Yep. You really should get and play the first one. You're missing out.

http://www.gearboxity.com/content/view/727/33/


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've got Sims 3 and most of the expansions. I give it some play time now and then.



me too. The facebook sims made me kind of want to start playing sims again. i also have sims medieval. I really liked that one. It was a change of pace from regular sims. (i owned ALL the expansions of The sims and nearly all the expansions on sims 2.. i'd hate to add up all the money i have spent on The Sims franchise)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

THIS. <3 <3 <3 I'm currently playing as Mint [the chick] and my brother is playing as Rue [the dude].


----------



## Mathias

What the hell happened to Spyro?


----------



## swinglifeaway

I'm not as much of a gamer anymore, but I've been playing Unreal Tournament 3 since I have hardware that can run it okay now. I need more people to play with though.

Oh, and I was completely addicted to Torchlight for a week; I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> What the hell happened to Spyro?




......um, um, um........Evolution?


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm playing Deus Ex: Human Evolution and while I admire the general idea of the game I'm finding the actual game play tedious. 

The game advertises multiple paths, but every path seems to lead to STEALTH. Every other path leads to death and a long reload.

I don't know. I could be playing it wrong or just struggling against some educational hump, but this game seems like a waste of lifeforce. I have better things to do then wait 22.88 seconds before I can reattempt to hack a terminal.

22.88 seconds can be the final nuptials of a wedding, the time between when a baby crowns and is slapped in the ass, the stopped moment between car crash and outcome.

Instead, it is just another waste of time.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> What the hell happened to Spyro?



Drugs, dude. Spyro's led a hard life.


----------



## gangstadawg

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm playing Deus Ex: Human Evolution and while I admire the general idea of the game I'm finding the actual game play tedious.
> 
> The game advertises multiple paths, but every path seems to lead to STEALTH. Every other path leads to death and a long reload.
> 
> I don't know. I could be playing it wrong or just struggling against some educational hump, but this game seems like a waste of lifeforce. I have better things to do then wait 22.88 seconds before I can reattempt to hack a terminal.
> 
> 22.88 seconds can be the final nuptials of a wedding, the time between when a baby crowns and is slapped in the ass, the stopped moment between car crash and outcome.
> 
> Instead, it is just another waste of time.



pc version or console?


----------



## swinglifeaway

I don't have access to consoles right now, but on my iPhone I've been playing this addictive game called Game Dev Story. You run a game development company and try to become super successful and all that. You can keep playing for as long as you want, but you have a goal to get a high score within 10 years. It uses fake names and images for consoles but they're actually similar to their real world counterparts and have life cycles and market share percentages that are related as well and small things like planning a release for the holiday season will benefit you as well.

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/game-dev-story/id396085661?mt=8


----------



## Nexis

Tearing it up in the Mojave Wasteland of Fallout New Vegas, I just love the soundtrack for this game.


----------



## gangstadawg

Nexis said:


> Tearing it up in the Mojave Wasteland of Fallout New Vegas, I just love the soundtrack for this game.



im still playing it since i just beat deus ex HR. but im waiting for more mods to come out for new vegas. im waiting for some one to start getting the gun models from deus ex so we can add them to new vegas.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat: Deception.


----------



## elina86

I just started playing The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, 
after quite a long time of not playing it.


----------



## Mathias

Does anyone with a PSN account know how long they usually stay down for maintenance? I want to buy some PS1 games but they've been down since yesterday.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing *Threads of Fate* as _Princess Mint_ I'm making epic progress, though! 







Oh, and I downloaded this epic game onto my Wii:


----------



## pdgujer148

gangstadawg said:


> pc version or console?



Console. Much further in, but still want to punch this game in the face.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Mathias said:


> Does anyone with a PSN account know how long they usually stay down for maintenance? I want to buy some PS1 games but they've been down since yesterday.



it varies. i mean, i remember one instance in which they were undergoing "maintanence" for 6 weeks.
typical PSN downtime, though, is usually somewhere between 4-8 hours. i'm currently signed in without a hitch, though.


----------



## Edens_heel

disconnectedsmile said:


> it varies. i mean, i remember one instance in which they were undergoing "maintanence" for 6 weeks.
> typical PSN downtime, though, is usually somewhere between 4-8 hours. i'm currently signed in without a hitch, though.



I don't think that was "maintenance" they were under for 6 weeks - they were horribly hacked early this year. But yeah, usually it's not too long a time. But PSN downtime remains one of the annoying parts of it, along with frequent updates. Still worth it though, especially if you're going online to download some of the Pixel Junk games (especially Shooter 1 and 2).


----------



## sco17

Madden 12. It's a definite improvement on last year's version.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL

I bought Twisted Fate. I played him AD about five times with some decent results, but played him once AP, and now I'm experimenting with that. I did better than I thought with AP. As soon as I got a sheen, things started to get fun.


----------



## Mathias

disconnectedsmile said:


> it varies. i mean, i remember one instance in which they were undergoing "maintanence" for 6 weeks.
> typical PSN downtime, though, is usually somewhere between 4-8 hours. i'm currently signed in without a hitch, though.



I just want make a new account, but it goes to the same screen. Guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

My desktop's been down for about a week due the flooding in the basement. Thank god the rig is fine, but I have it set up in a temporary spot in the house and it doesn't have network access from there, so I'm stuck with single player, non-Steam games for now.

On a positive front, I copied my Snes and NES emus onto my netbook (from which I am posting now), so I might finally give Crono Trigger and FF6 another play-through.


----------



## Edens_heel

Started playing Mass Effect 2 and am so far horribly underwhelmed by it, mostly because I've heard so many tales about how great the writing is. Maybe the story gets decent, but the writing is shit so far. Gonna be hard to get into this, I can feel it.


----------



## seavixen

Edens_heel said:


> Started playing Mass Effect 2 and am so far horribly underwhelmed by it, mostly because I've heard so many tales about how great the writing is. Maybe the story gets decent, but the writing is shit so far. Gonna be hard to get into this, I can feel it.



Huh... I really enjoyed ME2, but I love how Bioware games play.


----------



## Edens_heel

seavixen said:


> Huh... I really enjoyed ME2, but I love how Bioware games play.



It's getting better. This is my first Bioware game (I'm on a PS3 so I can't play Mass Effect 1, sadly), and what I'm not liking so far is actually the overabundance of choice. I wish, when you made a decision to pursue a specific path of questioning, that it more readily cut others off from you. LA Noire has the same problem - it breaks from the heavy "realism/your decisions matter" feel.

That, and I wish the paragon/renegade stuff was hidden, because as it stands that also makes so much feel totally arbitrary - it would be much stronger if they didn't tell you "oh, by the way, that question you just asked? Only an asshole would ask that." Maybe reveal at the end where you've wound up, but to have it as such an in-your-face part of the interface/HUD makes it feel like just another annoying system.

I guess I had thought this stuff would be implemented better. I'm starting to enjoy myself now that I've gotten control of the Normandy again, but still, not really into it yet...


----------



## rockhound225

After putting it off for a couple of years, I've finally picked up Team Fortress 2, and glad that I did!

"And that's why when ever a whole bunch of animals get together, they call it a zoo!"


----------



## littlefairywren

My summer time playing is all organised. AC Revelations and Skyrim on pre-order...woot woot!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

MK Deception. Konquest mode-just finished Li Mei's training.


----------



## seavixen

Edens_heel said:


> It's getting better. This is my first Bioware game (I'm on a PS3 so I can't play Mass Effect 1, sadly), and what I'm not liking so far is actually the overabundance of choice. I wish, when you made a decision to pursue a specific path of questioning, that it more readily cut others off from you. LA Noire has the same problem - it breaks from the heavy "realism/your decisions matter" feel.
> 
> That, and I wish the paragon/renegade stuff was hidden, because as it stands that also makes so much feel totally arbitrary - it would be much stronger if they didn't tell you "oh, by the way, that question you just asked? Only an asshole would ask that." Maybe reveal at the end where you've wound up, but to have it as such an in-your-face part of the interface/HUD makes it feel like just another annoying system.
> 
> I guess I had thought this stuff would be implemented better. I'm starting to enjoy myself now that I've gotten control of the Normandy again, but still, not really into it yet...



Ahhh, I see. One of the things that I actually love about Bioware games is how there are so many decisions, and those decisions are often not so cut and dry - ie, what seems like the logical good decision isn't always the paragon choice. Bioware loves to make you feel like a dick no matter what choice you make.

I actually prefer the way it is in the Dragon Age series - that is, your choices affect how your companions like you and what ultimately happens in the world, but aside from your companions' reactions at the time, you really can't be sure how you're going to help or hurt the world until the end, when you get the epilogue. It's much more of a... choose which option you think is less evil, I guess, rather than a simple good/bad choice. Much of the time, either choice is going to hurt to make, and a lot of the time the "good" seeming choice hurts everyone more in the long run. I REALLY like that, even though I sit there and agonize over it when I'm playing.  (There's literally a part in DA2 where there are three options for something you can say to try to stop genocide on a small scale from happening - and two of them result in slaughtering everyone. The most evil sounding thing you can say prevents it. I didn't try it until my last play through, in which my character was pretty insufferable... but she was the only one who didn't kill everyone. Damn it, Bioware.)

In the ME series, the paragon/renegade thing makes it more obvious, but that's nice since there are achievements/medals/whatever tied to your paragon/renegade status. (I enjoy renegade more, personally... but there are some things you can only do with paragon in ME2 if I remember correctly). Paragon/renegade status affects whether or not special alignment based dialogue options are available to you, so I think it makes sense for there to be a meter. There are occasions where you have to have high enough of one or the other to be able to deal with situations in the most effective / profitable / whatever way.

I do think ME2 is better experienced if you've played ME1. It makes more sense, and the story definitely is more interesting/compelling if you've had the full back story from playing ME1. But what I really love about the series is the excellent blending of RPG and shooter, and in a sci-fi setting. I love combat in ME2, love that it doesn't have irritatingly complicated skill trees, etc., that make leveling up stressful.... I like the customization and the characters, and I think the story is engrossing.  Also, Jack is awesome. I love her!

What you mentioned about options being cut off from you in dialogue - I think that is, once again, more prevalent in the DA series than in the ME series.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

One of the single most irritating things for me in DA2 is actually right up at the front of the game. When your PC's brother charges into combat with the large troll thing (I can't remember the creature name) and, despite you having absolutely no say in the matter, you get blamed as though you did. One of my massive psychotic fucking hatreds is being blamed for things I didn't do/couldn't control, so that absolutely rubs me the wrong way.

But for the most part I love Bioware games. If ME3 was up for pre-order right now I would buy it. The only 2 parts of ME2 I really didn't care for? Thermal clips (the "weapon heat is your only limit to how much you can shoot" of ME1 was AWESOME) and having to scour so many fucking planets in order to afford being an upgrade completionist.


----------



## sco17

littlefairywren said:


> My summer time playing is all organised. AC Revelations and Skyrim on pre-order...woot woot!!!



I love the AC games. The story is probably the highest quality I've ever seen in a video game.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> My desktop's been down for about a week due the flooding in the basement. Thank god the rig is fine, but I have it set up in a temporary spot in the house and it doesn't have network access from there, so I'm stuck with single player, non-Steam games for now.
> 
> On a positive front, I copied my Snes and NES emus onto my netbook (from which I am posting now), so I might finally give Crono Trigger and FF6 another play-through.



the fan made chrono sequel is out. also if you need net access than maybe you can get a wireless access card/ usb stick and a wireless router and go around the problem. but here is a question do you have cable or dsl?


----------



## BlueBurning

I have been getting back into Burnout.


----------



## elina86

This is slightly off-topic, but today I decided to trade my DS (Lite) for a 3DS and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortal Kombat Deception. Just got my arse handed to me by Scorpion at the end of Konquest Mode-I need to rethink my strategy. :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> the fan made chrono sequel is out. also if you need net access than maybe you can get a wireless access card/ usb stick and a wireless router and go around the problem. but here is a question do you have cable or dsl?



Cable, and yeah, I just had to get a wireless device for the desktop. I had it wired in the basement, and the only machine I had with a wireless card in it, the card was not Win7 64 friendly.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

gran turismo 5 and modnation racers, 
GT5: on level 30 in a-spec mode. who wants some? lol
modnation: who also plays?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> modnation: who also plays?



i do! i haven't made many creations, though. i mostly just race.
*charliesmile* on the PSN if you wanna hit me up or check out my stuff.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

just started playing the cronotrigger fan made sequel flames of eternity, bringing back a lot of good memories ^_^


----------



## Mathias

I recently finished Bayonetta and I'm going to playthrough Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep.


----------



## gangstadawg

Lastminute.Tom said:


> just started playing the cronotrigger fan made sequel flames of eternity, bringing back a lot of good memories ^_^



thats the second fan made sequel. have you played the crimson echoes one?


----------



## Edens_heel

Started playing Mass Effect 2, was kinda getting into it, and life has taken over again. Like so many other games - too many to count - it sits half begun and waiting for god knows how long before I can get back into it.

And then Arkham City and Uncharted 3 are going to drop and all those half finished games will be summarily forgotten.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm most of the way through ME1 again. If I grind well, I can push this run's Cmdr Shephard through most or all of ME2 before game night Monday.


----------



## Mozz

I cant wait for Forza 4! i cant wait to see how it looks in person! every time they come out with this game it keeps getting better and better


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm most of the way through ME1 again. If I grind well, I can push this run's Cmdr Shephard through most or all of ME2 before game night Monday.



trying to get that perfect save ready for ME3?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> trying to get that perfect save ready for ME3?



Pretty much.


----------



## elina86

After a pretty long time, I decided to start playing Wario Land: The Shake Dimension (which was my main reason for buying the Wii).


----------



## Nexis

As of today I'm faring in the final DLC for Fallout New Vegas: Lonesome Road.


----------



## Mathias

Ever play a videogame and think "God Almighty this character's voice actor sucks!" I'm playing as Terra in Kingdom Hearts and his voice is atrocious. Completely bland, listless and uninterested. It's not only a step back when compared to Ventus but it takes me out of the experience somewhat for it being a fantastic game otherwise.


----------



## seavixen

Mathias said:


> Ever play a videogame and think "God Almighty this character's voice actor sucks!" I'm playing as Terra in Kingdom Hearts and his voice is atrocious. Completely bland, listless and uninterested. It's not only a step back when compared to Ventus but it takes me out of the experience somewhat for it being a fantastic game otherwise.



Sanitarium on the PC was an amazing game... way ahead of its time, great story, great graphics... but it had some of the best-worst voice acting I've ever heard. The guy manages to sound both bored and shocked at the same time, all the time.

I've heard some truly horrible voice acting on new games, too though - seems like it's worse on Japanese titles that have been translated and dubbed. They tend to cross out of the hilariously bad zone and back into the plain old bad, where I just want to put on the original voice acting with English subtitles.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm kind of waiting around for Batman: Arkham City. As for the moment, I finally got my hands on Portal 2 so I've been playing that. enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## BLK360

Just completed the campaign for dead Island. Great game, and it gets bonus points for the sheer amount of zombies you have to turn into mulch using your trusty array of pretty badass weapons that you can modify with different special attributes. Oh...and it gets major points from me for having a drunk Texan as one of the playable characters. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLK360 said:


> Just completed the campaign for dead Island. Great game, and it gets bonus points for the sheer amount of zombies you have to turn into mulch using your trusty array of pretty badass weapons that you can modify with different special attributes. Oh...and it gets major points from me for having a drunk Texan as one of the playable characters. :wubu:



I've been wanting to try this out . . . modifying weapons eh?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm kind of waiting around for Batman: Arkham City. As for the moment, I finally got my hands on Portal 2 so I've been playing that. enjoying it thoroughly.



Portal 2 is excellent! Made me dizzy though.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> Sanitarium on the PC was an amazing game... way ahead of its time, great story, great graphics... but it had some of the best-worst voice acting I've ever heard. The guy manages to sound both bored and shocked at the same time, all the time.
> 
> I've heard some truly horrible voice acting on new games, too though - seems like it's worse on Japanese titles that have been translated and dubbed. They tend to cross out of the hilariously bad zone and back into the plain old bad, where I just want to put on the original voice acting with English subtitles.



In recent years I've been finding SquareEnix titles particularly lackluster in the VA and Story departments. Another common source of poor voice acting is RPG titles from obscure European developers. For instance, my most recent favorite Obscure European Title, _Divinity 2_, fell prey to widely varying VA quality. _Disciples 3_ also has widely varying VA quality.

Aside from blockbuster titles, like those from Bioware, I've been paying increasing attention to games which don't even HAVE voice acting, or are voiced by the same Indie team that developed the rest of the game.


----------



## BLK360

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been wanting to try this out . . . modifying weapons eh?



Ya, like weight plates on a crow bar, or nails in a baseball bat. Electric knives and machetes, even a super heated fire axe.


----------



## CleverBomb

Does anyone here use an Android tablet for gaming? (Or.an iPad if that's what you've got -- some titles are available on both platforms.)

Any recommendations besides the inevitable Angry Birds?

-Rusty


----------



## Jon Blaze

First game of Dominion on LoL. Oh shiiiiii lol


----------



## elina86

Recently I've been playing mostly The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, and Heroes of Might and Magic 3.


----------



## Tkscz

Taking a trip in time and playing some Secret of Mana (Yes I have it, no I'm not selling it). This and earthbound were $110 at gameswap. That's cheap compared to the thousands people want for it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Started playing Two Worlds 2. It has some minor control issues that I've learned to accept from European RPGs, the animation is at times quite odd, and the voice acting is both great and horrible at the same time, but the gameplay is solid, the mechanics are interesting, and it's incredibly addictive so far. The graphics are also very good, though I notice some occasional bits of fuzzy rendering. I might tweak the AA up a bit more and see what that does to it, since my card is having no trouble with it at current levels.


----------



## Edens_heel

Picked up Child of Eden and the Ico/Shadow of the Colossus collection today. As someone who still picks up and plays Rez with alarming frequency, Child of Eden is my crack. It's somewhat hard to play, though, as I am synaesthetic, which is a conceit of the game (it's attempting to play up that angle) so the deeper I get into it, the greater the light and music show becomes, the more it becomes some awesome sort of total and complete chaos by fucking with my already fucked with brain.

In other words, I'm loving it. Also, I'm pretty sure playing it is giving me a taste of what it would be like to do acid.


----------



## Mathias

If anyone's been trying to get into PSN but get a "server is down for maintenance" page, go here http://www.qriocity.com/us/en/ and you can alter your account. I made one and downloaded all of the Crash Bandicoot games. Currently, I'm trying to 100% Crash team racing.


----------



## gangstadawg

im busy playing the battlefield 3 beta. and it is just epic.


----------



## DeviousTao

Currently enjoying F1 2011  

Also downloading the BF3 Open Beta, looking forward to seeing what they have changed from Alpha!


----------



## seavixen

Playing Mass Effect 2 again, then I might break out some racing games.  Soooo anxious for ME3 right now.


----------



## None

seavixen said:


> Playing Mass Effect 2 again, then I might break out some racing games.  Soooo anxious for ME3 right now.



I completed my second play through a month ago, such an incredible game. I was so bummed they pushed ME3 back to March 2012.


----------



## seavixen

None said:


> I completed my second play through a month ago, such an incredible game. I was so bummed they pushed ME3 back to March 2012.



I love the Mass Effect series... March seems really far away at the moment. ME3 sounds like it's going to be incredible.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Ar tonelico Qoga. It's pretty nifty, if you're into JRPGs. Also they seem to have done a lot better on the translation than At2.


----------



## Adamantoise

Started a new game on _Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks_.


----------



## spacce

I don't know much of a nerd it makes me but I've been playing Eve online and some flight Simulator X.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I started playing EVE back in December '05, but it lost me when my long-time alliance fissured back in... 2009. I tried to find somewhere else to be happy, but no dice. I keep my accounts active and training, in case some day I have the proper time to dedicate to playing it again, and the luck of finding a corp/alliance I'm happy with.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Downloaded Secret of Mana onto my Wii. *<3~* M'mmm Nintendo Goodness.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> Downloaded Secret of Mana onto my Wii. *<3~* M'mmm Nintendo Goodness.



I'm so jealous . . . can I come over?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm so jealous . . . can I come over?


Heck yes ;D

[I seriously love this game though, so.. hardcore. ]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> Heck yes ;D
> 
> [I seriously love this game though, so.. hardcore. ]



I think this is one of my favorites if all time. I make sure I play through it once a year. I'm not gonna lie, I'm lagging behind this year. It's almost mid October and I haven't even touched it. 

Enjoy ma'am.


----------



## rockhound225

Currently slogging my way through Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories. Right at about 110 hours logged, but still very much enjoying the game. Dood!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks to my wonderful guy friend, I got sucked into *City of Heroes*.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Thanks to my wonderful guy friend, I got sucked into *City of Heroes*.



I played that for a little while, too. Then it, too, got old. I'm considering playing under the Freedom thing, but I didn't log enough paid time to have full access to the invention system, which means no invented enhancements. Which SUCKS.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ahh. Me and him are currently both playing under the Heroes side, and I think it's pretty fun so far, then again I just powered up to level 6, ahaha. =)


----------



## The Orange Mage

I played the game at launch. Stuck with it about 4 months. MMOs aren't my thang.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Online games period usually aren't my thing. My first was _Runescape_, my second was _Endless Online_ and my third was _Dofus_(FUCK THAT GAME)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

My favorite char I have on COX is a lvl 50 Fire/Willpower Brute. Easily the best solo "class".


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Was playing Punch-Out Wii(but beat it though) then started playing N64 again Super Mario 64 and Killer Instinct Gold. Then have been playing some Tekken.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I stumbled on this literally at random:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc7oQ0UpIs8&feature=related

For all us old school gamers (and anyone who likes 16-bit style music).


----------



## Blackjack

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I stumbled on this literally at random:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc7oQ0UpIs8&feature=related
> 
> For all us old school gamers (and anyone who likes 16-bit style music).



Not gonna lie, I started dancing to this in my room.


----------



## Allie Cat

rockhound225 said:


> Currently slogging my way through Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories. Right at about 110 hours logged, but still very much enjoying the game. Dood!



Here we go, dood! *explode*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I started playing "Catherine" it's all sorts of weird, but it's a really good puzzle game. Shit gets intense.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Holy crap, I really did get super sucked into _City of Heroes_. I spent 5 hours playing last night by myself, I only started playing so I'd get some gaming time in with my crush......I smell a new addiction. Jeebus Pryce! xD


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Holy crap, I really did get super sucked into _City of Heroes_. I spent 5 hours playing last night by myself, I only started playing so I'd get some gaming time in with my crush......I smell a new addiction. Jeebus Pryce! xD



I don't know if free accounts accrue... umm... what's the word... limited double experience time thing... the way VIP accounts do. But, if they do, the best way to level a character is to leave them alone for a bit, then play them until all that fun XP doubly-ness is gone, then repeat. Of course, this is easier if you have multiple characters. Since I used to be a paid account, I have a couple dozen = P Can't use them all on a premium account, but still, I have four activated again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I don't know if free accounts accrue... umm... what's the word... limited double experience time thing... the way VIP accounts do. But, if they do, the best way to level a character is to leave them alone for a bit, then play them until all that fun XP doubly-ness is gone, then repeat. Of course, this is easier if you have multiple characters. Since I used to be a paid account, I have a couple dozen = P Can't use them all on a premium account, but still, I have four activated again.


I don't think they do, but I love randomly running about banging up baddies, I think I spent a full hour this morning doing just that in order to go up another level so I could earn a new power.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Generally speaking, missions are better. For one thing, you get less XP debt if you die in a mission than if you die in the open world.

What "class" and power sets did you build?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm a defender/healer. My power sets are Fire and ...crap, I forget the other one. [My moves are like 'Ressurect, Clear Mind, Heal Others, etc.']


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

You picked something that can't solo worth a damn! = P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> You picked something that can't solo worth a damn! = P


ROFL. I know, but I'm making due. I've only died twice on missions. [Which is why I'm equally upping my fire power along with my healing skills. ]


..Then again, I'm only level 8.


----------



## freakyfred

I played Worms Armageddon online. Nostalgia trip and damn fun!


----------



## gangstadawg

freakyfred said:


> I played Worms Armageddon online. Nostalgia trip and damn fun!



im still having fun in battlefield 3 beta spawn camping the enemy with a recon class character and dropping mobile spawners in there spawn area so my team mates can spawn kill as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> ROFL. I know, but I'm making due. I've only died twice on missions. [Which is why I'm equally upping my fire power along with my healing skills. ]
> 
> 
> ..Then again, I'm only level 8.



Which server are you on?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Which server are you on?


Victory. : )


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Interesting. I have several there... but I think they're all or almost all Villains...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Interesting. I have several there... but I think they're all or almost all Villains...


Is being a villain fun? I bet it's fun. I don't know, I decided to do Hero because it's what my friend knew best. xD


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Is being a villain fun? I bet it's fun. I don't know, I decided to do Hero because it's what my friend knew best. xD



In terms of overall gameplay it's virtually identical, just the archetypes are different.

Anyhow, what's your global? Maybe I'll make good use of Going Rogue and bring a Brute (or, if I can still build one, an Arachnos Soldier) over.


----------



## CleverBomb

Still no suggestions for phone/tablet games?

The two I generally run (and not often lately) are Mini Squadron and Air Attack HD. 

The former is a "cute" 2D sort of side-scrolling free-form shooter, the latter a top-down pseudo-3D scrolling firebase shooter.

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

:bounce::bounce:OMG Ratchet and Clank in one week!! WOO! I am so excited. I had forgotten it was coming out in October and just saw a commercial for it. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## elina86

During the last two days I've been playing Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels.

By the way, I'm looking forward to buying The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.


----------



## gobettiepurple

I am not a gamer by any means, but I am addicted to "The Guild" web series by Felicia O'Day . . . is anyone else?


----------



## seavixen

gobettiepurple said:


> I am not a gamer by any means, but I am addicted to "The Guild" web series by Felicia O'Day . . . is anyone else?



The Guild is hilarious!  Felicia Day is way too good at portraying crippling social awkwardness...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I started watching "The Guild", but my interest flagged in the season where they introduced the second guild (with Wil Wheaton).


----------



## DJ_S

Last couple months have been W.O.W bored, so I've been playing Dead Island, such a frantic game, although, my 3yrOld lappy struggles at times.. which ruins the experience. 

Even tried ALLODS as a wow alt, shame they only have two servers as the constant LAG totally kills it.

Have just started playing Dark Sector, so shall see how that goes. 

on fb have been playing The Sims social, although the last week it keeps hitting a snag and has to reload every 30 secs, ergh!


----------



## gobettiepurple

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I started watching "The Guild", but my interest flagged in the season where they introduced the second guild (with Wil Wheaton).



Will Wheaton is so hot . . . lol, but he was only in that one season. He makes an appearance in season 5, but that was it for him.


----------



## gobettiepurple

seavixen said:


> The Guild is hilarious!  Felicia Day is way too good at portraying crippling social awkwardness...



My ex room mate and ex best friend looked just like Felicia and she had the worst self esteem . . . I think its the "lack of rack" thing lol.

But you are correct, her social awkwardness is sort of extreme, which makes a lot of the show that much more hilarious!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

The newest TF2 update's quite cool. Simple stuff mainly, the ability to save preset loadouts for the different classes is a HUGE help though. And of course new hats and things. But the preset thingie is much cooler. 

Was still hoping for the return of the Horseless Headless Horseman though.


----------



## Edens_heel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN3rj6YemkI

In ten days, all other games cease to interest me.


----------



## HottiMegan

The new Ratchet and Clank is not my favorite. It's REALLY hard to keep track of yourself when you're playing with others. I thought it would be fun but your character is so tiny that you get lost in the fray. I also am not thrilled that they changed some of the buttons that have always been in the franchise so i keep hitting the wrong buttons in battle, not good. It's still funny and even has some portal like humor in it. I like the idea of being able to play with my nephew 100 miles away when he gets the game. (he has the funniest nick on psn) 
I haven't played enough to say whether or not i dislike this installment. I have had so many hours of fun with the other games that i hope it grows on me and i get used to the changed controls and inability to tell how much life you have and weaponry.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Edens_heel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN3rj6YemkI
> 
> In ten days, all other games cease to interest me.



20 days to my new form of digital crack.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Also, LA Noire is available for pre-order on Steam, including all DLC.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Edens_heel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN3rj6YemkI
> 
> In ten days, all other games cease to interest me.



YES!!

Also, anyone playing batman: Arkham City?


----------



## Mathias

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> YES!!
> 
> Also, anyone playing batman: Arkham City?



Yes, I'm absolutely hooked. It outdoes the first game in every way possible.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mathias said:


> Yes, I'm absolutely hooked. It outdoes the first game in every way possible.



Seriously! It does. And the first one was phenomenal. I can't put it down.


----------



## Magusz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Seriously! It does. And the first one was phenomenal. I can't put it down.




i'm still waiting for mine, but it seems to be a great game!
i need some help here, i have a ps3 and i don't know which game to buy between call of duty modern warfare 3 and battlefield 3...any hint?


----------



## Edens_heel

Uncharted 3 reviews rivaling Arkham City - this is one helluva winter season already.


----------



## gangstadawg

Magusz said:


> i'm still waiting for mine, but it seems to be a great game!
> i need some help here, i have a ps3 and i don't know which game to buy between call of duty modern warfare 3 and battlefield 3...any hint?



battlefield since its infantry and vehicular combat. MW3 is just infantry combat and no team work at all. so i would recommend BF3. i would more so get the PC version of the game since it is the best version. im currently playing it right now and i see they have refined the controls.


----------



## BoomSnap

Arkham City. I do not feel words that my piddly little brain tries to utter can convey how good this game is. It's seeping in content and all the nods and tips to the Bat-verse is daunting. The music in this game is orgasmic and the feeling of the combat is indescribable. It's like the firing of the magnum in the original Halo or jumping on a goomba in Mario. I don't know, it just feels like I _need to get into as many skirmishes as possible and unleash hell. The Riddler challenges are that perfect mix of challenging/rewarding. It is a privilidge to play this game.

/Huge Batman fan, may be biased
//New 52 isn't bad, not bad at all._


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Magusz said:


> i'm still waiting for mine, but it seems to be a great game!
> i need some help here, i have a ps3 and i don't know which game to buy between call of duty modern warfare 3 and battlefield 3...any hint?





gangstadawg said:


> battlefield since its infantry and vehicular combat. MW3 is just infantry combat and no team work at all. so i would recommend BF3. i would more so get the PC version of the game since it is the best version. im currently playing it right now and i see they have refined the controls.



Gangsta has a very valid point on the differences in the game. I've tried battlefield and it was never my cup of tea. After playing battlefield 3 on ps3 (I know you're a PC purist g-dawg) I just wasn't conviced, and I know I've always enjoyed CoD/MW. So the choice for me is MW. But again, I like being able to just jump in. If you're looking for a "smarter/brainier" shooter to fuck shit up with I'd go for battlefield. If your'e just lookin' for fuck shit up, I'd go for MW>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BoomSnap said:


> Arkham City. I do not feel words that my piddly little brain tries to utter can convey how good this game is. It's seeping in content and all the nods and tips to the Bat-verse is daunting. The music in this game is orgasmic and the feeling of the combat is indescribable. It's like the firing of the magnum in the original Halo or jumping on a goomba in Mario. I don't know, it just feels like I _need to get into as many skirmishes as possible and unleash hell. The Riddler challenges are that perfect mix of challenging/rewarding. It is a privilidge to play this game.
> 
> /Huge Batman fan, may be biased
> //New 52 isn't bad, not bad at all._


_

Also, yes to all this. I spend the extra forty bucks and bought the collectors edition, much like I did with Arkham Asylum. I was so stoke, it came with a badass art book, a copy of "Batman: Gotham Knight," (sick animated shorts) and a statue alone with a comic called "arkham city" . . . except I picked up the five issues at my local shop when they came out one by one. Either way, I couldn't have put it better, the game just feels so right._


----------



## gangstadawg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Gangsta has a very valid point on the differences in the game. I've tried battlefield and it was never my cup of tea. After playing battlefield 3 on ps3 (I know you're a PC purist g-dawg) I just wasn't conviced, and I know I've always enjoyed CoD/MW. So the choice for me is MW. But again, I like being able to just jump in. If you're looking for a "smarter/brainier" shooter to fuck shit up with I'd go for battlefield. If your'e just lookin' for fuck shit up, I'd go for MW>



i wouldnt say purist. more like 80% pc 20% consoles. my consoles are only used for console exclusives. anything else my pc gets it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Stumbled upon this rant by Tim Buckley of CAD, RE: Arkham City. http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20111021/#n2221


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Skryim's min and recommended spec lists:

The surprisingly low minimum specs, as spotted by VG247, are as follows:
Operating System: XP/Vista/7
CPU: Dual Core 2GHz
Memory: 2GB RAM
Video card: DX9c, 512MB RAM


And the slightly more intense recommended specs are still not astronomical:
Operating System: XP/7
CPU: Quad-Core Intel/AMD
Memory: 4GB RAM, 6GB HD
Video card: DX9 1GB RAM (GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher)

Note how Vista is NOT on the recommended list.


----------



## elina86

Mario Party 8

Tonight I decided to play King Boo's Haunted Hideaway just for fun 
(15 turns, 3 computer players with normal difficulty), and thanks to 
ridiculously good luck I managed to get all the 3 stars that were given 
so far in the game by the time the last 5 turns came. And during the 
last 5 turns one of the computers managed to get 2 stars. 

So, it was up to the bonus stars to truly determine the winner. 
I got 2 out of 3 bonus stars (running star and shopping star), 
while the last bonus star (red star) went to one of the two 
computers who didn't have a star yet.

So, the final results of the game (when it comes to stars) were:
Wario (me): 5 stars
Yoshi: 2 stars
Waluigi: 1 star
Luigi: none


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy V.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"The New Super Mario Bros"


----------



## out.of.habit

gobettiepurple said:


> I am not a gamer by any means, but I am addicted to "The Guild" web series by Felicia O'Day . . . is anyone else?





seavixen said:


> The Guild is hilarious!  Felicia Day is way too good at portraying crippling social awkwardness...



I love it! A fellow Dimmer got me into it a couple years ago, and I always seem to find myself catching up on an entire season at a time. And crippling social awkwardness may be the most appropriate description of the portrayal of Codex. Ha! We're going to pretend I don't occasionally identify with her anxieties.


----------



## Mathias

Banjo Kazooie. I'm going to try and make it to mad monster manor by Halloween, then play through it Halloween night!


----------



## Shosho

Left 4 Dead 2 and Amnesia! <3


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> Banjo Kazooie. I'm going to try and make it to mad monster manor by Halloween, then play through it Halloween night!



Aww man, I haven't played that in forever. And I'm not sure if my N64 works anymore.


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Aww man, I haven't played that in forever. And I'm not sure if my N64 works anymore.



I downloaded it off Xbox live. Might not be the original, but I LOVE this game! When I booted it up to start a new file, I noticed that an old one I'd done was played up until right before Mad Monster manor ready to go. Win Win!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> I downloaded it off Xbox live. Might not be the original, but I LOVE this game! When I booted it up to start a new file, I noticed that an old one I'd done was played up until right before Mad Monster manor ready to go. Win Win!



I'll have to see if I can get it on GFWL. I don't have an Xbox.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Skryim's min and recommended spec lists:
> 
> The surprisingly low minimum specs, as spotted by VG247, are as follows:
> Operating System: XP/Vista/7
> CPU: Dual Core 2GHz
> Memory: 2GB RAM
> Video card: DX9c, 512MB RAM
> 
> 
> And the slightly more intense recommended specs are still not astronomical:
> Operating System: XP/7
> CPU: Quad-Core Intel/AMD
> Memory: 4GB RAM, 6GB HD
> Video card: DX9 1GB RAM (GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher)
> 
> Note how Vista is NOT on the recommended list.




vista should not be recommended to begin with. those specs are nowhere near bad. ill run that game real well.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'll have to see if I can get it on GFWL. I don't have an Xbox.



n64 emulater could do it.


----------



## pdesil071189

I been working on getting PSN Trophies at the moment mostly playing Burnout Paradise at the moment but Ive been playing BF Bad Company as well. Last week it was all Black Ops but I dont have black ops I was at a friends house


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> n64 emulater could do it.



Yeah, and I do have one, but I don't have a rom and I'm not sure where's safe to go finding one. Been a while since I knew of a decent site for that purpose.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Yeah, and I do have one, but I don't have a rom and I'm not sure where's safe to go finding one. Been a while since I knew of a decent site for that purpose.



various torrent sites and a bunch of rom sites. if you have a good anti virus like nod 32 than being safe will not be a problem.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> various torrent sites and a bunch of rom sites. if you have a good anti virus like nod 32 than being safe will not be a problem.



I don't = P. I maintain computer security by being smart about what I let touch my computer. Haven't had a virus in nearly a decade. (Last one I got hosed my registry, so I just did a reinstall. It was getting to be time for one anyway.)


----------



## Paquito

Waiting for DC Universe Online to get its shit together. Thanks Rich, for introducing me to a game that isn't working right now. I JUST WANTS TO MAKE MAH CHARACTERS. One that's me (even though the game tragically lacks fat body types) and then I'm thinking either an evil _Hunger Games_ Katniss or a character based on a mythological creature.

Creating characters is pretty much my favorite part of games.


----------



## Fat Viking

Half a year later and still playing minecraft.
Dead Island was pretty fun for a while.
When a mate drops by we play Super Mario Wii, damn that game is fun on multiplayer.

So proud the nerds here still play the old classics like X-com and Zelda.


----------



## Adamantoise

Grinding hard on Final Fantasy V-I'm trying to get my party above Lv.30 before heading to Kuza Castle.


----------



## CAMellie

Finally picked up a PS3 the other night. We've been playing Battlefield 1943 and God Hand. Tried to play DC Universe online but it's too unstable atm.


----------



## Mozz

3 more days till MW3!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mozz said:


> 3 more days till MW3!



6 days 'till Skyrim!

10 days 'till Saints Row 3!


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> 6 days 'till Skyrim!
> 
> 10 days 'till Saints Row 3!



10 days also until 

Assassin's Creed Revelations
La Noire: Complete Edition
Need for Speed: The Run
Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3

Ow... my wallet.


----------



## Edens_heel

Just blew through Uncharted 3 for the first time. Love, love, LOVE this game. It never quite felt like it had the momentum that 2 did, in terms of sheer amount of chaos going on, but the story was stronger (more personal, less back-stabbing), the set-pieces just as big - if not bigger - and a much more satisfying end section/final boss. 

But.

Fuck the pirate section. Just felt out of place.

Better than 1, not quite as great as 2 - but then 2 is one of the best games of this gen.


----------



## Edens_heel

Oh, and the horse convoy assault? FUCK YES. 

And because it warrants a mention, there isn't a better looking game out there today.


----------



## Edens_heel

One of the greatest gaming sequences I've seen in some time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVHJVVik05o

Short, but oh, so sweet.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> One of the greatest gaming sequences I've seen in some time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVHJVVik05o
> 
> Short, but oh, so sweet.



Dude, Holy crap!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> 10 days also until
> 
> Assassin's Creed Revelations
> La Noire: Complete Edition
> Need for Speed: The Run
> Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3
> 
> Ow... my wallet.



Aww man, that's a third game. Shit. (I already bought LA Noire, as well as Skyrim and SR3 = P)


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Dude, Holy crap!!



This is why you need a PS3! And that whole sequence is playable, not cinematic. That's why Uncharted rocks. Their plots have some holes here and there, but the characters and action are all kinds of amazing.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> Dude, Holy crap!!



From Uncharted 2 - my favourite sequence in the entire series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAqS75fiS7Y


----------



## Mozz

Mathias said:


> 10 days also until
> 
> *Assassin's Creed Revelations*
> La Noire: Complete Edition
> Need for Speed: The Run
> Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3
> 
> Ow... my wallet.



Thats going to be a good one!


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> One of the greatest gaming sequences I've seen in some time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVHJVVik05o
> 
> Short, but oh, so sweet.



A couple things come to mind during that.

The first being holy shit it looks awesome.

The next being are you fucking kidding me this is amazing.

The final being that it's hilariously incredible how quickly things go to hell there.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> A couple things come to mind during that.
> 
> The first being holy shit it looks awesome.
> 
> The next being are you fucking kidding me this is amazing.
> 
> The final being that it's hilariously incredible how quickly things go to hell there.



First meaningful thing I did was wince when the crate hit the big dude.

Second, I laughed my ass off at the guy playing it. His aim is TERRIBLE.

Third, I had a little laugh at the crates going out the side. Even with the back open allowing for suction to occur, you wouldn't get a vacuum that powerful at high altitude - there simply isn't enough atmospheric pressure. On that point, the first parachute wouldn't have snapped open and pulled the crate like that, the body of the plane would create a stable area just behind it with no wind.

Still looks cool, though = P


----------



## Edens_heel

Blackjack said:


> A couple things come to mind during that.
> 
> The first being holy shit it looks awesome.
> 
> The next being are you fucking kidding me this is amazing.
> 
> The final being that it's hilariously incredible how quickly things go to hell there.



Obviously these are big story spoilers, but you ain't seen nuthin' yet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbTPeYstcjU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yEu4YGrfwU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elsd3XqC5-4 (the person playing this part sucks - you can be so much more acrobatic than he is.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuwrUdJwIvk


----------



## spacce

i have been urking to play neverwinter nights 2 again for a bit..
that and I am been sorta developing a personal android star trek game on the side.. its just in the design phase now, but i theory I hope i can sell it on the market..


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spacce said:


> i have been urking to play neverwinter nights 2 again for a bit..
> that and I am been sorta developing a personal android star trek game on the side.. its just in the design phase now, but i theory I hope i can sell it on the market..



Bear in mind you *will* need to get that licensed before you even think of distributing it.


----------



## spacce

well its going to resemble star trek..
yeah i did think about that.. as long as i don't duplicate it then things should be fine..


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spacce said:


> well its going to resemble star trek..
> yeah i did think about that.. as long as i don't duplicate it then things should be fine..



Use the movie "Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning" as a baseline, but keep in mind that one skirts parody law a bit too closely and is not sellable in the USA.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Aww man, that's a third game. Shit. (I already bought LA Noire, as well as Skyrim and SR3 = P)





sr3? you mean saints row3? pc version? im still debating getting the pc version because of what happened with saints row 2 pc.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> Oh, and the horse convoy assault? FUCK YES.
> 
> And because it warrants a mention, there isn't a better looking game out there today.



on console you mean.


----------



## The Orange Mage

gangstadawg said:


> sr3? you mean saints row3? pc version? im still debating getting the pc version because of what happened with saints row 2 pc.


 I was told that all future PC version of their games would be done in-house.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> sr3? you mean saints row3? pc version? im still debating getting the pc version because of what happened with saints row 2 pc.





The Orange Mage said:


> I was told that all future PC version of their games would be done in-house.



More importantly, it's being released all at the same time, rather than as an afterthought PC port. And the character creator is pretty sweet. (not the best I've seen, but the best is in a space sim MMORPG. Go figure = P)


----------



## Edens_heel

gangstadawg said:


> on console you mean.



No, I mean in general. PC gaming might have more power for sheer graphical push, and I know there are some pretty frigging amazing looking PC games out right now (Battlefield 3 kind of blows my mind) but in terms of art direction and world design, as well as a shit-ton of detail, I've not seen anything that feels as "complete" as this.

So, not just on console, no. Yeah, there are games pushing more power than this, but not many this artistically cohesive. Not for my tastes, at any rate.


----------



## CAMellie

Fat Princess. This game rocks!


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy V - On the way to Moore Village.


----------



## littlefairywren

I can't wait to get my little hands on Skyrim! I've had withdrawals ever since I completed Oblivion, and this looks soooo good...except I have to wait and live vicariously through others till I pick up my copy. I don't care if I get lost in a cave and end up with major motion sickness. I am so playing this!


----------



## gangstadawg

littlefairywren said:


> I can't wait to get my little hands on Skyrim! I've had withdrawals ever since I completed Oblivion, and this looks soooo good...except I have to wait and live vicariously through others till I pick up my copy. I don't care if I get lost in a cave and end up with major motion sickness. I am so playing this!



cant wait. im getting the pc version so the modders can go to town with modding. and the community has tons of models to rip from other games and import.


----------



## bmann0413

Sonic Generations. Yeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Pre-loading Skyrim as we speak.


----------



## BoomSnap

The hype finally bit me in the ass. 19 hours till Elder'ed Scrolly goodness.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm pre-loaded.

Gods, I hope it unlocks at midnight. Else I'll be going to sleep extra early so I can play in the morning.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Team Fortress 2. Apparently I suck.


----------



## Webmaster

Forza Motorsport 4. Cars look gorgeous, almost beyond lifelike. Scenery looks plasticky and arcadelike. I still much prefer GT5.


----------



## Mathias

Modern Warfare 3. Spec-Ops is so addicting.


----------



## gangstadawg

Webmaster said:


> Forza Motorsport 4. Cars look gorgeous, almost beyond lifelike. Scenery looks plasticky and arcadelike. I still much prefer GT5.



GT5 cars looked like ps2 ports except the premium 200+ cars. all of forza 4 cars look better and in full detail.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> GT5 cars looked like ps2 ports except the premium 200+ cars. all of forza 4 cars look better and in full detail.



So you decide if you want a game that focuses on the cars or the environment. Sounds like a plain choice to me = P

The other, perhaps bigger question is, how's the driving in each one?


----------



## The Orange Mage

Webmaster said:


> Forza Motorsport 4. Cars look gorgeous, almost beyond lifelike. Scenery looks plasticky and arcadelike. I still much prefer GT5.



Certain tracks in the game look better than others, I think.

I prefer the Forza series because it's way less Japan-centric. There's no need to have EVERY POSSIBLE EDITION of the Nissan Skyline in the game. Meanwhile, Forza gets American oddball choices like the GMC Cyclone and Typhoon, or lesser-known classed like the AMC Javelin, and the Europeans get all the lovely hot hatches they have, and they even throw in some late 80's and early 90's touring car action!


----------



## Mozz

Anyone game up on MW3 on the 360?


----------



## Webmaster

The Orange Mage said:


> Certain tracks in the game look better than others, I think.
> 
> I prefer the Forza series because it's way less Japan-centric. There's no need to have EVERY POSSIBLE EDITION of the Nissan Skyline in the game. Meanwhile, Forza gets American oddball choices like the GMC Cyclone and Typhoon, or lesser-known classed like the AMC Javelin, and the Europeans get all the lovely hot hatches they have, and they even throw in some late 80's and early 90's touring car action!



Yes, GT5 is very Japan-centric. So much so that the early GT games singlehandedly propelled the actual real-life Subaru Impreza WRX STi and the Mitsubishi Evo onto the US market. For me, it was actually interesting to learn about all those Japanese models.

Forza Motorsport 4 cars do look as good or better than GT5 cars, and it's indeed inexcusable that after an interminable wait, a lot of the GT5 cars do look sub-standard. 

I prefer the tracks in GT5, but I must admit that the handling in FM4 has caught up and in some respects passed GT5. 

While FM4 is a nice step forward in the Forza series, GT5, good though it looks, is not up to par with earlier versions, such as GT2 and GT3. I mean, no test track, no drags, no races where tire change is required, etc., etc. And the rally tracks and handling are a giant step backward.


----------



## CAMellie

Killzone 2

Armored Core

Fallout 3


----------



## Fox

I'VE BEEN PLAYIN' NUT!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

*catatonic with glee*


----------



## littlefairywren

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *catatonic with glee*



Skyrim?? Yes? Yes?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

littlefairywren said:


> Skyrim?? Yes? Yes?



It's pretty.

Also, if your GFX card supports FXAA, use it and turn regular AA off. The difference in single-object AA quality is minimal, the difference in full scene AA is obvious, and the performance boost is also noticeable.


----------



## elina86

This week I finished the Master Quest from Ocarina of Time 3D. I also started 
to play Pokémon White (to pretty much evolve some of the Pokémon I have), 
and I also have been playing Mario Party 8 with hard computers (so far I had 
been playing with normal computers).

Last week I decided to play 50 turn games of Bowser's Warped Orbit, 
Bowser Land and Horror Land (latter two being Mario Party 2), 
all with hard computers and I won.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Been playing "Yoshi Story" on my N64. I Forgot how much I loved this game :wubu:


----------



## spacce

The elder scrolls : skyrim
now it hasn't been this good since Arena!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Your Plump Princess said:


> Been playing "Yoshi Story" on my N64. I Forgot how much I loved this game :wubu:





Loved this gameeeeee!


----------



## furious styles

Fox said:


> I'VE BEEN PLAYIN' NUT!




hahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## ManBeef

So... I've been on MW3. I do not love the online game play


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spacce said:


> The elder scrolls : skyrim
> now it hasn't been this good since Arena!



Console or PC?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"New Super Mario Brothers Wii" and Mario RPG


----------



## spacce

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Console or PC?



PC, don't own a console so has to be a pc
it ended up starting out decent and now it just seems too easy..
I would like a game similar style but with 3.5 or 4.0 AD&D rules..


----------



## willowmoon

Still geeking out to Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II ... finally got my character up to level 101, and I've been playing on "Ultimate" level for the past month. 

I'll probably pick up "Skyrim" next week. I haven't heard ONE negative review on this game and everyone said it's such an immersive game so I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing "New Super Mario Bros Wii" ( Like a boss, if I do say so myself.) 

And doing solo stuff on "Smash Brothers Brawl" 

_And _ Super Mario RPG. xD


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still playing "New Super Mario Bros Wii" ( Like a boss, if I do say so myself.)
> 
> And doing solo stuff on "Smash Brothers Brawl"
> 
> _And _ Super Mario RPG. xD



Oh, I loved having to the great maze in Subspace Emissary. Not. :doh:


----------



## LinathSuru

Actually playing through Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles on the Gamecube/GBA with a friend right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> Oh, I loved having to the great maze in Subspace Emissary. Not. :doh:


Two Words:

_*Fuck. Tabu.*_


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Two Words:
> 
> _*Fuck. Tabu.*_



It was worth it though, just to see this scene. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> It was worth it though, just to see this scene. :happy:


Unsure if I should watch that. If I know what happens I'm pretty sure I'll keep procrastinating beating that weirdos ass. [Guah. >o<]


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spacce said:


> PC, don't own a console so has to be a pc
> it ended up starting out decent and now it just seems too easy..
> I would like a game similar style but with 3.5 or 4.0 AD&D rules..



Easy? What difficulty are you on? I'm level 28 (on Apprentice) and am finally being able to sneak attack one-shot a number of enemies with arrows. Melee combat with some animals and certain enemies in dungeons is still beyond me without several potions and The Shout.


----------



## spacce

I am only level 6 and it seems I can go around and kill things as I want..
lol

its just different then the rpg's I'm use to


----------



## jonw3000

Skyrim, it has consumed my very soul.


----------



## littlefairywren

Forgotten_Futures said:


> It's pretty.
> 
> Also, if your GFX card supports FXAA, use it and turn regular AA off. The difference in single-object AA quality is minimal, the difference in full scene AA is obvious, and the performance boost is also noticeable.



You're right, it is pretty. I just want to crawl into my tv screen and have a rummage on my own in the mountains. I LOVE it!


----------



## bromad1972

Modern Warfare 3, trying to finish Bioshock, and Batman Arkham City. Also I get to test video games on Monday. Why? 'Cause I'm awesome.


----------



## Elementary_penguin

At the moment I'm absolutely glued to Battlefield 3 on the PS3, and gearing up for Zelda: Skyward Sword on the Wii


----------



## CAMellie

Finally got DC Universe online to download and install properly. Great play so far...but the narrator is annoying as hell.


----------



## gangstadawg

ManBeef said:


> So... I've been on MW3. I do not love the online game play



you could get battlefield3. mw3 singleplayer is better than BFs from what i hear but BF3s multiplayer beats call of duty hands down. screw calling in a airstrike ill just be the airstrike.


----------



## gangstadawg

spacce said:


> PC, don't own a console so has to be a pc
> it ended up starting out decent and now it just seems too easy..
> I would like a game similar style but with 3.5 or 4.0 AD&D rules..



wait till the mod tools come out for skyrim (there are already mods out already with out them.). if you want hard than a modder can make it harder for you.

also maybe its me but i feel that im the only who dont have a problem with the new killable children mod for skyrim.


----------



## Deacone

COD MW3 and Skyrim

Lots, and lots of Skyrim

hence my status on fb yesterday

*"Ooh I'm Ulfric and I keep gold in all my bedside tables because I'm just that Jarl-y"*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> wait till the mod tools come out for skyrim (there are already mods out already with out them.). if you want hard than a modder can make it harder for you.
> 
> also maybe its me but i feel that im the only who dont have a problem with the new killable children mod for skyrim.



There's a mod that makes kids stop being invulnerable?

Where?!


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> There's a mod that makes kids stop being invulnerable?
> 
> Where?!



and you call yourself a pc gamer lol. seriously though just google skyrim mods. the main mod site is skyrim nexus. once the construction set tools come out the whole skyrim game can be edited with new models (weapons, armor, monsters and whatever else). when i get some free time i gotta start doing some mofdel ripping from a few other games so modders can import them into skyrim.


----------



## Mozz

who wants game on MW3? im looking for new peeps to game with (xbox)


----------



## seavixen

I'm totally jealous of all the people playing Skyrim...


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Has ANYONE played that old Eidos game Deathtrap Dungeon for playstation? got that going on right now and Oddworld Abes Odysee. Never once have i beat it 100%


----------



## None

Saints the Third. This game is like everything I love about trashy exploitative media!


----------



## KHayes666

After a year of collecting dust, FINALLY getting my PS3 fixed. Borderlands 2 here I come


----------



## littlefairywren

KevinMichaelJohnson said:


> Has ANYONE played that old Eidos game Deathtrap Dungeon for playstation? got that going on right now and *Oddworld Abes Odysee*. Never once have i beat it 100%



Oooh I loved that game. Completely addictive, weirdly cute and I never beat it either.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've been toggling between SR3 and Skyrim still. Both good games in completely different ways.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've been toggling between SR3 and Skyrim still. Both good games in completely different ways.



i got SR3 as well on pc. pretty good game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> i got SR3 as well on pc. pretty good game.



The best way I can describe it is SR2, with fixes for the mechanical aspects I hated most (driving and gunplay) and with a few metric tonnes of improbability laced in.

I'm sufficiently old school that I kept my char's "sex appeals" @ 50.


----------



## None

Started Skyward Sword the other night after finishing Saints 3.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Skyward Sword / Crack. 

Yes. 
I've started playing Crack. 
And it's delicious, and I.. I.. have to go, crack is calling.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your Plump Princess said:


> Skyward Sword / Crack.
> 
> Yes.
> I've started playing Crack.
> And it's delicious, and I.. I.. have to go, crack is calling.



I'm pretty sure there are Everquest Addiction support groups still, if you need help.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Gaming came to a slow and agonizing halt.







This is now the bane of my FLUCKING EXISTENCE. 

3 Hours. THREE HOURS SPENT KILLING LINK OVER AND OVER AGAIN. Why, WHY can't I break these stupid rocks?!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

'Splosives?

Megaton Hammer thing?

Golden Bracers of Incredible Strength Multiplication?

Fus Ro Dah?


----------



## freakyfred

The other night a friend and I had an hours long MvC3 sessions. Eyes were bleeding afterwards @[email protected]


----------



## willowmoon

Mike Tyson's Punch-Out for the Nintendo NES. Classic 8-bit gaming at its best!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Trying not to cry* Skyward Sword goes back today  


--- BUT I am happy knowing In a playtime of 26 hours, I beat the first three temples and finished silly side-quests. Yay for small acheezments, I s'pose!


----------



## GentleSavage

I got an Xbox for my birthday a bit ago, and Skyrim has kind of dominated my life.


----------



## Allie Cat

I bought a 42-inch HDTV on cyber Monday, and all my free time has been devoted to playing Final Fantasy XIII. <3


----------



## Adamantoise

Building up a collection of Elixirs on Final Fantasy V. I have defeated the following bosses in the N-Zone; WoodSprite, Apprehender, Catastroph, Azulmagia, Alte Roit/JuraAvis and Halycanos. I want to strengthen my party before going after the last few bosses.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

http://kotaku.com/5863817/war-crime...paign=469c5d599f-UA-142218-8&utm_medium=email


----------



## HottiMegan

We got Uncharted for basically free with the purchase of a controller for the ps3. I like it but am going through it pretty quickly. I have never been totally into the shoot 'em up games but this has some other stuff to figure out which makes it more fun.


----------



## Mathias

I think the PS Vita is going to flop. It's just too expensive and has no backward compatibility.


----------



## elina86

During the past few days I've been playing 50 turn games of Mario Party 2.


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> Mike Tyson's Punch-Out for the Nintendo NES. Classic 8-bit gaming at its best!



Try playing it with the Power Glove lol


----------



## Edens_heel

HottiMegan said:


> We got Uncharted for basically free with the purchase of a controller for the ps3. I like it but am going through it pretty quickly. I have never been totally into the shoot 'em up games but this has some other stuff to figure out which makes it more fun.



Don't play Uncharted for the shooting. It's just okay (and I'm not one for shooters either). The reason to play is for the characters and story, which get significantly improved upon in its sequels. Even if the first doesn't wow you till the end, give 2 and 3 a go. They're pretty incredible.


----------



## Melian

Alicia Rose said:


> I bought a 42-inch HDTV on cyber Monday, and all my free time has been devoted to playing Final Fantasy XIII. <3



Get ready for level caps, retarded characters, linear plot and a convoluted battle system. Playing through that one was like a second job.

On a lighter note, Sonic Generations has been surprisingly good. The physics actually work in this one, the friend contribution is minimal, the music is great (obviously), and it just FEELS like a Sonic game. Happy 20th, my spiky, blue friend!


----------



## CAMellie

Melian said:


> On a lighter note, Sonic Generations has been surprisingly good. The physics actually work in this one, the friend contribution is minimal, the music is great (obviously), and it just FEELS like a Sonic game. Happy 20th, my spiky, blue friend!


 Sonic Generations has been a blast to play!

Also playing Bioshock 2. Enjoying it tremendously. Big Sisters scare the shit out of me


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I kind of decided to stop playing Sonic games after Sonic DX royally sucked, but since you both like Generations, I'll keep an eye out for it when it goes on sale or price drops.


----------



## Melian

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I kind of decided to stop playing Sonic games after Sonic DX royally sucked, but since you both like Generations, I'll keep an eye out for it when it goes on sale or price drops.



Oh, I've hated the majority of Sonic games that came out after S&K, but this one is really getting back on track. The premise is that something is tearing up time and classic Sonic ends up meeting the new, somewhat diseased-looking current Sonic. You get to run through old levels in 2D and 3D modes (Chemical Plant is SICK), and you can unlock all the best music from every game, then play whatever you want in the levels. The one version of "Super Sonic Racing" includes a Saturn ad. Haha.


----------



## Deacone

I used to play Skyrim, then i took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Deacone said:


> I used to play Skyrim, then i took an arrow to the knee.



Second time I've seen that comment and I still don't know where it's from.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

xD Wow, Now I'm so happy my brother asked for Sonic Generations for X-mas. [Even though he's swearing up and down it's for wii, and it's not, he's still getting it because we're getting our 360 for xmas.] I would have, but I was too busy drooling over Skyward CRACK bundle with the fancy wii-mote and soundtrack.


I thought it would be dumb, I haven't liked any new Sonic so far, the play of it irritates the shit out of me. *Cough* Sonic Heroes *Cough* Oh, excuse me. 

Sonic Colors wasn't too bad, Sonic and the Dark Whatever was extremely irritating.. so, I really had no hope left for him at this point. Glad to hear it sounds better than I'd expected.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone know of any decent Xbox 360 racing games?


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> Anyone know of any decent Xbox 360 racing games?



forza is pretty good.


----------



## Deacone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Second time I've seen that comment and I still don't know where it's from.



There are a few guards that go around in Skyrim that'll randomly make comments like: "I used to be an adventurer like you, then i took an arrow to the knee"...

then it became popular http://memebase.com/tag/skyrim/


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Anyone know of any decent Xbox 360 racing games?



That's what I keep looking for. I hate being stuck on dedicated tracks, but Forza 3 wasn't too bad.


----------



## Paquito

I've had a raging PokeBoner for the last week, so I caved and bought Pokemon Pearl today.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Deacone said:


> There are a few guards that go around in Skyrim that'll randomly make comments like: "I used to be an adventurer like you, then i took an arrow to the knee"...
> 
> then it became popular http://memebase.com/tag/skyrim/



Ahh, yes. Now you mention it, that does sound familiar.

Goddamn memes.


----------



## KHayes666

Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles....what it lacks for in puzzles and ammo conservation it more than makes up for it in fun. THIS is what Dead Aim should have been.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Allie Cat

I got distracted from Final Fantasy XIII and now I'm playing Uncharted 2. Sooo prettttyyyyy :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles....what it lacks for in puzzles and ammo conservation it more than makes up for it in fun. THIS is what Dead Aim should have been.



Ugh, Dead Aim was such an awful game. Probably the worst game in the RE franchise.


----------



## Webmaster

Sometimes I think about the fact that while I love today's massively complex games with their almost lifelike renderings of vast open worlds and endlessly complicated story plots, I get just as much enjoyment out of simple one-screen brain teaser games. It's almost as if today's video games have morphed into something entirely different, more akin to interactive movies than just games.


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> Ugh, Dead Aim was such an awful game. Probably the worst game in the RE franchise.



I agree. Notice how its the only one that never gets talked about in the recurring storylines lol


----------



## gangstadawg

Webmaster said:


> Sometimes I think about the fact that while I love today's massively complex games with their almost lifelike renderings of vast open worlds and endlessly complicated story plots, I get just as much enjoyment out of simple one-screen brain teaser games. It's almost as if today's video games have morphed into something entirely different, more akin to interactive movies than just games.




exactly. thats why the gaming industry is starting to make more loot than the movie industry.


----------



## furious styles

skyrim on pc. and battletoads


----------



## willowmoon

Donkey Kong Country for the Super Nintendo (SNES).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Donkey Kong Country for the Super Nintendo (SNES).


Niiiice! ( I can't rep you, Damn it!) I haven't played that one in sooooo long, but I own the one with Diddy and Tiny Kong


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Webmaster said:


> Sometimes I think about the fact that while I love today's massively complex games with their almost lifelike renderings of vast open worlds and endlessly complicated story plots, I get just as much enjoyment out of simple one-screen brain teaser games. It's almost as if today's video games have morphed into something entirely different, more akin to interactive movies than just games.



Look up Indigo Prophecy, and, if you have a console, Heavy Rain. They truly are interactive movies.


----------



## freakyfred

I hope I can get a new laptop soon. I really miss Team Fortress 2.


----------



## elina86

For the last week or so I've been playing mostly NetHack.

Despite the game being hard I think it's sort of fun.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

I've been busy with saints row 3, www 12, and skyrim. Out of thoseGames skyrim has been dominating my time


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy IV for Playstation and GTA: Vice City Stories.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Niiiice! ( I can't rep you, Damn it!) I haven't played that one in sooooo long, but I own the one with Diddy and Tiny Kong



I still have nightmares about Toxic Tower. **Shudders**


----------



## freakyfred

I just beat Metroid Zero Mission! I haven't played a Metroid game since Prime came out. Lots of fun.


----------



## Fat Brian

I've been wasting too many hours playing MechWarrior 4 Mercenaries lately. Microsoft allowed it to be released as a free download due to the upcoming launch of MechWarrior Online and the release of MechWarrior 5. If you want it, follow the link below and download the MTX client which will allow you to download and install the game. This is a legal download, not warez or such junk.

http://www.mektek.net/index.php/home/articles/mechwarrior4-mercenaries-downloads-r1204


----------



## jones

I've been playing Arkham City when I get a free minute. I beat it a while ago, but I NEED all the riddler trophies. Plus I see Calendar Man on the holidays. I'm a total trophy addict.

I can't wait until I get to start playing Back to the Future and ICO.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Recently I have been Beta Testing Tribes Ascend, now I am playing Blacklight Retribution.


----------



## Miskatonic

After dumping twenty hours into Skyrim I'm gonna have to say that it's mighty disappointing. I've already played the game all the way through, back when it was called Oblivion.

Other than that I've been playing a lot of indie games on Steam like Terraria. Also, a lot of TF2 and Minecraft. I started playing World of Tanks but it doesn't run well on my laptop. Gotta invest in a gaming rig once I get some money to blow.


----------



## Matt

Miskatonic said:


> After dumping twenty hours into Skyrim I'm gonna have to say that it's mighty disappointing. I've already played the game all the way through, back when it was called Oblivion.
> 
> Other than that I've been playing a lot of indie games on Steam like Terraria. Also, a lot of TF2 and Minecraft. I started playing World of Tanks but it doesn't run well on my laptop. Gotta invest in a gaming rig once I get some money to blow.



Are u actually serious? Skyrim is a huge improvement over Oblivion. I've spent 210 hours playing it and plan on spending many, many more. If I'm not playing it, I'm thinking about it. That's the sign of a great game, and also that I need to get a life haha.


----------



## Miskatonic

Matt said:


> Are u actually serious? Skyrim is a huge improvement over Oblivion. I've spent 210 hours playing it and plan on spending many, many more. If I'm not playing it, I'm thinking about it. That's the sign of a great game, and also that I need to get a life haha.



Other than duel wielding and shouts and the way they dumbed down the leveling system it is literally the same game as Oblivion. Just in a different setting and with dragons instead of demons from Hell.


----------



## littlefairywren

Miskatonic said:


> After dumping twenty hours into Skyrim I'm gonna have to say that it's mighty disappointing. I've already played the game all the way through, back when it was called Oblivion.
> 
> Other than that I've been playing a lot of indie games on Steam like Terraria. Also, a lot of TF2 and Minecraft. I started playing World of Tanks but it doesn't run well on my laptop. Gotta invest in a gaming rig once I get some money to blow.



I loved Oblivion, but have to say I love Skyrim even more. I dream in Skyrim mode and have horrid nightmares about getting lost in a cave and running out of lockpicks (yes I play it way too much). C'mon...don't you love the thrill of beheading a Forsworn Bandit or chopping up dragons for lunch?


----------



## willowmoon

I was thinking of picking up Skyrim this month, especially when it was priced all the way down to $40 at Toys r Us, but I've heard about the numerous issues with the 360 version and I'm aware of the newest patches out there that can be downloaded. Still though, the more I think about it, I'll wait for a GOTY edition next year which should (hopefully) address the issues of the original release and incorporate the proper patches right out of the gate, maybe there'll be more exclusive content, etc. I can be patient. The one game I was thinking of picking up although it's older, is Dragon Age Origins. Anyone else play this game yet and what's your take on it?


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> I was thinking of picking up Skyrim this month, especially when it was priced all the way down to $40 at Toys r Us, but I've heard about the numerous issues with the 360 version and I'm aware of the newest patches out there that can be downloaded. Still though, the more I think about it, I'll wait for a GOTY edition next year which should (hopefully) address the issues of the original release and incorporate the proper patches right out of the gate, maybe there'll be more exclusive content, etc. I can be patient. The one game I was thinking of picking up although it's older, is Dragon Age Origins. Anyone else play this game yet and what's your take on it?



It does have issues. I've come across my second bug that prevents me finishing a quest. The first stopped me satisfying my urge to become a thief (that's a big one). I've a friend that loved DAO, so I'd say give it a go.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sonic Generations, Kinect Adventures. EPIC SHIIIIIIT


----------



## Miskatonic

I will admit that Skyrim has some of the most hilarious bugs in gaming history. Such as when a giant kills you...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Prince Dyscord said:


> I've been busy with saints row 3, www 12, and skyrim. Out of thoseGames skyrim has been dominating my time



I've been working my way through SR3 of late. The improved vehicle handling and smoothness of the graphics are very appealing, the story is great, the writing excellent and very fluid. I am, of course, playing as a girl = P And I love the Mollusk Launcher.



Fat Brian said:


> I've been wasting too many hours playing MechWarrior 4 Mercenaries lately. Microsoft allowed it to be released as a free download due to the upcoming launch of MechWarrior Online and the release of MechWarrior 5. If you want it, follow the link below and download the MTX client which will allow you to download and install the game. This is a legal download, not warez or such junk.
> 
> http://www.mektek.net/index.php/home/articles/mechwarrior4-mercenaries-downloads-r1204



They're finally putting out an MW5 and an MMO variant? Shit! I don't have enough free time for all the awesome games coming out in the near future!



Miskatonic said:


> After dumping twenty hours into Skyrim I'm gonna have to say that it's mighty disappointing. I've already played the game all the way through, back when it was called Oblivion.



I sunk hundreds of hours into Oblivion, and there's a significant difference between it and Skyrim (though not all for the better on either end). One thing I can happily say is that I've only had two CTDs to date on Skyrim, as opposed to one every 3-4 hours on Oblivion (Oblivion is the game that taught me to quick save every 2 or 3 minutes). The graphics and audio are both better, the combat system is more fluid and actually requires some tactics. I miss the repair system and the acrobatics skill, but I love the new magic system, and the fact you no longer need to sleep to level initially prevented me from starting the Dark Brotherhood quest line because I had only slept 4 hours in a bed prior to that point, and would have gone on being oblivious if I hadn't mentioned it to my sister's boyfriend (who also plays Skyrim).



littlefairywren said:


> I loved Oblivion, but have to say I love Skyrim even more. I dream in Skyrim mode and have horrid nightmares about getting lost in a cave and running out of lockpicks (yes I play it way too much). C'mon...don't you love the thrill of beheading a Forsworn Bandit or chopping up dragons for lunch?



You run out of lockpicks? I'm not even going to bother getting Unbreakable, I have more than enough.



willowmoon said:


> The one game I was thinking of picking up although it's older, is Dragon Age Origins. Anyone else play this game yet and what's your take on it?



DA/O was the shit. Buy it. But be wary of DA2. I didn't like the gameplay as much and haven't beaten it yet as a result.



littlefairywren said:


> It does have issues. I've come across my second bug that prevents me finishing a quest. The first stopped me satisfying my urge to become a thief (that's a big one). I've a friend that loved DAO, so I'd say give it a go.



I haven't had any problems yet. I seem to be one of the really lucky ones. I thought the Graveyard quest in Winterhold (or Winterhelm? I forget) was broken, but I just wasn't doing it right.


----------



## jayduhgr8

I have been playing COD MW3 since November. I also already ran through Assassins Creed Revelations.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Sonic Generations is on sale on Steam for $10.19 for the next 17 hours, in case anyone cares.


----------



## Miskatonic

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Sonic Generations is on sale on Steam for $10.19 for the next 17 hours, in case anyone cares.



If only I had some money, but I'm not getting paid til Wednesday. Damn it all!


----------



## willowmoon

Miskatonic said:


> I will admit that Skyrim has some of the most hilarious bugs in gaming history. Such as when a giant kills you...



One of the the other things I heard about is that with one of the patches that you download for the 360, the dragons fly around backwards.

The HELL?


----------



## KHayes666

*holds up Master Sword* da da da daaaaaaaa


----------



## Miskatonic

I got a game called Frozen Synapse today off Steam and I've been playing it nonstop. It is such a tough game and requires a ridiculous amount of thought which I appreciate to no end since games these days seem to be all about shutting off your brain and shooting everything. Not that I mind that kind of game. I just like games that challenge you intellectually much more.


----------



## Lamia

I got Scene It for the Wii. It's fun. I've also started playing Lineage.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Got Batman: Arkham City for Christmas, but the old boy needs a graphics card upgrade to really take advantage of it. Played it this weekend with the Nerds-In-Training watching intently. Had to turn it off when the language got a bit intense, but the gameplay is as fun as the first Batman game.


----------



## littlefairywren

After babbling my love for Skyrim I am almost ready to snap my disc into wee little pieces and set it on fire! Another buggy bug bug 

Imma start playing AC Revelations to soothe my nerves.


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> After babbling my love for Skyrim I am almost ready to snap my disc into wee little pieces and set it on fire! Another buggy bug bug
> 
> Imma start playing AC Revelations to soothe my nerves.



Did any of the patches help your copy of Skyrim?

Right now I'm playing one of the all-time classics, Super Mario Bros. And embarassing myself at every turn how much I suck.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Did any of the patches help your copy of Skyrim?
> 
> Right now I'm playing one of the all-time classics, Super Mario Bros. And embarassing myself at every turn how much I suck.



Dude, the original is _tough_. It's my dose of humility every now and then when I play it and can't beat the first level of the second world.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Dude, the original is _tough_. It's my dose of humility every now and then when I play it and can't beat the first level of the second world.



I've been a PC gamer for so long I can't handle a controller properly anymore.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Since Brandon is pretty much past the toy stage, he received a lot of games and movies for Christmas. We're currently alternating:

Wii: 
Scooby Doo: First Frights
Mario Galaxy...which is kinda difficult for him, so he ends up giving me the controller and to be honest, it's cool but an adjustment to maneuver since he walks upside down in the worlds..not just left to right lol
Lego Pirates Of The Caribbean
Toy Story 3

PSP:
Lego Pirates Of The Caribbean - I mostly play this one. The game play is a mini version of the Wii so I actually have a chance at 100% game completion lol At 60% now.
Lego Batman - Even though we have this for the Wii and PS2, he was insistent on having it for the PSP lol

Lots of gaming going on in our household.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blackjack said:


> Dude, the original is _tough_. It's my dose of humility every now and then when I play it and can't beat the first level of the second world.



I had the GBA re-release of the game and used it as a downtime game to attempt to speedrun it. The quickest way through the game is to take the 1-2 warpzone to world 4-1, then the 4-2 warpzone to 8-1. The world record is 4:59. I pulled 7:58 because once you hit world 8-1 shit gets crazy.

Even though I was great at that, I attempted a run through the game without skipping any levels and DAMN there are some hard ones in there. Nothing can beat Super Mario Bros. 3's World 7 though. It's way worse.


----------



## willowmoon

The Orange Mage said:


> I had the GBA re-release of the game and used it as a downtime game to attempt to speedrun it. The quickest way through the game is to take the 1-2 warpzone to world 4-1, then the 4-2 warpzone to 8-1. The world record is 4:59. I pulled 7:58 because once you hit world 8-1 shit gets crazy.
> 
> Even though I was great at that, I attempted a run through the game without skipping any levels and DAMN there are some hard ones in there. Nothing can beat Super Mario Bros. 3's World 7 though. It's way worse.



I never even made it to World 7 of SMB3, so that's pretty impressive just to even get to that point! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Orange Mage said:


> I had the GBA re-release of the game and used it as a downtime game to attempt to speedrun it. The quickest way through the game is to take the 1-2 warpzone to world 4-1, then the 4-2 warpzone to 8-1. The world record is 4:59. I pulled 7:58 because once you hit world 8-1 shit gets crazy.
> 
> Even though I was great at that, I attempted a run through the game without skipping any levels and DAMN there are some hard ones in there. Nothing can beat Super Mario Bros. 3's World 7 though. It's way worse.


I couldn't rep you.
So I'll just leave what I was gonna say here;

*Fuck World 7*


----------



## Mathias

Currently playing Starfox 3ds and Mario Kart 7. They're both amazing. Also fuck Zoness and those stupid search lights. I died 3 times before I got them all because they blend into the green environment more in the remake.


----------



## rsownu

Currently picked up Star Wars: The Old Republic. The full voice overs add a great deal to the game and the quests/story are some of biowares best.


----------



## willowmoon

rsownu said:


> Currently picked up Star Wars: The Old Republic. The full voice overs add a great deal to the game and the quests/story are some of biowares best.



BioWare totally gets Star Wars. There is such a huge difference in quality between KOTOR (BioWare) and KOTOR II (Obsidian), it was evident right out of the gate.


----------



## elina86

Last week, on Christmas Eve to be precise, I started playing 
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, and tonight I finished it. 

As a fan of The Legend of Zelda games I enjoyed this game overall. 

In my opinion the graphics were beautiful, the motion controls 
made me feel as if I was actually holding a sword in my hand, 
and the game had a decent amount of challenge, 
especially during boss battles.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

willowmoon said:


> BioWare totally gets Star Wars. There is such a huge difference in quality between KOTOR (BioWare) and KOTOR II (Obsidian), it was evident right out of the gate.



Well, dude, it's Obsidian. They've got a reputation for sub-par sequels. KOTOR 2 was also their first game. New Vegas was their first good sequel (IMO), and I was actually very pleasantly surprised with how good Dungeon Siege 3 was (incidentally, it was the first title Obsidian did entirely in house, on their own, not using an engine and development tools built by someone else). I do like the sound of this Wheel of Time game/game series they're working on, aside from the fact that the WoT universe is horribly complex and may not work too well translated to a game with a very fixed plot.



rsownu said:


> Currently picked up Star Wars: The Old Republic. The full voice overs add a great deal to the game and the quests/story are some of biowares best.



Similarly, BioWare is known for story above all else. There are better titles out there in terms of gameplay, but nothing beats BioWare for story, and very few even come close.



The Orange Mage said:


> I pulled 7:58 because once you hit world 8-1 shit gets crazy.


 Wait, 7 minutes 58 seconds? Shit!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

willowmoon said:


> BioWare totally gets Star Wars. There is such a huge difference in quality between KOTOR (BioWare) and KOTOR II (Obsidian), it was evident right out of the gate.



I'm looking to pick it up sometime at the end of January (doing a graphics upgrade for Batman), and some friends have highly recommended it.

I've been a BioWare fan since Baldur's Gate/Icewind Dale/Planescape, and although I missed out on Dungeon Siege, I found the Star Wars gameplay to be fun. This would be my first MMORPG (could never get into EQ2 or WoW), so it will be interesting to see how I appreciate the different environment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'm looking to pick it up sometime at the end of January (doing a graphics upgrade for Batman), and some friends have highly recommended it.
> 
> I've been a BioWare fan since Baldur's Gate/Icewind Dale/Planescape, and although I missed out on Dungeon Siege, I found the Star Wars gameplay to be fun. This would be my first MMORPG (could never get into EQ2 or WoW), so it will be interesting to see how I appreciate the different environment.



I've thoroughly enjoyed EVE Online and COH, and from what I've heard, TOR is roughly similar to COH in terms of overall gameplay. Then again, I've also played and not particularly loved STO, so I'm a bit hesitant to pick up TOR.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed EVE Online and COH, and from what I've heard, TOR is roughly similar to COH in terms of overall gameplay. Then again, I've also played and not particularly loved STO, so I'm a bit hesitant to pick up TOR.



COH was the one game I came damn close to getting into. Did the trial and had it two months, but didn't have enough personal time to really dedicate to it. A kid with sleeping problems definitely put a damper on joining a group or playing long-term. With TOR I hope to have more time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> COH was the one game I came damn close to getting into. Did the trial and had it two months, but didn't have enough personal time to really dedicate to it. A kid with sleeping problems definitely put a damper on joining a group or playing long-term. With TOR I hope to have more time.



Mm. That would be a problem with pretty much any MMO or likewise that you can't pause.


----------



## willowmoon

"Aliens vs. Predator" on the 360. Damn I suck at FPS games, lol. Still though, looking forward to "Aliens: Colonial Marines" when it comes out in spring of 2012.


----------



## Ms34_25_49inches

Black Ops with my nephew


----------



## HottiMegan

I spent a good hour on Driver San Francisco. I'd pop into semi trucks and fire trucks plowing through traffic. It was such fun 

I've been playing a lot of Game Dev Story on my phone too..


----------



## penguin

Super Mario 2. I like 'em old.


----------



## Melian

Just started playing Dead Island and I'm wondering if anyone else had this problem: all the playable characters suck balls. I mean, I hate them all and don't want to play as them...I'd rather see them get torn apart by zombies and laugh at them as some cool guy 

Apparently, some new characters have been added to the DLC, so there must have been other people who felt the same way! Really though, why would you want to play as "tribal tattoo douche," "cunty ex-cop," or "moron washed-up rapper?" That being said, the game is still pretty decent once you get past the first hurdle - character selection.


----------



## KHayes666

The damn level on Resident Evil 4 where you have to protect Ashley from the Los Illuminados cultists is IMPOSSIBLE.

I'd breeze through there in 20 seconds if I didn't have her hanging around when a grenade goes off or a stick of dynamite explodes. Of course I can't leave her behind or else the cultists come out of nowhere and grab her.

I can't wait until the replay where I can unlock infinite ammo then can just blast these guys with the Handcannon, makes up for so many hours of frustration.


----------



## Darler

KHayes666 said:


> The damn level on Resident Evil 4 where you have to protect Ashley from the Los Illuminados cultists is IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I'd breeze through there in 20 seconds if I didn't have her hanging around when a grenade goes off or a stick of dynamite explodes. Of course I can't leave her behind or else the cultists come out of nowhere and grab her.
> 
> I can't wait until the replay where I can unlock infinite ammo then can just blast these guys with the Handcannon, makes up for so many hours of frustration.



Is this the remake on the 360 version? If so than you have TWO methods of venting frustration next time around!

As a reward for a completed game, even on easiest difficulty, you'll recieve Ashley's hidden costume - the suit of armor. With this equipped Ashley is not only invincible to damage, she cannot be lifted by the cultists due to the weight of the suit, allowing Leon to pay her absolutely no mind and get away with it. 

You also won't have to waste any of those lovely yellow herbs on her either.


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Did any of the patches help your copy of Skyrim?
> 
> Right now I'm playing one of the all-time classics, Super Mario Bros. And embarassing myself at every turn how much I suck.



None of the patches have helped my problems as yet, but I live in hope. I've even tried out some of the suggestions on-line to bypass the issues with comical but disastrous results. (I ended up killing two vital "people" in a quest and now it's not doable at all. Oh well).


----------



## Clonenumber47

From Christmas up until today I have been playing Skyrim.

However upon taking a small portion of today to finish the Imperial's quest line, my xbox bricked, red-ring-o-death style.

for now, back to Wow. - loving the new Darkmoon Faire setup btw.


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing Legend of Zelda 3DS and I'm about to get the Master Sword.


----------



## freakyfred

New laptop, so I've been able to play TF2 for the first time in mooonths. Gosh I missed it. Now I just gotta get the micspam working and I'm gold!


----------



## Melian

KHayes666 said:


> The damn level on Resident Evil 4 where you have to protect Ashley from the Los Illuminados cultists is IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I'd breeze through there in 20 seconds if I didn't have her hanging around when a grenade goes off or a stick of dynamite explodes. Of course I can't leave her behind or else the cultists come out of nowhere and grab her.
> 
> I can't wait until the replay where I can unlock infinite ammo then can just blast these guys with the Handcannon, makes up for so many hours of frustration.



It's the hardest on GameCube, where you've got additional crossbow snipers (if you mean the level I think you mean, in the large, open hall)....

The best way to deal with that part is to take out the crossbow guys first, then just KEEP MOVING and try to suplex everybody.


----------



## willowmoon

Going back to my favorite action RPG, Phantasy Star Online. About to hit level 103 for my character. Once you get past level 100, you have to get a LOT of xp before you can level up, unfortunately. Still though, a fantastic game, and certainly the one I've played the most ever.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I just stumbled upon this insane batshit-ness.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/10/record-for-lowest-scoring-super-mario-bros-run-ever-broken/


----------



## The Orange Mage

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I just stumbled upon this insane batshit-ness.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/10/record-for-lowest-scoring-super-mario-bros-run-ever-broken/



Wow, I didn't even consider upon clicking that they would have to use the 4-1 pipe-to-warp glitch...since hitting the block for the vine earlier would give points.

I did expect the "squeezed against the side of the screen" one on 8-4 though, though they also could have done the wall-jump glitch as well if they had wanted to.

Clutch move in 8-1 though with the goomba-assisted jump!


----------



## willowmoon

Now that my character's FINALLY hit level 103 on PSO, I'm taking a break and playing SW:KOTOR, since we just were just discussing it a few days ago here on the forums. Starting with a brand new character file so I'm starting from ground zero. It's funny how much the graphics look dated compared to today's stuff on the 360 & PS3 but the game is just awesome.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy VIII-I'm taking a break from the storyline on Disc 3 to try and win some rare cards and obtain better magic/weapons etc.


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> "Aliens vs. Predator" on the 360. Damn I suck at FPS games, lol. Still though, looking forward to "Aliens: Colonial Marines" when it comes out in spring of 2012.



AvP was horrible.


----------



## willowmoon

gangstadawg said:


> AvP was horrible.



Yeah, but the video game is still better than the AvP movie though, lol. Still though, the lead actress in the AvP film, Sanaa Lathan, is drop dead gorgeous. In my opinion, she's the most beautiful actress out there, but Zoë Saldana is a close second. 

View attachment sanaalathan1.jpg


*wipes drool from lips*


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but the video game is still better than the AvP movie though, lol. Still though, the lead actress in the AvP film, Sanaa Lathan, is drop dead gorgeous. In my opinion, she's the most beautiful actress out there, but Zoë Saldana is a close second.
> 
> View attachment 100047
> 
> 
> *wipes drool from lips*



game wise AvP 2 (pc only) was better than AvP 2010


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but the video game is still better than the AvP movie though, lol. Still though, the lead actress in the AvP film, Sanaa Lathan, is drop dead gorgeous. In my opinion, she's the most beautiful actress out there, but Zoë Saldana is a close second.
> 
> View attachment 100047
> 
> 
> *wipes drool from lips*



Movie = average

Game = above average

Sanaa = GORGEOUS


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Currently starting a new game on *Ocarina of Time* [yes, on my N64.]


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Currently starting a new game on *Ocarina of Time* [yes, on my N64.]



That's what I'm playing on my 3DS! I've just gotten the Biggoron's Sword and I'm about to hit the dreaded Water Temple.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ooooh~ 

[/Slightly Jealous]


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ooooh~
> 
> [/Slightly Jealous]



You can assign the Iron Boots to a button now so no more constant pausing.  And maybe it's just me, but after playing through Starfox I have to wonder why Nintendo chose not to remaster the music in OoT. Seems like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## lost_lenore

i am chronically un-hand-eye-coordinated, so most games and i don't mix well... but fable is my all time favorite.. and i just discovered castlevania... and so tonight i will be making a titan my bitch...tyvm.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Am I the only one who has been playing Modern Warfare 3. Multiplayer and campaign are both pretty entertaining.  I would be playing a lot of other games if I had the money for new xbox games.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Just rented Batman: Arkham Asylum.* Can only play while my brother is in bed, so between 10:30pm and 7am... 

Soooo excited to play! I only have it for 4 Days. ><


----------



## None

Skyrim on PS3 about to hit the cavern of bugs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DUDE THEY GAVE ME *ARKHAM CITY *INSTEAD. 

So trying it out until later today when I return it and get a full 5 day rental [free] for Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Mishty

I've been watching Skyrim being played for daaaaays, I'm tempted to try my hand at it once everyone leaves, until then I'm blowin' up the iPod playing Ninja Fruit and Stupid Zombies.


----------



## willowmoon

Figured I'm gonna wait to pick up Skyrim until later this year when the eventual Game of the Year edition comes out with all the patches installed and hopefully all the bugs are worked out, so last night I bought Oblivion (GOTY edition, of course) for the 360. I've played Morrowind on the regular XBOX before years ago and liked it pretty well. But this game is pretty freakin' awesome -- I know it's a 5 year old game & all, so I'm late to the party, but STILL ... I'm enjoying the hell out of it, and I've been looking for a game that will keep me occupied for a while. And the expansive world that I get to be in will do just that. So far, I've put about about 4 hours into it, so far so good! 

I know, Skyrim is supposed to be dramatically better. But I can definitely wait until they get all the bugs fixed in that game -- especially when you have dragons flying around backwards AFTER a patch is installed. :doh:

Out of curiosity, has anyone here on the forums played Oblivion before? What was your overall impression and how many hours did you probably log into the game?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> That's what I'm playing on my 3DS! I've just gotten the Biggoron's Sword and I'm about to hit the dreaded Water Temple.



I remember every time I played that game I would intentionally take the extra effort required to get the Biggoron's Sword immediately after beating the first temple as an adult. And then wield nothing else until the endgame where you're forced to use the Sword of Time.


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Figured I'm gonna wait to pick up Skyrim until later this year when the eventual Game of the Year edition comes out with all the patches installed and hopefully all the bugs are worked out, so last night I bought Oblivion (GOTY edition, of course) for the 360. I've played Morrowind on the regular XBOX before years ago and liked it pretty well. But this game is pretty freakin' awesome -- I know it's a 5 year old game & all, so I'm late to the party, but STILL ... I'm enjoying the hell out of it, and I've been looking for a game that will keep me occupied for a while. And the expansive world that I get to be in will do just that. So far, I've put about about 4 hours into it, so far so good!
> 
> I know, Skyrim is supposed to be dramatically better. But I can definitely wait until they get all the bugs fixed in that game -- especially when you have dragons flying around backwards AFTER a patch is installed. :doh:
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone here on the forums played Oblivion before? What was your overall impression and how many hours did you probably log into the game?



Yeppers, I played Oblivion and loved it. It's a brilliant game and a wee tease for how good (minus bugs), Skyrim is. The only problem I had with it was that I ended up with severe motion sickness each time I played, to the point that I needed a clear path to the bathroom. I gave it up in the end so can't tell you how many hours I played


----------



## EMH1701

Playing Skyrim. Level 26 mage. Well, as much as you can be a mage in Skyrim, anyway. My character is a sort of Jack-of-all-Trades, with the magic being the strongest part.

I'm trying to do as many side quests as possible because I really want to get my money's worth out of the game. 

I have to say, the Skyrim world has some really beautiful scenery. The Elder Scrolls game series is known for that.

One thing I have found to avoid motion sickness in Skyrim, zoom out as much as possible so you are seeing the character running around on your screen & not the screen itself, if you get what I'm saying. 

World of Warcraft has a top-down view, as well as a mini-map in the corner, so I don't have any problems with motion sickness in that particular game. I've been playing that since Burning Crusade. 

It's the games with only first-person view and not even a mini-map that I can't play without getting sick. 

Ginger root, I have found, helps with motion sickness. You can make a tea out of it.


----------



## SitiTomato

Playing loads of Saints Row the third lately. For extra nerd points I made my boss an exact replica of my renegade female Shepard from Mass Effect 2. 

They even sound alike! It's pretty hilarious at times, especially when suplexing random people on the street.

Doing as many side missions as I can to prolong the experience, it's really the most fun I've had with a game for a long time. If you haven't played Saints Row you should really play Saints Row.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

My new video card makes Batman - Arkham Asylum ever so pretty. Going to tackle Star Wars - The Old Republic next month, given my budgeting skeelz.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

lost_lenore said:


> i am chronically un-hand-eye-coordinated, so most games and i don't mix well... but fable is my all time favorite.. and i just discovered castlevania... and so tonight i will be making a titan my bitch...tyvm.



Oh, I am huge fan of Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I have played through it several times. Ran across my disc last night and after I locate my ps (1) memory card (or find another), Alucard and I are gonna be busy for awhile lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My new video card makes Batman - Arkham Asylum ever so pretty. Going to tackle Star Wars - The Old Republic next month, given my budgeting skeelz.



The Kotaku review suggests that if you're not a huge fan of the MMO element, to just grind the stories (character classes) you find interesting as though they're single player. If you're fast enough, you can get 8 unique stories for relatively little buy in.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Currently Playing: Arkham Asylum.

Unf Unf Unf Unf Unf. 


I'm addicted. >< Damn it, I knew I should have just bought it.


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> Yeppers, I played Oblivion and loved it. It's a brilliant game and a wee tease for how good (minus bugs), Skyrim is. The only problem I had with it was that I ended up with severe motion sickness each time I played, to the point that I needed a clear path to the bathroom. I gave it up in the end so can't tell you how many hours I played



Still playing Oblivion -- what an amazing game! I hardly ever switch to the third person perspective view except in instances where I really need to. 

Speaking of motion sickness -- I remember playing NFL2K5 on the XBOX a few years back -- it had a mode where you could play from an "in the helmet" first person perspective. Well I played it in that mode up until the start of the 4th quarter in one game and quickly made a beeline for the toilet once I could start feeling everything going in reverse. Haven't played the game in that mode ever since. Where was the dramamine when I needed it?


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Loved Batman - Arkham Asylum 

Currently trying to get into Batman - Arkham City.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

willowmoon said:


> Still playing Oblivion -- what an amazing game! I hardly ever switch to the third person perspective view except in instances where I really need to.
> 
> Speaking of motion sickness -- I remember playing NFL2K5 on the XBOX a few years back -- it had a mode where you could play from an "in the helmet" first person perspective. Well I played it in that mode up until the start of the 4th quarter in one game and quickly made a beeline for the toilet once I could start feeling everything going in reverse. Haven't played the game in that mode ever since. Where was the dramamine when I needed it?



I find it interesting this talking of motion sickness playing Oblivion and Skryim. Never had anything of the sort myself. I hate third person view in both games, it's unwieldy. Only use it on occasion to see what my newest weapon or piece of armor looks like = P


----------



## Blackjack

Finished _Skyward Sword_ the other day, playing through on Hero Mode now. I loved the game and a lot of what they did with it, but I felt it was a bit lacking in difficulty in some parts, so this seems like a fair idea.


----------



## KHayes666

Finally defeated Final Fantasy 6 at 1:30 this morning.

Final Fantasy 4 is next.


----------



## Adamantoise

FFVIII. I'm trying to raise compatibility with Eden and Bahamut (Disc 3).


----------



## KHayes666

Does anyone else agree that Final Fantasy 4 is the toughest game in the whole series?

Here's an example. I was fighting the white dragon and in succession it casted storm, then 2 straight physical attacks which killed 2 of my characters then after I used one of the remaining characters to cast Life 2, it used two straight physical attacks which killed off 2 more and then after life 2 was cast. It used storm again followed by 2 more physical attacks which ended the game.

That's 2 spells and 6 hits before 2 of my characters can even blink.


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> Does anyone else agree that Final Fantasy 4 is the toughest game in the whole series?



For me, Final Fantasy X and X-2 were the toughest. Kidding, of course. 

IV & V are both pretty darn tough to get through, I remember the final boss in V was a pain to defeat, Neo ExDeath. But overall, yeah, IV is the overall hardest, at the least from the FF's I've played.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

We are 80% done with Lego Pirates of the Caribbean for the Wii. Got all the characters, all the red bricks and about 20 billion (literally) in studs that we have nowhere to spend anymore. After buying the x2 x4 x6 x8 and x10...plus the double treasure bricks, our stud multiplier went up to x7680 per stud and studs became useless lol All we have left to do is replay levels to get what we're missing from the minikits. 

We've played all the way through Toy Story 3 and I'll tell you, I've never gotten so frustrated over a kid's game in all my life. Maybe the 360 play is better, controller-wise, but with the Wii nunchuk, it was a PITA in parts! The good thing about the game is that there is a Toy Box mode you can play in, that appears to be quite a lot to do for extended game-play past the story levels.


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> For me, Final Fantasy X and X-2 were the toughest. Kidding, of course.
> 
> IV & V are both pretty darn tough to get through, I remember the final boss in V was a pain to defeat, Neo ExDeath. But overall, yeah, IV is the overall hardest, at the least from the FF's I've played.



The thing about FF5 was you always had the same 4 characters (sorta) the whole game so any leveling up on job systems was going to carry over, which means if you had everything mastered the final boss would be a breeze....well it was for me anyway.

Meanwhile on FF4 there is so much character turnover that you have no idea who's not going to be playable at the end so you either have to take the time to level up every single last one of them (and spend hours upon hours doing so in the process) or just say screw it and proceed through the game. I've done it both ways in my lifetime (back when it was FF2 on the SNES) and I've found the only way to really come close is to level up...and up...and up....and up. I've logged 27 hours of playtime and according to every single guide on gamefaq's I'm still TEN LEVELS under a safe way to beat the game. Having certain strong materia in FF7 or mastering certain spells in FF6 and it doesn't matter what level you are because you can still win....but in FF4 you HAVE to level up to insane levels just to have a chance to beat it.

One last thing to my rant...HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THE "PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKE" AND THE ENEMIES STILL ATTACK FIRST???? This game is way too hard for children (which it was marketed for in the first place).


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> For me, Final Fantasy X and X-2 were the toughest. Kidding, of course.
> 
> IV & V are both pretty darn tough to get through, I remember the final boss in V was a pain to defeat, Neo ExDeath. But overall, yeah, IV is the overall hardest, at the least from the FF's I've played.



Gee and I was so proud of myself for beating FFX so easily. I think I have logged about 300 hours playing it through multiple times and trying to get the ultimate weapons. :wubu:

I want Auron to do bad things to me.


----------



## Fat Brian

Team Fortress 2 is now free through Steam so I've been giving it a shot. The game now has an offline training mode where you can get used to the gameplay before going online.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> The thing about FF5 was you always had the same 4 characters (sorta) the whole game so any leveling up on job systems was going to carry over, which means if you had everything mastered the final boss would be a breeze....well it was for me anyway.
> 
> Meanwhile on FF4 there is so much character turnover that you have no idea who's not going to be playable at the end so you either have to take the time to level up every single last one of them (and spend hours upon hours doing so in the process) or just say screw it and proceed through the game. I've done it both ways in my lifetime (back when it was FF2 on the SNES) and I've found the only way to really come close is to level up...and up...and up....and up. I've logged 27 hours of playtime and according to every single guide on gamefaq's I'm still TEN LEVELS under a safe way to beat the game. Having certain strong materia in FF7 or mastering certain spells in FF6 and it doesn't matter what level you are because you can still win....but in FF4 you HAVE to level up to insane levels just to have a chance to beat it.
> 
> One last thing to my rant...HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THE "PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKE" AND THE ENEMIES STILL ATTACK FIRST???? This game is way too hard for children (which it was marketed for in the first place).



I tried FF4 and 5, but I hated the combat system and the "jobs" thing. FF6 (fan translation of the actual FF6 game) and FF7 are the only two I've played and liked (didn't like FF8 much either, again, combat system). I have only beaten FF6 once, but that's simply because it's so damned long I lost interest before I finish and then start over again next time around. FF7 I've beaten a few times, but never went completionist. I'm a power-leveler in FF6, though. I don't even go to the Empire's main continent until all available party members at the time know all available spells at the time. I continue that motif throughout the game, hard grinding every single character to know every single spell I get access to.


----------



## seavixen

Playing Mass Effect 2 - AGAIN - to get myself even more psyched for ME3. Eeeee!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Seriously itchin' for Arkham Asylum again. My library has 3 different copies in it's registry, all of which I have placed on hold. (I also have a hold on Arkham City.)

_*Can I ask for opinions on the Assassins Creed games?*_


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Seriously itchin' for Arkham Asylum again. My library has 3 different copies in it's registry, all of which I have placed on hold. (I also have a hold on Arkham City.)
> 
> _*Can I ask for opinions on the Assassins Creed games?*_



They're all very good. The 1st starts out great with the way you're dropped into the world and become immersed in it. Only problems I had were with the main character and repeating the same tasks no matter what city he was in. I still thought the story was interesting enough to the point where I stopped doing the assassinations the proper way and just killed them so I could see the end. The second takes everything that was great in the 1st and makes it better in every way.


----------



## furious styles

Fat Brian said:


> Team Fortress 2 is now free through Steam so I've been giving it a shot. The game now has an offline training mode where you can get used to the gameplay before going online.



that game is so fun, i've wasted days playing it with friends ..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

[/deleted]


----------



## Adamantoise

FFVIII - I took a break from the storyline on Disc 3 to try and win some of the rare cards. FFFFFF...can't get the Doomtrain card!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Arkham Asyyyylum again. XD


----------



## gangstadawg

skyrim patch 1.4 is out for pc which means the construction kit should be out very soon.


----------



## Melian

It got terrible reviews, but Duke Nukem Forever is actually pretty goddamn amusing. The best parts are the pissing, slapping wall boobs, naked sluts, clothed sluts, drawing penises, penis jokes, random sharks...oh and shooting guys in the face, I guess


----------



## KHayes666

Melian said:


> It got terrible reviews, but Duke Nukem Forever is actually pretty goddamn amusing. The best parts are the pissing, slapping wall boobs, naked sluts, clothed sluts, drawing penises, penis jokes, random sharks...oh and shooting guys in the face, I guess



Can't wait to play it once my PS3 is fixed


----------



## Deacone

Battlefield 3. 

Oh Em GEE. I've just discovered it, and I can honestly say it beats COD by a mile. So much more tactical fun!


----------



## gangstadawg

Deacone said:


> Battlefield 3.
> 
> Oh Em GEE. I've just discovered it, and I can honestly say it beats COD by a mile. So much more tactical fun!



pc or console?


----------



## Deacone

Xbox 360


----------



## gangstadawg

damn your only getting part of the experience.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been replaying the Mass Effect series in preparation for Mass Effect 3's release... I need to get the DLC for ME2 soon but I can't afford it, oh woe.

Also <3 Garrus:wubu:


----------



## Webmaster

Been spending way too much time on Skyrim, wondering about the state of network/cable/satellite TV as I seem to prefer playing the game rather than watching anything on TV.

It's totally amazing how far video games have come. I am playing it on a 65-inch Panasonic Plasma flatscreen and it looks awesome on it. The only thing I am not crazy about is that almost all characters look like lifeless ghouls. They nowhere near up to par compared to the landscape and other detail. I mean, even the characters on a recent Need for Speed game look infinitely better.


----------



## gangstadawg

Webmaster said:


> Been spending way too much time on Skyrim, wondering about the state of network/cable/satellite TV as I seem to prefer playing the game rather than watching anything on TV.
> 
> It's totally amazing how far video games have come. I am playing it on a 65-inch Panasonic Plasma flatscreen and it looks awesome on it. The only thing I am not crazy about is that almost all characters look like lifeless ghouls. They nowhere near up to par compared to the landscape and other detail. I mean, even the characters on a recent Need for Speed game look infinitely better.



the pc version could easily have that fixed due to modding.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.screwattack.com/shows/originals/death-battle/death-battle-eggman-vs-wily

Just a fun video. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So *Dead Space 2* is in transit at the library [which means I'm going to get it soon] ---- anyone else here play it? Am I going to piss myself?

Edit: no I've never played the first game, and this is the only one they had at the library.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Webmaster said:


> It's totally amazing how far video games have come. I am playing it on a 65-inch Panasonic Plasma flatscreen and it looks awesome on it. The only thing I am not crazy about is that almost all characters look like lifeless ghouls. They nowhere near up to par compared to the landscape and other detail. I mean, even the characters on a recent Need for Speed game look infinitely better.



I really don't know what you're talking about (unless that's just another factor of the difference between console and PC graphics). Now, admittedly, the *best* looking characters I've seen in any game recently are actually in EVE Online, but Skyrim's aren't bad. Not quite up to SR3 standards, but still, not bad.



Alicia Rose said:


> I've been replaying the Mass Effect series in preparation for Mass Effect 3's release... I need to get the DLC for ME2 soon but I can't afford it, oh woe.
> 
> Also <3 Garrus:wubu:



For ME1 my standard team is Female Shepard (Vanguard), Ashley, and Tali. For ME2, it's Female Shepard (Adept), Miranda, and Tali.


----------



## Allie Cat

Forgotten_Futures said:


> For ME1 my standard team is Female Shepard (Vanguard), Ashley, and Tali. For ME2, it's Female Shepard (Adept), Miranda, and Tali.



My standard team in ME1 was Femshep, Liara, and Garrus. So far in ME2 I don't have a lot of the other characters yet, but I'm currently using Femshep, Miranda (or Jacob, if I'm expecting heavy combat) and Garrus.


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> So *Dead Space 2* is in transit at the library [which means I'm going to get it soon] ---- anyone else here play it? Am I going to piss myself?
> 
> Edit: no I've never played the first game, and this is the only one they had at the library.



Yeahh it's pretty darn scary. :x Try to play the first one though if you get the chance, it's totes awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, Snap. XD 

Good thing I only get it for a week then huh? 

Oh, I [literally] _just_ "beat" Arkham Asylum. [only 73% and I'm missing 100 Riddler Trophies, along with some of the Tapes.] But I'm still happy and CANNOT WAIT to play Arkham City now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I am already loving Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. I am going to be a zombie at work today...


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I am already loving Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. I am going to be a zombie at work today...



just got it to. i havnt installed it yet. i hope they will release a modding SDK for it.


----------



## Mozz

Deacone said:


> Xbox 360



Whats your gamertag? Im thinking about picking up that game this week


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At0LEYbCHFI

Oh this brings me back... lol


----------



## Moongirl75

Been playing Star Wars: The Old Republic for a few weeks now, the quest lines are interesting, the voice acting is wonderful, I keep finding myself watching all the cut scenes. Its like a movie.


----------



## freakyfred

Got the Simpsons arcade game from the psn yesterday. Playing with a friend is a must!


----------



## Mathias

I've been trying out new characters is Super Street Fighter 4. My Evil Ryu is viscous.


----------



## willowmoon

Picked up "Rule of Rose" for the PS2 last night at a thrift store for $4 ... saw that it was distributed by Atlus, so I figured I'd pick it up ... turns out the game is definitely on the rare side which I guessed was a possibility ... goes for around $50-$60 on ebay, but I'm going to hold onto it for a bit to give it a whirl. It's a game that somewhat fits into the survival horror genre of gaming and employs a camera style which reminds me of the first "Silent Hill" game. Doesn't involve anything like zombies but it looks pretty damn creepy, check out some of the youtube videos for some good examples. And from what I read, the game has quite a bit of controversial content as well. But I'll see if it's a decent game either way.


----------



## NewfieGal

Well I am using the Wii but I am playing all the old school games we got on atari and Nintendo lol, loving the Bubble Bobble and the real Mario bros lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Logged onto EVE for something other than skill training for the first time in over a year and I feel a little lost. Took me a good 5 minutes to find my old favorite market hub in Heimatar because I don't have any assets there right now...


----------



## Allie Cat

I bought a Wii with some store credit I had at a local game store, but apparently they took out the GameCube backwards compatibility, so I'm exchanging it for an older one. Derp.


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash

Replaying various PS1 JRPGs with an emulator on my smartphone in-between things.

I'd like to be able to dedicate more time to Dark Souls, Arkham City, Sonic Generations and whatever other awesome games I still need to complete, but, you know. College and stuff.


----------



## Melian

willowmoon said:


> Picked up "Rule of Rose" for the PS2 last night at a thrift store for $4 ... saw that it was distributed by Atlus, so I figured I'd pick it up ... turns out the game is definitely on the rare side which I guessed was a possibility ... goes for around $50-$60 on ebay, but I'm going to hold onto it for a bit to give it a whirl. It's a game that somewhat fits into the survival horror genre of gaming and employs a camera style which reminds me of the first "Silent Hill" game. Doesn't involve anything like zombies but it looks pretty damn creepy, check out some of the youtube videos for some good examples. And from what I read, the game has quite a bit of controversial content as well. But I'll see if it's a decent game either way.



Maybe you'll like it, but my this was my experience: played it for a bit at a friend's place, got bored, stopped playing, no desire to finish it. You may get sick of looking at perverted little girls after 5-10 min and want your $4 back.

NB. I'm a huge fan of SH 1 and 2, so it was just the content that was crappy, not the style or anything.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I just read the synopsis for Rule of Rose on Wiki. It looks... like something I would never bother with = P But then, I like action/RTS/RPG-oriented titles, so that's not terribly surprising.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Metroid: Other M. I'm conflicted... my inner feminist is having seizures, but the part of me that loves Samus no matter what is squeeing up a storm.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

ME3 is now pre-ordered. Just a taste from the demo put my worries to rest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I played *Dead Space 2* for like an hour-ish. 

Like, I've jumped 3 times already. 
[If anyone needs me, I think I deserve to be eating at _Weenie Hut Jr._ ]


----------



## willowmoon

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Metroid: Other M. I'm conflicted... my inner feminist is having seizures, but the part of me that loves Samus no matter what is squeeing up a storm.



I think back to the day when my youngest son was playing Metroid thinking that Samus was one completely badass dude, so imagine his surprise when he found out Samus was a "she." It was "The Crying Game" moment for him.


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Metroid: Other M. I'm conflicted... my inner feminist is having seizures, but the part of me that loves Samus no matter what is squeeing up a storm.



In terms of characterization, it is crap, and a huge insult to longtime fans. As a game, though, it is a decent effort (I just wish there was more content, less linearity, and better enemy mechanics).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SuperBatAquaGreenFlash said:


> In terms of characterization, it is crap, and a huge insult to longtime fans. As a game, though, it is a decent effort (I just wish there was more content, less linearity, and better enemy mechanics).



IIRC, Other M is considered to be outside of canon.


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash

Forgotten_Futures said:


> IIRC, Other M is considered to be outside of canon.



It's canon; a direct prequel to Super Metroid, if I am correct (Either way, it is necessary for Fusion to have happened).


----------



## KHayes666

KISS Pinball featuring no members of KISS nor any of their songs anywhere near the game.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Deadspace 2*

I love it, but it makes me rage so much, lol.

I'm playing on Casual because I wanted to get as far in it as possible before I went back to my moms. I played for 5 hours, and got to chapter 6. Right after the auditorium type place where the 4th graders "Galactilot" play was set up. 

I'm going to have to play it again sometime. But I'd also really like to play the first one. 

The next game series I've been told I should play are _Left For Dead_ and _Bioshock. _


----------



## elina86

The day before yesterday I played Super Mario World 
(I have it for the actual Super Nintendo, but I hadn't 
played the game for a long time because the controller 
is in not-so-good condition).

Yesterday I played Megaman 2 for the first time ever 
on normal difficulty, and today I'm playing on difficult.

EDIT: To be honest, I like Megaman 2 and I've 
never played any Megaman games before.


----------



## KHayes666

elina86 said:


> The day before yesterday I played Super Mario World
> (I have it for the actual Super Nintendo, but I hadn't
> played the game for a long time because the controller
> is in not-so-good condition).
> 
> Yesterday I played Megaman 2 for the first time ever
> on normal difficulty, and today I'm playing on difficult.
> 
> EDIT: To be honest, I like Megaman 2 and I've
> never played any Megaman games before.



Megaman 2 was the only one of the series I beat when I was a kid. The rest are tough as nails for any 4-5 year old to beat lol


----------



## willowmoon

elina86 said:


> The day before yesterday I played Super Mario World
> (I have it for the actual Super Nintendo, but I hadn't
> played the game for a long time because the controller
> is in not-so-good condition).
> 
> Yesterday I played Megaman 2 for the first time ever
> on normal difficulty, and today I'm playing on difficult.
> 
> EDIT: To be honest, I like Megaman 2 and I've
> never played any Megaman games before.





KHayes666 said:


> Megaman 2 was the only one of the series I beat when I was a kid. The rest are tough as nails for any 4-5 year old to beat lol



Heck, any of the Mega Man games on the NES are difficult. I remember playing them in my 20's and had a hard enough time. But then again I suck at most games except for adventures/RPG's in general.

Even "Pong" gave me grief on more than one occasion.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pokemon Diamond  

Put another hold on Dead Space 2 so I can play that again, so excited. :]
Also waiting for a game called "Gunstringer" and "DeBlob 2"


----------



## Mathias

New SSX is insane. I loved the demo and can't wait to get the full game! I loved Tricky as a kid.


----------



## Edens_heel

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Metroid: Other M. I'm conflicted... my inner feminist is having seizures, but the part of me that loves Samus no matter what is squeeing up a storm.



I've finished that game, and while Metroid is my favourite game series of all time, that is certainly the red-headed stepchild of the series. It wasn't terrible, but the shit writing, horrible deconstruction of Samus as a whiny, daddy issues-toting child in a suit of armour, and the needlessly craptacular switching between third and first person made it a very forgettable title. Especially since two other entries in the seriesSuper Metroid and Metroid Primeare two of the best games ever made. The action has some quality moments to it in Other M, but by comparison they come few and far between.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> New SSX is insane. I loved the demo and can't wait to get the full game! I loved Tricky as a kid.



Cannot. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> New SSX is insane. I loved the demo and can't wait to get the full game! I loved Tricky as a kid.



I just tried the demo. I then promptly pre-ordered it at Toys R Us. It's free shipping and only $45 there fyi.

I can't wait for it to come!! I loved the SSX Tricky of ps2 days. I'm bummed that my backwards compatible ps3 died..


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pokemon Diamond
> 
> Put another hold on Dead Space 2 so I can play that again, so excited. :]
> Also waiting for a game called "Gunstringer" and "DeBlob 2"



Let me know how "DeBlob 2" is ... not sure whether or not to pick up the 360 or the Wii version.


----------



## seavixen

Finished my Mass Effect 2 completionist playthrough - now anxiously awaiting ME3. I'm tempted to play Dragon Age 2 one more time in the meantime, but I'll probably just end up messing with the character creation in the ME3 demo, until I manage to create a not-ugly FemShep...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rented "Kung Fu Panda 2" For Kinect, and "Rayman Origins" 


Rayman Origins is actually pretty damn fun. I've never played a Rayman game before!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ugh! My SSX is on backorder!! I guess we'll go rent it tomorrow after karate.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rented "Kung Fu Panda 2" For Kinect, and "Rayman Origins"
> 
> 
> Rayman Origins is actually pretty damn fun. I've never played a Rayman game before!



The original Rayman is probably one of the best platformers ever. There was an excellent port of it on the Atari Jaguar that I owned and one of the few actually decent games for the system. You can find it on PC or regular PlayStation too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rented "Kung Fu Panda 2" For Kinect, and "Rayman Origins"
> 
> 
> Rayman Origins is actually pretty damn fun. I've never played a Rayman game before!



i have loved the Rayman franchise. I didn't like the wii raving rabids one so much. It made my elbow hurt from repetitive motions for the games. I loved the one i played way back on the ps1. I might have to rent Origins, it looks like fun.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm almost finished with Mass Effect 2's DLC (halfway through Shadow Broker on super-hard difficulty), but have been distracted by Star Trek Online... :x


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've never played a Rayman game before but I definitely have to look into purchasing one/some.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> Megaman 2 was the only one of the series I beat when I was a kid. The rest are tough as nails for any 4-5 year old to beat lol



I used to really like 4 and 5, but have also played through 3 and 6. And X2 and X3.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> Finished my Mass Effect 2 completionist playthrough - now anxiously awaiting ME3. I'm tempted to play Dragon Age 2 one more time in the meantime, but I'll probably just end up messing with the character creation in the ME3 demo, until I manage to create a not-ugly FemShep...



Finished my near-perfect playthrough of ME1 and 2 yesterday. So ready for Tuesday. ME3 can be my reward for cleaning my garbage heap of a bedroom.



Alicia Rose said:


> I'm almost finished with Mass Effect 2's DLC (halfway through Shadow Broker on super-hard difficulty), but have been distracted by Star Trek Online... :x



You get the Arrival DLC? It's fun. Best if you're something other than a soldier, because you fly solo for a lot of it.


----------



## Allie Cat

Forgotten_Futures said:


> You get the Arrival DLC? It's fun. Best if you're something other than a soldier, because you fly solo for a lot of it.



I have it, but I haven't played it yet. I was so excited to get to see Liara again that I haven't even touched any of the other DLC. Apparently we're going to have little blue babies. xD


----------



## seavixen

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm almost finished with Mass Effect 2's DLC (halfway through Shadow Broker on super-hard difficulty), but have been distracted by Star Trek Online... :x



The Shadow Broker is good, as was Arrival. Arrival involves a lot of solo combat... which is how I end up a lot of the time, anyway, since I rarely bring my guys back to life. That's what they get for dying.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Finished my near-perfect playthrough of ME1 and 2 yesterday. So ready for Tuesday. ME3 can be my reward for cleaning my garbage heap of a bedroom..



I kind of wish I had replayed ME1, too, just for the extra immersion... and because it would have been interesting to have a playthrough with a Kaidan romance, to see if there's any friction in ME3.

I'm seriously psyched for ME3. Aaaeeee! That first mission in the demo couldn't possibly make you want to fight the Reapers any more than it did.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> The Shadow Broker is good, as was Arrival. Arrival involves a lot of solo combat... which is how I end up a lot of the time, anyway, since I rarely bring my guys back to life. That's what they get for dying.



I don't play on the more hardcore combat levels. I'm not really a shooter fan; I'm in it for the story more than the combat. That said, I will *not* be playing ME3 on Story mode. I wish there was a way to tweak difficulty so the AI was intelligent and normal health, but half damage. So annoying when you're trying to have fun punting enemies across a room and your allies kill them while they're in the air and you're on CD = P (I play Adept).



> I kind of wish I had replayed ME1, too, just for the extra immersion... and because it would have been interesting to have a playthrough with a Kaidan romance, to see if there's any friction in ME3.
> 
> I'm seriously psyched for ME3. Aaaeeee! That first mission in the demo couldn't possibly make you want to fight the Reapers any more than it did.


As a not-quite-standard male gamer, I traditionally play female characters and religiously avoid standard female&&male relationships. So I slept with Liara for two games straight = P I need to go back to ME1 some time and sleep with Ashley (assuming that's possible). Although, the longer hair and softer figure does not work for her in ME3 (I realize that could sound wrong here, but I think of Ashley as a combat Marine, so seeing her character rendered as anything else feels wrong).


----------



## seavixen

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I don't play on the more hardcore combat levels. I'm not really a shooter fan; I'm in it for the story more than the combat. That said, I will *not* be playing ME3 on Story mode. I wish there was a way to tweak difficulty so the AI was intelligent and normal health, but half damage. So annoying when you're trying to have fun punting enemies across a room and your allies kill them while they're in the air and you're on CD = P (I play Adept).



I generally play on Normal, and don't go up higher unless it's too boring, or I'm replaying for a challenge. My first playthrough is always on Normal. I'm not very good at shooters in general, except that I was excellent at Unreal Tournament on the PC for some reason. Otherwise, I'm pretty bad at combat on the whole in video games - particularly shooters. From what I could tell in the demo, the difficulty seems like it's on par with ME2, except that I somehow manage to suck even more at shooting accurately.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> As a not-quite-standard male gamer, I traditionally play female characters and religiously avoid standard female&&male relationships. So I slept with Liara for two games straight = P I need to go back to ME1 some time and sleep with Ashley (assuming that's possible). Although, the longer hair and softer figure does not work for her in ME3 (I realize that could sound wrong here, but I think of Ashley as a combat Marine, so seeing her character rendered as anything else feels wrong).



A lot of guys play that way, in my experience. I always play females, and I *usually* romance male characters. If Jack had been an option in ME2, I would have gone there, though. I ultimately chose Garrus, because I would have loved the option to romance him in ME1.... though, I'd pick Wrex instead, if possible. I love the krogans.

That said, in the first Fable, where you had to be a guy, I did enjoy the gender switch. I kept marrying people (male and female), and beating them until they divorced me or they died. I was a terrible, terrible man. (I wanted to be surrounded in bugs and grow horns, which I succeeded in through a mixture of domestic violence and eating crunchy chicks. Apparently, I'm more capable of being horrible when my character isn't wearing a dress.)


----------



## Edens_heel

The new SSX, once you get used to the vastly increased speed over its predecessors, is kind of fantastic.


----------



## Allie Cat

seavixen said:


> A lot of guys play that way, in my experience. I always play females, and I *usually* romance male characters. If Jack had been an option in ME2, I would have gone there, though. I ultimately chose Garrus, because I would have loved the option to romance him in ME1.... though, I'd pick Wrex instead, if possible. I love the krogans.
> 
> That said, in the first Fable, where you had to be a guy, I did enjoy the gender switch. I kept marrying people (male and female), and beating them until they divorced me or they died. I was a terrible, terrible man. (I wanted to be surrounded in bugs and grow horns, which I succeeded in through a mixture of domestic violence and eating crunchy chicks. Apparently, I'm more capable of being horrible when my character isn't wearing a dress.)



Romancing Garrus was VERY tempting, I must say. And my naturally flirtatious tendencies almost caused me to do so by accident. *blush*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> I generally play on Normal, and don't go up higher unless it's too boring, or I'm replaying for a challenge. My first playthrough is always on Normal. I'm not very good at shooters in general, except that I was excellent at Unreal Tournament on the PC for some reason. Otherwise, I'm pretty bad at combat on the whole in video games - particularly shooters. From what I could tell in the demo, the difficulty seems like it's on par with ME2, except that I somehow manage to suck even more at shooting accurately.



I like the tactical combat of an Adept. Also I get a kick out of slamming people into walls, ceilings, the floor, or sending them flying.



> A lot of guys play that way, in my experience. I always play females, and I *usually* romance male characters. If Jack had been an option in ME2, I would have gone there, though. I ultimately chose Garrus, because I would have loved the option to romance him in ME1.... though, I'd pick Wrex instead, if possible. I love the krogans.
> 
> That said, in the first Fable, where you had to be a guy, I did enjoy the gender switch. I kept marrying people (male and female), and beating them until they divorced me or they died. I was a terrible, terrible man. (I wanted to be surrounded in bugs and grow horns, which I succeeded in through a mixture of domestic violence and eating crunchy chicks. Apparently, I'm more capable of being horrible when my character isn't wearing a dress.)



Actually, the metrics for FemShep use in ME2 were somewhere around 30%, making ManShep the dominant choice for gamers. Jack was a romance option in ME2, but possibly not for Female? I think Miranda goes both ways, and Tali, but I'm not sure the others. And of course there's always Kelly, and that "romantic dinner in your cabin".

If I were to pursue a non-female partner in the ME series thus far, it would HAVE to be Mordin Solus. He's one of my favorite characters in ME2. It would also be kinda funny if you could sleep with Legion.


----------



## Mathias

Edens_heel said:


> The new SSX, once you get used to the vastly increased speed over its predecessors, is kind of fantastic.



My one gripe is that you shouldn't have to hold down Left Trigger to grind down trees. Other than that, I can't put it down everything is perfect about it.


----------



## Edens_heel

Mathias said:


> My one gripe is that you shouldn't have to hold down Left Trigger to grind down trees. Other than that, I can't put it down everything is perfect about it.



I actually like the added grind button, as before, with prior entries, I sucked at grinding. This is a lot more fun in that respect. I have to say, however, I switched back to classic controls as soon as I possibly could. I could not do a damn thing with the updated control scheme.

Love the speed, love the environments (the characters don't look so hot, but that's not a big deal), even like some of the musicStay Gold, by the Big Pink, in particular. The thing I could do without? The story, in its entirety. If there was ever a game that did not need a tacked-on, half-assed story about extreme sports revenge, this is it. Still loving it. Definitely glad I picked this up over Twisted Metal (which looks tepid at best).


----------



## elina86

During the last few days I've been playing StarTropics 
(I downloaded it from Virtual Console because my 
brother told me it's a good game), and I like it even 
though some parts have been a bit challenging.


----------



## willowmoon

elina86 said:


> During the last few days I've been playing StarTropics
> (I downloaded it from Virtual Console because my
> brother told me it's a good game), and I like it even
> though some parts have been a bit challenging.



Great game! It's a game that kinda went under the radar as far as name-brand recognition goes (unlike Zelda, Mario, Final Fantasy, etc.) but it's a classic game and I really enjoyed it a lot. And yep, pretty darn challenging.


----------



## HottiMegan

Me likey SSX


----------



## Allie Cat

Mass Effect 3 just showed up... I still haven't finished all the DLC for 2... HRRGH THE WAITING IT IS KILLING ME


----------



## Shellshock929

Resident Evil Revelations - 3DS
Street Fighter x Tekken - 360
Mario Kart 7 - 3DS


----------



## willowmoon

Well my best friend has been playing Mass Effect 3, he beat the game yesterday and is absolutely PISSED OFF about the endings. Basically he did everything the right way, and either way basically his character winds up dying. Apparently to get the "good endings" his best shot is to play it online multiplayer. And he's not into the whole online gaming thing. He thought the game itself was the best he ever played UP TILL THE ENDING. Anyone else play it yet?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

willowmoon said:


> Well my best friend has been playing Mass Effect 3, he beat the game yesterday and is absolutely PISSED OFF about the endings. Basically he did everything the right way, and either way basically his character winds up dying. Apparently to get the "good endings" his best shot is to play it online multiplayer. And he's not into the whole online gaming thing. He thought the game itself was the best he ever played UP TILL THE ENDING. Anyone else play it yet?



Yes, and without going spoilers, I see the ending as a necessary thing. Also one of several very moving emotional moments in the game. I logged 32.5 hours and finished up around 5 AM today.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I.. I'm just now returning to *Wind Waker* so I can beat it.


----------



## Mathias

**Whilst playing Starfox 3DS**

Slippy: This Baby can take temperatures of up to 9000 degrees!


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/03/15/diablo-3-emerges-from-hell-may-15/

Fuck Yea.

Lately been playing DII, Warcraft III, and LoL.


----------



## Mathias

I was going to get Street Fighter X Tekken until this happened.

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...x-tekken-dlc-on-disc-capcom-offers-statement/

See you in November, Capcom.


----------



## jayduhgr8

Battlefield 3
Saints Row 3
Batman Arkham City

I play on Xbox 360.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not playing but i am officially a Battlefield 3 widow..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just got games in from the library! This line up includes: 

*Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts*
*Viva Pinata*
*Rayman Origins*

While trying to finish up *Zelda: Wind Waker*


----------



## PandaGeek

Atom Zombie Smasher and MINECRAFT!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Starting to mix it up a bit more:
LoL
Warcraft III
Diablo LoD
And still one of my favorite games: Seiken Densetsu 3 .


----------



## Maverick14120

Working on Mass Effect 2 right now & play Battlefield 3 online. Hope to eventually get back to Skyrim soon (PS3)


----------



## And c

gta3 still fun 11 year later


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/03/15/diablo-3-emerges-from-hell-may-15/
> 
> Fuck Yea.



*little plaintive happy whine*


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just got games in from the library! This line up includes:
> 
> *Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts*



If you loved any of the "Banjo" games, you will absolutely HATE this game. I know I did. Thank god I only paid $10 for it at the time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I went full mast when I heard about this little rumor. OMFG Baldur's Gate 3 would make Command and Conquer Red Alert II: Yuri's Revenge seem like Diablo II.


----------



## elina86

During the last few days I've been playing 
Wario Land: The Shake Dimension, which is 
one of my all-time favorite games, and the 
first game I got for Wii (aside from Wii Sports).


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n2lptI1nI8

I don't have it with me, but I miss it a lot today. lol


----------



## MRdobolina

skyrim ..... ruined my life


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MRdobolina said:


> skyrim ..... ruined my life



Did you find your Nevercrack?


----------



## willowmoon

Decided to buy Skyrim for the 360 a couple of days ago ... the price was only $20 used from a guy on craigslist so I figured what the hell. Only played a little bit of it to get an idea of the gameplay (I'm still busy with Oblivion), and it's just amazing! Still wondering if patch 1.5 will fix the bulk of the issues but I'm guessing it won't, lol. Definitely amazed with the graphics and gameplay, but I'll hold off on really really playing the game until much later. But yeah, very impressed so far! 

It's official .... I've been "skyrimmed." :blush:


----------



## Edens_heel

Journey on the PS3. One of the most moving experiences I've ever had playing a game. Play it alone, in the dark with the sound up, in one sitting (takes less than an hour and a half). You might think $15 is a lot for a game that short. If so, you're missing the point. This is art.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just picked up "Gunstringer" (360 Kinect) and Batman: Arkham City (360) from the Library. 


Needless to say, I won't be sleeping at night for the next week. xD


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought Alex the Once Upon a Monster for Christmas and tried playing it again but our living room is too small for the kinect.  It's a really cute game though! 

I'm also sneaking in a race or tricky course on SSX whenever i can. I don't get to play games too much because the kids horn in and want to play. Hubs occupies the ps3 with Battlefield in the evening. I seriously need to get my old ps3 sent off to japan to be fixed so we can have a second system!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Gunstringer *-- Funny, slightly irritating, but funny. 

*Batman: Arkham City* --- OH MY FUCK, This is one I'd actually like to own one day just for ALL THE STUFF. I love love LOVE that it has so much more area and many many side-quests [Did I mention I LOVE side quests?] I've only gotten lost a couple of times, and I've played for probably a grand total of like 4-6 hours BUT I know I love this game. _UNF_


When these go back to the library on next monday, I'm picking up *Dead Space 2*, *Disneyland Adventures * (kinect), *Kingdom Hearts II*, and *The Adventures of Tin Tin* (For my brother, but I know I'm going to play it with him.) 

I'm excited to play Dead Space 2 again.  Been Jonesin' for it lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Street FighterXTekken, EA Sports MMA, and a bit of old school games for the SNES too. And Plants vs Zombies and GTA4. Guess i've been playing alittle bit of everything lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So I just beat [well, completed the main story and only like 7 Side Missions] Batman: Arkham City. 

All I have to say, is that I sort of wish there was another Batman game after this. I love the style of it, I don't know, I just .. love these freaking games. I have to admit, I _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ this one a lot more than Asylum. 


 That being said, it's due back tomorrow to the library but luckily I'll pick Deadspace 2 back up and be absorbed into that. YAY GAMING. 


This has also taught me I seriously just need my own 360 in my bedroom lol


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> So I just beat [well, completed the main story and only like 7 Side Missions] Batman: Arkham City.
> 
> All I have to say, is that I sort of wish there was another Batman game after this. I love the style of it, I don't know, I just .. love these freaking games. I have to admit, I _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ this one a lot more than Asylum.
> 
> 
> That being said, it's due back tomorrow to the library but luckily I'll pick Deadspace 2 back up and be absorbed into that. YAY GAMING.
> 
> 
> This has also taught me I seriously just need my own 360 in my bedroom lol



Did you get creeped out at the Mad Hatter Scene? I thought it was a glitch where the game was stuck like that up until I had beaten everyone. And that mask. **Shudders**


----------



## sco17

Your Plump Princess said:


> So I just beat [well, completed the main story and only like 7 Side Missions] Batman: Arkham City.
> 
> All I have to say, is that I sort of wish there was another Batman game after this. I love the style of it, I don't know, I just .. love these freaking games. I have to admit, I _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ this one a lot more than Asylum.
> 
> 
> That being said, it's due back tomorrow to the library but luckily I'll pick Deadspace 2 back up and be absorbed into that. YAY GAMING.
> 
> 
> This has also taught me I seriously just need my own 360 in my bedroom lol



There's going to be another one. All of the side missions pretty much confirmed it and the developers have hinted that we'll see a similar jump in the size of the world with all of Gotham being available to play in. I'm sure we'll start to hear some details by summer or fall a the latest.


----------



## sco17

HottiMegan said:


> I bought Alex the Once Upon a Monster for Christmas and tried playing it again but our living room is too small for the kinect.  It's a really cute game though!
> 
> I'm also sneaking in a race or tricky course on SSX whenever i can. I don't get to play games too much because the kids horn in and want to play. Hubs occupies the ps3 with Battlefield in the evening. I seriously need to get my old ps3 sent off to japan to be fixed so we can have a second system!!



Megan, if your living room seems too small for the Kinect, try mounting it a bit higher than you have it now. I obviously don't know the layout of your living room but I do know that if you mount it higher that can help it operate better in a smaller living space. Give it a try.


----------



## Mathias

sco17 said:


> There's going to be another one. All of the side missions pretty much confirmed it and the developers have hinted that we'll see a similar jump in the size of the world with all of Gotham being available to play in. I'm sure we'll start to hear some details by summer or fall a the latest.



I say it should be set in the Batman Beyond universe.


----------



## sco17

Mathias said:


> I say it should be set in the Batman Beyond universe.



I hadn't really thought about it but that could be pretty awesome. There are so many cool gameplay elements they could incorporate in a futuristic setting. I'd play it for sure. I always liked Batman Beyond. I'm not sure if you saw the rumor that there is supposed to be a tie-in game to go along with The Dark Knight Rises. Hopefully if true it's not terrible like most movie games.


----------



## willowmoon

Anybody play Mario Party 9 for the Wii yet? I know Hudsonsoft didn't do the game this time around, and from what I can see of the basic gameplay, it looks like it would suck anyway but I was hoping that maybe someone here who has played the prior Mario Party games could give me an idea of their perspective on this new entry in the series.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh my god, Oh my fuck, Oh my.. . 


[/Joygasm]


I really _never_ expected for me to love the Batman games as much as I did but with all the side missions and the expanded playable area I was just hooked. Like, I wouldn't mind owning them [er, well, the second one at least] but I really do hope to see more. It's fun as hell! 


*My 360 is acting weird recently and I was wondering if anyone here could help me? * Our xbox LIVE account expired and now whenever I try to play our Carnival game that we downloaded [it was free when we got the thing] or "Body and Brain experience" Kinect game, or even Disneyland Adventures, they all come up with an error when I go to choose my profile, it says "You are not connected to Xbox LIVE, if you would like to continue without saving choose YES if you would like to exit and test your connection Choose NO" Or something like that.

WTF it expired like last month and I didn't have a problem last week with Gunstringer, which is a Kinect game..


----------



## elina86

For the last few days I've been playing Mario Party 9. 
And even though I've only played 2 and 8 out of the 
previous games, I like the changes in this game.


----------



## willowmoon

elina86 said:


> For the last few days I've been playing Mario Party 9.
> And even though I've only played 2 and 8 out of the
> previous games, I like the changes in this game.



One thing I heard about is that there's a lot less strategy in this game which makes me a bit hesitant when it comes to picking it up. 

You should try Mario Party 3 for the N64 or Mario Party 7 for the GameCube ... those two are my favorites so far.


----------



## elina86

willowmoon said:


> One thing I heard about is that there's a lot less strategy in this game which makes me a bit hesitant when it comes to picking it up.
> 
> You should try Mario Party 3 for the N64 or Mario Party 7 for the GameCube ... those two are my favorites so far.



I would try them, but I don't have a Nintendo 64 nor the games you suggested, and finding them is pretty hard these days.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Diamond...game keeps crashing whenever I try to pick up the Sticky Barb...so I ignore it for now :doh: .


----------



## Mathias

Holy crap!! Kid Icarus Uprising is such a fantastic game! Anyone with a 3DS should pick it up ASAP!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm so freaking jelly. 

I honestly thought of buying a 3DS just to get that damn game...xD


----------



## JennaHeaven

I'm a newbie, just got to level 20 in WOW. Anyone else play? Lets play together.


----------



## FatAndProud

Is this real?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

FatAndProud said:


> Is this real?



I seem to remember something about GDT being enthusiastic about a game he was getting to work on, but not the title. So, maybe?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just went and bought the following: 

*Luigi's Mansion* for Gamecube
*Mega Man anniversary collection* for Gamecube
*Scaler* for Gamecube
*Ocarina of Time & Master Quest *two disc set for Gamecube


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just went and bought the following:
> 
> *Luigi's Mansion* for Gamecube
> *Mega Man anniversary collection* for Gamecube
> *Scaler* for Gamecube
> *Ocarina of Time & Master Quest *two disc set for Gamecube



Nice! Did you get a good deal on the Zelda set?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I don't know. It was $41.99 ><; 
Luigi's Mansion was 21.99 ($2 more than Gamestop)
The Mega Man collection was priced at 15.99 BUT the sticker said 5.99 so they gave it to me for 5.99  
Scaler was $8 plus 25% off because it was in a Discount bin.


----------



## HottiMegan

Has anyone gotten the Kinect Star Wars? Is it worthwhile? I am thinking of getting it for Max because our living room is finally big enough to use our kinect without issues


----------



## bmann0413

Well, right now, I'm playing Professor Layton and the Last Specter. Just like the Ace Attorney series, I'm totally LOVING this game, since it tests your thinking abilities. Way more than Brain Age ever did. Plus, the writing is superb.

All the more reason I'm REALLY hoping that the 3DS crossover game between the two gets localized.


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> Well, right now, I'm playing Professor Layton and the Last Specter. Just like the Ace Attorney series, I'm totally LOVING this game, since it tests your thinking abilities. Way more than Brain Age ever did. Plus, the writing is superb.
> 
> All the more reason I'm REALLY hoping that the 3DS crossover game between the two gets localized.



Oooh! I had no idea that there was a new(er) one! I love that series. I am so going to get myself a new one next paycheck


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> Has anyone gotten the Kinect Star Wars? Is it worthwhile? I am thinking of getting it for Max because our living room is finally big enough to use our kinect without issues



I've seen some truly depressing Star Wars Kinect dancing videos on youtube. But, then, that opinion is coming from a cynical 26-yo who's getting tired of the lack of adult-oriented Star Wars media outside of the books...


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Diamond...pretty much addicted at this point. I caught my first shiny 'mon not long ago - Lv4 Zubat.


----------



## FatAndProud

Skyrim is currently consuming my life so hardcore.


----------



## Mishty

Legend of Zelda Link to the past 

And Zombies Ate My Neighbors.



Retro gaming' yo.


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> Legend of Zelda Link to the past
> 
> And Zombies Ate My Neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Retro gaming' yo.



Two of my favorite games on the SNES!! The Genesis version of "Zombies..." is good but I prefer the SNES version. And I can never keep enough copies of either game in stock, they sell instantly whenever I have them for sale!


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Star Ocean 4/Last Hope. I'm about 10 hours in, it's decent but not the most awesome game I've ever played.


----------



## Melian

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Star Ocean 4/Last Hope. I'm about 10 hours in, it's decent but not the most awesome game I've ever played.



Hopefully it doesn't follow the Star Ocean tradition of being ok for most of the game, then becoming really shitty right near the end. Till the End of Time was the worst offender, in that sense.


----------



## willowmoon

Melian said:


> Hopefully it doesn't follow the Star Ocean tradition of being ok for most of the game, then becoming really shitty right near the end. Till the End of Time was the worst offender, in that sense.



Yeah but Star Ocean: The Second Story for the PSX was pretty decent. I gotta agree with you about "Till the End of Time," it was a bit of a disappointment. Never played the original Super Famicom version of the first game though, so I have no idea about that one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just beat *Pirates Of The Caribbean: At Worlds End* (Xbox 360)


----------



## MrSensible

willowmoon said:


> Yeah but Star Ocean: The Second Story for the PSX was pretty decent. I gotta agree with you about "Till the End of Time," it was a bit of a disappointment. Never played the original Super Famicom version of the first game though, so I have no idea about that one.



I managed to get a translated rom of the first Star Ocean about 4 years ago or so and from what I saw it seemed pretty decent. It at least had a style that was a bit more reminiscent to "The Second Story". I didn't get very far in it though because the version I had was buggy beyond belief with every emulator I tried it on. 

I'm sure all that stuff is ironed out by now though. I think I might check it out again.


----------



## Melian

willowmoon said:


> Yeah but Star Ocean: The Second Story for the PSX was pretty decent. I gotta agree with you about "Till the End of Time," it was a bit of a disappointment. Never played the original Super Famicom version of the first game though, so I have no idea about that one.





MrSensible said:


> I managed to get a translated rom of the first Star Ocean about 4 years ago or so and from what I saw it seemed pretty decent. It at least had a style that was a bit more reminiscent to "The Second Story". I didn't get very far in it though because the version I had was buggy beyond belief with every emulator I tried it on.
> 
> I'm sure all that stuff is ironed out by now though. I think I might check it out again.



My main issue with Star Ocean (all of them) is really their attempt at an active battle system. Why abandon turn-based systems when your AI is such a bag of ass? The Last Hope is no exception.

And it's the same tired plot/archetypes that the series loves to use, except the "revelation" in this one isn't as retarded as the one in Till the End of Time. How could it be, though?


----------



## Allie Cat

Yeah... I'm about 30 hours in now. This game is SO CHEESY. Plus it greatly annoys me how infantile and incompetent the female characters are like 95% of the time. It took Edge having a heroic BSOD for Reimi to step up and do anything, and still she's acting like a little kid half the time.

Plus I was absolutely certain that the Eldarians were going to end up being in an adversarial role at first, with how sexist most of them were. It's still hard for me to find any reason to trust them, apart from Faize who reminds me more of an elf on crack. -_-


----------



## MrSensible

Melian said:


> My main issue with Star Ocean (all of them) is really their attempt at an active battle system. Why abandon turn-based systems when your AI is such a bag of ass? The Last Hope is no exception.
> 
> And it's the same tired plot/archetypes that the series loves to use, except the "revelation" in this one isn't as retarded as the one in Till the End of Time. How could it be, though?



I definitely can't argue with that. The combat always seemed off on the second one - the controls just felt... strange. I give them credit for trying something a bit less conventional though, I guess.

Style-wise, I liked the game. From what I can remember, I was pretty impressed with the art direction, as well as some of the music.

I can't say much about the story though, since it's been like 10 or so years since I went through it. I did start playing (the third one I think?) for the PS2 earlier this year though and yeah, the initial impression wasn't great.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I'm trying desperately to get back into Star Wars - The Old Republic. They've done some updates, and I've learned a few tricks from some buddies. I think if I can just get over some simple humps (build my lightsaber for my Jedi, get my ship for the bounty hunter), I'll be more apt to play.


----------



## willowmoon

"Might and Magic Book One: The Secret of the Inner Sanctum" on my Apple //e. Very old-school turn-based RPG that I used to play back in the late 80's that I spent WAY too many hours on back then .... and now history repeats itself. :doh: 

Oh well, it's still pretty fun, even with its graphical limitations.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Downloading the Diablo III open beta right now ^_^ SO AMPED!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Been playing Diablo since I was a pre teen. lol


----------



## MrSensible

Jon Blaze said:


> Downloading the Diablo III open beta right now ^_^ SO AMPED!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Been playing Diablo since I was a pre teen. lol



Yeah, I'm downloading it myself. I've read some pretty controversial reviews about it, so I'm glad we get a chance to check it out for ourselves.


----------



## Jon Blaze

MrSensible said:


> Yeah, I'm downloading it myself. I've read some pretty controversial reviews about it, so I'm glad we get a chance to check it out for ourselves.



I just played about an hour of it. Got to lvl 5. It's pretty good. It runs kinda meh on this laptop (Which I am buying an i5 right before it comes out), but It wasn't bad at all. Male demon hunter is pretty fun.


----------



## MrSensible

Jon Blaze said:


> I just played about an hour of it. Got to lvl 5. It's pretty good. It runs kinda meh on this laptop (Which I am buying an i5 right before it comes out), but It wasn't bad at all. Male demon hunter is pretty fun.



I've played for about 30-40 minutes on the monk so far (I think the servers went down since I got d/c suddenly and couldn't get back on), and so far I've got mixed feelings about it. 

On one hand, the combat animations are very fluid, the sound quality is great, and it "feels" good when you're fighting, if that makes any sense. Aside from that though, I'm not really all that impressed. From what I've seen so far, the environments seem really linear (claustrophobic pathways everywhere, little room for deviation/exploration, etc). I'm hoping it opens up more as you progress in the game. Something similar to D2 and it's expansive maps, would be great.

I'm not a huge fan of the art direction either. It feels a bit too much like WoW, and less like D1/2. I was hoping for a more visceral, gritty environment but then again, I already knew, more or less, how it looked.

The biggest letdown though (for me at least) is the exclusion of the talent trees. I loved the customization available in D2, and I was hoping they'd come up with something like that for D3. I'm not that familiar with the rune system yet though, so I can't really comment on it.

Despite all that, it actually seems pretty fun so far. I like all the reference to D1. Plus, it runs well enough on my gaming laptop, even with everything at max (I get a pretty consistent 55-60 fps, although it does stutter a bit once in awhile). 

Anyway, just my initial observations.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ok. I finished the beta with the demon hunter.

I like it. I mean, it's not amazing so far, but I find it fun, and with some progression compared to Lord of Destruction. I'll pre order it when I get my i5.


----------



## MrSensible

Jon Blaze said:


> Ok. I finished the beta with the demon hunter.
> 
> I like it. I mean, it's not amazing so far, but I find it fun, and with some progression compared to Lord of Destruction. I'll pre order it when I get my i5.



I'm still not sure whether I'll get it or not, but it does seem to be growing on me a bit. The combat was done really well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Diablo III is one of those games I don't want to touch a beta version of. I'm waiting till it goes gold. Though I need to pre-order the thing soon...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Played a bit with the monk. He's right up my alley. Straight up beast. I like him. lol
But the beta is over. I had great fun. Eager for May 15.


----------



## sco17

I just started Deus Ex after a friend recommended it to me. So far I think the gameplay is ok but what I really love is the cyberpunk/noir feel of the game. I think they've created a really cool universe for themselves to work in. Hopefully as I augment my character a little the gameplay itself will catch up but it's been a good experience so far.


----------



## elina86

Last weekend I started to play The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword 
again, but I don't have enough courage to start the Hero Mode.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm playing *Kingdom Hearts*, but I kind of want to dick around in the new game I got called "_Vanquish_" [for the 360]


----------



## bigpapi4u

i'm playing psy ops and old ps2 game 
damn if i could have telekinesis lol 

View attachment image-1479436840.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg

bigpapi4u said:


> i'm playing psy ops and old ps2 game
> damn if i could have telekinesis lol



right now playing bf3 (PC) AND SKYRIM (pc) heavily modded. forthose with the pc version of skyrim download the mod called skyrim monster mod (google it). also im waiting on some ninja mods for skyrim since some modders (including me) have been ripping models from ninja gaidan, tenchu, and soul caliber 4/5 so we can addsome ninja gear to skyrim.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

One more day... one more day... and then we return to Tristram.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Vanquish" [360]
"Goldeneye 007: Reloaded" [360]


----------



## MrSensible

I've been doing a bunch of console gaming recently (since I've had more free time the last couple of days) and so far I've started up Red Dead Redemption (pretty interesting western-themed action rpg, now with zombies) and Dead Island (even *more* freaking zombies...). I also found a PS3 SEGA genesis collection for only 10 bucks. It's got about 40 of the best known games for the system (the shining force series, phantasy star series, Sonic Series, Golden Axe, etc) and there's even a few Master System games. I was always more of a NES/SNES player back in the day, so it's cool to get a chance to check out a few of the more rpg-ish games made for the SEGA systems back then, and in way better quality even. 

Time for a nostalgia trip


----------



## willowmoon

MrSensible said:


> I've been doing a bunch of console gaming recently (since I've had more free time the last couple of days) and so far I've started up Red Dead Redemption (pretty interesting western-themed action rpg, now with zombies) and Dead Island (even *more* freaking zombies...). I also found a PS3 SEGA genesis collection for only 10 bucks. It's got about 40 of the best known games for the system (the shining force series, phantasy star series, Sonic Series, Golden Axe, etc) and there's even a few Master System games. I was always more of a NES/SNES player back in the day, so it's cool to get a chance to check out a few of the more rpg-ish games made for the SEGA systems back then, and in way better quality even.
> 
> Time for a nostalgia trip



Enjoy the Phantasy Star & Shining Force games, those were some of my favorites!


----------



## pepsicola93

A friend recommended I try EVE.. I don't know much about videogames, but it looks kind of cool. 

Thoughts??


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

pepsicola93 said:


> A friend recommended I try EVE.. I don't know much about videogames, but it looks kind of cool.
> 
> Thoughts??



It can be quite fun, but the learning curve is incredibly steep. It is not for people who can't take their gaming seriously.

However, several-hundred-man fleet fights. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III. I'm late to the party though. I had to work...
I have a demon hunter and monk. Lvl 8 and lvl 11. I just got past the part that I finished in the beta. So far, I am really impressed. The servers need a lot of work, but it's a great game. The multiplayer is balanced as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo III. I'm late to the party though. I had to work...
> I have a demon hunter and monk. Lvl 8 and lvl 11. I just got past the part that I finished in the beta. So far, I am really impressed. The servers need a lot of work, but it's a great game. The multiplayer is balanced as well.



I played for about 20 minutes tonight. And then the servers bugged out.

I play single player.

This is not cool.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Finally downloaded Steam and been trying Team Fortress 2, still trying to find my class though.

Been really getting into Allods Online, basically a free to play WoW clone but it's pretty awesome!

Once I graduate in a few weeks I'm planning to pick up Diablo 3, hopefully the servers will be back by then


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I _cannot say how much I *love* "Vanquish"_


----------



## MrSensible

willowmoon said:


> Enjoy the Phantasy Star & Shining Force games, those were some of my favorites!



I'm about 3 hours into Shining Force so far and aside from the incredibly small inventory space on the main character (it makes looting treasure chests a pain in the ***), I've been enjoying it. It's got to be one of the few games I've played (at least from that era) that allows both town exploring/free-roaming and tactics/strategy-type combat, all in one. I haven't started Phantasy Star yet, mainly because I still haven't looked into how to unlock the first one. They start you with 2-4, but for some reason they locked out the first. I wanted to go in order, so I'll have to get it unlocked first.



pepsicola93 said:


> A friend recommended I try EVE.. I don't know much about videogames, but it looks kind of cool.
> 
> Thoughts??



I've played many, many online video games over the last decade and if I had to pick one that was potentially the most new player *unfriendly* in the genre, EVE would certainly be at the top of the list . Some people even call it a "sandbox game", meaning that it offers considerably more freedom, and less direction than most other video games, so as you can imagine, it's got a really steep learning curve. 

Basically, it's a space-themed mmorpg (massively multiplayer online role-playing game) and you play as a pilot in one huge world/server. You get to make your own character, pilot your own ship, and train skills in order to strengthen you character's abilities, as well as learning to pilot better ships over time. "Time" is the keyword here as one of the biggest differences between this game and just about every other is how your advance your character. You train skills in this game using real time, meaning that you select a skill and wait a predetermined amount of time for it to complete. I've personally never been a big fan of that style of progression myself (I prefer a more "hands on" approach to building up my character) but there are many who enjoy it. It even trains for you while you're offline.

Possibly the most daunting aspect of EVE is the free-form PVP (player versus player) system the game uses. Many of the areas in the game are hostile zones where players are able to destroy one another freely. I've never cared much for non-consensual pvp because it typically brings in a more... eh, less-than-reputable crowd of people heh. What makes it even more difficult is that once your ship is destroyed in EVE, it's gone forever along with the money that you spent in building it. So it can get pretty expensive having to constantly rebuild your ships. To be fair, I've heard people say that it's possible to play the game without ever going into those "contested" areas, so you might be able to avoid those kinds of altercations altogether. The PVP is definitely considered one of the staples of the game though.

Anyway, that's about the gist of it. I've never gotten very far into the game so I might be off on a few things, but in general, I'd say it's one of the last mmorpgs you probably want to get into if you're a new online gamer, especially if you're not a fan of player-versus-player combat. 

I haven't been playing many online games lately (just one, once in awhile), but if you're interested in getting into the genre, feel free to list the kinds of themes you like (like fantasy with elves, dragons, etc, or Sci-fi, or even post-apocalyptic) and I might have a suggestion or two .


----------



## MrSensible

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I played for about 20 minutes tonight. And then the servers bugged out.
> 
> I play single player.
> 
> This is not cool.



Yeah, I still can't get over the lack of an offline single player option. I mean, I understand some of the reasons why they made it strictly online but meh, it's still a disappointment, nonetheless.

I don't have the game yet (I plan on waiting until it's cheaper to get it, if I do), so I dodged the bullet with the server mess-ups and latency issues. Here's hoping they get it all ironed out soon so you guys can play without all the interruptions :happy:.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> I've played many, many online video games over the last decade and if I had to pick one that was potentially the most new player *unfriendly* in the genre, EVE would certainly be at the top of the list . Some people even call it a "sandbox game", meaning that it offers considerably more freedom, and less direction than most other video games, so as you can imagine, it's got a really steep learning curve.
> 
> Basically, it's a space-themed mmorpg (massively multiplayer online role-playing game) and you play as a pilot in one huge world/server. You get to make your own character, pilot your own ship, and train skills in order to strengthen you character's abilities, as well as learning to pilot better ships over time. "Time" is the keyword here as one of the biggest differences between this game and just about every other is how your advance your character. You train skills in this game using real time, meaning that you select a skill and wait a predetermined amount of time for it to complete. I've personally never been a big fan of that style of progression myself (I prefer a more "hands on" approach to building up my character) but there are many who enjoy it. It even trains for you while you're offline.
> 
> Possibly the most daunting aspect of EVE is the free-form PVP (player versus player) system the game uses. Many of the areas in the game are hostile zones where players are able to destroy one another freely. I've never cared much for non-consensual pvp because it typically brings in a more... eh, less-than-reputable crowd of people heh. What makes it even more difficult is that once your ship is destroyed in EVE, it's gone forever along with the money that you spent in building it. So it can get pretty expensive having to constantly rebuild your ships. To be fair, I've heard people say that it's possible to play the game without ever going into those "contested" areas, so you might be able to avoid those kinds of altercations altogether. The PVP is definitely considered one of the staples of the game though.
> 
> Anyway, that's about the gist of it. I've never gotten very far into the game so I might be off on a few things, but in general, I'd say it's one of the last mmorpgs you probably want to get into if you're a new online gamer, especially if you're not a fan of player-versus-player combat.
> 
> I haven't been playing many online games lately (just one, once in awhile), but if you're interested in getting into the genre, feel free to list the kinds of themes you like (like fantasy with elves, dragons, etc, or Sci-fi, or even post-apocalyptic) and I might have a suggestion or two .



Oh man, but the nullsec, the NULLSEC. I miss my nullsec alliance so badly, but I'm not active enough these days to go looking for a new one. And so I live in empire and fight in low.


----------



## KHayes666

Just had an overwhelming urge to play my favorite game of all time:


Grand Theft Auto: Vice City.


The graphics and controls are CRIPPLED compared to future games but the fun is still there just as it was 10 years ago.

Nothing like doing drive bys while blasting Judas Priest.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Been playing a mixture of old and new lately

Street FighterxTekken
Resident Evil 5
Duke Nukem Forever
EA Sports MMA
Mario Kart Wii
Suikoden Tactics
Mega Man X Command Mission
Musashi:Samurai Legend
Tekken 2
Lego's Batman and Lego's Star Wars

When i get the extra dough will get Max Payne 3, DIABLO 3, Tales of Graces f and many others i haven't gotten yet.


----------



## sco17

I definitely forgot the new Max Payne was coming out this week. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

sco17 said:


> I definitely forgot the new Max Payne was coming out this week. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow.



Yeah i can't wait till i get the extra money i am definitly going to get it. Also E3 is around the corner, can't wait!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just made it to act two with the monk. Still really enjoying it.


----------



## bmann0413

This isn't what I'm playing, but what I WILL BE playing when it comes out. Pokémon Black and White 2! I have REALLY high hopes for this direct sequel. Especially because of the trailer that was released not too long ago!

http://youtu.be/lwhnt4ytE3k


----------



## elina86

Last weekend I decided to start the Hero Mode in 
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, and have 
currently reached the Sandship.

I think the Hero Mode is quite challenging, but it has 
been kind of an enjoyable experience so far.


----------



## Jon Blaze

lvl 22 Monk
lvl 15 Demon Hunter

The more I play, the more I enjoy this game. Yes it's probably five years late, but sans the servers (Which were great today for me), I've had nothing to gripe about.


----------



## sco17

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Yeah i can't wait till i get the extra money i am definitly going to get it. Also E3 is around the corner, can't wait!



It's awesome. That's all.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

sco17 said:


> It's awesome. That's all.



Man can't wait to get it, maybe next week! I have been seeing good reviews too.


----------



## elina86

I just finished the Hero Mode in The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.


----------



## MrSensible

elina86 said:


> I just finished the Hero Mode in The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.



I was just reading about Skyward Sword the other day. I'm way behind on the Zelda series (haven't owned a Nintendo console since the GameCube), so I'm out of the loop. 

How are you liking it so far, overall?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

elina86 said:


> I just finished the Hero Mode in The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.



When it comes to Zelda games, i always have to fight with my brother since we both love Zelda and Nintendo lol. So i am going to let him beat it then i will play it, i already started a game though.


----------



## Blackjack

MrSensible said:


> I was just reading about Skyward Sword the other day. I'm way behind on the Zelda series (haven't owned a Nintendo console since the GameCube), so I'm out of the loop.
> 
> How are you liking it so far, overall?



I really liked Skyward Sword. The story wasn't all that spectacular- it felt, in fact, a bit lacking overall compared to some of the recent installments in the series. The dungeons are also sort of disappointing- more of an emphasis is put on exploring and completing "quests" (for lack of a better word) in order to get to the temples, and this process is most of the time longer than the dungeons themselves. (I will note that the final dungeon is better than the others and is really as good as they all should have been.) The difficulty is also a bit lacking- I never died throughout my first playthrough- but Hero Mode (all enemies deal double damage, no hearts spawn unless you're carrying the Heart Medal which increases their drop rate) provides a more satisfying challenge.

That said, the gameplay is outstanding, the control works wonderfully (though not perfectly all the time), and it's loads of fun. Most of the boss fights are good, a couple are really awesome, and the penultimate boss is incredibly satisfying after dealing with his creepy, crazy antagonism the entire game, as you cut your way through literally hundreds of Bokoblins to reach him and then face him in his final form. The final boss is also pretty good- not that great as a climactic battle, especially after the fantastic fight that precedes it, but a one-on-one duel that feels balanced, though repetitive.

Well worth buying and playing through at least once; the lackluster elements are, in my opinion, overshadowed by some great and innovative controls and gameplay.


----------



## Jon Blaze

So I finished normal Diablo III with two friends. Demon Hunter (Me), Barbarian, and Wizard. The game is so impressive. I'm going to try to finish with my monk by tomorrow.


----------



## gunther

Dig Dug was the last game I played purposefully. Here's my story regarding the experience.

http://therungblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/goin-underground-dig-dug-diary.html


----------



## sco17

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Man can't wait to get it, maybe next week! I have been seeing good reviews too.



Yeah it's insane. Even the multiplayer is great. I'm almost done with the story mode.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

sco17 said:


> Yeah it's insane. Even the multiplayer is great. I'm almost done with the story mode.



Wow can't wait for it then Diablo III too. We be some good gamin'


----------



## elina86

MrSensible said:


> I was just reading about Skyward Sword the other day. I'm way behind on the Zelda series (haven't owned a Nintendo console since the GameCube), so I'm out of the loop.
> 
> How are you liking it so far, overall?



I actually like the game a lot (and I've played it 
through three times, twice on normal mode and 
once on Hero Mode), even though the Hero Mode 
is a bit too challenging, especially the boss rush 
took many tries in order to get all I wanted to get. 

The graphics and music are incredibly beautiful, 
the puzzles are cleverly designed. In my opinion, 
the motion controls are better than they were in 
the Wii version of Twilight Princess.

Overall, I think the game is well worth the time I have 
spent and will spend on it.

Now, I'll go and play A Link to the Past, 
and who knows what else after that.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> So I finished normal Diablo III with two friends. Demon Hunter (Me), Barbarian, and Wizard. The game is so impressive. I'm going to try to finish with my monk by tomorrow.



Belial kicked my ass as a Wizard, so I started careers with a Demon Hunter and a Witch Doctor to see what they're like.

I've also pre-ordered Max Payne 3, and I'm looking forward to Dishonored.


----------



## gangstadawg

check out this skyrim machinima vid. note:this is the pc version of skyrim heavily modded.

http://youtu.be/8RUN_TpcJ0U


----------



## MrSensible

Blackjack said:


> I really liked Skyward Sword. The story wasn't all that spectacular- it felt, in fact, a bit lacking overall compared to some of the recent installments in the series. The dungeons are also sort of disappointing- more of an emphasis is put on exploring and completing "quests" (for lack of a better word) in order to get to the temples, and this process is most of the time longer than the dungeons themselves. (I will note that the final dungeon is better than the others and is really as good as they all should have been.) The difficulty is also a bit lacking- I never died throughout my first playthrough- but Hero Mode (all enemies deal double damage, no hearts spawn unless you're carrying the Heart Medal which increases their drop rate) provides a more satisfying challenge.
> 
> That said, the gameplay is outstanding, the control works wonderfully (though not perfectly all the time), and it's loads of fun. Most of the boss fights are good, a couple are really awesome, and the penultimate boss is incredibly satisfying after dealing with his creepy, crazy antagonism the entire game, as you cut your way through literally hundreds of Bokoblins to reach him and then face him in his final form. The final boss is also pretty good- not that great as a climactic battle, especially after the fantastic fight that precedes it, but a one-on-one duel that feels balanced, though repetitive.
> 
> Well worth buying and playing through at least once; the lackluster elements are, in my opinion, overshadowed by some great and innovative controls and gameplay.





elina86 said:


> I actually like the game a lot (and I've played it
> through three times, twice on normal mode and
> once on Hero Mode), even though the Hero Mode
> is a bit too challenging, especially the boss rush
> took many tries in order to get all I wanted to get.
> 
> The graphics and music are incredibly beautiful,
> the puzzles are cleverly designed. In my opinion,
> the motion controls are better than they were in
> the Wii version of Twilight Princess.
> 
> Overall, I think the game is well worth the time I have
> spent and will spend on it.
> 
> Now, I'll go and play A Link to the Past,
> and who knows what else after that.



Thanks to both of you for the run down . I've really been in the mood for a Zelda experience lately, so this sounds very tempting.

I just might have to look into getting a Wii in the near future... or maybe even a GameCube again.


----------



## Mathias

I _just_ bought this game not even a week and a half ago and crap like this happens.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-fighter-x-tekken-game-breaking-bug-mid-june

I guess I'll go back to finishing Kid Icarus Uprising.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Belial kicked my ass as a Wizard, so I started careers with a Demon Hunter and a Witch Doctor to see what they're like.
> 
> I've also pre-ordered Max Payne 3, and I'm looking forward to Dishonored.



I've only really soloed with my monk. The demon hunter can be squishy at times, but his area of effect is pretty impressive. He makes a good asset on a team, but all of his skills (Traps, acrobatics, area of effect, ranged attacks) are needed a lot when you solo. Rain of vengeance is absolutely ridiculous though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oEYtDJGRHc

You might need a good melee to go with you in a monk or barb if you have trouble. I'm getting beaten pretty bad in nightmare because of my somewhat tanky-but-still-a-glass cannon demon hunter. lol

I only played a little tonight. My monk is 44, and my demon hunter is 41. Nightmare is a nightmare, but still doable. I'm getting some decent rares here and there. I've only gotten one legendary though sadly. I'm going to keep collecting gems to really pick up my magic find for the rest of the game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> I _just_ bought this game not even a week and a half ago and crap like this happens.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...t-fighter-x-tekken-game-breaking-bug-mid-june
> 
> I guess I'll go back to finishing Kid Icarus Uprising.



Why don't they just roll back to the last stable build?

Further, who's doing QA on this for such a (universal!) crash to get through?


----------



## Allie Cat

My PS3 got the YLOD.


----------



## MrSensible

Alicia Rose said:


> My PS3 got the YLOD.



Arrg, I know that terrible feeling. If only you lived closer, and I could get a hold of another heat gun, I could probably get it running again for you. I did a "reflow" (where you melt the solder on the processor joints so they reconnect) for a friend of mine a few years ago and after putting some new thermal paste on it, it ran great. Those older models are much more prone to failure due to the excessive heat they produce, coupled with the weaker "lead-free" solder that Sony uses.

If you like using the backwards compatibility of the old PS3s (like I do), and you'd like to get your PS3 repaired, you might consider checking these guys out - Endless Electronics. They offer a reflow or reball service (which means they will replace the weaker lead-free solder, with much more heat resistant lead-based solder), put new thermal paste and pads in the system, and even offer to upgrade the fan and power supply to more efficient versions. I made all of those upgrades to my own PS3 myself, but if I had known about these guys back then, I would have let them do it since it would have been cheaper, overall. My friend got his upgraded through them and it runs great so far.

It's also considerably cheaper than sending it back to Sony, since they will most likely send you back a refurb model that would likely just die a few months later.

Anyway, just a thought. Sorry I can't offer any real help with this - damn location differences


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> Arrg, I know that terrible feeling. If only you lived closer, and I could get a hold of another heat gun, I could probably get it running again for you. I did a "reflow" (where you melt the solder on the processor joints so they reconnect) for a friend of mine a few years ago and after putting some new thermal paste on it, it ran great. Those older models are much more prone to failure due to the excessive heat they produce, coupled with the weaker "lead-free" solder that Sony uses.
> 
> If you like using the backwards compatibility of the old PS3s (like I do), and you'd like to get your PS3 repaired, you might consider checking these guys out - Endless Electronics. They offer a reflow or reball service (which means they will replace the weaker lead-free solder, with much more heat resistant lead-based solder), put new thermal paste and pads in the system, and even offer to upgrade the fan and power supply to more efficient versions. I made all of those upgrades to my own PS3 myself, but if I had known about these guys back then, I would have let them do it since it would have been cheaper, overall. My friend got his upgraded through them and it runs great so far.
> 
> It's also considerably cheaper than sending it back to Sony, since they will most likely send you back a refurb model that would likely just die a few months later.
> 
> Anyway, just a thought. Sorry I can't offer any real help with this - damn location differences



option 2 get a newer ps3 and get a ps2 emulator for pc. and you can use all your older ps2 game disc on the emulator.


----------



## MrSensible

gangstadawg said:


> option 2 get a newer ps3 and get a ps2 emulator for pc. and you can use all your older ps2 game disc on the emulator.



I haven't tried any PS2 emulators yet. Are any of them near perfect emulation or do you have to sacrifice visual and sound quality, like many other disc-based emulators? Heck, even the espxe PS1 emulator, while playing most games very well, messes up the sound and visual quality of certain games fairly often. Having to troubleshoot with dozens of different plugins and their settings to find those that work properly for any particular game can be a pain in the ass.

So far, the only emulator I've found that does near perfect emulation is the PSX emulator made specifically by Sony for the PSP. With the custom firmware, you can play any properly formatted PS1 game, with almost 100% accuracy on most of them.

All that said, it's still hard to beat the genuine article, if you have access to it.


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Why don't they just roll back to the last stable build?
> 
> Further, who's doing QA on this for such a (universal!) crash to get through?



I don't know. At least when namco makes their version of this game stuff like this won't happen. They always make quality games right out the gate.


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> I haven't tried any PS2 emulators yet. Are any of them near perfect emulation or do you have to sacrifice visual and sound quality, like many other disc-based emulators? Heck, even the espxe PS1 emulator, while playing most games very well, messes up the sound and visual quality of certain games fairly often. Having to troubleshoot with dozens of different plugins and their settings to find those that work properly for any particular game can be a pain in the ass.
> 
> So far, the only emulator I've found that does near perfect emulation is the PSX emulator made specifically by Sony for the PSP. With the custom firmware, you can play any properly formatted PS1 game, with almost 100% accuracy on most of them.
> 
> All that said, it's still hard to beat the genuine article, if you have access to it.



i havnt had any issues to much with the ps2 emus but you need a fairly beefy pc.


----------



## Allie Cat

MrSensible said:


> Arrg, I know that terrible feeling. If only you lived closer, and I could get a hold of another heat gun, I could probably get it running again for you. I did a "reflow" (where you melt the solder on the processor joints so they reconnect) for a friend of mine a few years ago and after putting some new thermal paste on it, it ran great. Those older models are much more prone to failure due to the excessive heat they produce, coupled with the weaker "lead-free" solder that Sony uses.
> 
> If you like using the backwards compatibility of the old PS3s (like I do), and you'd like to get your PS3 repaired, you might consider checking these guys out - Endless Electronics. They offer a reflow or reball service (which means they will replace the weaker lead-free solder, with much more heat resistant lead-based solder), put new thermal paste and pads in the system, and even offer to upgrade the fan and power supply to more efficient versions. I made all of those upgrades to my own PS3 myself, but if I had known about these guys back then, I would have let them do it since it would have been cheaper, overall. My friend got his upgraded through them and it runs great so far.
> 
> It's also considerably cheaper than sending it back to Sony, since they will most likely send you back a refurb model that would likely just die a few months later.
> 
> Anyway, just a thought. Sorry I can't offer any real help with this - damn location differences



The recommendation is really helpful in itself <3 I probably won't be able to send it off until next month, trying to save as much as I can for going to Philadelphia this coming week, but thank you :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Demon Hunter and Monk are in the 50s now. Hell is rough.
The Demon Hunter passive at 50 is RIDICULOUS. Fully charged it puts my DPS at OVER 9000! lol

I started a female Barbarian too. LadyofRage. Oh yeah lol


----------



## sco17

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Wow can't wait for it then Diablo III too. We be some good gamin'



Yeah a friend of mine is a Diablo III addict lol. The game I am anticipating most purely so that I can see how the story ends is Assassin's Creed III. That is it for me lol.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

Currently I'm going through Dragon Age 2 again. And playing some Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom on the side.


----------



## MrSensible

Alicia Rose said:


> The recommendation is really helpful in itself <3 I probably won't be able to send it off until next month, trying to save as much as I can for going to Philadelphia this coming week, but thank you :wubu:




Anytime . Best of luck on getting it fixed up.


----------



## MrSensible

gangstadawg said:


> i havnt had any issues to much with the ps2 emus but you need a fairly beefy pc.



I've got a pretty decent system so I'll definitely check them out. Any suggestions of a good PS2 emulator, in particular?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Belial kicked my ass as a Wizard, so I started careers with a Demon Hunter and a Witch Doctor to see what they're like.
> 
> I've also pre-ordered Max Payne 3, and I'm looking forward to Dishonored.



I power leveled and grew my equipment awesomeness a little, beating Belial with a level 27 wizard and utterly steamrolling him. I'm now in Nightmare @ level 38, with over 400 average dps, and over 400 int. My two favorite offensive spells have been Chain Lightning Electrocute and Arcane Orb (High Damage, then Wide Explosion) since acquiring them. CLE clears crowds like nothing else, AO nukes anything heavy or clustered too close. The problem is champion/elite enemies. I have to spam AO at them interspersed with running while my Arcane Hydra pelts them with bolts.

Oh, and I found a little bug I hope they don't fix. If you take Teleport with the Wormhole rune, you can press and hold the key for it to port up to 4 times before it goes on CD. REALLY great for emergency evac.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Diamond - EV training Starly is a pain in the arse.
Final Fantasy IV - gotta fight Demon Wall next, and then the four Elemental Fiends. *sweats*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm now in Nightmare @ level 38, with over 400 average dps, and over 400 int.



I'm sorry, I lied. When I posted that I was still level 35. I am now at the beginning of Act 2 (Nightmare), level 39, 900 average base damage. Rawr.


----------



## elina86

For the last few days I've been playing Kirby's Adventure Wii, and I love it.


----------



## seavixen

I'm still playing Kingdoms of Amalur. OMG, so many side quests.


----------



## The Fat Man

Still playing Skyrim.

Toying with Diablo 3 with my friends.

Aaaaaaaaand the great obsession that is League of Legends. Galio and Sona, breh. Support classes represent.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The Fat Man said:


> Still playing Skyrim.
> 
> Toying with Diablo 3 with my friends.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaand the great obsession that is League of Legends. Galio and Sona, breh. Support classes represent.



I carry a lot myself. Mainly ranged. Caitlyn and Graves are my main. lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> I'm still playing Kingdoms of Amalur. OMG, so many side quests.



That got sidelined by multiple other games, but I'll get back to it.


----------



## seavixen

Forgotten_Futures said:


> That got sidelined by multiple other games, but I'll get back to it.



That's not hard to believe. I was playing the hell out of it.... and then I realized I still had approximately seventeen billion side quests to do, and I was moving into a new area where there were *more* side quests to get.

AHH!

I've been taking it a little at a time, and I'm slowly working my way through the back log. Then I'll let myself continue with the main quest.... and get more side quests. I'm a completionist gamer, so I can't stand just ignoring them. And I do love the sheer amount of content in the game.


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkstalkers-hadn't played for a long time,discovered that I am still shockingly bad at it. I enjoy it, though-very interesting character designs. :happy:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

seavixen said:


> That's not hard to believe. I was playing the hell out of it.... and then I realized I still had approximately seventeen billion side quests to do, and I was moving into a new area where there were *more* side quests to get.
> 
> AHH!
> 
> I've been taking it a little at a time, and I'm slowly working my way through the back log. Then I'll let myself continue with the main quest.... and get more side quests. I'm a completionist gamer, so I can't stand just ignoring them. And I do love the sheer amount of content in the game.



Yeah, me too...

ETA: Starting to DL the massive 28.8GB Max Payne 3...


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing through Ocarina of time 3ds and today I picked up Mario Tennis Open. That game gets pretty tough pretty quickly despite what reviews have been saying. I also got Ace Combat Assault Horizon.


----------



## willowmoon

seavixen said:


> That's not hard to believe. I was playing the hell out of it.... and then I realized I still had approximately seventeen billion side quests to do, and I was moving into a new area where there were *more* side quests to get.
> 
> AHH!
> 
> I've been taking it a little at a time, and I'm slowly working my way through the back log. Then I'll let myself continue with the main quest.... and get more side quests. I'm a completionist gamer, so I can't stand just ignoring them. And I do love the sheer amount of content in the game.



My best friend who lives in Vegas highly recommended this game to me as well. I'm like you where I like to do all of the side quests as well. Problem is, I'm STILL playing Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, plus I need to move on to Skryim one of these years (I own it, just haven't played much of it yet). How many hours have you invested in KoA so far?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

willowmoon said:


> My best friend who lives in Vegas highly recommended this game to me as well. I'm like you where I like to do all of the side quests as well. Problem is, I'm STILL playing Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, plus I need to move on to Skryim one of these years (I own it, just haven't played much of it yet). How many hours have you invested in KoA so far?



I don't know, does the game track that somewhere I can check? It's probably several man-days worth. I've also got a FULL Oblivion playthrough on hold, and Skyrim as well. Too many good games out in too short a time, and not enough time to play them all.


----------



## Webmaster

Forgotten_Futures said:


> ...Too many good games out in too short a time, and not enough time to play them all.



Ain't that the truth. I've been playing Skyrim for what seems like forever and I am nowhere near through. At this rate I don't know if I'll ever get to Witcher 2 and Dragon Dogma that I really didn't need to buy, but bought anyway.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Webmaster said:


> Ain't that the truth. I've been playing Skyrim for what seems like forever and I am nowhere near through. At this rate I don't know if I'll ever get to Witcher 2 and Dragon Dogma that I really didn't need to buy, but bought anyway.



If they ever port Dragon's Dogma to PC, I'm so getting it, but right now I've got Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, Sword of the Stars 2... so many titles to keep me occupied. And Mechwarrior Online is coming out soon! And Dishonored, and Borderlands 2...

Shit, I need to become an insomniac. And find a way to support myself without a job = P


----------



## MrSensible

willowmoon said:


> My best friend who lives in Vegas highly recommended this game to me as well. I'm like you where I like to do all of the side quests as well. Problem is, I'm STILL playing Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, plus I need to move on to Skryim one of these years (I own it, just haven't played much of it yet). How many hours have you invested in KoA so far?



Ha, I've been playing Oblivion myself lately (finally got it, after all these years), and I plan to move to Skyrim next. Lucky for me, my friend/roommate typically buys everything before me, so I luck out by getting to play his "hand me downs", free of charge heh.

Aside from that, I've been playing older titles more than anything lately, when I have the time. I managed to get a Dreamcast emulator working surprisingly well on my Laptop (it's built for gaming, so it works great), and I just started playing an amazing game that I never got all the way through back in the day - Shenmue. The immersion factor is second to none; I keep losing track of time when I play it .

I've also started up "Skies of Arcadia" and so far, I'm pretty impressed with it. The Dreamcast may not have had many rpgs (err, at least not to my knowledge), but those it did have were/are certainly worth experiencing.

Next up - Final Fantasy XII. Sigh, so many games, so little free time. *WHY MUST WE SLEEP!!??*


----------



## willowmoon

MrSensible said:


> Ha, I've been playing Oblivion myself lately (finally got it, after all these years), and I plan to move to Skyrim next. Lucky for me, my friend/roommate typically buys everything before me, so I luck out by getting to play his "hand me downs", free of charge heh.
> 
> Aside from that, I've been playing older titles more than anything lately, when I have the time. I managed to get a Dreamcast emulator working surprisingly well on my Laptop (it's built for gaming, so it works great), and I just started playing an amazing game that I never got all the way through back in the day - Shenmue. The immersion factor is second to none; I keep losing track of time when I play it .
> 
> I've also started up "Skies of Arcadia" and so far, I'm pretty impressed with it. The Dreamcast may not have had many rpgs (err, at least not to my knowledge), but those it did have were/are certainly worth experiencing.
> 
> Next up - Final Fantasy XII. Sigh, so many games, so little free time. *WHY MUST WE SLEEP!!??*



If you haven't already, make sure to pick up Phantasy Star Online for the Dreamcast, it's one of my favorite games ever! But pick up the "version 2.0" copy instead, it features an additional "ultimate mode" for a difficulty level, I'm currently on that difficulty right now with my character. Plus you can level up higher in that version as well. And you can play it offline which is nice! And the game's not turn-based, thank god. 

Shenmue is an awesome game as well ... they made a sequel of it on the Dreamcast as well but it's all in Japanese, but there's an unofficial patch of it out there with an English version. I've played Shenmue II on the original XBOX but never finished it though. 

Skies of Arcadia is really good, the only thing that irks me is the high frequency of the random encounters which is (in most cases) a waste of time because you often fight lesser opponents which are relatively easy to beat, it's just time consuming. Aside from that, it's a fun game! 

Grandia II is really good on the DC as well, definitely worth playing as well!


----------



## MrSensible

willowmoon said:


> If you haven't already, make sure to pick up Phantasy Star Online for the Dreamcast, it's one of my favorite games ever! But pick up the "version 2.0" copy instead, it features an additional "ultimate mode" for a difficulty level, I'm currently on that difficulty right now with my character. Plus you can level up higher in that version as well. And you can play it offline which is nice! And the game's not turn-based, thank god.
> 
> Shenmue is an awesome game as well ... they made a sequel of it on the Dreamcast as well but it's all in Japanese, but there's an unofficial patch of it out there with an English version. I've played Shenmue II on the original XBOX but never finished it though.
> 
> Skies of Arcadia is really good, the only thing that irks me is the high frequency of the random encounters which is (in most cases) a waste of time because you often fight lesser opponents which are relatively easy to beat, it's just time consuming. Aside from that, it's a fun game!
> 
> Grandia II is really good on the DC as well, definitely worth playing as well!



It's funny you mention PSO - that was actually the second game I downloaded when I got this DC emulator working. Unfortunately though, it has some annoying graphical anomalies that I can't seem to get rid of, no matter which plugin/settings I use. It's not a big deal though, as I still occasionally play the PSO Blue Burst edition on an established private server whenever I need my space-themed, dungeon crawler fix heh. It looks way better on my PC and there's a good bit more content than the older versions of PSO (even some of the stuff that I believe was only included in Japanese releases).

As a matter of fact, my friend and I plan to start some new characters over there within the next couple of weeks (I've even got a new "rare" mag planned out), so if you ever interested in checking the server out, let me know and I'll send you the info .

Yeah, I'll definitely be getting Shenmue II after I beat the first. To be honest, considering how bad some of the voice acting is on the first one (though, the main character doesn't bug me too much), I'm actually looking forward to the English subs, with the Japanese voice acting. Not to mention, it just generally seems more fitting to the atmosphere. I'm not particularly looking forward to the ending of the second one though since it's apparently left as a cliffhanger (they were planning to release a third, but it never happened). Tis a shame.

Ah man, don't tell me that :doh:. I haven't really gotten far, so I haven't experienced the encounter rate yet, first hand. I agree, sometimes they overdue the frequency (Lufia for the SNES is a fairly good example...) and it ends up making the game way more tedious to play. I can deal with it though, as long as the rest of the game is captivating enough.

Grandia II is another one on my list, but I might end up buying the legit PS2 version so I don't have to deal with emulation issues. I normally stick with the genuine article, at least when it's affordable.

(By the way, love the MST3K references - "You know, if you hit a rowsdower, you get to keep it." Ah, "The Final Sacrifice" was one of the best .)


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> If they ever port Dragon's Dogma to PC, I'm so getting it, but right now I've got Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, Sword of the Stars 2... so many titles to keep me occupied. And Mechwarrior Online is coming out soon! And Dishonored, and Borderlands 2...
> 
> Shit, I need to become an insomniac. And find a way to support myself without a job = P



dragons dogma may never be ported to pc. there was a article about why capcom wont port it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> dragons dogma may never be ported to pc. there was a article about why capcom wont port it.



Oh well. I'm also waiting (hopefully!) for Red Dead Redemption to get ported to PC = P


----------



## willowmoon

Funny that Dragon's Dogma was recently brought up ... my best friend said he absolutely HATED that game for the 360 ... his chief complaints were the frame rate issues along with the overall graphics ... he said the backgrounds were some of the worst he's ever seen, where it was just drab. After three hours of playing the game, he brought it back to GameStop to get as much trade-in value as he could. He said he was never as disappointed in a Capcom title like this one.


----------



## willowmoon

Just now found the first "Fatal Frame" game for the XBOX at a rummage sale for $5 !!!!  Never got a chance to play any of the games in that series so I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

willowmoon said:


> Funny that Dragon's Dogma was recently brought up ... my best friend said he absolutely HATED that game for the 360 ... his chief complaints were the frame rate issues along with the overall graphics ... he said the backgrounds were some of the worst he's ever seen, where it was just drab. After three hours of playing the game, he brought it back to GameStop to get as much trade-in value as he could. He said he was never as disappointed in a Capcom title like this one.



Based on that & Skyrim, I'm thinking the 360 isn't really all that awesome, since both are apparently much better on the PS3.

Of course, Skyrim on the PC makes both consoles look like creamed shit = P


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

http://kotaku.com/5916595/skyrims-m...paign=bee858fc97-UA-142218-8&utm_medium=email

Apparently Skyrim's first DLC is going to start out on the Xbox, with release dates for PS3 and PC not yet announced...


----------



## seavixen

Guild Wars 2 Beta Weekend <3


----------



## willowmoon

Forgotten_Futures said:


> http://kotaku.com/5916595/skyrims-m...paign=bee858fc97-UA-142218-8&utm_medium=email
> 
> Apparently Skyrim's first DLC is going to start out on the Xbox, with release dates for PS3 and PC not yet announced...



Damn, that looks good! I still have yet to do the Shivering Isles & Knights of the Nine stuff for Oblivion, it's on my GOTY edition, but I'm MORE than busy enough with playing all of the side quest stuff right now. 

Time management sucks.


----------



## Melian

I've got LOTR: War in the North staring at me...begging me to play it....but it will have to wait until after I submit my thesis


----------



## willowmoon

Played 6 hours worth of Oblivion last night going into 4:30 in the AM, what the hell was I thinking? At least after 100 hours in the game, I finally got around to buying a mansion in the town of Anvil, had to rid the place of some undead first, heh. Y'know, things the prior owner failed to disclose, no wonder he was such a motivated seller! So I'm a little tired, and I already have my ticket purchased for the 12:00 pm show today for Prometheus, but hey I'm eating a big ass bowl of some Count Chocula so life is good.


View attachment chocula.jpg


"Hmmm ... I suppose this one looks a bit like me." - Mr. Burns


----------



## FA Punk

I'm still playing Arkham City, and you know as much as I love this game would it have killed them to have more skins for, Robin, Nightwing, and Catwoman?


----------



## Mathias

FA Punk said:


> I'm still playing Arkham City, and you know as much as I love this game would it have killed them to have more skins for, Robin, Nightwing, and Catwoman?



I'm playing through that as well and I agree. I'm trying to get 100% on it and so far so good. Trying to get 3 question marks on the Iceberg Lounge is impossible. It gets tiring after awhile.


----------



## Deacone

Diablo 3...nuff said


----------



## The Fat Man

Just downloaded Crusader Kings 2 from Steam on sale for only ten bucks. It's a REALLY complicated game of heredity and court politics in feudal Europe.

Then I installed this mod... GAME OF THRONES! http://citadel.prophpbb.com/topic520.html

A Song of Ice and Fire nerds rejoice... this is as close to living in Westeros as you can get. A chance to actually play the game of thrones. You take control of any house, large or small and live during the period right before the first book. You actually get to LIVE Robert's Rebellion alongside Robert, Ned, Jon, Mad King Ares, Prince Rhaegar, Tywin Lannister and all the rest. I'm toying with playing as house Bolton and eventually taking the Iron Throne... flay the whole court. Heh. Well... once I figure out the game mechanics that is. Crusader Kings 2's learning curve is a little steep... but this mod makes sitting and hammering it out totally worth it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Deacone said:


> Diablo 3...nuff said



Are you liking it so far?? I never played the first two so this is my first experience with the game. I've beat it on normal and was excited to try nightmare but didn't realize its the same content, just harder?? 

Not sure if I will continue or not now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

fatgirlflyin said:


> Are you liking it so far?? I never played the first two so this is my first experience with the game. I've beat it on normal and was excited to try nightmare but didn't realize its the same content, just harder??
> 
> Not sure if I will continue or not now.



The step-up difficulty is normal. The thing about it that gets me, though, is that the game is so much SHORTER than Diablo 2 was. I never got a character to Hell in D2 because I always got sick of the grind before that happened. In D3, I haven't actually hit the grind yet. At least, not a grind that is too gnarly to stop me playing. I have a character in Hell in D3 (a Wizard, no less = P) and I fully expect to reach Nightmare.


----------



## James

as a big fan of KOTOR, I've been giving The Old Republic a good go of late and I'm enjoying my Jedi Consular story (couldn't help it - I'm a sucker for 'noble' characters). Are there any dims players out there?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

James said:


> as a big fan of KOTOR, I've been giving The Old Republic a good go of late and I'm enjoying my Jedi Consular story (couldn't help it - I'm a sucker for 'noble' characters). Are there any dims players out there?



I've been considering getting it to bum-rush the storylines, but haven't taken the plunge yet.

Also, for 4X fans, I just bought Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion. I'll probably start messing with it soon and make notes on that experience.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

James said:


> as a big fan of KOTOR, I've been giving The Old Republic a good go of late and I'm enjoying my Jedi Consular story (couldn't help it - I'm a sucker for 'noble' characters). Are there any dims players out there?



I have swtor, play a Jedi consular but I don't really enjoy the game so didn't renew my subscription.


----------



## Allie Cat

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've been considering getting it to bum-rush the storylines, but haven't taken the plunge yet.
> 
> Also, for 4X fans, I just bought Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion. I'll probably start messing with it soon and make notes on that experience.



Does this one have a campaign? I bought the original Sins of a Solar Empire but got bored of it relatively quickly because of the lack of story.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Alicia Rose said:


> Does this one have a campaign? I bought the original Sins of a Solar Empire but got bored of it relatively quickly because of the lack of story.



Doesn't have a campaign that I can see. Difficulty level got jacked, though. Or maybe I just got too used to the "Real Capital Ships" mod...


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead or Alive; I've finally managed to master a move that's been kicking my butt for YEARS - Ryu Hayabusa's Skyward Shot/Dive Bomber/Izuna Drop.
Moar Sonic Collection Plus, also.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I'm supposed to get Diablo III for Father's Day. Given how far behind I am on Star Wars - The Old Republic, I don't know if I need more competition .


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Doesn't have a campaign that I can see. Difficulty level got jacked, though. Or maybe I just got too used to the "Real Capital Ships" mod...



Yeah, I got too used to the Real Capital Ships mod...


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Yeah, I got too used to the Real Capital Ships mod...



speaking of mods there is some new armor for skyrim pc made by a guy names zerofrost.

here are pics of em


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Tell me there's a Skryim armor mod for Seanchan armor.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Tell me there's a Skryim armor mod for Seanchan armor.



for what? whats that? and you might wanna check out skyrim nexus for other weapons and armors and what not but there are tons of underground mod sites that host ripped models from other games like vgunetwork (google it) or lovers lab (google it) for starters.

hell someone came up with this for women using armor stuff from tera and some bouncing boob physics and stuff.

http://dai.ly/HGFWgg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> for what? whats that? and you might wanna check out skyrim nexus for other weapons and armors and what not but there are tons of underground mod sites that host ripped models from other games like vgunetwork (google it) or lovers lab (google it) for starters.
> 
> hell someone came up with this for women using armor stuff from tera and some bouncing boob physics and stuff.
> 
> http://dai.ly/HGFWgg



I hate unrealistic boob mods = P


----------



## Allie Cat

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Tell me there's a Skryim armor mod for Seanchan armor.



Oh my dog, I'd love to see Seanchan armor. ...I'd probably buy the game just for that. xD


----------



## willowmoon

Playing Soul Calibur IV with my youngest son ... for once I'm doing good enough to beat him in a video game which is surprising considering my gaming skills in pretty much anything usually sucks aside from RPGs. Hell, even "Pong" is challenging to me, lol. 

And no, he's not letting me win, he's not that good of an actor, haha.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III, but I got a beta key/free copy for now I don't know lol of Defense of the Ancients 2. So I'm playing that now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I gotta check that out. Is it F2P?


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead or Alive for PS1 and Sonic Mega Collection...sigh, bad day, voice is hoarse. That is all. >v<


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Adamantoise said:


> Dead or Alive for PS1 and Sonic Mega Collection...sigh, bad day, voice is hoarse. That is all. >v<



Are your controllers/keyboard still intact?


----------



## MrSensible

Anyone tried "The Secret World" beta yet? They just finished the 4th and final beta last night, and so far I've really been enjoying it. I actually even decided to pre-order the game, something I rarely ever do. 

The "end of days", post-apocalyptic setting is a refreshing change from the typical fantasy setting in mmorpgs - as strange as that may sound heh. It also has an interesting "classless" and "level-free" progression system. You progress by gaining experience and allocating it into skills that you want throughout a huge skill wheel. That said, it's still a grind but it's a unique way of doing it, at least for this genre.

I also managed to get a gamepad working very well for the game. The game only allows 7 active abilities on your hotbar at a time (they're typically referred to as "decks"), so because of that, it was fairly easy to set up a controller for it. There are some drawbacks to it of course (not being able to move around a lot when using your skills), but other than that, my friends and I love it. I was even able to set the attack buttons to "rumble" whenever I use an attack, so it gives combat more of a feel, literally. I'm hoping they might eventually put in some official gamepad support, but until then, this setup works well.

The early start for pre-order customers starts on July 3rd (with the rest being about 4 days after), so if any of you are planning to play, let it be known. We need to have ourselves a good ol' Dims-family zombie massacre


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> Anyone tried "The Secret World" beta yet? They just finished the 4th and final beta last night, and so far I've really been enjoying it. I actually even decided to pre-order the game, something I rarely ever do.
> 
> The "end of days", post-apocalyptic setting is a refreshing change from the typical fantasy setting in mmorpgs - as strange as that may sound heh. It also has an interesting "classless" and "level-free" progression system. You progress by gaining experience and allocating it into skills that you want throughout a huge skill wheel. That said, it's still a grind but it's a unique way of doing it, at least for this genre.
> 
> I also managed to get a gamepad working very well for the game. The game only allows 7 active abilities on your hotbar at a time (they're typically referred to as "decks"), so because of that, it was fairly easy to set up a controller for it. There are some drawbacks to it of course (not being able to move around a lot when using your skills), but other than that, my friends and I love it. I was even able to set the attack buttons to "rumble" whenever I use an attack, so it gives combat more of a feel, literally. I'm hoping they might eventually put in some official gamepad support, but until then, this setup works well.
> 
> The early start for pre-order customers starts on July 3rd (with the rest being about 4 days after), so if any of you are planning to play, let it be known. We need to have ourselves a good ol' Dims-family zombie massacre



Huh. Looks interesting. Wish I'd known about it in beta, just to get a feel for it. Is it an action/adventure TPS?


----------



## Adamantoise

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Are your controllers/keyboard still intact?



Just about .


----------



## MrSensible

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Huh. Looks interesting. Wish I'd known about it in beta, just to get a feel for it. Is it an action/adventure TPS?



Yeah, I guess I should have mentioned it back when the betas were still going on :doh:. 

As for the type, it's kind of typical when it comes to mmorpg combat. It's primarily third person (although you can switch to 1st person mode), and it uses the tab-targeting system for selecting enemies, and hotbutton keybinds for attacks. You are, however, able to dodge attacks and you can move while using any of your abilities (even spells), so that adds a more strategic element to it.

There are over 500 abilities in the game, and although you can learn all of them eventually, you're only able to have 7 active and 7 passive equipped at any one time. It's a controversial system that I had mixed feelings about at first, but after you realize all the synergy combinations between many of the different skills, it starts to seem much more interesting. You can come up with some pretty interesting and even somewhat unorthodox combinations.

The beta weekends might be over, but you can find some great videos for the game on youtube. They should help give you a general idea of the game in action (just keep in mind that some things are still due to change at release).


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

James said:


> as a big fan of KOTOR, I've been giving The Old Republic a good go of late and I'm enjoying my Jedi Consular story (couldn't help it - I'm a sucker for 'noble' characters). Are there any dims players out there?



I really enjoy SWTOR. I just decided to take a break from it though. I just went through the Max Payne series and am now trying to finish Mass Effect 3(2nd playthrough).


----------



## KHayes666

My sister of all people and I finished LA Noire the other day. As a serious game its alright but its much, MUCH funnier when you try to screw up. Its not supposed to be like GTA when you free-roam as you're a respected policeman but when you start crashing cars and running people over your partner's reactions are HILARIOUS.


----------



## Jon Blaze

More DIII and DOTA 2.


----------



## KHayes666

So Resident Evil is now on the Modern Warfare bandwagon. Their latest release "Operation Raccoon City" is basically a multiplayer free for all with Umbrella soldiers instead of real soldiers.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just downloaded Vindictus. So far I everything minus the control scheme. But with a gamepad I should be fine.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I spent an afternoon migrating my Star Wars - Old Republic characters over, now need to find time after next week (work is in maintenance mode, so 10-12 hour days the next week or so) to start playing. Got Diablo III, and on one 2 hour stint last Friday night got booted from the server 10 times an hour. Friggin' frustrating, so I only hope it was a glitch with the Intarwebs vs. the game itself.

But, having started Diablo III, I'm realizing I still need to play through the rest of StarCraft II. Decisions, decisions! :doh:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Jon Blaze said:


> I just downloaded Vindictus. So far I everything minus the control scheme. But with a gamepad I should be fine.



I like everything* Fail lol

After more playing with a gamepad, It's pretty fun, and a GREAT free game.


----------



## thatpumpkin

Lotta Portal 2 and team fortress right now, about to get Kingdom hearts for my 3DS though


----------



## penguin

Super Mario 64. He still makes me swear. A lot.


----------



## seavixen

I'm STILL playing Kingdoms of Amalur. I have something ridiculous like 120 hours in this game - though, to be fair, I do tend to walk away and leave it sitting there for long periods of time.

Still. Wow. This game has got so many side quests.

I think I'm almost done, finally.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sonic Mega Collection Plus! :wubu:

I've nearly unlocked all the games, I think there's just one or two to go. There are a few games on there which are completely new to me, so it's quite an interesting experience.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I fired up my N64 emulator and gave Super Smash Brothers a go last night. I am SO out of practice. I used to be able to 1v3 level 9 compys in a team fight, but last night two 6's were kicking my ass, and I had an L7 ally too...


----------



## elina86

After a long time I decided to start playing Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.


----------



## swinglifeaway

On the iPhone, pretty much everything that Kairosoft makes. They make simulation games like Game Dev Story where you run a video game developer and try to make games for ever changing consoles (marketshare and life span are sort of similar to the real consoles). There are other games like Dungeon Village where you build a town that exists within an RPG game and you try to get people to move in and get medals and stuff like that. Super fun, a bit of replayability and easy to pick up for just a couple minutes at a time.


----------



## thatpumpkin

Just picked up the Fallout 3 Game of the year edition for 4.99 so, lookingforward to that.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

elina86 said:


> After a long time I decided to start playing Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.



That game was a boar. I never actually beat it.


----------



## KHayes666

Whoever invented juggle combos in fighting games really needs to be shot.

I can't play Mortal Kombat or Tekken 6 anymore because I can't spend 9 hours a day learning how to master every eleventeen hit combo they feel the need to input in every game. 

Don't even get me started on the online gamers...ugh.


----------



## Mathias

KHayes666 said:


> Whoever invented juggle combos in fighting games really needs to be shot.
> 
> I can't play Mortal Kombat or Tekken 6 anymore because I can't spend 9 hours a day learning how to master every eleventeen hit combo they feel the need to input in every game.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the online gamers...ugh.



Just play as Eddy or Christie and mash the kick buttons!


----------



## Chapmron

Still EQ2'ing it, though D III and Skyrim have my attention too...


----------



## sco17

I've been playing Battlefield 3 again the last few days. I'm hoping it will tide me over until the 14th when Sleeping Dogs comes out. Is anyone else planning to play it?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

sco17 said:


> I've been playing Battlefield 3 again the last few days. I'm hoping it will tide me over until the 14th when Sleeping Dogs comes out. Is anyone else planning to play it?



I'm totally getting sleeping dogs. It looks wicked.


----------



## Allie Cat

elina86 said:


> After a long time I decided to start playing Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Alicia Rose said:


>



Yes. I could never figure out if that was intentional, or if the name data is missing and that's a placeholder.


----------



## elina86

Today I finished Megaman 2 on Difficult mode for the first time in my life, 
and it took quite a few tries. 

Many times I ran out of lives during either the boss rush (Wood Man is such a 
pain in the butt) or during the fight right after the boss rush (and with boss 
rush I mean fighting the eight robot masters again).

Not only that, but a few times I have ran out of Crash Bombs during the boss 
that can only be damaged by them. And once during the final boss I ran out 
of Bubble Lead, which is the only effective weapon against the final boss.

Overall, I like the game.


----------



## Adamantoise

I've been playing The Ooze (via Sonic Mega Collection) and GTA:Vice City for laughs.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

http://www.gearboxity.com/content/view/911/33/

Finally!


----------



## Deven

Oh my god! World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria is coming 9/25!!!


----------



## KHayes666

Finding all 95 cars in LA Noire is the biggest pain in the ass since having to shoot 250 zombies in the Borderlands House of Ned downloadable content mission for TK Baha.
*
TEDIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> *TEDIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*



Tediore! Plus extra characters as filler


----------



## sco17

Wheels and the Legman said:


> I'm totally getting sleeping dogs. It looks wicked.



It definitely does, the level of customization and ability to interact with the environment looks first rate. Plus who doesn't love a good Hong Kong crime drama?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Is anyone interested in splitting the Steam Borderlands 2 Pre-order 4 pack with me?

Approximately $40.50 per copy instead of $53.99.

I'll wait two days for interested parties.

I'm asking my FB friends as well, so that may make the other 3 slots fill quickly. = P


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I just started playing League of Legends, and I think I'm starting to get the hang of things. However, if anyone wants to help me out and friend me on there, be my guest. 

My summoner name is KaylaisaMachine.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Is anyone interested in splitting the Steam Borderlands 2 Pre-order 4 pack with me?
> 
> Approximately $40.50 per copy instead of $53.99.
> 
> I'll wait two days for interested parties.
> 
> I'm asking my FB friends as well, so that may make the other 3 slots fill quickly. = P



No one has contacted me on this, so I guess tomorrow I'm pre-ordering solo.


----------



## KHayes666

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Is anyone interested in splitting the Steam Borderlands 2 Pre-order 4 pack with me?
> 
> Approximately $40.50 per copy instead of $53.99.
> 
> I'll wait two days for interested parties.
> 
> I'm asking my FB friends as well, so that may make the other 3 slots fill quickly. = P



I already pre-ordered it a few months ago, I'll see you in Fyrestone! lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KHayes666 said:


> I already pre-ordered it a few months ago, I'll see you in Fyrestone! lol



It only unlocked for Steam/digital download pre-order about a week ago = P I hate physical discs these days if I don't need them. Just one more thing to lose/damage.


----------



## HottiMegan

I picked up Professor Layton and the Last Specter. I love this series.. I've been playing it while on the road to various doctors appointments for my son.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The Secret World is apparently having a free trial weekend, if anyone's been interested but not wanted to dive in feet first. The download is a huge 30GB, so get started sooner rather than later if you're interested.

http://www.thesecretworld.com/news/celebrate_the_first_live_month_of_the_secret_world


----------



## elina86

For the last week I've been playing NetHack. I like the game even though 
it often seems quite challenging/frustrating.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

elina86 said:


> For the last week I've been playing NetHack. I like the game even though
> it often seems quite challenging/frustrating.



It's challenging because it's from the days when games didn't have flashy graphics and wicked soundtracks. Challenge was the only thing to recommend games back then.


----------



## elina86

Forgotten_Futures said:


> It's challenging because it's from the days when games didn't have flashy graphics and wicked soundtracks. Challenge was the only thing to recommend games back then.



I think one of the reasons the game is so challenging is because 
most of the things are randomly generated each time you start a new game.

I actually think the graphics are decent, and the lack of music can be 
solved by listening to whatever music you feel like (at least that's what I do).

By the way, I have actually been able to beat the game a few times.


----------



## rockhound225

Most recently played Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. Still haven't beat it though...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

elina86 said:


> I think one of the reasons the game is so challenging is because
> most of the things are randomly generated each time you start a new game.
> 
> I actually think the graphics are decent, and the lack of music can be
> solved by listening to whatever music you feel like (at least that's what I do).
> 
> By the way, I have actually been able to beat the game a few times.



Next, try Zork.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Streets of Rage Remake V5
Goldeneye 007
Kirby 64
Super Smash Bros


----------



## willowmoon

STILL playing Elder Scrolls Oblivion (level 28 Nord) ... even though I own Skyrim, I haven't played it much yet because I want to pretty much do all of the side quests in Oblivion. So I'm guessing I'll finally start playing Skyrim in the year 2015 at this rate.


----------



## largenlovely

willowmoon said:


> STILL playing Elder Scrolls Oblivion (level 28 Nord) ... even though I own Skyrim, I haven't played it much yet because I want to pretty much do all of the side quests in Oblivion. So I'm guessing I'll finally start playing Skyrim in the year 2015 at this rate.



Skyrim is on my to-do list. I loved Oblivion and Fallout3, which are also made by Bethesda. I'm waiting for that hefty price to go down and for GameStop to get some used copies in


----------



## freakyfred

I'm really excited for the new TF2 DLC with the robots! But alas, my laptop is in the shop and I can't play it on my desktop computer so I can't play it for a long time


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Your.... your laptop is more powerful than your desktop PC?

*goes all squinty*


----------



## freakyfred

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Your.... your laptop is more powerful than your desktop PC?
> 
> *goes all squinty*



This desktop is about 6 years old and is on it's last legs. My parents have even stopped using it. I got my laptop in january.


----------



## furious styles

fallout. just fallout. lots.


----------



## sco17

Sleeping Dogs. That is all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

sco17 said:


> Sleeping Dogs. That is all.



I want to play this so bad.


----------



## PinkPoodle

Epic Mickey
Harvest Moon DS Cute

And before my bf took the PS3 back:
Skyrim
Fallout New Vegas
Dragon Age 2


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

I'm finding that sleeping dogs has some shit controls on the PC. Also, the acting sounds weird but maybe I'm just not familiar with hong kong movies.


----------



## sco17

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want to play this so bad.



You need to. Seriously the best open world game I've ever played. Admittedly I may be a little biased because I love anything to do with Hong Kong Crime Dramas and Martial Arts but it's seriously the most fun I've ever had playing an open world game.


----------



## elina86

Tonight, a few hours ago, I managed to beat NetHack as an Archeologist 
(which I've always considered one of the hardest roles to play).

Other roles I've beaten the game with have been Valkyrie, Barbarian and Wizard.


----------



## Mathias

I downloaded New Super Mario Bros 2 and I love it!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

ALmost beat Vampire: the Masquerade, Bloodlines (See: "The Greatest Computer Game of All Time") and then my computer started tripping balls.

Like a twinky, Like a twinky...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Looks like Skyrim: Dawnguard came out for PC.


----------



## seavixen

Yay! Guild Wars 2 comes out very, very soon. <3

Still working on Kingdoms of Amalur. I'm almost done with the main bit, but I'm focusing on getting through the DLC first. I finished Dead Kel (and ballsed an achievement - blarg) and I just started on the Teeth of Naros.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Downloaded sleeping dogs. Playing now.


----------



## Adamantoise

Music 2000, trying to create big-beat type music. Ghost in the Shell, for a laugh. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

I just finished downloading InFamous 2 off of PSN. It's not bad. I like the whole parkour thing and messing up stuff with electricity powers.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So I recently relocated to Seattle from Arizona and sold all of my electronics for said move. I wanted a bit more cash to help with expenses, and I've lately been having withdrawals. So I recently picked up a nce mouse and started trying to play PC games. 

It's working out better than I had hoped; currently playing saints row the third, and I really want to try sleeping dogs.


----------



## Omega

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So I recently relocated to Seattle from Arizona and sold all of my electronics for said move. I wanted a bit more cash to help with expenses, and I've lately been having withdrawals. So I recently picked up a nce mouse and started trying to play PC games.
> 
> It's working out better than I had hoped; currently playing saints row the third, and I really want to try sleeping dogs.



Man I hated Saints Row 3.... customization options dropped and I think the story writers are different too.. I just don't care for the story at all. I guess the rest is okay though.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Omega said:


> Man I hated Saints Row 3.... customization options dropped and I think the story writers are different too.. I just don't care for the story at all. I guess the rest is okay though.



Sort of. I actually like the story in SR3, although it was shorter (as is the disturbing habit of many newer titles *cough* Diablo 3 *cough*) than SR2. And the customization options were fewer, but the graphics looked so much better (my SR2 chick will never be pretty, my SR3 chick is gorgeous). The thing I liked MOST about SR3 over SR2, though, is the vehicle handling. Maybe this is less of an issue in SR2 with a controller, but on the keyboard at least, driving in SR2 is painful. I got to the point where I drove slow cars simply because you could actually steer them worth a damn.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Currently addicted to The Walking Dead game on Facebook


----------



## HottiMegan

I have rediscovered Sims3 because our playstation broke. (bad laser, gonna be fixed by hubs.) 
I am anxiously awaiting a download from Origin of the Pets expansion pack. It was on sale 50% off. It's downloading so slowly! 3.5 gigs takes a while i guess...


----------



## sco17

Sorry Double Post.


----------



## sco17

Madden 13 is definitely the best one in years. The new connected careers mode is very cool. At least my poor Jets can win the Superbowl in 1 medium lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Trolololing on sleeping dogs
Some LoL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

just now getting to Diablo III


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> I have rediscovered Sims3 because our playstation broke. (bad laser, gonna be fixed by hubs.)
> I am anxiously awaiting a download from Origin of the Pets expansion pack. It was on sale 50% off. It's downloading so slowly! 3.5 gigs takes a while i guess...



Supernatural comes out in 2 days. I'm looking forward to the additions to the game.


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Supernatural comes out in 2 days. I'm looking forward to the additions to the game.



I am downloading that one as i type this! I was too tired last night to wait around for it to finish downloading. 


Hubs repaired the yellow light of death on our backwards compatible ps3 so we're revisiting GTA San Andreas  I might break out some Ratchet and Clank soon too.


----------



## freakyfred

Got a bit nostalgic so I downloaded two games from my teenage years, Digimon World and Digimon Card Battle. I never got very far on the former back in the day but I'm doing a lot better now, although my Andromon just died of old age >:
Digimon Card Battle is a nice simple enough card game so it's darn enjoyable.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

freakyfred said:


> Got a bit nostalgic so I downloaded two games from my teenage years, Digimon World and Digimon Card Battle. I never got very far on the former back in the day but I'm doing a lot better now, although my Andromon just died of old age >:
> Digimon Card Battle is a nice simple enough card game so it's darn enjoyable.



I used to play the card battle a lot. Did you ever play monster rancher for ps1? Those were the good old days.


----------



## freakyfred

Wheels and the Legman said:


> I used to play the card battle a lot. Did you ever play monster rancher for ps1? Those were the good old days.



I did! Didn't get too far in that one either haha. I did the whole putting in a music CD to create a monster thing, but I kept getting the penguin. I guess that's what happens when all my parents had was phil collins haha. I might give that game another whirl.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

freakyfred said:


> I did! Didn't get too far in that one either haha. I did the whole putting in a music CD to create a monster thing, but I kept getting the penguin. I guess that's what happens when all my parents had was phil collins haha. I might give that game another whirl.



I was truly heartbroken when my wolverine beaver named "Goll" died at age 5. Apparently, that's quite rare for any monster to live that long. I got it from a Spiderman soundtrack CD lol. I still only made it to class A. Wish I still had those games but they're long gone now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Chances are you can find an image if you look around.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I pre-ordered torchlight II finally. So I got my first exposure to torchlight I. Awesome game so far.


----------



## Mathias

I bought Sleeping Dogs and Transformers Fall of Cybertron and they both are amazing. Some of the minigames in SD are kind of annoying though.


----------



## Webmaster

Still Skyrim. I had been playing it on the PS3, but now also bought the Xbox version because the two downloadable additions are not available on the PS3. And this time I joined the Stormcloaks.


----------



## Miss Vickie

The hubby and I are playing Star Wars: The Old Republic. I have a level 33 smuggler and he's got a jedi the same level. It's pretty fun and not too difficult for a non-video-gamer like me. We also started playing The Secret War but it doesn't play well on my machine. However, if you're into zombie bashing with puzzles and a decent story line, it's a lot of fun.

I start school this week, though, so my video game playing time will be minimal until December. *pout*


----------



## seavixen

Guild Wars 2... a lot. World vs World is sooo fun.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

After finding a game store that had PS1 memory cards, I'm now replaying through my Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. My son and I have both been playing it..and he somehow managed to delete all game saves I had after having the reverse castle and about 125% game completion. I started over and am at about 185% now. 

Even though I've played through it a few times before, I don't recall getting half the secret rooms I've found this go 'round. And I know I never had the Crissaegrim blade before, which has made the game play in the reverse castle oh-so-much more fun! lol I had forgotten about how difficult some of the enemies were in that one...and how gruesome some of the bosses were. One, on particular, is Beezelbub. I ran across his rotted body, hung by hooks and surrounded by huge flies, while my son was asleep last night...he would've been having nightmares over that one, for sure. Yikes!


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> After finding a game store that had PS1 memory cards, I'm now replaying through my Castlevania: Symphony of the Night ....



One of my favorite games for the PlayStation ... it's a shame that was the last truly decent game in the Castlevania series, imho. 

Taking a little break from Elder Scrolls Oblivion and playing Sacred 2: Fallen Angel. I'd put it in the "good not great" category at this point.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

6 days to Borderlands 2... 8 days to Torchlight 2...

*approaches critical mass*


----------



## furious styles

viva piñata
fallouts
civ 5


----------



## freakyfred

I've been playing Pokemmo, which is Pokemon as an MMO. And about time too.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> One of my favorite games for the PlayStation ... it's a shame that was the last truly decent game in the Castlevania series, imho.



I tried playing on of the newer ones (name escapes me) but I didn't like it (obviously). I dunno...SOTN was the first Castlevania game I'd ever played and I loved it from the jump. So much so that when I had played it back in '98 - '99, I missed getting the holy glasses and when Brandon's dad and I split, I never had the chance to finish it. About 6 or 7 years ago, I decided to hunt the game down so I could lol 

I'm now at 196.something percent (out of 200.6) and have already defeated Dracula. Can't say I remember bring quite so disappointed in that fight, as I took him out in about 8 seconds. I guess back in the day I wasn't quite so understanding of what all the equipment does and how some work together (such as Shield Rod & Alucard Shield). Ah well. Now we're able to play through as Richter...which, honestly, isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Borderlands 2 has a sort of... interesting visual treat for us F/FA types.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought it in the midst of moving and never really played it.. so i'm getting into SSX that came out in February. It's fun.. but very challenging since i don't remember moves and stuff.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

I've been playing Skyrim off and on, revisiting Dragon Age Origins, and been playing a bit of Borderlands 2 with a friend


----------



## Jon Blaze

Torchlight II. Great so far.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Lately? Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, and the demo for XCOM: Enemy Unknown.


----------



## willowmoon

Still playing Oblivion but took a little break and played some of Dragon Age: Origins. For whatever reason, I can't seem to get into the game much.

On a side note, I bought Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II (the ever-elusive "Plus" version) for the GameCube as a belated birthday gift for my best friend who lives in Vegas. $80 plus shipping for a used GameCube game, ugh. But it's actually a bitch to find "in the wild", so to speak, so I bought it online ... it's actually a decent enough price for the game, usually I see it in the $100-$125 range ... he used to own the game, but he sold it for $30 a few years back when he needed the money and kicked himself afterwards for doing it.


----------



## dharmabean

HUGE gamer girl here. 

I have been a video game tester in a few of my previous job contracts. The last video game I tested was Tera Online. An MMORPG type game that's similar to WOW. I absolutely LOVED IT, the job, the people.

It's been a while, * hangs head *, since I've played a video game. I went through a divorce and the ex got all of the game systems in it. Rat Bastard. I did, however, get the TV. Bwahhaha. 

There are quite a few I wish I could play. My new guy isn't much of a video gamer. Makes me miss hot gamer guys who are into the same thing.


----------



## furious styles

modern warfare 2 on xbox. feels kind of throwback now. 
anyone that still plays mw2 hit me up.


----------



## totalFA

Been playing Borderlands 2 a lot recently.

Great game. Pretty, and I think someone at Gearbox likes the larger lady...


----------



## elina86

Today, after a long time, I started to play Wario Land: The Shake Dimension.
I love this game, and not just because Wario is my favorite character.


----------



## Melian

Replaying Borderlands, as I am too cheap to buy Borderlands 2 until it is at least half price


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Replaying Borderlands, as I am too cheap to buy Borderlands 2 until it is at least half price



This was always one off favorite things about you. "Buy it on release day? Fuck that, I'll buy it in a few months!" Your resolve


----------



## Allie Cat

Melian said:


> Replaying Borderlands, as I am too cheap to buy Borderlands 2 until it is at least half price



ERRMAHGERD ME TOO xD


----------



## largenlovely

I decided to join Gamefly today and Skyrim is available and at the top of my GameQ. I have a feeling I may wind up buying it. I'm a huge fan of Oblivion and Fallout3. I love Bethesda with all my heart 

Been waiting on the price to go down on a used copy here at my gamestop so I could trade in a couple older games for credit but the used skyrim is still $44...if I wanna keep the one I rent from gamefly it's $29.99


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This was always one off favorite things about you. "Buy it on release day? Fuck that, I'll buy it in a few months!" Your resolve



Hey, when the game companies stop dicking us around, I'll consider buying on or near the release date. As it is, you buy a game for $60, then wave after wave of DLC comes out (each costing $5-10 and each containing ONE item that you really want), and then, one year later, the Game of the Year edition comes out for $35 and already has all the DLC. I'm no fool 

That being said....I will totally buy Bioshock: Infinite on the release day, along with whatever extras they want to sell me. :doh:


----------



## Miskatonic

I've been playing a whole lot of Minecraft. I'm thinking of starting a new game in Terraria, though. And I beat Limbo a couple weeks ago. Other than that not a whole lot; my gaming pc is dead so I've only got the laptop to play on and it can't handle a lot of gaming horsepower. I can run Black Mesa on here but the FPS lurches when there's too much happening on screen. 

I downloaded SimCity 2000 not too long ago, though, so I might go on a nostalgic trip back to my childhood.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Oh, SC2k... so easy to farm. 6 x whatever Residential, same amount of commerce, same amount of industrial. Commerce in the middle. Police, Fire, Hospital as needed. Terraform the world ahead of time for clean water power, set on Llama, get Arcos, Win game.

Played through Borderlands 2, beat handsome jack, now starting on the DLC. DLC is built for 30-31 starter, and I'm 37, so it's a bit too easy, but the characters are great as always so... *shrugs*

Also loving Torchlight 2. In a surprise move, I really like the Engineer (I normally hate melee in games like that).

Also playing a lot of EVE Online lately. I've gotten involved in the nightly RE-AL GW PvP operations, so I'm getting on a lot of kills and getting to fly ships I rarely get to fly (I LOVE the Curse!).


----------



## Melian

Finished Borderlands (again), and now I've finally got a copy of Dishonored. Oh fuck...can't wait to get home tonight and play the shit out of it. Practically had to cut my hands off to stop myself from playing it instead of studying for my defense, but that's all over now


----------



## largenlovely

Melian said:


> Finished Borderlands (again), and now I've finally got a copy of Dishonored. Oh fuck...can't wait to get home tonight and play the shit out of it. Practically had to cut my hands off to stop myself from playing it instead of studying for my defense, but that's all over now



Definitely interested in what u think of it. I've heard good things so far. It's on my GameflyQ


----------



## hbighappy

been playing sky rim when I have time and just got game thrones will try it out


----------



## Melian

largenlovely said:


> Definitely interested in what u think of it. I've heard good things so far. It's on my GameflyQ



So far (no spoilers), it is absolutely beautiful, although I have a bit of an issue with the gameplay: I'm a fan of going berzerk and killing absolutely everything, but this game involves a fair amount of sneaking, and actually punishes you (in a way) for excessive killing.

That being said, I think the forced-sneaking is going to end once I gain a few more powers, and it will shift to more Bioshock-like action. Either way, I'm quite satisfied so far.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Melian said:


> punishes you (in a way) for excessive killing.



Remember, Indiscriminate Murder is Counterproductive.


----------



## largenlovely

Melian said:


> So far (no spoilers), it is absolutely beautiful, although I have a bit of an issue with the gameplay: I'm a fan of going berzerk and killing absolutely everything, but this game involves a fair amount of sneaking, and actually punishes you (in a way) for excessive killing.
> 
> That being said, I think the forced-sneaking is going to end once I gain a few more powers, and it will shift to more Bioshock-like action. Either way, I'm quite satisfied so far.



I'm not an excessive murderer lol, so it might work just fine for me. I will usually play a game straight laced the first time and then go through a second time and be a bad girl lol

I did that with Fallout3 ...the 2nd go round I went and blew up Megaton. It was glorious lol


----------



## seavixen

still Guild Wars 2 <3


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

largenlovely said:


> I did that with Fallout3 ...the 2nd go round I went and blew up Megaton. It was glorious lol



In the case of games like Fallout 3, Fallout: NV, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, etc. I play a twisted sort of Chaotic Neutral/Lawful Good.

Within city limits, I generally obey the law and help people as best I can. Outside in the wilderness, the only reason I will NOT kill you is if doing so will cause me problems back in town.


----------



## largenlovely

Forgotten_Futures said:


> In the case of games like Fallout 3, Fallout: NV, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, etc. I play a twisted sort of Chaotic Neutral/Lawful Good.
> 
> Within city limits, I generally obey the law and help people as best I can. Outside in the wilderness, the only reason I will NOT kill you is if doing so will cause me problems back in town.



So the poor innocent worshippers at the shrines in Oblivion and Skyrim didn't stand a chance huh? Lol

I hope you at least let the small village of orphans live in fallout3  lol

I will basically leave everyone alone unless they fuck with me. The first time through the rpg games, I always worry about killing someone I might need later for some random quest. 

The 2nd time around, I know who's who and play a lil different.


----------



## Melian

largenlovely said:


> So the poor innocent worshippers at the shrines in Oblivion and Skyrim didn't stand a chance huh? Lol
> 
> I hope you at least let the small village of orphans live in fallout3  lol
> 
> I will basically leave everyone alone unless they fuck with me. The first time through the rpg games, I always worry about killing someone I might need later for some random quest.
> 
> The 2nd time around, I know who's who and play a lil different.



Unlike the other Fallout games, you can't kill children in Fallout 3. I almost cried when I got to Little Lamplight....those little assholes are begging to get shishkebab'd.

Update on Dishonored: luckily, the punishment for excessive killing is that it throws more enemies/screaming civilians at you....which you can subsequently kill.


----------



## Mathias

Assassin's Creed 3 is the best game I've played all year. It's so amazing.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Gamecube version of Twilight Princess. Ah, it's glorious. A hell of a lot easier than I remember, though. And the economy is screwed.


----------



## Deacone

Twilight princess is a beauitful game, I loved it. Same with Skyward Sword. For the Wii though, I could never get the hang of the Gamecube.

Currently playing Assassin's Creed 3 for the xbox360 - Fucking love it. Been waiting for this game since no.2 came out ages ago  (brotherhood and revelations don't properly count)


----------



## dharmabean

Origin is giving away Battlefield 1942 as a ten year anniversary gift.

Click Link

I was on the beta testing for this. I was the ONLY girl at the time. I was THE ORIGINAL Tank Girl on any server. BooYa.


----------



## Melian

Warning: spoilers (or useful tip, depending on your point of view)



The low-chaos and high chaos endings in Dishonored are almost exactly the same, so if you are playing this game and holding back when you'd really like to be slitting throats left and right....it's really not worth it. The first time I cleared it, I killed everyone in hilarious ways, but wondered if there was a better ending to be had, so I wasted time on a very boring stealth playthrough, only to find out that there was not. The only real difference in the game is that the number of guards decreases significantly if you aren't killing them, and this is especially useful in the last level (which goes fucking apeshit if you have high-chaos).


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Boyfriend is into Assassin's Creed 3 right now, he also still plays White Knight Chronicles 2 and Rainbow Moon. I prefer to watch him, and if my fat boyfriend wants to waste hours playing video games and downing 1 liter bottles of Coke and stuff I'm going to go ahead and let him do it.:wubu:


----------



## furious styles

tore through dragon age 2 the last few days. pretty challenging on the harder difficulties though.


----------



## Mathias

Still at Assassin's Creed 3. I took my time doing things the right and getting all secondary objectives for full synchronization at first, but then I found out that getting 100% of that in every sequence doesn't get you much in the way of rewards, so I said "fuck it!" and I'm going at everything guns blazing. It's hard not to do that since fighting is so much more intense this time.  

I also picked up the latest Need for Speed. I love it even though people are calling it a Burnout clone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Flipping between Fallout 3, Dead Rising 2, and Assassins Creed 2. 

Fallout 3 is personally my favorite, since DR2 and AC2 make me rage like a motherfucker.
>.O


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Warning: spoilers (or useful tip, depending on your point of view)
> 
> 
> 
> The low-chaos and high chaos endings in Dishonored are almost exactly the same, so if you are playing this game and holding back when you'd really like to be slitting throats left and right....it's really not worth it. The first time I cleared it, I killed everyone in hilarious ways, but wondered if there was a better ending to be had, so I wasted time on a very boring stealth playthrough, only to find out that there was not. The only real difference in the game is that the number of guards decreases significantly if you aren't killing them, and this is especially useful in the last level (which goes fucking apeshit if you have high-chaos).



Apparently it's different if you fail to save someone and have high chaos? I mentioned this problem to one of my besties and they said a whole load of stuff that just went over my head.


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Apparently it's different if you fail to save someone and have high chaos? I mentioned this problem to one of my besties and they said a whole load of stuff that just went over my head.



Well, I only played through twice, but used polar opposite methods (killing everyone vs killing no one) to try to obtain endings that were as different as possible, and that didn't really work. The only person I saved in the first playthrough was the empress at the end, but I could see how letting her die would change the ending (if that is even possible...I saved her because I figured it would be game over to let her fall, as the game ended every time I decided to stab one of the resistance members).


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Well, I only played through twice, but used polar opposite methods (killing everyone vs killing no one) to try to obtain endings that were as different as possible, and that didn't really work. The only person I saved in the first playthrough was the empress at the end, but I could see how letting her die would change the ending (if that is even possible...I saved her because I figured it would be game over to let her fall, as the game ended every time I decided to stab one of the resistance members).



Yeah, I think that's what he said. Different ending if you're chaotic and the princess dies? Bah! :doh: I need to pick up and play this game!


----------



## Pandasaur

Im replaying the Secret of Mana


----------



## gangstadawg

Pandasaur said:


> Im replaying the Secret of Mana



that game was the shit back in the day. sucks the U.S. didnt get the prequel. we did get secret of evermore though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Secret of Mana is a GREAT game! I really need to pick it up again.

Secret of Evermore made me rage when I was a kid, but it's a good game too. I'm still stuck.. bwuaha.. from back in the 90's


----------



## Pandasaur

I have the Legend of Mana for ps1 too, I freaking love that game. I got the other one for ps2 dawn of mana...played it for a little bit...not too happy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Started a 3rd playthrough of Skyrim. Still tons to do in the previous saves.... it just... is too easy. :/

Playing a pacifist now!


----------



## largenlovely

Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution. 

It's fun and all..but I dunno how long I will be keeping it. I expected it to be more fun than it is.


----------



## Sasquatch!

largenlovely said:


> Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution.
> 
> It's fun and all..but I dunno how long I will be keeping it. I expected it to be more fun than it is.



I'm playing that between Skyrim binges. Have you got the add-on things, like scenarios? I love those.


----------



## largenlovely

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm playing that between Skyrim binges. Have you got the add-on things, like scenarios? I love those.



I joined gamefly and got Civilization through there and I don't think they have any of the expansions...maybe that would make the difference, I loved skyrim but I played it so much that I needed a break for a minute lol. Gonna go back to it though.


----------



## gangstadawg

i have been enjoying skyrim latly on pc and im waiting on the new dlc for modding features. hell im loving the mods coming out in general for skyrim. im also planing on getting back into fallout newvegas for pc after a modder by the name of dragbody releases his ripped halo reach marine models.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Been playing a lot of EVE Online lately, also found and installed my old copy of Battlezone 2, so a little nostalgia there. And I paged through the Steam Workshop last night for some cosmetic mods for Skyrim and then fired up the old girl to admire some of them.


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Been playing a lot of EVE Online lately, also found and installed my old copy of Battlezone 2, so a little nostalgia there. And I paged through the Steam Workshop last night for some cosmetic mods for Skyrim and then fired up the old girl to admire some of them.



if you are looking for really good skyrim mods besides what steam and nexus provide check out VGUnetwork, loverslab,http://dragonporn.ldblog.jp/

and http://modtype.doorblog.jp/


----------



## Pandasaur

Well.....I went back to Avalon code...but then I got pissed and went back to Alterier Iris until it pisses me off


----------



## bmann0413

I'll give you three guesses and the first two don't count. lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

bmann0413 said:


> I'll give you three guesses and the first two don't count. lol



Pokemon: Michael Jackson 2?


----------



## willowmoon

Decided to take a little bit of a break from Elder Scrolls Oblivion and bought Phantasy Star Universe yesterday ... they took down the servers for PSU in September, so I'm playing it in offline mode. The downside is that the game forces you to play in "story" mode offline which doesn't allow for any character creation/customization or anything ... BUT ... I did find out after a certain point of playing it in story mode, you can unlock something called "extra mode" where you CAN create your own character. So far I'm digging it, it reminds me a lot of PSO except with better graphics.


----------



## willowmoon

Pandasaur said:


> Im replaying the Secret of Mana



Great game! There's a English translated version of "Seiken Densetsu 3" (which, in essence, is the sequel to Secret of Mana) that I've played in emulated form (shhhhhhhhhh!) on my Dreamcast.


----------



## sobie18

I beat Halo 4 and now it's time for Black Ops 2.


----------



## Mathias

I finished Assassin's Creed 3 and sold it for Black Ops 2. Without spoiling anything, I didn't like the ending. Black Ops 2 kicks ass though.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Between Skyrim,Black Ops 2 and my newly acquired Wii U I have no time for any kind of social life


----------



## penguin

I started playing Star Wars: The Old Republic on the weekend, because it had gone free to play. I'm loving it! I've never played a game like this before (I was usually into things like Sims), and I'm going along quite well. My daughter loves to watch me play, too


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

TOR went F2P? Awesome, time to go DL the client...


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> TOR went F2P? Awesome, time to go DL the client...



planetside 2 is also out and also f2p. and steam has a ton of deals going on.


----------



## ecogeek

Diablo and RE6 currently.


----------



## freakyfred

A friend got me Rayman Origins. One of the most charming and fun things I've played in a while. The art style is hnnngh


----------



## Sasquatch!

freakyfred said:


> A friend got me Rayman Origins. One of the most charming and fun things I've played in a while. The art style is hnnngh



Right in the childhood?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I just had to return *Lego Batman 2: DC Superheroes* [Loved it!] and in return, just got *Skyward Sword* from the library, so I'm going to be playing that every day. I have it for a week, so I have a week to beat it. 

I own skyward sword, but I got to the Ancient Cistern and then my white Wii refused to read Wii games. Started over on my new "slim" black wii [which is shit, PURELY for the fact it won't play gamecube games/doesn't have ports for controllers] and let my little brother play too, and he dropped the disc. Minor scratch, but it won't play. -_-V 


*I -WILL- beat this damn game*  >;O


----------



## elina86

Right now I'm playing Metroid (NES). There's something I like about this game, 
although I'm not sure what it is besides the music.


----------



## willowmoon

Playing a little bit of "Sacred 2: Fallen Angel" ... it's an action-based RPG, kinda like Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance, but nowhere near the level of fun. It's okay, but kinda repetitive after a bit, and I'm not quite sure when I'll play it again, so it's going back on the shelf and now I'm back to Elder Scrolls Oblivion .... which is dramatically easier now that I own a skeleton key lol. No more dealing with lockpicks!


----------



## Mr.GoodHumor

I never _stop_ playing Cave Story! 
Hence, the avatar. 

It's a great game and free, too. Easy to pick up. 
Cave Story Webpage


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> Playing a little bit of "Sacred 2: Fallen Angel" ... it's an action-based RPG, kinda like Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance, but nowhere near the level of fun. It's okay, but kinda repetitive after a bit, and I'm not quite sure when I'll play it again, so it's going back on the shelf and now I'm back to Elder Scrolls Oblivion .... which is dramatically easier now that I own a skeleton key lol. No more dealing with lockpicks!



if you have the pc version than its time to mod the hell out of it.


----------



## Mathias

I got a brand new laptop for Christmas that's excellent for gaming and I jumped into Stream in the middle of their sale. I bought Crysis 2 and Civilization 5. Also as I type this, Max Payne 3 is finishing up downloading.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I got a brand new laptop for Christmas that's excellent for gaming and I jumped into Stream in the middle of their sale. I bought Crysis 2 and Civilization 5. Also as I type this, Max Payne 3 is finishing up downloading.



dude no offence but laptops are not that great for gaming longevity wise. mainly due to the fact that laptop vidcard get out dated way faster and cant be upgraded as easily as a desktop. no to mention some manufactureres cheapen out on cooling for them and that could easily be a issue down the line sooner or later is going to depend on manufacture and how good of a cooling solution they decided to use. not dissing it just letting you know becareful and download a temp widget to make sure it doesnt get to hot. also what brand is it?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I've been playing Forza Horizon, Kinect Star Wars, and Call of Duty Black OPS 2


----------



## Mathias

gangstadawg said:


> dude no offence but laptops are not that great for gaming longevity wise. mainly due to the fact that laptop vidcard get out dated way faster and cant be upgraded as easily as a desktop. no to mention some manufactureres cheapen out on cooling for them and that could easily be a issue down the line sooner or later is going to depend on manufacture and how good of a cooling solution they decided to use. not dissing it just letting you know becareful and download a temp widget to make sure it doesnt get to hot. also what brand is it?



HP Envy. I have no complaints since it's been running everything smoothly.


----------



## penguin

SWTOR. Lots and lots of SWTOR. And Lego Harry Potter and Star Wars, but only when my daughter is home.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Just got Saints Row 2 for the Xmas, and OMG that game is freaking fun!!!!!

Also got the Mass Effect Trilogy on PS3, so guess what's next on my list :smitten:


----------



## lizzie_lotr

I can't stop playing the Fable games :wubu:


----------



## flyingsolo101

I just got Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (yes, I know it came out last year, but it's been a while since I've had a PS3!), and I've had a lot of fun with Jetpack Joyride (which, by the way, became free on PSN, for those who don't yet know).


----------



## crosseyedhamster

I just found the shop in Saints Row 2 that sells silk suits, and a Pimp Hat and Pimp Coat (with Zebra Print fur trim and a big-frickin-feather tucked in the Hat Band)

THAT GAME IS SO RIDICULOUS!!!!! XD


----------



## Pandasaur

Rune Factory 2...I got mad at Rune Factory 3


----------



## Jon Blaze

I wasn't sure what to expect. I felt kinda meh that it's all first person, but I understand it's to make it more scary. The RPG elements are pretty impressive. I haven't gotten any shining items yet, but it's been a lot of fun so far. It's like Diablo meets Resident Evil.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm playing lame FPS games, Black Ops 2 (which I hate), Medal of Honor (it's okay but broken game cuz they won't fix it correctly), and some Battlefield 3 (LOVE IT!) I need some new games, though. Online I play Minecraft and just bought this game called Ace of Spades on Steam, and it's like an FPS version of Minecraft.... it should be good.  

As for games I can't wait to play - Last of Us, Tomb Raider, etc... there are so many good ones coming out!


----------



## LordSheogorath

I am playing:

World of Warcraft: MoP *Currently in-active but I will be coming back soon.*

Lord of the Rings Online

CoD: Black Ops 2 (Not a big fan, but a pretty good player!)

If you are playing Lord of the Rings Online feel free to send me an invite- I play on Vilya (I think that's how it is spelled). PM me on here, and I will add you to friend's list.


----------



## gangstadawg

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm playing lame FPS games, Black Ops 2 (which I hate), Medal of Honor (it's okay but broken game cuz they won't fix it correctly), and some Battlefield 3 (LOVE IT!) I need some new games, though. Online I play Minecraft and just bought this game called Ace of Spades on Steam, and it's like an FPS version of Minecraft.... it should be good.
> 
> As for games I can't wait to play - Last of Us, Tomb Raider, etc... there are so many good ones coming out!



bf3 is better than call of duty any day of the week especially if you play the pc version. i have been on planetside 2 alot.


----------



## penguin

I just got my butt kicked at Worms Reloaded with a friend. Probably shouldn't play when drunk


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Darksiders and Borderlands


----------



## Mathias

Max Payne 3 and Civilization 5 are great.


----------



## x0emnem0x

gangstadawg said:


> bf3 is better than call of duty any day of the week especially if you play the pc version. i have been on planetside 2 alot.



I should be a PC gamer, I would be if I had a big huge desk I could use but alas I have a PS3 but I agree, BF3 is wayyy better!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

The Mass Effect Trilogy is on the PS3 now, you pretty much owe it to yourself to play it if you haven't...


----------



## littlefairywren

I've pretty much Skyrimmed myself to death and considering Far Cry 3 while I wait for the release of BioShock Infinite. Has anyone played FC3 and is it worth a try?


----------



## Allie Cat

Torchlight 2 and Guild Wars 2 :3


----------



## Sasquatch!

littlefairywren said:


> I've pretty much Skyrimmed myself to death and considering Far Cry 3 while I wait for the release of BioShock Infinite. Has anyone played FC3 and is it worth a try?



Oh my gosh. 

I think Skyrim has finally released its grip on me too! HURRAH! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Been mostly playing _Super Mario Brothers 3_ on the SuperNES.


----------



## penguin

littlefairywren said:


> I've pretty much Skyrimmed myself to death and considering Far Cry 3 while I wait for the release of BioShock Infinite. Has anyone played FC3 and is it worth a try?



My flatmate's been playing a lot of Far Cry lately (until I turned him to SWTOR, that is). He swears at it a lot, but that usually means he's enjoying himself.


----------



## flyingsolo101

Can anyone recommend any PS3 games I could find on PSN? Preferably under $20? Unless there's one that's more that's totally worth it?


----------



## x0emnem0x

flyingsolo101 said:


> Can anyone recommend any PS3 games I could find on PSN? Preferably under $20? Unless there's one that's more that's totally worth it?



What games do you play already? I play on PSN, too lol. I never really buy much from the PSN store game wise, I always buy discs lol... The Walking Dead game series was always pretty popular, I dunno how much is it cost wise.


----------



## gangstadawg

penguin said:


> My flatmate's been playing a lot of Far Cry lately (until I turned him to SWTOR, that is). He swears at it a lot, but that usually means he's enjoying himself.



im surprised that peta hasnt gotten pissed at farcry 3 yet.


----------



## flyingsolo101

x0emnem0x said:


> What games do you play already? I play on PSN, too lol. I never really buy much from the PSN store game wise, I always buy discs lol... The Walking Dead game series was always pretty popular, I dunno how much is it cost wise.



You want I should go through my current library? Well, I've got Mortal Kombat, Red Dead Redemption, Resident Evil 5, Uncharted 3 (but I love the whole series), Little Big Planet 2, God of War, and Mirror's Edge. I also love the Ratchet and Clank series. I mean, I'm open to non-PSN games, but I usually order disc-based games on Amazon, and that takes almost two whole days to make it to my house. MUCH too long, haha.


----------



## x0emnem0x

flyingsolo101 said:


> You want I should go through my current library? Well, I've got Mortal Kombat, Red Dead Redemption, Resident Evil 5, Uncharted 3 (but I love the whole series), Little Big Planet 2, God of War, and Mirror's Edge. I also love the Ratchet and Clank series. I mean, I'm open to non-PSN games, but I usually order disc-based games on Amazon, and that takes almost two whole days to make it to my house. MUCH too long, haha.



Awesome game choices... I love all of those games except Mirrors Edge, I've never played it. But definitely maybe you should check out The Walking Dead. There are plenty of commentary walkthrough type videos on Youtube to look at before you buy if you wanna see what its like!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

While I'm still addicted to Borderlands, I'm starting over on Dead Space 2 [since I just got it for my PS3] and Dead Rising 2 as well. Darksiders was pissing me off. But GAWD I love Borderlands. Wait, Wait. I have to go on a rant, Sorry.

_Borderlands is so amazing.
With someone else, at least.
Killing all the baddies.
Whether bandits or beasts
Fuck yeah
Borderlands!_


----------



## flyingsolo101

x0emnem0x said:


> Awesome game choices... I love all of those games except Mirrors Edge, I've never played it. But definitely maybe you should check out The Walking Dead. There are plenty of commentary walkthrough type videos on Youtube to look at before you buy if you wanna see what its like!



I feel like I should start watching The Walking Dead before I try the videogame, but I've just been lazy so far, haha. I'll certainly check out the videos on Youtube, thanks!




Your Plump Princess said:


> While I'm still addicted to Borderlands, I'm starting over on Dead Space 2 [since I just got it for my PS3] and Dead Rising 2 as well. Darksiders was pissing me off. But GAWD I love Borderlands. Wait, Wait. I have to go on a rant, Sorry.
> 
> _Borderlands is so amazing.
> With someone else, at least.
> Killing all the baddies.
> Whether bandits or beasts
> Fuck yeah
> Borderlands!_



I hope you don't hate me for this, but...I don't think I gave Borderlands a chance  It was a really nice looking game, and all, but I probably just need someone with whom to play it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

flyingsolo101 said:


> I feel like I should start watching The Walking Dead before I try the videogame, but I've just been lazy so far, haha. I'll certainly check out the videos on Youtube, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't hate me for this, but...I don't think I gave Borderlands a chance  It was a really nice looking game, and all, but I probably just need someone with whom to play it.


Yeah. Borderlands WITH SOMEONE? Hell of a fun game. Borderlands ALONE? Total Sucksville. When I rented it for Xbox that was the first thing I said was "ugh this game is meh, I think if I could play WITH somebody" now that I have it for PS3 my friend comes over and we play and I have a friend online I play with .. That game amuses me way too much. xD But for like playing by myself, I think Dead Space 2 is more enjoyable out of the games I have anyway. Just startling, some times, if you play in the dark with the volume up..


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> I've pretty much Skyrimmed myself to death and considering Far Cry 3 while I wait for the release of BioShock Infinite. Has anyone played FC3 and is it worth a try?



It's a little tough at times, but I like it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah. Borderlands WITH SOMEONE? Hell of a fun game. Borderlands ALONE? Total Sucksville. When I rented it for Xbox that was the first thing I said was "ugh this game is meh, I think if I could play WITH somebody" now that I have it for PS3 my friend comes over and we play and I have a friend online I play with .. That game amuses me way too much. xD But for like playing by myself, I think Dead Space 2 is more enjoyable out of the games I have anyway. Just startling, some times, if you play in the dark with the volume up..



Correct, I have Borderlands alone but when you play with someone it's like a whole other game.


----------



## flyingsolo101

Is there a place here that I can put my gamer tag for PS3? I mean, I guess I could just do it right here. I don't have too many people on my friends list, so go ahead and add me!

travphill


----------



## littlefairywren

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my gosh.
> 
> I think Skyrim has finally released its grip on me too! HURRAH! :happy:



It's a good feeling isn't it. I just can't bear to hear another person moan about taking an arrow to the knee. Dragonborn blah, blah. 



penguin said:


> My flatmate's been playing a lot of Far Cry lately (until I turned him to SWTOR, that is). He swears at it a lot, but that usually means he's enjoying himself.





Mathias said:


> It's a little tough at times, but I like it.



Oooh thank you. I don't mind the challenge and it does look pretty.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playing Dead Space 2 at the moment, and I forgot how hard this game was for me. I'm playing on CASUAL and its STILL making me rage. Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## elina86

I'm currently playing The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, 
because I haven't played it for a long time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

What have I been playing recently? EVE Online, Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, KOTOR 2 (thanks to Kotaku, I learned about the Content Recovery MOD), FTL (excessively addictive despite the frustration), and Alpha Protocol.



crosseyedhamster said:


> Just got Saints Row 2 for the Xmas, and OMG that game is freaking fun!!!!!
> 
> Also got the Mass Effect Trilogy on PS3, so guess what's next on my list :smitten:



You *just* got SR2? Oh man... vehicle handling in that thing is CRAP. But the gameplay is pretty fun otherwise.



x0emnem0x said:


> As for games I can't wait to play - Last of Us, Tomb Raider, etc... there are so many good ones coming out!



I heard of The Last of Us and like the premise, but unfortunately it's only being released on PS3, and I neither have nor intend to acquire that console...



penguin said:


> I just got my butt kicked at Worms Reloaded with a friend. Probably shouldn't play when drunk



Worms Reloaded is nowhere near as good as Worms Armageddon. Unfortunately, WA is not very Win7 friendly and is so old it's probably impossible to find outside of third-party re-release.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Now that the novelty of taking over the city in a pimp coat with a feathered hat is wearing off, I'm back to saving the galaxy from a race of evil machines intent on wiping out all organic life!

OMGMASSEFFECTMarrymeplease...


----------



## x0emnem0x

crosseyedhamster said:


> Now that the novelty of taking over the city in a pimp coat with a feathered hat is wearing off, I'm back to saving the galaxy from a race of evil machines intent on wiping out all organic life!
> 
> OMGMASSEFFECTMarrymeplease...



I'll marry you instead?  bahahah 

F'real though... I want to play The Last of Us. Like yesterday. 
ITNEEDSTOCOMEOUTALREADY.

I need to play more games that aren't multiplayer.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

x0emnem0x said:


> I'll marry you instead?  bahahah
> 
> F'real though... I want to play The Last of Us. Like yesterday.
> ITNEEDSTOCOMEOUTALREADY.
> 
> I need to play more games that aren't multiplayer.



We can play Last of Us at the reception on a projector screen


----------



## x0emnem0x

crosseyedhamster said:


> We can play Last of Us at the reception on a projector screen




:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I've been getting back into The Sims 3 today


----------



## Deacone

Mass effect...1, 2 & 3 again and again and again and again...so many playthroughs


----------



## Mathias

I can't wait until I can play the Devil May Cry reboot. I heard it's amazing, but PC users don't get it until the 25th.


----------



## gangstadawg

Mathias said:


> I can't wait until I can play the Devil May Cry reboot. I heard it's amazing, but PC users don't get it until the 25th.



at least it will look good.


----------



## Oona

Halo Anniversary Edition. 

*swoon*

I purchased Halo 4 and was sorely disappointed. So I returned it and just bought this one. Yes, I've already played part 1 through, but dang its fun!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'll be picking up the first Bioshock game from the library tomorrow, I'm very excited. I've heard the second one totally sucks though..


----------



## EMH1701

Torchlight II. I played through the remake of Divine Divinity II and was impressed. There isn't a lot out for single player games right now.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'll be picking up the first Bioshock game from the library tomorrow, I'm very excited. I've heard the second one totally sucks though..



It's not bad, but a little different. I think it's alot more action packed than the first. But that's just me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ahh, I wouldn't mind trying it -- Our library just doesn't have it. So I won't get to try it unless I rent it, I missed it when it was on sale or w/e through the PS Store. Meh. 

I'm still addicted to borderlands though. Me and my boy beat it and immediately I wanted to play again. xP My friend and I also play when she comes over, routinely. I don't know why, It's just so sickly satisfying! [With another person]

I've also been slowly but surely working my way through Darksiders. 

I Feel ashamed to admit, my PS3 bundle came with Assassins Creed 3 and I literally put it in my system for like 5 minutes, did the training tutorial thing for multi-play and figured out I can't tell the difference nor can I really read the text [even WITH my glasses] so I haven't actually played that like... at ALL. [I still have to beat the second one, which I'm stuck in.  ]


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahh, I wouldn't mind trying it -- Our library just doesn't have it. So I won't get to try it unless I rent it, I missed it when it was on sale or w/e through the PS Store. Meh.
> 
> I'm still addicted to borderlands though. Me and my boy beat it and immediately I wanted to play again. xP My friend and I also play when she comes over, routinely. I don't know why, It's just so sickly satisfying! [With another person]
> 
> I've also been slowly but surely working my way through Darksiders.
> 
> I Feel ashamed to admit, my PS3 bundle came with Assassins Creed 3 and I literally put it in my system for like 5 minutes, did the training tutorial thing for multi-play and figured out I can't tell the difference nor can I really read the text [even WITH my glasses] so I haven't actually played that like... at ALL. [I still have to beat the second one, which I'm stuck in.  ]



I didn't like that game but it had its moments. Friends of mine liked it for the reasons I hated it.


----------



## Adamantoise

Okay...
Sega Mega Drive (Genesis)
Streets of Rage Series
James Pond II Codename: Robocod

PS2
GTA Vice City

DS
Sonic Colors.


----------



## Mathias

The new Devil May Cry is awesome and so is Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Bought _*"Psychonauts"*_ from the PS store.

I love this freaking game, so much, so very much. :wubu: 


OH!_ I'm going to pick up *Epic Mickey 2* and *Little Big Planet 2* from the library soon, has anyone here played those?_ I was honestly just trying to find something my little brother would be able to play/enjoy playing on the ps3 with me.


----------



## MattB

"The Simpsons Tapped Out" on my iPad. I'm so glad the snow is gone...


----------



## x0emnem0x

MattB said:


> "The Simpsons Tapped Out" on my iPad. I'm so glad the snow is gone...



I was playing this on my iPhone (may download it on my iPod Touch when I start using it again since I recently had to stop using my iPhone cause we switched to US Cellular wahhh)... but decent game. Kinda like Farmville type game but more fun.


----------



## Mathias

I'm selling my 360 for this when it comes out. I'm tired of paying for Xbox Live and never use my Xbox anymore so I figured why not?


----------



## dharmabean

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Im getting hyped up for dead space 3!


----------



## largenlovely

I'm waiting on my next game from gamefly. The next one on my list is Dishonored and it says it's available now!!! I hope they still gotta copy by the time my game is registered as being sent back...cuz I've been dying to play Dishonored


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> I'm selling my 360 for this when it comes out. I'm tired of paying for Xbox Live and never use my Xbox anymore so I figured why not?



YAY! Someone switching to PS3. I love my PS3... do you think you'll play multiplayer? If so I'll game up with you if you get some games I have... and that's what I never liked about Xbox and why I won't play WoW. Monthly payments is just something I don't do! It's one thing to pay the monthly internet bill but paying to play online? No thanks!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

x0emnem0x said:


> YAY! Someone switching to PS3. I love my PS3... do you think you'll play multiplayer? If so I'll game up with you if you get some games I have... and that's what I never liked about Xbox and why I won't play WoW. Monthly payments is just something I don't do! It's one thing to pay the monthly internet bill but paying to play online? No thanks!



I think i need a newer model version of a ps3, but the ps4 maybe coming out this fall.


----------



## Mathias

x0emnem0x said:


> YAY! Someone switching to PS3. I love my PS3... do you think you'll play multiplayer? If so I'll game up with you if you get some games I have... and that's what I never liked about Xbox and why I won't play WoW. Monthly payments is just something I don't do! It's one thing to pay the monthly internet bill but paying to play online? No thanks!



I probably might. I'm anxiously waiting to make the switch!


----------



## gangstadawg

Crafty Barnardo said:


> I think i need a newer model version of a ps3, but the ps4 maybe coming out this fall.



im mostly a pc gamer but im hearing that the new consoles might cost as much as $700. thats a lil steep for a console. hell thats a gaming pc.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Crafty Barnardo said:


> I think i need a newer model version of a ps3, but the ps4 maybe coming out this fall.



Yeah if the PS4 is as expensive as gangstadawg says you best believe I ain't even gonna touch the thing with a 10 foot pole... $700 no thank you. I'm sure plenty of my PS3 friends will be saying the same thing. No way I am gonna be able to pay that much. Whatever it is though it better be good for whenever I am able to pay for it and it's been marked down A LOT. LOL. 



Mathias said:


> I probably might. I'm anxiously waiting to make the switch!



Well let me know!  I play lot's of FPS games... good times.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Im getting hyped up for dead space 3!


Fuck yes! I knew I couldn't be the only one..  

I've been excited for so long, I [should] get mine later this week. CAN'T HAPPEN SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

gangstadawg said:


> im mostly a pc gamer but im hearing that the new consoles might cost as much as $700. thats a lil steep for a console. hell thats a gaming pc.



Well when the ps3 first came out, it was 600$. So still high, but i'll wait cuz i havent gotten over the ps3.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fuck yes! I knew I couldn't be the only one..
> 
> I've been excited for so long, I [should] get mine later this week. CAN'T HAPPEN SOON ENOUGH.



Yeah i have one and two, love turning the lights off and peeing my pants. Lol so scary


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Yeah i have one and two, love turning the lights off and peeing my pants. Lol so scary


YES! I love turning the lights off and playing 2. But after a while of playing it regularly it's like "Ooooh, So scaaaaared"  

I never got to play one, but I rented 2 from my local library and fell in love with it.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fuck yes! I knew I couldn't be the only one..
> 
> I've been excited for so long, I [should] get mine later this week. CAN'T HAPPEN SOON ENOUGH.



I just bought 1 and 2. I'll get to 3 eventually.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> YES! I love turning the lights off and playing 2. But after a while of playing it regularly it's like "Ooooh, So scaaaaared"
> 
> I never got to play one, but I rented 2 from my local library and fell in love with it.



To me dead space one is more disgusting than DS2. You should get it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crafty Barnardo said:


> To me dead space one is more disgusting than DS2. You should get it.


I'm hoping to get it eventually, one of my absolute favorite things to do in 2 is play with the corpses. Smash 'em, toss them around, etc. And that game took me FOREVER to play because I LOVE to read pretty much everything on the walls and stuff. [I'm like that in most games, though]


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm hoping to get it eventually, one of my absolute favorite things to do in 2 is play with the corpses. Smash 'em, toss them around, etc. And that game took me FOREVER to play because I LOVE to read pretty much everything on the walls and stuff. [I'm like that in most games, though]



You like getting trophies?


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crafty Barnardo said:


> You like getting trophies?


Yeah, on every game lol.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah, on every game lol.



There are a good few games coming out.. Most of them have multiplayer.


----------



## penguin

Hah! That picture sums up what I'm doing at the moment. I have a level 50 Sith marauder trying to beat the last boss, and holy hell am I failing at doing so. I'm getting better, in that I'm able to damage him more and last longer, but he still beats me


----------



## x0emnem0x

SOON TO BE: hopefully playing - The Last of Us... and Walking Dead Survival Instinct!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Really? The only one I was really excited for is Dead Space. Speaking of which, _*Gah*_, I'm so excited for my copy of Dead Space 3 to get here. I hope it's here tomorrow!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not gaming lately.. waiting on hubs to fix the laser on our ps3.. If it's anything like the wii, i'm going to be wating years and just buy a new one.. anyhoo. I saw this and thought you guys would get a chuckle out of it 
I did this with my eldest son and the N64


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Darn I can't rep you, but oh my gods Megan, that made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Lollipops

Right now I'm only playing Animal Crossing. Blah. College doesn't want let me dive into Pokémon White 2 as I've been planning.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

After dead space 3 it will be tomb raider, The last of us, and aliens colonial marines.


----------



## dharmabean

Your Plump Princess said:


> Darn I can't rep you, but oh my gods Megan, that made me laugh so hard!




I got her for the both of us!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lollipops said:


> Right now I'm only playing Animal Crossing. Blah. College doesn't want let me dive into Pokémon White 2 as I've been planning.



Loved Animal Crossing <3


----------



## Mathias

I finished Devil May Cry: Reboot and I loved every second of it! It's easily one of the top games I've played so far this year.


----------



## elina86

Mario Party 8. I seem to be hooked on Test for the Best.


----------



## willowmoon

elina86 said:


> Mario Party 8. I seem to be hooked on Test for the Best.



Great game!! I haven't been willing to try out Mario Party 9 yet since Hudson Soft wasn't involved and the overall gameplay mechanics seem to be rather meh. 

Mario Party 3 for the N64 is still probably my favorite one of the series.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Mathias said:


> I finished Devil May Cry: Reboot and I loved every second of it! It's easily one of the top games I've played so far this year.



I forgot about DMC, need to get that as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm waiting on Dead Island: Riptide, but I am considering starting the Dead Space series after watching a roommate play Dead Space 3. I like the third person perspective as I am a bit jaded on the first person craze. 

I may buy DmC as well. I just made a slight upgrade to my laptop as my asus i7 took a dump on me. lol

I really hope we see a future with cross platform co-op.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I haven't been able to play Dead Space 3 yet, but I have a bunch of things coming from the library today that I'm going to play  

Mortal Kombat VS DC Universe, Bioshock, The Sly Collection, and Journey.


----------



## HottiMegan

tee hee, hubs fixed the ps3 after a few guilt trips from me and Max.. So now i'm revisiting the Ratchet and Clank series starting with the original.. (He fixed our backwards compatible one)


----------



## Mathias

Injustice: Gods Among Us- Batman vs Bane

I'm getting more and more excited for this! It was confirmed that it'll even Street Fighter 4 styled control option. (Which means I won't be terrible at this.)


----------



## dharmabean

THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN SAYING!



Mathias said:


> Injustice: Gods Among Us- Batman vs Bane
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited for this! It was confirmed that it'll even Street Fighter 4 styled control option. (Which means I won't be terrible at this.)


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I have been playing Infinity Blade 2 on my phone, Skyrim on pc, Darksiders on ps3 and Angry Birds on the pc sometimes too....not all at the same time of course.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tonight I went oldschool with my sister and her boyfriend... throwback THURSDAY (technically it is Thursday we were playing after midnight hehe)... we played Golden Eye 007 on N64 AND... Mario Party 3! Oh my goodness I've never laughed so much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mario Party is one of my favorite game lines, but pre-Wii. 2 is probably my favorite cause they dress up. ONE IS SO HARD.. lol. Growing up, it was my families "Family Game" ..we'd play like twice a week. Me, mom, dad.. It was so much fun  


Totally got sucked back into *Bioshock* -- This game is so wonderful. I'm weird when it comes to games, details make it for me but they take FOREVER because I'll stop and read writing on walls/floors/etc and try to read the posters, etc. [Like in Borderlands, I noticed things say "Turtles all the way down" or something. ] It just makes the game SO MUCH MORE AWESOME to me. Dead Space 2 TOOK FOREVER because of my "Gotta-read-it-all" tendency, too.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh my god, I finally started Dead Space 3.. Played Co-op last night, Fucking LOVE it! We only got a little into chapter 3, but I'm really into it. Gonna start a solo game today..


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III
Dead Island
LoL, but very little because the internet has been super laggy lately.


----------



## Commander Keen

Just beat XCOM: Enemy Unknown, not the greatest ending but loved the game, keeps true to the spirit of the original (one of my favourite games of all time)

Next up, Max Payne 3!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> im mostly a pc gamer but im hearing that the new consoles might cost as much as $700. thats a lil steep for a console. hell thats a gaming pc.



Low end rig, in the modern hardware environment, but yes. Probably a bit better in some ways, though, especially the OS; it won't be designed to do anything except play games.



Crafty Barnardo said:


> Yeah i have one and two, love turning the lights off and peeing my pants. Lol so scary



Last game I played that really got me paranoid was Fallout 3, any dark area run with Feral Ghouls. Especially Glowing Ones. Oh, those things make you want to scream with the ineffectiveness of your fully-maintained shotgun...

Last game prior to that which had me totally freaked out was Gabriel Knight 3. Playing that at 14 years old was probably a bad choice - I went sleepless two nights in a row until I beat it, afraid Vampires would come for me in the night even if I left a light on.

I avoid true Horror titles of any kind = P



HottiMegan said:


> I did this with my eldest son and the N64



Recently acquired a USB N64 controller and a more complete collection of N64 ROMs than I knew existed. I was absolutely astounded at just how low-fi the graphics were, and the insensitivity of the controls!

Being a PC gamer has spoiled me horribly...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo III
> Dead Island
> LoL, but very little because the internet has been super laggy lately.



I love Dead Island!


----------



## gangstadawg

well im canceling my preorder of aliens CM, also im enjoying crysis 3 but i can only handle it at medium setting so its time for me to upgrade my video card.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm completely addicted to playing Dead Space 3.. I've completely ignored all the games I got from the library, due to playing this game. I love it, I love the graphics and the storyline and I love it all. I can't get enough of it, to be honest! I'm only barely starting on chapter 16, but I've been hooked since chapter 1! 

Definitely the best present I've ever received, the last game series to swoon me like this was the Arkham games.


----------



## Mathias

Is Boarderlands 2 still good if you have no one else to play with?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> Is Boarderlands 2 still good if you have no one else to play with?



I think so, I've played it without people, it's like a mix of Fallout vs Rage type of game, weird graphics but still I like the game.


----------



## x0emnem0x

PS4 REVEAL!!! 
The controller so far eh looks meh...
I wanna see what the PS4 looks like.
Decent so far though I guess!


----------



## gangstadawg

not impressed by the ps4 at all. but i will give them credit on the specs which makes the games easier to program for than the ps3s cell CPU which was a bitch to program games for. graphics wise im also not impressed but than this is a $400 console. also too bad they didnt add a solid state harddrive.


----------



## Mathias

x0emnem0x said:


> PS4 REVEAL!!!
> The controller so far eh looks meh...
> I wanna see what the PS4 looks like.
> Decent so far though I guess!



It looked awesome! I can't wait for them to reveal more about it over the next few months! I'm still getting that PS3 bundle though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

gangstadawg said:


> not impressed by the ps4 at all. but i will give them credit on the specs which makes the games easier to program for than the ps3s cell CPU which was a bitch to program games for. graphics wise im also not impressed but than this is a $400 console. also too bad they didnt add a solid state harddrive.



They have so many things though. But I've heard that it's gonna be between $500-$700...

They have much more though, incorporating livestreaming ability (which is big nowdays) plus lots of those game previews, AWESOME graphics, so many new features it's gonna be awesome...


----------



## gangstadawg

x0emnem0x said:


> They have so many things though. But I've heard that it's gonna be between $500-$700...
> 
> They have much more though, incorporating livestreaming ability (which is big nowdays) plus lots of those game previews, AWESOME graphics, so many new features it's gonna be awesome...



alot of the graphics was cgi which usually means not actual gameplay. which graphics are not everything. besides ps4 (and prolly x720) is already outdated graphically compared to a decent current gen PC.


----------



## x0emnem0x

gangstadawg said:


> alot of the graphics was cgi which usually means not actual gameplay. which graphics are not everything. besides ps4 (and prolly x720) is already outdated graphically compared to a decent current gen PC.



Well no dip PC is always ahead of the game with graphics....


----------



## Melian

gangstadawg said:


> alot of the graphics was cgi which usually means not actual gameplay. which graphics are not everything. besides ps4 (and prolly x720) is already outdated graphically compared to a decent current gen PC.



Yeah, I'm not too impressed with it, either. At first I thought, "at least they didn't feign backwards compatibility this time," but then realized that I shouldn't congratulate them for just not being pieces of shit.

And everything they are adding in support of online gameplay is just going to result in piss poor offline campaigns (which blows for people like me, who hate gaming with other people). Everything is already moving in that direction.


----------



## wildpies

rolling through dead space 3 again. but co-op style this time. decent


----------



## HottiMegan

So the fixed old ps3 lasted like a week..d'oh. It also ate my ratchet and clank tools of destruction.. So until hubs fishes it out of the box, i'm going to start playing ssx again. (He fixed the laser on our newer ps3) We're having bad luck with our electronics!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

wildpies said:


> rolling through dead space 3 again. but co-op style this time. decent


Are you Carver or Issac? I'm playing through it co-op right now too, as Carver. I have to admit, I love how much of a dick he is to Issac. (I also love seeing him trip balls  )

I've been playing Dead Space 3 and re-playing Batman: Arkham Asylum because I first beat it on 360 but I've turned into a trophy slut.


----------



## wildpies

Your Plump Princess said:


> Are you Carver or Issac? I'm playing through it co-op right now too, as Carver. I have to admit, I love how much of a dick he is to Issac. (I also love seeing him trip balls  )
> 
> I've been playing Dead Space 3 and re-playing Batman: Arkham Asylum because I first beat it on 360 but I've turned into a trophy slut.



Yeah giving it a go as carver also. He trips out like issac did in dead space 2. Pretty rad game that's for sure. What's your gamer tag? I'm always looking for co-op players.


----------



## Mathias

I bought the red PS3 on Friday. I'm so excited! :bounce: I'm replaying Devil may Cry while I wait for it. These days are going to crawl by...


----------



## penguin

I played some Lego Star Wars and Harry Potter 5-7 with my daughter tonight. We're having trouble winning that damn pod race in Episode One, so we switched over. Then we were both getting too tired and cranky to play HP so she went to bed. Other than that, we've both been playing SWTOR still. She's getting pretty good at playing that by herself, and was very proud to go on her first space missions by herself. I finally got my Sith Warrior to beat the final bad guy, so now she's Darth Tinkiewinkie Rumpshaker, which amuses me to no end


----------



## sco17

I'm in the middle of Crisis 3 which I hope to beat between today and tomorrow because Tomb Raider arrives on Tuesday!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm completely addicted to playing Dead Space 3.. I've completely ignored all the games I got from the library, due to playing this game. I love it, I love the graphics and the storyline and I love it all. I can't get enough of it, to be honest! I'm only barely starting on chapter 16, but I've been hooked since chapter 1!
> 
> Definitely the best present I've ever received, the last game series to swoon me like this was the Arkham games.



This week I should have dead space 3 finally and tomb raider.


----------



## furious styles

far cry 3 .. which is dope


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I remember I was so excited by Diablo III when it came out I picked it up and played for a week, then life happened and I stopped playing. I started playing again I few days ago. I forgot how much I love pointing and clicking on shit.


----------



## Blackjack

Not currently playing it, but I do want to note that Richard Gariott, developer of the Ultima series, is developing a new game that he's calling an "Ultimate RPG". It's titled Shroud of the Avatar and it sounds, quite frankly, like it will live up to that goal.

The Kickstarter page is here and includes a preview of the game as well as a bit about the planned system it will use to return to the "role-playing" aspect, rather than continuing the level grind of modern RPG games.

I saw him discussing this on the Rooster Teeth special podcast this morning and I am really fucking excited about it.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I remember I was so excited by Diablo III when it came out I picked it up and played for a week, then life happened and I stopped playing. I started playing again I few days ago. I forgot how much I love pointing and clicking on shit.



Would you say it's actually worth playing? I've had enough people tell me it didn't compare, so I never got it. But maybe that's just the online play? Which I never pursue anyways.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Would you say it's actually worth playing? I've had enough people tell me it didn't compare, so I never got it. But maybe that's just the online play? Which I never pursue anyways.



I've heard a lot of back and forth on this as well. I mean, I try not to be a diva about things in general, (except tits, I love tits) so I take it for what it's worth. If you want to see beautiful cinematics, a generally intriguing story, and lots of clicking, it's totally worth it. I enjoy myself but can only do about an hour or two max a day, I get kind of tired of walking around clicking on shit, but it's still good fun. A Nice break from the normalcy of day to day.


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing alot of Devil May Cry (reboot) and I've also picked up the new Tomb Raider. I'm enjoying them both.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

We've been playing the heck out of Batman: Arkham City. I had bought it used and when picking up my Tomb Raider preorder, I saw they had the Game of The Year edition of AC and picked it up. It has the 2nd disc that includes the Robin, Catwoman, and Nightwing packs among other stuff. Hands down one of my favorite games. 

I played a little of the Tomb Raider, being that I have played TR since the first one on the original PS. This game is quite different. It's a prequel, so I'm keeping that in mind. Game play has been compared to Uncharted & Farcry - neither of which I have played lol The graphics are great, but I'm a little put off that I feel like I'm playing a movie, getting stopped from playing as the game takes over for cutscenes. I hope that gets better during play. We'll see.

Waiting for the release date of Injustice, which I've preordered.

ETA: I decided to see what's going on as far as a Batman sequel, because I can't get enough of this game (and enjoyed it more than Asylum), and it looks as though a prequel is in the works, not by Rocksteady. Frankly, I'm more interested in the sequel and to find out who left the encrypted messages on Batman's sequencer. I had found 3 transmissions while looking for a Riddler message and was able to decipher one of them, the other 2 I had to take to Google.


----------



## The Fat Man

Torchlight 2.

If you loved Diablo's 1 and 2. If you wanted to destroy something beautiful after the epic letdown that was Diablo 3. Buy Torchlight 2 and learn to love again.


----------



## x0emnem0x

DUST 514 beta. I've been able to get a small amount of kills but I don't like the actions of moving and aiming it's just confusing and weird... just not what I am used to I suppose. But it's a decent game so far, hopefully it will only be better after the beta.


----------



## Matt

Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3. Awesome game if you're a fan of the manga/anime.


----------



## Blackjack

Does anyone have Worms Revolution? If so, how is it? More importantly, would you play it with me if I downloaded it?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> Does anyone have Worms Revolution? If so, how is it? More importantly, would you play it with me if I downloaded it?



something about these exact words in this exact structure look familiar...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Does anyone have Worms Revolution? If so, how is it? More importantly, would you play it with me if I downloaded it?



I have it, it doesn't hold a candle to Worms Armageddon.

However, I have no idea where my Armageddon install disk is any more.

I might play it with you.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> something about these exact words in this exact structure look familiar...



I may or may not have just fallen out of a time loop.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have it, it doesn't hold a candle to Worms Armageddon.
> 
> However, I have no idea where my Armageddon install disk is any more.
> 
> I might play it with you.



Well that's a shame.  Armageddon was a fucking masterpiece, but the last time I saw it was in like 2002 on my old old old computer. I've been trying to find a place to download it but so far no luck.

Revolution is on Steam for like, $15, so I might pick it up depending on what people say about it.


----------



## wildpies

agreed. armageddon was a fucking masterpiece.

if ANYONE plays dead space 3 im looking for coop friends. 



Blackjack said:


> I may or may not have just fallen out of a time loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a shame.  Armageddon was a fucking masterpiece, but the last time I saw it was in like 2002 on my old old old computer. I've been trying to find a place to download it but so far no luck.
> 
> Revolution is on Steam for like, $15, so I might pick it up depending on what people say about it.


----------



## Mathias

My PS3 came in!! :bounce: I bought Killzone 2 and 3, the Uncharted series, Motorstorm Apocalypse. It also came with the God of War games but the PSP ones take a long time to load.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It's not on GoG, but while I was there I noticed the Gabriel Knight series, and also picked up Raptor: Call of the Shadows, which I've been waxing nostalgic about recently.


----------



## totalFA

Finished Tomb Raider a couple days ago. Incredible game.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mainly I've been playing some Mega Drive (Genesis) games, like the Streets of Rage series and Columns. Recently got back onto Pokemon Pearl, and realised that I hadn't EV Trained most of my 'mons. >,< Bugger.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Not currently playing it, but I do want to note that Richard Gariott, developer of the Ultima series, is developing a new game that he's calling an "Ultimate RPG". It's titled Shroud of the Avatar and it sounds, quite frankly, like it will live up to that goal.
> 
> The Kickstarter page is here and includes a preview of the game as well as a bit about the planned system it will use to return to the "role-playing" aspect, rather than continuing the level grind of modern RPG games.
> 
> I saw him discussing this on the Rooster Teeth special podcast this morning and I am really fucking excited about it.



So in on this.


----------



## Mathias

God of War Ascension is the worst game in the entire God of War series.


----------



## freakyfred

Metal Gear Rising! I was a bit meh when I saw the first trailer but it's actually tons of fun. And great music too.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

totalFA said:


> Finished Tomb Raider a couple days ago. Incredible game.



I played a little the other day. I'm not very far in, yet. Apparently, I need to get better with my bow. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron ... been playing it for while, epic game, it's a shooter game, third person mainly but you can fly around and mostly same controls for any FPS. I loveeee this game.


----------



## StickMan

I just got the first "season" of The Walking Dead on Xbox Live, and so far it's awesome! So intense, and really well-written. Hit an infuriating bug that seems to have erased all my progress, though. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Matt

StickMan said:


> I just got the first "season" of The Walking Dead on Xbox Live, and so far it's awesome! So intense, and really well-written. Hit an infuriating bug that seems to have erased all my progress, though. Anyone have experience with that?



Try loading up the game, then signing out of your profile. Sign back in and it should prompt you to pick a storage device, choose whichever device your save file is on. This solution worked for me when I encountered similiar problems.


----------



## Alicia33

Right now I am in love with the dance central games. I have 1,2,and 3, So much fun and this fat girl still has the moves


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Lords of the Realm 2 and Lords of Magic: SE are on GOG!

Fuck modern titles, I'm playing old Sierra games for a little while = P


----------



## Deacone

So much WoW. Might have to go invest in Bioshock Infinite soon though seeing as it came out today yayaaaayya


----------



## Deven

Deacone said:


> So much WoW. Might have to go invest in Bioshock Infinite soon though seeing as it came out today yayaaaayya



Got it at the midnight release last night.

Soooo thrilled.


----------



## Mathias

Deven said:


> Got it at the midnight release last night.
> 
> Soooo thrilled.



Same here. I'm blown away at how fantastic it is. And the introduction as well. Wow.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Bioshock infinite came out!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I told my boyfriend last night that we need to go in on Bioshock Infinite. 

I can't wait to play that bad boy on my TV. Umf. It's gonna be amazing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So the last game I was into was Deadspace 3. My god, I cannot believe I begged my boyfriend to get us "Awakened" -____-V In my opinion, not fucking worth it AT ALL. Kind of pissed off about it, actually. 

ANYWAY. My new crack is definitely *Borderlands 2*, I got it from the library and absolutely loved it.. so much so that I accidentally kept it like, an extra week. [Til I was surprised by a copy of my own since apparently my addiction was obvious to other than just me.  ]

Also been playing *Psychonauts*, I'm SO CLOSE TO THE END, GRRR. And downloaded* Street Fighter 4* [ *Arcade Edition* but still, can't complain bout free games from PSN  ] 

I'm also SUPER EXCITED because I found out my headset mic works with Rockband. I don't have any other shit for those games, but I don't care. /Easily Amused. xD

Gamer - SupersmashKitty1


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mercenaries- Playground of Destruction (Xbox)
I always loved this game and I been playing it again today due to the tensions that is happening in North Korea.


----------



## JonesT

Call of Duty Black Ops 2 and Battlefield 3. Anybody here play those online?


----------



## Pandasaur

mana khemia and diving back into Persona 3...my goal is to collect 'most' games from the shin megami tensei sage

PAY DAY THIS WEEK YES!!!!


----------



## Oona

Skyrim and now I'm considering Gears of War since everyone I talk to loves it...


----------



## JonesT

Oona said:


> Skyrim and now I'm considering Gears of War since everyone I talk to loves it...



I've heard that Gears of War is good. I've never really played them.


----------



## Oona

JonesT said:


> I've heard that Gears of War is good. I've never really played them.



Ditto. I have a friend here that's going to loan me his copy so I can check it out before spending the money on it.


----------



## JonesT

Oona said:


> Ditto. I have a friend here that's going to loan me his copy so I can check it out before spending the money on it.



Nice! Please Let me know if it's worth getting or not!


----------



## Oona

JonesT said:


> Nice! Please Let me know if it's worth getting or not!



I definitely will


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> So the last game I was into was Deadspace 3. My god, I cannot believe I begged my boyfriend to get us "Awakened" -____-V In my opinion, not fucking worth it AT ALL. Kind of pissed off about it, actually.
> 
> ANYWAY. My new crack is definitely *Borderlands 2*, I got it from the library and absolutely loved it.. so much so that I accidentally kept it like, an extra week. [Til I was surprised by a copy of my own since apparently my addiction was obvious to other than just me.  ]
> 
> Also been playing *Psychonauts*, I'm SO CLOSE TO THE END, GRRR. And downloaded* Street Fighter 4* [ *Arcade Edition* but still, can't complain bout free games from PSN  ]
> 
> I'm also SUPER EXCITED because I found out my headset mic works with Rockband. I don't have any other shit for those games, but I don't care. /Easily Amused. xD
> 
> Gamer - SupersmashKitty1



We can play Street Fighter together!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> We can play Street Fighter together!


NOOooooooooo you'll kick my ass! xD I - _*SUUUUCK*_ -


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> NOOooooooooo you'll kick my ass! xD I - _*SUUUUCK*_ -



I'll go easy on you. Promise! XD


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I'll go easy on you. Promise! XD


I think I suck at these kind of games because I'm pretty much a button-masher xD

Like I'll do awesome stuff one minute and the next I'm dying left and right and I'm like "DAMN HOW DID I DO THAT SPINNY MOVE GAAAH"


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I think I suck at these kind of games because I'm pretty much a button-masher xD
> 
> Like I'll do awesome stuff one minute and the next I'm dying left and right and I'm like "DAMN HOW DID I DO THAT SPINNY MOVE GAAAH"



I find it weird how I can do Oni's Super move, but not Evil Ryu's. It's the same exact button imput! :doh:


----------



## penguin

Some friends got together and gave me an older laptop. It plays SWTOR, but only just (though if I can get more RAM for it, it'll be great). This means my daughter can play with me and my flatmate, which has her bouncing with joy.


----------



## Webmaster

Bought Bio Shock Infinite based on great reviews. So far, do not like it. I hate to be absolutely bound to the story line to the extent where I cannot even get out of its way to explore a bit. And all that gorgeous scenery is just wasted when all you can do is shoot people.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I agree those kind of games are no fun. I haven't got the chance to play though I heard it was good but everyone has their own opinion. I probably won't get the chance to play it for a long while! *poor college kid* lol!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

New car pack on Forza Horizon. I been loving some of the new cars like the Bowler Nemesis and the Ford Transit.


----------



## Webmaster

x0emnem0x said:


> I agree those kind of games are no fun. I haven't got the chance to play though I heard it was good but everyone has their own opinion. I probably won't get the chance to play it for a long while! *poor college kid* lol!



You never know. If a game tanks, it'll soon cost a lot less than when new. Then again, there's usually a reason why used games cost a lot less.  As is, I played "Infinite" for an hour then went right back to Skyrim. Old hat by now, I know, but I still love it and that's one game I got my money's worth out of and then some, and then some more.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've recently been playing Elemental: Fallen Enchantress, and the beta of its expansion, Legendary Heroes.

I'm addicted = P


----------



## FatAndProud

Defiance on PS3....I need a clan to join


----------



## Mathias

Uncharted 2 is one of the best games I've played in a while.


----------



## Mathias

Webmaster said:


> Bought Bio Shock Infinite based on great reviews. So far, do not like it. I hate to be absolutely bound to the story line to the extent where I cannot even get out of its way to explore a bit. And all that gorgeous scenery is just wasted when all you can do is shoot people.



If I could go back, I wouldn't have bought it at launch. The skyhooks in combat just slowed me down alot, there was only a single powerup I used the entire way, and like you mentioned the environment was nice to look at, but that's all you could do. There were people everywhere yet you couldn't talk to them. It really takes you out of the immersion.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> Uncharted 2 is one of the best games I've played in a while.



Indeed it is a great game.  I've yet to play U3.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

We're STILL on Batman: Arkham City. I think we could play this game for the rest of the year and not get tired of it. We've now completed everything except for finding the remaining 150-ish Riddler Trophies & the campaigns. Right now, we're having more fun harassing folks with the remote-control batarang.


----------



## Oona

Thanks to a new friend who loaned it to me, Gears of War. 

And I love it.


----------



## big_lad27

Well I am still going through Gears of War Judgment on insane at the moment, rather challenging but I will prevail 

Also just got the latest sniper ghost warrior game so I will be starting on that one next


----------



## Matt

I'm addicted to Terraria on Xbox at the moment. It's a little like Minecraft but 2D and you can make awesome weapons and tools like lightsabers and rocket boots. I'm loving it!


----------



## willowmoon

Finally got around to beating the main quest in Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, and completed most of the side quests although I haven't bothered to do any of the thieves' guild or dark brotherhood quests. Played a little bit of the expansion "Shivering Isles" and I am seriously not digging it at all. It's a little too weird for me, so maybe I'll just say the hell with it and just move on to actually playing Skyrim for once.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Luv2BNaughty said:


> We're STILL on Batman: Arkham City. I think we could play this game for the rest of the year and not get tired of it. We've now completed everything except for finding the remaining 150-ish Riddler Trophies & the campaigns. Right now, we're having more fun harassing folks with the remote-control batarang.


I adore that game! I'm super excited for the new one coming out in October though! Zomfg.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> I adore that game! I'm super excited for the new one coming out in October though! Zomfg.



I have never been more in love with a game! lol I've been trying to keep up with the rumor mill on the prospects of what it is supposed to be, but it looks as though it's going to be a prequel. It really doesn't matter to me, as long as they keep it as awesome with the gadgets and abilities. I'll be buying it! 

That's one of the reasons I love AC more than Asylum. I played them in reverse order of their release so when I played Asylum, it wasn't as good to me - it was more constrained. I am still amazed at all the detail that has gone into AC. I don't think we've been all over the map, by foot, yet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I have never been more in love with a game! lol I've been trying to keep up with the rumor mill on the prospects of what it is supposed to be, but it looks as though it's going to be a prequel. It really doesn't matter to me, as long as they keep it as awesome with the gadgets and abilities. I'll be buying it!
> 
> That's one of the reasons I love AC more than Asylum. I played them in reverse order of their release so when I played Asylum, it wasn't as good to me - it was more constrained. I am still amazed at all the detail that has gone into AC. I don't think we've been all over the map, by foot, yet.


Ahh.  Funny you say that, I played them in order and I still prefer City over Asylum because there was just so much more to DO in AC. My mind was totally blown the first time I played it, I mean... HUGE play area and lots of side-missions? Uh, yes please!  

[and I'm real excited cause I'm picking up City today from my library  I wanna beat it again, and I get it for a week so I -should- be able to if my other game addictions don't get in the way  ]


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thinking about restarting Fallout New Vegas - because I want to play it, but I haven't played it in sooo long that I forgot where I am at and how to even continue playing, sucky thing is I was mostly near the end of the game LOL.


----------



## littlefairywren

Apart from getting disoriented on the skylines, I'm loving Bioshock Infinite. No splicers make me very happy indeed.


----------



## Adamantoise

Playing Sonic games on the PS2, Pokemon Pearl, Mortal Kombat Deception.

I need new games.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I am completely addicted to Left 4 Dead 2 ~ if any of you are on Steam, send me a PM! I like Half-Life 2, Killing Floor, and pretty much any game with zombies. Started playing Dead Island and Borderlands recently (late, I know). I also started playing Trapped Dead a couple of weeks ago, but I need more practice.


----------



## big_lad27

DitzyBrunette said:


> I am completely addicted to Left 4 Dead 2 ~ if any of you are on Steam, send me a PM! I like Half-Life 2, Killing Floor, and pretty much any game with zombies. Started playing Dead Island and Borderlands recently (late, I know). I also started playing Trapped Dead a couple of weeks ago, but I need more practice.



Hey there, I have Left for Dead 2 on steam, have not played it for so long but I will join you some time


----------



## DitzyBrunette

big_lad27 said:


> Hey there, I have Left for Dead 2 on steam, have not played it for so long but I will join you some time



Awesome! I'll PM you the link to my profile.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahh.  Funny you say that, I played them in order and I still prefer City over Asylum because there was just so much more to DO in AC. My mind was totally blown the first time I played it, I mean... HUGE play area and lots of side-missions? Uh, yes please!
> 
> [and I'm real excited cause I'm picking up City today from my library  I wanna beat it again, and I get it for a week so I -should- be able to if my other game addictions don't get in the way  ]



Oh-Em-Gee!!! --> http://batmanarkhamorigins.com/

I'll be picking up Injustice on the 16th, and pre-ordering this!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Oh-Em-Gee!!! --> http://batmanarkhamorigins.com/
> 
> I'll be picking up Injustice on the 16th, and pre-ordering this!!


I SAW THAT. tiny bit disappointed Rocksteady isn't making this one, but I'm still super excited for it! I'm hoping to buy Arkham City [GOTY] cause I noticed it's on sale at gamestop now for like $20! ( Totally worth it, considering otherwise I'm gonna end up blowing my money at Family Video or to the library in fines  ) Cause it is my goal to beat it 100% before the new one comes out!


----------



## Mathias

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Oh-Em-Gee!!! --> http://batmanarkhamorigins.com/
> 
> I'll be picking up Injustice on the 16th, and pre-ordering this!!





Your Plump Princess said:


> I SAW THAT. tiny bit disappointed Rocksteady isn't making this one, but I'm still super excited for it! I'm hoping to buy Arkham City [GOTY] cause I noticed it's on sale at gamestop now for like $20! ( Totally worth it, considering otherwise I'm gonna end up blowing my money at Family Video or to the library in fines  ) Cause it is my goal to beat it 100% before the new one comes out!



This helped me get all the trophies in Arkham City.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0U2IR_J-ow&list=PL77B007997C3FDC83


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> I SAW THAT. tiny bit disappointed Rocksteady isn't making this one, but I'm still super excited for it! I'm hoping to buy Arkham City [GOTY] cause I noticed it's on sale at gamestop now for like $20! ( Totally worth it, considering otherwise I'm gonna end up blowing my money at Family Video or to the library in fines  ) Cause it is my goal to beat it 100% before the new one comes out!



I noticed it was on sale, too. And here I bought it for $30 less than a month ago. lol Ah well, TOTALLY worth it to have an extra copy. Plus, the used one we had bought prior didn't have Catwoman's code in it or anything. I'm with you on the Rocksteady bit, but from my understanding, they kind of "oversaw" it of sorts. Maybe to help? I'm looking forward to it, regardless, and maybe we'll just be lucky enough that Rocksteady is working on a sequel! lol Last I had read, Mark Hamill said he wasn't going to be voicing Joker anymore after Arkham City (ending aside, I guess?). Then again, he said that after Arkham Asylum, too. I don't know how much Joker will be involved in this one. hmmm.

ETA: I'm hoping that this "coming of age" prequel doesn't get the Tomb Raider treatment. I know lots of people who have played it and absolutely loved it, but I'm so stuck in my old-school Croft days that it just didn't appeal to me as much. Heck, I haven't put it back in to play any more of it in awhile. Then again, comparing working on a back story to Batman vs comparing Tomb Raider of yore...I don't suppose there'd be the same worries there to deal with.



Mathias said:


> This helped me get all the trophies in Arkham City.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0U2IR_J-ow&list=PL77B007997C3FDC83



Thanks for the link. I will be checking it out! There are quite a few riddler trophies that I can see but can't figure out how the heck to get them. Once I realized that you couldn't touch the ground between touching some of the sensor pads, that helped. But, geez, some of them I just stare at like, "How?" lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

GAHH. I couldn't rep you Matt! But OMZFGS thank you! xD Just wow, I re-started Arkham City tonight and I can't stop grinning. I can't believe I don't own this yet, rofl


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Ok, truth time.

How many times did you try jumping off Wonder Tower to fly over the wall, before giving up? I swear I tried it, at least, 20 times. I was sure I was going to find that glitch that would let me get over it before turning me around! I was kinda disappointed that you couldn't! LOL


----------



## elina86

During the last few days I've been playing Pokémon Diamond.

This is slightly off-topic, but after seeing a few Let's Plays 
I've been thinking that the Paper Mario games seem interesting.


----------



## Oona

Last night, I watched a guy play DotA and it made me want to play. So I did. And all I have to say is...

OoooOoOOOooooo....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

If anyone was at all interested in Worms Revolution, but unsure, it's apparently up for a free weekend on Steam, plus on sale for $7.50 (50% off base of $15). As much as it pales in comparison to Worms Armageddon, I'd say it's worth $15, at least = P


----------



## DKnight00

Playing Dragon's Dogma like crazy lately... Minecraft almost every friday with and gf and one or two friends... Will do one FINAL run of Fallout New vegas probably, as well as Skyrim... and Dark Souls before it's sequel comes out.

That's all on Xbox, for 3DS (which I acquired recently thanks to my gf) bought Pokemon Black 2, Fire Emblem Awakening looks cool so I may buy that in the future. Will definitely get SoulSilver in the near future as well. 

And for PC.. Will be buying Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition in the future, and playing Sims 3 off and on when not on anything else I mentioned.

Also trying to get through my college classes so I haven't had much time to play much of anything beyond Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## alisha

I play WOW mostly but I do enjoy all the Diablo's, The Elder Scroll's, and the Sims.
I got into gaming late in life but have since made up for lost time.


----------



## Tad

alisha said:


> I play WOW mostly but I do enjoy all the Diablo's, The Elder Scroll's, and the Sims.
> I got into gaming late in life but have since made up for lost time.



There are a fair number of WoW players around here (maybe less than there once was, though). What server are you on?


----------



## Blackjack

Forgotten_Futures said:


> If anyone was at all interested in Worms Revolution, but unsure, it's apparently up for a free weekend on Steam, plus on sale for $7.50 (50% off base of $15). As much as it pales in comparison to Worms Armageddon, I'd say it's worth $15, at least = P



!!!!!!!

Perfect.

I mean, everything in the genre pales in comparison to Worms Armageddon, but can't argue with free right now... until my paycheck comes in.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're about to download GTA3 for the ps3. I love this game. I am anxious to play it again after many years.


----------



## Mathias

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Ok, truth time.
> 
> How many times did you try jumping off Wonder Tower to fly over the wall, before giving up? I swear I tried it, at least, 20 times. I was sure I was going to find that glitch that would let me get over it before turning me around! I was kinda disappointed that you couldn't! LOL



**Raises hand** Yup. Was I the only one that thought the game was permanently stuck on the Mad Hatter fight?


----------



## alisha

Tad said:


> There are a fair number of WoW players around here (maybe less than there once was, though). What server are you on?



I play on The Venture Co on both alliance and horde


----------



## HottiMegan

Is anyone else guilty of this? I am


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Is anyone else guilty of this? I am


YES! But not in driving games, That's totally me when I'm playing Street Fighter! XD


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Mathias said:


> **Raises hand** Yup. Was I the only one that thought the game was permanently stuck on the Mad Hatter fight?



I didn't know what the heck was going on. I go to get the Cure and was like, "What happened?!" Wasn't expecting that! lol I didn't have to play long on the Hatter fight because every time I saw the purple stuff appear, I attacked it. What seemed forever, for me, was the Ra's al Ghul part (when you meet him through Talia)

We picked up Injustice on the 16th and my son's been playing it. I haven't played any of it yet to review it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Loading Dead Island: Riptide while Left 4 Dead 2 is downloading.

OHHH YEAHHHHHHH!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Totally want Riptide!


----------



## Adamantoise

HottiMegan said:


> Is anyone else guilty of this? I am



When I first got my NES system and began playing Super Mario Brothers, I did this a lot.


----------



## Amaranthine

Skyrim is old news, but this is so true.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Ive been playing League of Legends like its my job lately


----------



## Jon Blaze

Left 4 Dead 2 is freaking crazy, and I like it. lol


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Finally playing Dragon Age and loving it!:wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Played the Black Ops 2 campaign cause my internet was out, it was actually decently good compared to multiplayer... of course it's a lot better when there is no LAG! But decent nonetheless. Going to start playing through a bunch of campaigns, if they indeed actually have campaigns of co-op... BF3, MoH Warfighter, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, and mayhaps the original Medal of Honor. I'll have to see.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nearly beat Arkham City but Arkham City GOTY just came in for me from Amazon SO YAAAAAAAAAY -- This is probably the ONLY game I can think of that I can just sit and play over and over... rofl.


----------



## Jon Blaze

So riptide (kind of frustrating), L4D2, and I played a little of DC universe just now. It was about twenty minutes before the system went down, but I am really impressed so far. I did kind of dork up my powers (Just random as shit lol), but it was fun.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Been playing Final Fantasy 12 a lot lately, it's much better than I remember it being and it feels nice to come back and replay old titles I never finished the first time through.


----------



## The Fat Man

Anyone else played _Antichamber_?

Holy balls what a fantastic... game? Experience? Acid trip?

Not sure what to call it.


----------



## elina86

Today I restarted Pokémon SoulSilver after transferring 
most of the Pokémon from it to Pokémon White.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Playing God of War: Chains of Olympus.


----------



## DKnight00

Been playing a lot of League of Legends lately... wish the IP gains weren't so low..


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Amaranthine said:


> Skyrim is old news, but this is so true.



Yes, exactly! Once I've loaded up enough loot to do a sell/drop off, I just purge the entire Ingredient section (minus a few useful/rare items) by eating them all = P


----------



## freakyfred

I got MGS HD Collection and beat MGS3 for the first time. I got it originally for the PS2 years ago but I found the camera too frustrating. This version has a 3D camera which works so much better. I tried beating The Fury with the original camera turned on and it was a disaster.

Anyway, solid game. MGS1 is still my favourite in terms of story but the mechanics in this are great. Complaints would be the story is more complicated than it needs to be and the bosses aren't as strong character-wise as the FOXHOUND unit. They don't really have much personality to speak of. On that note, The Fear is waaay too easy. But other than that, great stuff.


----------



## willowmoon

Been playing "Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning" on the 360 .... it's very cool, kind of reminds me of Elder Scrolls: Oblivion merged with the hack/slash action of the God of War series. One downside so far though ... with being on a side quest, I often wind up meeting someone else in the course of my travels who in turn offers yet ANOTHER side quest, and I can't say no, so now I've got all of these side quests on my plate to hopefully complete in the near future. Definitely like the visual style, the combat system, the inventory management ... now if only the company that made the game wouldn't have gone under, maybe there would have been a sequel ....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Started the first God Of War, absolutely loving these games.


----------



## Anjula

Im so lame, still playing wow hahaha but I love my worgens. Also FIFA 13 and assassin. Don't have time to try anything new


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> Im so lame, still playing wow hahaha but I love my worgens. (



Hey, there is still what, about 10 million or so of us still playing? Maybe it isn't a cool game anymore, but obviously lots of people still having fun with it 

(so yah, I'm still playing WoW, and trying to wedge in a bit of time to play Starcraft II, because I got my son his own account on that a couple of months back and he really wants me to play a bit again so that then we can play head to head and he can smoke me.)


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Your Plump Princess said:


> Started the first God Of War, absolutely loving these games.



I have the HD collection of 1 and 2. I haven't started yet, they are pretty good?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Played some of the new Tomb Raider today... amazing graphics and decent story line so far. I'm excited to play more!


----------



## DKnight00

x0emnem0x said:


> Played some of the new Tomb Raider today... amazing graphics and decent story line so far. I'm excited to play more!



Watched my gf play a portion of it and played a little myself...... that game can become... intense.... to put it lightly


----------



## Your Plump Princess

RayanamiNGE said:


> I have the HD collection of 1 and 2. I haven't started yet, they are pretty good?


I like One but I'm not too far into it yet. I loved _Chains of Olympus_ though, and I'm excited to play with this one because [I'm assuming?] it's longer. 

I think it's funny that I'm just NOW playing them considering how long they've been out for.


----------



## x0emnem0x

DKnight00 said:


> Watched my gf play a portion of it and played a little myself...... that game can become... intense.... to put it lightly



You're right about that! But it's really fun to play. Kind of has a Resident Evil feel to me from like RE6... but definitely obviously a lot different.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Your Plump Princess said:


> I like One but I'm not too far into it yet. I loved _Chains of Olympus_ though, and I'm excited to play with this one because [I'm assuming?] it's longer.
> 
> I think it's funny that I'm just NOW playing them considering how long they've been out for.



Yea, they aren't crazy long or anything but they are pretty good. If you like the game style you should also check out the Devil May Cry series, and Darksiders. I have a huge personal library of games. I tend to collect them, never using GameStop or such services. You should swing by my place, we could game!


----------



## dharmabean

I got a murloc in the mail today!! Not sure who sent it.. but damn if it's not kick ass.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

RayanamiNGE said:


> Yea, they aren't crazy long or anything but they are pretty good. If you like the game style you should also check out the Devil May Cry series, and Darksiders. I have a huge personal library of games. I tend to collect them, never using GameStop or such services. You should swing by my place, we could game!


I have Darksiders [it came with my PS3] I played it, it's pretty good. I tried the DMC games but I was terrible at the one I tried and got pissy and refused to play it anymore.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

dharmabean said:


> I got a murloc in the mail today!! Not sure who sent it.. but damn if it's not kick ass.



Waaaargl!!!!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Your Plump Princess said:


> I have Darksiders [it came with my PS3] I played it, it's pretty good. I tried the DMC games but I was terrible at the one I tried and got pissy and refused to play it anymore.



DMC is more hard core i suppose. Darksiders is like GoW mixed with Zelda. The Fable games may be interesting to you!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I think I tried a Fable game once for PC.. maybe? I can't remember. 

Oh my god I've never been one for these kinds of games but my boyfriend just got me Saints Row 2&3. I'm playing 2 right now and I .. I am laughing, so hard. Holy crap. Just... Da Fuq. I'm barely into it and I just can't stop laughing.

Also, OHMYGOD BORDERLANDS 2 IS COMING OUT WITH A PLAYABLE PSYCHO ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Your Plump Princess said:


> I think I tried a Fable game once for PC.. maybe? I can't remember.
> 
> Oh my god I've never been one for these kinds of games but my boyfriend just got me Saints Row 2&3. I'm playing 2 right now and I .. I am laughing, so hard. Holy crap. Just... Da Fuq. I'm barely into it and I just can't stop laughing.
> 
> Also, OHMYGOD BORDERLANDS 2 IS COMING OUT WITH A PLAYABLE PSYCHO ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG.



Saints 2 is pretty good, but they try hard for the silliness. 3 on the other hand, is so over the top. It's also very self aware. 3 was awesome. Although the dlc is worthless. I didn't get the "gangsta's in space" dlc, but after the first 2 I didn't want to spend the money on it. There are previews out for Saints 4. 

Send me your PSN user name. I'll send you a DL link for my Saints 3 character so you can check her out. I named her Might Fine, lol.

What console are you playing BL2 on? I have the 360 version with a maxed Siren and Mechromancer. Sounds like we have similar tastes in games. Although I am currently playing Ni No Kuni. Don't know if you know that one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I wanted Ni No Kuni SOOOOO BAD. My boyfriend had pre-ordered it for himself and out of the kindness of his heart, hasn't played it. [Kay so I mighta whined.. xP] I hear it's AMAZING!!

I play all my games on PS3.


----------



## gangstadawg

willowmoon said:


> Been playing "Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning" on the 360 .... it's very cool, kind of reminds me of Elder Scrolls: Oblivion merged with the hack/slash action of the God of War series. One downside so far though ... with being on a side quest, I often wind up meeting someone else in the course of my travels who in turn offers yet ANOTHER side quest, and I can't say no, so now I've got all of these side quests on my plate to hopefully complete in the near future. Definitely like the visual style, the combat system, the inventory management ... now if only the company that made the game wouldn't have gone under, maybe there would have been a sequel ....



the deluxe edition is worth some loot due to the company making the game tanking.


----------



## Mathias

I beat Ocarina of Time again today. This is totally unlike me, but I brought a ton of PS3 games but I have no idea what to play next.


----------



## Matt

I just started playing Borderlands 2. I'm loving it so far. I'm kind of confused as to how Gearbox can make great games like Borderlands 1 and 2, but then also makes some of the worst games I've ever played, Aliens: CM and Duke Nukem: Forever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Matt said:


> I just started playing Borderlands 2. I'm loving it so far. I'm kind of confused as to how Gearbox can make great games like Borderlands 1 and 2, but then also makes some of the worst games I've ever played, Aliens: CM and Duke Nukem: Forever.


Saw that on their FB page, and laughed hysterically. 

Seriously, if they're going for GOOD advertisement, they should focus on the BL games and.. let's say.. um.. _anything_ but Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## x0emnem0x

I juuust finished Tomb Raider tonight! Awesome game overall LOVED it.  I don't know what to play through next though... hummm.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

If you enjoyed Tomb Raider, you should check out the Uncharted Series. It's a great series that sort of inspired the re-hash of Tomb Raider.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Your Plump Princess said:


> Saw that on their FB page, and laughed hysterically.
> 
> Seriously, if they're going for GOOD advertisement, they should focus on the BL games and.. let's say.. um.. _anything_ but Duke Nukem Forever



Honestly, I don't think a Duke Nukem game was good for anyone to make. It's a dated style of game, more of the way the hero is Iconisized in that manor. Saints Row 3 pulls it off, and makes it very comical, but the raunchy dirty character, an old 80's figure that is made into a God like status, thats kinda dumb. And for a company like Gear Box to make a hit like BL, and then not make good traditional shooter, that is crazy. Less is more GearBox! 

GearBox has a very weird history, if you look at their line up, Border Lands is kinda their only run away hit. Recently, with Saints row maker, THQ, going into bankruptcy, Gear Box picked up another well known IP, the Home World series. This is crazy, because Gear Box makes action games, and Home World is a real time strategy. I love that series, and am frightened with what Gear Box will do? Will they kill another fan favorite, or bring it back? Gear Box is just a coin flip of a company, flops and hits....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've never actually played any other Gearbox game other than BL that's why I was shocked when I found out they made the Duke Nukem one [I watched a friend play it and was like "Uh, no." ]

I'm only really excited for 4 games later this year, but with mixed feelings on each.

1) BATMAN ORIGINS! -- Rocksteady isn't making it, but IS overseeing it while working on their own sequel to Arkham City. Curious, but.. I'm a sucker for the Batman games >< 

2) Kingdom Hearts! Honestly, least worried about this one, just worried about the controls.

3) Assassins Creed Black Flag! Now, I'm excited because.. well duh, PIRATES! But after 3 was such a flop I'm kind of scared lol. Though, I heard Ubisoft just fired the AC Producer so now I'm left pondering.

4) DUCKTALES! (Woo-ooo!) I'm more.. excited? Kay. SUPER EXCITED.


----------



## x0emnem0x

RayanamiNGE said:


> If you enjoyed Tomb Raider, you should check out the Uncharted Series. It's a great series that sort of inspired the re-hash of Tomb Raider.



Truth! I've played Uncharted 1 and 2 but not 3. Love the series.

Went to Gamestop turned in a few of my games and was able to get Skyrim now so hopefully that'll be good!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

x0emnem0x said:


> Truth! I've played Uncharted 1 and 2 but not 3. Love the series.
> 
> Went to Gamestop turned in a few of my games and was able to get Skyrim now so hopefully that'll be good!



Skyrim is great, hope you can play first person games though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

RayanamiNGE said:


> Skyrim is great, hope you can play first person games though.



Oh of course, FPS games are my favorite. I play BF3 a lot and have played mostly every Call of Duty game since Modern Warfare. Also, Ghost Recon and Medal of Honor... love FPS!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Matt said:


> I just started playing Borderlands 2. I'm loving it so far. I'm kind of confused as to how Gearbox can make great games like Borderlands 1 and 2, but then also makes some of the worst games I've ever played, Aliens: CM and Duke Nukem: Forever.



Best to bear in mind that Gearbox didn't really "make" DN:F. They kinda picked it up after the company that was making it failed, and kicked it out the door with just a little polish so it wouldn't be 10-year-old abandonware.

Really, they should've let it be abandonware...



RayanamiNGE said:


> Skyrim is great, hope you can play first person games though.





x0emnem0x said:


> Oh of course, FPS games are my favorite. I play BF3 a lot and have played mostly every Call of Duty game since Modern Warfare. Also, Ghost Recon and Medal of Honor... love FPS!



I think she's referring to the motion sickness issue some people reported with Skyrim's camera style? I never noted it myself, but, *shrugs*


----------



## Matt

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Best to bear in mind that Gearbox didn't really "make" DN:F. They kinda picked it up after the company that was making it failed, and kicked it out the door with just a little polish so it wouldn't be 10-year-old abandonware.
> 
> Really, they should've let it be abandonware...



Ye they should have left it, all it's done is taint their reputation. Apparently they handed off development duties of Aliens: CM to TimeGate studios, so they didn't really have much to do with that either.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I think she's referring to the motion sickness issue some people reported with Skyrim's camera style? I never noted it myself, but, *shrugs*



The camera style in the game is a little weird, it's definitely not as smooth as Call of Duty or like BF3 but it is more like BF3 which I play so I am more used to it than not.


----------



## krystalkeebler

Left 4 dead, magic 2013, peggle, costume quest, and legend of spyro: dawn of the dragon :blush: not coordinated enough for the hardcore games


----------



## Webmaster

Finally cranked up Dragon's Dogma that's been sitting there for months (hard to switch away from Skyrim). Dogma is actually quite good. I always love games where you can create your own character in some detail. The pawns drive me nuts, though, and with my main one I got stuck with a stupid, squeaky voice.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Someone in a Facebook group sent me this game and it's addicting as hell. You play a megalomaniacal super villain intent on world domination. You have to build your secret base from the ground up and deal with do-gooders that come your way. Tons of spy-fi references, great graphics and a killer soundtrack. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Been playing Saints Row 2 but switched to Borderlands 2 because I want to beat it (again) before Krieg (The Psycho Class) comes out on the 14th!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


> The camera style in the game is a little weird, it's definitely not as smooth as Call of Duty or like BF3 but it is more like BF3 which I play so I am more used to it than not.



I'm generally not an FPS gamer. The closest I've come to a "proper" FPS, really, is Fallout 3 (though I do have a copy of Halo lying around somewhere...). As far as shooters go, I prefer a TPS (think ME series).


----------



## Mathias

I restarted Ocarina of Time and I had the urge to play through it even though I finished it a few days ago. Maybe it's because I stopped playing it after I beat the Shadow Temple for 2 months.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm revisiting Portal 2. It's fun.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Downloaded Blacklight: Retribution and Ragnarok Online 2 from the Steam store... anyone else play those?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Marvel heroes beta got me addicted so quickly. lol I have to stop and wait, but I'll probably give in, and buy the ultimate pack. lol

I started with Captain America (Of course lol), and I purchased Ironman with the currency they gave. I found thing as well. They are all fun characters, and I really enjoyed the game. DC Universe online and Marvel Heroes definitely play like the games I am sure they are inspired by (WoW for DC and the Diablo series for heroes). 

I think I'll play Left 4 Dead 2 before I go to sleep.


----------



## krystalkeebler

Jon Blaze said:


> Marvel heroes beta got me addicted so quickly. lol I have to stop and wait, but I'll probably give in, and buy the ultimate pack. lol
> 
> I started with Captain America (Of course lol), and I purchased Ironman with the currency they gave. I found thing as well. They are all fun characters, and I really enjoyed the game. DC Universe online and Marvel Heroes definitely play like the games I am sure they are inspired by (WoW for DC and the Diablo series for heroes).
> 
> I think I'll play Left 4 Dead 2 before I go to sleep.


 

I have marvel ultimate alliance for the 360 and really like it.....does the marvel heroes or dc universe happen to come on the xbox? I'd like to try it  I also have the batman arkham city & arkham asylum, which I was playing last night, it's a pretty fun game until you get stuck lol. Oh and props on the l4d 2 although i like to play the first one but they have to be my favorite zombie games


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I found Worms Armageddon and got a Concrete Donkey!

I'm having color and resolution issues with it on Win7, but it is running.

The Team Creator refuses to run, though, which is annoying.

Might try running it on an XP VM, but that might not help much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

http://youtu.be/0TwBfybCy6Q

*BORDERLANDS 2 PSYCHO PACK TRAILER.*
I may have creamed my gamer panties a little.. okay, a LOT. I already informed my boy that I call Dibs when we get him, but I think we may do a double-Psycho playthrough with different skill-trees. I'm so freaking excited, GAHH!!! !!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Many random flash games via newgrounds.com... love that little piece of heaven website.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Marvel Heroes beta.... Oh so addicted lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

krystalkeebler said:


> I have marvel ultimate alliance for the 360 and really like it.....does the marvel heroes or dc universe happen to come on the xbox? I'd like to try it  I also have the batman arkham city & arkham asylum, which I was playing last night, it's a pretty fun game until you get stuck lol. Oh and props on the l4d 2 although i like to play the first one but they have to be my favorite zombie games



DC Universe Online and Marvel Heroes are free to play PC games where you can purchase in game added content if you'd like. Marvel Heroes launches in June.


----------



## Dromond

I don't do online RTS games or anything of that nature. Strategy, simulation and 4X games are what I like. Bang, bang, shoot-em-up, twitch gaming is not my thang. I like to think, plan, micromanage. I just reloaded SimCity 4. That's MY kind of game.


----------



## gangstadawg

well after looking at the new xbox one just like when I looked at the ps4 im not impressed.


----------



## Oona

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Birthday present from my little brother... Dead or Alive 4!

I've already played it, and I love it. I can't wait to play it again!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Here is a weird little gem you all should try.

http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions

Just give it a genuine try. Don't spoil it for everyone else, because when you discover what its you will be surprised as all hell.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

RayanamiNGE said:


> Here is a weird little gem you all should try.
> 
> http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions
> 
> Just give it a genuine try. Don't spoil it for everyone else, because when you discover what its you will be surprised as all hell.



*Beats. Head. Against. Wall.*

It's fun, go play it. Really.


----------



## omegaseph

Been playing Neverwinter (the new MMO, but also the classic Neverwinter Nights games - not the old AOL game, but the ones put out by Atari, lol) a fair bit lately, and watching a lot of videos (because I can't afford to buy them) of Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, and Far Cry 3.


----------



## elina86

During the past few days I've been playing Wii Sports 
(particularly bowling and golf), and today I also 
downloaded and played Super Mario Land on my 3DS. 

I'm also planning to download The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons 
and The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages when they are released on eShop.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Saints Row 3 and Borderlands 2. My addictionsss.


----------



## thatpumpkin

Taking a trip back to the Mojave wasteland with the Ultimate Edition of Fallout New Vegas. The Xbox runs it so much smoother than my PC ever did.


----------



## gangstadawg

thatpumpkin said:


> Taking a trip back to the Mojave wasteland with the Ultimate Edition of Fallout New Vegas. The Xbox runs it so much smoother than my PC ever did.



than update your pc. better yet upgrade what needs to be upgraded in stead of the whole thing unless your pc is just THAT old.


----------



## thatpumpkin

gangstadawg said:


> than update your pc. better yet upgrade what needs to be upgraded in stead of the whole thing unless your pc is just THAT old.



I suppose I should have specified that it's a laptop, so even though I've only had it for a year, the model is from 2011. New Vegas ran just fine on it, but little things like lighting and animation are better on the xbox. pretty much anything after 2011 and my laptop has a really hard time running it.


----------



## Joeyarrington

I have been playing Final Fantasy IV hard type through an emulator on my phone during breaks at work. I got about 6 total game hours clocked in mostly level and Gil grinding. I forgot how cheap the enemy damage system is on this game. It seems like I can get wiped out during any battle.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Started playing Kingdoms of Amalur again. Been so long I decided to start fresh. The side quests, the siiiiiiiiiiiiiide quests!



thatpumpkin said:


> I suppose I should have specified that it's a laptop, so even though I've only had it for a year, the model is from 2011. New Vegas ran just fine on it, but little things like lighting and animation are better on the xbox. pretty much anything after 2011 and my laptop has a really hard time running it.



So it's probably a low-end onboard GFX card with too little shared memory. Not much you can do about that.

Takes effort for a 360 to outperform a gaming rig.


----------



## thatpumpkin

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Started playing Kingdoms of Amalur again. Been so long I decided to start fresh. The side quests, the siiiiiiiiiiiiiide quests!
> 
> 
> 
> So it's probably a low-end onboard GFX card with too little shared memory. Not much you can do about that.
> 
> Takes effort for a 360 to outperform a gaming rig.



Haha, yeah, it's definitely NOT a gaming pc. But it runs TF2 very well!


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Dragon Age Origins! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I should be getting a couple from the library soon.. "Donkey Kong Country Returns" and "Donkey Kong Jungle Beat" or something, both for Wii. I'm excited, I also put a hold on Mario Party 8. Had a real craving for nintendo lately. xD


----------



## NYCGabriel

Icewind Dale


----------



## dharmabean

Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance.

Oldie but still fun.


----------



## Matt

RayanamiNGE said:


> Here is a weird little gem you all should try.
> 
> http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions
> 
> Just give it a genuine try. Don't spoil it for everyone else, because when you discover what its you will be surprised as all hell.



Thanks for recommending this. I just finished it. What an interesting game.


----------



## elina86

For the past few days I have been once again hooked on NetHack. 

Yesterday I downloaded The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons 
and The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages to my 3DS.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Been trying out Warframe, back on Left 4 Dead 2, and Neverwinter now that it's up and running


----------



## Jon Blaze

crosseyedhamster said:


> Been trying out Warframe, back on Left 4 Dead 2, and Neverwinter now that it's up and running



I've been playing the first two along with Marvel Heroes. Warframe is a really awesome game. Crazy alien ninja shit lol


----------



## Nenona

Replaying the original bioshock again.
Also signed up for the Elder Scrolls online closed Beta.
I hope I get in--I probably won't, but I'm interested in it, especially since I love MMORPG's and I'd sworn them off in the past.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Been fighting a bad addiction to Injustice: Gods Among Us. Shweet jeeshush, I HATE THOSE FUCKING STAR LABS . . . but I love getting the stars. I'm like Murderface with those damn banana stickers, only they're video game stars.


----------



## BearHug2013

The Dark Lady said:


> Been fighting a bad addiction to Injustice: Gods Among Us. Shweet jeeshush, I HATE THOSE FUCKING STAR LABS . . . but I love getting the stars. I'm like Murderface with those damn banana stickers, only they're video game stars.



I got completely fed up with those: injustice break


Playing oracle of ages, hip-hip horay! For old school:bounce::bow::bounce:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Pre-purchased Saints Row IV. Anyone else?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Pre-purchased Saints Row IV. Anyone else?



I -JUST- saw a trailer for that game, it looks absolutely ridiculous! ..I'm so excited


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still playing Borderlands 2 as Krieg, playing a bit of Saints Row 3, and "Donkey Kong Country Returns" on the Wii with my brother. THAT GAME IS FREAKING HARD OMG. xD


----------



## littlefairywren

KOA. It's like Skyrim has swallowed the Fable series and I'm loving it. The only drawback is that I can't carry as much as I want to.


----------



## Mathias

I bought Far Cry 3 and have been playing it non stop. I'm obsessed with this game!


----------



## gangstadawg

littlefairywren said:


> KOA. It's like Skyrim has swallowed the Fable series and I'm loving it. The only drawback is that I can't carry as much as I want to.



to bad the game company that made the game wont make another game. the game is also worth way more money now.


----------



## CrankySpice

SW:ToR, but only PvP and class missions at this point. Love the PvP.

Neverwinter - enjoying it waaaay more than I expected.


----------



## gangstadawg

well looking at E3 and I can say that the new xbox will suck and prolly wont sale any where near as much as ps4 thanks to there DRM BS.


----------



## Corwynis

HALO 3, Burnout: Paradise, Skyrim, Chrono Cross, Chrono Trigger, and a few others.


----------



## None

The Last of Us, here is my review of it. http://gamingillustrated.com/the-last-of-us-review/


----------



## Jon Blaze

Happy Father's day


----------



## Adamantoise

I've been enjoying making some drum n bass on Music 2000, and beating Emerald Weapon on FFVII-this time without Knights of Round materia or Lv4 Limit Breaks.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Getting back into playing The Sims 3


----------



## Weirdo890

I've been enjoying *XCOM: Enemy Unknown*, at least until my sister and her fiancee moved 100 miles away. Now it's more sporadic. 

Right now, I'm playing *Tetris* for the SNES more.


----------



## Mathias

I bought The Last of Us. It's truly a masterpiece of a game.


----------



## tankyguy

I just got the Deadpool game on Steam.
If you like the comic book character, you'll find the game hilarious.

Unfortunately, the game is unpolished and buggy and it takes away from enjoyment. I'd suggest waiting until it goes on sale for $15.


----------



## Oona

Gears of War. Looooove it. I'm playing through all of them with a friend


----------



## x0emnem0x

Borrowing Transformers: Fall of Cybertron from my sisters boyfriend...


----------



## MrSensible

I've actually been playing the hell out of an awesome old NES RPG lately -- Mother/Earthbound Zero. I've got to say, I'm probably about 75% into it so far (give or take) and it's seriously one of the most impressive NES titles I've played, especially from a technical standpoint. I mean, seamless landscapes that can actually be pretty vast in certain places? To any of you other 90s-era, RPG nerds out there, you know how common the "walking on a world map" thing is, even in some of the more modern-ish titles, so it's pretty impressive that they were able to accomplish a seamless "always in the world" mechanic, given the Nintendo's tech. It's also a lot more in-depth than I expected, overall.

And Melian, if you still drop by this thread at all, you might be amused to know that I seriously went searching through the archives of my inbox to find that tip you gave me on fighting Giygas, haha. I almost didn't do it.... just for the challenge aspect of it, but I figured it was best to heed the advice and skip the bullshit . 

I just wish you could have told me about that big ass robot guy in front of that crypt looking entrance in the desert... The sheer obliteration that ensued... it was humbling, heh. 

(Hi, by the way )


----------



## MrSensible

Sorry for the double post, but in case anyone has been thinking of trying out Borderlands 2 for the PC, Amazon is having an awesome deal on a bundle right now. It's like 22 dollars for Borderlands 2, a season pass which gives you access to all 4 of the DLC packs, and surprisingly, it also comes with the "Game of the year" edition of the first one. 

I'm planning on getting it in the next couple of days. Seems like a good choice for some online, co-op dungeon crawling


----------



## amidsttundra

Currently at sea, so I only have my laptop and some sports management and strategy games.

At home I'll be in hot anticipation of the next era of consoles and hoping new IP's are far more abundant on the new generation instead of the endless cycle of sequels. I suspect that will not be the case though.

Was enjoying the DayZ mod prior to joining my ship.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> I've actually been playing the hell out of an awesome old NES RPG lately -- Mother/Earthbound Zero.



...you wouldn't happen to know of any fan translated Mother/Mother 2 ROMs, would you?


----------



## MrSensible

Forgotten_Futures said:


> ...you wouldn't happen to know of any fan translated Mother/Mother 2 ROMs, would you?



When you say "fan translated", do you mean a translation that's different than what you typically find on a rom site? Personally, I've only ever played Earthbound (mother 2) using the official translation. As for Mother (the one I'm finally playing through now), I'm not sure if it's a direct dump from the original prototype copy, or if it's a slightly different translation. It seems solid, either way.

I did find this on the gbatemp forum, in case you want to check it out - 

"You should consider playing Tomato's English translation for the Mother 1+2 game on GBA. You can find it on http://earthboundcentral.com/" I haven't looked into it myself, but it's apparently a translation being done by the same guy who did the translation for Mother 3.

If you're just looking for the basic roms, you can find both mother 1 and 2 in english at emuparadise.me


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> When you say "fan translated", do you mean a translation that's different than what you typically find on a rom site?



Yes, fan translations tend to be more accurate to the original game text because they are generally not hindered by "censorship" concerns.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Getting myself the Ouya tomorrow! Already got 8gb of ROMs set to go!


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> Sorry for the double post, but in case anyone has been thinking of trying out Borderlands 2 for the PC, Amazon is having an awesome deal on a bundle right now. It's like 22 dollars for Borderlands 2, a season pass which gives you access to all 4 of the DLC packs, and surprisingly, it also comes with the "Game of the year" edition of the first one.
> 
> I'm planning on getting it in the next couple of days. Seems like a good choice for some online, co-op dungeon crawling



screw amazon. its all about the deals on steam.


----------



## MrSensible

gangstadawg said:


> screw amazon. its all about the deals on steam.



Normally I'd agree, but I didn't see any deals like that for BL2 on steam atm. Also, the amazon deal ties directly to steam I think, in that you're supposed to register the codes through the steam launcher.

Really though, it doesn't matter to me where I get it. A good deal is a good deal.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Been playing alittle bit of everything. I am a hard-core gamer afterall haha.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

NYCGabriel said:


> Getting myself the Ouya tomorrow! Already got 8gb of ROMs set to go!



Nice, already got one (kickstarter) but I'm waiting to unbox it until I move.


----------



## flyingsolo101

I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed II, and I'm finding it easier to get into this one, than the first one. Anyone else go through that?


----------



## thatpumpkin

flyingsolo101 said:


> I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed II, and I'm finding it easier to get into this one, than the first one. Anyone else go through that?




Yes! I found ACII to be far more entertaining and captivating. I think its the best of the few I've played.


----------



## thatpumpkin

Speaking of AC, I've been playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf on my 3DS non stop. I'm up for adding anyone if they want to visit my town


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Downloaded *Battlefield 3* from PSN since it was free, I have to admit -- I never expected to enjoy that sort of game this much. I'm doing campaign mode and play it pretty much whenever I don't have guests in my room. 

Also just finished the _Tiny Tina_ DLC for *Borderlands 2*, that was pretty epic. Played it co-op with my boyfriend, hours of fun!


----------



## Mathias

I caved and bought Injustice Gods Among Us because I wanted a fighter that wasn't Street Fighter 4. I can already do some pretty decent combos with Bane, but not good enough where I feel safe taking him online. I need a new Fightpad for that. And a mic so I can trash talk.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Cannot wait for GTA V...


----------



## tankyguy

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Cannot wait for GTA V...



I just say today's new trailer and picked my jaw up off the floor.

The implication that the three main characters are just living their lives and you can jump in and out of their bodies at will is amazing. It's like Grand Theft Sims.


----------



## elina86

For the last few days I've been playing 
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons 
and The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages.


----------



## MrSensible

Your Plump Princess said:


> Downloaded *Battlefield 3* from PSN since it was free, I have to admit -- I never expected to enjoy that sort of game this much. I'm doing campaign mode and play it pretty much whenever I don't have guests in my room.
> 
> Also just finished the _Tiny Tina_ DLC for *Borderlands 2*, that was pretty epic. Played it co-op with my boyfriend, hours of fun!



Nice! Glad to see I'm not the only around here with the Borderlands itch lately. I just picked it up, but I haven't had much time for playing it yet. Fortunately, the deal I bought came with just about everything (minus the new classes ), so I shouldn't run out of anything to do for awhile.

Speaking of co-op, I'd love to set some sessions up around here, at some point, if anyone else is ever interested. Single player gets a bit dull after awhile.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I been playing Grand Theft Auto 4 again, because I can't wait til GTA5 comes out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MrSensible said:


> Nice! Glad to see I'm not the only around here with the Borderlands itch lately. I just picked it up, but I haven't had much time for playing it yet. Fortunately, the deal I bought came with just about everything (minus the new classes ), so I shouldn't run out of anything to do for awhile.
> 
> Speaking of co-op, I'd love to set some sessions up around here, at some point, if anyone else is ever interested. Single player gets a bit dull after awhile.


Did you play the first one? I tried playing the first one on single-player once, absolutely terrible. Playing splitscreen? Less unbearable, still terrible. 

In my opinion though? BL2 > BL1, I'd LOVE to see them make a third one. 

Let me correct myself.

I'd love to see them make a third one and some special bundle thing with LOTS OF STUFF AND GOODIES AND TRINKETS AND GAH.


Have you seen the Loot Chest bundles Gearbox sometimes offers? Next time they go on sale, my boyfriend has already set aside the money for one for us. I legitimately cried a little when they sold out by time we got the money together. 

I swear I might only be slightly obsessed with Borderlands. <.<;


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I been playing Grand Theft Auto 4 again, because I can't wait til GTA5 comes out.



GTA 5 will be the best GTA yet.


----------



## thatpumpkin

elina86 said:


> For the last few days I've been playing
> The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
> and The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages.



On the original Game Boy Color or their 3DS re-release?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HeavyDuty24 said:


> GTA 5 will be the best GTA yet.



I can't wait to see how massive the world in GTA 5 will be and all the things you can do.


----------



## MrSensible

Your Plump Princess said:


> Did you play the first one? I tried playing the first one on single-player once, absolutely terrible. Playing splitscreen? Less unbearable, still terrible.
> 
> In my opinion though? BL2 > BL1, I'd LOVE to see them make a third one.
> 
> Let me correct myself.
> 
> I'd love to see them make a third one and some special bundle thing with LOTS OF STUFF AND GOODIES AND TRINKETS AND GAH.
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Loot Chest bundles Gearbox sometimes offers? Next time they go on sale, my boyfriend has already set aside the money for one for us. I legitimately cried a little when they sold out by time we got the money together.
> 
> I swear I might only be slightly obsessed with Borderlands. <.<;



It's funny you mention that because that's the general consensus I've been getting from people who have played both BL1 and BL2--that the second one is superior in pretty much every way. I've played the first one numerous times, and I'm with you on how lackluster the single player campaign can be. I never even got to the DLC for it because I just couldn't muster the interest to keep going for very long. It was way more fun when I played it with my roommates, but even then, it just seemed lacking. 

Despite all that, the game had an awesome foundation/potential to be something great, and after reading and watching a ton of reviews, it looks like they finally hit the mark with second one. I still haven't had a chance to try it (been away from my gaming PC for close to a week now), but I plan to veg out as soon as I get back home .

I don't think I've seen the chest bundles yet, but they sound bad ass! I'll definitely keep an eye out for them. And I'm with you on BL3. Heck, I'd be thrilled if they eventually made an mmorpg adaptation for Borderlands, with the same kind of awesome randomized loot generation. The online gaming worlds needs more of that kind of thing...


----------



## elina86

thatpumpkin said:


> On the original Game Boy Color or their 3DS re-release?



3DS re-release


----------



## amidsttundra

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I can't wait to see how massive the world in GTA 5 will be and all the things you can do.



I'm hoping it gets a port onto the next generation as my fun money is now reserved for the PS4...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MrSensible said:


> It's funny you mention that because that's the general consensus I've been getting from people who have played both BL1 and BL2--that the second one is superior in pretty much every way. I've played the first one numerous times, and I'm with you on how lackluster the single player campaign can be. I never even got to the DLC for it because I just couldn't muster the interest to keep going for very long. It was way more fun when I played it with my roommates, but even then, it just seemed lacking.
> 
> Despite all that, the game had an awesome foundation/potential to be something great, and after reading and watching a ton of reviews, it looks like they finally hit the mark with second one. I still haven't had a chance to try it (been away from my gaming PC for close to a week now), but I plan to veg out as soon as I get back home .
> 
> I don't think I've seen the chest bundles yet, but they sound bad ass! I'll definitely keep an eye out for them. And I'm with you on BL3. Heck, I'd be thrilled if they eventually made an mmorpg adaptation for Borderlands, with the same kind of awesome randomized loot generation. The online gaming worlds needs more of that kind of thing...



I played both on PS3, I enjoyed the first one, but I LOVED the second. My boyfriend and I have beat it 3 times now, twice before buying the DLC. 
Definitely a co-op game though, and COMPLETELY AGREE! If they made an MMORPG version I think it'd be phenomenal, but I don't know if they could quite handle making it. I just hope there is a future for BL and that it keeps going on the up-swing. 

Oh! This was the last Loot Chest they sold! 






All that? Only $100. 
Oh, how I wept.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

amidsttundra said:


> I'm hoping it gets a port onto the next generation as my fun money is now reserved for the PS4...



Its being released on Playstation 3 and Xbox 360


----------



## Jim Miller

I have really, really, _really_ been wanting to play the _Final Fantasy XIII_ trilogy, the last installment of which isn't even out yet. I don't have a PS3, though. Does anyone know if the PS4 will play PS3/2/1 discs and/or have a virtual store like the Wii?


----------



## MrSensible

Your Plump Princess said:


> I played both on PS3, I enjoyed the first one, but I LOVED the second. My boyfriend and I have beat it 3 times now, twice before buying the DLC.
> Definitely a co-op game though, and COMPLETELY AGREE! If they made an MMORPG version I think it'd be phenomenal, but I don't know if they could quite handle making it. I just hope there is a future for BL and that it keeps going on the up-swing.
> 
> Oh! This was the last Loot Chest they sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that? Only $100.
> Oh, how I wept.



Very nice . When you said Loot Chest, I thought that was just a figure of speech (kind of like how Blizzard calls their bundles "battle chests") but wow, you meant that quite literally I see . That's really bad ass. I guess they're just "limited time" items?

Yeah, just having an mmorpg with a random loot system in general would be nice (versus that "Have to raid for everything" mentality that I frankly can't stand), but aside from that old grandfather of the genre, Asheron's Call, I can't think of any others =/. That needs to change.

Oh by the way, in case you weren't aware, Steam is having a 66% off sale for all of their Borderlands 2 stuff for approximately the next 4 hours and 20 minutes. I got my friend/roommate the game, along with the season pass, for 20 bucks (since he missed the amazon deal that I got.) You can also get the extra classes for like $3.33, so it's a good time to pick them up if you're missing any of them. Then there's the outfits going for like 33 cents I think, etc. These flash deals are great, but they're not bullshitting about it being gone in a flash, heh.


----------



## thatpumpkin

elina86 said:


> 3DS re-release



Nice. I bought oracle of seasons but got quickly distracted by Animal Crossing


----------



## MrSensible

Anyone messed around with Saint's Row: The Third, by chance? I'm not really the biggest GTA-ish fan in the world, but this game is looking pretty interesting (especially the co-op mode.) It's going for $7.50 on steam right now for the next 6 and a half hours, and even though that's really cheap, my resources are a bit limited, so I'm on the fence about it.

Any opinions on the game?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

MrSensible said:


> Anyone messed around with Saint's Row: The Third, by chance? I'm not really the biggest GTA-ish fan in the world, but this game is looking pretty interesting (especially the co-op mode.) It's going for $7.50 on steam right now for the next 6 and a half hours, and even though that's really cheap, my resources are a bit limited, so I'm on the fence about it.
> 
> Any opinions on the game?



I played Saints Row The Third and I enjoyed it. I like some things in the game like zombies, fighter jets, and the ability to be immortial. I like the person customizng in Saints Row 2 better though. So in conclusion, its a good game but I'm still like Saints Row 2 a lot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I played Saints Row The Third and I enjoyed it. I like some things in the game like zombies, fighter jets, and the ability to be immortial. I like the person customizng in Saints Row 2 better though. So in conclusion, its a good game but I'm still like Saints Row 2 a lot.


I love the Saints Row games, _especially_ the third!  

[The only thing it lacks are my favorite missions from 2 -- Insurance Fraud! but besides that, it's a good game, still lots of fun in my opinion]


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> I love the Saints Row games, _especially_ the third!
> 
> [The only thing it lacks are my favorite missions from 2 -- Insurance Fraud! but besides that, it's a good game, still lots of fun in my opinion]



I only have a few friends on PSN and they don't have it. Is it fun to play alone?


----------



## MrSensible

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I played Saints Row The Third and I enjoyed it. I like some things in the game like zombies, fighter jets, and the ability to be immortial. I like the person customizng in Saints Row 2 better though. So in conclusion, its a good game but I'm still like Saints Row 2 a lot.





Your Plump Princess said:


> I love the Saints Row games, _especially_ the third!
> 
> [The only thing it lacks are my favorite missions from 2 -- Insurance Fraud! but besides that, it's a good game, still lots of fun in my opinion]



After thinking about the other games I still have yet to go through (like BL2), I decided to hold off on Saint's Row. I read that it apparently goes on sale pretty often, so I'll probably just get it on the next one.

Regardless, thanks for the info .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> I only have a few friends on PSN and they don't have it. Is it fun to play alone?


I found it to be fun solo, too.


----------



## MrSensible

*Finally* started Borderlands 2 this morning and...wow, even just an hour in and I'm already effing loving it . Just the little details like better/more witty dialogue, more interesting gun part variations, and AI that seems considerably better than the first. It really seems like an improvement in every way and I haven't even scratched the surface yet. Definitely glad I took the plunge and bought it.

Kind of regret not getting Saint's Row though...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> *Finally* started Borderlands 2 this morning and...wow, even just an hour in and I'm already effing loving it . Just the little details like better/more witty dialogue, more interesting gun part variations, and AI that seems considerably better than the first. It really seems like an improvement in every way and I haven't even scratched the surface yet. Definitely glad I took the plunge and bought it.



I think the only part of Borderlands 2 I *don't* like, is that I distinctly recall initial advertising saying you'd be able to customize guns, and you can't...


----------



## MrSensible

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I think the only part of Borderlands 2 I *don't* like, is that I distinctly recall initial advertising saying you'd be able to customize guns, and you can't...



Ah, I wasn't aware of that. Up until recently, I hadn't really looked into BL2 very much, as I didn't really have much time (or money) for gaming. Once I saw it on sale though, I couldn't pass it up for the price.

I agree though--it would have been an awesome addition to be able to customize/personalize our guns. Perhaps they'll add that option in the next iteration.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Got sniped by steam. Borderlands 2 >.<


----------



## MrSensible

Just sold a few things, and went on a little steam shopping spree:

_
Fallout 3 - Game of the Year edition - $5
Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate edition - $5
Sacred Gold edition - $2.49 (And I also bought a copy for a friend.)
_
Ok... not so much a spree yet, but I've got my eye on quite few more in the event they go back on sale:

_
Two Worlds Collection (Might be getting one for a friend also.)
Saint's Row: The Third Full Package (Still kicking myself in the ass for not getting it a few days ago.)
Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition 
Fallout Collection (Possibly...)
Torchlight II 
Dead Island (Not so sure on this one.)
_

All in all, if I'm able to get everything on sale, It shouldn't be more than around 50 or 60 dollars in total, which is awesome for the amount of time-killer you get here. Freaking love these summer sales :wubu:.


----------



## MrSensible

Jon Blaze said:


> Got sniped by steam. Borderlands 2 >.<



Nice . Hope you've had better luck than I have with getting it to run properly on a Nvidia card. I've been having some weird fps issues, despite having a pretty nice upper-mid range system.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final-ly rolleyes finished Final Fantasy V recently for Playstation. Neo ExDeath was not as tough to beat as I thought he'd be...but I still can't beat those 'Omega' things in the dungeon... >,<


----------



## Jon Blaze

MrSensible said:


> Nice . Hope you've had better luck than I have with getting it to run properly on a Nvidia card. I've been having some weird fps issues, despite having a pretty nice upper-mid range system.



I have a 1gb nvidia 630m on a i7 quad core laptop. It's running smooth for me, but I'm on mid level settings.


----------



## MrSensible

Jon Blaze said:


> I have a 1gb nvidia 630m on a i7 quad core laptop. It's running smooth for me, but I'm on mid level settings.



I'm using a GTX 560 Ti 448 1.2GB with a i5-3570k 4.2ghz and, for the most part, it runs above 60fps at all times, at near max settings. There seems to be some compatibility issues with the Nvidia drivers though that cause the fps to sometimes drop down to 30 when viewing the interface windows. It also drops below 60 at places that shouldn't even cause it to break a sweat.

After manually altering some of the ini file settings, it works pretty flawlessly now. I had to turn off dynamic shadows though, which I didn't want to have to do, heh. Ah well, the game still looks awesome, regardless.


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> Just sold a few things, and went on a little steam shopping spree:
> 
> _
> Fallout 3 - Game of the Year edition - $5
> Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate edition - $5
> Sacred Gold edition - $2.49 (And I also bought a copy for a friend.)
> _
> Ok... not so much a spree yet, but I've got my eye on quite few more in the event they go back on sale:
> 
> _
> Two Worlds Collection (Might be getting one for a friend also.)
> Saint's Row: The Third Full Package (Still kicking myself in the ass for not getting it a few days ago.)
> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition
> Fallout Collection (Possibly...)
> Torchlight II
> Dead Island (Not so sure on this one.)
> _
> 
> All in all, if I'm able to get everything on sale, It shouldn't be more than around 50 or 60 dollars in total, which is awesome for the amount of time-killer you get here. Freaking love these summer sales :wubu:.



since you have fallout 3 and NV its time to start getting mods for it. weapon and armor mods are the shit. I just DLED a armor mod pack that included the MCs armor from halo 4 (its a ripped model from halo 4).


----------



## MrSensible

gangstadawg said:


> since you have fallout 3 and NV its time to start getting mods for it. weapon and armor mods are the shit. I just DLED a armor mod pack that included the MCs armor from halo 4 (its a ripped model from halo 4).



Yeah, I'm definitely going to start looking into mods once I get into the games. I've been side-tracked with Borderlands 2 lately so I haven't messed with them much yet. Speaking of which, have any recommendations for decent mod sites? I'm pretty out of the loop.


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going to start looking into mods once I get into the games. I've been side-tracked with Borderlands 2 lately so I haven't messed with them much yet. Speaking of which, have any recommendations for decent mod sites? I'm pretty out of the loop.



I have a shit ton of em. falloutnvnexus is one of the bigger ones but VGU network is my fav for stuff that cant be added to nexus. also if you have skyrim I got a ton of em as well. also check out my facebook pics. I got mod pics posted on it.


----------



## Mathias

I'm playing through Bioshock Infinite and I'm almost finished with it. I'm just not sure what to play next if I have the time. I bought Max Payne 3 for PS3 and might go for that considering the PC version was a hassle.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Logged on to Steam and noticed XCOM: Enemy Unknown was on sale for 4 more minutes!

Bought it and the DLC in record time = P


----------



## DKnight00

Halfway through Last of Us, bought MGS Legacy, and also playing Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Now that my boyfriend is here, we're retro-gaming! 

SNES games: Turtles in Time, Super Mario World, Lost Vikings 2

Sega games: Power Rangers [the movie], Boogerman, Spiderman


Also been playing *Army of Two* on the PS3 since we can only play co-op while he's here since I don't have Devils Cartel yet ><


----------



## MrSensible

gangstadawg said:


> I have a shit ton of em. falloutnvnexus is one of the bigger ones but VGU network is my fav for stuff that cant be added to nexus. also if you have skyrim I got a ton of em as well. also check out my facebook pics. I got mod pics posted on it.



Thanks a lot man . I'll check both of them out as soon as I start playing the games. I also picked up the Fallout collection for less than 3 bucks, so I've got that to screw around with too.

I haven't bought Skyrim yet if you can believe that (I'm typically broke, so I usually wait until stuff goes to the "bargain bin" before I buy it--regardless on how long it takes for that to happen, heh), but I'll probably get it during the winter sale of something.

Thanks again.


----------



## gangstadawg

MrSensible said:


> Thanks a lot man . I'll check both of them out as soon as I start playing the games. I also picked up the Fallout collection for less than 3 bucks, so I've got that to screw around with too.
> 
> I haven't bought Skyrim yet if you can believe that (I'm typically broke, so I usually wait until stuff goes to the "bargain bin" before I buy it--regardless on how long it takes for that to happen, heh), but I'll probably get it during the winter sale of something.
> 
> Thanks again.



no prob man.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

XCOM: Enemy Unknown was good, and fun, but too short and low on replay value to be worth the $40 it would have been without the Steam Summer Sale. So, yay Steam Summer Sale!


----------



## DKnight00

gangstadawg said:


> I have a shit ton of em. falloutnvnexus is one of the bigger ones but VGU network is my fav for stuff that cant be added to nexus. also if you have skyrim I got a ton of em as well. also check out my facebook pics. I got mod pics posted on it.



I'm thinking of updating my PC to play something more than Sims/Spore and League of Legends haha, I'm crazy about F:NV and played a ton of Skyrim.. but both on 360. I saw a fat mod for Skyrim in action, but never saw a location for it. Do you know of any mods like that for F:NV and Skyrim ? I was also thinking of spending time creating a few mods myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I picked up a game on steam called "don't starve." I love it. It's a survival game, it's Just got a great look to it and I really dig the play. 

Also playing through borderlands 2 and recently Downloaded a game called "Dota 2" on steam. We'll see how that goes


----------



## gangstadawg

DKnight00 said:


> I'm thinking of updating my PC to play something more than Sims/Spore and League of Legends haha, I'm crazy about F:NV and played a ton of Skyrim.. but both on 360. I saw a fat mod for Skyrim in action, but never saw a location for it. Do you know of any mods like that for F:NV and Skyrim ? I was also thinking of spending time creating a few mods myself.



I know of a few. most body mods are breast and booty mods though. there is one out that adds bouncing breast and booties to skyrim.


----------



## Deacone

Still playing World of Warcraft until something interesting comes my way.

I do wish that they'd hurry up with the mass effect reboot or whatever they're doing, I've played the trilogy 4 damn times. lol


----------



## Archetypus

I pre-ordered the new AC and got this bad motherfucker. Todd McFarlane!







Anyhow, I'm playing DISHONORED. It's like Bioshock meets Splinter Cell with steampunk elements. Also, Ken Levine announces DLC for Infinite today!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

DKnight00 said:


> I'm thinking of updating my PC to play something more than Sims/Spore and League of Legends haha, I'm crazy about F:NV and played a ton of Skyrim.. but both on 360. I saw a fat mod for Skyrim in action, but never saw a location for it. Do you know of any mods like that for F:NV and Skyrim ? I was also thinking of spending time creating a few mods myself.



Look for the CBBE mod. You can do some interesting proportion work with the models = P


----------



## Jon Blaze

One round of borderlands 2 down with the commando. Quite the game in my opinion. I originally avoided it because I wanted the option of first and third person, but it's way too much fun.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sega GT Online on the original Xbox.


----------



## Amaranthine

https://www.humblebundle.com

The current bundle is pretty great! Hopefully everyone's already aware of HB, but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Adamantoise

The first time I've played Streets of Rage 2 in a while, and man did I suck! >,< I mean, wow.


----------



## tankyguy

I've been wasting copious amounts of time on the Firefall open beta.
It's like Serious Sam, Tribes and Starship Troopers were fused into a human being and that person was then elected President of Good MMO Shooters.

The game has a lot of potential and (at least currently) is doing free-to-play the right way, so I kicked them some support money.


----------



## elina86

Yoshi's Story (downloaded from Virtual Console)


----------



## gangstadawg

tankyguy said:


> I've been wasting copious amounts of time on the Firefall open beta.
> It's like Serious Sam, Tribes and Starship Troopers were fused into a human being and that person was then elected President of Good MMO Shooters.
> 
> The game has a lot of potential and (at least currently) is doing free-to-play the right way, so I kicked them some support money.



have you played planetside 2 yet. its like halo, cod, battlefield had a baby and it was the offspring.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com
> 
> The current bundle is pretty great! Hopefully everyone's already aware of HB, but just wanted to throw it out there.



Damn, it figures that would become available right after I buy two of the games I wanted from that list, directly off of Steam--when I could have bought all 3 and still paid less :doh:. Not to mention, being able to contribute to the drive at the same time would have been a win/win. I really can't complain about the $7.50 I paid for SR3 though. It's addictive as hell and worth at least 4 times that, in my opinion. I've avoided the GTA-flavored titles over the years because I didn't think I'd care much for the style, but after playing SR for a bit, I'm seriously thinking about finally going through them all.

Also, for any of you that haven't tried Sacred 2, if you like action rpgs similar to the Diablo series, in a world the size of a mini mmo, you should consider checking it out. The character building is top notch as well. My friend and I have been meaning to get back into it, and I'd love to put some co-op sessions together at some point.



tankyguy said:


> I've been wasting copious amounts of time on the Firefall open beta.
> It's like Serious Sam, Tribes and Starship Troopers were fused into a human being and that person was then elected President of Good MMO Shooters.
> 
> The game has a lot of potential and (at least currently) is doing free-to-play the right way, so I kicked them some support money.



I messed around with Firefall a little while back, and was genuinely impressed with what I saw. It's nice to see some shooter style mmos (other than Planetside) making their way into the scene. I've had about all I can stand of generic hotbar, rotation-driven combat systems, quite frankly. I'll have to check it out again.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> I messed around with Firefall a little while back, and was genuinely impressed with what I saw. It's nice to see some shooter style mmos (other than Planetside) making their way into the scene. I've had about all I can stand of generic hotbar, rotation-driven combat systems, quite frankly. I'll have to check it out again.



There's supposed to be a decent-sized content patch coming in late August to coincide with the Gamescom expo in Germany. That may be a good time to return and check how the game has progressed.


----------



## Adamantoise

Streets of Rage 3 and Columns on Sega Mega Drive (Genesis).


----------



## MrSensible

tankyguy said:


> There's supposed to be a decent-sized content patch coming in late August to coincide with the Gamescom expo in Germany. That may be a good time to return and check how the game has progressed.



Great to hear . Shortly after you posted, I happened to get an e-mail from Red 5 Studios about how overwhelmed their servers were in the open beta commencement -- I'd say that's promising news, heh. 

Thanks for the heads up; I'll definitely be checking it out again soon.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've had SW:TOR installed for ages and never touched it. Finally did. Liking it.


----------



## DKnight00

Shadow of the Colossus on PS3 from that Ico bundle.. beat last of us.. might play a bunch of RPGs and strategy games soon though. 

As for MMOs, I usually don't get into them, and havent played any extensively for the past 4+ years or so.... actually thinking of getting Final Fantasy: RR, and/or Elder Scrolls Online... wasnt interested in either game, at all, initially. But the more I check them out as they developed, I'm seriously thinking of getting them.

Not sure if anyone else here is interested in any of those games here though ?


----------



## DKnight00

MrSensible said:


> I really can't complain about the $7.50 I paid for SR3 though. It's addictive as hell and worth at least 4 times that, in my opinion. I've avoided the GTA-flavored titles over the years because I didn't think I'd care much for the style, but after playing SR for a bit, I'm seriously thinking about finally going through them all.



I really liked SR2 much more than SR3. From a technical stand-point, SR3 has better mechanics, and tons of crazy new ideas, leveling up etc. But they took away from the story I feel quite a bit, as well as the customization options for the main character and vehicles. 

That game surprised me a bit, I really didn't expect to get into the story/characters as much as I did between SR1 to 2.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

DKnight00 said:


> Shadow of the Colossus on PS3 from that Ico bundle.. beat last of us.. might play a bunch of RPGs and strategy games soon though.
> 
> As for MMOs, I usually don't get into them, and havent played any extensively for the past 4+ years or so.... actually thinking of getting Final Fantasy: RR, and/or Elder Scrolls Online... wasnt interested in either game, at all, initially. But the more I check them out as they developed, I'm seriously thinking of getting them.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else here is interested in any of those games here though ?



I'm definitely interested in ES:O.


----------



## willowmoon

Playing a little bit of Mega Man 6 on the NES and some Fallout 3. I've completely given up on trying to go anywhere on Dark Souls for the 360 ... if you've ever played the game, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DKnight00

willowmoon said:


> Playing a little bit of Mega Man 6 on the NES and some Fallout 3. I've completely given up on trying to go anywhere on Dark Souls for the 360 ... if you've ever played the game, you know what I'm talking about.



I love Dark Souls !! One of my fav games this console gen. I try to combat the trolls by aiding other players when they summon me, but I think sometime before Dark Souls 2 comes out, I really need to try and get all the achievements/trophies for it


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been absorbed in Sims3 again. I pick it up for a few months a year and play until i'm burned out.


----------



## MrSensible

DKnight00 said:


> I really liked SR2 much more than SR3. From a technical stand-point, SR3 has better mechanics, and tons of crazy new ideas, leveling up etc. But they took away from the story I feel quite a bit, as well as the customization options for the main character and vehicles.
> 
> That game surprised me a bit, I really didn't expect to get into the story/characters as much as I did between SR1 to 2.



Ha, it's funny you mention that -- that seems to be the general consensus on the steam forums as well. I'm one of the people that never played the first two, so I didn't really have any kind of expectations for the game. On its own merits, it's an entertaining and humorous game, but I have to admit that I haven't finished it yet, so it's hard to make a real judgement. 

I'll probably try the first two once I get done with this one.


----------



## MrSensible

DKnight00 said:


> Shadow of the Colossus on PS3 from that Ico bundle.. beat last of us.. might play a bunch of RPGs and strategy games soon though.
> 
> As for MMOs, I usually don't get into them, and havent played any extensively for the past 4+ years or so.... actually thinking of getting Final Fantasy: RR, and/or Elder Scrolls Online... wasnt interested in either game, at all, initially. But the more I check them out as they developed, I'm seriously thinking of getting them.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else here is interested in any of those games here though ?





Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm definitely interested in ES:O.



I had been keeping up with FFXIV: ARR for a while, but as I'm more of a casual gamer these days, I'm not sure there would be much for someone like me to do in the game. It seems like they're going for a more old school "vanilla WoW" approach to an end game and I doubt I'd have the time for it. Plus, I've never been a raiding fan in general.

I've still got my eye on ESO and EQ Next though. 



willowmoon said:


> Playing a little bit of Mega Man 6 on the NES and some Fallout 3. I've completely given up on trying to go anywhere on Dark Souls for the 360 ... if you've ever played the game, you know what I'm talking about.



Nothing like the classics! I tried going through Mega Man 3 about a month ago and yeah, that wasn't going to happen. There's like two or three bosses that I can clear (one of which I use an energy tank) and the rest... fuck. I just don't think I'm ambidextrous and/or coordinated enough for Mega Man games anymore .

And speaking of Fallout, I decided to go through them in order and so far, I've put about 14 hours into the first one. It's a top-down, isometric view and the interface is very dated, but I've been enjoying it. It's surpsingly more free-form and open than I was expecting. I'm also digging the oldschool, turn-based combat. I hear the second one is much better, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SWTOR is fun so far, minor account glitches aside. I've put some money into it but haven't decided to sub yet. So far I've made three characters, all Sith: an Inquisitor (playing evil), a Bounty Hunter (playing "with scruples"), and a Warrior (playing CN). Enjoy the BH most for the fact I don't have to close with everything to kill it, and the Warrior for the sheer ability to chain mobs without having to rest constantly (although having a healer companion (like my BH) would be REALLY HELPFUL!)


----------



## wjn319

I played SWTOR for a while. The end game got really boring with just running dailies. 

I'm really into World of Tanks and I'm also playing World of Warplanes from the same company. 

I have a PS4 on pre-order along with the new Call of Duty Ghosts. 

I still have my PS3 and I still need to finish Arkham City. 

I'm also considering getting the new XBox but I'm not sure if the console exclusives will warrant it just yet.


----------



## freakyfred

A new store opened up recently and was able to snap up some games dirt cheap. Got Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed, which I'm enjoying so far, and Vanquish, which I heard is a lot like Metal Gear Rising. I'm going through Metal Gear withdrawals okay.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

wjn319 said:


> I played SWTOR for a while. The end game got really boring with just running dailies.



CoH was the same way, but the suffusion of classes, each with their own story, should make the game last a decent amount of time. I'm doing my darnedest to treat it like a single-player title (aside from basic MMO etiquette, which many of the other players seem to lack = P). Considering I didn't "finish" CoH with many of the classes I had made chars for before the game died, I don't foresee any real problems on that front, especially since my available gaming time is extremely low right now.


----------



## wjn319

Forgotten_Futures said:


> CoH was the same way, but the suffusion of classes, each with their own story, should make the game last a decent amount of time. I'm doing my darnedest to treat it like a single-player title (aside from basic MMO etiquette, which many of the other players seem to lack = P). Considering I didn't "finish" CoH with many of the classes I had made chars for before the game died, I don't foresee any real problems on that front, especially since my available gaming time is extremely low right now.



I thought I was the same way. I hope you don't get disappointed like I did when you finish the story lines.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Warframe, from Steam. Assault rifle space ninjas, baby!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

wjn319 said:


> I thought I was the same way. I hope you don't get disappointed like I did when you finish the story lines.



KOTOR and KOTOR 2 are fun to go back through once in a while, and they really only have one storyline. While the background missions are identical between classes (at least on a per-faction basis), the individual classes each have their own storyline, so if you want to experience them all, you have to drive all 8 classes up through 50 levels (55 with the new (non-free) expansion).


----------



## Mathias

Right now I'm playing through the entire Sly Cooper series.


----------



## DKnight00

Replaying GTA IV since I never actually beat it, nor its expansions/DLC... might also try starting Metal Gear Legacy sometime this weekend as well. 

Also, ESO seems to be shaping up well, I may not get FF:RR, and just wait for ESO.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Got the weirdest inclination to play dungeon keeper 2 again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I started playing this MMOFPS called Vurden that's in Beta. it's a WWI FPS, it's been a good time kill and also finally playing through sleeping dogs. Bought it, played it for about two hours and never picked it up again.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Been replaying God of War III since I never beat it on Chaos Mode. Other than that, I've been pretty psyched for the Zatanna download they're releasing on Injustice soon! EEEEEEE, I get to play as myself!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just bought MAjora's Mask on the wii virtural console. I haven't played this in many years


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Once my PS3 stops freezing and being a DICK I'll be playing more *Ducktales *_Remastered_!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Your Plump Princess said:


> Once my PS3 stops freezing and being a DICK I'll be playing more *Ducktales *_Remastered_!



Is it the same or different as the classic?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## HottiMegan

ARGHHH!! I was playing Majora's Mask and many hours of play and Alex turned the Wii off.. all that damn time played LOST cuz if you don't save at an owl, you start from day one.. SO CRAPPY!! I'm livid but don't want him to feel too terrible.  Stupid games that don't auto save suck. I'm almost ready to quit.


----------



## DKnight00

HottiMegan said:


> ARGHHH!! I was playing Majora's Mask and many hours of play and Alex turned the Wii off.. all that damn time played LOST cuz if you don't save at an owl, you start from day one.. SO CRAPPY!! I'm livid but don't want him to feel too terrible.  Stupid games that don't auto save suck. I'm almost ready to quit.



Don't quit ! I love that game !!!! 

inFAMOUS just came in the mail for me so playing through that a bit.. Uncharted 1&2 as well as Disgaea 3 comes tomorrow.. and then a couple PS1 RPGs hopefully on Monday if not Saturday... stocking up on all the PS games that interest me since I got it about a month ago... going to work/school will be painful for the next few weeks....


----------



## elina86

I just cleared the one part of Kirby's Adventure Wii 
that I hadn't managed to clear until today: The True Arena

Using Stone it took me a few tries to do it. I had previously 
made it to Round 11 at best using either Sword or Spear.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> ARGHHH!! I was playing Majora's Mask and many hours of play and Alex turned the Wii off.. all that damn time played LOST cuz if you don't save at an owl, you start from day one.. SO CRAPPY!! I'm livid but don't want him to feel too terrible.  Stupid games that don't auto save suck. I'm almost ready to quit.



But you repeatedly start from Day One = P

Hell, I've done the Song of Rewinding (I forget its exact name) with literally seconds to spare. Only to start again...


----------



## elina86

Forgotten_Futures said:


> But you repeatedly start from Day One = P
> 
> Hell, I've done the Song of Rewinding (I forget its exact name) with literally seconds to spare. Only to start again...



The name of the song is the Song of Time


----------



## HottiMegan

I went back and started again. I played while hubs was called back into work and the kdis were in bed. Now i'm basically ahead of where i was. I was just mad i had all those masks acquired and had to get them again. I had a low tolerance for screw ups.. yesterday and today have had nothing but one crappy thing after another happen.


----------



## Mathias

I bought some PS3 Elite headphones and now I might replay some games I've finished just to experience them with surround sound again. 

If anyone wants to game with me my PSN ID is Matty_Matt24. Send me a message!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

elina86 said:


> The name of the song is the Song of Time



I thought so, but it's been a while, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## willowmoon

HottiMegan said:


> ARGHHH!! I was playing Majora's Mask and many hours of play and Alex turned the Wii off.. all that damn time played LOST cuz if you don't save at an owl, you start from day one.. SO CRAPPY!! I'm livid but don't want him to feel too terrible.  Stupid games that don't auto save suck. I'm almost ready to quit.



Majora's Mask owned my ass when I first bought it. It was the only game where I wound up buying the strategy guide the next day because I was so lost. I had no problem with Ocarina of Time, but this game gave me fits. 

Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> Majora's Mask owned my ass when I first bought it. It was the only game where I wound up buying the strategy guide the next day because I was so lost. I had no problem with Ocarina of Time, but this game gave me fits.
> 
> Still enjoyed it though.



Yeah, there is so much that just isn't obvious. So many small games too! I am using the internet this time around. I don't know where that strategy guide i had might be.. i know it's in a box somewhere..


----------



## DKnight00

HottiMegan said:


> Yeah, there is so much that just isn't obvious. So many small games too! I am using the internet this time around. I don't know where that strategy guide i had might be.. i know it's in a box somewhere..



Man all this Zelda talk, I'm about to start up Ocarina of Time then Majora's Mask again..... been addicted to Disgaea 3 for now... still waiting on Jade Cocoon to come in though  cant wait to get my hands on it again.

Also, Saint's Row 4 is coming in tomorrow from gamefly ... while I didn't like the third one all that much, I really just want to check out the character creation for it, and maybe play the first 4 hours or so before sending it back... unless I actually wind up liking it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

HottiMegan said:


> Yeah, there is so much that just isn't obvious. So many small games too! I am using the internet this time around. I don't know where that strategy guide i had might be.. i know it's in a box somewhere..



Just use www.gamefaqs.com



DKnight00 said:


> Also, Saint's Row 4 is coming in tomorrow from gamefly ... while I didn't like the third one all that much, I really just want to check out the character creation for it, and maybe play the first 4 hours or so before sending it back... unless I actually wind up liking it.



Oo, that's out now? I knew there was a good reason I hadn't bothered subbing to TOR yet...


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Just use www.gamefaqs.com


That's my go-to place for most game help  I had an app for it once up on a time on my phone.. but my phone sucks and had to remove a lot.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Really liking SR4 so far. And by, "really liking," I mean, "it's 10AM and I just played this game for nearly 12 hours straight."

I need a nap.


----------



## tankyguy

SR4 is a very fine capstone to the whole quadrilogy.

I wonder if it will manage substantial DLC.
Maybe escalate things even further and have the Saints' leader make a power play against an omnipotent being and end up restoring Earth?


----------



## DKnight00

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Really liking SR4 so far. And by, "really liking," I mean, "it's 10AM and I just played this game for nearly 12 hours straight."
> 
> I need a nap.





tankyguy said:


> SR4 is a very fine capstone to the whole quadrilogy.
> 
> I wonder if it will manage substantial DLC.
> Maybe escalate things even further and have the Saints' leader make a power play against an omnipotent being and end up restoring Earth?



Great that you guys are liking it... I'm not really into it anymore, only played for about 2-3 hours in... I'll keep it for now and send it back much later. A bunch of games came in from Amazon for me, so I'm going to be hooked on Jade Cocoon and Birth by Sleep for the foreseeable future..... really need to study for this test though !!! :doh:


----------



## MrSensible

I'm still going through some of the games I bought during the steam sale (Fallout namely, as well as Borderlands 1 & 2 and Torchlight.) I would have been done with a few of them by now but I've been crazy busy for the last couple of weeks. I also have this insatiable itch that's ever present, whenever I'm not playing an mmo of some kind, and I end up spending free time scouting for something new, heh. It's kind of a problem. I guess I just like the feeling of being around other people, whereas with the single player games (and even the coop, to a lesser extent), I get a somewhat lonely feeling out of them.

That being the case, I've been looking around for online games I haven't put through the paces yet. I've played so many over the years that there really aren't many I haven't at least sampled. On that short list is DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online) and possibly, the Japanese version of Phantasy Star Online 2 -- as I get the feeling it will be awhile before it's officially released to the states. The latter is at the top of my list (I was a huge PSO fan), but I'm not particularly looking forward to having to register on the site. Lucky for me, my mom happens to be addicted to Japanese language and writing, so she should be able to help me get through the "Captcha" portion. Afterwards, I'll need to download an English patch for the game, but I'm not sure if it extends all the way to quest dialogue and such, so I'm not really sure what to expect. 

Aside from that, not much to report on the gaming front.


----------



## MrSensible

And... I've also gotta agree; all this Zelda talk is tugging at some nostalgic heartstrings :wubu:. I may have to break out the 3DS and go through OoT again.


----------



## HottiMegan

MrSensible said:


> And... I've also gotta agree; all this Zelda talk is tugging at some nostalgic heartstrings :wubu:. I may have to break out the 3DS and go through OoT again.



I almost bought a 3ds solely for OoT


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in the process of downloading the Island Paradise expansion pack for my sims3.. it was 50% off and just HAD to get it


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch. 

Oh my god the cutscenes ;;~;; waaah so prettyyyy I've waited so long for this game!


----------



## MrSensible

HottiMegan said:


> I almost bought a 3ds solely for OoT



I can't lie, playing OoT in 3D was pretty bad ass . Some people look at the 3D function as more of a gimmick on the 3DS but I'm actually quite fond of it. It can be fairly annoying at first -- while getting used to the "sweet spot" that you need to maintain for the full effect -- but it doesn't take long to assimilate yourself with it.


----------



## DKnight00

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch.
> 
> Oh my god the cutscenes ;;~;; waaah so prettyyyy I've waited so long for this game!



I need to buy that game sometime in the future, still running through some PS1 RPGs and Disgaea 3 before I start any other games on PS3...




MrSensible said:


> I can't lie, playing OoT in 3D was pretty bad ass . Some people look at the 3D function as more of a gimmick on the 3DS but I'm actually quite fond of it. It can be fairly annoying at first -- while getting used to the "sweet spot" that you need to maintain for the full effect -- but it doesn't take long to assimilate yourself with it.



I need to re-buy one of those new black 3DS.... didn't actually buy a game that utilized the 3D effect when I had it though, thinking about OoT, but I still have my 64, also Fire Emblem and I think there's a Shin Megami game set in feudal Japan or something, I never played any of that series yet though.


----------



## snuffy2000

Dragon's Dogma and GTA IV in preparation for V next month.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Infinite Crisis is pretty fun. I played the dominion equivalent map three times. Finally got a winning record in my third game with Cyborg. 
I suck with SHAZAM! (Captain Marvel) lol.


----------



## MrSensible

DKnight00 said:


> I need to re-buy one of those new black 3DS.... didn't actually buy a game that utilized the 3D effect when I had it though, thinking about OoT, but I still have my 64, also Fire Emblem and I think there's a Shin Megami game set in feudal Japan or something, I never played any of that series yet though.



Man, I wish the black version had been an option at release. I wasn't all that impressed with the played-out blue and red initial line up. Despite that, I went with the red, and it looked/looks way better in person than in the pics (goes great with the black inside.)

In contrast to the original 3DS, the XL is definitely the way to go if you're in the market for one. They improved on just about everything, including a matte finish (this is subjective) over the original glossy -- something I personally love, as trying to keep the finger prints off of the old one was an exercise in futility. The buttons also have a better feel to them, and the shoulder hinges seem considerably sturdier.

As for OoT, I'd say it's worth getting for the 3DS even if you already own it for the 64, due to the added features, and of course, the 3D effect (which is pretty awesome, imo.) They added the "Master Quest" system, which you gain access to after completing the main story. It's the same game for the most part, just with redesigned dungeons and puzzles of higher difficulty. They also added the ability to use the 3DS itself for aiming (as in, literally moving it around to aim with it), but it can be a real pain in the ass when using the 3D mode, as you lose the "sweet spot" quite easily.

And it's funny you mention Shin Megami; I've been kind of getting into it for awhile now. I used to play the hell out of "Persona" back on the PS1 (I still love that game), so I've always had a soft spot for the series and its "spin offs." I recently messed around with the online adaptation of the SMT/Megaten Universe, and although the experience was pretty shitastic, I liked the setting enough to check out some of the other console titles. I plan on going through most of them in order (from the old school SNES, to the PS2 era) but I have doubts in my ability to pull that off . So many games, so little time.

Edit: Bah, just realized the "re-buy" part of your post... and the "when I had it" line. I'm just going to chalk that up to sleep deprivation, heh. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I keep starting "The witcher" series and get about a couple hours into the first one and stop. I really want to RPG it up though.


----------



## Mathias

Right now I'm obsessed with Playstation All Stars. Spike is my favorite character, but I've only tried him and Raiden so far.


----------



## Blackjack

Anyone play Left4Dead2 at all? I got a new machine recently and I can run it now and I'm freaking psyched about it... aside from having to play with the goddam useless AI.


----------



## gangstadawg

Blackjack said:


> Anyone play Left4Dead2 at all? I got a new machine recently and I can run it now and I'm freaking psyched about it... aside from having to play with the goddam useless AI.



I play on occasions. but steams deals are so good I have a crap ton of games I haven't even played or finished yet.


----------



## KHayes666

Aliens: Colonial Marines had my attention for a while. Now I'll come out of retirement to play GTA 5.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mathias said:


> Right now I'm obsessed with Playstation All Stars. Spike is my favorite character, but I've only tried him and Raiden so far.


I. -LOVE-. This. Fucking. Game. SO MUCH. 

Literally, I'm always placing a hold on it at my local library [gawd I can't wait to own it.]

I think Raiden is probably my favorite, or damn close. Then again I've tried almost all the main characters, except Fat Princess, and I've played as Issac and Zeus. [Zeus is .. okay, Issac is pretty fun. Are they worth the amount of money they cost? God no! ]


*Edit*

Lately I'm still playing Ni No Kuni, I really like it so far.  The Cut-scenes are SO PRETTYYYYY. Usually Cut-scenes bug me, but not this time ahaha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So I've been putting it off for like two years now since I knew it was going to be a time sink, but I need to keep my mind busy. I just started skyrim for the first time...I'm in love.


----------



## elina86

For the last few days I've been playing Wonder Boy and 
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (both of which I had 
downloaded to my Wii from Virtual Console)


----------



## MrSensible

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So I've been putting it off for like two years now since I knew it was going to be a time sink, but I need to keep my mind busy. I just started skyrim for the first time...I'm in love.



I still haven't tried Skyrim yet. I sort of made a promise to myself that I'd finish going through Morrowind and Oblivion before I even begin to mess with it, but after watching a buddy of mine engage in one of those bad ass dragon fights... damn. I may just channel my inner George Lucas and start with the sequel.



elina86 said:


> For the last few days I've been playing Wonder Boy and
> Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (both of which I had
> downloaded to my Wii from Virtual Console)



That's probably the one Zelda title I've never tried. I remember being fairly disappointed about the whole "side-scrolling" style change in contrast to the first game, so I ended up skipping over it. Then I started getting into Castlevania II and Metroid (to a lesser extent) and I realized how stupid that was . 

How do you like it so far?


----------



## elina86

MrSensible said:


> That's probably the one Zelda title I've never tried. I remember being fairly disappointed about the whole "side-scrolling" style change in contrast to the first game, so I ended up skipping over it. Then I started getting into Castlevania II and Metroid (to a lesser extent) and I realized how stupid that was .
> 
> How do you like it so far?



I've played it through a few times before, but this time I'll try to 
save the placing of the crystals for the higher levels to avoid too 
much grinding (which is a little annoying when gaining a level 
requires thousands of experience points).

Overall, I think it's a pretty good game despite how different it is 
when compared to the other Zelda games.

EDIT: One of the things I love the most about the game is the overworld theme.


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines had my attention for a while. Now I'll come out of retirement to play GTA 5.



im still surprised you got that aliens game. gearboxes biggest fail.


----------



## MrSensible

elina86 said:


> I've played it through a few times before, but this time I'll try to
> save the placing of the crystals for the higher levels to avoid too
> much grinding (which is a little annoying when gaining a level
> requires thousands of experience points).
> 
> Overall, I think it's a pretty good game despite how different it is
> when compared to the other Zelda games.
> 
> EDIT: One of the things I love the most about the game is the overworld theme.



Well, if it's anything like Earthbound Zero for the NES, I can sympathize with the crazy grind. I've got a pretty high threshold for that kind of thing, but some of these games really push the limit, heh. 

I'll try to remember to look into the crystal placement when I get around to playing it one of these days. Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## KHayes666

gangstadawg said:


> im still surprised you got that aliens game. gearboxes biggest fail.



Aliens has been one of my Top 10 favorite movies of all time since I was 4-5 years old, of course I was going to try the game out.

Some parts of the game are just too damn hard and they totally screwed up the story in some of the worst retconning I've ever seen.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Saints Row IV


----------



## Mathias

I _was_ playing GTA 4 in anticipation for 5's release, but it's dawned on me how terrible this game has aged. For it's time, it was great and unlike anything anyone had ever seen before. Now however, it's just just drive to "A", shoot "B" and run from the cops. In the middle of trying to take one of my friends somewhere I just said, "Fuck it." I doubt I'll go back to this game again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mathias said:


> I _was_ playing GTA 4 in anticipation for 5's release, but it's dawned on me how terrible this game has aged. For it's time, it was great and unlike anything anyone had ever seen before. Now however, it's just just drive to "A", shoot "B" and run from the cops. In the middle of trying to take one of my friends somewhere I just said, "Fuck it." I doubt I'll go back to this game again.



I finally got it to work on my laptop, but was not really impressed. I prefer San Andreas. Now that Rockstar has no plans to release GTA 5 on pc, I won't even bother with it.


----------



## DKnight00

Finally picked up Heavy Rain last week and beat it. Love this soundtrack


----------



## MrSensible

I *finally* just finished the first Fallout (I've been busy, so I've only had a few hours a night to play lately.) I got through it in about 52 hours and that was a stretch due to grinding and attempting to accomplish everything in the game -- well, everything that was available to a virtuous initiate of the Brotherhood of Steel :batting:. I did try a few of the "evil" routes just for shits and giggles, but I always did a reload afterwards, so that's part of the time spent.

Overall, I thought it was a pretty good game. The followers system and AI could have been better, and the one-hit criticals -- even while wearing hardened power armor -- got a bit annoying, but the atmosphere was immersive enough (as expected, they did a fine job creating the sensation of being in a dangerous, dreary, no man's land setting) and the combat, while fairly minimalistic, was fun/interesting enough to keep me playing it until the end. I also like the way they depicted the Master (last boss) in the end; he was just creepy enough to be memorable. His death was more anti-climatic than I had hoped though. 

Anyway, just glad to be done with it. I'm playing them in order and after all the stuff I've read about Fallout 2, I'm looking forward to going through it finally.


----------



## KHayes666

Mathias said:


> I _was_ playing GTA 4 in anticipation for 5's release, but it's dawned on me how terrible this game has aged. For it's time, it was great and unlike anything anyone had ever seen before. Now however, it's just just drive to "A", shoot "B" and run from the cops. In the middle of trying to take one of my friends somewhere I just said, "Fuck it." I doubt I'll go back to this game again.



Please tell me they got rid of the "hang with friends" option. I could never get anything done because Brucie wanted to go drinking every 10 minutes.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jon Blaze said:


> I finally got it to work on my laptop, but was not really impressed. I prefer San Andreas. Now that Rockstar has no plans to release GTA 5 on pc, I won't even bother with it.



they haven't announced it but there will be a PC version. every major gta title has came to pc. plus they will prolly fix it up for the new consoles and pc and do a quick port to all 3 since the new consoles are using X86 based hardware just like pcs are which means porting to the 3 platforms will be easy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

gangstadawg said:


> they haven't announced it but there will be a PC version. every major gta title has came to pc.


I hope so. I'm still not feeling the new systems due to a lack of backwards compatibility.


----------



## KHayes666

Jon Blaze said:


> I hope so. I'm still not feeling the new systems due to a lack of backwards compatibility.



and that's total hornswoggle these days. With the ultimate modern technology how the hell does the PS4 not be able to play 1 2 and 3 games?


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> and that's total hornswoggle these days. With the ultimate modern technology how the hell does the PS4 not be able to play 1 2 and 3 games?



architectural differences in hardware. they went to x86 based hardware for the ps4 and xbone because its far easier to program for. its about the same as pc gaming now in terms of programing easiness since pc is x86 based as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

gangstadawg said:


> architectural differences in hardware. they went to x86 based hardware for the ps4 and xbone because its far easier to program for. its about the same as pc gaming now in terms of programing easiness since pc is x86 based as well.



PCs sometimes have compatibility modes available though. I have at least one game from the year 2000 on my current laptop that works. I don't see why console designers cannot make something similar (or make room for emulation of some sort).


----------



## DKnight00

Jon Blaze said:


> I hope so. I'm still not feeling the new systems due to a lack of backwards compatibility.



In the same boat as you, but also the fact that none of the games announced so far have really "jumped out" at me yet. I liked Titanfall and Project Spark, but with all the latest PR stuff, I'm just going to get a PS4 most likely in the future and update or buy a new computer. 

I probably won't be interested in any of the new systems until after I finish Dark Souls 2 in March ( I believe? ). Hopefully by then some crazier games would have come out.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jon Blaze said:


> PCs sometimes have compatibility modes available though. I have at least one game from the year 2000 on my current laptop that works. I don't see why console designers cannot make something similar (or make room for emulation of some sort).



pc compatibility modes is all software not hardware and its to try to match a older OS which isn't always successful. a console trying to emulate older consoles requires the chipsets (cpu and varius other parts) of the older consoles as well. also console hardware doesn't really have a set standard like pc does which is why they keep changing the styles of hardware every console generation. the new consoles are trying to fix the complaints of the game devs by using a more standardized hardware (pc based hardware) which makes the difficulty to code the games a lot lower across the board and porting games to and from the PC also easier.

to give you an example the ps3 was a absolute bitch to program for thanks to Sony using the cell processor which was NOT using x86 at all and had a proprietary coding style that most game devs had to relearn how to code to make games for it. this also made a number of third party games (skyrim and fallout for example) buggy since the coding style was far harder.


----------



## elina86

Here's a hint on what I decided to play today:

"Thank you Mario! But our princess is in another castle!"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I thought this was really sweet of my sister; she asked me at dinner "So do we need to get on a list for the GTA V, can we order it so I can shoot people and you can pass the levels for me?"

She wants to buy the game for "us."


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought this was really sweet of my sister; she asked me at dinner "So do we need to get on a list for the GTA V, can we order it so I can shoot people and you can pass the levels for me?"
> 
> She wants to buy the game for "us."



GTA V is going to be the best GTA yet. Trevor's storyline seems very interesting. Can't wait for it


----------



## HeavyDuty24

elina86 said:


> Here's a hint on what I decided to play today:
> 
> "Thank you Mario! But our princess is in another castle!"




Bowser awaits!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> and that's total hornswoggle these days. With the ultimate modern technology how the hell does the PS4 not be able to play 1 2 and 3 games?



I agree! they want to make you pay for EVERYTHING these days too. Backwards compatibility is great. One of the things i loved about the early PS3 models too.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Finally got a dreamcast emulator that works great.
Power Stone 2
Zombie Revenge
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Resident Evil 3
Dynamite Cop
The controls are wonky with my logitech controller, but it runs smooth.


----------



## Jon Blaze

gangstadawg said:


> pc compatibility modes is all software not hardware and its to try to match a older OS which isn't always successful. a console trying to emulate older consoles requires the chipsets (cpu and varius other parts) of the older consoles as well. also console hardware doesn't really have a set standard like pc does which is why they keep changing the styles of hardware every console generation. the new consoles are trying to fix the complaints of the game devs by using a more standardized hardware (pc based hardware) which makes the difficulty to code the games a lot lower across the board and porting games to and from the PC also easier.
> 
> to give you an example the ps3 was a absolute bitch to program for thanks to Sony using the cell processor which was NOT using x86 at all and had a proprietary coding style that most game devs had to relearn how to code to make games for it. this also made a number of third party games (skyrim and fallout for example) buggy since the coding style was far harder.



Proprietary coding I can understand, but in the process of coding new systems more like PCs, I would expect them to either add emulation, or become bundled with more PC like capabilities. That way the users can at least do it on their own.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zZQ8wCQ5xE
Looks like some people have already tried this with mix to poor results. At least the ps4 has an x86 processor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gonna start playing "*Ratchet and Clank*" since I just got the collection from my local library this morning. So excited! 

I also started playing *Mass Effect*, since my boyfriend looooooves the game series. [So much so, actually, that me telling him I was starting a game on it lifted him out of his depressive funk yesterday.  ] 

Makes me happy I have new things to play, I have been in one of those "Extremely bored as hell with everything" moods as of late.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grand Theft Auto 5
Awesome game!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> Finally got a dreamcast emulator that works great.
> Power Stone 2
> Zombie Revenge
> Marvel vs Capcom 2
> Resident Evil 3
> Dynamite Cop
> The controls are wonky with my logitech controller, but it runs smooth.



For reals? with no lag and stuff. I owned all those games, i still have a Dreamcast. Zombie Revenge went to Co-op on that with friends for hours, love all the games you mentioned.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Grand Theft Auto 5
> Awesome game!



When i get some extra cash definitly going to pick it up!


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> When i get some extra cash definitly going to pick it up!



Haha I am getting this game the 3rd! I love all the Grand Theft Auto games. Really liked Vice City!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Haha I am getting this game the 3rd! I love all the Grand Theft Auto games. Really liked Vice City!!



Haha LOL! i love all GTA games too. I liked Vice City! the 80's theme was awesome! also loved San Andreas, i do like all GTA's though. GTA V looks so awesome im watching playthroughs haha lol. Awesome


----------



## HottiMegan

We have a gift card coming to us on Monday that has no use other than to buy some games, so we're going to order GTA5 and possibly the new Rayman.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HeavyDuty24 said:


> When i get some extra cash definitly going to pick it up!



Defintley, its one of the best sixty bucks I ever spend on.


----------



## Miskatonic

I haven't been playing much of anything lately. However, come the end of the month, I'm going to have $1,000 saved up towards my new gaming computer. I'll have it together by the end of October, at which point I'm getting caught up on all the games I've missed over the past couple years.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

GTA V IS LOADING!!!

I'm the cook at home and make sure there's always dinner for my sister so...today she gets pasta sauce that I made, froze and save just for a day like this. I can't allow simple things like making dinner get in the way of playing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Yay for all the GTA V love haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> GTA V IS LOADING!!!
> 
> I'm the cook at home and make sure there's always dinner for my sister so...today she gets pasta sauce that I made, froze and save just for a day like this. I can't allow simple things like making dinner get in the way of playing.


ha ha, i tried to rep you for planning ahead


----------



## KHayes666

missyj1978 said:


> Haha I am getting this game the 3rd! I love all the Grand Theft Auto games. Really liked Vice City!!



My 2nd favorite game of all time....and I do mean all time. Including All consoles and handheld, since I was 3.

Nothing like doing drive by's while blasting Judas Priest


----------



## x0emnem0x

Been on the Diablo III grind with my boyfriend (on PS3)... I really enjoy it! My monk and demon hunter are level 30+, I need to mess with the other characters too lol. Good storyline and overall I love it!


----------



## Mathias

Add me to the list of people currently enjoying GTA 5. I just completed the first heist. I haven't gotten a rush like that from a video game in quite some time. This game is crazy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mathias said:


> Add me to the list of people currently enjoying GTA 5. I just completed the first heist. I haven't gotten a rush like that from a video game in quite some time. This game is crazy!



I'm only about 10% through, no heist yet, but I find myself really stressed about switching characters. I never know who to play!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> Add me to the list of people currently enjoying GTA 5. I just completed the first heist. I haven't gotten a rush like that from a video game in quite some time. This game is crazy!



Jealous! I want it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...kins-adele-jones_n_3962854.html?ncid=webmail1


Geez just let the man have his game!


----------



## MrSensible

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...kins-adele-jones_n_3962854.html?ncid=webmail1
> 
> 
> Geez just let the man have his game!



Wow, that is disgusting. What the fuck is wrong with people?

A rhetorical question I know, but still...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MrSensible said:


> Wow, that is disgusting. What the fuck is wrong with people?
> 
> A rhetorical question I know, but still...



Yeah man i was pissed! like wtf?! just let the dude enjoy his game man.  i agree wth is wrong with people!


----------



## DKnight00

HeavyDuty24 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...kins-adele-jones_n_3962854.html?ncid=webmail1
> 
> 
> Geez just let the man have his game!



This pisses me off to no end, that really sucks. Sometimes I wish I could be in certain areas to personally get back at people like this, wish there was someone there that could have helped him as he left the store....

Before reading that article though, I'm pretty much in the same boat as everyone else here, playing GTA 5 on PS3 off and on. I unlocked the ability to play as all three characters but havent had much time with it since doing so, been focused on a couple other real-life events unfortunately.....

Also playing Final Fantasy Tactics:War of the Lions on PSP while I'm on break at work.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DKnight00 said:


> This pisses me off to no end, that really sucks. Sometimes I wish I could be in certain areas to personally get back at people like this, wish there was someone there that could have helped him as he left the store....
> 
> Before reading that article though, I'm pretty much in the same boat as everyone else here, playing GTA 5 on PS3 off and on. I unlocked the ability to play as all three characters but havent had much time with it since doing so, been focused on a couple other real-life events unfortunately.....
> 
> Also playing Final Fantasy Tactics:War of the Lions on PSP while I'm on break at work.



Me too man it sucks! dude did the right think just payed till he got his game. And can't wait to get GTAV when i get some money to. I love FFT, great fun game. I had FFT for PS1.


----------



## tankyguy

I really want to return to 1980's Miami.

After "V" comes "VI", as in "VIce City", hopefully.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

GTA V was getting a little heavy so I threw in some Lego Lord of The Rings.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just downloaded some High Stakes on the Vegas Strip: Poker Edition game... onmy PS3. It was only $10 and I like poker so I figured why not. You can play different variations of Poker or just my favorite Texas Hold 'Em... It's fun! Multiplayer, voice chat and video chat if you want as well as text chat.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm a little bummed that GTA V didn't debut on PC. I haven't been a console gamer for a VERY long time, so I'm going to have to wait for that one.

That said, once the PS4 comes out and the 3 hopefully drops in price, I need to scoop it up along with several PS3 exclusive titles that I've been longing to play for a while...


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm a little bummed that GTA V didn't debut on PC. I haven't been a console gamer for a VERY long time, so I'm going to have to wait for that one.
> 
> That said, once the PS4 comes out and the 3 hopefully drops in price, I need to scoop it up along with several PS3 exclusive titles that I've been longing to play for a while...



you know the ps4 will not have backwards playability with ps3 games right?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

gangstadawg said:


> you know the ps4 will not have backwards playability with ps3 games right?



I dont get it why Xbox or Playstation don't do backward capability on their new systems. I would have got ridden of my original Xbox if all of my games were capable of playing on the 360.


----------



## gangstadawg

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I dont get it why Xbox or Playstation don't do backward capability on their new systems. I would have got ridden of my original Xbox if all of my games were capable of playing on the 360.



I already answered this in a few of my earlier post in this thread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally got a chance to play GTA5. I've been waiting for a lull in the others playing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I finally got a chance to play GTA5. I've been waiting for a lull in the others playing.



Welcome to the billion dollar club


----------



## Joeyarrington

I'm late to the party but finally bought a 360 this past weekend along with GTA 5, Street Fighter IV and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## MattB

I'm still obsessed with The Simpsons Tapped Out. If anyone here plays it, add me- chillpatch

Hallowe'en update has barely begun, and I already paid 100 donuts for Boobarella. Had to do it...


----------



## x0emnem0x

MattB said:


> I'm still obsessed with The Simpsons Tapped Out. If anyone here plays it, add me- chillpatch
> 
> Hallowe'en update has barely begun, and I already paid 100 donuts for Boobarella. Had to do it...



Simpsons Tapped Out is fun, I used to play! 

I am playing....
Grand Theft Auto V! My boyfriend just bought it, lemme gameshare with him.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> you know the ps4 will not have backwards playability with ps3 games right?



You misread that; I plan to get the PS3 once it has (hopefully) dropped in price due to the PS4 coming out.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Forgotten_Futures said:


> You misread that; I plan to get the PS3 once it has (hopefully) dropped in price due to the PS4 coming out.



PS3 totally worth it! Though I don't know how much it will drop in price, I can't see myself using anything else but the PS3... I think a lot of people will buy the PS4 but I don't know who all will switch over permanently.


----------



## spookytwigg

At the moment I'm playing Ni No Kuni and it's pretty cool. It's kinda like Professor Layton, thrown into a final fantasy world and with pokemon... and illustraited by the awesome Ghibli people. 

It's really quite fun.


----------



## KHayes666

Just completed the first heist in GTA 5....however...I spent a week "grinding" so to speak to get Franklin and Michael's stats to 100% (except for flying) and for some reason Michael's driving and special stats never increase. Driving really fast does nothing, wonder what the heck the problem is. The sad part is I have do all the tedious stuff like playing golf, tennis and swimming underwater AGAIN once Trevor unlocks. Only boring part of the game is swimming in circles underwater for 45 minutes to get the lung capacity maxed out.

As for the rest of the game itself, HILARIOUS. Stole a hearse, went to the strip club, got the stripper to leave with me, drove her home in the hearse, banged her, took a selfie pic in her doorway after....what other game is that possible? Another funny moment, while golfing I drove the cart (with my partner in it) right into the water, both of us had to swim out. My fiancee "Did you think it would turn into a submarine?" How about flying the blimp (downloadable content) but landing horribly on top of a building so that I couldn't get back into the blimp. Only thing I could do was jump.....I flew like a rock.

One question for the gamers on this thread about it is how do you feel about escaping the wanted levels being MUCH easier than it used to be? In the old games when you had a 3-4 star wanted level on a GTA game it was impossible to get away because cops were spawning all over the place. Now if you drive off a bridge or run into the wildnerness you could actually lose the wanted level completely? Does that take away from the challenge or is it a welcome breath of fresh air?


----------



## HottiMegan

We got a new ps3 for the living room and put the old one in our bedroom. So I have to start fresh on the new ps3 with GTA5, so i opted to break from that and play some Ratchet and Clank Tools of the Future


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

KHayes666 said:


> Just completed the first heist in GTA 5....however...I spent a week "grinding" so to speak to get Franklin and Michael's stats to 100% (except for flying) and for some reason Michael's driving and special stats never increase. Driving really fast does nothing, wonder what the heck the problem is. The sad part is I have do all the tedious stuff like playing golf, tennis and swimming underwater AGAIN once Trevor unlocks. Only boring part of the game is swimming in circles underwater for 45 minutes to get the lung capacity maxed out.
> 
> As for the rest of the game itself, HILARIOUS. Stole a hearse, went to the strip club, got the stripper to leave with me, drove her home in the hearse, banged her, took a selfie pic in her doorway after....what other game is that possible? Another funny moment, while golfing I drove the cart (with my partner in it) right into the water, both of us had to swim out. My fiancee "Did you think it would turn into a submarine?" How about flying the blimp (downloadable content) but landing horribly on top of a building so that I couldn't get back into the blimp. Only thing I could do was jump.....I flew like a rock.
> 
> One question for the gamers on this thread about it is how do you feel about escaping the wanted levels being MUCH easier than it used to be? In the old games when you had a 3-4 star wanted level on a GTA game it was impossible to get away because cops were spawning all over the place. Now if you drive off a bridge or run into the wildnerness you could actually lose the wanted level completely? Does that take away from the challenge or is it a welcome breath of fresh air?



I think you have a point about losing the wanted level being easier, but in the same light I feel the cops are far more ruthless if they get ahold of you? If that makes any sense.


----------



## x0emnem0x

KHayes666 said:


> As for the rest of the game itself, HILARIOUS. Stole a hearse, went to the strip club, got the stripper to leave with me, drove her home in the hearse, banged her, took a selfie pic in her doorway after....what other game is that possible? Another funny moment, while golfing I drove the cart (with my partner in it) right into the water, both of us had to swim out. My fiancee "Did you think it would turn into a submarine?" How about flying the blimp (downloadable content) but landing horribly on top of a building so that I couldn't get back into the blimp. Only thing I could do was jump.....I flew like a rock.



And all of this is why GTA is awesome.


----------



## JonesT

GTA 5 as well


----------



## Mathias

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think you have a point about losing the wanted level being easier, but in the same light I feel the cops are far more ruthless if they get ahold of you? If that makes any sense.



This. You can't willingly surrender either because the cops'll just open fire the second you get out of the car. On a related note, I do sticky bomb joyrides where you throw them on random cars in the opposite lane and just set them off.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> This. You can't willingly surrender either because the cops'll just open fire the second you get out of the car. On a related note, I do sticky bomb joyrides where you throw them on random cars in the opposite lane and just set them off.



The only time I could ever get the cops to apprehend me is when I was crouching down behind a little pay booth somewhere and they surrounded me and made me surrender. Otherwise - they shoot the living hell out of you!


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm playing Civilization V with all the expansion packs.

Currently playing rich, peaceful and culture loving Vikings. Spreading the word of Wotan.


----------



## DKnight00

KHayes666 said:


> One question for the gamers on this thread about it is how do you feel about escaping the wanted levels being MUCH easier than it used to be? In the old games when you had a 3-4 star wanted level on a GTA game it was impossible to get away because cops were spawning all over the place. Now if you drive off a bridge or run into the wildnerness you could actually lose the wanted level completely? Does that take away from the challenge or is it a welcome breath of fresh air?



I think it's a breath of fresh air simply because there's some sort of balance with other aspects in the gameplay. The whole escaping is a bit more realistic I feel rather than them being able to always find you no matter what- even turning off your headlights help escaping, however, once you are in some sort of shoot out with them, or even when escaping in a car and they have a helicopter on you, I feel you take way more damage than prior GTAs. Even with full body armor on, if you run around like a lunatic or stick your head out too much you WILL DIE and fast. So I feel the whole wanted updates just help even that out a bit.



spookytwigg said:


> I'm playing Civilization V with all the expansion packs.
> 
> Currently playing rich, peaceful and culture loving Vikings. Spreading the word of Wotan.



Man I still haven't played Civ V, last one I played was for console with Civ Revolution....

Gaming wise for me, in GTA V I've only gotten about an hour into it once you get access to all 3 characters, and played online for about an hour total... haven't had much time to play unfortunately between school and work.... 

Only game I've still been playing on breaks is FFT: War of the Lions...


----------



## KHayes666

DKnight00 said:


> I think it's a breath of fresh air simply because there's some sort of balance with other aspects in the gameplay. The whole escaping is a bit more realistic I feel rather than them being able to always find you no matter what- even turning off your headlights help escaping, however, once you are in some sort of shoot out with them, or even when escaping in a car and they have a helicopter on you, I feel you take way more damage than prior GTAs. Even with full body armor on, if you run around like a lunatic or stick your head out too much you WILL DIE and fast. So I feel the whole wanted updates just help even that out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, I used to be able to survive 4 star wanted levels in prior GTA games if I had enough armor and ammo....now you NEED to run and shoot or else they'll kill you easy. Also, once you got in a car in prior games you were safe, now you can actually take more damage IN a car than outside running. The game has become much more realistic and I like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## elina86

Heroes of Might and Magic 3. I love the first three Heroes of Might and Magic games.


----------



## hots_towel

Been playing GTA5 like everyone else. however ive been wanting to get back into the zelda series (no doubt due to all the zelda articles ign was putting up a week ago) , so i thought i would give windwaker a try again. I tried it a long time ago (i was able to look past the art style which i didnt care for at all) and was just uninterested.

the enemies looked too goofy, that boat travel system got old fast, and it just didnt feel like the previous n64 titles that i fell in love with. Yea i know it sounds like im dogging it, but i thought i would give it another try with a more open mind.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I picked Diablo III back up. Now all of my characters are lvl 60 and above.
Male - Monk, Demon hunter (PR_Lightning, TrueShot)
Female - Barb, Wizard, Witch Doctor (LadyofRage, Triumvirate, Blazezulu )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jon Blaze said:


> I picked Diablo III back up. Now all of my characters are lvl 60 and above.
> Male - Monk, Demon hunter (PR_Lightning, TrueShot)
> Female - Barb, Wizard, Witch Doctor (LadyofRage, Triumvirate, Blazezulu )



I've been meaning to do this as well, I only made it through one run of the game...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still plugging away at TOR. I now have a Jugg, Sniper, Merc (MAY be remaking that one as a PT), Sorc, Commando, and Guardian. Sorc and Sniper are my highest levels.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Halo 3 that I got for free


----------



## Jon Blaze

Played Chivalry: Medieval Warfare for the steam weekend. I'm not a fan of the mechanics, but being an archer is kind of fun.


----------



## Mathias

I can't stand GTA Online, and I think it was way overhyped in the trailer. Once I finish GTA 5 I'm going to play something else for awhile.


----------



## dodobird

I've just got back into playing Skyrim. Nothing clears a bad mood like slaying dragons!


----------



## DKnight00

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Halo 3 that I got for free



Same, watched a few of my old videos before turning it off. Ahh the memories....



dodobird said:


> I've just got back into playing Skyrim. Nothing clears a bad mood like slaying dragons!



Have no idea why ( maybe it has to do with me listening to the soundtrack constantly) but I completely deleted all my save files for Skyrim, and started a brand new file.... unforturnately this time, until I get ahead of my school work, I have 0 chance of getting into it as I'd want to....

Also... just bought Legend of Dragoon on friday, and for some reason started up Legend of Legaia instead of getting further into Skyrim today....have a couple assignments to turn in , in a few hours....

Ahh procrastination....


----------



## DKnight00

Mathias said:


> I can't stand GTA Online, and I think it was way overhyped in the trailer. Once I finish GTA 5 I'm going to play something else for awhile.



I heard they are adding more features as the weeks go by, so I was holding off playing more of it.... but for what is out right now yeah I agree. Maybe because I have less time now, I didn't like that most of the events were pvp instead of pve, only a few missions I played were pve and you had to wait until somoene called you to do them... unless I was doing something wrong haha


----------



## elina86

This is slightly off-topic, but I've been thinking about getting 
Pokémon X or Y some day. Yes, I still like Pokémon despite my age.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Been gta'in it a little too much..


----------



## spookytwigg

elina86 said:


> This is slightly off-topic, but I've been thinking about getting
> Pokémon X or Y some day. Yes, I still like Pokémon despite my age.


 Don't worry there's no true age limit to Pokémon, all should accept its awesomeness.


----------



## MrSensible

I've been messing around with the "builder" genre of gaming lately, namely Minecraft and Terraria. I've never actually played any of these "build and survive" games before so It's been pretty refreshing. I've got to say though, despite the 2D limitations of Terraria, I've been enjoying it considerably more due to it feeling more like a conventional rpg (with the cool equipment you can get and mob diversity.) I've also been looking into the online scene (as I noticed there's a ton of dedicated servers out there for each game), but I'm not really into the whole FFA pvp thing so I'm not sure that's going to happen. Plus at 27 years old, I can't help but notice that I'm practically elderly compared to most of the applicants for said servers .

Other than that, I've been playing on a classic Everquest emulator, on and off for about a month now. It's been nice re-living my days as a 15 year old HS student with no life, heh. Even after all these years, it's still a pretty addictive online game.


----------



## syrenbbwfantasy

Left for Dead 2 and Saints Row 4 :3


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Just got done with The Bureau: XCOM Declassified.

Going to actually have to make a Metacritic account so I can flame roast this thing...

In the shortest review possible: If you liked Enemy Unknown, DON'T buy this game. If you didn't like Mass Effect, DON'T buy this game. If you like stories that make sense, DON'T buy this game.

Worst $60 I ever spent on a game.


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Just got done with The Bureau: XCOM Declassified.
> 
> Going to actually have to make a Metacritic account so I can flame roast this thing...
> 
> In the shortest review possible: If you liked Enemy Unknown, DON'T buy this game. If you didn't like Mass Effect, DON'T buy this game. If you like stories that make sense, DON'T buy this game.
> 
> Worst $60 I ever spent on a game.


Right... that's that one crossed off my list. Sounds pretty horrific.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> Right... that's that one crossed off my list. Sounds pretty horrific.



The voice acting is good! I recognized two of the VAs (both male). But that's about it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mortal Kombat 9. I wasn't interested in the game originally for a number of reasons. It's a decent PC port, but it still runs fairly slow most of the time. There are also a bunch of bugs. They streamlined the combat to make for individual styles, but that meant the martial arts became watered down. They brought back a lot of things from past games in the franchise that made it fun, but I am neutral on the 2.5D. 

It does shine in a lot of areas. The x-ray attacks are brutal, and the character models are cool. It's as though the developers took elements from a lot of successful franchises. Charge bar for supers, tag option, combo breaker is back, etc...

Overall, it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Pearl and Final Fantasy VIII. I really want to get all the cards in FFVIII...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hopefully soon to be CoD: Ghosts... with dedicated servers on PS3 oh my. Also I want to get into the Dead Rising series and hope to be getting BF3...


----------



## spookytwigg

I finished no no kuni and got about 80 hours of play out of it. It was a whole lot of fun too.

Now I have started Arkham origins. So far its good, much the same style as city... But that's not really any bad thing.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Watched my sis play Last of Us last night. GONNA PLAY IT SOOON


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Apparently all my call of duty skills went down the shitter.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Kerbal Space Program.

So. Fucking. Addictive.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've heard a lot about that one loads from a friend but I've never played it. It sounds like incredible fun though.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> I've heard a lot about that one loads from a friend but I've never played it. It sounds like incredible fun though.



It's not a game for everyone, because it doesn't really play like a GAME. It's a pure physics romp, all about designing, building, and operating space craft (and, later, orbital craft and space stations) in a solar system patterned after ours. It's loads of fun if you've got a scientific or engineering mindset. Just exploring the curiosities of ship design can take hours as you test and re-test designs.

I'm not even at the point of building space stations yet, I'm still just trying to land on more planets and moons and build Research points (in career mode).


----------



## DKnight00

Forgotten_Futures said:


> It's not a game for everyone, because it doesn't really play like a GAME. It's a pure physics romp, all about designing, building, and operating space craft (and, later, orbital craft and space stations) in a solar system patterned after ours. It's loads of fun if you've got a scientific or engineering mindset. Just exploring the curiosities of ship design can take hours as you test and re-test designs.
> 
> I'm not even at the point of building space stations yet, I'm still just trying to land on more planets and moons and build Research points (in career mode).



sounds interesting, will have to check it out

Still playing my PS1 RPGs, but just got Beyond Two Souls from Gamefly.. heard a lot of mixed views on it, but not going to get serious with it just yet, the graphics look amazing though, definitely a step up from Heavy Rain. Keeping that and GTA V at bay for now


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Pearl and Final Fantasy VIII - I'm considering getting a next gen console, but I'm not sure which one to go with.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Old school... MEGAMAN BATTLE NETWORK ON MY GAMEBOY ADVANCED.
I feel like I'm 12 again.

:>


----------



## x0emnem0x

Installing The Elder Scrolls Online beta and seeing if my computer will let me play it.


----------



## spookytwigg

I hope it will let you play it... if only so you can tell us all how incredible it is/isn't.


----------



## x0emnem0x

spookytwigg said:


> I hope it will let you play it... if only so you can tell us all how incredible it is/isn't.



Well I was heard the actual servers weren't gonna be online til Friday but I'll letcha know if I play it!


----------



## Webmaster

Sadly, I have NOT been playing. My new PS4 arrived, but the games I ordered will take another couple of days.


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> Well I was heard the actual servers weren't gonna be online til Friday but I'll letcha know if I play it!



I'm interested to hear about how the game is shaping up as well. ESO is just about the only mmorpg on the horizon that actually has me fairly excited. I'd love to get a chance to try it out, but those beta invites seem pretty effing exclusive.

Definitely let us know how it turns out if you decide to give it a shot .


----------



## MrSensible

Webmaster said:


> Sadly, I have NOT been playing. My new PS4 arrived, but the games I ordered will take another couple of days.



Ahh... that really sucks :doh:. If I were in your position, I'd put that thing out of my sight until the games arrive. Otherwise it would piss me off every time I glanced at it, heh.

Here's hoping they come in before the weekend .

Edit: Excuse the double-post.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Webmaster said:


> Sadly, I have NOT been playing. My new PS4 arrived, but the games I ordered will take another couple of days.



Send me one send me one! XD


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> I'm interested to hear about how the game is shaping up as well. ESO is just about the only mmorpg on the horizon that actually has me fairly excited. I'd love to get a chance to try it out, but those beta invites seem pretty effing exclusive.
> 
> Definitely let us know how it turns out if you decide to give it a shot .



I think I had signed up for beta a long ass time ago. I don't even remember. If I had an extra code I would share it but I don't.  Server is closed until Friday so I'll try to play it then.


----------



## elina86

During the last day or two I've been playing 
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages (on my 3DS).


----------



## Webmaster

Here's the PS4 review I posted on Amazon:

*Neither a 5 nor a 1, but definitely a solid 4*

It's unfortunate that at the launch of the PS4, Amazon's rating system simply seems to indicate whose console works just fine and who had problems with it. That makes about as much sense as rating a Ferrari a 1-star because it had to go back to the dealership to fix a problem, or a 5-star simply because it started right up. It's of course good to see the reasons for the praise, and also the issues encountered by those who had problems.

That said, I give the PS4 a 4. Mine worked just fine, install was super-easy, the new controller is markedly better, the console is very quiet, it's smaller and more compact than it looks in pictures, and the new menu system is clean and intuitive.

What keeps me from giving it a full 5? Well, it's too early to truly know if Sony totally aced it. The launch game lineup is not that impressive; it would have been nice to have at least one game that truly highlighted all the new console's capabilities, even if only as a preview of coming attractions. Also nice would have been at least an emulator to run PS3 games until we're weaned off, but that may have been difficult technically. There's still that slight degree of occasional Sony software bone-headedness in error messages, and to my eye at least, the parallelogram design is a bit gimmicky.

Overall, a very promising new console that seems better equipped to have an immediate impact than the PS3 had at its launch.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I tried the ESO beta. My computer seems to run it fine but for some reason it keeps giving me a crash error. Not sure if it's my computer or the game having issues... wish I knew. :/


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


> So I tried the ESO beta. My computer seems to run it fine but for some reason it keeps giving me a crash error. Not sure if it's my computer or the game having issues... wish I knew. :/



It's a Beta, so see if you can find a Known Issues thread on the Beta forums?


----------



## Webmaster

Gran Turismo 6 is coming out today. I reserved it months ago and will pick it up at the local GameStop this morning. I've been a Gran Turismo fan since the first version, and though the series at times baffles with bone-headed clunkiness I still prefer its dazzling beauty and clinical approach to racing to the need-for-speed arcade nonsense.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just redownloaded League of Legends today... coulda done better but didn't do that bad, better than I thought I would do! If anyone plays hit me up we can try to play together. :3


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

Finally got it to work on Windows 7! XD


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

crosseyedhamster said:


> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.
> 
> Finally got it to work on Windows 7! XD



There is a mod for KOTOR2 that I came across that is a MUST INSTALL, but I can't remember what it's called and don't see anything in my Downloads folder that is likely to be it... however, it is likely that I mentioned it earlier in this thread when I first found it...

ETA: It is quite literally called the Content Recovery MOD. Again, that's KOTOR2, not KOTOR.


----------



## Fafnir

> Defiance on PS3....I need a clan to join


I gave up on it after about two months. Even paid for the season pass too. Gave up on the tv show too lol. Its a good game dont get me wrong. just other stuff came up. :-/


----------



## Mathias

I bought the Zelda 3DS XL bundle. It's so amazing! Here's a quick rundown of the games I bought with it.

- A Link Between Worlds: Visually stunning as well as a welcome departure from the typical formula of going after the dungeons in a set order. I'm not too far but I enjoy it.

- Project X Zone: It's a button masher, but it's got a very rewarding combat system and is like watching an anime.

- Donkey Kong Country Returns: Haven't gotten to it yet, but it was an impulse buy. Plus, I grew up with the old SNES games

-Mario Kart: Need I say more?

-Pokemon Y: I can't put it down!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Angry Birds Go!
It's a fun and simply racing game, plus its FREE!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've been gotten into Starbound. It's a Craftlike game reminiscent of Terraria, currently in early-access Beta.

Still also playing Kerbal Space Program, now with a few mods, and also trying to get back into EVE Online.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SR4 released a small content pack for which it is donating all sales to the Child's Play Charity, a non-profit created by gaming moguls Gabe and Tycho of Penny Arcade for the express purpose of providing Childrens' Hospitals with means to entertain children being cared for. If you own SR4, please buy this and donate! (And if you don't own SR4, just donate to Child's Play directly!)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/247296?snr=1_41_4__42

Also, KSP is 40% off today on Steam.


----------



## Ilikedembig12

Well i've been playing a lot of Warframe, Planetside 2, finished Assassin's Creed 4 not long ago and Dragon age origins


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Finally, nearly ten years after playing it, I have beaten The Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver.

And yes, chronological context is ENTIRELY necessary when discussing this game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Recently got around to playing Portal 2.

When did GLADOS become such a fat hater?


----------



## x0emnem0x

My friend let me game share with him so today I've been playing Minecraft on PS3. Though I was PC forever, I love it on PS3... so fun. I also gameshared some other things and plan to play Hitman, some more GTA V, Deus Ex, Infamous 2... I am excited!!!


----------



## elina86

Pokémon X

I just got it for Christmas.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Rogue Legacy is so addictive while also being extremely frustrating. I normally don't like rogue-like games, but a friend endorsed this one.

The primary thing it's teaching me? I haven't played platformers in way too long. My right hand and wrist are taking a *beating*.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection that I got for Christmas alongside Saint's Row 4.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Downloaded Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam yesterday since it was free so I played a bit of that, and I have also been trying to work through Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Fun stuff!


----------



## DKnight00

Playing as much as I can until the next semester starts up:

PS3: Way of the Samurai 4, Uncharted 1, Grand Theft Auto 5(mostly multiplayer with friends), Minecraft, Shadow of the Colossus

PSP: Still War of the Lions

PS1: Playing Megaman Legends and just watched the intro for Vagrant Story since I've never played it before

PC: LoL off and on but distancing myself from it, playing once every week or every 2 weeks

360: holding off on xbox for now since I just got the PS3 and able to play all my old games, but when I get back into it, probably The Witcher 2, and for multiplayer with friends Minecraft and Battlefield 4.... although I don't really care too much for FPS these days...


----------



## x0emnem0x

DKnight00 said:


> Playing as much as I can until the next semester starts up:
> 
> PS3: Way of the Samurai 4, Uncharted 1, Grand Theft Auto 5(mostly multiplayer with friends), Minecraft, Shadow of the Colossus
> 
> PSP: Still War of the Lions
> 
> PS1: Playing Megaman Legends and just watched the intro for Vagrant Story since I've never played it before
> 
> PC: LoL off and on but distancing myself from it, playing once every week or every 2 weeks
> 
> 360: holding off on xbox for now since I just got the PS3 and able to play all my old games, but when I get back into it, probably The Witcher 2, and for multiplayer with friends Minecraft and Battlefield 4.... although I don't really care too much for FPS these days...



Let's play Minecraft?


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am rocking and rolling until the next semester (January 21st). But here's the rundown: 

I am playing a lot of MMOs so here are the games I am playing: 

Defiance, Mechwarrior Online, I was playing the Secret World until it went stupid on me (doesn't work on my PC.), EVE Online, Neverwinter and Star Conflict. I have more if you all want to know. Any one want to play with me, Private Message me.


----------



## DKnight00

x0emnem0x said:


> Let's play Minecraft?



Sure! I'm on usually nights after work or on the weekend as well.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've just started borderlands 2, enjoying it so far, I've already had about 20 guns.


----------



## Blackjack

85 hours logged in Skyrim. I've had it less than a month.

...at least it's (temporarily) fixed my WoW addiction?

I also got Portal 2, Bioshock, and an old game called The Dig off the Steam sale the past couple days, so those are likely gonna be played in the very near future.


----------



## Webmaster

Blackjack said:


> 85 hours logged in Skyrim. I've had it less than a month.
> 
> ...at least it's (temporarily) fixed my WoW addiction?
> 
> I also got Portal 2, Bioshock, and an old game called The Dig off the Steam sale the past couple days, so those are likely gonna be played in the very near future.



Skyrim is by far my favorite, too. I played through the entire DLCs -- Dawnguard (okay) and Dragonborn (excellent) -- as well. Can't wait for the next Elder Scroll installment.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

TOCA Race Driver 3 for the original Xbox


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mortal Kombat (2011) and Sleeping Dogs


----------



## DKnight00

Main games I've been playing the past week or so:

Dark Souls and Minecraft - PS3

Battlefield 4 - Xbox 360

I have both for xbox, but recently bought DS to play with a friend whom missed out on it when it came out... Also playing Battlefield with co-workers on Thursday most likely, need to buy xbox live gold again first though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Someone, anyone:

If you don’t mind teaming up with me and playing some League of Legends, I think you should be my friend. Also if you don’t mind that I am level 13 so I would prefer you be a mildly lower level than 30. I basically play Cho’gath all the time, I am a tank, I’m pretty decent depending on who I lane with, I am no good on my own, and I just need more people to play with so…. 

*Summoner name: *_itsthesherf_

Let’s Play?!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

#1 Son picked up my Skyrim install (he has since gotten his own on Steam) and has played through the entire base game over the holidays. It's got me interested in it as well (one of those games I got on sale but never pursued) both from a single and multi-player perspective, not to mention all the DLCs and _ad hoc_ mods you can install. It reminds me of the days when I would mod the shit out of Baldur's Gate II and it was almost an entirely different game altogether. #2 son is also trying his hand at DC Online and in tandem Star Wars - Old Republic. He's wanting to try FPSs like Unreal Tournament and since I can dial down the gore (and he only plays with me), it sounds like good fun overall. Having found two dozen maps for UT will make it all the more entertaining and consistent.

My issue is a lot of good games to play (TOR, StarCraft II, Star Trek Online, DC Online, Marvel Universe, etc.) but not enough time to invest, ditto goes for $$ in terms of memberships. After seeing how shitty Old Republic was in free-to-play mode, I'm curious if the other DC/Marvel MMOs are similar. EverQuest 2 was something I preferred over WoW, but again rarely had the time or money to spend on it.


----------



## dazz67au

Now that i have gotten over my Skyrim addiction i am hooked on a cute little IPAd / ipod game called clash of clans !!

OMG its so addictive & fun ... my clan is the PT Cruisers, so come say hi !


----------



## Webmaster

dazz67au said:


> Now that i have gotten over my Skyrim addiction i am hooked on a cute little IPAd / ipod game called clash of clans !!
> 
> OMG its so addictive & fun ... my clan is the PT Cruisers, so come say hi !



I did the same thing (mostly, after doing Skyrim on the Xbox I got it for the PC and want to figure out how to play with all the mods). Clash of Clans on the iPod is devilishly well done, with a balance in the game design that totally sucks you in.

It's also a massive time waster because you just can't help going back to see how things are going, there are no sure-fire recipes on how to attack and defend, and there's always something to enhance/upgrade, and it becomes increasingly more expensive to do so, and you have to wait longer until it's done.

PT Cruisers, huh? I had two of the real ones, a 2002, and then a turbo 2004 that ran a 14.6 1/4-mile.


----------



## DKnight00

So.. anyone else here with an Xbox 360 having a hard time signing in/menus taking forever to navigate ? For the past 3 days now every time I sign into my 360 it either takes 3-5 minutes to sign in, or won't sign in at all, saying there's a connection issue, and to reset router. I've reset my router way too many times these past few days, meanwhile, my PS3, PC and other devices have no issue when connecting to the internet.

I've even temporarily disabled other devices so only the PC and 360 have access to the internet but still to no avail~


----------



## missyj1978

DKnight00 said:


> So.. anyone else here with an Xbox 360 having a hard time signing in/menus taking forever to navigate ? For the past 3 days now every time I sign into my 360 it either takes 3-5 minutes to sign in, or won't sign in at all, saying there's a connection issue, and to reset router. I've reset my router way too many times these past few days, meanwhile, my PS3, PC and other devices have no issue when connecting to the internet.
> 
> I've even temporarily disabled other devices so only the PC and 360 have access to the internet but still to no avail~



Yes! I reset mine too and it did nothing. I did turn the 360 off and then back on and that worked well kinda. I think its them not us and its VERY annoying when I have a 5 year old wanting to watch Netflix.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Playing warframe again. Crazy cybernetic alien ninja shit lol. I'm still using an excalibur.


----------



## Amaranthine

If you enjoy remarkably sardonic humor, I'd recommend The Stanley Parable. In terms of actually being a game...it's not typical at all. But if you're looking for something intellectually entertaining over shooty-killy action, give it a shot.


----------



## Blackjack

I've played through Skyrim (wonderful, and I haven't seen it all yet), Bioshock, Portal 2, all in the past few months. All of them are great games. Right now I'm playing Rogue Legacy which is insanely addictive.


----------



## Mathias

Currently playing Far Cry 3 but it's gotten really dull since I made it to the second island. The bad guy died way too soon in it and I'm fiding the actual bad guy to be pretty lame.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Been playing alittle bit of GTA V and alot of PSN games lately Skullgirls etc.


----------



## JonesT

I haven't played very many games lately but I've been playing GTA V. If you have xbox live feel free to add me. JonesT1992010


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bout to try this Hotline Miami on PS3 and see how it goes.


----------



## sco17

I've mostly been playing FIFA 14 and Battlefield 4 of late. I love my XBOX One but with it being so new the game choices since November have been limited. Fortunately that will change in the coming months with awesome games like Thief and Titanfall right around the corner.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Trying out the Hearthstone Beta, it's actually not bad! Kind of fun.


----------



## Webmaster

I would LOVE to play Gran Turismo 6 on my old PS3, but its Bluray drive broke and the ebay company in the UK I ordered a new one from has been jerking me around for going on a month.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

x0emnem0x said:


> Bout to try this Hotline Miami on PS3 and see how it goes.




I saw that had been thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I saw that had been thinking about giving it a try.



I don't know, I didn't like it much to be honest.. 

I've been playing Loadout from Steam now (Free to Play) and I love that! lol


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm currently playing Shadowrun Returns and I'm loving it, cyberpunk/fantasy RPG. all with a dash of Noir. Just hoping it keeps on being this cool.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Some EVE, lots of LoL, just ran through Dungeon Siege 3 again (Anjali). Dabbling in Starbound and Kerbal Space Program again, waiting for both to get more fleshed out really.


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Kerbal Space Program again, waiting for both to get more fleshed out really.



I really need to give that a go. Saw a friend playing it and it looked like a lot of geeky fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> I really need to give that a go. Saw a friend playing it and it looked like a lot of geeky fun.



I've taken to describing it as an aerospace simulator cleverly disguised as a computer game = P


----------



## jonw3000

I've been playing a whole lot of Rust.


----------



## Webmaster

I've been spending way too much time with SuperCell's Clash of Clans on my iPad. It's very different from the sprawling Skyrim-style open world adventures I like, but no less of a time burner, and very smart. Anyone who plays Clash of Clans will probably agree that the folks who created that game hit an amazing balance of features that keep the game addictive for a very long time. Many others get boring and burn out quickly, but not that one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Webmaster said:


> I've been spending way too much time with SuperCell's Clash of Clans on my iPad. It's very different from the sprawling Skyrim-style open world adventures I like, but no less of a time burner, and very smart. Anyone who plays Clash of Clans will probably agree that the folks who created that game hit an amazing balance of features that keep the game addictive for a very long time. Many others get boring and burn out quickly, but not that one.



Haha yesss I was playing this on my iPhone for a bit. I got bored of it though...


----------



## spookytwigg

Downloaded the Sid Meier Humble bundle. There's gonna be lots and lots of civ playing for me this week.


----------



## Deacone

Still. All of the WoW. Forever.


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> Still. All of the WoW. Forever.


I've still avoided WoW so far... I'm sure that if I started it I'd be lost forever.


----------



## x0emnem0x

spookytwigg said:


> I've still avoided WoW so far... I'm sure that if I started it I'd be lost forever.



*THIS*. Same exact thing. Plus I don't want to pay that much to play a game when there are plenty of free/one time payment games out there. I've gone okay this long!


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> *THIS*. Same exact thing. Plus I don't want to pay that much to play a game when there are plenty of free/one time payment games out there. I've gone okay this long!


 Yeah, the idea of paying for something and then having to pay again every month is a fairly big factor in it too.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> I've still avoided WoW so far... I'm sure that if I started it I'd be lost forever.



During a short period of time where EVE Online became truly unplayable on my gaming rig due to a conflict with my sound card, and I was waiting to receive parts from Newegg to build a budget box specifically to run EVE, I dabbled in WoW with the 14-day free trial. I played inconsistently for about 5 days, then my birthday came and I got some new games and never played WoW again (I still play EVE though = P).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

On recommendation by my sister's fiance, I have started getting into Path of Exile. Liking it so far. My only major complaint is the entirely online nature of the game - one of the things that also bothered me about Diablo 3. I haven't partied up yet (and probably never will) so all that aspect does is cause me to experience lag from time to time = P


----------



## DKnight00

With my classes finally starting this semester, my gaming craze will have to be forcefully come to a halt. Been playing Battlefield 4 on Xbox with friends/co-workers off and on, as well as a couple random games on PS3, including Ni no Kuni, Minecraft, and the Jak & Daxter Collection.....

Probably going to limit to strictly J&D/BF4 off and on for a while since I'm planning on summer courses as well.


----------



## Melian

I seriously want to play that goat simulator. Haha. Still trying to clear Skyrim, but the fetch-quests and loading screens really suck up a lot of time.


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> I've still avoided WoW so far... I'm sure that if I started it I'd be lost forever.



yah, a little over four years ago I gave the free trial a spin, after hearing co-workers talk about it for a couple of years (and my wife was working a lot of early mornings, so falling asleep early in the evenings and I was looking for something to do).

Four years in Azeroth later....... :doh:

I view it a bit like coffee: if you can avoid getting addicted, that is good! But once you are, you don't really want to be free of it.


----------



## penguin

I've been working my way through Lego Star Wars. Sure, it's on the ipad, but it's the same game that I have on the Wii. I'm just able to lie in bed and play it this way. Once I get it to 100% on the ipad, I'll do it on the Wii. I've finished all the levels, so now I'm going through completing all the bonus stuff.


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I've been working my way through Lego Star Wars. Sure, it's on the ipad, but it's the same game that I have on the Wii. I'm just able to lie in bed and play it this way. Once I get it to 100% on the ipad, I'll do it on the Wii. I've finished all the levels, so now I'm going through completing all the bonus stuff.



My son and I had a blast playing that game together--it was a great way to introduce him to video games, since I could help him at first until he got the concepts down (and then within about two days he was impatient with how slow and clumsy I was a the game.....)


----------



## EMH1701

I miss having time to play video games. Now I have several months in-between my MBA classes since I'm taking a vacation overseas in April, so I have time to play them. I started the new Shadowrun game. Haven't gotten very far. I bought a new laptop recently to replace my 7-year-old desktop, so we will see if Steam saved everything properly or not.


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> My son and I had a blast playing that game together--it was a great way to introduce him to video games, since I could help him at first until he got the concepts down (and then within about two days he was impatient with how slow and clumsy I was a the game.....)



My daughter loves it  I started unlocking things for her, but she soon picked it up and can play really well. It'll be much easier to play on the Wii now I know how it all goes


----------



## Jon Blaze

Stick of truth


----------



## sco17

I'm not playing it now but I will be playing Arkham Knight at the end of the year. It was just announced and it looks mind boggling. The perfect sendoff to a great series on the brand new consoles.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Defiance ... waiting on season 2 to come on tv


----------



## Highsteppa

Call of Duty Ghosts mulitplayer on my PS4 is dominating lately, I still have to give a shot to South Park: Stick of Truth at some point.


----------



## MrSensible

Tad said:


> yah, a little over four years ago I gave the free trial a spin, after hearing co-workers talk about it for a couple of years (and my wife was working a lot of early mornings, so falling asleep early in the evenings and I was looking for something to do).
> 
> Four years in Azeroth later....... :doh:
> 
> I view it a bit like coffee: if you can avoid getting addicted, that is good! But once you are, you don't really want to be free of it.



I've just recently started dipping my toe back into it lately, but man, after some of the changes they made to the warrior class, it's been a bittersweet return so far (I miss stance dancing!) Other than a few of those more fundamental class changes, I've really enjoyed much of what they've done. Some of the new zones look truly incredible (I'm not even a horde player, but I almost want to switch because of how cool Org looks now, haha.) The leveling pace and quest progression also feels to be in a good place and it's genuinely enjoyable to start up a new character now. I had mixed feelings about the Transmog thing at first, but now that I've thought about it, it's a definite improvement over seeing everyone wearing the same shit all the time.

So yeah, the overall experience of returning hasn't been bad so far. ESO will be coming out soon though and as I don't have much time for gaming in general, I'll probably switch over to that for awhile. It seems to be shaping into quite a solo friendly game (which is what I need) for better or worse, and I think it will be a decent fit for someone with a limited amount of play time. 

FFXI is another nostalgic return I'm thinking of making (as they finally made it way more solo friendly) but that's a long ways down the road, if it happens at all.


----------



## DKnight00

Picked up Dark Souls 2 CE on PS3 during midnight, played nearly non stop since today was my vacation day. Love it, but back to work in the a.m. 

Haven't been playing Battlefield 4 on Xbox though because of some glitch ? Holding off on that until they get that fixed.


----------



## None

I've been playing Strider and recently got Towerfall: Ascension on PS4.


----------



## x0emnem0x

None said:


> I've been playing Strider and recently got Towerfall: Ascension on PS4.



*Steals PS4 and casually walks away*


----------



## None

x0emnem0x said:


> *Steals PS4 and casually walks away*



I am the 1%.


----------



## x0emnem0x

None said:


> I am the 1%.



I want a PS4 so bad.....
*cries*


----------



## Highsteppa

Seriously? I kind of regret being an early adapter for it - not a lot of software available yet and I really hate going up against the same peeps over and over again in the PS4 community when playing COD.

But then again....

No you can't have it.


----------



## None

There are always issues with getting a console at launch. It will be some time before games start flowing out, but Second Son, Ground Zeroes are next week, FF XIV is April and Wauch Daugs is May. Plus, Sony has been killing it with great indie stuff since forever. So soon there will be plenty to get excited about.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Highsteppa said:


> Seriously? I kind of regret being an early adapter for it - not a lot of software available yet and I really hate going up against the same peeps over and over again in the PS4 community when playing COD.
> 
> But then again....
> 
> No you can't have it.



I never said there was games I could play I just want it. You know. For when there ARE games available.

C'mooon give it to me!

Really though, my entire clan like switched to PS4 now I have no one to play with. :doh:


----------



## Highsteppa

None said:


> There are always issues with getting a console at launch. It will be some time before games start flowing out, but Second Son, Ground Zeroes are next week, FF XIV is April and Wauch Daugs is May. Plus, Sony has been killing it with great indie stuff since forever. So soon there will be plenty to get excited about.



Yeah, true. It's a matter of being patient, and the pool of PS4 players is increasing slowly - when launch started though, it was a pretty thin number of players you could play against.

I've got my copy of Ground Zeros and Second Son reserved, but I gotta admit that I'm kind of jealous of how Titanfall is an Xbox exclusive right now, especially after having tried the demo - it's a fantastic balance of gameplay, even if they're using an engine that's ten years old. But, Titanfall 2 will be an all console thing, so it's a matter of being patient....again.

Emnem - it was an impressive paperweight when I got it at launch, but it's appeal as a really expensive and large knick-knack wore thin when the PS network was buckling for the first few days. What does it say to you when I was finding the council meetings stripping Rob Ford (mayor of my hometown) of his powers more interesting than the gamesystem itself? Now it's gotten better, but I don't think I'll ever do another console launch again - the hype wore off really quick.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just a thing I did for my clan... in case anyone is interested in joining or anything, thought I'd post it here!


----------



## Highsteppa

Wow!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Highsteppa said:


> even if they're using an engine that's ten years old.



That's not really fair to the Source engine...the current iteration should reall be called Source 3 or 4 or something because it got some hefty upgrades for HL2:EP2/TF2/Portal, and again for Portal 2. And anyways something like 80% of shooters are derived from the Quake engine in some way.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So having downloaded the ESO beta I never got to play it because at start up it would give me an error. Ever. Single. Time. Finally finding an answer, APPARENTLY all I had to do was run the damned thing as an administrator. That was probably the last time I was going to get to beta test, too, and I didn't get to at all. FML.


----------



## freakyfred

The Stick of Truth, but I've beaten it already bah. I wish it was a bit longer. Was pretty fun.


----------



## Highsteppa

The Orange Mage said:


> That's not really fair to the Source engine...the current iteration should reall be called Source 3 or 4 or something because it got some hefty upgrades for HL2:EP2/TF2/Portal, and again for Portal 2. And anyways something like 80% of shooters are derived from the Quake engine in some way.



For something that's being bandied about as being the marquee game and the must have for XBox One, I'd be expecting a hell of a lot more polish on the look of the game. The price point alone for the Xbox One causes people to have higher expectations - Sony went through the same crap with the PS3 before they dropped the price enough to make it accessible and worthwhile for the average consumer.

I still think it's great game that improved a lot on the legacy of Call of Duty - the burn cards is a great, more balanced alternative to killstreaks and they don't give you complete superiority when you manage to acquire a Titan. Just if you're going to make this the must have game for a new console, you best be bringing the noise with the biggest ghetto blaster possible.


----------



## nykspree8

Decided to give Final Fantasy 14 a shot after a 2 year hiatus from MMOs...pretty hooked!


----------



## x0emnem0x

freakyfred said:


> The Stick of Truth, but I've beaten it already bah. I wish it was a bit longer. Was pretty fun.



I was watching Pewdiepie play that on Youtube and that game literally is hilarious. I need to finish watching it and/or playing it. I wish I was rich.


----------



## penguin

Blockland, with my daughter.


----------



## Mathias

Tomb Raider, Bayonetta, and Enslaved Odessy to the West. They're all great.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mathias said:


> Tomb Raider, Bayonetta, and Enslaved Odessy to the West. They're all great.



Tomb Raider was sooooo good.


----------



## Webmaster

One thing I don't understand is why Microsoft bundled the Kinetics with the Xbox One, thus coming in at a much higher price than the PS4. If the Kinetics were essential to using the Xbox One, it'd make sense, but it isn't essential. In fact, while I use the voice commands occasionally ("Xbox on, Xbox off, etc.), I never use the Kinetics.

One feature I like about the Xbox One is that I can run DISH right through it. That saves a HDMI port on the TV, and the Xbox program listing is much better than the default DISH listing, which looks like right out of the early 1990s. Problem is that the Xbox controller won't change channels on the DISH receiver, though it's supposed to.

As is, I've been playing Tomb Raider Definitive on the Xbox One, and my son is heavily into Titanfall. 

I haven't really used the PS4 much. I wish I could play my beloved Gran Turismo 6 on it, but that only runs on the PS3. Apropos PS3... I finally got the Blu-Ray drive on mine replaced. First had a horrible experience with a UK company (nextekdistribution) which stiffed me for the drive and kept the money, and eBay sided with them. Grrr.


----------



## KHayes666

Back into Borderlands 2.

Damn I missed this, sabre turret GO!


----------



## Ilikedembig12

I just installed a game boy color emulator in my android phone and started playing pokemon gold... brings back so many memories xD


----------



## MrSensible

Ilikedembig12 said:


> I just installed a game boy color emulator in my android phone and started playing pokemon gold... brings back so many memories xD



Ha, good man . I've been thinking of playing through blue again, for old time's sake.

On a side note, I'm loving how big emulation has become on the android scene. I bought a OUYA console last year (for like 90 bucks) and it's basically a fairly powerful android in a box with an interface suited to controller use. I've got just about every emulator up to the N64 (even the Dreamcast, although it needs work) on it, and with my 1 TB external drive, I have just about every game made for each system -- including a very large portion of the PSX library. With the convenient interface and bluetooth controller capabilities, it beats the hell out of using a PC for emulation -- for me, anyway. It's not powerful enough for PS2 or Gamecube use though, sadly.


----------



## Chickidee

been playing World of Warcraft and Diablo 3 lately


----------



## Missamanda

Recently downloaded Tera. Finally have it installed and hoping to try it out after I get all my busywork finished.


----------



## Chickidee

Missamanda said:


> Recently downloaded Tera. Finally have it installed and hoping to try it out after I get all my busywork finished.



tera was awesome! i played it when it first came out. is it F2P now?


----------



## Missamanda

Chickidee said:


> tera was awesome! i played it when it first came out. is it F2P now?



Yeah it's free to play as of february. I like the videos I've seen so far for it so I'm excited.


----------



## Chickidee

Missamanda said:


> Yeah it's free to play as of february. I like the videos I've seen so far for it so I'm excited.



Sweet! Might have to redownload it and join you


----------



## x0emnem0x

Missamanda said:


> Yeah it's free to play as of february. I like the videos I've seen so far for it so I'm excited.



I tried to download it which took forever and then when i was trying to play it it crashed a few times. Just need to redownload it again and try to play and see how it works lol.


----------



## Missamanda

x0emnem0x said:


> I tried to download it which took forever and then when i was trying to play it it crashed a few times. Just need to redownload it again and try to play and see how it works lol.



I had to use the torrent download they offered because of the same situation. It downloaded 15% the first time then 10% the second. The torrent worked fine. It's installed and ready. I just need to get the time to play and figure everything out. 

O and to anyone who cares Origin is giving away the original Left For Dead (download) for free this month.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Missamanda said:


> I had to use the torrent download they offered because of the same situation. It downloaded 15% the first time then 10% the second. The torrent worked fine. It's installed and ready. I just need to get the time to play and figure everything out.
> 
> O and to anyone who cares Origin is giving away the original Left For Dead (download) for free this month.



Where's that at ? I googled and went to Origins website, couldn't find it.


----------



## Missamanda

x0emnem0x said:


> Where's that at ? I googled and went to Origins website, couldn't find it.



Tera Torrent: Clickity

Left For Dead: Click


----------



## dharmabean

I was a contracted game tester with En Masse Entertainment, creators of Tera, for six months. I game played for the game until it launched. One of my main jobs was to follow the story quest lines to make sure the Korean was converted to English and it made sense, no Korean letters were left, etc. 

I really got into the battle functions of the game, totally different from WoW. I was apart of the testers who pushed to get it more individual gaming friendly. When we first started working with the game, it was very group oriented. I am one who likes to do both; quest alone and raid with groups. I didn't like the pressure of always being forced to group to kick BAMs (Big Ass Monsters, as we called them). 

Man, I totally miss my Elin. I loved playing. I would play now but I need a new laptop or gaming system to play. 

My favorite characters, NPC/Enemies in the game are the redcaps. I loved them so much one of my fellow game testers crocheted this for me:


----------



## Missamanda

dharmabean said:


> I was a contracted game tester with En Masse Entertainment, creators of Tera, for six months. I game played for the game until it launched. One of my main jobs was to follow the story quest lines to make sure the Korean was converted to English and it made sense, no Korean letters were left, etc.
> 
> I really got into the battle functions of the game, totally different from WoW. I was apart of the testers who pushed to get it more individual gaming friendly. When we first started working with the game, it was very group oriented. I am one who likes to do both; quest alone and raid with groups. I didn't like the pressure of always being forced to group to kick BAMs (Big Ass Monsters, as we called them).
> 
> Man, I totally miss my Elin. I loved playing. I would play now but I need a new laptop or gaming system to play.
> 
> My favorite characters, NPC/Enemies in the game are the redcaps. I loved them so much one of my fellow game testers crocheted this for me:



That's adorable. I still haven't sat down and tried it. I guess my expectations are so high because a friend of mine plays I don't want to be disappointed. 

That and I start Alice: Madness returns. I need to install a controller to keep playing. My hand-key coordination is terrible. 

The Elin are what sparked my interest because they are absolute cuteness. Not being able to play solo is kind of a bummer but if it's good enough it will be worth it.


----------



## dharmabean

Oh no, sorry. You can play solo now. The testers pushed for a more leveled system.


----------



## Missamanda

dharmabean said:


> Oh no, sorry. You can play solo now. The testers pushed for a more leveled system.



Even more excited now. :3


----------



## Highsteppa

Missamanda said:


> Left For Dead



I have so many fond memories of playing this game, especially how any sense of alliance and loyalty to help each other out evaporates as soon as the final rescue comes for each level.

I remember the hospital roof and I was stupid enough to man the minigun. When the chopper came, everyone fled and I was left behind, got trapped and disabled by a horde of zombies.

_"Uh....Guys? Can someone please help me?"_

Response?

_"Maaaan, fuck you n***a."_ I hear over my headset.

A pipe bomb promptly landed right in front of my camera view, causing even more zombies to pile on. The beeps quickly bled into a buzz....You figure out the rest.


----------



## dharmabean

Missamanda said:


> Even more excited now. :3



My lil Elin, Dharma


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Hmm, perhaps I should check out this "Terra".

Kicked Path of Exile around for a bit, until I got my Ranger through the first two runs and then she became unplayable solo.

Been poking Elemental: Fallen Enchantress again, messing with the xml files, trying once again to achieve a nice balance between champion usefulness and standard unit necessity, while also cheating my ass off because it's so easy.

Also fired up Endless Space again, really enjoying the Harmony's complete lack of concern for Dust and thus upkeep expenses. In the process of converting my current games' planets to a combination of Methane and Helium gas giants across the board.

Still keeping the EVE accounts live and training, but mostly not playing that one. Bought into Star Citizen, though there's basically nothing to do with it at the moment (I got a Cutlass, because of reasons).


----------



## Missamanda

Highsteppa said:


> I have so many fond memories of playing this game, especially how any sense of alliance and loyalty to help each other out evaporates as soon as the final rescue comes for each level.
> 
> I remember the hospital roof and I was stupid enough to man the minigun. When the chopper came, everyone fled and I was left behind, got trapped and disabled by a horde of zombies.
> 
> _"Uh....Guys? Can someone please help me?"_
> 
> Response?
> 
> _"Maaaan, fuck you n***a."_ I hear over my headset.
> 
> A pipe bomb promptly landed right in front of my camera view, causing even more zombies to pile on. The beeps quickly bled into a buzz....You figure out the rest.



I'll probably just be playing alone. Easier that way at least for me until I get the hang of everything. Sorry the game experience wasn't that great for you D:



dharmabean said:


> My lil Elin, Dharma



She's so cute ^_^
I'll finally be able to start playing tonight. I found my old xbox controller and installed it to help me out. Was mainly for Left for dead issues I was having last night but I figured I'd challenge the controller vs keyboard play on Tera as well.


----------



## Chickidee

I'm downloading it today. You guys got me wanting to play again ^_^


----------



## KHayes666

I hate loot midgets.....hate em...hate em...

Why is it I can stand toe to toe with some of the most nasty and horrifying monsters both in this game plus every other game I've played and not even flinch but one of those damn midgets pop out and I yelp like a dog?

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jon Blaze

Reaper of Souls. I finished with my demon hunter, and am just leveling a crusader in adventure mode. There have been a lot of improvements since I last played. I feel like I may really get back into the game again.


----------



## Dromond

I'm saving my pennies for Civilization: Beyond Earth.

Official trailer movie

Fan edit that is far better


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've pre-ordered Galactic Civilizations 3, and plan to do the same with Civilization: Beyond Earth as soon as it's available on Steam!


----------



## Ilikedembig12

been playing tons of Pokemon Y, it's just too addicting :O


----------



## x0emnem0x

Decided to restart my Skyrim journey, so I'll be playing that here and there for the next couple of decades. ;P


----------



## James

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided to restart my Skyrim journey, so I'll be playing that here and there for the next couple of decades. ;P



I just fired up an old save this week. I'm going to chase down that last achievement of killing a legendary dragon. Hardcore.


----------



## Highsteppa

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided to restart my Skyrim journey, so I'll be playing that here and there for the next couple of decades. ;P



I'm not big into RPGs, but that was certainly the closest definition of digital crack that I have ever encountered.

Loved that game - totally went the route of a dark elf archer/thief.


----------



## x0emnem0x

James said:


> I just fired up an old save this week. I'm going to chase down that last achievement of killing a legendary dragon. Hardcore.





Highsteppa said:


> I'm not big into RPGs, but that was certainly the closest definition of digital crack that I have ever encountered.
> 
> Loved that game - totally went the route of a dark elf archer/thief.



I have literally been playing this for hours daily everyday this week... I think I need an intervention. I just hit level 18 though so YAY!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Reaper of Souls like crazy.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I am officially too much of a Casual for Dark Souls 2.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Garry's Mod... TF2... Just downloaded the game Gunz 2 so might play that a tad bit.


----------



## littlefairywren

Far Cry 3 
Better late than never.


----------



## swamptoad

Do games like Ruzzle, Words With Friends, and Scramble With Friends, which I've been playing off of my phone count? :doh:


----------



## None

Child of Light PS4
Borderlands 2 Vita
Super TIME Force Xbox One
Sportsfriends PS4/PS3
Spelunky PS3/Vita (always)


----------



## Timberwolf

Most time you'll find me in space. :bounce:
Playing Star Trek Online the last year or so... No room for other games. :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

swamptoad said:


> Do games like Ruzzle, Words With Friends, and Scramble With Friends, which I've been playing off of my phone count? :doh:



Yes! Course they do!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Taking a look at the Wildstar open beta while I still can. Interested, tentatively, but not enough to pre-order without some sort of trial run.


----------



## dharmabean

Free Game of the Month:

Saints Row III


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just got Battlefield 4 for PS3 today so was playing a bit of that.


----------



## Snow Angel




----------



## Mathias

I just finished Bioshock Infinite and I'm moving onto Burial at Sea. After that though, I'm not sure if I should play something else or just wait until Watch Dogs comes out.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I have pre-ordered Wildstar.

Whether or not I play it for more than a month or two remains to be seen (I only put two paid months into TOR = P).


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thief and Blacklight Retribution on PS4.


----------



## Blackjack

It begins. 

DKC 2k14! 

View attachment dkc.jpg


----------



## Mathias

One more day until Watch Dogs. I'm super excited for it!


----------



## dharmabean

Dark Souls II

Tonight.. is the first night... in a long, long ass time... that I actually rage quit a game. There's just not enough explicit words to fucking fucker fucker fuck that game.


----------



## penguin

I should probably play more games on the wii. I'm wanting a new game, and to move on from SWTOR for a bit, but I'd rather it be a single player game. I have no idea what to look for. Wii or PC, either is fine.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Watch Dogs soon, and then WildStar (which is, for the moment at least, a Sub game, and thus I WILL be playing it for at least the first month)... Civ: Beyond Earth later this year? DA 3 at some point (though I probably won't Pre it because I didn't like DA 2 enough)?

Anyhow, I just found out about the Long War mod for XCOM: Enemy Unknown, and dear gods is it brutal. You start with a 6-soldier squad, and I lost 3 people in one mission, none of them rookies.


----------



## Missamanda

Still Alice Madness Returns. Just switched to the console version. Controls without an actual controller were too much of a bitch for me.


----------



## None

Transistor
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
Wolfenstein: The New Order
A WAUCH DAUG!


----------



## Mathias

Picked up Watch Dogs and it's so fantastic. I was also going to get Metal Gear Solid Legacy. Until I saw how ungodly expensive it was. This one will keep me occupied for a long time anyway.


----------



## Amaranthine

Square Enix's Bravely Default on 3DS

It's beautiful, visually and aurally. Being a sucker for that kind of RPG/gameplay in general, I'm enamored with it. 

If anyone plays, or wants to exchange friend codes in general, let me know!


----------



## None

I've been checking out the Destiny Alpha. After I maxed out a Warlock in it (the level cap is 8), I am pretty sold on it. It is hitting on all the types of things I enjoy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lot's of PS3 Minecraft aaaand just started playing some Tekken Revolution today. Good ol' Tekken... I missed it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I hate you Steam. lol
Castle Crashers (very good and addictive)
Metal Slug 3 (basically a port)
Dynasty Warriors 8 Xtreme Legends - Meh. Some small elements added, but still the same bastardization of Chinese history thrown into a so-so hack 'n' slash.


----------



## None

Persona 4 Arena, daug.


----------



## MrSensible

None said:


> Persona 4 Arena, daug.



Nice to see another fan of the series. I'm behind on it though; I still haven't even finished going through 3 for the PS2 yet. I've got a huge backlog of games from not having any time to play anything lately.

I'm thinking of ordering a Nvidia Shield next week -- to use as a hand-held emulation box, and also for its "PC streaming" capabilities. It's surprisingly well-built and powerful for an android device, so I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces. It will be great getting to visit my friends out of town, and not be without my PC gaming library for once.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deus Ex: Human Revolution and GTA: V


----------



## None

MrSensible said:


> Nice to see another fan of the series. I'm behind on it though; I still haven't even finished going through 3 for the PS2 yet. I've got a huge backlog of games from not having any time to play anything lately.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a Nvidia Shield next week -- to use as a hand-held emulation box, and also for its "PC streaming" capabilities. It's surprisingly well-built and powerful for an android device, so I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces. It will be great getting to visit my friends out of town, and not be without my PC gaming library for once.



I was a fan of the main Shin Megami Tensei series when I got into Nocturne on PS2 and some of the Digital Devil Saga stuff, but Persona 4 Golden blew the series wide open for me. I got real deep into Persona 3 FES on PS3, but fucked up the social links, so I am going to run through it again on my Vita (as a lady #eyebrowwiggle). It is an amazing series. Persona 4 Arena's story mode is great for the new information, but going through it is a bit ponderous. Although, now I can't wait for Ultimax and Persona Q. I need my fix.


----------



## Deacone

Well i've caved in and joined Steam. And in the past week i've played :

DOTA 2
Fallout New Vegas
Mass Effect
Warframe

It totally doesn't help there is a Steam Summer Sale on either >_>


----------



## MrSensible

None said:


> I was a fan of the main Shin Megami Tensei series when I got into Nocturne on PS2 and some of the Digital Devil Saga stuff, but Persona 4 Golden blew the series wide open for me. I got real deep into Persona 3 FES on PS3, but fucked up the social links, so I am going to run through it again on my Vita (as a lady #eyebrowwiggle). It is an amazing series. Persona 4 Arena's story mode is great for the new information, but going through it is a bit ponderous. Although, now I can't wait for Ultimax and Persona Q. I need my fix.



I actually never really played much of the actual SMT series itself (although I did briefly play the mmorpg that was developed for it.) I started with the original Persona on the PSX and I always thought it was an awesome concept. I've been messing around with Persona 3: FES on an emulator and it's already exceeded my expectations. Looking forward to going through 4 later on. I might also start from the beginning of the SMT series and catch up on it.



Deacone said:


> It totally doesn't help there is a Steam Summer Sale on either >_>



Fuck, why did you have to remind me of this?


----------



## None

MrSensible said:


> I actually never really played much of the actual SMT series itself (although I did briefly play the mmorpg that was developed for it.) I started with the original Persona on the PSX and I always thought it was an awesome concept. I've been messing around with Persona 3: FES on an emulator and it's already exceeded my expectations. Looking forward to going through 4 later on. I might also start from the beginning of the SMT series and catch up on it.



I would say stick with the Persona series unless you have a 3DS then you can check out SMT IV, which is extremely good.


----------



## Deacone

MrSensible said:


> Fuck, why did you have to remind me of this?



I've spent $130 since the start of the Steam sale. Thank God it's pay day lol

I'm going to be starting Borderlands 2 :>


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I have intentionally not been firing up Steam to avoid the Summer Sale's Siren Song.


----------



## Deacone

Well it finished today, so you may get away with it. There were some awesome steals though. My library is now 35 games bigger :>


----------



## x0emnem0x

Played the Destiny beta on PS4 tonight... rad game but still haven't made it to multiplayer yet. Working on it!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Gave up on Wildstar. Thing just wasn't grabbing my attention; I was signing in purely to not get kicked out of my guild for inactivity. So, done with that. Disappointed as hell, but done.


----------



## spookytwigg

Currently jumping between final fantasy x and the pixelmon mod for minecraft.


----------



## None

Max leveled the Destiny Beta. I dig it a lot.

Shovel Knight
Tomodachi Life
Risk of Rain
FTL: Faster than Light
Abyss Odyssey


----------



## sco17

I was playing UFC for the last couple of weeks and it's both good and disappointing. The striking aspect is pretty fluid and if you choose the right difficulty level you can have fun and get a nice challenge. Unfortunately the ground game controls are absolutely terrible. They're both convoluted and unresponsive which of course is the death knell for fun. So now I've been back and forth between my 2 most reliable and favorite games, FIFA and Battlefield . I'm looking forward to Destiny and Madden in the near future with an eye towards the new Call of Duty(C'mon Frank Underwood himself is in it!) and in the more distant future Arkham Knight.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I forgot to mention, my boyfriend has been having me play the Resident Evil games! Though I've always loved them, I never played them alone and mostly only ever saw gameplay via my brother playing through them when I was younger and never played them myself. So we played Resident Evil 5 together on split screen and now I'm working my way through Resident Evil 4...


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> I forgot to mention, my boyfriend has been having me play the Resident Evil games! Though I've always loved them, I never played them alone and mostly only ever saw gameplay via my brother playing through them when I was younger and never played them myself. So we played Resident Evil 5 together on split screen and now I'm working my way through Resident Evil 4...



I really like 4, enjoyed it loads... Except for the evil chainsaw guys... Scrre those guys


----------



## penguin

I picked up the Skyrim bundle because Steam had them on sale, so I played through that a bit last night. Once I figure out what I'm doing, I'm sure I'll love it. Otherwise, I'm still all over SWTOR.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I did another run through of KOTOR and am working my way through KOTOR II with the latest version of the Content Restoration Mod.


----------



## Deacone

Borderlands 2


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> Borderlands 2



Oh dear lord, so much fun! Well worth getting the downloadable content for, the tiny Tina one especially.


----------



## None

Having maxed out a Warlock and Hunter in the Destiny Beta (and briefly playing Titan in the Alpha), the Warlock is easily the best class. The Hunter is probably the weakest due to a meh special. It has the coolest melee though because throwing knives is very satisfying. Titan class is too standard space marine for me. It feels too much like Master Chief, which might be good if you like Halo (myself not so much). I am extremely sad the Beta is just the Alpha with a few more missions, but it bodes well that I cannot wait for the game to come out.


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> Oh dear lord, so much fun! Well worth getting the downloadable content for, the tiny Tina one especially.



but of course.


----------



## Jon Blaze

LoL, but just doom bots at the moment. They're pretty rough. I'm like 3-4. I get a lot of kills still with Caitlyn, but it isn't enough. I think it may help my skills.


----------



## spookytwigg

Still on final fantasy x (finally got the airship for easy traveling) but also playing a cute game called Doki Doki Universe, in which you are a robot who is being examined by an alien to see if your line is worth keeping in production. The whole while it throws questionnaires at you and assesses your personality. It has me down incredibly well (and two of my friends who've played it) a very interesting game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> LoL, but just doom bots at the moment. They're pretty rough. I'm like 3-4. I get a lot of kills still with Caitlyn, but it isn't enough. I think it may help my skills.



Oh, Doom Bots is actually a new PvE mode? What, are they buffed into the stratosphere or something?


----------



## Deacone

I'm currently enjoying a spot of Broken Age. Not bad y'know. Considering it's only Act 1, I can't wait for what else they have in store.


----------



## Highsteppa

Moved over to Battlefield 4 and indulged in a little OCD behavior to unlock some extra guns.


----------



## sco17

I was playing the Destiny Beta the last couple of days and it's not bad. Sort of frustrating being in what is supposed to be a co op mission and suddenly losing the rest of your party thus meaning you have to finish alone. The multiplayer is decent once you unlock it but sort of redundant and definitely not innovative in anyway. I'm honestly not sure if the retail version will be worth buying based on the beta.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oh, Doom Bots is actually a new PvE mode? What, are they buffed into the stratosphere or something?



Yes. 
http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Doom_Bots
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/features/doom-bots-doom-ending-soon

I guess they are about to end it though. I only got to level one, and it was rough. Lots of AP users, stupid AOE (e.g. Ezreal's ult shoots in one direction, then in all for a second go), and I think the bots accumulate gold fast regardless of kills on your team.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jon Blaze said:


> Yes.
> http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Doom_Bots
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/features/doom-bots-doom-ending-soon
> 
> I guess they are about to end it though. I only got to level one, and it was rough. Lots of AP users, stupid AOE (e.g. Ezreal's ult shoots in one direction, then in all for a second go), and I think the bots accumulate gold fast regardless of kills on your team.



Thank god. Screw Doom Bots! I hated them! Bring back URF. lol.


----------



## spookytwigg

Had a few goes on Nosgoth the last couple of days, it's pretty fun for a PvP game, not my normal kind of thing.


----------



## freakyfred

Shovel Knight! Best game I've played in a long while. It's designed fantastically. Looks great and the music's super. Highly recommended.


----------



## snuffy2000

Funny enough, a whole mess of goat simulator/hearthstone/Diablo 3/PVZ: Garden Warfare.


----------



## None

freakyfred said:


> Shovel Knight! Best game I've played in a long while. It's designed fantastically. Looks great and the music's super. Highly recommended.



Shovel Knight rocks. It nails the throwback feel without feeling derivative or too beholden to outdated conventions. Shit gets rough though when trying to keep all dat loot!


----------



## Deacone

I caved in and bought The Walking Dead 1 & 2 and spent 2 entire days playing them. Hot damn they were amazing. My feels.

And Saturday and Sunday just gone - I finally got around to playing The Last Of Us, which truely lived up to the hype and I enjoyed immensely. 

Finished all the games now. All this infected/zombie gaming over the last week has made me flinch at ever odd sound I hear now lol


----------



## spookytwigg

I finished final fantasy X (which is always super sad) and decided to give X-2 a try... I lasted about 20 before giving up on it. 

Played Civ 3 on the second easiest setting and got trounced (a lot more difficult than 5) think I might try 4 tonight instead.

Also started borderlands Lillith.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It's been a while and I'm interested again, so it's back to a galaxy far, far away... Resubbed to TOR for another 2 months (the one-time sub option) and am quickly relearning the game mechanics.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lots of ARAM lately. I actually got my first pentakill ever while trying out Jinx (even though we still lost :/). I'm decent with Kayle too.


----------



## Deacone

Aaaaand now back to Mass Effect. ;>


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Depending on the day, and the duration of time I have to sit and play in one sitting, currently ranging from Skyrim (longer durations), Call of Duty 1 (shorter durations), or LoL (only when my friends are available, typically Friday nights). Have the opportunity to start playing the Arkham series, but it's on the Playstation 3, so I have to get over my aversion to consoles.


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> Aaaaand now back to Mass Effect. ;>


As it should be, Mass effect is alway the best thing to go back to.


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> As it should be, Mass effect is alway the best thing to go back to.



6th time baby!


----------



## spookytwigg

See that's the mark of a really good game. There are so many games i've played that I know I'll never touch again. I love a game you can keep going back to.


----------



## Windigo

I just love Diablo 3 at the moment, the expansion has made the game so much more interesting 

And I've ordered two old school games for my upcoming birthday, dungeon siege 1 and 2!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> Lots of ARAM lately. I actually got my first pentakill ever while trying out Jinx (even though we still lost :/). I'm decent with Kayle too.



I got my first (and only, to date) Penta with Katarina, on Summoner's Rift (back before ARAM existed). Also a Quadra once that should have been a Penta (but the last kill took too long to achieve because Nidalee ran away...).


----------



## None

Lots of crazy announcements at gamescom, mainly from Sony, but Rise of the Tomb Raider as an Xbone exclusive is pretty big. WiLD from Michel Ancel and his new studio looks insane. So does Rime and The Tomorrow Children. I am intrigued by Hellblade and Ninja Theory's new approach to development. Plus, Tearaway Unfolded on PS4!

Tomorrow, BioWare is supposed to reveal its "You've Been Chosen" project, so we'll see how that goes.

Oh and there is a little thing called Silent Hills from Hideo Kojima and Guillermo Del Toro with Norman Reedus as the star.


----------



## Deacone

Finished Saints Row the Third last night. Took me forever to actually get round to playing it. I didn't realise they had such a sense of humor - I thought it was just a rip off of GTA. So MUCH BETTER.


----------



## spookytwigg

I still haven't played the saints row games. Annoyingly I think I forgot to click on it when it was on psn.


----------



## Deacone

Installing Tomb Raider right now. I haven't played any of the Tomb Raiders since the triangle tits version I think...or possible the one where you lock the butler in the fridge


----------



## None

Deacone said:


> Installing Tomb Raider right now. I haven't played any of the Tomb Raiders since the triangle tits version I think...or possible the one where you lock the butler in the fridge



I loved the latest Tomb Raider, I ended up reviewing it. It does a bunch of things right.

It is good the Xbone exclusivity for the sequel is only a timed exclusivity.


----------



## big_lad27

Struggling to get into any games lately, just not had the time so I've been back on skate 3 on the 360 and Battlefield 4/Guacamelee on the Xbone. Can't wait for The Evil Within and Dying Light though


----------



## Deacone

None said:


> I loved the latest Tomb Raider, I ended up reviewing it. It does a bunch of things right.
> 
> It is good the Xbone exclusivity for the sequel is only a timed exclusivity.



I don't have the moneys to afford an Xbone - so through Steam on the PC is good enough for me


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Pre-orders for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel and Civilization: Beyond Earth have opened up on Steam.

Of course, I had to get both.

And, of course, the games both drop the same month (October).

...


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Pre-orders for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel and Civilization: Beyond Earth have opened up on Steam.
> 
> Of course, I had to get both.
> 
> And, of course, the games both drop the same month (October).
> 
> ...



Yep, October will be a very gamey month.


----------



## Matt

Alien Isolation is released in October as well. I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## spookytwigg

Matt said:


> Alien Isolation is released in October as well. I'm really looking forward to that.



I really hope it's as good as the premise, it has the potential to be a really good game.


----------



## Deacone

I played Civ 5...and I played 13 hours of it. Whoops. I literally forgot to eat all day - my eyes were glued!


----------



## None

Hotline Miami on PS4, fucking god damnit that is a good game.
Hohokum
Velocity 2X, well I finished it, but I need to revisit for a review closer to embargo date.
Surgeon Simulator: Anniversary Edition
Diablo III: Ultimate Evil Edition
Murdered: Soul Suspect
CounterSpy


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Deacone said:


> I played Civ 5...and I played 13 hours of it. Whoops. I literally forgot to eat all day - my eyes were glued!



Reminds me of my first time playing Starcraft!


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> I played Civ 5...and I played 13 hours of it. Whoops. I literally forgot to eat all day - my eyes were glued!



Yeah, it'll do that to you. Do you have the expansions aswell? The ones for V are really good.


----------



## Deacone

I didn't fork out for any yet - but I'm sure that'll change. I think I forgot to blink for 2 hours...lol


----------



## spookytwigg

I'd suggest that it's worth getting them, at least the gods one. It makes an already brilliant game great.


----------



## Deacone

Well last night I was playing The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5...my feeeeeeeeeeeeels


----------



## x0emnem0x

Messed around with more Diablo III and League of Legends.


----------



## Joeyarrington

Dragon Quest VI, Sim City and Final Fantasy V through snes emulator on my phone

Deer Hunter 2014 on google play

NCAA football on my 360

King Of Fighters 96 on my Neo Geo AES


----------



## EMH1701

Now that I finally have time in-between classes, I can play Might & Magic Legacy until my next class starts. 

I have played all the Might & Magic games since 3. Never could find 1 or 2.


----------



## WibbyDoo

JUST played through Bastion recently. What a great experience!

Have been wondering about Path of Exile. I played Titan Quest / Titan Quest : Immortal Throne a lot. Have been looking for something to scratch that itch!


----------



## None

WibbyDoo said:


> JUST played through Bastion recently. What a great experience!



Bastion is one hell of a game. A great mix of narrative and gameplay. As much as I dug the frontier vibe of Bastion, I liked the cyberpunk dystopia of Transistor more.


----------



## Matt

Bastion was a great game. I loved the music, and the narration by the stranger.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection for PS3.


----------



## Deacone

I've bought Deponia at a steal price of £1.59 on a steam sale. I've heard great things about it so I'll be playing that after I come back from the gym


----------



## Deacone

Oh my - I finished Tomb Raider, what a wonderful game that was. 

Played a bit of deponia but I guess I wasn't in the right mindset to give a fuck at the point.

Now I've tried Torchlight 2. Looking past the fact it is a massive rip off of Diablo, I fucking love it


----------



## WibbyDoo

Deacone said:


> Oh my - I finished Tomb Raider, what a wonderful game that was.
> 
> Played a bit of deponia but I guess I wasn't in the right mindset to give a fuck at the point.
> 
> Now I've tried Torchlight 2. Looking past the fact it is a massive rip off of Diablo, I fucking love it



Have you played Titan Quest / Titan Quest Immortal Throne? Some say it's more of a sequel to Diablo II than Diablo III. I really liked it because I'm a sucker for a lot of the lore and mythology .

Along those lines, I'm also excited about Grim Dawn!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

WibbyDoo said:


> Have been wondering about Path of Exile. I played Titan Quest / Titan Quest : Immortal Throne a lot. Have been looking for something to scratch that itch!



I played PoE through two runs (initial difficulty and second hardest), then got to the hardest difficulty run and found it no longer enjoyable. However, it's free, so it's not like I spent money on another Diablo 2-style grindfest game. Which is to say, go ahead and give it a try!



Deacone said:


> Now I've tried Torchlight 2. Looking past the fact it is a massive rip off of Diablo, I fucking love it



Torchlight was good, Torchlight 2 so much more so. Despite traditionally preferring ranged classes, I really like the Engineer.


----------



## Deacone

WibbyDoo said:


> Have you played Titan Quest / Titan Quest Immortal Throne? Some say it's more of a sequel to Diablo II than Diablo III. I really liked it because I'm a sucker for a lot of the lore and mythology .
> 
> Along those lines, I'm also excited about Grim Dawn!



I haven't! I shall have a look at it - is it on Steam per chance?




Forgotten_Futures said:


> Torchlight was good, Torchlight 2 so much more so. Despite traditionally preferring ranged classes, I really like the Engineer.



Yeah - I wasn't expecting it to be like that. I'm always preferring Mages/ranged. So surely enough I'm an embermage. 

I do love the fact you can have a pet headcrab lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Deacone said:


> I haven't! I shall have a look at it - is it on Steam per chance?



Yes, it's on Steam.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've finally started Dragon age origins. I'm really enjoying it so far (though I'm not sure about the fight system) having Claudia Black in the cast is making me expect random peacekeeper technology to turn up though.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> I've finally started Dragon age origins. I'm really enjoying it so far (though I'm not sure about the fight system) having Claudia Black in the cast is making me expect random peacekeeper technology to turn up though.



I tried to do a fresh playthrough of DA:O to prep a save for DA2, but having it crash on me about once an hour quickly turned me off continuing. A pity, since DA:O's story was excellent, and it also has my single favorite spoken video game line EVER.


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I tried to do a fresh playthrough of DA:O to prep a save for DA2, but having it crash on me about once an hour quickly turned me off continuing. A pity, since DA:O's story was excellent, and it also has my single favorite spoken video game line EVER.



Luckily mine isn't buggy but I'm really enjoying the story so far, like that there's loads of different ways to start game too (I've gone with casteless Dwarf).


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> Luckily mine isn't buggy but I'm really enjoying the story so far, like that there's loads of different ways to start game too (I've gone with casteless Dwarf).



Yah, quite a few people had the bug problem. I managed to get away without it. I think I did 4 DA:O playthroughs lol - and only one DA2. It's rather good though! I hope you're enjoying it


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> Yah, quite a few people had the bug problem. I managed to get away without it. I think I did 4 DA:O playthroughs lol - and only one DA2. It's rather good though! I hope you're enjoying it



I'm really enjoying it yeah, this is exactly my kind of game. I'm already pretty sure that I'll be getting the second one as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> I'm really enjoying it yeah, this is exactly my kind of game. I'm already pretty sure that I'll be getting the second one as well.



I'll caution you that, thought DA2's story is as excellent as everything else BioWare has ever kicked out the door, the game mechanics are jarringly different. (And there's one specific line of dialog in the first few minutes that pisses me the fuck off, mostly because you can't counter it at all.)


----------



## Deacone

I was upset the DA2 didn't really follow the style of DA:O but in itself it still is a good game.


----------



## tankyguy

Lately I've been playing Firefall. Fun, free to play MMO shooter if you liked Tribes and Borderlands.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2cxeAhxSoyo#t=0

Speaking of Borderlands, also picked the GOTY edition up on a Steam sale and I'm currently playing through with Kireg.

Also there's talk the superhero MMO City of Heroes may be coming back, so that got my attention this week.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Currently playing Kingdoms of Amalur, and enjoying it! I'm patiently waiting for Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## Highsteppa

Been playing a lot of Battlefield 4 lately, with the usually weekend bouts of Call of Duty: Ghosts and Call of Duty Black Ops 2 with my clan.

Want to get back into Diablo again, but I'm considering trading in for the Ultimate Evil edition.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

tankyguy said:


> Also there's talk the superhero MMO City of Heroes may be coming back, so that got my attention this week.



The *actual* COH/COV or one of the fan re-creations? Linky?


----------



## tankyguy

Forgotten_Futures said:


> The *actual* COH/COV or one of the fan re-creations? Linky?



A large fan group pooled their money and formed a holding company to buy the IP from the company. They're currently negotiating, but what's on the table is the existing game, server and the IP but *not* the source code or player data.

http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/0...w-players-to-resurrect-the-city-of-heroes-ip/

Nothing set in stone, but the fact they've gotten this far and the company has been entertaining talks with them since March is impressive.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

tankyguy said:


> A large fan group pooled their money and formed a holding company to buy the IP from the company. They're currently negotiating, but what's on the table is the existing game, server and the IP but *not* the source code or player data.
> 
> http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/0...w-players-to-resurrect-the-city-of-heroes-ip/
> 
> Nothing set in stone, but the fact they've gotten this far and the company has been entertaining talks with them since March is impressive.



So I'd have to rebuild my Buff Spider and Fire/Regen Brute from scratch, eh?

How exactly can you get away with selling the IP but not the Source? Aren't they effectively the same thing?


----------



## Jon Blaze

More and more ARAM. Just went 14-7-11 playing Fizz for the first time. I felt so lost.  I'm still sort of hit and miss, but I seem to be doing better with champs I know little about using. I did all right with Galio, Vel'Koz (that disintegration ray O_O), and LuLu.


----------



## tankyguy

Forgotten_Futures said:


> So I'd have to rebuild my Buff Spider and Fire/Regen Brute from scratch, eh?



Yup. And earn back all your badges. And re-buy any costumes and power sets you purchased, unless they plan to give them to everyone for free. It's a little too soon to speculate how they plan to run their business model.



> How exactly can you get away with selling the IP but not the Source? Aren't they effectively the same thing?



Well, no. The IP is the characters, story and setting. The source is just game code.

Look at the Arkham games (going to infer a lot and simplify for sake of example).

DC Comics/Warner Bros owns Batman, his enemies and Gotham City. But the developer, Rocksteady owns the source code.

This means Rocksteady can't just make another Batman game if they feel like it. It also means DC Comics can't take the game/code and give it to another studio to make a new Batman game, or have them modify it into a Green Arrow game.

In the case of City of Heroes, the fans are looking to buy the IP so they can make new 'City of' games and make the un-offical fan projects official and legitimate.

They're looking to buy the game's compiled binary files and servers so they can bring the old game back up as-is until those projects are done. Without the source code, they can't add anything to the game or change it, but at least people can play it and generate some income to fund the sequel projects.

They'd love to get the source code, because it would mean they could keep adding content to the old game, but it's inferred NCSoft has a hard policy about not releasing code to outside parties. That's suspected to be why past efforts to buy the game had failed, they wont give up the source for anything. The speculation from those in the know is that it's because many NCSoft games share bits of code, and it could compromise their other games if the code ever got out. For example, Lineage 2 players could get their credit card info stolen because it shared in-game store code with CoH and whoever bought the CoH source code them left it sitting on an insecure server that got hacked. The policy makes sense and NCSoft is just trying to cover their butts, legally speaking.


----------



## None

Been playing Xenoblade Chronicles, it is fantastic. A wonderful surprise and brings me back to the golden age of PS2 JRPGs. It was worth the exorbitant price GameStop charged for a used copy.

Also, I got my copy of Destiny for review, but can't do shit with it until servers go live on Monday.


----------



## Mathias

PS3: Black Ops 2, Dante's Inferno

3DS: Fire Emblem Awakening, Mario Kart 7, Streets of Rage


----------



## spookytwigg

Just got playstation all star battle royale from ps plus, it's a Sony version of super smash bros, beating up parapper the rapper as a big daddy. So far it's been fun, I imagine it'd be great for a party.


----------



## ShyGuy

None said:


> Been playing Xenoblade Chronicles, it is fantastic. A wonderful surprise and brings me back to the golden age of PS2 JRPGs. It was worth the exorbitant price GameStop charged for a used copy.
> 
> Also, I got my copy of Destiny for review, but can't do shit with it until servers go live on Monday.



I was a huge fan of Xenogears, and actually really liked Xenosaga...

At the moment I'm playing Skyrim, but I may have to catch up on my Xeno.


----------



## Deacone

ShyGuy said:


> I was a huge fan of Xenogears, and actually really liked Xenosaga...
> 
> At the moment I'm playing Skyrim, but I may have to catch up on my Xeno.



My GOD. Xenogears. That brings me back!


----------



## flyingsolo101

Hey, I would like fellow video game nerds' opinion on this topic: Should I trade in my PS3 for a Wii U? The circumstances being that my girlfriend has a PS3 and a PS4, so we would just share a system, and I could keep all the games that I want that she doesn't have. OR, should I just use that money to get more 3DS games? Also, is there anyone here who is getting Super Smash Bros. 3DS?

(I apologize for not really posting here too often. You guys always post on games that I haven't gotten the chance to play, but I'd like to be more active on here.)


----------



## None

flyingsolo101 said:


> Hey, I would like fellow video game nerds' opinion on this topic: Should I trade in my PS3 for a Wii U? The circumstances being that my girlfriend has a PS3 and a PS4, so we would just share a system, and I could keep all the games that I want that she doesn't have. OR, should I just use that money to get more 3DS games? Also, is there anyone here who is getting Super Smash Bros. 3DS?
> 
> (I apologize for not really posting here too often. You guys always post on games that I haven't gotten the chance to play, but I'd like to be more active on here.)



If you can do an even trade for a Wii U or a good discount then definitely given you have a PS4. The PS4 and Wii U is the best system combo for getting the best games this year and in the future. Unless you have a desire to play some older PS3 stragglers.

I'm getting Smash Bros. for 3DS (and likely Wii U because I have problems).


----------



## flyingsolo101

None said:


> If you can do an even trade for a Wii U or a good discount then definitely given you have a PS4. The PS4 and Wii U is the best system combo for getting the best games this year and in the future. Unless you have a desire to play some older PS3 stragglers.
> 
> I'm getting Smash Bros. for 3DS (and likely Wii U because I have problems).



I definitely hope to do an even trade, or at least sell it on Craigslist, or eBay. I was in Gamestop today (lots of buzz marketing in this post), and they said that even with my PowerUp Rewards Pro membership, I would get $50-$60 for the PS3 with a controller, assuming everything is ship-shape. As far as I know, the only game I would be getting for Wii U is Super Smash Bros. But it would look GREAT on the big screen.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I do eventually want to pick up a PS3 so I can troll my way through some of the stragglers I never bothered with because I'm generally a PC gamer (but some awesome titles I wanted didn't come out on PC, the bastages!)


----------



## None

flyingsolo101 said:


> I definitely hope to do an even trade, or at least sell it on Craigslist, or eBay. I was in Gamestop today (lots of buzz marketing in this post), and they said that even with my PowerUp Rewards Pro membership, I would get $50-$60 for the PS3 with a controller, assuming everything is ship-shape. As far as I know, the only game I would be getting for Wii U is Super Smash Bros. But it would look GREAT on the big screen.



Yeah, you'll get nothing from Gamestop for it. I'd say sell it with a buncha games to someone for like 150-200 (depending on amount of games/system newness).


----------



## Deacone

I'm so desperately trying to get 100% Achievement completion in Half Life 2. But I can't deal with Ravenholm  I've already completed it in Xbox years ago but I had John do all the zombie bits for me, and I just killed the combine. But now doing it myself I'm scared to death! 

I'm so pissed off at myself - because I really thought I got over my Zombie phobia - with completing (and loving) LFD1&2 and Walking Dead 1&2. 

Someone slap me :<


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've been playing a ton of in browser games on Kongregate... I'm addicted. Thanks to Jon. I've been playing Monster Clicker today (Cookie Clicker, but with monsters), and then a bunch of zombie shooter games... honestly really fun! If any of ya'll have Kongregate, lemme know. We can be frans!


----------



## flyingsolo101

By the way, I just got Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and it's a pretty good feeling owning property SOMEWHERE.


----------



## uno

Anyone playing Destiny on PS4. Looking for fire teams.


----------



## None

uno said:


> Anyone playing Destiny on PS4. Looking for fire teams.



Way about that PS4 Destiny life.


----------



## Deacone

How is Destiny - is it good?


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> How is Destiny - is it good?



I've not played it yet, but EVERYONE at my work who has says it's brilliant.

Person who best tried to sell me on it said it's "if borderlands 2 was serious and an MMO".


----------



## Deacone

Ooohhh - I've only got an Xbox 360 - would it be worth getting it on there I wonder... Hmmmm - I may have to wait a while. I'm spending £400 on a tattoo on friday - so will be a bit skint lol


----------



## spookytwigg

I've been told to get the PS3 one cause it comes with an option to upgrade it when you move to the next gen console but I'm afraid I've no idea if xbox are doing the same thing.


----------



## Deacone

Bah humbug.


----------



## None

The Digital Upgrade Offer is for both PS3 and Xbox 360 until Jan. Not sure how it applies internationally.


----------



## spookytwigg

None said:


> The Digital Upgrade Offer is for both PS3 and Xbox 360 until Jan. Not sure how it applies internationally.



bah, only until Jan? I so won't have afforded a PS4 by then


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> bah, only until Jan? I so won't have afforded a PS4 by then



hahah - may get the husband to buy us one for christmas...but then - steam.


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> hahah - may get the husband to buy us one for christmas...but then - steam.



Yep, steam often makes you have to ask the hard questions about consoles.


----------



## Deacone

Yah it does  I'm still stuck on ravenholm. I haven't even moved from the beginning. I'm so fucking scared what is wrong with me. Angry :<


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Playing the shit out of Destiny. 

It's pretty damn good.


----------



## Deacone

Skyrim - it's about time i got back into it!


----------



## flyingsolo101

Due to not having Destiny, I'm revisiting Resistance 2. It's similar because both have aliens, right?


----------



## Mathias

I've been playing the shit out of the Smash Bros 3DS demo. Megaman is GODLIKE!!


----------



## Highsteppa

I'm kind of disappointed with Destiny - to it's credit it's a very polished looking game. But c'mon, four planets is hardly the "huge world" I was expecting and the differences between the classes isn't really all that much. They all feel like variations on a Halo soldier. And the comparisons to it being like Borderlands without as much loot aren't far off imo.

I'm hoping to be wowed - especially with the money I laid down for the DLC.


----------



## spookytwigg

Mathias said:


> I've been playing the shit out of the Smash Bros 3DS demo. Megaman is GODLIKE!!



Now this looks like it could be good. I'm always up for some smash bros fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Digging into Divinity: Original Sin. So far I'm enjoying it. I've spent most of my first 7 hours of play time wandering around the first (seemingly large) town.


----------



## Deacone

Ooh you must tell me how that is? I think I'll wait til it's in a sale because I don't fancy paying that much just yet.

On the other hand FTP Defiance game :>


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

So freaking addictive.

Steam tells me I played 18 hours over a two-day period.


----------



## Adamantoise

Grand Theft Auto IV and Mortal Kombat (2011).


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jon introduced to me a game he has been playing called FTL (Faster Than Light), he played it for a few hours tonight, explained how to play it and such when we hung out and it's very interesting. So I downloaded it and played a bit. It's pretty fun!


----------



## Amaranthine

x0emnem0x said:


> Jon introduced to me a game he has been playing called FTL (Faster Than Light), he played it for a few hours tonight, explained how to play it and such when we hung out and it's very interesting. So I downloaded it and played a bit. It's pretty fun!



I played that the other week! It _is_ a lot of fun once you get it down, but it always took me way too long to figure out what doors to open to choke out the fire. And that final boss. Holy shit.

Speaking of roguelikes - though, I do consider FTL one of the stranger items within that category - I've been playing Rogue Legacy way too much. Much gold. Many upgrades. (Wow.) I'd recommend it to anyone who likes the more traditional roguelike set-up. There are a ton of (sometimes humorous) character trait combinations, types of upgrades, different areas, and minor plot advancements to keep it compelling.


----------



## spookytwigg

Playing an arcade style game called Hoard where you're a dragon and you have to burn nearby villages and grab money or princesses to end up with the biggest hoard. It's quite fun and it has multilayer which can be co-op or vs and both are tonnes of fun.


----------



## Deacone

I'm playing a Walking Dead style-esq game called The Wold Among Us - done by Telltale games. OMG I love it so much <3


----------



## None

Deacone said:


> I'm playing a Walking Dead style-esq game called The Wold Among Us - done by Telltale games. OMG I love it so much <3



The Wolf Among Us was fucking fantastic. I loved it.


I've been playing Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Murasaki Baby, Hyrule Warriors and Destiny (for bounties and loot).


----------



## Deacone

None said:


> The Wolf Among Us was fucking fantastic. I loved it.
> 
> 
> I've been playing Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Murasaki Baby, Hyrule Warriors and Destiny (for bounties and loot).



I'm really not surprised. I've played 45 minutes of it and it's superb already. Ooh how is hyrule warriors?!


----------



## None

Deacone said:


> I'm really not surprised. I've played 45 minutes of it and it's superb already. Ooh how is hyrule warriors?!



It is clearly a Dynasty Warriors game, but the Zelda skin and flair makes it enjoyable. The ability to play as second and tertiary characters is a shit ton of fun.


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Or Alive 5, Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection and Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

A version of Worms Armageddon purported to work on Win7 is for sale on Steam...

*drools*


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> A version of Worms Armageddon purported to work on Win7 is for sale on Steam...
> 
> *drools*



well shit... I'm gonna be all over that! 

wonder if I'm still a ninja rope master.


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Or Alive 5 again. Some of the combos are kicking my butt.


----------



## spookytwigg

Back on my anarchy Gaige on borderlands 2. Only 2 weeks till pretty sequel is out.


----------



## flyingsolo101

SUPER SMASH BROS!! Oh, and Borderlands 2. Just got it on Steam!


----------



## Deacone

Yeah it's cheapish on steam right now! I can't wait for Steam's Winter sale. I can see another 100 quid go down the drain just like the summer


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Deacone said:


> Yeah it's cheapish on steam right now! I can't wait for Steam's Winter sale. I can see another 100 quid go down the drain just like the summer



Gah! Mention not that vilest of bank account destroyers!


----------



## Deacone

It's a definite bank destroyer.

On the otherhand! 

Playing Borderlands 2


----------



## Jon Blaze

Dynasty Warriors 8 Extreme Legends Complete Edition. I was a fan of the series for years, but I stopped playing for a while. It got kind of repetitive and boring. I'm sure it was difficult for KOEI to balance historical events with the crazy fantasy hack 'n' slash that is the series, but this one is actually pretty good. The gameplay is a bit deeper (e.g. using catapults, causing a flood), and there are a lot of characters to choose from.


----------



## spookytwigg

Rogue legacy 

A really fun platformer.


----------



## Deacone

I've been playing a fun game called Contrast - not bad! 2.99 on steam right now


----------



## GhostEater

Going through a pacifist run of Deus Ex. I'm almost to Paris.

But starting tonight I'm going back and emulating the first Pokemon games.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Knights of Pen and Paper is surprisingly addictive!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Assassin's Creed II. A fun nightmare because the parkour mechanics and I don't mesh well at all. I haven't died a lot, but I've failed so many missions it isn't even funny. Awesome game though.


----------



## spookytwigg

Started the borderlands pre sequel as claptrap, it checked with me 3 times before it accepted my request. 

Also strayed a game called rainbow moon. A pretty little rpg so far.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> Started the borderlands pre sequel as claptrap, it checked with me 3 times before it accepted my request.



What do you mean?

Did it feel like the game was trolling you, discouraging your choice of Claptrap?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Really want to try Shadows of Mordor. I have video game desires but not video game money. :-(

One of my friends convinced me to try Rift since I got a new computer capable of handling the graphics of the game at a higher end now, so I'm doing that. Still playing WoW 8 years later and got hooked on League of Legends this past year.


----------



## GhostEater

I'm trying my best to wait patiently for Wednesday. My new laptop's going to blow my old dead one and my desktop (which I can't play games on) out of the water. 

I'm looking forward to restarting my adventures in emulator Pokemon Red and adventures in all the "new" games I bought on Steam sale that I haven't been able to play since my hardware is ancient. These new games include Deadspace and Mass Effect 1 so that tells you how far behind the times I've gotten.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

GhostEater said:


> These new games include Deadspace and Mass Effect 1 so that tells you how far behind the times I've gotten.



Hey, I liked the gun mechanics in ME1 best of the series. Infinite ammo, but temperature control mattered. I basically used the pistol all the time with the shotgun on occasion.

And now, in ME3, I carry a shotpistol and the "sniper" rifle.


----------



## spookytwigg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Did it feel like the game was trolling you, discouraging your choice of Claptrap?



Yep "are you sure you meant to pick claptrap?", "you've met him right?" and stuff like that.


----------



## Deacone

GhostEater said:


> I'm trying my best to wait patiently for Wednesday. My new laptop's going to blow my old dead one and my desktop (which I can't play games on) out of the water.
> 
> I'm looking forward to restarting my adventures in emulator Pokemon Red and adventures in all the "new" games I bought on Steam sale that I haven't been able to play since my hardware is ancient. These new games include Deadspace and Mass Effect 1 so that tells you how far behind the times I've gotten.



Wow - have you played ME before? If not you'll love it. It's one of my favourite favourite FAVOURITEST OF ALL TIME game series


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> Yep "are you sure you meant to pick claptrap?", "you've met him right?" and stuff like that.



Haha - I need to buy it. 

However, I have just bought myself 3 months of subscription for WoW again, after a 3 months hiatus :>


----------



## GhostEater

Deacone said:


> Wow - have you played ME before? If not you'll love it. It's one of my favourite favourite FAVOURITEST OF ALL TIME game series



I just started this week. I've been going back and playing old games I never got to play as a kid. I'm hoping I can defeat Brock's Onyx with a Pidgey and a Rattata. It's more likely I'll just have to be the one man pest control of Veridian Forest until I have six Pokemon soldiers all at stupidly high levels.


----------



## Tad

GhostEater said:


> I just started this week. I've been going back and playing old games I never got to play as a kid. I'm hoping I can defeat Brock's Onyx with a Pidgey and a Rattata. It's more likely I'll just have to be the one man pest control of Veridian Forest until I have six Pokemon soldiers all at stupidly high levels.



Normal attacks are weak against rock so it is tough. Iirc-- it has been about 9 years so I may not-- in the grass in the one area off to the left where you can't get onto victory road, you can catch Mankey , which is a fighting type (fighting moves are good against rock). But that might only have been yellow not bleu/red.


----------



## Amaranthine

I went on a cheap-game buying binge on Steam, which worked out pretty well. 

1. Octodad: Dadliest Catch - as the name would suggest, it's full of lame humor and that's the main pull of the game. It's a physics based movement game that's both outrageously funny and horrifically frustrating. I'd recommend it to anyone under the influence of...anything. 

2. Hero Siege: Your typical rogue-like game. Pixel graphics. Reminds me a bit of Diablo, so if you're into redundant leveling style hack-n-slash, go for it. 

3. Crypt of the Necrodancer: Cross between a rogue-like and a rhythm game. It's ridiculously catchy and unlike anything I've really played before. Also has retro style graphics, and they fit the music perfectly.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

spookytwigg said:


> Yep "are you sure you meant to pick claptrap?", "you've met him right?" and stuff like that.



I, too, have decided to run as Claptrap.

I initially picked Athena, but then went to look at Clappy's tree and decided I liked it better.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I, too, have decided to run as Claptrap.
> 
> I initially picked Athena, but then went to look at Clappy's tree and decided I liked it better.



Now I'm not so sure. Nisha's tree is even more to my style, but Claptrap has one REALLY big benefit: he doesn't need air, so none of his Oz cap is wasted on keeping him alive (he also can't asphyxiate).

Why must the game force me to make such hard decisions?!


----------



## spookytwigg

The lack of asphyxiation is a definite bonus, but his skills are very random to make up for that fact.


----------



## Deacone

It's a dabble between Borderlands 2 and World of Warcraft right now


----------



## Pixelpops

I recently rediscovered the trauma I felt as a six year old when they re-released Donkey Kong Country on the Wii-U. Can't say i've improved much in 20 years...


----------



## Deacone

Pixelpops said:


> I recently rediscovered the trauma I felt as a six year old when they re-released Donkey Kong Country on the Wii-U. Can't say i've improved much in 20 years...



I can totally say the same lol.

Borderlands and a lot of Ingress


----------



## None

So my buddy and I did Extra Life this weekend. The archive is here if you feel like watching us play video games for a long time. http://www.twitch.tv/chanceyboy87/profile/past_broadcasts


----------



## shadowedmorning

Woot, kudos to you guys for doing Extra Life!  My Twitter was blowing up with it, it was cool.


----------



## GhostEater

New laptop's here and my 'new' games are in full swing.

Assassin's Creed, where have you been all my life?


----------



## shadowedmorning

GhostEater said:


> New laptop's here and my 'new' games are in full swing.
> 
> Assassin's Creed, where have you been all my life?



Welcome to a whole new era of gaming, my friend.


----------



## penguin

I got Dragon Age Origins because it was free, and have played that a bit. I'm still doing SWTOR mostly, especially with their big xp boost going on. I don't have the space for more games, though  I need an upgrade.


----------



## Adamantoise

GTA: Ballad of Gay Tony and Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate.


----------



## fuelingfire

PS3 for single player I am about to start GTA4. For mp, I am working on Quantum of Solice and Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2. I enjoy trying to earn platinum trophies on games that I really like.


----------



## Pixelpops

Slashing people up in Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## hots_towel

so i just took back shadow of mordor. it doesnt make sense to me why i didnt click with this game. Im a HUGE lord of the rings fan, and i liked the assasins creed games, but for some reason this didnt quite hit the mark with me. heres to hoping the next assasins creed game is great! 

other than that, whenever i have time to play, im on either hearthstone or rome 2 (fighting the good fight for the grandfather land [Suebi] ). hearthstone is really convenient for me because i dont have to go out to a game shop and stand around awkwardly for a game like I would with MTG


----------



## Amaranthine

The latest Humble Bundle is fantastic. 

There's a lot of great variety in it: Shadowrun Returns, for everyone who likes that tabletop-adapted style of RPG, akin to Baldur's Gate. The second Amnesia for anyone who wants to be shamefully terrified of a game. It also includes 3 additional keys for Risk of Rain, in case you wanted to remind your friends of how randomly generous you are. 

But most importantly, it has _Jazzpunk_ (!) Gorgeous graphics, fantastic pop culture references, great music, and tons of absurd humor. It's an acid trip in a game. A really good acid trip. In a really good game.


----------



## spookytwigg

Amaranthine said:


> The latest Humble Bundle is fantastic.
> 
> There's a lot of great variety in it: Shadowrun Returns, for everyone who likes that tabletop-adapted style of RPG, akin to Baldur's Gate. The second Amnesia for anyone who wants to be shamefully terrified of a game. It also includes 3 additional keys for Risk of Rain, in case you wanted to remind your friends of how randomly generous you are.
> 
> But most importantly, it has _Jazzpunk_ (!) Gorgeous graphics, fantastic pop culture references, great music, and tons of absurd humor. It's an acid trip in a game. A really good acid trip. In a really good game.



Ooooh, might have to get this one. I've already got Shadowrun Returns (which I love) but the rest sound pretty awesome too.


----------



## Pixelpops

Tried Destiny, was as terrible at it as I expected. One day I'll learn that I'm just not suited to FPS..


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate - completed arcade mode with Mila and Ayane.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

playing lots of games, anything to keep me occupied until Dragon Age Inquisition is released!! :happy:


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

Excitedly awaiting DA Inquisition, taking a bit of time off from FFXIV due to funds, and playing Borderlands the presequel 
Athena for me and Wilhelm for my fiance. Definitely plan on doing a claptrap play through if for no reason other than I bet he makes hilarious comments. The no need for Oz would be a huge bonus too.
I am loving the gliding and jumping! At first I was like "ahhh run faster, stop flinging around!" but once I got used to it loveee it, and it was weird to be in normal grav areas.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

hots_towel said:


> so i just took back shadow of mordor. it doesnt make sense to me why i didnt click with this game. Im a HUGE lord of the rings fan, and i liked the assasins creed games, but for some reason this didnt quite hit the mark with me. heres to hoping the next assasins creed game is great!



I love it!! I have heard other people say the same thing as you though which makes me sad


----------



## hots_towel

GamerGainerGirl said:


> I love it!! I have heard other people say the same thing as you though which makes me sad


well dont get me wrong, it's by no means a "bad" game, but i didnt feel that instant hook i usually feel with most games. 

I think what was a little deterring to me was the fact that the entire thing takes place in mordor. half the fun of the assasins creed games was blending in with the crowd and running all over the city. I would KILL to be able to do all that stuff in Minas Tirith, or to have a horse and run around the plains of the mark. Tolkein has such a beautiful world to see, why have it all in one place?


----------



## GhostEater

I've been loving Assassin's Creed and all...but it's getting kind of repetitive. They could've switched up some of the Save Citizen missions at least, or had me disrupt the bad guys' operations.

Speaking of which, I get that these nine guys are bad in their own way, and they're all Templars looking for the Piece of Eden, but what really connects their activities together.

And another thing! The Piece of Eden part of all this is just out of nowhere. Maybe it's just me, but the ancient alien astronaut stuff kind of cheapens the story. Without it, it still would've been an awesome game about conspiracy shadow-governments warring with one another.


----------



## spookytwigg

Pixelpops said:


> Tried Destiny, was as terrible at it as I expected. One day I'll learn that I'm just not suited to FPS..



Yeah, I've been avoiding it for pretty much the same reason. I don't mind FPS mechanics on a game where it's mostly story (mass effect) or there's weird fun mechanics to it (bioshock and borderlands) but if it's just a "hey, shoot your friends... And this 2 hour story mission" I kinda lose interest.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sequence 7 of ACII complete. I'm unsure which game to play after I finish. I'm really stoked for Unity. Multiplayer is making me salivate.


----------



## Highsteppa

Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare is a very nice return to form for the franchise.

Holy shit, did Ghosts ever suck.


----------



## None

Finished up Sunset Overdrive the other.

Still need to finish up Shantae and the Pirate's Curse.


----------



## 300PlusILove

Highsteppa said:


> Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare is a very nice return to form for the franchise.
> 
> Holy shit, did Ghosts ever suck.



Anyone like TF2???


----------



## x0emnem0x

300PlusILove said:


> Anyone like TF2???



I played that a bit on my PC. I like it, but my PC sucks for gaming. Once I get a good gaming PC I'll be playing so many PC games. 

I want to get Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, but have yet to get the money for that and have bills so... *dead*


----------



## spookytwigg

Not playing technically but spent last night watching a friend corrupt the original legend of zelda. Playing through glitches like his sword firing out bows (not arrows... Just bows) and all the music going super crazy... It was an experience.


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> Not playing technically but spent last night watching a friend corrupt the original legend of zelda. Playing through glitches like his sword firing out bows (not arrows... Just bows) and all the music going super crazy... It was an experience.



That sounds nothing short of awesome lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

FYI, Worms Armageddon is 80% off for the next 22 hours on Steam. $3 should be a steal for that old classic.


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> That sounds nothing short of awesome lol



Yeah, I need to get me some emulators so I can do it at home.


----------



## shadowedmorning

Looking at getting either a PS4 or XBox One for Christmas, not sure which yet, though. Based on the console games and consoles you guys have been playing lately, do you have a recommendation?

As for what I'm playing right now, same old, same old. Been picking at games here and there waiting for the WoW expansion; Rift for a while, picked up Portal 2 again, busted out GTA: San Andreas for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## None

I definitely recommend a PS4. I've only touched my Xbox One (for review copies) and Sunset Overdrive. I don't see myself touching it again until Quantum Break next year. On the other hand, I play my PS4 all the time. Plus, it will have some good first-party stuff next year (early- Bloodborne and The Order) and later (Uncharted 4).

Also, heads up to you nerds, Target is running their sweet Buy 2, Get 1 free game deal next week (coinciding with Halo Collection and Assassin's Creed).


----------



## Deacone

I've been playing so much Ingress. My brain hurts.


----------



## Adamantoise

For the majority of playing time, I've been in training mode trying to nail some of these combos and moves in Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate - yes, I know I can't shut up about this game at the moment but I'm really enjoying it. I've been using Akira from Virtua Fighter in training mode, and I'm having a hard time with some of his moves...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mid download of Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare... hope it's good!


----------



## aeris

My PC is still down so I decided to revisit some older PS2 games. Settled on Digital Devil Saga since it's one I haven't beaten yet. Got all the way to the end before but never finished the last dungeon, but its been so long that I forget everything. Oh well, time to start over from the beginning 

My brother got a PS4 for his birthday, so I might borrow it later and see what's to play on there after he goes to work.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West got a PC port! So fucking happy, that's one less game I have to buy a console to enjoy.


----------



## Pixelpops

Forgot I was stuck on a level in Catherine, went to play it last night and all the rage and frustration came flooding back.. Maybe next year. 

I'm no good at games :/


----------



## x0emnem0x

DC Universe Online. PS3. I plan on playing it when I get over to PS4, too.


----------



## Deacone

Well i'm not sure if it counts as playing. But currently i'm waiting in a 857 minute queue to play Warlords of Draenor when it releases at 11pm my time. ARGH EXPANSIONS


----------



## GhostEater

Almost done with Assassin's Creed 2. I don't know if I find collecting feathers/treasure chests fun or not but I'm so pedantic that I have to collect every single one of them which is why it isn't done by now.

It feels like a definite improvement of the first game. It makes the first game feel like an incomplete Alpha, like how L4D2 made L4D look. I do think it could've benefited from more DLCs like Sequences 12 and 13, and some of the assassinations could've been more personal. The first game you had to perform three or six missions which would just give you information like where they'd be, when the best time to be would strike, that sort of thing. And the entire time you feel like you really get to know the people you're supposed to kill. It's a lot more personal. But in the sequel you barely have any idea of who you're killing and why. You just get the vague sense of conspiracy and connection between them and you have to infer a bunch of stuff to feel like it's all connected.

Still a good game though. Combat's seriously improved and it's a whole lot less repetitive, and there's just a whole lot more to do.


----------



## aeris

Deacone said:


> Well i'm not sure if it counts as playing. But currently i'm waiting in a 857 minute queue to play Warlords of Draenor when it releases at 11pm my time. ARGH EXPANSIONS



I'm about to head to bed early so I can wake up when the servers go live at 3am  Maybe when I wake up I'll finally know what I want to level first!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III again. I'm up to paragon 7 in the current season.


----------



## Deacone

I've still not gone to sleep yet lol


----------



## Pixelpops

Anyone else playing Mario Kart since the new dlc came out? Just me?


----------



## shadowedmorning

I was playing WoD until the servers crashed...lol.

I've been at it for 16 hours on and off (still have to see my kids and eat and shower...). Now I'm stuck at a 90% loading screen for all eternity. RIP.


----------



## Deacone

John and I played 42 hours straight through all the lag etc. We didn't sleep and we dinged both 100 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## shadowedmorning

I got stuck on so many loading screens, it was ridiculous. Thursday night I gave up at 9:30 when I couldn't log on for 5 hours, went to bed, and then played through Friday after maintenance.

Dinged 100 at 3am this morning. I was so done when I went to bed. lol


----------



## aeris

Man, you guys are intense! I've been taking my time this go around and enjoying the quests and enviorments more than I might have in past expansions. I think Blizzard's art depertment did a really good job and I can honestly see why they didn't want anyone flying for a while. I want my nice computer back so I can make the game even prettier!

On a side note, do NOT play the PS4 Silent Hills/PT demo, just don't do it. A friend and I played it tonight and I couldn't even watch. I had my eyes closed and I was still freaking out, lol


----------



## Deacone

I think they've outdone themselves with this expansion really. I love it. It's so lore heavy in comparison to a lot of other expacs. And like you said - it's really damn pretty. I'm currently sitting in Shadowmoon Valley waiting for this frigging rare to spawn so i can get his mount off him lol.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've started Mass effect again from the beginning, this time as female Shepherd. It only took me about 10 minutes to fall completely in love with it again. As soon as I'd got on citadel and chatted to an Elcor then everything was right with the world.


----------



## Deacone

That is because Mass Effect has that...AFFECT on you ;>


----------



## Highsteppa

Looking forward to giving GTA V and Far Cry 4 a spin on the PS4 this weekend. 

Very enthused about giving the FPS view a shot with GTA V


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

spookytwigg said:


> I've started Mass effect again from the beginning, this time as female Shepherd. It only took me about 10 minutes to fall completely in love with it again. As soon as I'd got on citadel and chatted to an Elcor then everything was right with the world.



With enthusiasm, I too have been playing through it once again, from start to finish. I finished the first one, and have started on the second.

Remorsefully, I also ended up finally spending money on the DLC, even though I didn't want to spend any "wasteful" money. Hoping this was worth the investment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've been thinking about having another go at Mass Effect, too. Not sure, though.

Been falling back into EVE with nightly 2-3 hour PVP fleets.


----------



## shadowedmorning

Farcry 4 looks awesome. It'll be a while before I can put some time into it, but I'll look forward to it when I get there!

In the meantime, here's a screenshot from WoW, because I have a billion of them already. >.<


----------



## Deacone

I've been seeing those things everywhere on my friends' screenshots, how on earth do you get it? I finished the nagrand storyline and omg so epic.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just ordered a Wii U for xmas with Hyrulian Warriors, Scribblenuaghts, and Mario U. It was a bundle with Mario kart. I have been telling the boys that we can't afford a Wii U to surprise the crap out of them. I can't wait to try Hyrulian Warriors and to get the new Zelda game when it comes out next year!


----------



## shadowedmorning

Deacone said:


> I've been seeing those things everywhere on my friends' screenshots, how on earth do you get it? I finished the nagrand storyline and omg so epic.



Do a /target Pepe in your Garrison, and he's up in a tree. You go find him and right click him (I had to jump. lol) and then he sits on your head for an hour!


----------



## Adamantoise

Hi - DOA 5 Ultimate again, I just figured out that I don't have to do the tutorials in order :doh:. Why am I so dumb?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I need a gaming PC and a PS4. :'( But been playing some Battlefield 4 and downloaded Defiance last night, gonna try and play it tonight to see if I'm interested.


----------



## flyingsolo101

I've recently gone FULL Nintendo, by trading in my PS3 to get a Wii U. I've been playing Mass Effect 3, without playing the earlier Mass Effects. It's okay, though, because I have a girlfriend and a friend who care about me, so they filled me in on what happened in the other ones. I also got Super Mario 3D World, Nintendo Land, both of which are SUPER fun! And I just got Pokémon Omega Ruby, and it's great!


----------



## spookytwigg

flyingsolo101 said:


> I've recently gone FULL Nintendo, by trading in my PS3 to get a Wii U. I've been playing Mass Effect 3, without playing the earlier Mass Effects. It's okay, though, because I have a girlfriend and a friend who care about me, so they filled me in on what happened in the other ones. I also got Super Mario 3D World, Nintendo Land, both of which are SUPER fun! And I just got Pokémon Omega Ruby, and it's great!



This is good news, but you should still try and play the others. Especially 2, it's the best of the bunch.


----------



## flyingsolo101

spookytwigg said:


> This is good news, but you should still try and play the others. Especially 2, it's the best of the bunch.



Noted! I'll see if my girlfriend has a copy of it laying around somewhere.


----------



## Deacone

Oh ... EM....EF....GEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Tales from the Borderlands. I think I just jizzed. I need to get this! 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0Od_savz7A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0Od_savz7A[/ame]

Look at this beauty! Tell Tale Games with Borderlands <3


----------



## Jon Blaze

More Diablo III. Paragon 86 in this current season. Legendary items mean a lot more now.


----------



## Pixelpops

Don't know if this is considered a 'unclean' topic here, but I could use some suggestions for decent (read: don't have have to pay for in app purchases to play the bloody thing) iOS games to play on my phone during down time at work.


----------



## spookytwigg

Just played the start of shadow of mordor on the PS3, so far it's lots of fun but punishingly reminding me of how bad I am at this style of fighting (especially after watching a friend play it who is an absolute ninja). 

This version is slightly buggy though (with fairly slow loading and missing patches of dialogue) if possible you should grab the PC version or the next gen options.


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> Just played the start of shadow of mordor on the PS3, so far it's lots of fun but punishingly reminding me of how bad I am at this style of fighting (especially after watching a friend play it who is an absolute ninja).
> 
> This version is slightly buggy though (with fairly slow loading and missing patches of dialogue) if possible you should grab the PC version or the next gen options.



I so want that game!


----------



## spookytwigg

It's super good fun, I'm just hoping there's a patch for it. I'll finally be getting my broadband sorted on Friday so I'll find out before long.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Playing Wasteland 2 got me in the mood for another post-apocalyptic game... that's right, I've fired up Fallout 3 again. Only a few mods this go, notably a "more perks available for choosing" mod, a "2 perks per level" mod, and a female body model mod.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Finally playing DA Inquisition :wubu::wubu:


----------



## tankyguy

I recently picked up Injustice: Gods Among Us, Tropico 5 and Assassin's Creed: Black Flag for cheap on Steam.

Black flag is maybe the finest pirate game ever to be.


----------



## spookytwigg

Ooooh, there still making tropico games? I remrmber playing a fairly old one 2 or 3 maybe. Might have to check that out.


----------



## ODFFA

Deacone said:


> Oh ... EM....EF....GEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> Tales from the Borderlands. *I think I just jizzed.* I need to get this!
> 
> Look at this beauty! Tell Tale Games with Borderlands <3



First off, I couldn't rep you for all this, so...public accolade it is :bow: 

----------
To say "I'm not much of a gamer" would be the understatement of the millenium. However! I've decided to gradually get myself back into the swing of it, because coordination. 

I've enjoyed Virtua Tennis on-and-off for a bit, but have always envied people who kick decent ass at any kind of shooter game. To ease myself into those, I decided "what better way than a proper childhood revisit" and picked up Wolfenstein 3D. And....it's torturous! It's amazing the freaked out state that 8-bit music has me in. Also, who the hell shouts "Mein leben!" upon getting shot? Were they _trying_ to psychologically damage people?


----------



## spookytwigg

So I've just started Sims 3 and Eldritch on the PC... I can't remember the last game I've played to the end, I've got the attention span of a goldfish with head trauma at the moment.


----------



## None

Playing a shit ton of Dragon Age Inquisition, and some Tales of Heart R (and occasionally Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal for review).

I need to start Phoenix Wright Trilogy, Elegy for a Dead World and Destiny - The Dark Below expansion for review.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Trying to figure out WTF happened with the 3.0 update to Star Wars Old Republic. Changed the whole goddamned game while I wasn't looking. Felt like a Wizards of the Coast D&D edition gambit.


----------



## penguin

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Trying to figure out WTF happened with the 3.0 update to Star Wars Old Republic. Changed the whole goddamned game while I wasn't looking. Felt like a Wizards of the Coast D&D edition gambit.



It's confusing at first, but I think it works a lot better now. There's some cool new moves and play is pretty smooth. Levelling 55-60 goes faster than previous levels, especially with an xp boost on (which apparently lots of people don't use and have been complaining about how they finish it all only at 59? I get to 60 long before I've finished Rishi, and I still have Yavin to go before I get to Revan). Crafting those new level mods is expensive at first, but if you get your cybertech up first, you can just sell the new gear you get as rewards, because what you make will give better stats, and it all looks like shit, so you don't want it.

I really like the new planets and moves, and it's a long story, so you're getting your money's worth.


----------



## Missamanda

A lot of Diablo III. Key runs have become a way of life the past month. Need those hellfire rings <3


----------



## Deacone

Far too much World of Warcraft lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Dabbling all over. Playing EVE again, spent time with Gabriel Knight 3, revisiting Red Faction: Guerrilla, checking out the new KSP update, thinking about starting another run in Wasteland 2, to make up for the mistakes I've learned about in my first and second attempts...


----------



## Deacone

Well Steam Christmas Sale is on, and they did that funny bidding auction thing.

Managed to get Tex Murphy - Tesla Effect for free, and payed £1.74 for Monster Love you. Looks great.

Now if only Tales of the Borderlands was cheaper!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III as usual. Paragon 138 now, but no major DPS gains.


----------



## Missamanda

Bought Diablo on pc. 
Annoyed and trying to find all the lore/books and complete quests before I move on to act 2.
Stupid pillaged home and the abandoned servant house won't spawn. -_-


----------



## Lear

I'm working on Dragon Age Inquisition recently. I'm pretty thoroughly impressed so far. If you're not someone who speeds through games I would strongly recommend it. 

Only major error thus far is occasional sound glitches, they have a free dlc that I assume fixes it since its the English language pack or you could just turn on subtitles.


----------



## Deacone

Playing Dead Island Epidemic  It's rather fun! Like DOTA meets L4D2


----------



## 300PlusILove

anyone play dota2 ,dc universe, Teamfortress 2, Neverwinter ???


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I got a ps4 so I started playing The Last of Us, and I have also been playing old school super mario world lol


----------



## spookytwigg

Kingdom hearts 2.5

Played the original version so many times, still love the crap out of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pokemon Fire Red. Rekindling my childhood in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## Deacone

Well I just treated myself to 

- The Long Dark

- Shadow of Mordor 

- Divinity 

and Endless Legend

I'm rather looking forward to this


----------



## shadowedmorning

TOO MANY GAMES!

We ended up getting an Xbox One and thanks to a very generous gift from a family member who totally gets it, we got Dragon Age: Inquisition, Titanfall, Battlefield 4, Advanced Warfare, Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, Assassin's Creed: Unity, Far Cry 4, and for the kiddos, Fantasia.

Gonna be honest, though, I really enjoy Fantasia...

Still playing WoW of course (always), 3/7 Mythic Highmaul!


----------



## Tad

shadowedmorning said:


> TOO MANY GAMES!
> 
> We ended up getting an Xbox One and thanks to a very generous gift from a family member who totally gets it, we got Dragon Age: Inquisition, Titanfall, Battlefield 4, Advanced Warfare, Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, Assassin's Creed: Unity, Far Cry 4, and for the kiddos, Fantasia.
> 
> Gonna be honest, though, I really enjoy Fantasia...
> 
> Still playing WoW of course (always), 3/7 Mythic Highmaul!



That is an awesome family member!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I tried the landmark beta. Loved it. Its like minecraft meets world of warcraft.

But my computer couldnt handle it and kept crashing (because technology hates me - everyone ELSE was fine!!!) So i got to listen to my friends play it on teamspeak as i poked away at a story. *weeps*


----------



## tankyguy

I'm steering clear of Assassin's Creed: Unity for the PC due to overwhelmingly bad word of mouth. The first iterations of games for a new generation always have a lot of problems.

The next one is set in Victorian London, so I'm hoping they work in the likes of:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring-heeled_Jack
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_the_Ripper
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Twist


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Still thoroughly enjoying Dragon Age Inquisition (despite the glitches)! Although, I have cried once from the story line.... Damn you Bioware!! *shakes fist at sky*:wubu:


----------



## shadowedmorning

The biggest problem now is deciding which one to invest time into. I'm thinking Dragon Age or Far Cry first. 

Everyone says they loved Dragon Age, and now lizzie says it too...guess I'll start there!


----------



## spookytwigg

Started playing Hearthstone on my phone... Properly addicted now.


----------



## Pixelpops

Played all 3 uncharted games over a fortnight where I did very little else as I was dying of flu. Fell for Nathan Drake a little bit.


----------



## Adamantoise

Finally making some sort of progress on Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate. Combo Challenges...yikes.


----------



## Deacone

Taaaaaales of the Borderlaaaaaaaaaaands!


----------



## fuelingfire

The Wolf Among Us


----------



## elina86

Rayman Origins and Rayman Legends for Wii and Wii U, respectively. Pretty awesome games.

My favorite level in both games is the one titled "My Heartburn's for You"

By the way, those are the only Rayman games I've played since 
playing the original on the PlayStation for a moment.


----------



## Deacone

fuelingfire said:


> The Wolf Among Us



A fantastic game! Really makes me want to read the comics properly


----------



## fuelingfire

Deacone said:


> A fantastic game! Really makes me want to read the comics properly


 Yes, just finished it. I liked it more than the 2nd season of the walking dead. I liked the philosophical ending, but wished it was spread throughout the whole game. I am very excited for the second season.


----------



## Lamia

Shadowbane Emulator. They're getting ready to wipe the server in less than a month so I haven't been playing as much. Just waiting for the wipe.


----------



## Gspoon

Tbh, I have not played much since playing WoW: WoD... Sad times


----------



## KayaNee

Minecraft and Don't Starve, because I suck at everything else! :blink:


----------



## Deacone

Gspoon said:


> Tbh, I have not played much since playing WoW: WoD... Sad times



WoD is indeed a time sucker. What level? Ilvl? Faction? Character? BRA SIZE? lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Tales of Symphonia on PS3. I think I've got the gist of the battle system now, and I'm starting to get into the story.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I decided to go ahead and pre-order the full 5-episode spread for Life Is Strange, because it looks cool and I've always liked that sort of Adventure title.


----------



## Deacone

shadows of mordor


----------



## spookytwigg

I've been playing Sonic Adventure 2... Mostly for the Chao.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Anyone remember Sim Copter? Are there any games LIKE that available, you know, for modern operating systems?


----------



## Deacone

Endless Legend 

Has anyone got Dying Light yet? It looks so frigging good!


----------



## tankyguy

Evolve!

1. Eat everything.
2. Take a nap.
3. Smack around poachers.


----------



## LinathSuru

Mmm... Just finished _Borderlands_... Now mostly playing _Team Fortress 2_, _SCP Containment Breech_, _Vanished_, and _Off_. _

Borderlands 2_ is on the horizon since I had a bunch of fun with the first game.

I have to admit, with _SCP Containment Breech_ and _Vanished_ I tend to play a little bit (four or five deaths) and then go watch someone else play who's better at procedurally generated games. ^^;

Anyone played _Styx: Master of Shadows_? It looks very promising to me as someone who loves to play sneaky types.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

LinathSuru said:


> Mmm... Just finished _Borderlands_... Now mostly playing _Team Fortress 2_, _SCP Containment Breech_, _Vanished_, and _Off_. _
> 
> Borderlands 2_ is on the horizon since I had a bunch of fun with the first game.



I recently decided to take a jaunt through BL 1 for old times' sake, and wow did I forget how that game played.

BL 2 is freaking HILARIOUS and the additional development on core gameplay and new features is noticeable and very fun. Probably my favorite of the three so far. TPS is interesting for what it is, but hasn't managed to grab my attention the way BL 2 did (though it is still freaking hilarious much of the time). It's also more difficult than BL 2 was, for reasons I can't quite figure out.


----------



## Adamantoise

Just a quick attempt at Sonic 3 - didn't have much time today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Back to Reaper of Souls with the new season. 
Lvl 70 (78) Demon Hunter &#9792; (SpiritSniper)
Lvl 36 (78) Crusader &#9792; (SpiritVigil)
Lvl 70 (78) Wizard &#9792; (SpiritLock)

My Demon Hunter is slowly becoming a badass, but I don't have any epic items for the other two characters yet.


----------



## Adamantoise

Sega Megadrive Collection and DOA 5 Ultimate.


----------



## Sandra

World of Warcraft WoD when ever I get a chance


----------



## MrAwesome86

I've been playing a lot of Destiny on the ps4


----------



## Deacone

Sandra said:


> World of Warcraft WoD when ever I get a chance



Good on ya! EU or US server?


----------



## Sandra

US server, Alliance blue


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Jon Blaze said:


> Back to Reaper of Souls with the new season.
> Lvl 70 (78) Demon Hunter &#9792; (SpiritSniper)
> Lvl 36 (78) Crusader &#9792; (SpiritVigil)
> Lvl 70 (78) Wizard &#9792; (SpiritLock)
> 
> My Demon Hunter is slowly becoming a badass, but I don't have any epic items for the other two characters yet.



Thank you for reminding me this existed. I'd put off getting the expansion for a while, and Diablo III is precisely the type of game I've been wanting to play lately.

Running a Wizard (female, of course) through Seasonal mode, bumped difficulty to "Hard" almost immediately, so I'm level 43 and still in Act 2 first run = P


----------



## jamesdevise

Not posted in a while and this thread really took my fancy. I thought I'd recapture my youth so I've recently bought a dreamcast and I'm working my way through Shenmue. Great game, teeeeerrible dialogue!!

Anyone else played this?


----------



## Highsteppa

Battlefield Hardline yes, yes y'all.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Just downloading Subnautica! I am excited


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Running through the ME series again.

Goddamn Mako! Cursed completionism!


----------



## youareneverready

Okami (on PS2...and a TV that still has a built-in VHS player)


----------



## Adamantoise

I've been on Grand Theft Auto IV these past few days, after finally getting into it and getting used to the odd controls. Phew!


----------



## Deacone

Diablo Reaper of Souls! Season 2 

And my friend sent me a beta key today, so I've been playing Heroes of the Storm. I rather love it :>


----------



## Jon Blaze

DayZ. Dying feels unforgiving, but I'm enjoying it. Some coworkers and I play together. Sadly I have not met up with them yet because I've died so many times.


----------



## dharmabean

My son is off at college. I made him a care package for easter. . . Skyrim Style.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Don't Starve Together with the boyfriend.


----------



## elina86

Because last weekend I spent some time with my uncle 
playing Wii Sports, more specifically golf, I've been 
thinking about playing The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword 
because I haven't played it in a long time, and because it's 
one of the best Zelda games ever in my opinion.


----------



## Adamantoise

GTA IV - just passed the Bank Robbery mission.


----------



## tankyguy

The new trailer for Deus Ex: Mankind Divided put me in the mood to play through Human Revolution while I wait for Steam to unlock GTA V.


----------



## knightmare870

Evil Within or Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep on my PlayStation when I'm home or Pokemon Y or Alpha Sapphire when I'm at work.


----------



## jamesdevise

I'm in a bit of a conundrum at present and I'm hoping someone can advise me! I keep flitting from game to game and I'm debating between getting borderlands 2 or dragon age inquisition. I've been lost since skyrim and as I'm stuck with an Xbox 360 for the moment I've not got a huuuuge choice!
What do people reckon about the above two, anyone played them?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I can endorse BL2 wholeheartedly. I can't say anything about DA:I, except to note the performance gulf between the XB360, PS3, and PC on Skyrim and say, "Eww."


----------



## jamesdevise

Thanks for the info!
Yeah I think with large open world games the difference is always depressing! I'll just not look at next gen consoles or pc graphics for a while and I won't know how behind I am! 

I think I'll go for borderlands 2 then, is this a game you can get lost in? As I love open worlds where you can just eff about as much as you like!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BL2, like BL1, is semi-linear. You move from region to region and have quests within each region, but the regions themselves are kind of "open". There is an overall driving path to the game, but at the same time, there are enough side quests that you're not literally rail-roaded through the story - and yet, it's a lot less open than, say, anything in the Elder Scrolls series. It plays a bit like a traditional MMO, except it's for 1-4 players (and can be enjoyed alone just fine, though 3 classes clearly perform better solo than the other 3).


----------



## jamesdevise

Well I got it this weekend so as soon as I get chance I'll have to plow a few hours into borderlands!


----------



## Jon Blaze

My friends and I are waiting for DayZ to be more forgiving, as the most recent patch made food a bit too scarce.

Lately it has been Payday 2 and Diablo III: Reaper of Souls. I'm paragon 27 in the new season (demon hunter), and am mapping a controller to play GTA V on PC at the moment.


----------



## gangstadawg

ok to those that have skyrim on pc which you have it on steam. valve is now trying to start a system where mods are NOT free. WTF!!!!!

NOTE: I almost did a hyde post on this issue but I decided against it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Paragon 106 now. Still newbing it up in GTA V (just level 16).


----------



## Tracyarts

Animal Crossing - New Leaf. I've been playing for about a month.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

gangstadawg said:


> ok to those that have skyrim on pc which you have it on steam. valve is now trying to start a system where mods are NOT free. WTF!!!!!
> 
> NOTE: I almost did a hyde post on this issue but I decided against it.



On the one hand, I agree with your "WTF?".

On the other hand, some of those mods took SERIOUS TIME. We pay for the games and the time put into them, why shouldn't we pay modders for their hard-spent time as well?


----------



## gangstadawg

Forgotten_Futures said:


> On the one hand, I agree with your "WTF?".
> 
> On the other hand, some of those mods took SERIOUS TIME. We pay for the games and the time put into them, why shouldn't we pay modders for their hard-spent time as well?


 
mods were NEVER supposed to be about profit. also modders usually took up a donation system to get paid. and the way the current system works is that modders only get 25% of the earnings from the mod (valve and Bethesda take 75%) and you wont see a penny of the 25% until your mod sells 100 copies. and another major problem with it is that valve isn't really policing it. they are having the modders and players policing it and ther is already some instances of mod theft where some asshole takes someone else's mod and uploads it for profit for themselves and the original modder doesn't get a cut.


----------



## joswitch

Lately I have been replaying the Flash browser versions of Kingdom Rush and Kingdom Rush Frontiers, on all the advanced challenges. Good times!


----------



## JolieRonde

Resident Evil 4 , love it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

League of Legends and have been replaying through Fallout New Vegas... forgot how fun it is.


----------



## dharmabean

Playing Skyrim again. My son accidently deleted all characters when we moved back to Western WA. So, I have this chance to rebuild. He bought the DLC version, so it's almost like a new game again. 

With that said, I got this fun little guy as my sidekick. I think he's part of the DLC; I don't remember his tribe in the non-DLC version. He's pretty bad ass. He never dies, so far, unlike the other hired guns. He just does like the NPCs do, crouches until he heals, and then full attacks again. He's totally upgradable with gear. He's the best sidekick I've had in skyrim so far.

Let me know if he's part of the DLC, if you know?


----------



## Tad

I recently found that there is now an Android version of a PC game I loved back around Y2K -- King of Dragon Pass. It was all a turn based game, but with a lot of hand drawn art, so it translates really well to the phone. They even added some tweaks to the game that I've really enjoyed. My only complaint is that there is quite a bit of use of 'sliders' to set things (how many warriors you are bringing on an exploration mission, how many cows you are sacrificing to the Death god in order to learn his bloody blessings, etc), and I've found them a bit hard to manipulate--but that may be my fat fingers at fault.

http://www.a-sharp.com/kodp/


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

I've been obsessing with starbound since the update but gets lonely playing alone


----------



## FlashHeart

Replaying Far cry 4( Pagan Min is an awesome villain ) between bouts of CoD and GTa. Also recently got introduced to Don't Starve and its fast becoming a favorite.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

FlashHeart said:


> Replaying Far cry 4( Pagan Min is an awesome villain ) between bouts of CoD and GTa. Also recently got introduced to Don't Starve and its fast becoming a favorite.


I loooove don't starve so much have you tried don't starve together? I've also been playing tons of GTA V


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Currently switching up between Kerbal Space Program, Diablo 3 (Season 3, Crusader), and EVE Online.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Currently switching up between Kerbal Space Program, Diablo 3 (Season 3, Crusader), and EVE Online.


A group of my friends play kerbal space program never played it myself but looks unique


----------



## FlashHeart

Kawaii Pudding said:


> I loooove don't starve so much have you tried don't starve together? I've also been playing tons of GTA V



No haven't tried that yet sounds really fun though. Just been playing it with mates atm and seeing how many days we can do. We all suck so I think our highest is 8 days lol. I'm slowly getting back into GTA and remembering the cardinal rule......trust no one


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

FlashHeart said:


> No haven't tried that yet sounds really fun though. Just been playing it with mates atm and seeing how many days we can do. We all suck so I think our highest is 8 days lol. I'm slowly getting back into GTA and remembering the cardinal rule......trust no one


Aww you will get the time management figured out in no time if you ever want or need another hand I'm always free. I'm so bad at GTA right now but yes... Trust no one lol


----------



## FlashHeart

Kawaii Pudding said:


> Aww you will get the time management figured out in no time if you ever want or need another hand I'm always free. I'm so bad at GTA right now but yes... Trust no one lol



Lol sounds like a deal. You teach me not to starve and I'll teach u not to trust


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III and Payday 2 recently. I finally got a closed beta invite to Heroes of the Storm, and I have started downloading it.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo III and Payday 2 recently. I finally got a closed beta invite to Heroes of the Storm, and I have started downloading it.


I bought payday 2 awhile ago but scared to play it


----------



## Jon Blaze

Heroes of the Storm is pretty fun, and is an interesting take on MOBAs. It has a leveling system instead of items, and each map has a unique feel to it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Playing Divinity: Original Sin again.

And Pre-Ordered Fallout 4.


----------



## BigCutieLily

GTA 5 which I don't own but I wish I did. It's fun to drive around like a maniac sometimes.


----------



## Deacone

I'm flitting between lots of World of Warcraft, some Heroes of the Storm and Civ 5


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> I'm flitting between lots of World of Warcraft, some Heroes of the Storm and Civ 5



How are you liking Heroes of the Storm? (I haven't tried it yet, but given that it is free to play I'm toying with giving it a shot....)


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> How are you liking Heroes of the Storm? (I haven't tried it yet, but given that it is free to play I'm toying with giving it a shot....)




Its not bad, I quite enjoy it. If you like MOBAs then it's a nice change of pace. Especially as i've only really played stuff like Dead Island epidemic and DOTA as a MOBA. It's definitely worth trying out, especially now that it's free for a bit (i dunno how long that will last!)


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> Its not bad, I quite enjoy it. If you like MOBAs then it's a nice change of pace. Especially as i've only really played stuff like Dead Island epidemic and DOTA as a MOBA. It's definitely worth trying out, especially now that it's free for a bit (i dunno how long that will last!)



I've not played any other MOBAs. Generally I have mediocre reflexes and fine motor control, at least compared to people who grew up playing video games, so I've tended to avoid player-vs-player type of stuff--except for battlegrounds in WoW, where paying attention to strategy and playing a healer seem to balance off not being as good at the micro stuff. Reading the descriptions of HoTS, it sounds like there might be that sort of balance of the macro and micro, plus ability to play more of a support role, that might make it work... but was just looking for how some broader mix of people liked it.


----------



## tankyguy

BigCutieLily said:


> GTA 5 which I don't own but I wish I did. It's fun to drive around like a maniac sometimes.



I've been having a blast taking my red Trans Am/Ruiner off every jump in the countryside.


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> I've not played any other MOBAs. Generally I have mediocre reflexes and fine motor control, at least compared to people who grew up playing video games, so I've tended to avoid player-vs-player type of stuff--except for battlegrounds in WoW, where paying attention to strategy and playing a healer seem to balance off not being as good at the micro stuff. Reading the descriptions of HoTS, it sounds like there might be that sort of balance of the macro and micro, plus ability to play more of a support role, that might make it work... but was just looking for how some broader mix of people liked it.



Yeah i'm not fond of player-vs-player stuff either. I can't even do battlegrounds! I'm definitely PVE. At least I can predict monsters, not people


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate and Final Fantasy Vii. I like Ayane.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Wow, the stuff from E3... 

New ME announced, Fallout 4 announced, FF7 Remake announced...

*drools*


----------



## Deacone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Wow, the stuff from E3...
> 
> 
> 
> New ME announced, Fallout 4 announced, FF7 Remake announced...
> 
> 
> 
> *drools*




I hd a mini orgasm at the ME and Fallout announcement lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I haven't posted here in _forever_ but I was bored, browsing for interesting topics and remembered this thread was here, yay 

Right now I'm trying to be really good and not buy any new games because I have several I need to finish. Last week I finally finished Bioshock and it was amazing! Also knocked Kane & Lynch Dead Men off the list thank God (hated it). I just finished Hitman: Absolution and now I _need_ to buy Blood Money because I loved Absolution. Now I'm working on Borderlands: TPS, Saints Row 4, and GTA V. I'm having a blast with Borderlands TPS, and SR4 is not quite as fun as The Third, which I LOVED, but still having a good time with it. I'm desperate to start Bioshock 2 but I wanted to finish a few other games first.

I love Left 4 Dead 2 and Payday 1 & 2 for a good time with friends so if any of you are on Steam and want to add me to play let me know!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Wow, the stuff from E3...
> 
> New ME announced, Fallout 4 announced, FF7 Remake announced...
> 
> *drools*



The highlight of E3 for me was Dishonored 2. I screamed like a little girl.


----------



## Jigen

Just exhumed Assassin's Creed Revelations after finishing Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, my personal favourite in the series, for the fourth time.


----------



## dwesterny

I just finished GTA V and need a new game. I work too much to go back to WoW. Too hard to find a raiding guild with my schedule. Hoping to get in at launch on a decent new MMO when one comes out. I love when everyone is new and starting.


----------



## FlashHeart

dwesterny said:


> I just finished GTA V and need a new game. I work too much to go back to WoW. Too hard to find a raiding guild with my schedule. Hoping to get in at launch on a decent new MMO when one comes out. I love when everyone is new and starting.



Played wow for 5+ years and gave it up a few years back. I found ESO a nice way to get the mmo fix while not being to time consuming.


----------



## dwesterny

I played wow since vanilla, I took breaks for TSW, Rift, SWTOR and ESO. All of those were a lot of fun for leveling. I never got into endgame on anything but WoW. I would have in SWTOR but there was no mouseover healing and I hate having to target to heal.


----------



## deanbpm

Just finished episode 3 of Life is Strange. There has even quite a few emotional moments throughout the series but the ending of the latest episode got to me big time. It's up there with finding Doms wife in Gears of War 2.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I love having a gamer for a boyfriend. He let me borrow Far Cry 3, so I've been playing that for now. Then he is letting me play Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, and probably Borderlands 1&2.


----------



## Jigen

Just purchased _Batman: Arkham City_, Game of the year edition. The only one which seems to be even better than Assassin's Creed franchise. The best 19  spent in my gaiming life.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

deanbpm said:


> Just finished episode 3 of Life is Strange. There has even quite a few emotional moments throughout the series but the ending of the latest episode got to me big time. It's up there with finding Doms wife in Gears of War 2.



I'm waiting on all 5 of Life to come out before I tackle it (I bought the whole set from pre-order).



x0emnem0x said:


> I love having a gamer for a boyfriend. He let me borrow Far Cry 3, so I've been playing that for now. Then he is letting me play Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, and probably Borderlands 1&2.



KoA:R is a bit of an unsung awesome title. I still haven't finished it because there is so damn much to do - which is more of a good thing than a bad one. If I had to pick one negative about the game, it's that enemy strength scales pretty linearly with yours, so I'm at or near max level and bosses are a real grind, it's getting hard to find better loot, etc.

I fired up BL 1 again a few months ago and was amazed by the difference between it and BL 2. I'd forgotten how much the tech evolved between the games without really changing the basic formula too much.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I played a lot of Skyrim last summer and two days ago I picked it back up again. Spent a few hours modding and then spent 11 hours in just a couple of days exploring and doing random shit. Finally found the damn Elder Scroll, which was a frustrating mission because of those ANNOYING Dwemers.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Let's see... I've pre-ordered Fallout 4, Just Cause 3, and X-COM 2.

Plus, I'm working my way through Dragon Age: Inquisition (about 80 hours so far and no where NEAR done (completionist run)) and "playing" Clicker Heroes both on PC (via Steam) and Mobile. Let me just note that CH is somehow more addictive and interesting than Fallout Shelter.


----------



## seavixen

Guild Wars 2, as always. I finally got my hands on I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream, so I've been playing that. (I've wanted to for years and years.) Saint's Row IV, because Steam sale. Sims 4, sometimes. It really depends on my mood.


----------



## Deacone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Let's see... I've pre-ordered Fallout 4, Just Cause 3, and X-COM 2.
> 
> Plus, I'm working my way through Dragon Age: Inquisition (about 80 hours so far and no where NEAR done (completionist run)) and "playing" Clicker Heroes both on PC (via Steam) and Mobile. Let me just note that CH is somehow more addictive and interesting than Fallout Shelter.




I've just started on DA: Inq. Managed to get it for pretty cheap on the ps3, i'm only like an hour/2 hours in. But looks good! I've also pre-ordered Fallout 4. I'm so looking forward to it! 

Managed to get Dying Light for a cheeky £16 instead of £40 today, so I'm super happy with that. Now if I can just wait for my 2 other friends to get it and then I'll be sorted, because I am an absolute wuss with zombie games, but they all seem to have such good gameplay (curse you Last of Us).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

1:15 (hh:mm) into DA:I and I am now effectively paused while I grind War Table Operations... Ferelden's ops have barely been touched, I'm just about finished all the Orlais stuff that isn't "gather resources".


----------



## Deacone

Well I tried Dying Light, and I'm gonna wait til daylight to play it. As I am chicken shit, and worried about bad dreams haha.


----------



## Matt

Dying Light can be pretty scary early in the game, especially at night time (in game) when the more dangerous zombies come out. I once waited too long to head back to a safehouse and the sun went down. I managed to climb on top of a lamp post, and then went and did something else while I left the game running. I was that terrified. When I came back it was daytime. By the end of the game though I was sprinting around at night slicing off zombie heads with my electric katana.


----------



## gangstadawg

metal gear solid V PC version has my time right now. my 290x vid card eats it but im wondering should I make the switch from AMD cards to Nvidia and get a 980 ti or wait for the next gen of cards.


----------



## Deacone

Matt said:


> Dying Light can be pretty scary early in the game, especially at night time (in game) when the more dangerous zombies come out. I once waited too long to head back to a safehouse and the sun went down. I managed to climb on top of a lamp post, and then went and did something else while I left the game running. I was that terrified. When I came back it was daytime. By the end of the game though I was sprinting around at night slicing off zombie heads with my electric katana.




This sounds like me for L4D2. I was shit scared at the beginning, firing at zombies from far away with my gun from the safehouse and by the end of it I was just punching everyone head on hahaha.


----------



## FlashHeart

Been playing a lot of MGSV the past few days and I gotta say, for me, it really loved up to the hype. Been getting a few hours of ESO when i can too.


----------



## Allie Cat

I FINALLY got Diablo III a couple weeks ago. Been playing it whenever I get the chance ever since


----------



## Deacone

Alicia Rose said:


> I FINALLY got Diablo III a couple weeks ago. Been playing it whenever I get the chance ever since



How're you finding it? I go through stages of wanting to play it, playing it, then not touching it for 6 months lol. I do however have Steam, and I've been playing games very similar to Diablo (aka Torchlight 2)...so maybe that's what quelling my desire lol.


----------



## FAjastone

I've been playing the Rainbow 6 siege beta, definitely buying that in December. Pretty much everything is destructible, and it's super fast paced.
10/10 would hit a wall with a sledgehammer


----------



## Allie Cat

Deacone said:


> How're you finding it? I go through stages of wanting to play it, playing it, then not touching it for 6 months lol. I do however have Steam, and I've been playing games very similar to Diablo (aka Torchlight 2)...so maybe that's what quelling my desire lol.



I really like it, though after playing Torchlight 2 it feels like there's some features missing


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

For no particularly good reason I fired up Rogue Legacy again.

After 3 hours of settling in and occasionally howling in rage, I managed to tear myself away for the night.


----------



## Deacone

I've finished Dying Light; will have to do some more to achievement hunt, but a wonderful game! 

Playing Dishonored and Deponia by myself, and Sniper Elite 2 with my friend


----------



## Adamantoise

Veeerry slowly gaining new titles in Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate. Very. Slowly.


----------



## Deacone

I finished Episode 5 of Tales of the Borderlands. IT. WAS. AMAZING!


----------



## Adamantoise

Day 54 of my Dead Or Alive new save, managed to get a new title today, so I am quite pleased with my progress.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fallout 4 goes live in mere hours, and do you know what I'm most waiting for?

Seeing how/if the VO reacts to my more depraved anti-hero antics.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I am hesitant to get such a huge game right out of the gate due to possible undetected bugs and other issues.

The same can be said about iPhones, laptops, etc.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

So far the only bugs I'm hitting are control-schema related. Annoying, but far from crippling or game breaking.


----------



## Allie Cat

I ordered the pip-boy edition, it should be arriving at my apartment this afternoon. I am excite. :3


----------



## Deacone

Alicia Rose said:


> I ordered the pip-boy edition, it should be arriving at my apartment this afternoon. I am excite. :3




I'm so jealous!

I'm waiting for my Fallout to download right now; it's trickling across on my Steam lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I will say this as a word of caution: DO NOT FUCK WITH RADSCORPIONS.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I can't expect a huge game like that to not have issues but I'd still rather wait until the nasty bugs get worked out.

Some guy was doing a playthrough and got stuck in an elevator.

What do you think of the game "Skyrim" in regards to its AI?


----------



## Blackjack

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I can't expect a huge game like that to not have issues but I'd still rather wait until the nasty bugs get worked out.
> 
> Some guy was doing a playthrough and got stuck in an elevator.



Are you familiar with Bethesda games? They've got glitches and bugs that are so outrageous that they don't even make sense as being part of any sort of programming. Game-crashers and -breakers typically get fixed for the most part, but there were still quests in New Vegas and Skyrim that were impossible for me to complete because an NPC was unable to use a door or stairs.

And then there's stuff like this: 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Il4VAYYTk0[/ame]


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I have not encountered any game-breaking bugs in the game "Skyrim" yet and don't recall that happening in "New Vegas" either.

Floating objects, not to mention terrain losing its color and texture, though? Yes.

Also, I fast travelled to Solitude, and the entire city was floating above me. NPCs were walking right off of the edge and falling down to where I was.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Haven't encountered any glitches or bugs yet. Just some nasty wildlife.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I have not encountered any game-breaking bugs in the game "Skyrim" yet and don't recall that happening in "New Vegas" either.
> 
> Floating objects, not to mention terrain losing its color and texture, though? Yes.
> 
> Also, I fast travelled to Solitude, and the entire city was floating above me. NPCs were walking right off of the edge and falling down to where I was.



I don't think I can play through Skyrim without having at least one or two incidents in which I find myself fatally slaughtered by the shovel/pickaxe/helmet/other hard metal object that I apparently kicked against a wall and back into myself. I've seen floating men in the sky, as well (one was someone I was supposed to turn a quest into. Had to take drastic measures just to get credit for it). The random object turned ricochet missile though is the best.


----------



## Deacone

I spent a total of 9 hours last night, upgrading Sanctuary (Fallout 4) to be the most happenin' place in post nuclear apocalyptic America.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've watched my beau play Fallout 4 a lot, which makes me excited for when I get my own PS4... he has been upgrading The Castle like no other and plays for hours a day. He is so lucky I am an amazing girlfriend, because I went over there to just be with him while he played yesterday. I tolerate him hehe, but we cracked up over this for awhile, he just had to make a video. A glitched pair of dancing boxes. You can literally see the moment in the video at ~27 seconds when he looks up and goes "wtf?" He proceeds to follow it around, and then try to beat up the boxes, blow them up, and set them on fire in an attempt to separate them. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GStgaSrENss[/ame]


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Fallout, like, constantly.

I was given a newer PC for my birthday as well, so I've been simultaneously playing Wasteland 2 when my wife gets tired of me hogging the TV and wants to play Splatoon.


----------



## Deacone

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been playing Fallout, like, constantly.
> 
> I was given a newer PC for my birthday as well, so I've been simultaneously playing Wasteland 2 when my wife gets tired of me hogging the TV and wants to play Splatoon.




I know how you feel. I've played Fallout like...non-stop. My Steam hours are racking up some crazy time lol


----------



## Tubbyduck

Just been playing Warhammer: Vermintide, which is a bit like left for dead but with rat people and more melee action. Other than that just been playing my way through GTAV but slowly atm.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I am presently at 67 hours of Fallout 4. A little under 10 hours a day, average, since launch. I am level 30. My best town location is Covenant, which I basically took over from the original owners for bad reasons which turned out to be justified.


----------



## Deacone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I am presently at 67 hours of Fallout 4. A little under 10 hours a day, average, since launch. I am level 30. My best town location is Covenant, which I basically took over from the original owners for bad reasons which turned out to be justified.




I'm on 55 hours; but I have to balance raiding on WoW as well  There have been a few days, I haven't gotten sleep because time has literally escaped me. I am level 38 and My most tricked out place by far is Sanctuary. I spent so much time on there. It's super fucking secure lol.


----------



## tankyguy

With Fallout 4, I've reached a turning point with what I want from games.

I found the opening moments much more compelling than everything that came after. If I wanted to roam around broken down northeastern dystopia and interact with grizzled hicks that live there and explore abandoned shacks, I can just step outside.


I'd much rather immerse myself in the fantasy of having a loving nuclear family and a nice house in the tidy suburbs. I was all set to take Shaun to the park. Maybe in the DLC. :doh:


----------



## elina86

On Friday I downloaded The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, 
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, and Dr. Mario to my Wii U.

And now I've spent some time playing Phantom Hourglass, 
and Dr. Mario occasionally.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I have been playing final fantasy type zero on PS4, I'm such a fangirl, I play them all


----------



## Adamantoise

Continuing with Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate - I noticed an odd glitch that occurs after you win a match. If you switch fighters in a tag match after winning (at the right time), during the winning pose of both characters, one character will be stuck in their idle fighting stance animation, which if left alone will continue to loop. Very strange.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Still with the Fallout 4. Level 43 and counting, 92.5 hours on my current save, 103 hours total play time.


----------



## Deacone

I stopped Fallout 4 for a while to get my sleeping habits back in order. I've just been playing a lot of WoW like always


----------



## swamptoad

Snoopy's Grand Adventure on Nintendo 3DS ....lol


----------



## Snow Angel

Well I beat Dragon Warrior on the nes not long ago.


----------



## seavixen

Jade Empire was free on Origin, so I picked that up again and need to get into playing it. It was the first game I played all the way through on the Xbox, yeeeears ago. Damn, I love Bioware.


----------



## Snow Angel

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Legendary Edition for X-Box 360.


----------



## swamptoad

Well, I just played Minecraft for the first time on Xbox 360. I've never played this game before; only seen a few you-tube videos about it. I took a whack at some breed of dog and I think he chomped me. Vicious bugger! All I know was that I was dead and I could still hear him growling.  Meanwhile all of the trees that I had chopped (even with a rose axe??) were still levitating?? suspended?? 

No matter, I was in tutorial. Just trying to get a feel for the game.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

swamptoad said:


> Meanwhile all of the trees that I had chopped (even with a rose axe??) were still levitating?? suspended??
> 
> No matter, I was in tutorial. Just trying to get a feel for the game.



Harvested blocks "hover" a bit off the ground until you move near them, at which point they magnetically pull into you and you collect them. This does mean they can be picked up by water currents and possibly taken away from you (or fall into lava and burn up - yes, anything and everything can burn up in lava).


----------



## Jon Blaze

Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## Adamantoise

Shinobi III - Return Of The Ninja Master, a bit of Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate, Mean Bean Machine...and Tetris.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fallout 4 CBBE Abuse. Pardon the clipping in "resting" stance.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1nTkD89Pc0dMXVVNkNFaDZOcGs&usp=sharing


----------



## swamptoad

My wife and I have been basically playing Minecraft in creative mode ....building and creating endless tunnels, homes, glass bridges above or below lava or water .... making waterfalls ... lol ... pretty addictive stuff!


----------



## Adamantoise

Pretty much the same games. I'm struggling on Shinobi III - I got to the last round of the game and got thrashed. >,<

Also, I obtained a new title on Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate ('No Limits' Play Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate for 120 Days!). Phew...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Crashlands... it is amazing! It's a cross-platform, cross-play game similar to Don't Starve and has a great crafting aspect. They must've spent awhile on this game because it's pretty perfect, tbh. Very cool. You can play it on iPhone (I think Android, too), and your saves from laptop or phone go with each other because their system saves to the cloud, so you can continue your game on different devices. I think it's amazing! Jon got me into it, as he has been obsessed with it as well. So glad for that! LOL. $15 on Steam, and $5 on App Store. Worth...


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, most of the time, I play Neverwinter Online.
Garished with a slice of Star Trek Online or two.


----------



## Adamantoise

I won this time... next game please.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo, Heroes of the Storm, and I just picked Warframe back up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Kingdom of Loathing! 

An older style, click-to-play rpg type game, actually very fun and the beau got me addicted to it... it's really interesting. 

The actual summary: "Kingdom of Loathing is a browser-based, multiplayer role-playing game designed and operated by Asymmetric Publications, including creator Zack "Jick" Johnson and writer Josh "Mr Skullhead" Nite. The game was released in 2003."


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

X-COM 2... with about 2 dozen mods.

The Vanilla game is hard on ROOKIE. SO much to micromanage, so little money/people to handle it all.


----------



## gangstadawg

hell yeah xcom2 and pc exclusive for a reason. I have been having a blast with it cept when my troops die so Im using a trainer cheat by mr anti-fun


----------



## beefsteak

I play world of Warcraft occasionally.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm off work for a while as I sprained my wrist, so I've jumped back into Skyrim, plus several nifty mods. :3


----------



## Jon Blaze

New Ark: Survival Evovled addict. The game is unforgiving at times (I can't imagine playing on a PvP server), and needs a few changes to be legendary, but I'm enjoying it. 

Minecraft meets Jurassic Park.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Playing EVE a lot again. Nosing into The Sims 4. Taking another stab at Pillars of Eternity. And a little American Truck Simulator, which is fun but needs work.


----------



## Allie Cat

Oh gods please send help

skyrim has taken my soul t_t


----------



## Lifter

Been really playing a lot of Diablo 3 on Xbone


----------



## Deacone

Dead Island, and it is so buggy it makes my head hurt :L


----------



## Deacone

Jon Blaze said:


> Diablo, Heroes of the Storm, and I just picked Warframe back up.



Jon I can't give you rep for this awesome post. Someone help lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Grim Dawn and The Division.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Stardew valley!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Stardew valley!



Jealous! I wannit! Someone gift me on Steam... >_> XD


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing Fire Emblem Fates. I'm still on the Birthright path. I got the collector's edition so I plan to play all three paths in sequence.

*five years later...*


----------



## Deacone

I just finished Dying Light : The Following. Absolutely gobsmacked. Love it so much.

Now back to WoW and Fallout 4 lol


----------



## tankyguy

Playing the Division.
Not much in film or games bothers me, but a group of garbage men burning a stray dog with napalm on screen is pretty horrible.


----------



## x0emnem0x

tankyguy said:


> Playing the Division.
> Not much in film or games bothers me, but a group of garbage men burning a stray dog with napalm on screen is pretty horrible.



The beta was damn good. I need to get the game!


----------



## Adamantoise

Got bored and started a new game on FFVII. I'm trying to compile my own guide of sorts, using text and sketches I've made - nothing too fancy, just basic stuff because...and I'm a little ashamed to say it, I've forgotten chunks of the game .


----------



## zaftiggeek

Mostly World of Warcraft with major failings in The Last of Us (PS3) damn clickers!


----------



## elina86

Pokémon X, Pokémon Trading Card Game (3DS Virtual Console), and Ice Climbers (Wii U Virtual Console)


----------



## tankyguy

Overwatch open beta, which ends tomorrow. It's going to be a long wait until the 24th.

I was starting to have too much fun playing a crazy giant German Don Quixote.

Or a 550lbs tattooed biker with a hook on a chain and tragic addiction to giggle gas.

Or a sassy anime girl with a flying mini-tank.

Or sometimes the angsty love child of Captain America and Rambo.


----------



## elina86

Pokémon Shuffle


----------



## Allie Cat

Still playing Fire Emblem: Fates. When I'm at home I'm playing either Destiny or Divinity: Original Sin.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Picked up Dragon's Dogma on Steam Summer Sale (full game with DLC and all item packs, including former "exclusives") and it's pretty awesome. I can't contextually describe it with any one other game, but it has elements of: Dark Souls, Monster Hunter, Kingdoms of Amalur, Divinity: Ego Draconis, and Dragon Age: Inquisition. (Yes, I know, DA:I came out well after DD.)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lots of Ark Survival. I'm doing much better than the first time I played (lost everything while being hacked), but I still think it's too unforgiving. I can't imagine one trying to go at it solo. It's a fun nightmare.


----------



## RadiantRenee

So, I am not a hardcore gamer. But I can't get enough of Fallout New Vegas. I seriously love that game. It feels like home. Is that weird? IDK. All I know is that I listen to the soundtrack whenever I am working. Even while taking calls. I also liked Fallout 3 but New Vegas is my favorite by far. I haven't played Fallout 4 yet. Only because I want to update my computer. Also, I slightly miss playing it on a console. I thought I would like playing it on the PC but it seems too cumbersome in a way.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just downloaded an SNES emulator and going to attempt to play some older games - first on the list: Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Doom7951

Lately I've been rather occupied with Fallout 4 on PC and Stella Glow on 3DS.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


> Just downloaded an SNES emulator and going to attempt to play some older games - first on the list: Chrono Trigger.



YES!

That and FF6 are absolute musts!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Forgotten_Futures said:


> YES!
> 
> That and FF6 are absolute musts!



I may also do some Wild Arms at some point. I need to play all of the FF...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pokemon Go.....


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Pokemon Go.....



Me Too!!!!


----------



## Deacone

Far too much Overwatch and Wow #Blizzardjunkie


----------



## Ssbbwkiyomi

Jon Blaze said:


> Lots of Ark Survival. I'm doing much better than the first time I played (lost everything while being hacked), but I still think it's too unforgiving. I can't imagine one trying to go at it solo. It's a fun nightmare.



I am in love with this game and have over 900 hours played :doh:


----------



## jason_grvin

Currently I've been working on a few Let's Plays including Final Fantasy VII, Jersey Devil, and Burning Heroes. 

For fun though I've been playing Metagal.


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Me Too!!!!



I put it on my phone this morning. See you all again in a few months ....


----------



## x0emnem0x

My coworker led me back into the world of Old School Runescape...

As for Pokemon Go, still totally playing. Can't wait for more updates, friend lists/trading junk. Will be fun!


----------



## Tad

I was all excited to hit level 5 yesterday, and had one pokemen at about three times the power of any of my others (higher when caught, boosted, evolved), so thought it must be good, so I checked out a few gyms .... all of which had first pokemon about three times the level of my one stand-out. So much for earning XP or coins by fighting at gyms any time soon!

I guess it is back to walking around and catching, catching, catching until I get lucky enough to catch something so extraordinarily strong?


----------



## MrSensible

I passed on Pokemon Go. My ancient iPhone 3 likely can't run it (no more OS updates for it) and I doubt my shitty knees could handle it anyway, heh. 

I have been doing some gaming though, mainly online. I used to be a huge fan of an amazing sandbox-ish mmorpg called Star Wars Galaxies back in the day. At the time, it was, by far, the best online game I had ever played (and I'm not even a die-hard Star Wars fan, by any means.) It had so much freedom and variety in how you built your character and the crafting system was in a league of its own. It really oozed depth. Unfortunately, it went through a "WoW-ifying" debacle around 2006 and was stripped of just about everything that made it awesome. I'm not saying WoW was/is a bad game, but the way SOE went about trying to mimic Blizzard's design was beyond terrible.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago -- I happened to stumble back to this SWG emulator project (SWGEMU) site that I had been keeping track of for years after the aforementioned debacle and noticed the impressive amount of progress they've made in recent years. After the 5 or 6 year mark, I had pretty much given up hope that the project would ever fully come to fruition, but fortunately, my doubts were misplaced. Then I noticed there were actually quite a few promising "Live-like/No Wipe" servers available now and that was that. 

Long story short, OD and I have settled on one of them and we've been enjoying the hell out of it. It's new for her and crazy nostalgic for me, so it's a win/win . Can't wait to have more time for it.


----------



## Tad

Great that you found a game you are both enjoying, and enjoying together


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My sister msged me and said "there isn't ao much as a goddamn pidgey in this office! How am i supposed to become a master at this rate!? (Our other sister) was out at 1am catchig pokemon in the park!!!!"

I havnt played myself but am thoroughly enjoying watching others play


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Great that you found a game you are both enjoying, and enjoying together



There are a few MMORPGs we've been enjoying together, but Galaxies has fast become one of my favourites :happy: May even turn out to be no. 1. I just love me some sandboxy vastness. 

Aside from that, I've also been on an unexpected Skyrim kick lately, after not touching the game in ages. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> My sister msged me and said "there isn't ao much as a goddamn pidgey in this office! How am i supposed to become a master at this rate!? (Our other sister) was out at 1am catchig pokemon in the park!!!!"
> 
> I havnt played myself but am thoroughly enjoying watching others play



Exactly this. I take great pleasure from watching other people get into it.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My sister msged me and said "there isn't ao much as a goddamn pidgey in this office! How am i supposed to become a master at this rate!? (Our other sister) was out at 1am catchig pokemon in the park!!!!"
> 
> I havnt played myself but am thoroughly enjoying watching others play





ODFFA said:


> Exactly this. I take great pleasure from watching other people get into it.



Oddly enough my teenager seems to feel the same way. He's invested so much into other pokemon games that he isn't eager to get into this one too, apparently he realizes he only has so much time to waste. But he is always asking what I have caught, do I have the game on, etc.

Then again, we bought him a Blackberry Passport* when we finally got him a smart phone, so he can't run the game anyway, so this could be make the best out of a bad situation ..... although I offered him my old phone, which still works fine, that he could sim-card swap and go play, and he was all 'naaa, I'm good.'

* admittedly this was in part to not give him access to a lot of apps ..... but given his love for Pokemon we would not have deliberately denied him this game. We had no clue it was coming until after it was released.


----------



## MrSensible

I can relate with your son on that. I'm not sure I'd be all that interested in playing Go even if I had a phone that could manage it, but it has rekindled my interest for the series a bit. I've been pretty tempted to fire up my OUYA and start a new game on the classic (and my first) Pokemon Blue for Gameboy. I think I'd enjoy going through it again, Tamagotchi-graphics and all .


----------



## x0emnem0x

Been into some Paragon on PS4. Good stuff.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

disconnectedsmile said:


> maybe he says it when he transforms into a more powerful form.
> or when you beat the game. whichever is more believable.



Isn't that a rare game?


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I have been playing Remedy's "Alan Wake" again and it is amazing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

MrSensible said:


> I can relate with your son on that. I'm not sure I'd be all that interested in playing Go even if I had a phone that could manage it, but it has rekindled my interest for the series a bit. I've been pretty tempted to fire up my OUYA and start a new game on the classic (and my first) Pokemon Blue for Gameboy. I think I'd enjoy going through it again, Tamagotchi-graphics and all .



I fired up a GBC emu recently for a go at Pokémon Red... got bored with it after a couple days. So pointlessly tedious.

Just finished playing Danganronpa's PC port. Not sure if I want to tackle the bonus hidden Sim game inside it, play something else, or play the sequel next. It was an awesome game, but I'm worried the sequel will feel too similar and will bore me quickly.


----------



## MrSensible

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I fired up a GBC emu recently for a go at Pokémon Red... got bored with it after a couple days. So pointlessly tedious.



Yeah, I have a feeling it will play out very similarly for me. If nothing else, it'll be a decent nostalgia trip.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

"Life is Strange" is an awesome game and you totally need to play it.

Just saying.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Soo... without planning to at all I decided to get No Man's Sky. And it's not bad.

There are performance issues, yes, which stem from the PG mechanic, primarily, and the flight controls are wonky, and there are some mechanical features not (presently) in the game which definitely should be there... but it's solid at what it is, and I've put over 20 hours into it so far this weekend. One of the more engaging Craft games I've played.

Also spent time with Diablo III's new Season 7, playing a Crusader. Made Paragon 40+ before the end of Act 5 by running at Expert/Master difficulty up to level 70, then stepping up to Torment 3 until Malthael himself, where I dropped back to Master so he would be a pushover = P

In the world of nominally F2P "little games", I finished AdVenture Capitalist much too quickly for an Idle Game; it has 0 replay value and no endgame, so do yourselves a favor and just don't. Shop Heroes, on the other hand, still has me thoroughly engaged after months of daily play, so that's a good semi-idle time sink.

Umm... and, Human: Fall Flat is a short-but-fun physics puzzle game that really needs a level editor!


----------



## Adamantoise

So, Phantasy Star IV's a pretty cool game. I've been playing it alongside a bunch of other Megadrive/Genesis titles (completed Shinobi III again!).


----------



## Deacone

Well Legion is coming out for World of Warcraft soon, so i've been just getting ready for that  A LOT of Overwatch still because a lot of my friends play it, so we can usually get a 6 person team together quite quickly. I have however update all the addons for Fallout 4 for £50...so I should probably play that


----------



## x0emnem0x

Since I finally have a new PC... games galore. Heroes of Might and Magic III... This War of Mine, Runescape, Minecraft, more League, among other random games.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Alternating between Heroes of the Storm, Diablo, and Overwatch.


----------



## Cicely Adam

Call of Duty Black Ops on xbox and Diablo on PC


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just downloaded Blacklight: Retribution, and going to download Paragon eventually. Also have Garrys Mod.


----------



## Zelda

I'm between Diablo3, and Don't starve.


----------



## jason_grvin

Now I'm working on Let's Play of Burning Heroes, Saga Frontier 2 and Young Merlin... along with Final Fantasy 7 still being on deck. 

I was playing Rogue Galaxy for fun for a while but I haven't really had time to touch it in a while. 

Oh and a buddy and I LP'd Pocky And Rocky 2 not too long ago. 

If anyone wants to see this stuff, shoot me a message and I'll send ya a link.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been playing a lot of Grim Dawn recently.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finished This War of Mine... downloading Sims 2, Team Fortress 2, aaaand Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Sims 2? Holy crap you're behind.

Playing a lot of Space Run Galaxy. It's a fun, though at times very frustrating, spin on the venerable Tower Defense genre.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yeah... well turns out I couldn't run Sims 2 anyway! It was just on my Origin account I must've gotten it for free at one point but didn't have a computer to play it, and now that I do it just doesn't wanna work... I dunno. Anyway. 

I've been streaming a lot recently! So if any of you Dim folk want to follow me, I'd appreciate it. I try to stream a lot more lately since I now have a computer to do it on, and I am finally figuring out OBS and all that jazz... so. If ya'll are interested, the link is https://www.twitch.tv/itsthesherf and I will come in and post here and there if I am ever streaming.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Crowdfund-preordered Wasteland 3!

Should probably finish Wasteland 2 some time.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

...and Endless Space 2 came out of nowhere and raided my wallet, too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finally got Civ V from Humble Bundle a month after they lost my code, their support section sucks when it comes to getting codes (I never got my email), but I finally got it and so I will be playing that soonish.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Not that I need even more things to spend money on, but...

Pre-purchased Tyranny!

Or... I will once Steam decides it wants to operate like I'm not running Win'95...


----------



## Deven

The new World of Warcraft expac, titled Legion, eats most of my time. It's much better than the last 2 expacs, too.


----------



## Tad

Deven said:


> The new World of Warcraft expac, titled Legion, eats most of my time. It's much better than the last 2 expacs, too.



Ditto, other than that I liked Panderia (I really didn't much care for WoD, so had all but quit playing; Legions brought me back)


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Ditto, other than that I liked Panderia (I really didn't much care for WoD, so had all but quit playing; Legions brought me back)



I do love Legion, it's just full of everything, you never get bored. What do you play Tad?


----------



## x0emnem0x

I just downloaded Crashlands again, along with Civilization V (I'm trying to figure that out) and World of Tanks...


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> I do love Legion, it's just full of everything, you never get bored. What do you play Tad?



Incoming wall of text warning -- so before you run away from that, let me ask what you play?

A bit of an odd question for me, because before Legions I would have said “Shaman” without hesitation, and maybe would have added “and agility based melee in general”. Heck I liked shaman so much that in Mists and WoD I had a max level one in each faction (my original toon is my horde shaman, but I’d gotten involved in an alliance guild), with both I tended to PVE in enhance and do random battlegrounds in resto. I also had at max level a feral druid, a windwalker monk, and a rogue, split between the factions.

But then something funny happened. See, my long time bank-alt was a mage, and I’d do various holidays on him, and occasionally go run him through a zone or two. Had never really enjoyed the play style much after trying arcane and frost, but still over the years he made it into the low 60s on levels. I’d taken a break for a while but re-subbed not long before the demon invasions event &#8211; was still feeling pretty burnt out and for some reason couldn’t get the new builds for enhance shaman or subtlety rogue to work comfortably for me, but I wanted to check out the invasions. Mage seemed like the easiest toon to do that on since he could just port to the nearest capitals, and they had the level scaling feature in place which seemed like cool technology to test out. And for kicks I changed him to fire spec.

Cast, flick, kaboom!* Dragon breath if you get close, port, cast, flick, kaboom! I had so much fun flying around and killing all the demons, even managing to kite some fairly monstrous ones until they died. When the invasions ended he was up 83. Parked him and tried my shaman again, still didn’t feel good. Rogue? Couldn’t seem to kill anything? Feral Druid? That was my main in the alliance guild and I was about to quit due to not being able to meet their new commitment guidelines, so I just didn’t feel like playing him. So went back to leveling the mage &#8211; after all, his professions had fallen behind during the invasion leveling so I needed to grind some mats

Even without the invasions, I was having a blast with him. Tearing through content like crazy, occasionally cackling maniacally &#8211; cast, flick, kaboom, cackle! Hit 85 mostly from grinding cloth in Tol Barad. I don’t really remember how I hit 90, I know I barely stepped foot in Panderia but I forget what I did &#8211; but it was quick and easy. Spent a bit of time on Timeless Isle to bring his iLvl up (and to get dis-enchantables), then raced through WoD, amazing how much faster that is when you don’t really care about your garrison other than as a place to buy potions of accelerated learning and mill fur into cloth for you. At 98 could start Legions, got my weapons, and just kept going with him.

He’s been 110 for a week or two now, and my next highest toon is just hit 101 on the weekend &#8211; I’m taking a shot at leveling one of my shaman as resto, maybe in a bit I’ll get the enhance weapon and get a few slots filled on it, and see if the play style feels better, but for now doing the slow grind of killing things as a healer.

So ... I play mage now? I don’t know -- I’m not sure that is a permanent thing, I still think of myself as a shaman player, but ... Cast, flick, kaboom! 

_cackles_​
* Fire mages are all about getting two critical strikes in a row, enabling a free cast of their most powerful spell. So cast fireball (talented to always get a crit if the target is above 85% health, around 50% chance of getting a crit otherwise), &#8216;flick’ (my word for instant cast) Fireblast which always gets a crit, then flick a (huge) free and instant cast Pyroblast (kaboom!). Cackling is an optional part of the rotation.


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Incoming wall of text warning -- so before you run away from that, let me ask what you play?
> 
> * Fire mages are all about getting two critical strikes in a row, enabling a free cast of their most powerful spell. So cast fireball (talented to always get a crit if the target is above 85% health, around 50% chance of getting a crit otherwise), flick (my word for instant cast) Fireblast which always gets a crit, then flick a (huge) free and instant cast Pyroblast (kaboom!). Cackling is an optional part of the rotation.



My main since WoTLK has been Mage, various Frost/Fire/Arcane specs over the expacs depending on what is more dominant at the time; last Expac it was Arcane, now it's Fire. I am enjoying it very much; especially with a the legendary bracers which gives my pyro (admittedly you have to do the slow pyro as opposed to instant pyro) extra damage boost of up to nearly 2million damage in a go hahaha.

I'm a gnome mage on Silvermoon EU  x


----------



## ODFFA

I've been playing a fair amount of GTA V lately. And Tomb Raider: Legend was a steal on Steam the other day, so now I'm also looking forward to Pocahontas-ing my way around some ancient ruins.

Behind the times, don't care


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Playing a lot of Skyrim Special Edition lately. Got some useful mods in but I miss CBBE something fierce. Vanilla girls are too damn skinny = P


----------



## Adamantoise

Played Sonic 2 with my nephew, lol. Lots of fun.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Adamantoise said:


> Played Sonic 2 with my nephew, lol. Lots of fun.



Wow. That's a throwback.


----------



## Deacone

ODFFA said:


> I've been playing a fair amount of GTA V lately. And Tomb Raider: Legend was a steal on Steam the other day, so now I'm also looking forward to Pocahontas-ing my way around some ancient ruins.
> 
> Behind the times, don't care



I saw that too! I bought it mwahahaha


----------



## Blackjack

Well aware that I'm about a decade overdue for this, but I recently played through the campaign of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. I was kind of unimpressed by how short it wound up being, as well as the simplicity of the plotline, but it's one hell of a solid game. Tried the multiplayer for about four minutes, went 0-12, decided that maybe I'm just not good enough to have any hope of doing more than running around lost before getting ganked, haven't been back in.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I recently downloaded (after game sharing a friends Steam library): 

Youtubers Life
Blameless
Deus Ex: Human Revolution 
Binding of Isaac

I've only played a couple, still getting into them... 
I stream a lot now, so if anyone ever wants to join me, I'll be on a lot the next 4 days I'm sure.

www.twitch.tv/itsthesherf


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Blackjack said:


> Well aware that I'm about a decade overdue for this, but I recently played through the campaign of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. I was kind of unimpressed by how short it wound up being, as well as the simplicity of the plotline, but it's one hell of a solid game. Tried the multiplayer for about four minutes, went 0-12, decided that maybe I'm just not good enough to have any hope of doing more than running around lost before getting ganked, haven't been back in.



It's Call of Duty, it has the depth of a sidewalk puddle.


----------



## tankyguy

I poke at WoW, every now and then. Get a few new classes to 20 with the Starter Edition. I just can't see myself paying a subscription for a 10 year old game that still charges for both the base game and latest expansion. Dungeons, Raids and PvP just aren't my thing in general and that's what high level WoW _is_. I do like that Specialization and Talents are more easily mutable now. Spells are more straight forward and logical, at least at these levels.

GTA V spat out a new update to their multiplayer by adding freaking KITT from Knight Rider decked out with rockets, machine guns, jump jets and a parachute. For only $6million in game.

Overwatch started their Christmas event. Gunning for the Roadhog Rudolph and Santa Mei skins.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

So because Skyrim SE threw up all over itself when I picked a faction (Stormies), I instead decided to play Morrowind! Thoroughly modded to bring it forward somewhat, it's actually pretty fun, though my preferred playstyle doesn't work here (sneak attack archery).

Prior I was having a bit of fun with American Truck Simulator, which I insist on playing like a racing game partly because my input control isn't sensitive enough to routinely stay in lanes, partly because it's just more fun that way.


----------



## Adamantoise

The 3DS version of Super Mario Bros. I've been playing it with my nephew, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible and I have been playing a whooooole lotta Tom Clancy's The Division. I've found it surprisingly gratifying. Even wanted to buy the supplementary novel, but couldn't find a kindle / e-version anywhere. Hoping the story part of it unfolds well enough as time goes on.

Also, because I have potato-ass South African internet, I get kicked out of the game a lot. When I finally manage to get back in, I often find Mr. shooting a heart into a nearby wall for me with his machine gun, to combat the boredom :wubu: [insert innuendo here].


----------



## unafraidzeo

Secret of Mana. JRPG for the Snes


----------



## Deacone

The Forest! Nothing says gaming like crotchless cannibals and spearing turtles.


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh, Mortal Kombat (2011). I've been trying to get back into it, but it's really difficult. I've completed Story Mode, though.


----------



## Adamantoise

EV training a Lapras in Pokemon Pearl. Phew...


----------



## ODFFA

ODFFA said:


> ...because I have potato-ass South African internet, I get kicked out of the game a lot. When I finally manage to get back in, I often find Mr. shooting a heart into a nearby wall for me with his machine gun, to combat the boredom :wubu: [insert innuendo here].



I got more hearts again the other day:

View attachment 20170123_151345.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Became aware of Starcraft 2 finally going Battlechest and bought it, so I've been going through that the past couple days. Also got pulled into Heroes of the Storm by some friends recently, which is fun.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been getting back into Star Trek Online. I barely remember how to play but I love flying around in my collection of shiny ships.


----------



## Adamantoise

More pokemon at the moment, I really would like to replay Vice City again. It's my favourite Grand Theft Auto game.


----------



## ODFFA

The Skyrim bug has been biting again lately. A mother bear and her cub just decided to casually stroll into my animal pen and hang out for a while with my chicken and my cow ^_^

(Nobody was attacking anybody because I'm a weird, half-cheating roleplayer. And my High Elf-self likes to live harmoniously, at least among the adorable animals. Fuck you, frostbite spiders.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Pre-loading ME: Andromeda. Had to shuffle some Steam titles off to storage to make room on the SSD.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Deus Ex, Battlefront, WWE 2K17.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## George

Right now I am playing a lot! Zelda breath of the wild for Wii U, Catherine for PS3, kingdoms hearts 1.5 final mix for PS3, Zelda links awakening for game boy. That is a lot to me


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Lots of Stellaris. After playing with a nice selection of mods I finally started messing with the data files myself.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Omega Ruby - I started playing yesterday. Can't wait to catch a Zangoose, lol.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I play Unreal Tournament 2003 to relax each day. I know it's old and I'm really good at it (at least against the computer) but I just like to play. It helps me unwind.


----------



## Adamantoise

I neglected to mention in my previous post here, but I just wanted to say how impressed I am with Pokemon Omega Ruby's graphics - very nicely handled indeed!


----------



## plushkitty

Guild Wars 2. So much Guild Wars 2. They are way too good at coming up with new challenges for endgame players!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The Diablo bug bit me, so I'm doing some Season 10 play. And I've realized the Wizard is boring and underpowered, while the Witch Doctor is boring and OP. Looking forward to the Necromancer class.


----------



## Adamantoise

Caught a Spiritomb, wasn't even looking for it lol.


----------



## Snow Angel

Destiny on Xbox 1


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Diablo III releases more DLC on June 27th with the Necromancer class, XCOM 2 is putting out new content in August, and the Steam Summer Sale is eating my wallet already


----------



## littlefairywren

Have finished Uncharted 4 (which I loved) and am now running about in Horizon Zero Dawn. Gorgeous!


----------



## Allie Cat

littlefairywren said:


> Have finished Uncharted 4 (which I loved) and am now running about in Horizon Zero Dawn. Gorgeous!



Horizon Zero Dawn is seriously one of my favorite games. It's so pretty and plays so well and the story ahhhh xD


----------



## Adamantoise

It feels like it's a bit easier to find shiny pokemon in Omega Ruby. I think they increased the encounter rate.

Also Shinobi III because why not?


----------



## littlefairywren

Leishycat said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn is seriously one of my favorite games. It's so pretty and plays so well and the story ahhhh xD



Mine too! It's satisfying that Skyrim itch with it's beautiful graphics and the loads of side quests. Not liking the Cauldrons though.


----------



## Adamantoise

Training up a few 'mons in Omega Ruby - managed to get a Feebas.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

If you have not purchased the new XCOM 2 expansion (War of the Chosen), DON'T yet - it is a buggy mess and all the best mods don't work with it yet either.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Knights and Brides...total addict. Also play My Candy Love and Neopets sometimes.


----------



## fuelingfire

Just got Destiny 2.


----------



## swamptoad

fuelingfire said:


> Just got Destiny 2.



Great game!



My wife and I beat the game with all 3 characters and we are still enjoying it.


----------



## fuelingfire

swamptoad said:


> Great game!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I beat the game with all 3 characters and we are still enjoying it.



I still like it, but am mostly just doing the raid at this point. Not much else left to earn.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I'm finally digging in and finishing ME:Andromeda. Good game marred by some wonky animations, pity the reaction was so harsh as to make the devs/publisher drop it.


----------



## Tad

Not sure if I've mentioned it already, but for the past quite a while my game of choice has been Heroes of the Storm. Mostly playing with my son, versus AI, but occasionally versus AI on my own, and even more rarely joining in a brawl. I seem to do pretty well with Sargent Hammer, decently with Tyrael, and declining through a long list of heroes from there. If you know the game, you'll realize that my best heroes both lack skill shots and the need to click on allies at critical times -- I do appreciate that in this quick-twitch game there are some heroes that you can play decently while lacking fast reflexes and good hand-eye coordination.


----------



## plushkitty

Guild Wars 2 recently came out with their second expansion, Path of Fire. There are mounts now! Yes! And a good story, big maps to explore, and some pretty nifty new elite specializations.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Tad said:


> Not sure if I've mentioned it already, but for the past quite a while my game of choice has been Heroes of the Storm. Mostly playing with my son, versus AI, but occasionally versus AI on my own, and even more rarely joining in a brawl. I seem to do pretty well with Sargent Hammer, decently with Tyrael, and declining through a long list of heroes from there. If you know the game, you'll realize that my best heroes both lack skill shots and the need to click on allies at critical times -- I do appreciate that in this quick-twitch game there are some heroes that you can play decently while lacking fast reflexes and good hand-eye coordination.



My favorite hero, on the other hand, is Nova! I got the Novazon skin for her and everything.

Ham Ham is also fun, but Nova is just evil. Long range, Lethal decoys...


----------



## Tad

Forgotten_Futures said:


> My favorite hero, on the other hand, is Nova! I got the Novazon skin for her and everything.
> 
> Ham Ham is also fun, but Nova is just evil. Long range, Lethal decoys...



Yah, my son loves Nova and is pretty devastating with her. Which works out great when I play Hammer -- if the other team doesn't stop me I blast through defenses quickly, and if they try to stop me he snipes them down


----------



## swamptoad

fuelingfire said:


> I still like it, but am mostly just doing the raid at this point. Not much else left to earn.




I still have to unlock all of my subclasses. Trying to get my characters strong enough to do Nightfall. Enjoying crucible and doing the strikes. 

I play on Xbox One. Which system are you using?


----------



## fuelingfire

swamptoad said:


> I still have to unlock all of my subclasses. Trying to get my characters strong enough to do Nightfall. Enjoying crucible and doing the strikes.
> 
> I play on Xbox One. Which system are you using?



 PS4 Oh well


----------



## swamptoad

fuelingfire said:


> PS4 Oh well



Bummer.

I also wanted to mention that this game rocks with headphones. Love the audio sound quality!


----------



## BlueJay

Mega Man II on NES. Yes, I'm a retro-gamer!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Friends got me into 7 Days to Die. On the current build we're doing a group server, but I've also got a solo game going where I'm over level 140.


----------



## swamptoad

BlueJay said:


> Mega Man II on NES. Yes, I'm a retro-gamer!




Nothing wrong with that!  I got a small selection of classic games for my NES and still play them once in a while. Love the original Zelda and Super Mario 3. :blush:

I think Mega Man 2 was my favorite, of the classic NES Mega Man games.


----------



## swamptoad

still playing Ruzzle on my phone, including Words With Friends (enjoying the Holiday solo matches and lightning round against other competitors.)

I've also enjoyed playing the Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Right now, a mix of Heroes of the Storm, Starcraft 2, and Titan Quest.


----------



## swamptoad

Still playing Destiny 2 on Xbox One and enjoying it. Just recently joined a clan that's easy-going and helpful. I need to save some money to get the _Osiris_ add-on for the game so that I can advance further through the game. I got all three of my characters just slightly above 300. My wife is also enjoying the game too.


----------



## jade_andy

WoW (just to raid), FF 14 (final fantasy) cos i play with my sweetie and sims 2 to wined down from the mmo's.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I been playing a lot of Euro Truck Simulator 2, I wonder if anyone here plays the game?


----------



## Adamantoise

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. Put in the effort and managed to get a Volcarona, Level 59.


----------



## rockhound225

Just started in on Fallout: New Vegas (again) on my laptop. Still as enjoyable as when I first started playing it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Iannathedriveress said:


> I been playing a lot of Euro Truck Simulator 2, I wonder if anyone here plays the game?



I've played it, but since I lack a controller or wheel it's a bit awkward, like all driving games.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yeah it's awkward at first but you get used to it.


----------



## Stephanie343

GTA and The Sims are all I really play at the moment. Tried giving fallout a go but just couldn’t get the hang of it, forage-y type games are not my thing.I downloaded Fortnite, played it once and deleted it. Way too fast paced for me. Contemplating getting the switch for Zelda and MARIO. The oldies are the best.


----------



## Adamantoise

More Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. Caught Cobalion yesterday, on the way to evolving Vullaby (it's level 53.....).


----------



## hommecreux

Just ditched the xbox one after 20 years of console gaming and decided to go all in on a GPU for my PC. So far it's been (*sigh*) PUBG, CIV 5, GTA 5..... but what I've been playing most is the emulator for SNES Super Mario, and Zelda. It's awesome to replay those games...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Been playing more PC now than ever, PS4 is a bit dusty but I watch Netflix on it from time to time... I got into WoW for a few months but haven't played recently. Right now I am playing a mix of Facebook/PC/Mobile games, including League of Legends, Fortnite, PUBG, and a survival mobile game called Last Day On Earth: Survival, which was really fun for awhile... other than that, I've not been doing near as much gaming as I'd like to... depression is a bitch.


----------



## ecnar

Need for Speed Payback and, Forza Horizon 3. XBOX ONE


----------



## hommecreux

x0emnem0x said:


> Been playing more PC now than ever, PS4 is a bit dusty but I watch Netflix on it from time to time... I got into WoW for a few months but haven't played recently. Right now I am playing a mix of Facebook/PC/Mobile games, including League of Legends, Fortnite, PUBG, and a survival mobile game called Last Day On Earth: Survival, which was really fun for awhile... other than that, I've not been doing near as much gaming as I'd like to... depression is a bitch.



If I got into WoW it would be the end of me, I know it... I've purposely avoided playing because I know how addictive games like that can be.... haha. Pro tip for pubg on mobile though, did you know you can play it with a wireless/bluetooth mouse and keyboard? You'll DESTROY people if you hook them up. 



ecnar said:


> Need for Speed Payback and, Forza Horizon 3. XBOX ONE



I miss Forza, but I've been on a Dirt 3/Dirt Rally bender lately playing those on pc. Half of my games are racing sims, good to know others have a passion for those same types of games.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I mostly play my PS2 emulator or stuff from my steam collection, although I recently bought Bloodborne and the Dark Souls remaster on PS4. 


rockhound225 said:


> Just started in on Fallout: New Vegas (again) on my laptop. Still as enjoyable as when I first started playing it.


Righteous! New Vegas is the best in the series if you ask me; I put like 300 hours in it during my first years of college.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Taking another stroll around Skyrim, and also playing some Battletech on the side.


----------



## x0emnem0x

hommecreux said:


> If I got into WoW it would be the end of me, I know it... I've purposely avoided playing because I know how addictive games like that can be.... haha. Pro tip for pubg on mobile though, did you know you can play it with a wireless/bluetooth mouse and keyboard? You'll DESTROY people if you hook them up.



I didn't play WoW for the longest time because it was pay to play, but my friend had bought me a subscription for a few months with in game gold, so I played for quite a bit. 

I have no idea you could use wireless stuff on mobile! That is awesome. I will definitely have to try it. XD


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I forgot all about this place 
I haven't posted in this thread in years probably, so I'm going to update what I'm playing now:
My favorite co-op game is still L4D2 and now Insurgency. 
As for the other awesome games I'm playing: Dishonored 2 for the fourth time (going for achievements I missed before), just picked up Shadow of Mordor GOTY and MGSV: TPP, started up Quantum Break but then got distracted and haven't gone back to it yet. Also Mafia 2 because I fucked up something in the achievements.


----------



## x0emnem0x

If anyone is interested....

I've been playing this and it's pretty fun. Just a simple smart phone game... If you enjoy Trivia, download HQ Trivia and use my username "itsthesherf" as a referral code. There are 12 questions to answer and you can win money if you get them correct. Every day at 8 pm CST. Weekdays at 2 pm CST. Every referral is to get you extra lives in case you answer a question wrong.






Let me know if anyone is playing or wants to add me.


----------



## ODFFA

Still steadily making my way through Dragon Age: Inquisition after a little hiatus. 

Also, when my jump-scare sensibilities are too delicate but I still want the experience, I watch let's plays. I just started watching TheRadBrad's walkthrough of Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus. Hoooo boy. That General Engel. Talk about ironic names.


----------



## DJ_S

Last few years I've been playing Warframe, although they keep nerfing frames/weapons that I've spent time building. Playing less these days. GTA5, since I have a rig now that can handle it (lol a bit late to the party) Always fall back to 90's arcade/mame & other emu stuff.


----------



## TwoSwords

Lately I've gotten back into the Sims 2 and the Elder Scrolls games, and have also been planning to go back and re-play some of my old, MS-DOS games. I also decided to try out Treasure Adventure World, and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Adamantoise

Got Pokémon Sun for my birthday... I'll never get anything done, again!


----------



## ChocolateBear

An Android game called 80 Days. Exactly what it says on the tin.

My Xbox One is currently unavailable, and when it was, I was messing around with Fortnite.


----------



## ODFFA

Guild Wars 2. I love how chilled the players are on there. And by chilled, I mean we all ignore each other like proper millennials should ^_^


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Lately, I have returned to the wasteland, for a second run through Fallout 4, this time with all the DLC.


----------



## ChocolateBear

I got my Xbox One back a few weeks ago and jumped back into Watch Dogs 2, and now that I've gotten to a stopping point, I'm trying to play Grand Theft Auto 5 Online.


----------



## Munchausen

Doing some serious modding of Skyrim SE after being an Ark addict for awhile.
I like to make things pretty.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Guild Wars 2. I love how chilled the players are on there. And by chilled, I mean we all ignore each other like proper millennials should ^_^



IvI' been thinking of giving it a try (have been missing WoW, but don't have ebenouplaying time to justify the subscription fee). Anything a total newb to GW should know?


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> IvI' been thinking of giving it a try (have been missing WoW, but don't have ebenouplaying time to justify the subscription fee). Anything a total newb to GW should know?



Hmmmm, let's see.... The quests are pretty linear and not quite as story-oriented as I would've liked, but it doesn't detract from the game too much. Might be more of a problem for someone who bores quite easily, though. 

I've also heard it recommended to not play the light-armor classes (elementalists, mesmers and necromancers) when you're just starting out. I tend to pay attention to that sort of thing since my motor coordination isn't the best, but I'm sure for plenty it's really a non-issue. 

You don't have to pay anything to play the base game, but you will have to fork out some if you want the expansions. Only unfortunate thing about that is: you can't have a mount unless you buy the latest expansion.

Hope that helped a bit


----------



## Eric LeClair

GTA 2 on PC. Yeah it's been a while since I've owned a console. Last time it was XBOX 1. I've played Street Fighter 2 on switch but don't any at the moment. GTA 2 - Such a FREAKIN classic!


----------



## Highsteppa

Grand Theft Auto V.

Bought me a nightclub


----------



## Elfcat

I've been a Battletech fan for a long time, so I've been deep into Harebrained Schemes Battletech which was in beta last year (I was a kickstarter supporter) and has been out since late April, with a recent mod this past month. It has both multiplayer online battles, and also a story around a mercenary group who rescues a new guard of a princess who was driven off her planet by a coup and helps her take back the Aurigan Reach from her totalitarian uncle and cousin.

http://battletechgame.com/


----------



## ODFFA

Shroud of the Avatar is getting downloaded tonight. I'm super excited to play it, despite the mixed reviews.


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Mario Bros. and Pokémon Moon. Because I can't find the lead for my PS3 controller, lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Given the fact TTG is dying soon (or has already?) I finally decided to play Tales From The Borderlands. And holy crap that was fun/awesome/hilarious. So I took another run through The Pre-Sequel as Wilhelm (just standard mode, for the story), and now I'm working through Borderlands 2 again as Gaige.



ODFFA said:


> Shroud of the Avatar is getting downloaded tonight. I'm super excited to play it, despite the mixed reviews.



I need to play that, now it's out. What did/do you think of it?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I’m trying out a playthrough of Fatal Frame 1, for Halloween and stuff. I, uh, definitely got my money’s worth. I’m not really an aficionado of horror games, but this is easily one of the spookiest games I’ve played. 
Also, Arcanum is as awesome as I dreamed it would be.


----------



## swamptoad

Ruzzle and 
Words With Friends 2
over the phone.


Destiny 2 on Xbox One


----------



## Austin093

Currently playing Red Dead Redemption 2. Loved the 1st one, and this is GOTY without a doubt lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy VIII and Music 2000. I managed to get hold of a second hand PS2 for £20, I'm so happy!


----------



## ChocolateBear

Forza Horizon 4 on my Xbox One S, along with some of the other games from Microsoft's Xbox Game Pass that I never got around to messing with in the past like Rocket League and The Division


----------



## Adamantoise

FFVIII 3rd disc keeps freezing, so all I can do at the moment is play cards with people. Crap. 

On the plus side, I should be able to grab a few rarer cards from people around Balamb area. 
Zell's mum is pretty cool.


----------



## Adamantoise

No-one played over Christmas? Damn... 

Anyway, thread bump. I've finally managed to obtain a good, working copy of Grand Theft Auto: Vice City. It's occupied my gaming time somewhat - I'll have to play Pokémon with my nephew when he visits again (he insists, lol). I'm playing a game demo on PC during the night time - Growth Academy, a dating sim being developed by folks at deviantART.


----------



## Grizzlybear

I reserved Metro Exodus on Steam before it moved. I've been replaying the first two games in preparation for starting it.


----------



## Adamantoise

Bloody hell, I forgot how funny Vice City is at times. My guts were not prepared .


----------



## BouncingBoy

Neverwinter.....Just got my Scourge Warlock up to Level 27 last night.Also had my 1st team encounter against a Green Dragon.....What a trip!


----------



## ODFFA

Been replaying Oblivion lately, since I never finished it. Got me thinking about Elder Scrolls lore and wanting to know more of the ins and outs. Found a good series for that on YT, which I'm going through while I tackle the crap-ton of mindless admin before me.


----------



## Grizzlybear

Nice. Check out Fudgemuppet on YT as well. They get deep into the lore.

To the point though, I recently started Monster Hunter: World. Not sure about the controls though. And the lack of a pause feature.


----------



## Sidhuriel

World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, the Sims 4.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Avid World of Warcraft player here though also play most Nintendo releases also


----------



## Emmy

Taking a break from WoW.. Just scooped up a VR system so beat sabers has been fun. On pc looking at Wolfenstein maybe


----------



## ODFFA

Emmy said:


> Taking a break from WoW.. Just scooped up a VR system so beat sabers has been fun. On pc looking at Wolfenstein maybe



Wolfenstein (any of them) is a brave choice for VR. My anxiety solutes you


----------



## Emmy

ODFFA said:


> Wolfenstein (any of them) is a brave choice for VR. My anxiety solutes you


you know.. i always teased when people got tense "walking the plank" of a sky scraper but when i put the goggles on... turns out im a chicken! ol


----------



## Volt01

Im playing Need for Speed Payback, Minecraft and Roblox

(Pc gamer squad)


----------



## knightmare870

Working my way through Hyrule Warriors while debating doing another playthrough of Breath of the Wild due to Breath of The Wild 2 being announced at E3 this year.


----------



## Wicked_Awesome1

Just finished BOTW, probably going to noodle around finishing dlc/side quests before moving over to PC and starting either Child of Light or Banner Saga next, as the mister is going to be taking over the switch when Mario maker 2 comes out.


----------



## Grizzlybear

I'm about to be playing Bloodstained on PC. It would be on PS4, but meh. I'll keep that Kickstarter item as a collectors piece.


----------



## thespian

Enjoyed a little PS4 VR action this weekend. Some Astro Bot Rescue, Beat Saber, and Wipeout. It was nice to actually get to play. 

BTW PS friends are always welcome...


----------



## Emmy

thespian said:


> Enjoyed a little PS4 VR action this weekend. Some Astro Bot Rescue, Beat Saber, and Wipeout. It was nice to actually get to play.
> 
> BTW PS friends are always welcome...


I like that in ps4 vr you can have a "gun" for those types of games. On the pc ones ive only come across control sticks. Have you hopped on Richies Plank Experience yet and hit 666 in the elevator!? -shudder-


----------



## thespian

Lol. Haven't done the plank. It just came out recently. Not sure it's my cup of tea. I don't deal well with heights to begin with... How about yourself? 

I'm already having some issues with Astro Bot. It's super cute. But there have been some height things and size things there that have given me pause. I'm not good with coming face to face with Godzilla sized bosses.


----------



## Adamantoise

Thread resurrection.
GTA Vice City and the latest demo of Growth Academy. Really want to get back onto Music 2000 and make some bloody Techno.


----------



## Grizzlybear

Dead Cells, PC Building Simulator, and MTG Arena. Waiting for The Outer Worlds.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

boarderlands 3!!! So awesome!


----------



## Emmy

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> boarderlands 3!!! So awesome!


borderlands is so fun!


----------



## alk27alk27

Currently trying to beat ACO. I put it off for to long and want to get back. I’m currently in Sparta trying to impress the Kings. Am I correct in thinking I’m about 50-75% of the way done. I have no idea how much I have left.


----------



## Emmy

got new controls for the vr.. theyre pretty flippin fun


----------



## rockhound225

I finally bit the bullet and got Minecraft, so that I could play the Sky Factory 4 mod package. It's incredibly fiddly, but I thoroughly enjoy just tinkering about and relaxing.


----------



## Grizzlybear

Destiny 2 just went f2p, and the Shadowkeep dlc is really good so far. No Man's Sky is much better than I remembered as well.


----------



## alk27alk27

Well Odessy will have to wait. Civ 6 was on sale in steam and I bought the two expansions packs. My free time for the last week has been just civ6 and the occasional Kaiserreich.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Surprisingly, I have been hooked on Fallout 76 (on PC). I hated it at launch but they improved a lot of things and now I'm hooked. But I play weird lol - I don't like insects so I play like a terrified little baby and I crouch a lot to make sure the Hidden meter stays that way haha. I spent a LOT of time on my CAMP, basically playing Sims Wasteland. My now ex and I were playing together and he was the insect killer but now I'm on my own so I really am in a lonely apocalypse.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The Blizzard Buffet - Heroes of The Storm, Diablo (2 and 3), Overwatch, Starcraft II
World War Z
Apex 
Maybe I'll finish Trials of Mana again...


----------



## BigElectricKat

I just started playing Empires & Puzzles on my phone. I really need help figuring the best strategies for this game!


----------



## Tempere

Switch: Animal Crossing New Horizons
Xbox360: Left For Dead
Ps4: Ghost Recon Breakpoint


----------



## Barrett

The Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## blue_eyes

I never could get into Diablo (2 or 3). I played Hereos when they gave us a free mount in WoW. Pretty much I’ve only been playing WoW doing sooooo many dailies. Trying to get my last 9 rep to get the achievement and unicorn mount.


----------



## Adamantoise

Nephew bought me Pokemon Sword for my birthday so... here we go again.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Destiny 2


----------



## Elfcat

Mechwarrior Online. Also Harebrained Scheme's Battletech. Basically all things Battletech is my sole gaming addiction.


----------



## svenm2112

Jack Skellington said:


> My fellow video game nerds, whatcha been playing? THE REVENGE.
> 
> Okay, the old the one's getting a little long so I was asked to start a new one (link to part 1).
> 
> So...watcha playin now?
> 
> I got Sims 3 last week. Never played Sims on the PC only PS2. Took a while to get used to the click style controls.


Well I play starlink the battle for Atlas Grand theft Auto IV and v and WRC 5


----------



## GeeseHoward

Divinity 2... I just felt in an RPG mood


----------



## Jon Blaze

League (ARAM) and Bloons TD 6 (mobile). I've almost finished downloading Warhammer: Vermintide 2, but probably won't play it until next week.


----------



## Tempere

I am onto the remaster or Destroy All Humans now. Once I’m done, either We Happy Few or World War Z is next


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Detroit - Become Human. Second play through. Attempting to have all my favorite characters live.


----------



## Tempere

lizzie_lotr said:


> Detroit - Become Human. Second play through. Attempting to have all my favorite characters live.



I have to still do my second play through of this one.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Tempere said:


> I have to still do my second play through of this one.


Have you played Heavy Rain? Another good one.


----------



## Fymbulvetr

Dragon Quest 11. It's quickly become one of my favorite JRPGs of all time.


----------



## Barrett

I tend to focus on one game at a time (Dec. 1996 through 2013-ish was devoted strictly to the Diablo series (mainly D1 and D2), until I got bored with D3 at some point after the expansion [though the D3 expansion improved greatly on D3's initial release, in my opinion]), until I moved on to _Marvel Heroes_ (I'm a big fan of the Breviks, both David and Divo) until Gazillion folded, then _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ until I got bored with the "Eternal Throne" story-line, and moved to _The Elder Scrolls Online_, where I currently reside, primarily.

I still play _Diablo_ and _Diablo II: Lord of Destruction_, regularly (I still have characters I created back in the '90s), and occasionally _Grim Dawn_ and _Path of Exile_.
I added _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ to my list of favorites after playing it for the first time last year (many years behind everyone else).

(The original _Diablo_ will forever be my all-time favorite game, with D2:LoD being a close second.)

All of the above games are currently installed on my computer and I recently started playing _Darkest Dungeon_, as well, but I am mostly involved with just ESO at the moment.

I am also looking forward to the release of _Diablo IV_, if I don't die of old age before they release it.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I'm a retrogamer at heart. I was now playing Space Harrier 2 at Android. A classic 1980s pseudo 3D shoot em' up from Sega!


----------



## Tempere

lizzie_lotr said:


> Have you played Heavy Rain? Another good one.



yes and beyond two souls


----------



## svenm2112

Well I was playing GT5. And WRC 5. But now I have Dirt Rally and Dirt Rally 2.0. And WRC 8


----------



## littlefairywren

Am resting God of War for now (finding it hard going) and jumping into Detroit - Become Human


----------



## Elfcat

Speaking of games, have you seen the ad-buster video Epic Games put out when Apple responded to Epic's link to buy in-game currency outside of Apple's App Store by striking Fortnite from the App Store? The video very pointedly purports to hold up a mirror to the company whose 1984 Superbowl Video promised their machines would spark a rebellion against big computing hegemony.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Outer Worlds.


----------



## Barrett

I'm considering adding '*Among Us*' to my game collection, but I won't if it requires Steam.
(I refuse to use Steam for anything.)

I know it's also available on mobile, but I don't play mobile games, either.
(If a game can't be installed as a stand-alone PC game, then I won't be playing it, said the grumpy old PC Gamer).


*Edit:* I took a plunge and bought it (it's a five dollar game) from the developer website.
It came as a .zip file, so I downloaded the .zip file and extracted the files to my C: drive, and used the .exe file to start the game.
It runs fine without Steam (Yay!), though it does come with a Steam key if one might prefer to play it that way.
(And you can also purchase the game through Steam, from what I've been told.)


----------



## Joker

Myst on an old Dos Computer that also runs Windows 95.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Myst on an old Dos Computer that also runs Windows 95.


Myst! What a classic!


----------



## Adamantoise

Playing a lot of old Sega Genesis/Mega Drive games on PS3, and I've gotten back into Dead Or Alive 5 Ultimate.


----------



## Dayeme35

I have been playing this game called Bulletstorm. Its pretty fun and it has an add on where you can play as Duke Nukem , For all my old school 3rd person shooter heads,


----------



## Tempere

Dayeme35 said:


> I have been playing this game called Bulletstorm. Its pretty fun and it has an add on where you can play as Duke Nukem , For all my old school 3rd person shooter heads,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137701
> View attachment 137702



This game is stupid fun


----------



## Barrett

I've stayed up all night twice in the last four days (Saturday night and Monday night) playing 'Among Us.'*
It is crazy fun. And I am not one who typically goes for group-play games.
I didn't intend to stay up all night either time; it just happened.

*I haven't stayed up all night (24+ hours between sleep) in over 20 years prior to this past weekend.


----------



## littlefairywren

Has anyone played The Last of Us? I know I'm late to the party, but I keep toing and froing about it. How scary is it? It may sound silly, but I startle super easy and can't even handle horror movies unless I'm watching in the day time. I've thrown a controller at the TV to "stop" being chased by a Big Daddy (Bioshock days), but luckily can't throw too well hehe. Anyone?


----------



## Tempere

littlefairywren said:


> Has anyone played The Last of Us? I know I'm late to the party, but I keep toing and froing about it. How scary is it? It may sound silly, but I startle super easy and can't even handle horror movies unless I'm watching in the day time. I've thrown a controller at the TV to "stop" being chased by a Big Daddy (Bioshock days), but luckily can't throw too well hehe. Anyone?



I played through the original yes and one of the best games I have ever played. There are a few cut scenes and a gameplay aspect that will make you jump. I haven’t gotten to part 2 yet. WWE Battlegrounds has taken up my limited gaming time these days.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tempere said:


> I played through the original yes and one of the best games I have ever played. There are a few cut scenes and a gameplay aspect that will make you jump. I haven’t gotten to part 2 yet. WWE Battlegrounds has taken up my limited gaming time these days.


Thank you for your input, Tempere. I think that will be my next pick along with Ghost of Tsushima. I'm still having fun with Detroit: BH whenever I get a chance to switch off and have a play.


----------



## Tempere

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you for your input, Tempere. I think that will be my next pick along with Ghost of Tsushima. I'm still having fun with Detroit: BH whenever I get a chance to switch off and have a play.



Ghost of Tsushima is fantastic from what little ive seen my friends play. I’m planning to buy it when it goes on sale this holiday season. Ahh Detroit:BH, love that.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Currently I'm playing one of my favorite games on Android, Galaga Wars!


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Playing Kingdom of Amalur. Such a great game.


----------



## queenarona

Currently playing Monster Hunter GU and Monster Hunger World: Iceborne. Was interested in Cyberpunk 2077 but its too buggy to play on Xboxone or PS4 right now. Watching my husband play Yakuza: Judgement has been more fun than watching him play Ghost of Tsushima unfortunately lol.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I've been making some progress in Sekiro a year after it came out lol ;


Spoiler: light plot spoilers



I cleared Senpou Temple early and beat Lady Butterfly after like five attempts, and I just got into the interior of Ashina Castle.


 I'm really digging the combat and the atmosphere of the game.


----------



## Tempere

I just downloaded Immortals Fenyx Rising. Haven’t gotten into it yet.


----------



## thespian

Animal Crossing New Horizons. Still. Are there other games? ;-)


----------



## EmilyEW

I recently played "to the moon", got it on sale on ipad.
it was short and weirdly addictive. I don't know why I was sobbing at the end like a baby. The story has that good amount of nostalgia and sadness.
Otherwise, I have more unopened games than I played. Still didn't even start Last of us part 2.
But I played witcher almost twice!


----------



## penguin

thespian said:


> Animal Crossing New Horizons. Still. Are there other games? ;-)



That’s all I’ve played lately, and only for short times. Just enough to do the daily stuff. Depression has been eating at my attention span a lot, so I can’t get in the mood for or concentrate on other games.


----------



## Tempere

I had the same with AC:NH, but recently traded it in.


----------



## curvluver

My brother got me hooked playing Final Fantasy XIV Online. Been putting a good 10 - 20 hours a week into it over the past month or two.


----------



## littlefairywren

Let the games begin. Ghost of Tsushima after I finish here, because I can't cheat on a game with another


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Still working on Borderlands 3 because I'm a completionist and do every. single. mission. Just finished replaying Dishonored again, it's my fave. I finally grabbed Wolfenstein: Youngblood since it's cheap in the summer sale. Huge Wolfenstein fan, so saving it for the three day weekend! And since House Flipper added workshop, time to check that out 

Also, Super Mario Bros U, Animal Crossing, and Mark of the Ninja on the Switch.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

thespian said:


> Animal Crossing New Horizons. Still. Are there other games? ;-)



YES so much Animal Crossing lol. How many times can I build up an area, hate it and tear it down to rebuild? The world may never know.


----------



## queenarona

I blew through animal crossing but go back here and there to enjoy the seasons. It's a beautiful game  I thought I'd enjoy the building and rebuilding process but its too much for me lol. I do enjoy seeing other peoples islands though.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I beat Genichiro, pog


----------



## LunaPlenus

Sims 4 and Animal Crossing on Switch, not a super gamer but I love those games!


----------



## Blackjack

I'm about 112 hours in Dragon Age: Inquisition so I guess you could say it's getting pretty serious.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

queenarona said:


> I blew through animal crossing but go back here and there to enjoy the seasons. It's a beautiful game  I thought I'd enjoy the building and rebuilding process but its too much for me lol. I do enjoy seeing other peoples islands though.



I love the building and decorating, it's my favorite part of the game. But I'm a sucker for any game that allows me total creative control.


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

I was borrowing the remaster of Wonderful 101 for the Switch from a friend, but it is so unforgivingly difficult that I’m not sure if I’ll finish it or not. Like I love most everything about it, just not the difficulty factor. Too much thinking on your feet, too much having to swap between modes on the fly (which involves drawing symbols instead of a quick button press). It’s an SOB but I can’t help but want more. ALSO WONDER GREEN IS ADORABLE.


----------



## littlefairywren

Is anyone watching/seeing the wee rumours about the possible upcoming release of Elder Scrolls VI? Bethesda tweeted a cryptic message and it's got everyone all excited. I've really missed Skyrim, so I'm kind of excited myself.


----------



## curvluver

littlefairywren said:


> Is anyone watching/seeing the wee rumours about the possible upcoming release of Elder Scrolls VI? Bethesda tweeted a cryptic message and it's got everyone all excited. I've really missed Skyrim, so I'm kind of excited myself.


I have seen the posts by Bethesda, and I am looking forward to the next Elder Scrolls game. Every now and then I create a new character in Skyrim and go through some other builds just for fun. I love Skyrim (definitely in my personal top 5 list), and have played every Elder Scrolls game that has come out. I love the open ended world that they create for us, and I like to go exploring every nook and cranny, because you never know what or who you'll find.


----------



## littlefairywren

Has anyone played or are playing AC Valhalla? I am trying to get into it, but it feels not as assassiny (made up word), as the others. I'm also finding it hard to get a feeling for Eivor. Maybe I just miss Ezio. I've actually shelved it for now and gone back to DBHuman and am already dreaming about Marcus. If I start dreaming about my games, then it's a good game.


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Is anyone watching/seeing the wee rumours about the possible upcoming release of Elder Scrolls VI? Bethesda tweeted a cryptic message and it's got everyone all excited. I've really missed Skyrim, so I'm kind of excited myself.


Do you have a link to that cryptic message, Wren? I don't see anything recent on Bethesda's twitter account for Elder Scrolls content other than mentions of the reveal this week of the 2021 Chapter in Elder Scrolls Online. (which is the game I've been playing the most, recently, and all I've done this month is log-in for the daily log-in rewards; just taking a breather after playing my butt off during the recent holiday events.)
I do still play Skyrim fairly often, though (love it!), and I've been thinking of checking out all of the earlier TES games, as well, if I can find them. (Arena, Daggerfall, Oblivion, and Morrowind.)

As far as TESVI, the last thing I heard as far as official word was that it will be released at some point after another game that they are currently working on, "Starfield," and that game doesn't even have a release date yet, so I think it's going to be quite awhile before we see anything more regarding TESVI, other than the tiny teaser trailer they showed at E3 in 2018. I've seen speculations within the Elder Scrolls player community of late 2022 possibly being the earliest for a possible release.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Do you have a link to that cryptic message, Wren? I don't see anything recent on Bethesda's twitter account for Elder Scrolls content other than mentions of the reveal this week of the 2021 Chapter in Elder Scrolls Online. (which is the game I've been playing the most, recently, and all I've done this month is log-in for the daily log-in rewards; just taking a breather after playing my butt off during the recent holiday events.)
> I do still play Skyrim fairly often, though (love it!), and I've been thinking of checking out all of the earlier TES games, as well, if I can find them. (Arena, Daggerfall, Oblivion, and Morrowind.)
> 
> As far as TESVI, the last thing I heard as far as official word was that it will be released at some point after another game that they are currently working on, "Starfield," and that game doesn't even have a release date yet, so I think it's going to be quite awhile before we see anything more regarding TESVI, other than the tiny teaser trailer they showed at E3 in 2018. I've seen speculations within the Elder Scrolls player community of late 2022 possibly being the earliest for a possible release.


Here you go  Elder Scrolls 6 Location Possibly Teased By Bethesda In Clever Tweet

I love both Skyrim and Oblivion! When Morrowind came out, I only had a box tv and it was too small to allow me to follow the HUD/dialog, so had to give up.

I can't help but think it's going to be a very long wait for TESVI (if it's even going to happen), considering Starfield, plus the amount of work they put into ESO. I was looking at another game yesterday, and saw the preview of Blackwood. I admit it really made me want to jump into the game, but I'm not sure if it's better as a multiplayer experience (I like playing alone), plus I'm a "stop and smell the roses" kind of player, so extensive battles/dungeons can feel more like grinding.
How do you find it? Is it worth having a crack?

The one and only time I did attempt multiplayer, I was completely slayed by the fanboys. Not fun!


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Here you go  Elder Scrolls 6 Location Possibly Teased By Bethesda In Clever Tweet
> 
> I love both Skyrim and Oblivion! When Morrowind came out, I only had a box tv and it was too small to allow me to follow the HUD/dialog, so had to give up.
> 
> I can't help but think it's going to be a very long wait for TESVI (if it's even going to happen), considering Starfield, plus the amount of work they put into ESO. I was looking at another game yesterday, and saw the preview of Blackwood. I admit it really made me want to jump into the game, but I'm not sure if it's better as a multiplayer experience (I like playing alone), plus I'm a "stop and smell the roses" kind of player, so extensive battles/dungeons can feel more like grinding.
> How do you find it? Is it worth having a crack?
> 
> The one and only time I did attempt multiplayer, I was completely slayed by the fanboys. Not fun!


I play almost entirely solo. I'm not a fan of multi-player. I am also a "stop and smell the roses" kind of player. I have 17 characters, currently, but I only have one level 50 character so far, and I've been playing since late 2018. There is a lot for a solo player to do in the game.

ESO is a beautifully rendered game; the artwork is gorgeous and I love the score. How the game performs for you will depend on your computer and where you are based. I've seen some people say they've had occasional connection issues from Australia. Also, the EU servers can be temperamental at times.
(to be honest, so can the NA servers, but not to the same degree that EU sometimes can.)
Some of the in-game areas give even people with high-end gaming rigs a hard time. But that is mostly in the two PvP areas (Cyrodiil and Imperial City), and I don't play PvP.
I would consider my computer to be slightly above average, performance-wise, but not super high-end; I built it in 2015 using components that had been on the market for a couple of years already at the time, and the game runs pretty smoothly for me with the graphics set at High.

I would say it's worth a try.
You can buy the game here.
You'll need to set up an account with an email address.

As far as where to start, or what to buy...
If Skyrim is your favorite TES locale, and you feel (before you buy) like you might stick with it, I would recommend getting a version of the game that includes the Greymoor chapter.
They've been releasing content in year-long story arcs since 2019. First quarter is always a dungeon* DLC (two dungeons). 
Second quarter is the main Chapter for the year (this year is Blackwood). Third quarter is another dungeon DLC (two dungeons). 
And Fourth quarter finishes the year with a "Story" DLC, which ties up the Chapter. (all of the DLCs in a year are related to the chapter, story-wise.)

Last year's (2020) Chapter was titled, "Greymoor," and it was set in Western Skyrim. Solitude was a focal point. The Fourth quarter Story DLC was set in the Reach, with Markarth being the main city in the area.
A good portion of Eastmarch, along with Windhelm, is the portion of Skyrim that is considered to be part of the base game.

Oh, and ESO is set 2000 years before TES: Skyrim. (Second Era Tamriel versus Fourth Era.)

If you buy from the Elder Scrolls Online Store...
The Greymoor Digital Standard Edition includes the base game and every chapter that has been released up through Greymoor (so that would be Morrowind, Summerset, Elsweyr, and Greymoor). The Blackwood chapter won't be released until June, but it can be pre-ordered now.

If you're only interested in trying the game on a conditional basis to start...
The plain ol' Standard Digital Edition includes the base game and the Morrowind chapter.

* (dungeons are typically considered 4-person content, but most of the base-game dungeons can be solo'd on Normal Difficulty with a strong character, as can a scant few of those same dungeons on Veteran Difficulty, with a very hardy character. DLC dungeons are a good bit tougher, especially on Veteran Difficulty, and they usually have mechanics that require multiple people to overcome.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> I play almost entirely solo. I'm not a fan of multi-player. I am also a "stop and smell the roses" kind of player. I have 17 characters, currently, but I only have one level 50 character so far, and I've been playing since late 2018. There is a lot for a solo player to do in the game.
> 
> ESO is a beautifully rendered game; the artwork is gorgeous and I love the score. How the game performs for you will depend on your computer and where you are based. I've seen some people say they've had occasional connection issues from Australia. Also, the EU servers can be temperamental at times.
> (to be honest, so can the NA servers, but not to the same degree that EU sometimes can.)
> Some of the in-game areas give even people with high-end gaming rigs a hard time. But that is mostly in the two PvP areas (Cyrodiil and Imperial City), and I don't play PvP.
> I would consider my computer to be slightly above average, performance-wise, but not super high-end; I built it in 2015 using components that had been on the market for a couple of years already at the time, and the game runs pretty smoothly for me with the graphics set at High.
> 
> I would say it's worth a try.
> You can buy the game here.
> You'll need to set up an account with an email address.
> 
> As far as where to start, or what to buy...
> If Skyrim is your favorite TES locale, and you feel (before you buy) like you might stick with it, I would recommend getting a version of the game that includes the Greymoor chapter.
> They've been releasing content in year-long story arcs since 2019. First quarter is always a dungeon* DLC (two dungeons).
> Second quarter is the main Chapter for the year (this year is Blackwood). Third quarter is another dungeon DLC (two dungeons).
> And Fourth quarter finishes the year with a "Story" DLC, which ties up the Chapter. (all of the DLCs in a year are related to the chapter, story-wise.)
> 
> Last year's (2020) Chapter was titled, "Greymoor," and it was set in Western Skyrim. Solitude was a focal point. The Fourth quarter Story DLC was set in the Reach, with Markarth being the main city in the area.
> A good portion of Eastmarch, along with Windhelm, is the portion of Skyrim that is considered to be part of the base game.
> 
> Oh, and ESO is set 2000 years before TES: Skyrim. (Second Era Tamriel versus Fourth Era.)
> 
> If you buy from the Elder Scrolls Online Store...
> The Greymoor Digital Standard Edition includes the base game and every chapter that has been released up through Greymoor (so that would be Morrowind, Summerset, Elsweyr, and Greymoor). The Blackwood chapter won't be released until June, but it can be pre-ordered now.
> 
> If you're only interested in trying the game on a conditional basis to start...
> The plain ol' Standard Digital Edition includes the base game and the Morrowind chapter.
> 
> * (dungeons are typically considered 4-person content, but most of the base-game dungeons can be solo'd on Normal Difficulty with a strong character, as can a scant few of those same dungeons on Veteran Difficulty, with a very hardy character. DLC dungeons are a good bit tougher, especially on Veteran Difficulty, and they usually have mechanics that require multiple people to overcome.)


OK, so this answers a couple of questions for me, thank you 

The first being, PC or console? I had a wee peek at the ESO forum to get an idea of which is best, but came away with more questions than answers. The most popular opinion was PC, but I have a preference for gaming on console, being that my set up is more comfortable and I also love graphics all big and up in my face. I did play Thief: The Metal Age on my PC (loved this game), but it's like my fingers got all tangled at the worst possible moments. So I prefer playing with a stick too. 

Then there's the connection issue. That can be somewhat dicey for me. 

Both things considered, I know that it's going to be in the back of my mind to give it a go at some point. I'll have to check my PC specs as well, but I've a felling that it would be able to cope. 

The dungeon side of things may be a sticking point. I love games, but I'm not a hard core gamer, so there's no Veteran difficulty for me in anything. I go for the easy options, because "stop and smell the roses" gets me killed a LOT hehe. I don't know how many times I've met an untimely death because I've stopped to look at something pretty.


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> OK, so this answers a couple of questions for me, thank you
> 
> The first being, PC or console? I had a wee peek at the ESO forum to get an idea of which is best, but came away with more questions than answers. The most popular opinion was PC, but I have a preference for gaming on console, being that my set up is more comfortable and I also love graphics all big and up in my face. I did play Thief: The Metal Age on my PC (loved this game), but it's like my fingers got all tangled at the worst possible moments. So I prefer playing with a stick too.
> 
> Then there's the connection issue. That can be somewhat dicey for me.
> 
> Both things considered, I know that it's going to be in the back of my mind to give it a go at some point. I'll have to check my PC specs as well, but I've a felling that it would be able to cope.
> 
> The dungeon side of things may be a sticking point. I love games, but I'm not a hard core gamer, so there's no Veteran difficulty for me in anything. I go for the easy options, because "stop and smell the roses" gets me killed a LOT hehe. I don't know how many times I've met an untimely death because I've stopped to look at something pretty.



There are EU and NA servers for PS4 and XBox, and as far as I know, the game will be supported on the Next Gen consoles, PS5 and whatever the new generation of Xbox is. I haven't played anything on console in nearly six years. Except for back in the Atari Age (late '70s to mid-80s), I have always preferred PC gaming to console, though I did give my PS3 a workout until I moved in 2015, then I never hooked it back up.
That was long before I discovered ESO, so I don't have any personal experience with console play and ESO.

Anyway... with PC, there is also the option to use Add-ons (similar to the mods you could use with Skyrim; same concept).
Consoles can't use Add-ons. I don't know the exact reason why, but I think it's probably a Sony and Microsoft edict.

Other than the Add-on thing, I think the "PC or Console?" choice boils-down mostly to preference.
You CAN use a console controller with PC, by the way.

You shouldn't feel pressured to run dungeons. I rarely do (and the ones I do run, I try to solo). There is a great deal to do in-game other than dungeon-running that doesn't require formally grouping up with other people. There are a few instances where you will fight against enemies side-by-side with other players (World Bosses, Dolmens, Delves, Harrowstorms in Western Skyrim and the Reach, Abyssal Geysers in Summerset, Dragon fights in Elsweyr), but you don't need to formally group with anybody in those situations unless you actively choose to.

In most locations in the game, you can't be killed by another player.
That can only happen if you purposely go into Cyrodiil or Imperial City; the only two PvP zones in the game, and you can't go to either place by accident.
You have to queue-up to get into Cyrodiil, and it's a process. And you need to have the Imperial City DLC unlocked on your account in order to access Imperial City. You can get it for free these days, if you want it, but you have to actively choose it from the in-game store.
Cyrodiil and Imperial City are the only two locations in the game where a person is fair game for another player, so anywhere else in the game, you're safe when you're in "stop and smell the roses" mode (at least from other players)..

And it's easy enough to avoid enemy NPCs and beasts if you don't feel like fighting. You can smell all the roses you like without having to run or fight as long as you don't get close enough to enemies to alert them to your presence.

ETA:
Oh, I forgot... there's a new thing coming with the new chapter in June that will help with solo play: they are adding Companions to the game. 
NPC characters that will tag-a-long with your character, assisting in fighting, questing, etc. Like they had in Skyrim.
You'll be able to level them, and gear them up, and there will be dialog between them and your character.
There will be two to choose from initially, unlocked via special quests, but they'll add more over time. 
You'll need to purchase the Blackwood chapter to gain access to them.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> There are EU and NA servers for PS4 and XBox, and as far as I know, the game will be supported on the Next Gen consoles, PS5 and whatever the new generation of Xbox is. I haven't played anything on console in nearly six years. Except for back in the Atari Age (late '70s to mid-80s), I have always preferred PC gaming to console, though I did give my PS3 a workout until I moved in 2015, then I never hooked it back up.
> That was long before I discovered ESO, so I don't have any personal experience with console play and ESO.
> 
> Anyway... with PC, there is also the option to use Add-ons (similar to the mods you could use with Skyrim; same concept).
> Consoles can't use Add-ons. I don't know the exact reason why, but I think it's probably a Sony and Microsoft edict.
> 
> Other than the Add-on thing, I think the "PC or Console?" choice boils-down mostly to preference.
> You CAN use a console controller with PC, by the way.
> 
> You shouldn't feel pressured to run dungeons. I rarely do (and the ones I do run, I try to solo). There is a great deal to do in-game other than dungeon-running that doesn't require formally grouping up with other people. There are a few instances where you will fight against enemies side-by-side with other players (World Bosses, Dolmens, Delves, Harrowstorms in Western Skyrim and the Reach, Abyssal Geysers in Summerset, Dragon fights in Elsweyr), but you don't need to formally group with anybody in those situations unless you actively choose to.
> 
> In most locations in the game, you can't be killed by another player.
> That can only happen if you purposely go into Cyrodiil or Imperial City; the only two PvP zones in the game, and you can't go to either place by accident.
> You have to queue-up to get into Cyrodiil, and it's a process. And you need to have the Imperial City DLC unlocked on your account in order to access Imperial City. You can get it for free these days, if you want it, but you have to actively choose it from the in-game store.
> Cyrodiil and Imperial City are the only two locations in the game where a person is fair game for another player, so anywhere else in the game, you're safe when you're in "stop and smell the roses" mode (at least from other players)..
> 
> And it's easy enough to avoid enemy NPCs and beasts if you don't feel like fighting. You can smell all the roses you like without having to run or fight as long as you don't get close enough to enemies to alert them to your presence.
> 
> ETA:
> Oh, I forgot... there's a new thing coming with the new chapter in June that will help with solo play: they are adding Companions to the game.
> NPC characters that will tag-a-long with your character, assisting in fighting, questing, etc. Like they had in Skyrim.
> You'll be able to level them, and gear them up, and there will be dialog between them and your character.
> There will be two to choose from initially, unlocked via special quests, but they'll add more over time.
> You'll need to purchase the Blackwood chapter to gain access to them.


So am I understanding correctly that ESO isn't like a game that you have to follow through a specified corridor to get to the end? It's like a supermarket where I take what I want from the shelves and ignore the kale? 

The add-ons make the PC option more appealing and I kind of squealed when I read your mention of Companions coming in the Blackwood chapter. I love games that supply a buddy.
You're making this sound all very tempting and it will probably be what I'll curl up with in the wintertime. 

Thank you for all your help and the detailed info


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> So am I understanding correctly that ESO isn't like a game that you have to follow through a specified corridor to get to the end? It's like a supermarket where I take what I want from the shelves and ignore the kale?



Yup. It's very much _à la carte,_ like Skyrim was.
There's lots to do, but you don't NEED to do all of it. And you aren't locked-in to a particular order; do what you want, when you want, WHERE you want.
It's a huge, open world, and you are free to roam, right out of the gate. There are only a couple of things that are gated to character level; can't access the PvP zones until you hit level 10 (which doesn't take long), for one, and I think you need to be level 40 to take part in Trials, which are 12-man cooperative content.
None of that is relevant for a solo player, though.

The only caveat is with your very first character. You'll be locked into a short tutorial right after you create your first character, to teach you some basics on movement and combat. But if you create any alternate characters (you are granted 8 character slots to start, but you can purchase up to ten more slots), you'll have the option to skip the tutorial on those characters.

More kale for me! Yay!
(I don't know if you can tell, but I don't discriminate against food.) 
(unless it's okra.)  
(but, a friend introduced me to pickled okra last year, and I liked that, so...)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Rumors of D2 Remake. So back to casual D2, the rest of the Blizzard Buffet, CoD, Warhammer Inquisition, and Apex for now.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Anddddddd this looks goood....


Rogue looks pretty sick too. Me gustaaaaa lol


----------



## mathfa

Any tabletop game nerds here?

As for video games, I don't really play them that much, but I've been enjoying OOTP Baseball 21.


----------



## Barrett

In the wake of the revelations from the virtual BlizzConline this past weekend, I've been playing both _Diablo_ and _Diablo II: Lord of Destruction_ this week.
I've been playing these games ever since they released; they are the first things I always install on my new computer builds, in addition to the _Diablo_ expansion, _Hellfire_, and the D2 mod, _Eastern Sun_.

VERY MUCH looking forward to _Diablo II: Resurrected_ (I've already pre-ordered it), as well as _Diablo IV_, with the return of my beloved werebear druid.
And the Rogue looks like she'll be a total bad-ass.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy VI. I hadn't completed it before I got the GBA version a few weeks ago, so I'm doing my best! I still need to finish FFV too - in good time, of course. Oh - and Growth Academy is fun, too. I'm playing that as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Diablo III for some casual fun. New Demon Hunter set is all right. Supposedly it's getting nerfed next season. Boo 
Started playing Valheim with a few friends too. Not too bad. Almost like an Ark Demake.


----------



## curvluver

Been playing FFIV MMO online and I've been loving it. I just finished doing a quest where the quest giver is most definitely a BBW. Played WOW for many a year and definitely find this game to be a great alternative.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Update: I beat Inner Genichiro on my first try. High Monk is a gift from God.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I've also been playing Morrowind and Ghost of Tsushima. The latter is really great so far, really tightly designed.


----------



## thespian

Just finished the Ratchet & Clank that Sony was giving away. Still checking in with Animal Crossing on a daily basis. Not sure what’s next.


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Been playing Red Dead Redemption, and Mine Craft.


----------



## Blackjack

SneezeCheeze said:


> I've also been playing Morrowind and Ghost of Tsushima. The latter is really great so far, really tightly designed.


GoT feels so much like a bunch of other games I've played (Shadow of Mordor, for example), but at the same time is so entertaining and engrossing- and downright GORGEOUS- that those similarities to other open-world games don't bother me. The combat is tight, the music and setting are fantastic, stealth is great, and the story is strong as hell, especially the side quests.

I'm not just exploring for the sake of it, I'm not just hunting things down to satisfy my completionist urges, it's fun to do so, like in Spider-Man.


----------



## Lear

Bouncing between Monster Hunter Rise, Heaven's Vault, and Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Tempere

I’m onto the Outer Worlds


----------



## willowmoon

Doom 3 VR Edition on the PSVR.


----------



## elina86

Blaster Master Zero, Blaster Master Zero 2, 
and Stardew Valley, all on Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Monster

ATM really into Sea of Thieves and Phasmaphobia with pals!


----------



## RylyShane

I really want to win a run in Enter The Gungeon once before I get Exit The Gungeon


----------



## penguin

Lots of Minecraft.


----------



## RylyShane

Is there a forum MC server?


----------



## GabrielRamirez

Yakuza series


----------



## Tempere

Insurgency Sandstorm and Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3


----------



## Lear

Finishing up Control and Dragon Quest XI


----------



## GabrielRamirez

I just got it!! It'd more D&D than the free D&D game on the ps4. I love Amalur. It's Fable for us PS fans!




lizzie_lotr said:


> Playing Kingdom of Amalur. Such a great game.


----------



## lizzie_lotr

GabrielRamirez said:


> I just got it!! It'd more D&D than the free D&D game on the ps4. I love Amalur. It's Fable for us PS fans!



Yes! You're so right, it's similar to Fable, which is awesome as well!! I can't wait for the upcoming Fable game!


----------



## QuestionQuestion

Just finished Metroid Dread. Really good, but it’s tough (I’ve discovered new ways to swear this week).


----------



## Barrett

Still very much into _The Elder Scrolls Online_, and recently, also _Diablo II: Resurrected_ (despite never having stopped playing the Legacy version, or the original, _Diablo_).


----------



## darkdave

I came back to State of Decay 2 with the recent update, on xb1x. Was really into Hades and near-100%ed it, may go back eventually for that. The Nier mobile game is fun since i can practically automate the grinding part. Trying to get into Psychonauts 2 but it feels TOO familiar. Something about the menus and lack of evolution in the character designs. Also playing Rocksmith - I try to get at least an hours practice in every day!


----------



## curvluver

Been playing Final Fantasy XIV for almost a year now, and I love the story, and it's been a pretty great experience. I still do play Skyrim occasionally (on maintenance days anyway), and am looking forward to the next FF XIV expansion to hit in November!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

ACNH anyone?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just rushing through Diablo Immortal. I get the criticisms. Very predatory, and probably better suited for adults because of greater potential impulse control. But I play it on PC and don't have an urge to fall into microdtransactions. I never have but I understand I may not be the norm. 

Really a lot of it is an appetizer for Diablo 4 (lol), but honestly it's not bad so far. Level 56 and doing fine for now. Also some D2R thrown in. Have my first mid-level Hammerdin that is pretty strong in NM at least.


----------



## DokuP

After so long I finally clocked my first 1000 hours in sims 4! Still not tired of it and more excited than ever with this new werewolves pack


----------



## aws333

EverQuest


----------



## Jon Blaze

VRising has been my main game. Very unique blend of sandbox, adventure, and action RPG. 
Just got a new laptop with a decent mid-level graphics card. So probably going to add a few more things in. Mainly the Blizzard buffet and LoL.


----------



## joemojo

Jedi Fallen Order


----------



## Jon Blaze

Back to adding WoW to the mix. I don't think I will ever be into it by myself that much. But it's good casual fun for me with friends.


----------



## MattB

What consoles are folks using now? I don't play very often, but I'm getting tempted to upgrade our xbox one to a series X, or...maybe a PS5. (I know they're scarce, but I'm able to get one. We also have a Switch.)

I personally prefer sports games, but I'm thinking about spreading out and trying new things.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MattB said:


> What consoles are folks using now? I don't play very often, but I'm getting tempted to upgrade our xbox one to a series X, or...maybe a PS5. (I know they're scarce, but I'm able to get one. We also have a Switch.)
> 
> I personally prefer sports games, but I'm thinking about spreading out and trying new things.


Nintendo Switch OLED is very cool for my retro gaming taste!
But choice is yours, of course!


----------

